# Heute in Malente ?



## Danny-128 (25. Januar 2009)

HI ! 

Heute ist doch perfektes Wetter um in Malente ein bischen die hufe zu schwingen . Also rauf`s aufs Radl und los nach Malente auf den DH !!!

Um so mehr kommen um so schneller wird die Strecke wieder trocken !


----------



## Undergroundace (30. Januar 2009)

morgen wieder in malente DH fahren besser gehts nicht wtter ist morgen bestimmt wieder gut .
Also bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flöchen (10. Februar 2009)

Moin,
wie war denn der Zustand der Strecke? Kann man sie auch gut fahren wenn es nass ist, oder wie lang sollte es trocknen, bevor man dort fährt? Man will ja auch die gebauten Jumps etc. nicht kaputt machen.
Ich war leider bisher noch nicht da, aber habe es bald mal vor. Deshalb würd ich mich über Infos freuen.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Flo ! 

Also wenn es nass ist geht es  schon noch mit dem Fahren ! Aber im Moment ist gerade der Bodenfrost raus und heute kommt noch der frische Schnee hinzu . Ergo sehr schmierig aber ist halt eine sache von können und wollen , den meisten Sprüngen macht dieses Wetter nichts aus , aber wenn doch mal was kaputt gehen sollte Reparieren wir es sschon wieder keine Sorge . Also letztes Wochende war es noch richtig gut hatten wunderbaren Grip und waren relativ zügig unterwegs . Aber dieses Woende denke ich mal wird es nichts werden mit fahren ! 
Schreibe dann wieder wenn es so weit ist , und alleine würde ich es nichts versuchen wenn doch was passiert dann liegst Du da allein im Wlad !


----------



## kosh_hh (13. Februar 2009)

@danny-128

wie schauts denn aktuell in Malente aus? Würden gern morgen oder am Sonntag dort fahren. Ist die Strecke fahrbar? In Hamburg schneits ja grad ganz ordentlich. Wenns in Malente auch so aussieht sind die Aussichten fürs Woe düster.

Über eine kurze Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen

Grüße Christian


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Also im Moment ist es hier auch zeimlich am schneien seit heut morgen. Also fahrbar bestimmt aber spass eher weniger. Mal sehen wie es morgen oder sonntag aus schaut mit dem schnee


----------



## Tammy (26. Februar 2009)

hi,

werde am we vill in malente fahren wenn mein fahrrad bis da hin fertig is!!
also wenn das wetter so bleibt is die strecke bestimmt gut zu fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi 
Also wenn. Das wetter so bleibt dann werde ich auch fahren. Werden uns dann bestimmt sehen.


----------



## essential (5. März 2009)

will jemand von euch am samtag nach malente ? wir wollten da dann eventuell mal vorbeischauen. ist die strecke befahrbar ?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2009)

Jo Ist Sie !!! 
Wunderbar wenn es nicht zu doll regnen sollte noch am Samstag ist alles in bester Ordnung!


----------



## Tammy (5. März 2009)

würde auch gerne kommen aber meine felge muss noch umgespeicht werden  is aber warscheinlich zum nächsten we fertig dann werde ich mein neuen rahmen in malente probe fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. März 2009)

Kannst das nicht selber machen mit dem umspeichen ? 
Kann ja nicht sein das bei so geilen wetter nicht gefahren wird ! Frechheit .


----------



## Tammy (6. März 2009)

hehe ne  also richtig einsellen kann ich net und brauche noch kürzere speichen  meine alten sind zu lang


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2009)

Hauptsache es kommt überhaupt irgendwer zum Radeln ! 
Es sei denn morgen schifft es wie aus eimern das wäre schon Sch....
aber ich denke mal nicht ! 
Also hopp aufi gehts und runter mit dem Rad .


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2009)

Morgen ab 11 Uhr ist wieder Fahren und ein bischen ausbessern angesagt im guten alten Holm ! 
Also wer mal wieder nicht die Finger von seinem Rad lassen kann sollte mal vorbeischauen .

Ach essen und trinken sollte jeder selbst mitbringen ! 
Und wem auch immer diese Gabel und Oliven gehören sollte sie mal mitnehmen oder aufessen ! 

Mfg. Daniel


----------



## kosh_hh (17. März 2009)

waren letztes Woe Sa und So da. Da hat doch irgend jemand von Sa auf So beim Sprung vor dem Step-Up den Kicker abgetragen. War denen wohl zu hoch und zu steil? War zwar schnell wieder aufgebaut aber trotzdem ärgerlich.

Falls diejenigen das hier lesen sollten: Leute, so eine Aktion ist Schei55e 

Wenn ihr das nicht könnt oder Euch nicht traut, seht es als Herausforderung, umfahrt es oder kauft euch eine CC-Fräse und fahrt Forstwege. Aber macht nicht den anderen die Strecke kaputt.

Solche Leute nehmen wahrscheinlich auch einen Bagger mit in den Bikepark und begradigen dann erstmal die Strecken auf ihr Niveau.

So, musste mal gesagt werden. Jetzt bin ich auch wieder ruhig und geh Fahrrad fahren


----------



## Tammy (17. März 2009)

aber wo du recht hast haste recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2009)

Hi kosh-hh also das ist ja wirklich eine Frechheit war so froh nach dem bau des kickers das der noch steht und nicht wieder abgerissen wurde. Und muss sagen irgendwie macht er bis jetzt jedem spass, finde gut das du ihn auch wieder her gerichtet hast. Respekt und Anerkennung , sehe das genauso wie du wer es nicht kann oder will soll drumherrum fahren oder es ganz sein lassen. Denn mal ehrlich Malente ist nicht gerade die schwerste Strecke aber das einzige was wir haben. Und darauf sind wir stolz, und lassen sie uns nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## HiLLs (29. März 2009)

war das erste mal im sommer 08 da! war sehr überrascht was man hier im norden doch für gute spots findet, großes lob an die erbauer! aber als ich dann mal wieder vor 2 oder 3 wochen da war, war ich sehr erschrocken da die strecke jetzt nicht mehr so flowig fahrbar war! hat sich ne menge geändert! aber es hat natürlich großen spass gemacht! haben vor vieleicht jetzt das kommende wochenende mal wieder hin zu fahren warscheinlich aufen samstag, also wenn jemand da ist


----------



## HiLLs (3. April 2009)

soooo ich wollte mal fragen wer morgen in malente ist!! den trafko und ich wollten mal wieder eins vorbei kommen und das schöne wetter nutzen!


----------



## kosh_hh (3. April 2009)

werde morgen auch am Start sein...

Bis dahin...


----------



## HiLLs (3. April 2009)

ja geil denn sehen wir uns da! *freu*


----------



## Danny-128 (3. April 2009)

Morgen mit Zeitnahme ! 
Also macht euch mal Tretklar morgen werden wir sehen wer der Schnellste ist ! 
Bitte um rege Teilnahme .


----------



## HiLLs (3. April 2009)

eyyey da ist ja denn gut was los!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2009)

Also heute war richtig geil ! Total gutes Wetter , viele Leute , Spass ohne Ende und Christopher ist der schnellste "heute" gewesen ! 
Hoffe doch das sich das mal wiederholt das ganze , wenn man so gut den Berch runterfährt ist das schon ein Hefewiezen wert ! Wegen der Isotone und nee .


----------



## HiLLs (5. April 2009)

ja das war echt spassig gestern! vorallen mit der zeitmessung, mal nen ganz anderes gefühl! leider hab ich mich am ende des tages nochmal schön gemauelt und ein paar schotterflächten davon getragen! aber trotz allem ein sehr schöner tag gewesen! und meine zeit war ja auch nicht die schlechteste 50,48s


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. April 2009)

Jep, schließe mich mal an, war richtig geil gestern! Hat eine riesen Laune gemacht mit der Zeitmessung War aber richtig fertig...hätte ich nie gedacht, hoffentlich bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruss Banyan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2009)

Hallo ! 

So habe mich jetzt entschieden ! Nächsten Monat geht ein Rennen am Holm über die Bühne , so um den 9-10 Mai ! Brauche noch ein paar sachen wie Parkmöglichkeit auf dem Crossplatz und die Teilnehmerzahl wäre nicht schlecht ! Damit ich Startnummern besorgen kann und ungefähr weiss wie viele Leutz kommen ! 
Aber vorher sollten noch ein paar arbeiten an der Strecke erledigt werden , ein bischen hifle wäre nicht schlecht beim letzten mal kamen ja schon gute, wie heissen Kopfschmerzen mit Bildern noch ? Ah ja "Ideen".

Also sorgt mal für ein bischen Mundpropaganda der rest kommt von Selbst ! 
Ach ja es werden 3. Rennen gefahren in diesem Jahr , am Ende wird es auch eine Kleinigkeit geben für den Saison besten und 2. und 3. , als kleiner Ansporn alles zu geben ! 

Wer aus der Nähe ist kann sich ja mal Samstag blicken lassen , evtl. finden sich noch ein paar Helferlein .

Mfg. Daniel !


----------



## HiLLs (9. April 2009)

oh na das hört sich ja gut an! leider bin ich diesen samstag nicht anwesend fahre über die feiertage nach Danmark aber ich werde es an kollegen weitertragen! schöne feiertage wünsch ich noch!

gruß Sebastian


----------



## Danny-128 (9. April 2009)

Aber zum Rennen bist ja wohl dabei ! Also 9.05.09 ist das erst denke nicht das du dir das durch die Speichen gehen lässt ? 
Diesen Samstag wird nur normal gefahren ! Und heute habe ich noch den Double gebaut wird morgen vollendet also sei gespannt !


----------



## HiLLs (9. April 2009)

Daniel da bin ich doch auf jeden fall mit bei! Double das ja nen ding ich bin schon richtig gespannt!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (9. April 2009)

Hört sich gut an! Versuche Samstag da zu sein


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2009)

So der Double ist fertig ! Waren auch heute schon einige Test Springer vor Ort haben die ganze Sache für gut befunden. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die heute mit Tatkräftig angefasst haben .
Ach ja Bilder sind auch schon im Netz , war heute gleich Premiere mit Fotograf danke auch an Ihn das er so lange ohne Radfahren durchgehalten hat !
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/16186


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. April 2009)

Das sieht sehr gut aus,die Line wird immer geiler!! ich freue mich auf morgen, ist noch wer da??


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2009)

Ja Christopher , Ich und Noch einer aus Rendsburg mal sehen wer noch alles kommt ! Vielleicht kann ich ja den Mark noch überreden ! Heute waren so viele leute da das ist der Wahnsinn gewesen !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. April 2009)

Alles klar Dann bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (10. April 2009)

hey leute wird morgen gefahren? 
wer ist eigntlich der veranstallter vom dem Rennen das am 9.5. los geht ? 
mfg tobi


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. April 2009)

Moin!

Heute hat es ja richtig fun gemacht, außer, dass ich leider verletzungsbeding nicht fahren konnte, dafür habe ich meine Hände an der Cam nützlich gemacht.

Hier mal 2 Videos (leider hat die Quali extrem bei Youtube gelitten)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1lry7NKVxs"]YouTube - Malente 10.04.09 (Table)[/ame] & [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UWFFjiYQ-w"]YouTube - Malente 10.04.09 (Table) pt.2[/ame]

Und hier die Fotos

Klick


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2009)

He Tobi die Veranstaltung übernehme ich. Wenn fragen hast sage einfach bescheid.


----------



## Camper122222 (11. April 2009)

he danny falls du irgentwelche hilfen brauchst oder sonst was... kann ich dir gerne helfen, da ich sowieso nur 2 min. von der strecke entfernt wohne. 

wer kommt heute noch nach malente??
mfg tobi


----------



## schoko404 (11. April 2009)

Ich wed heute gg 14Uhr auch zu euch stoßen!!...


----------



## Tammy (11. April 2009)

ich würde auch mit helfen wenn du welche brauchst musst nur bescheit sagen! 
achja die strecke wird immer geiler  aber das untere stück müsste mal ferbessert werden !!!

mfg Thore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2009)

Ja hilfe ist immer nett !! 
Und das mit dem unteren Stück der Strecke ist halt vom Letzten Regen so ausgespült worden , aber keine sorge dawerde ich noch bei gehen und es wieder in der Ursprung zurück versetzen ! 
Ja also wenn ihr alle mal an einem Wochenende da seit wäre das schon gujt dann kann man sich mal absprechen wegen Organization ! 

Also bis dann irgendwann mal : Daniel


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. April 2009)

Das wäre super!
Man könnte sich ja auch mal einen Tag treffen und jeder bringt ne Schüppe mit
Dann gehts schneller voran und wir benutzten die Strecke ja auch alle.

edit:
Hier nochmal nen Bild von dem neuem Table.


----------



## A**x (11. April 2009)

heute war derbe cool mit euch jungs hoffe das es jetzt immer soo voll wird


----------



## sramx9 (11. April 2009)

moin,

Jörg hier - war der mit dem Trek, dessen Kumpel den Table zum prüfen seiner Felge benutzt hat.
Werde hier jetzt mal öfters reinschauen wann wieder gefahren und auch gebaut wird. Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute - die Strecke hat viel gewonnen seit letztem Jahr.

Gruß
Sramx9 / Jörg / Fischi


----------



## Danny-128 (11. April 2009)

Ja Hallo Jörg ! War echt schade das es mit seinem Rad so gelaufen ist , hoffe er ist trotzdem noch gut nach hause gekommen ? Weisst du ob es ihm schon besser geht ?
Also ihr seid immer wieder gern gesehen , wenn ihr gerade nichts besseres zu tun habt einfach lang kommen !


----------



## sramx9 (11. April 2009)

War nicht sein Tag. Er ist aber gut nach Hause gekommen. Will sich erst mal um den Hals kümmern und dann Dienstag um die Felge.  Er hat schon vorgeschlagen ob wir das nächste Mal nicht einfach nur um den See rollen wollen


----------



## A**x (12. April 2009)

nachte woche wieder fahren ? wer kommt alles mit und wann


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2009)

Ne also nur um den See rollen is nich! 
Einmal über die Strecke ist Pflicht quasi die Kür !

Und nächstes woende erst wieder, ich habe frei da wird auch noch mal in der Woche gefahren !


----------



## sramx9 (12. April 2009)

Mit "um den See" war auch nicht sooo ernst. Denke mal seine Freundin wird ihn schon pflegen.


----------



## stylo (12. April 2009)

Da sich der Moderator mit dem freigeben meines neuen Threads noch Zeit lässt gibts hier eben schonmal die ersten Bilder von gestern. 

http://img5.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img4184r.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2009)

Digger ! Ich brauch das aus der Kurve von mir mal in groß auf die E-Mail .
Hammer geile Bilder übrigens dein Bruder kann öfters kommen !


----------



## stylo (12. April 2009)

hab ich zu ihm auch schon gesagt,will wahrscheinlich im sommer wiederkomm.haben ja nur nen paar bilder reingestellt,die anderen bearbeitet er nochmal schön und stellt die dann auch noch hier rein,sind echt hammer bilder geworden.das "kurvenbild" schick ich dir dann nachher sofort per e-mail!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. April 2009)

Wir kommen auch nochmal die Woche rum. Urlaub und das gute Wetter nutzen


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2009)

Sehr gute Idee  ! So ist das richtig immer Biken gehen . 
da kann man nie was bei verkehrt machen ! Ist wie Müslie essen schmeckt nicht macht aber trotzdem fit .!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. April 2009)

Biken schmeckt aber


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. April 2009)

Wow!!! Geile Bilder, will sie auch in riesen groß und die aus der Kurve!!!! War das geil, habe schon wieder bock auf fahren

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2009)

Ja ich sollte ihm nochmal sagen das er mir die auf CD Brennen soll dann kann ich die bei mir auf Picasa hochladen in voller grösse !  
Musst ihn mal anschreiben das er sie dir mal Mailen soll , das Bild was du haben möchtest macht er bestimmt !


----------



## Bruno500 (12. April 2009)

Hallo Danny-128, Hallo Sramx9 und Tach mal alle zusammen! Habe mich gerade erfolgreich registriert. Natürlich war das mit dem "um den See fahren" nicht so gemeint. Nächstes mal mach ich locker nen Backflip über den Table.
(Ups, die letzte Aussage war wohl noch eine Folge des Sturzes von gestern!! Oder eine Folge des 6 Bierchens, dass meine Freundin mir gerade zusammen mit dem Eisbeutel auf die Couch gebracht hat! ...Danke Schatz!! Ich tu´s auch nie wieder )
Ich fands gestern trotz meines Aussetzers sehr nett. Ist ne tolle Gemeinschaft bei Euch. Das war auf jeden Fall nicht mein (unser) letzter Besuch bei Euch. 
Mein Hals ist glaub ich ein wenig lediert. Füllt sich an wie extrem  Mosher-Kater nach einem Motörhead Konzert.
Noch´n Bier drauf!
O.K. Dann bis nächstes mal.
Gruß, Andy


----------



## sramx9 (12. April 2009)

Ei dat Gauli - Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Registrierung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß an die Eisbeuteltante. Bierchen gibt`s gleich auch. Kann es nur mit Links kaum heben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malente im April machen wir aber noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2009)

Wie wir alle Wissen ist nur Wiezenbier ein Isotonisches Getränk also meine Herren das Pils wegstellen und zum 0,5l Kristallklarem Weizen greifen macht fit für´s nächste mal ! 
Ist ausserdem auch mehr drin als inner 0,33l Flasche !


----------



## sramx9 (12. April 2009)

also mein Hefeweizen ist auch sehr lecker


----------



## stylo (12. April 2009)

hi leutz,hier sind schonmal alle bilder vom osterbash am holm unbearbeitet,also schön roh!!!  viel spassssssssssssssssssssss!!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16240


----------



## Danny-128 (12. April 2009)

Tja das ist mal nee ! Also wenn ich dann aber ...     hossa. 





Ne geil endlich alle drin im IBC


----------



## stylo (12. April 2009)

cie cie cie hombre...hossa hossa!!!hat auch lange genug gedauert die bilder klein genug zu bekomm!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. April 2009)

Yeahhaaa!! Sehr geil, danke für die pics!!!!Jetzt nur noch in groß;-)!!

gruss marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (12. April 2009)

die bearbeiteten pics bekommt ihr dann auch nochmal per mail geschickt!!könnt mir ja mal per PM ne mail schreiben mit eurer e-mail adresse hinterlassen.dann bekommt ihr die pics in voller auflösung,müsst euch dann bloß noch nen bissl gedulden!!!


----------



## tuningmafia (12. April 2009)

Hallo hallo,

Hab mich jetzt auch mal hier angemeldet. Wenns um die Fotos geht schreibt mich einfach an. (bin der Fotofutzi von Samstag) Marc und Christopher haben mir ja schon eine Email geschrieben. Da denke ich weiß ich wer wer ist.

P.S. Daniel kannst mir auch noch deine Email Adresse geben dann schick ich dir gleich die Bilder.


----------



## tuningmafia (13. April 2009)

So hab das jetzt mal nen bisschen anders gemacht da es ja schon gleich beim Ersten, probleme beim versendet über email gab. 

Ich habe gleich alle Bilder von jedem hochgeladen, auch die die nicht wirklich gut geworden sind. Aber das könnt ihr ja dann selber entscheiden.


*Christopher*
http://img524.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=christopher15.jpg

*Daniel*
http://img23.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=daniel7.jpg

*Marc*
http://img5.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=marc8.jpg

*Mr.Passat*
http://img245.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=mrpassat14.jpg

*Jörg*
http://img13.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=jrg4.jpg


----------



## sramx9 (13. April 2009)

Super. Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jörg


----------



## Danny-128 (13. April 2009)

Geile sache sind doch alle ganz gut geworden ! Bist halt ein guter , und nächstes mal kommst auch mit dem Klapprad zum fahren.


----------



## stylo (13. April 2009)

hallo schmiert ihm mal nicht so viel honig ums maul,nachher kommt mein bruder echt noch mit nem klapprad


----------



## A**x (13. April 2009)

ne lieber wieder mit der Camara ich will auch mal soo geile bilder von mir


----------



## stylo (13. April 2009)

@a**x ... bist du der "kotzi"???


----------



## tuningmafia (13. April 2009)

stylo schrieb:


> hallo schmiert ihm mal nicht so viel honig ums maul,nachher kommt mein bruder echt noch mit nem klapprad



Halt mal schon das M**l dann passiert dir auch nichts.  


Nächstes mal muss ich mit mehr Licht in den Wald kommen.  Dann wird sicher noch besser. 

Joh Alex ist glaube "kotzi". Zumindest heißt er auch Alex.


----------



## HiLLs (13. April 2009)

also ich muss jetzt unbedingt kommenden samstag vorbei kommen und die neue strecke mal abfahren! wer hat vor samstag auch in malente zu sein!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. April 2009)

Vielleicht werde ich auch da sein, ma gucken ob die anderen auch mitkommen.
Jetzt in der Woche werde ich vielleicht noch mal nach St. Peter-Ording und dann am Samstag biken.


----------



## BananaJoe (13. April 2009)

Die Bilder sind echt klasse. Ich würde mir auch gern die Strecke Ver. 2.0 ansehen. Ist ja lang nichts passiert. Woher kam die Wende? Eine Zeit lang dachten wir, dass Änderungen nicht gewünscht sind...

Viele Grüße
Banana

P.S. Wenn mein Rad wieder ganz ist, nimmt mich Marc bestimmt mal mit.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. April 2009)

Gute Ideen und "Verbesserungen" sind doch immer gewünscht.

Muss halt was sein, was ALLEN Spaß macht und nicht ein 12m Double oder so.


----------



## schoko404 (14. April 2009)

...sehr coole Pics!!!...schade dass ich erst so spät kommen konnte und euch nur noch kurz gesehen hab...naja..nächstes mal vielleicht!


----------



## A**x (14. April 2009)

ja ich bin alex aber das musste sein mein kreislauf lasse ging zu schnell zu viel hochgeschiebe alles zu schnell der lift fehlt und ich hab zu viel pizza gegessen


----------



## trafko (14. April 2009)

so wann ist denn wer noch diese Woche in Malente ... würde Mittwoch, donnerstag oder evtl freitag gerne langschauen aber nich alleine fahren wollen!!!


----------



## HiLLs (14. April 2009)

@trafko könnt ich mich drauf einlassen!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. April 2009)

Denke mal Donnerstag lässt sich einrichten dort ein kleines Ründchen zu drehen ! Kann aber nichts 100% versprechen .


----------



## stylo (14. April 2009)

also ich wäre am donnerstag auch mit dabei wenn der danny zeit hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePuschel (15. April 2009)

hey ho!
also ich wäre auch dabei morgen!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. April 2009)

Samstag


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. April 2009)

*agree*


----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2009)

Ja man kann doch morgen und Samstag Fahren oder ?  
Spricht doch nichts dagegen .


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. April 2009)

Richtööööch.

Ich und Frithjof (Der mit dem wuchtigen Hammer) sind dann auch wieder da


----------



## Danny-128 (15. April 2009)

Sehr gut dann wird ja wieder richtig was los sein.
Ich hoffe das es auch schön trocken bleibt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (16. April 2009)

ich werde auch da sein  endlcih mit neuem bike


----------



## trafko (16. April 2009)

sorry kann heute doch nicht kommen!!


----------



## BikePuschel (16. April 2009)

JA Samstag ist acuh ok  habs ja nicht weit bis nach oben!


----------



## trafko (16. April 2009)

so da ich leider heute ja nicht konnte werde ich morgen ab 11 uhr am start sein. @Hills: also seh zu das de auch da bist


----------



## Danny-128 (16. April 2009)

Sach mal was willst du eigentlich für die Fox 36 haben ? Falls wir uns morgen nicht sehen sollten ! Muss morgen noch Bücher für die Schule kaufen .


----------



## sramx9 (16. April 2009)

Will auch wieder fahren - scheiß Rippenprellung ( hatte ich schon vorm letzten Samstag )
Felge und REIFEN von Andreas sind übrigens gerissen. Den gerissenen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Reifen würde ich gerne mal sehen.

Gruß und viel Spaß
Jörg

PS - hat der Schaltwerkumbau geklappt Dirk ?


----------



## Danny-128 (16. April 2009)

Das mit der Rippenprellung kenn ich da hat man ewig gut von ! 
Wieso ist denn sein Reifen gerissen ? Kannst davon mal ein Foto reinstellen ? 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren , wie sowas geht.


----------



## sramx9 (16. April 2009)

Mit der Prellung war eigenartig - Schmerzen waren wech - aber nach 4 Stunden in der Kakerlakenjacke war wieder jeder Nieser die Hölle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Werde ihn mal bitten den Reifen zu fotografieren - er hatte es auch n.n. gesehen . Interessiert mich auch - ( musste schon seinem Chef erklären warum er dem Ameisenknochen nicht ausweichen konnte


----------



## BikePuschel (16. April 2009)

Ixh werde mich wohl dann morgen mit Tammy auch noch mal sehen lassen !!!


----------



## stylo (16. April 2009)

@Danny 
ey ich bin echt stolz auf dich,noch kein dummer spruch von dir hier zu lesen wegen heute nachmittag  

@Jörg
ja alles wunderbar,das V10 mach sich so langsam!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruno500 (17. April 2009)

Tach auch! So, der JÃ¶rg hat mich jetzt so lange genervt! Jetzt mach ich ernst!!
Ich versuch mal die Bilder hoch zu laden:









So, da bin ich aber mal gespannt.
Der Riss ist mehr soÂ´n Risslein, oder? Der Nobby Nic ist ja auch nicht fÃ¼r solche Action gedacht. Aber fÃ¼r mich stellt er halt einen guten Komprommiss dar. Malente ist ja doch eher die Ausnahme fÃ¼r mich. Meistens bin ich ja doch auf normalen Trails unterwegs.
Aber ich hab mich jetzt fÃ¼r ein paar stabilere Felgen entschieden: Mavic EN 521
Ich denke das ist auch ein guter Kompromiss fÃ¼r mich.
Nur falls das jemanden Interressiert, da enstehen jetzt folgende Kosten:
Felge: 39 â¬
Speichen 0,75 â¬ x 32
Einspeichen und zentrieren: 20 â¬
Das ganze findet bei Bike Orange in Kiel statt. Da kauf ich schon Ã¼ber 10 Jahre und hab echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
So, dann erstmal.....
GruÃ, Ich


----------



## Bruno500 (17. April 2009)

Na, ich seh schon! Das hat ja wohl nicht geklappt.
Einmal probier ich´s noch:




http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/6/1/7/4/_/thumb/Nobby_Riss_1_1239959585.jpg?0


----------



## sramx9 (17. April 2009)

Glückwunsch.
Wehgetan beim hochladen - oder noch alles ok ?


----------



## stylo (17. April 2009)

hi bruno

also ich hab auch mal ne neue deetraks felge hinten von "orange bike" gekauft,diese haben sie mir auch umgespeicht auf ne dabomb-nabe,letztes jahr im sommer und ich bin völlig unzufrieden mit denen.
letztes jahr sind mir 3 speichen rausgerissen (und das in malente wo es noch nicht mal so hart zur sache geht) und gestern (donnerstag) waren da auch schon wieder garantiert 5-8 speichen richtig lose und das darf meines erachtens nicht sein wenn das nen richtiger mavic-händler ist oder???
ich glaube da wurde nen bissl gefuscht,also pass da lieber nen bissl auf,also ich geh da nicht mehr hin.

greetz


----------



## stylo (17. April 2009)

hi bruno

also ich hab auch mal ne neue deetraks felge hinten von "orange bike" gekauft,diese haben sie mir auch umgespeicht auf ne dabomb-nabe,letztes jahr im sommer,und ich bin völlig unzufrieden mit denen.
letztes jahr sind mir 3 speichen rausgerissen (und das in malente wo es noch nicht mal so hart zur sache geht) und gestern (donnerstag) waren da auch schon wieder garantiert 5-8 speichen richtig lose und das darf meines erachtens nicht sein wenn das nen richtiger mavic-händler ist oder???
ich glaube da wurde nen bissl gefuscht,also pass da lieber nen bissl auf,also ich geh da nicht mehr hin.

greetz


----------



## fiddel (17. April 2009)

moin...ich bin auch daa...frithjof der mitm giant.
am 9 bin ich doch sicherlich dabei...wir ham uns mal gedacht das ma sone art schwarzes brett da aufstellen kann...wie sihets aus?...ich würd den bau ubernehmen...also nen kleines brett mitm bisschen dach drüber wo deie renntermine dran stehn und halt infos ob was an der strecke gemacht wurde.
bitte meinungen

grüße frithjof


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. April 2009)

Dafür gibt es diesen Thread!!! Bau lieber an der Strecke!! Bin Morgen da und wahrscheinlich auch Sonntag

Hey Stylo, auch bald mit V10 unterwegs Ich bekomme langsam Angst, wäre dann das dritte.......nur Geil

Gruss Marc

P.s.: @Danny-128 Doppelbrücke ist bestellt, näheres aufm Berg...


----------



## fiddel (17. April 2009)

^^...ich wohn nur weit weg und jeden tag geld für spriet hab ich auch net...bin morgen warscheinlich auch da...jo hab auch schon viel da gebaut ...so isses nich


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. April 2009)

würde ich auch nie Behaupten, ich denke nur das es kein sinn macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. April 2009)

Sinn hin oder her , das sei mal dahingestellt .
Ich finde doch man sollte erst mla eine Begehung der Strecke machen bevor man sich dort wie wir Irren runterstürzen ! Da kann man dann immer auf Nummer sicher gehen . 
Viel wichtiger finde ich ist es das wir mal ein Mülleimer dort aufstellen mit nem großen blauen Sack drin wo man dann evtl. alle Dinge die man nicht mitnehmen will entsorgen kann .
So hoffe wir sehen uns morgen in alter Frische und Marc wenn du dir auch noch ein V10  holst wäre das nicht schlimm sonder nur gut , dann kann man geschlossen im Team auftreten und Schon mal ein bischen angeben !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. April 2009)

Ich bin doch Sam Hill Fan!... V10 ist scho derbe, man wird sehen


----------



## stylo (17. April 2009)

klar komm ich bald mitm v10 auch in weiß,aber übelst geil,ich komm mitm classic v10,das sogenannte kampfschwein!stimmts danny   erste bilder folgen!!

p.s. fotos sind da!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. April 2009)

> klar komm ich bald mitm v10 auch in weiß,aber übelst geil,ich komm mitm classic v10,das sogenannte kampfschwein!



Ja ich hoffe ! Nachdem du ständigg dein BerGaMont kaputt machst !

Und Marc irgendwann wird auch Sam Hill mal SC V10 fahren wenn er weiss was gut für ihn ist !
Aber Solange Steave und Greg für den Laden fahren wird daraus erst mal nichts .

Aber ist doch egal wer was fährt Hauptsache ist man hat doch spass auf seinen Bike egal welches


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. April 2009)

Richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruno500 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Stylo!
Danke für deinen Tip. Schade, ich hatte bis jetzt echt keine Probleme mit Orange. Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall mal aufpassen.
Weißt Du vieleicht noch den Namen des Mechanikers der deine Felge eingespeicht hatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (17. April 2009)

@Bruno
nee weiß ich leider nicht welcher mechaniker das war

@Danny
und da war endlich der dumme spruche,ich hab echt schon so lange gewartet


----------



## fiddel (18. April 2009)

heute geht los... stimmt an nen mülleimer haben wir auch gedacht...aber nun vergessen müssen hier gleich losfahrn...
ihr immer mitm v10...holt euch n glory!
grüße


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. April 2009)

Bis später


----------



## Danny-128 (18. April 2009)

Ja hallo erst mal ! 
Also wieder viel neues in Malente wer also mal wieder dort fährt erst schauen dann fahren ! 
Tja da haben einige Leute "aka: Christopher,Frithjaof,Nils, Daniel² und die Kreuzfelder Jungens" die erste Kuve mal ausgebessert und mal einen richtigen Anlieger draus gemacht , danke Jungs geile sache .

Und dann hatte ich und Frithjof noch sone beknackte Idee den Tonnen schweren Stein als Sprung in die Kurve zu setzen was ja auch geklappt hat nach dem noch ein paar mehr Leute angefasst haben Danke Danke !
Jetzt ist es fast wie in Willingen Jungs das muss man mal gesehen haben !!! 

Ach ja dank der neuen Kurve ist man jetzt zu schnell für den Double ! Ergo muss die dieser GRÖSSER UND WEITA !

Fotos folgen die bringt der Nils mal auf die Seite als bis zum nächsten mal zum "Fahren" versteht sich .


----------



## trafko (18. April 2009)

jawolll find ich super das der double größer werden soll!!!! Bin gespannt auf die bilder.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. April 2009)

So hier nun auch Bilder von heute.

Der neue Anlieger (erste Kurve):







Hier noch ein Foto, wo man sieht, wie gut man da nun mit Speed hoch hinaus kommt und danach kommt denn ja noch die Sache mit dem Double, der nun ein bissl kurz ist







Ja, und dann haben wir mal eben alle man den Stein zum neuen Kicker "getragen"











Und noch ein bisschen Farn am Absprung angepflanzt






Alle Bilder mal wieder im Fotoalbum von heute


----------



## Danny-128 (18. April 2009)

Danke Nils bist der Beste !!!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. April 2009)

Ach mit dem Bild und dem Stein habe ich bloss noch eine Frage ? 
Hebt Christopher gerade den Stein oder der Stein Ihn mit dem kleinen Baum dran ?
Kann mich da nicht festlegen .


----------



## Jay Norco (18. April 2009)

oh man die strecke sieht sehr geil aus. ich muss euch unbedingt mal besuchen kommen klasse leistung!


----------



## stylo (19. April 2009)

saubere sache jungs,habt ihr echt geil gemacht,endlich ist der anlieger wieder perfekt,sauber.

@Danny ->tja,auftrag erkannt mit dem double???!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (19. April 2009)

ich glaub eher das christopher den stein anhebt!!!!!...der stein ist wie gestern schon bemerkt vieeeel zu faul!!!
was fürn logo soll den auf unser schätzelein?...ich glaub sock shox in bisschen schwer...also wegen den ganzen farben... macht mal n paar vorschläge...marzocchi, fox, sram, race face, sixsixone, maxxis, ...kp...farben hab ich alles...hab da sonen vorrad


----------



## stylo (19. April 2009)

@fiddel

wie was wo wer,was habt ihr denn vor???


----------



## fiddel (19. April 2009)

wir wollen auf den sein...vorn ein logo raufsetzten


----------



## stylo (19. April 2009)

also ich würde sagen nen schönes "fox"-logo wäre geil!!!wollt ihr das sprayen???


----------



## Camper122222 (19. April 2009)

wie wo soll ein logo hin? 

ja jungs war gestern schon ein cooler tag. das der double oder table wie ihr denn auch nennt größer gemacht werden muss ist eine gute idee.wenn ein termin fest steht bin ich auch wieder gerne dabei und helfe 
MFg ToBi


----------



## Tammy (19. April 2009)

ich bin auch dafür das da ein fättes fox logo rauf kommt. und das der duble länger wird is auch ne gute idee. werde nächstes mal auch wieder zum helfen da sein


----------



## fiddel (19. April 2009)

@ tobi...auf den kleinen stein ...auf den neuen sprung...vorn drauf ......

ich wär dafür das wir nächstes mal wirklich mal den grilla nwerfen!!!


----------



## fiddel (19. April 2009)

aso jo drauf sprayn


----------



## Camper122222 (19. April 2009)

ja alle mann grillen das wär dochmal was (=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (19. April 2009)

Wenn nächsten Samstag gebaut wird, wäre ich voraussichtlich auch dabei.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Stolem (19. April 2009)

Wow, Leute. Die Strecke sieht echt schön aus. Ich war letztes Jahr mal mit meine HT da und hatte ne Menge Spaß. Ab Juni werd ich mein Shova dort regelmäßig bewegen.

Beste Grüße
und viel Spaß!


----------



## sramx9 (19. April 2009)

Stolem schrieb:


> Wow, Leute. Die Strecke sieht echt schön aus. Ich war letztes Jahr mal mit meine HT da und hatte ne Menge Spaß. Ab Juni werd ich mein Shova dort regelmäßig bewegen.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> und viel Spaß!



Warst du mit deinem Bruder ( weiß / rotes Bergamont ) da ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Camper122222 (19. April 2009)

hey leute heute war mal wieder ein erfolgreicher und schön Tag. die strecke wird immer trockener und rutschiger. hat aber ne menge fun gemacht, hoffentlich werden die bilder auch noch hochgelanden... 
MFg Tobi


----------



## kosh_hh (19. April 2009)

kaum ist man mal zwei Wochen nicht da, schon wird die ganze Strecke umgekrempelt 

Da bin ich ja schon sehr gespannt. Der neue Anlieger und die Idee mit dem Stein sind ja schon mal sehr goil. Nächsten Samstag bin ich dann auch mal wieder am Start und würde auch mit anfassen.


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2009)

Also Grillen ist ne Super sache ! Muss auf jeden fall mal durchgezogen werden , dazu noch ein leicht Alkoholisches Getränk alla Schöfferhofer WeizenGrapefruitMix  dann kann man auch nochmal Auto fahren danach!

Ja leute wenn ihr alle so geil auf`s Buddeln seit dann müssen wir da mal ein festen Tremin abmachen , die 3W`s. Wann Wie und Wo !

Dann wäre das schon einigermaßen sinnvoll .

Und es war heute wieder so geil ! Zwar ist es ein wenig Schlüpfrig aber das macht auch Spass . Hoffe man sieht sich in 2 wochen wieder nächstes 
Wochenende bin ich nämlich in Thale fahren tut mir leid.

Mfg. Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2009)

Ach ja zu dem logo würde ich sagen da kommt ein Evil Eye logo hin so in der art !


----------



## BananaJoe (19. April 2009)

Marc und ich würden selbstverständlich auch schaufeln mitbringen...
Nächstes Wochenende sind wir allerdings in Winterberg.
Danach sind wir am Start!

Der Tag hat echt gefetzt. Ihr habt der Strecke wirklich neues Leben eingehaucht. Der große Double muß einen Meter weiter... ist ein offenes Geheimnis...

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. April 2009)

Nur müssen wir nun mal in das untere Stück Leben rein bringen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. April 2009)

War mal wieder sehr gut heute Wie gesagt, nächstes WE gehts nach Winterberg

Hier nochmal die Bilder von Heute...suchen müsst ihr euch selber Bis dann!!

Gruss Marc
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16529

Hatte nicht so die richtige Einstellung an der Cam...aber die Saison ist noch lang


----------



## schoko404 (19. April 2009)

...na toll  ich war heute in Hahnenklee und will nächstes We wieder in Holm wenn ihr nach Winterberg und Thale fahrt...shit!!!...


----------



## sannihh (20. April 2009)

da habt ja was feines gebaut....bin schon ganz gespannt....aber heftiger muss es erst mal nicht werden..oder ihr baut noch ne mädchenline...helfe auch beim buddeln


----------



## Stolem (20. April 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Warst du mit deinem Bruder ( weiß / rotes Bergamont ) da ?
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Ne, ich fuhr da ein NS Bitch mit ner 66rc drin (schwarz/gold) und mein bruder fährt ein DaBomb Grenade...


----------



## Tammy (20. April 2009)

war echt geil heute  am we müssen wir den double ein stück länger machen und mit dem unterem stück anfangen;-) danke für die bilder


----------



## sramx9 (20. April 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ...na toll  ich war heute in Hahnenklee und will nächstes We wieder in Holm wenn ihr nach Winterberg und Thale fahrt...shit!!!...


 

Hahnenklee gut ? Bin im Mai für paar Tage dort.


----------



## schoko404 (20. April 2009)

Ich finde Hahnenklee sehr schön, da du dort 7 Strecken zur Auswahl hast...also für jeden was dabei. Am Besten du kommst morgens früh als Erster hin, da es mittags schnell voll werden kann und dann heißt es 20min am Lift warten! Also ein Besuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Guck dir auf youtube ein paar Videos an, dann weißt du Bescheid...mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooby (20. April 2009)

Also, wenn ich die Prüfung hinter mir habe, dann helf ich auch mit buddeln...
Aber das wird warscheinlich erst in der zweiten Mai Woche soweit sein- also lasst noch was übrig!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2009)

Ja Klar lassen wir dir noch was zum Buddeln über ! 
Jeder kann sich verwirklichen in Malente und seinen Ideen frei lauf lassen solange alle damit einverstanden sind ! Wenn mal wieder was ausgebessert wird oder doch neu muss! 

Bald kommt ja der untere Teil der Strecke dran da gibts noch genügend zu tun !


----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2009)

soooooo, leudde!! i hoabs getan. i hoab mir angemeldet. juhuu! nun kann ich auchmitreden hier .
Hallo an alle erstmal! 

vg
christopher


----------



## Camper122222 (21. April 2009)

welcher christopher bist du denn der mit dem bmw der immer so schnell denn sand weg hoch fährt xD? 

Danny ich hab nochmal ne frage steht das noch mit rennen am 9.?


----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2009)

Ja klar wieso fragst Du? 

Und ja es ist der Irre mit seinem BMW der da immer fährt .


----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2009)

ja, ihr habt mich erwischt 

wie sag ich immer: geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit, nech!!

sacht mal: warum seh ich denn mein profilfoto nicht? was ist da los ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. April 2009)

Vergessen das richtige Häkchen zu setzen (Benutzerbild Anzeigen)?

Benutzerbild hochladen und Häkchen rausnehmen(Benutzerbild nicht Anzeigen)!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2009)

ich guck nochmal


----------



## BananaJoe (21. April 2009)

Hi Leute.
Ich bin zwar ganz heiß auf Winterberg, doch zuhaus wird es immer schöner. Wenn der untere Teil nun auch noch etwas Pep bekommt, wäre es genial. Durch quer zum Hang fahren könnten wir glatt 10-30Sek Fahrzeit gewinnen. Vielleicht zwei-drei Baumstämme mit kleinen Drops wie in Winterberg als S-Kurve direkt hintereinander und noch nen schönen schnellen Double. Platz ist ja genug. Wir könnten die Strecke ja auch am ersten Gap gerade oben weiterlaufen lassen parallel zum Weg und am zweiten Gap einen schönen Anlieger und zurück zur alten Line durch die Bäume...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. April 2009)

Kannst das mal aufzeichnen?


----------



## stylo (21. April 2009)

hi leutz können wa das rennen nicht aufn 10ten verlegen,weil bin den 9ten nicht da


----------



## BananaJoe (21. April 2009)

Hast du antifog für die Brille zuhaus? Hab meine zwischen den Werkzeug gefunden....


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. April 2009)

Hab ich nicht, musst Du mal mit Spüli versuchen!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (21. April 2009)

jetzt funzt das auch mit dem foto!
sonntag mit dem rennen wär vielleicht echt nicht schlecht... alex (der mit dem astrix) muss nämlich auch samstag arbeiten. dat wär schade.


----------



## stylo (21. April 2009)

ich hoffe das wir danny und die anderen noch umstimmen können weil ich nämlich riesen bock drauf hab auf das rennen 

@christopher
hast die anderen bilder von meinem bruder noch bekomm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2009)

Ähm ja da wäre bloss ein Problem mit dem Sonntag der Parklpltz von den Motocrossern ist nicht auf also keine Parkmöglichkeit ! 
Und Dirk du kannst am 9.05 schon das sind bloss wieder ausreden .
Wenn ihr da einen Lösungsvorschlag habt wegben Parken kann man sich das nohc mal überlegen , viele können aber auch am Samstag nicht denke ich mal .
Am besten jeder sagt mal was dazu und was er besser findet !!!


----------



## stylo (21. April 2009)

man kann doch unten die strasse lang parken oder geht das nicht???bei der crossstrecke vorm parkplatz 
mit wievielen leuten wird denn gerechnet???
ach so danny die startnr sind in arbeit!!!


----------



## fiddel (21. April 2009)

also jmd meinte ca 50 leute...ich wär für sa. ich muss fr. zwar auf einen geb aber sa. wär deswegen besser...weil man danach noch grillen könnte das ist auf dem so. etwas schlecht da man am mo. wieder arbeiten muss!....wie würds aussehn mit campen das würd doch mal wa ssein!!!!
das ist meine meinung
ich könnt auhc nen 50 man zelt besorgen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. April 2009)

Ich halte mich erstmal raus, da ich entweder am09.05 oder am 10.05 in den Urlaub fliege.
Ich würde zwar den 09.05 bevorzugen, da ich noch eine Chance sehe dann mizufahren, aber wenn nicht, komme ich auch schon klar


----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2009)

Samstag ist einfach besser wegen allem ! 
Erholen und feiern evtl. danach und Sonntag entspannt auf dem Sofa liegen .
Sonntag ist auch Stress pur für die die von weiter weg kommen .
Also Überlegt euch das mal gut .


----------



## fiddel (21. April 2009)

rööööschtig...danny weißte ob des klappen würd mit penn in malente iwo???


----------



## Tammy (21. April 2009)

also vill mit glück könnte ich den schlüssel für den crossplatz besorgen habe gut und viel conektion zu den leuten!


----------



## stylo (21. April 2009)

oder wir verschieben das komplett um ne woche! auf den 16.5. 
menno ich will mitfahren


----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2009)

Tja wenn Tammy den Schlüssel für den Mx Platz bekommt dann könnte man dort auf dem Platz Campen ! denke ich mal oder Halt bei mir im Garten da ist aber nicht so viel Platz wohne halt in der Stadt (Dorf).
Mal sehen was geht ! Kümmere mich darum .


----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2009)

Haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiLLs (21. April 2009)

also ich wäre auch für samstag! kann aber leider noch nicht zu 100% sagen ab es bei mir wirklich klapt! weiß nicht ob ich arbeiten muss, denn der alte hat momentan viel zu tun


----------



## sannihh (22. April 2009)

mir ist's egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag, hauptsache das Rennen findet an dem WE statt.....da hab ich frei!!!!


----------



## trafko (22. April 2009)

also ich wäre ja dafür das ganze um ne woche nach hinten oder vorne zu verschieben^^ kann das we nämlich auch nich weil ich nach wb fahren. hab aber mega bock mitzufahren. Los gibt euch n ruck

ach und @ dany: die fox is leider schon weg....


----------



## Deleted 72031 (22. April 2009)

hmmmm, jetzt haben wir ja schon viele verschiedene vorschläge... 
ich hab einfach nur bock auf rennen und nehm mir die zeit. egal wann. aber et wär schön, wenns am 09. wär. dann dauerts nicht mehr so lang. andererseits, wenn keiner zeit hat...
@daniel: erstmal: geiler flyer  und kannst du vielleicht mal auflisten, wer wann will. dann sieht man ja, wo die meißten zeit haben und findet eher ein kompromiss.


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2009)

Also jeder kann mir mal sagen wann er kann und wann nicht das hacke ich dann in eine Liste wo ich dann sehen kann wer oder wer nicht.


Starter Samstag
Daniel F.
Christopher 
Sannihh
Tammy
Fiddel "Frithjof" 
Mr. Benyan "Marc" evtl. wegen Urlaub
Patrick "BananaJoe" evtl.
Hills
Camper 122.periode 
A**x 
Nils
KoshHH


Starter Sonnstag
Hills
Trafko
Stylo
Sunchild


----------



## fiddel (22. April 2009)

jo richtig...also ich find sa. immer besser...is ja nich shclimm gibt ja 3 rennen dies jahr...ich dnek nocheins im sommer eins im herbst...da werden die anderen bestimmt zeit haben!


----------



## A**x (22. April 2009)

ich buin auch startet samstag


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. April 2009)

Bin auch am 9., also Samstag am Start


----------



## Camper122222 (22. April 2009)

mir is eigntlich egal welchen tag hauptsach bald =)... muss nämlich mal eine ordentlich zeit fahren 

@danny: das waren aber heute keine 50 kmh, hab dich gesehn wo ich am bus  um viertel vor 7 stand ^^ hast mich ja gar nicht gesehn ^^


ps: macht mal alle schön viel werbung damit auch viele kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2009)

Ja doch das waren 50+10 Km/h !!! Ehrlich 
Da war bloss son Typ vor mir der nicht geblinkt hatte als er nach Kreuzfeld eingebogen ist da ich immer an die Decke bei sowas . Am besten blinken wenn er schon abgebogen ist !
Und da hatte ich vor lauter Hals auf den Typen keine Zeit zum gucken sorry !


----------



## sunchild (22. April 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich kann nur Sonntag. Denke aber auch dass Samstag der bessere Tag ist. Gibt ja noch zwei andere Rennen an denen ich teil nehmen kann, wo bei ich natürlich auch gerne beim ersten dabei wäre.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. April 2009)

Wir sollte die nächsten beiden Rennen schonmal GROB FESTLEGEN!

Damit sich die anderen, die diesmal nicht dabei sind, schonmal frei nehen können


----------



## kosh_hh (22. April 2009)

mir ist egal ob Sa oder So. Hauptsache das Woe 9 + 10. Mit Sa ist natürlich besser wenn wir auch grillen wollen. Ich bin jedenfalls dabei.

@trafko: Nach Winterberg kann man doch jedes Woe fahren, geb dir mal nen Ruck


----------



## trafko (22. April 2009)

ja stimmt wohl aber nich wenn man mit dazarter fährt er is halt hotelfachmann und hat deswegen sehr selten am we frei und das hotel haben wir nu auch schon gebucht... schade werde denn wohl nich dabei sein, aber die anderen rennen doch bestimmt


----------



## tuningmafia (22. April 2009)

Also mir ist egal wann!  Kann eh nicht....

Hab mein Bike aber schon für das nächste Rennen vorbereitet. 






Jetzt aber mal im Ernst, in welchen Zeitraum ist das nächste Rennen denn geplant. Dann muss ich da vielleicht mal hoch kommen und glotzen mit der Camera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (22. April 2009)

also mit dem bike haste chancen atze°


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2009)

Also mit dem Klapprad und der Übersetzung geht einiges! Kannst ja sogar Nightrides machen alla Trailfox in Laax .
Alles vom feinsten EDELBIKE 
Tja wann das nächste sein soll weiß ich noch gar nicht , im August oder September denke ich mal oder ?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2009)

Hat ja auch einen Lenker mit ganz wenig rise und backsweep ! 
Hammer ist auch der Tiefe Schwerpunkt da kommt kein anderes Radl mit .


----------



## stylo (22. April 2009)

nen bissl neidisch bin ich ja auch,der hammer sag ich nur,respekt.
wieviel hast bezahlt für diese bombe???


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2009)

Wenn ich nur die 10 über hätte für so ein geiles Bike man. 
Würde ich mir sofort kaufen,problem wird dann noch der Zoll und einfuhrerlsubniss für's Rad. 
Leider kein Direktvertrieb nach deutschland.


----------



## stylo (22. April 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur die 10 über hätte für so ein geiles Bike man.
> Würde ich mir sofort kaufen,problem wird dann noch der Zoll und einfuhrerlsubniss für's Rad.
> Leider kein Direktvertrieb nach deutschland.



sauber diffiniert keule!!


----------



## sannihh (23. April 2009)

Also wenn hier einer mit dem Bike fährt, dann ja wohl ich )), ganz eindeutige DAMENgeometrie!!!
der nä Renntermin wäre im August schön....im Sept. bin ich 2WO in Finale, und dann noch eins OKT/NOV. Saisonabscchlussrennen für diejenigen die Winter nicht fahren (die Luschen )) )


----------



## Camper122222 (23. April 2009)

heyy leute fährt hier eigntlich irgentwer noch GDC in Winterberg ??? 
MFG


----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2009)

Ja ich ! 
Und noch ein paar andere die sich sonst noch in Malente auf der Strecke rumtreiben ! 
Gibbet was neues zu wissen ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. April 2009)

Ich auch!! Hey Danny..., bin zur Zeit Krankgeschrieben, wird also nix mit WB dieses WE.... Hast Du oder jemand lust auf nächstes WE nach WB 2.-3. Mai??!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2009)

Nee leider nicht muss zu einer Hochzeit nach Stralsund am 2.05
Sonst würde ich wohl dabei sein .
Aber ein anderes mal auf jeden fall oder lass uns dann mal nach Willingen fahren und dort bischen abrocken .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. April 2009)

Ok,dann ein anderes mal, gibt ja noch ein paar Wochenenden dieses Jahr


----------



## Tammy (23. April 2009)

also würde mit kommen nach winterberg weiß nur nich wie ich hinkommen soll


----------



## BikePuschel (23. April 2009)

moin ioch bin uach beim GDC dabie und am rennen am 9 uach nartürlich  

MFG Kevin


----------



## Camper122222 (23. April 2009)

bruderherzchen,... du bist sowieso schon eingeplant 
vllt geht dein bike ja diesmal nicht am 9. kaputt


----------



## SPEE (23. April 2009)

Bin auch mit den anderen jungs in wtb vertreten..., werden bein rdc mitfahren und am wochenende ordentlich abfeiern.


----------



## essential (24. April 2009)

moin,

ich wollte morgen mal in malente rumschauen. ist die strecke befahrbar ? sind eventuell ander fahrer da ? wenn ja, ab wann ? 

mfg


----------



## Camper122222 (24. April 2009)

ja  3 mann sind auch jedenfall da  gegen halb 1 sind wir vertretten und strecke is befahrar


----------



## Tammy (24. April 2009)

@Mr_Banyan   Hast du denn noch platz im auto oder wie kommst du hin  also anch wb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. April 2009)

Also, falls ich mich entschließe, fahr ich mit dem Auto. Habe aber leider kein Platz mehr.Da entweder ein Kumpel mitkommt oder meine Frau
Im moment geht aber noch nix bei mir, da ich immer noch krank bin

Gruss Marc


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2009)

Samstag bin ich auf jeden dabei, Sonntag evtl. auch.


----------



## Tammy (25. April 2009)

heute war voll geil und war auch wieder ordentlich was los musste leider nach ner knappen stunde schon wieder los scheiß schule


----------



## SPEE (25. April 2009)

Sind morgen...,  also am sonntag auch da.


----------



## Camper122222 (26. April 2009)

hi leute heute und gestern war mal wieder geil voll viele wieder dagewesen weiter so, aber leider hatte ich dieses wochenende einen fluch  gestern platten heute platten, nervt. 

>Freu mich shcon auf den 9.<


----------



## BikePuschel (26. April 2009)

tja bruder herz so ist das wenn man immer so wild fährt
ich lass mich am we auch mal wieder blicken 

>freu mcih uach auf den 9. <


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A**x (26. April 2009)

joa der 9. wir hoffentlich hammer geil gestern war ganz oki heute ledeier nicht dabei gewesen aber in der nähe war ich ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2009)

Stimmt das Woende war Hammer geil 
War zwar nicht in Malente aber Thale hats auch getan ! 
Konnte ich wieder viel sehen was man in Malente auch noch machen muss , also Streckentechnisch . 
Habt ihr den Double schon verlängert `?
Will ich doch stark hoffen 

Mfg. Daniel


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (26. April 2009)

Frithjof und ich werden vom 30.3-3-5 in Thale sein, ich hoffe mal bis zum Rennen am 9. werdet ihr nicht noch die ganze Strecke umkrempeln, sodass sie ganz neu ist, sonst muss ich mich erstmal einen ganzen Tag einfahren


----------



## schoko404 (27. April 2009)

...der Double hat sich noch nicht verändert...nur der neue Kicker (mit dem Stein) wurde heute etwas "entschärft"...eigentlich alles beim Alten!...(noch!)


----------



## essential (27. April 2009)

ich denke es wäre am besten ca. 3 meter vor den "double" / table einen absprung zu setzten. so hat man 2 optionen. die langsameren fahrer können sich an dem kleinen table üben, aber fixere biker müssen den table nicht derart wegdrücken. bei speed ist es ja fast unmöglich das teil nicht zu "kellern", zumindest ist dies mir eher schlecht als recht gelungen.
aber dennoch hat die strecke wirklich spass gemacht. ich schaue beim rennen auf jeden fall vorbei.
grüsse aus bremen


----------



## Tammy (27. April 2009)

aber wo will mann denn da noch eine zweite anfahrt hinbauen?? würde sagen das wir den einfach länger machen. und uns dann erst mal mehr auf die restliche strecke kümmern


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2009)

Richtig so sehe ich das auch ! Weil eine 2. anfahrt geht da nirgens hin , man kann nur noch ein richtig langen Table draus machen so das alle den fahren können !
Und der untere Teil hat erst mal vorrang da muss noch einiges gemacht werden ! 
Da ja manche am 1 Mai frei haben inclusive mir , werde ich vormittags die Strecke ausbessern und nachmittags fahren gehen , wer also nicht gerade mit 2 oder 3 Flaschen Bier verabredet ist kann ja mal hier sich melden. Dann kann man sich am Freitag Vormittag treffen zum Buddeln.
Ist halt noch ein wenig was zu tun an der Strecke besonders im unteren Bereich.

Also bitte meldet euch ! Und wer gute Connection`s hat zu einem Gartenbau oder ähnlichem wo man guten Mutterboden bekommt für wenig geld der soll mal bescheid sagen , da kann man ja einen Anhängervoll holen zum ausbessern ! 

Noch was in eigener Sachen : Der Schmied aka Michael mit dem Toy24 
braucht eine neues Bike ! Zur Auswahl stehen ein Intense M6 oder irgendwas anderes.
Wollen wir ihm nicht ein bischen unter die Arme greifen  ? 
Spendenkonto : Schmied


----------



## sramx9 (27. April 2009)

Tach Danny,

bezüglich Mutterboden wollten Andy und ich uns mal drum kümmern. Eventuell können wir was besorgen.
Buddeln wäre bei mir am Samstag möglich.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2009)

Tja leider bin ich Samstag auf einer Hochzeit da kann ich nicht ! Aber das mit dem Bodem hört sich schonmal viel versprechend an !


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2009)

Wann (wieviel Uhr) soll das Rennen denn steigen? Und gibt es einen Anfahrtsplan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ...der Double hat sich noch nicht verändert...nur der neue Kicker (mit dem Stein) wurde heute etwas "entschärft"...eigentlich alles beim Alten!...(noch!)




Was gibt es denn da zu entschärfen oder eher wie??? Passte doch gut...oder nicht?!!

Jep, Spendenkonto fürn M6...aber bitte mit kompletten BOS Fahrwerk sonst lohnt es sich nicht

...würde gerne mithelfen nächstes WE, mach ich auch, wenn es aus irgendwelchen Gründen wieder nicht nach WiBe geht

insider: Meine neue Gabel ist daaaa!!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2009)

jungens, ich hab sooo Bock.
Hab heute mit hängen und würgen meinen Stoy ins shova gewuchtet... Ich hab so bock zu fahrn!!
Ab dem 1.6. werd ich immer wieder mal in malente sein  vll findet sich dann ja was um mal gemeinsam nach WiBe zu fahren. In unserem VW Bus habe ich platz für 2+1 Personen und ca 8 Räder. 

yeh!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2009)

Also !

Das Rennen soll so gegen 10 Uhr mit dem Training los gehen !
Um 12 Uhr dann das erste Rennen danach noch ein 2. Lauf.
Dann bekannt gabe vom Tagesschnellsten -> (Christopher)
Und dann noch Lecker Bierchen und ne Wurst wa !!! 

@ Marc ja nächstes Woende ist ja schon das Rennen am 9.05
da brauchen wir nicht mehr Buddeln hehe : geil bald ist es soweit 
Und will hoffen das du bisdahin mit der neuen Gabel auch zurecht kommst und Top Zeiten heimfährst.

@ Stolem 
Wird ja auch mal Zeit die Fure muss mal an die frische Luft !
Steht warscheinlich nur rum und wartet auf den Einsatz wa ?
Mach hinne dann kannst auch beim Race dabei sein !!! 

Mfg. Daniel


----------



## fiddel (27. April 2009)

...ich könnt auch an mutterboden rankommen umsonst denk ich mal...ich wohne neben nem friedhof und mein faddi is pastor^^...also lässt sich da sicherlich was machen...aber die ******* is wie wohnen knapp 80 km weit weg.
is noch jmd übern 1. mai in thale...ach da is auch walpurgisnacht
grüße


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2009)

Frithjof dein Vadder soll nicht von den noch nicht unter die Erde gekommenen das Füllmaterial mitnehmen. 
Die wollen doch kein freiluft Grab 
Außderdem siehts halt blöd aus und die Gefahr steigt in so ein Grab zu stolpern im Dunkeln .
Ich werde auch mal sehen was mit Mutterboden geht !


----------



## schoko404 (27. April 2009)

@ Marc: keine Sorge...mit "entschärft" war nur gemeint, dass er mittlerweile total "ausgelutscht" und tierisch steil war, da der boden so *hust* trocken ist...alles noch gut!
mfg Hauke


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2009)

ich würd ja gerne, aber das rennen ist doch nach dem 1.6. oder ?

Also mein Bike steht leider seit Oktober rum, 2 mal war ich noch snowbiken...
heute dann den neuen dämpfer rein, neuen lenker und neue pedale...

ich will die kiste durch die alpen reiten..  nicht umsonst hab ich soviel davon vor meiner nase!


----------



## Bruno500 (27. April 2009)

@Danny
Moin auch! Ich hab mal einen Bekannten gefragt, wegen Bodenmaterial.
Allerdings dachte ich da mehr an Lehmhaltigen Kies. Wäre das auch OK für Euch?
Ich denke, der läßt sich besser verdichten als Mutterboden. Und saugt sich bei Regen auch nicht so voll.
Gruß, Andy
(Der wo trägt gerne Halskrausen und fuhr Scheiß-Felgen)


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2009)

@schoko404, alles klar, hört sich gut an.


Lehmboden ist doch ein Traum für jede Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2009)

Ja also der Lehmboden ist natürlich perfekt wenn der einmal Trocken ist dann hält der ewig !
Aber dann sollte Trotzdem noch Mutterboden oben drauf damit der die Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt , ansonsten viel spass beim rutschen .
Dann ist bei Regen kein Fahren mehr angesagt weil man sonst die Strecke zerfurcht und das geht beim besten Willen nicht mehr raus wenns trocken ist !

@ Stolem :

Nene das Rennen ist am 09.05.09 siehe ein paar Einträge weiter vorne!
Also mach hinne


----------



## Stolem (27. April 2009)

es sollte auch heißen nich nach dem 1.6. 
09.05. ist unmöglich für mich und auch für mein bike. wir schaffen es beide nicht bis nach malente hier aus Maloja!!

Naja... vll fahr ich die Tage mal nach italien und geh da n bisschen heizen 

cheerio!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2009)

Ja das mit dem 1.06 ist mir neu keine Ahnung woher diese Info !
Aber auf jeden fall sind noch 2 weitere Rennen geplant .
Eins im August und ein Jahresabschlusslauf im Herbst also Zeit haste noch genügend .
Dann biste halt beim nächsten dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2009)

Also jeder kann mir mal sagen wann er kann und wann nicht das hacke ich dann in eine Liste wo ich dann sehen kann wer oder wer nicht.

Starter Samstag 
Daniel F.
Christopher 
Sannihh
Tammy
Fiddel "Frithjof" 
Mr. Benyan "Marc" evtl. wegen Urlaub
Patrick "BananaJoe" evtl.
Hills
Camper 122.periode 
A**x 
Nils
KoshHH
Alex "Nicolai G-boxx Kaputt" aus Lübeck 
Frank B.


Starter Sonnstag 
Hills
Trafko
Stylo
Sunchild 

Leute bis jetzt sind mir noch zu wenig auf der Liste ! 
Gebt mal Laut wer nun dabei ist ! Wegen der Startnummern und Liste .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2009)

Ich kann es leider erst defenitiv nächste Woche sagen, ich will natürlich gerne mitfahren, muss aber abwarten ob Sonntag noch genug Plätze im Flieger sind.


----------



## schoko404 (27. April 2009)

...bin auch Samstag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. April 2009)

Ich fehle noch! Samstag!


----------



## SPEE (28. April 2009)

bin denn auch am samstag da....

hat noch mal jemand ne uhrzeit?


----------



## Tammy (28. April 2009)

Das Rennen soll so gegen 10 Uhr mit dem Training los gehen !
Um 12 Uhr dann das erste Rennen danach noch ein 2. Lauf.
Dann bekannt gabe vom Tagesschnellsten


----------



## Camper122222 (28. April 2009)

also auf der liste fehlt noch ein freund der mit fährt und mein bruder


> und achja der mark is kiel der am we da war kommt doch auch aufjedenfall


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2009)

Starter Samstag 
Daniel F.
Christopher 
Sannihh
Tammy
Fiddel "Frithjof" 
Mr. Benyan "Marc" evtl. wegen Urlaub
Patrick "BananaJoe" evtl.
Hills
Camper 122.periode 
A**x 
Nils
KoshHH
Alex "Nicolai G-boxx Kaputt" aus Lübeck 
Frank B.
Lord Shadow 
Bike Puschel
Spee 
Schoko404
Keule 
essential

Starter Sonnstag 
Hills
Trafko
Stylo
Sunchild


----------



## essential (28. April 2009)

ich auch 

einer muss das flachste bundesland der republik ja vertreten

jossi


----------



## Camper122222 (29. April 2009)

fähr jmd noch mit am s0nntag vllt nach hanhklee?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. April 2009)

Frithjof und ich fahren morgen nach Thale und bleiben bis Sonntag

Hahnenklee waren wir am letzten Herbstwochenende.


----------



## BikePuschel (29. April 2009)

So wer sagt denn das Christopher der schnelleste sein wird  ich hab uach noch nen word mit zu reden!! wenn ich sao an das letzte rennen denke waqs da war da war ich mit ner 44:54 im ziel und ich denke mir mal das geht noch nen bisschen schneller   

MFg Puschel


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2009)

Ja das wad mal heute werden die karten neu gemischt. 
Mal sehen wie es dieses mal wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePuschel (30. April 2009)

Ja wird man sehen


----------



## D!rt (30. April 2009)

hehe...man wird es sehen.


----------



## SPEE (30. April 2009)

wird man es sehn...?


----------



## essential (30. April 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich das ding mit einer bombastischen zeit gewinnen. habe die strecke schon per datarecording scannen lassen und von meinem (für die federelemente zuständigen) mechaniker via wlan gabel und dämpfer optimal präparieren lassen. der maxxis chefentwickler lies mir ein für die bodenverhältnisse in malente optimierten minon fertigen. der skinsuite liegt bereits vorgewärmt und eingeölt im schrank, das visier am helm musste aufgrund des luftwiderstandes weichen.


----------



## Macross (30. April 2009)

sehr gut!^^
bin überigends auch dabei denk ich wird sich aber noch zeigen ob ich da ne gabel hab

Gruß Schoko HL^^


----------



## sramx9 (30. April 2009)

schade, dass ich nicht da bin - wäre interessant zu sehen wie die Leute ohne Gabel im Wheelie runterheizen


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2009)

Ja ne Essential is klar. Aber mal ehrlich da ich mich ja um das rennen kümmere kann ich ja leider nicht mitfahren. 
Wäre ja auch unfair euch gegenüber weil ich ja sowieso gewonnen hätte. Weil ich ja V-10 fahre! Das Siegerbike schlechthin.


----------



## stylo (30. April 2009)

ja hier jetzt mal ne andere frage,wer ist diesen samstag da zu radeln????


----------



## trafko (30. April 2009)

ist noch einer dieses we in on the trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2009)

Also ich erst Sonntag weil ich die anderen beiden Tage auf Achse bin ! 
Aber da sind ja immer welche zum Training auf der Strecke um noch schneller zu werden !


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2009)

Starter Samstag 
Daniel F.
Christopher 
Sannihh
Tammy
Fiddel "Frithjof" 
Mr. Benyan "Marc" evtl. wegen Urlaub
Patrick "BananaJoe" evtl.
Hills
Camper 122.periode 
A**x 
Nils
KoshHH
Alex "Nicolai G-boxx Kaputt" aus Lübeck 
Frank B.
Macross 
Spee 
Bikepuschel

Starter Sonnstag 
Hills
Trafko
Stylo
Sunchild


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. April 2009)

Komme wahrscheinlich Sonntag mit BananaJoe den sogenannten Siegerbikes zeigen wo es lang geht


----------



## Stolem (30. April 2009)

verdammt, ich will auch!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. April 2009)

Wie wollt ihr das den machen ? Mit dem Radl`s die ihr da habt , da lacht mein Fahrrad drüber ! 
Mein Rad ist sowieso in der Werkstatt und wird auf den IXS Cup vorbereitet also keine Panik wenn komm ich mit dem kleinen Santa Cruz !


----------



## Jay Norco (1. Mai 2009)

Sers. ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr so kulant wäret mir mitzuteien wie ich mitm auto zu euch komme dan schau ich sonntag mal rein! danke leute!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (1. Mai 2009)

meine pädagogische seite verbietet es mir eigentlich die unrealistischen siegeswünsche der locals auf 5000 euro bikes zu zerstören. aber im auftrag der aufklärung muss ich leider verkünden, dass ein mensch, welcher aus dem flachsten bundesland der republick stammt, auf einem 8 jahre alten univega startend (welches 800 euro kostet), nach 2 jahren bergab-abstinenz das rennen für sich entscheiden wird. um die schmach der hart trainierenden locals zu lindern würde ich mich bereit erklären sachpreise für die jüngeren teilnehmer zu spenden. 
da ich nicht genau weiss wer das rennen organisiert, bitte ich den/die jungs mal kontakt diesbezüglich zu mir aufzunehmen.


----------



## Jay Norco (1. Mai 2009)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> Sers. ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr so kulant wäret mir mitzuteien wie ich mitm auto zu euch komme dan schau ich sonntag mal rein! danke leute!!



keine infos für mich?


----------



## schoko404 (1. Mai 2009)

@ Jay Norco...guckst du hier: http://www.schlickjumper.de/karte/dkarte.php

also...B76 von Eutin Richtung Plön...kurz vor Plön rechts ab Richtung Malente...kurz vor Malente (Ort Kreuzfeld) direkt hinter einer Rechtskurve links in den Zielweg einfahren (Holmer Weg oder Am Holm oder so)...den Sandweg durchfahren und am Ende parken....geradeaus in den Wald und an der Kreuzung im Wald nach links gehen...nach 50 Meter auf der recgten Seite ist der Spot
Gruß


----------



## Jay Norco (1. Mai 2009)

wah super vielen dank hoffe dann mal sonntag bei euch mit nem freund reinzuschneien!


----------



## schoko404 (2. Mai 2009)

....kleines Streckenupdate:
Den neuen Kicker (mit dem Stein) gibts leider nicht mehr...Hat wohl jemandem nicht gefallen...schade


----------



## trafko (2. Mai 2009)

e watt soll n sowas ... könnt ich mich nur drüber aufregen!!!!


----------



## stylo (2. Mai 2009)

ey was isn das für ein dreck,bei sowas kann ich echt nicht ruhig bleiben,die harte arbeit alles für umsonst!!!     
ich hoffe wenn das einer ausm forum war,das es diese person auch zugibt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Mai 2009)

Das aller letzte... War bestimmt der Psycho mit seiner Alten, der sich schonma so aufgeregt hat
....lass uns alles platt machen, damit die Leute mit ihren Rennrädern darunter können!!!!

Noch besser, wir bauen nur noch für Semi Pro's, nur noch Doubles und grosse Gap's und 90 Grad Falllinie

Ich könnte ausflippen, der Typ soll sich mal blicken lassen, das wird ne nette Diskussion werden


----------



## stylo (2. Mai 2009)

welcher psycho mit seiner alten???kenn wir die???


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Mai 2009)

Warst Du nicht dabei! Die waren vorletztes WE dort, der Alte ist durchgedreht, weil sein Weib nix mehr fahren konnte und und und alles so heavy geworden bla bla bla...der hat mich schon damals tierisch aufgeregt.
Danny kennt ihn auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (2. Mai 2009)

man da könnt ich echt kotzen,schade das wir nix dagegen machen könn!!!grrrrrrrr ich raste gerade aus!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Mai 2009)

leider nicht...lass uns den Brocken wieder dort hinschieben, mal sehen wer den längeren Atem hat


----------



## trafko (2. Mai 2009)

ich hab ne lösung .... das nächste mal bring ich einfach n sack beton mit und n bissl wasser und denn wird der stein einfach mal einbetoniert ...


----------



## Tammy (3. Mai 2009)

junge sind die dumm oder so jetzt kann man da ja nich mehr schnell lang fahren weil mann angsthaben muss das man wenn man falsch auf der kante landet sich überschlägt.
assozial sowas nervt auch schon wieder sry leute wegen der wortwahl naja werde mir das morgen vill mal angucken.


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2009)

Also mal ehrlich das ist das allerletzte ! Welches Waschweib das auch immer war der soll sich mal blicken lassen auf der Strecke. Nicht gut sowas da habe ich schon gar keinen bock mehr überhaupt noch was zu machen an der Piste, am besten ich such mir einfach ein großen breiten Wanderweg und fahre dort mit meinem 200 mm FederwegDHRad einfach gerade aus. So kann mir nichts passieren. :kotzen: warum macht man sowas ? Das das einer war kann ich mir nicht vorstellen weil es 6 Leute schon schwer genug hatten, den dort hin zu bekommen. Das es der alte man war kann ich nicht sagen und will es ja auch nicht aber sowas geht gar nicht. Ich sage euch eins wenn das nochmal passiert dann gehe ich zum Stretzerberg dort fahren dann können mich alle mal sowas von diese verkakten weicheier !
Morgen ist der wieder drin bin ja schlieslich morgen da und werde mir das ganze mal ansehen !


----------



## BananaJoe (3. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute.
Laß uns den wieder dort einbauen! Der hat den ganzen Teil inkl Kurve super interessant gemacht. Es ist eine Sauerrei. Ich glaube nicht, dass derjenige das zugeben wird. Es war ja auch keiner von uns. Alle sind den mit Grinsen im Gesicht gefahren...
Das muß ein Aussenstehender gewesen sein.
Die Idee mit dem Beton ist super. Laß uns das Teil dort verewigen...
So wie es jetzt aussieht, sieht es nach Gehacke aus und es hat kein richtiger Biker angelegt haben.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Mai 2009)

Einbetonieren ist ne geile Idee! Fakt ist, das Ding bekommst Du nicht einfach durch Men-Power mal eben so bewegt. Das muss schon geplant gewesen sein!!!


----------



## fiddel (3. Mai 2009)

ich will echt wissen wer den daraus bekommen hat...das wa nicht nur ein weib mit ihrem faddi!!!
ich wär auch für beton aber richtig viel...boa den hau ich um der den da rausgeholt hat
das wa so viel arbeit!
war in thale wurd dort von nem rennen überrascht gestern. nun muss ichs rad für sa. ertsma wieder flott amchen
grüße


----------



## fiddel (3. Mai 2009)

ich würd auchnoch nen tag urlaub opfern!...also wenn wir n paar finden die einen tag unter der woche zeit haben... außer do. da hab ich berufsschule...dann könnt man noch was tun vor sa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Alleman ! 

Also Der Sprung ist wieder hergestellt ! Zwar nicht so wie er mal war aber eben wieder der Stein in der Strecke Ihr werdet es schon sehen wenn ihr Freitagt oder Samstag zum Rennen kommt .
Ja den Schuldigen habe ich heute auch noch gesehen , Ihr werdet nie drauf kommen wer es war !
Ich soll auch nicht sin Namen nennen weil er jetzt Angst um sein Leben hat : Zitat: Die Lünchen mich wenn sie es rausbekommmen !
Aber er hat ja heute mit angefasst beim wiedereinbau 

Also das wird schon wieder , die Woche wird noch der Untere Teil der Strecke fertiggestellt und dann kann es abgehen am Samstag neue Bestzeiten in den Sand "SCHREDDEN"

Ach ja noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache : 
Was ist mit dem Spendenaufruf für Michael den Schmied ?
Und ihr sollt bei (Keule) Klamotten kaufen !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. Mai 2009)

Und aus welchem Grund der Unbekannte denn den Stein rausgenommen?


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2009)

ja das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen was der grund der verwüstung ist


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2009)

Weil er sagte das es zu Dirt lastig sei und ihm das Bike immer hinten um die Ohren geflogen ist ! Es war halt nicht sein Ding aber nun gut er wusste nicht was er tut ! Kam halt nicht klar mit seinem Specieis !!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Mai 2009)

...sein Bike um die Ohren flog es soll Leute geben, die stellen ihren Dämpfer mit diversen Schräubchen für eine Strecke ein. Aber es geht auch einfacher, Stein raus und fertig ist die Strecke. Was für ein Honk
Besser für ihn das er im Zeugenschutzprogramm läuft.

Noch was, wie hat er das geschafft??


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2009)

Mit Hebeln und viel Kraft ! War auch noch eine 2. Person dran beteiligt Teamwork !
Vielleicht gibt er sich mal zu erkennen ! beim Rennen werdet ihr ihn auch sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist es sicher, ich bin leider am 09.05 nicht dabei. Mein flieger geht um 6Uhr morgens!!

Echt schade, aber dafür nächstes mal!!!!!!!!!!! 

War Gestern in Winterberg, habe fast die ganze Malente-Crew getroffen, war genial!!! Schade das Du nicht dabei warst!!

Gruss MArc


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2009)

Ja ich wiess ! Das alle dort waren zum Biken schon ein bischen Training fürs Rennen .
Aber ich konnte halt nicht anders sowas hat vorrang irgendwie !? 
Wie ist den so Winterberg vom Zustand ? alles schon wieder zerbombt ?
Wolltest du heute nicht auch mit Patrick kommen ? War so geil heute irgendwie , war nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt ! 

Ah ich habe da noch eine bescheidene Frage : Hat einer einen Ghettoblaster für Musikalische untermahlung des Samstages am Start ?


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2009)

Das ist echt bleede ! Aber was solls im August ist ja nochmal eines ! 
Hoffe das Du dann dabei bist .


----------



## Jay Norco (3. Mai 2009)

Sers. war tierisch geil heute. wunderbare strecke sind voll dabei am samstag. schade das du nicht kannst marc! hm gheddoblaster ham wa net aber ne spiegelreflex und ne canon hd video cam könnten wir vllt mitbringen um das ganze auf band festzuhalten

ps: ich bins der Jonas


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2009)

Jonas, hast du noch einen Sitz- und Bikeplatz frei?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Mai 2009)

August das nächste Rennen hört sich doch gut an, da ist auch nix verplant bei mir
Ich wollte heute mit Patrick kommen, da es aber sowas von geregnet hat bei uns, haben wir uns kurzzeitig umendschlossen(schön Wetter Fahrer halt)

Der DH in Winterberg war schon sehr abgefahren, viel Pflege hat er nicht bekommen.
Eine Neuigkeit gibt es auch. Nach dem Double, wo man die Strasse überquert ins letzte drittel, haben sie den Holz Drop entfernt und einen längeren sprung oder Gap daraus gemacht!! Ist besser finde ich!!


----------



## Jay Norco (3. Mai 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jonas, hast du noch einen Sitz- und Bikeplatz frei?



Also in der Bahn ist imemr genug platz zotti nächstes mal wird nix drauß mitm auto hinzufahren und selbst wenn wäre kein platz mehr sorry!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2009)

ja Camera ist auch gut da kann man denn ja später seinen Enkeln erzählen was der Vadder so gemacht hat ! 
Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr das ruhig machen !


----------



## Jay Norco (3. Mai 2009)

japp müssen mal schauen ob wir das alles mitkriegen. so mit der bahn und das die tasche der cam ist scho recht klobig.


----------



## Franky 76 (3. Mai 2009)

Hey Danny,

na, lässt sich der Stein jetzt wieder ordentlich rocken? Hätte ja heute gerne noch ne Probefahrt nach der Schufterei gemacht.. 

War übrigens sehr spaßig bei euch in Malente, werde wohl jetzt des Öfteren mal vorbeischauen.

PS: Bin Samstag wohl auch da, aber wohl nicht zum fahren. Ich übe dann lieber noch ein wenig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (3. Mai 2009)

...mann mann..da hab ich ja ne welle losgetreten mit den stein-fotos!!!..aber schön, dass ihr den stein wieder "in form" gebracht habt!..habs heute leider nicht geschafft vorbeizukommen (das letzte bier gestern war irgendwie schlecht!)...also dann bis samstag und hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter!!!


----------



## SPEE (4. Mai 2009)

Yo danny..., winterberg ist in einem recht guten zustand, bis auf die üblichen bremswellen.


----------



## fiddel (4. Mai 2009)

ich hab einen geddoblaster dne ich mitbringen kann!...
schön das der sprung wieder hergestellt is^^

ich soll noch thomas könig anchmelden!^^ evtl. kennt ihn auch jmd.


----------



## Jay Norco (4. Mai 2009)

na denn melde ich schonmal mich und jusso(justus) fürn samstag an!
so long jungs


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2009)

Starter Samstag
Benny aka Spee 
Daniel F.
Christopher 
Sannihh
Tammy
Fiddel "Frithjof" 
Patrick "BananaJoe" evtl.
Hills
Camper 122.periode 
A**x 
Nils
KoshHH
Alex "Nicolai G-boxx Kaputt" aus Lübeck 
Frank B.
Jay Norco 
Jusso
Thomas König

Starter Sonnstag 
Hills
Trafko
Stylo
Sunchild


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2009)

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das dass alle sind die da am Samstag auftauchen werden !

Danke Benny ! 
Aber ist die Strecke schon abgesteckt gewesen für den IXS CUP oder warten die bis ganz zum Schluss ? 
Wollte auch nochmal hin wegen Training aber das wird wohl nichts verdammte Schei****


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Mai 2009)

haben den neuen doubletable in der Abendsonne erwischt. Also mal ein Foto mit schöner Abendatmo:





Fahrer: ich Foto: sunchild


----------



## stylo (4. Mai 2009)

sauber geile sache!!!sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2009)

Sach mal hast du ein neuen Helm ? Schönes Bild hätte bloss noch ein ticken besser sein können von der Qualität .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (4. Mai 2009)

Sers danny. also ist net sicher ob jusso starten kann. aber ich schaffe es aufjedenfall und bring wie gesagt evtl ne spiegelreflex mit.


----------



## SPEE (4. Mai 2009)

@ danny..., die strecke ist wie immer soll aber noch ganz böse umgemodelt werden.
hab mich mal ein wenig mit sponi unterhalten und der meinte das gut 2/3 neu gemacht werden,unter anderem auch das steinfeld mit größeren und mehr steinen länger und einfach krasser... auch oben am start soll es ordentlich was zum treten geben.

was ist denn mit der liste, warum bin ich da verschwunden?
spendenaction für micha?

ride on...


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2009)

Ja Micha will ein neues  Fahrrad und zwar nicht irgendeins sondern ein Nagelneues M6 hat er gesagt .
Da dachte ich mir versuchen wir`s mal mit Spenden evtl. Kommt so das Geld für ein neues Rad zusammen (Modell) reicht erst mla oder ?
Du Schlüsselmitnehmer man man man !


----------



## Macross (4. Mai 2009)

garnix los ich bin hier der Schlüsselmitnehmer, dass gebührt allein mir! 

ich komm Samstag vllt zugucken Gabel und Dämpfer in Österreich und Mittags Geburtstag :/

Gruß Schoko


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2009)

Das doch mist ! Alex hat doch noch eine Boxxer ! ich habe noch einen Vanilla RC 200 mm EBL das sollte doch reichen oder `? 
Man Schoko nun sei dabei !


----------



## kosh_hh (5. Mai 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Sach mal hast du ein neuen Helm ? Schönes Bild hätte bloss noch ein ticken besser sein können von der Qualität .



Nu sei mal nicht so streng  Jup, neuer Helm. Man muss ja ab und an mal etwas Farbe in den grauen DH Alltag bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (5. Mai 2009)

Du Schlüsselmitnehmer man man man ![/QUOTE]



@ Danny
Was alter..., ich hab gar nix mitgenommen... warst du eigentlich dabei ,oder wie kommst du drauf das zu texten?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2009)

@ Kosh :
Ja weist doch wie ich das meine ! Aber sieht schick aus der  neue Hut passt zum rest so wie es ausschaut .

@ Spee :

Also ich dachte ihr habt da zusammen gearbeitet Shoko und Du !
Deswegen habe ich das geschrieben . Ne ich war nicht dabei aber Alex hat es mir erzÃ¤hlt 
das es ein wenig schief gelaufen ist . 

@ All 

Ich habe heute mal den Preis fÃ¼r 1mÂ³ Boden bekommen der lautet 14,90 â¬ also wer will kann sich dran beteiligen hole heute mal ein AnhÃ¤nger voll Mudderboden ! Das wird dann schÃ¶n auf die Strecke aufgetragen . Bin die Woche Ã¼ber noch am Schaufeln auf der Strecke wer lust hat kann sich ja mit einklinken ! Keule will auch mit anfassen .


----------



## sramx9 (5. Mai 2009)

# Danny 
Bruno 500 ( ANdy ) und ich haben mit Bauunternehmer geprochen.
Der wiederum mit dem Betreiber des Kieswerkes in der Nähe der Strecke.
Der bringt uns mit nem Radlader Lehmboden hoch. Bezahlung läuft dann auf kurzem Wege ( bezahlen wir, da wir die Strecke ja auch nutzen)
Dachten, dass wir das Freitag nachmittags machen. z.B. 15.5. vorher schaffen wir es leider nicht. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Mai 2009)

Das wäre ja der Oberhammer:-O

Ich glaube den Unteren Teil können wir ja nun ganz neu gestalten


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo JÃ¶rg das wÃ¤re ne super Sache das mit der Zeit u. Ort ist nicht so schlimm nach dem Rennen muss sowieso viel dran gemacht werden ! Also besser danach machen .
Ihr mÃ¼sst euch nicht in Unkosten stÃ¼rzen wegen dem Boden sagt halt was es kosten soll dann kann jeder 1-2 â¬ dazu geben .

Und Nils wir mÃ¼ssen den unteren Teil sowieso noch vor  dem Rennen herrichten sonst ist das schei*** also noch ausbessern.
Es soll ja auch schliesslich keine Autobahn werden sondern ein DH im Miniformat beliben .


----------



## Franky 76 (5. Mai 2009)

Hab am Do Nachmittag noch Zeit und bin in Kiel.. wenn ihr noch ein bissel Hilfe braucht, wäre ab ca. 13:00 frei..

Kann auch noch mal mit Marc (Keule?!) schnacken.. wenn der eh hin wollte kann man ja vielleicht auch zusammen fahren..


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Mai 2009)

SPEE schrieb:


> @ danny..., die strecke ist wie immer soll aber noch ganz böse umgemodelt werden.
> hab mich mal ein wenig mit sponi unterhalten und der meinte das gut 2/3 neu gemacht werden,unter anderem auch das steinfeld mit größeren und mehr steinen länger und einfach krasser... auch oben am start soll es ordentlich was zum treten geben.
> 
> Äähm Winterberg oder Malente?? Wenn Malente nehme ich alles zurück und wünsche euch viel Spass!!!
> ...


----------



## BikePuschel (5. Mai 2009)

Hey ho!! sag mal brauchst du samstag vorm rennen noch irgendwie hilfe?? ich wäre dabei und so...
aso und wa sich nich wissen wohlte ist kostest das irgendwas an start gebühren?!


----------



## BikePuschel (5. Mai 2009)

nicht imemr VERGESSEN ich bin uach auf jeden dabei am samtag !!!!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein, dass ich der einzige bin, der die Strecke überhauptnicht kennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2009)

Also ! 

Marc ich bin warscheinlich auch schon früher da wegen Training so ab Mitwoch evtl. 

@Bikepuschel 

Also hilfe ist immer nicht verkehrt so kann man noch was ändern auf die schnelle wenn es nicht passt. Und nein keine Startgebühren das wäre ja zuviel des guten ! Wüsste gar nicht was ich mit dem ganzen Geld anfangen sollte !


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2009)

Starter Samstag
Benny aka Spee 
Daniel F.
Christopher 
Sannihh
Tammy
Fiddel "Frithjof" 
Patrick "BananaJoe" evtl.
Hills
Camper 122.periode 
A**x 
Nils
KoshHH
Alex "Nicolai G-boxx Kaputt" aus Lübeck 
Frank B.
Jay Norco 
Jusso
Thomas König
Bikepuschel 
Lord Shadow

Starter Sonnstag 
Hills
Trafko
Stylo
Sunchild


----------



## BikePuschel (5. Mai 2009)

jaaa ok ich steh immer zu verfühgung musst nur sagen ab wann du am samtag da bisrt oder auch schon vorher ich hab es ja nicht weit bis auf die strecke!!


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Mai 2009)

jo wird gemacht !


----------



## BikePuschel (5. Mai 2009)

alles klaaaa meld dich einfCH


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Mai 2009)

Ich würde so gerne dabei sein!! Ich mache ab jetzt nur noch im Winter Urlaub

@Danny, wäre ja Super, wenn Du schon Mittwoch da wärst!! Ich melde mich bei Dir vorher, dann können wir zusammen rocken und die Siegerlinie finden


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Mai 2009)

ich hab so das gefühl samstag wird sehr geil


----------



## BananaJoe (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nicht am Start...


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2009)

Tja Schade Patrick ! 
Aber es gibt ja noch 2 Läufe ! 

Heho Heho !!! NEU NEU NEU 

Der TableDouble ist jetzt ein wenig gewachsen seit dem Regen .
Jetzt ist er perfekt für die neue Kurve man kommt genau in die Landung .
Dank tatkräftiger Unterstützung von Kevin aka Bikepuschel und Marc "Keule" W. ist es uns heute nochmal gelungen den Sprung um 1. Meter zu verlängern .
Die beiden Testjumper waren mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht meiner Meinung nach sehr zufrieden . Die Anliegerkurve ist auch wieder ausgebessert worden , morgen noch einmal paar kleinigkeiten und dann am Freitag sollte es Perfekt sein zum Rennen.
Ach ja das Steinfeld ist fester Bestandteil des Rennens es wird dort keine Umfahrung geben !!! Bei dem Table haben wir einen Chickenway für die weniger begabten eingebaut . Ein bischen Talent sollte jeder haben um das hin zu bekommen . Würde euch Bitten es bis Freitag nicht zu befahren damit es sich nochmal alles setzen kann durch den Regen , sonst war die Arbeit für die Katz. Ab Freitag könnt ihr dann wieder Hackengas geben auf dem Trail .
Nach dem Rennen noch ein bischen Grillen unten auf dem Mototcrossplatz und ein Getränk zu sich nehmen dann ist alles Wohlschmeckend abgerundet.

Mfg. Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Mai 2009)

Die Vorfreude auf Samstag wächst immer weiter!

Wie ist das mit Grillen danach? Jeder bringt seine Wurst und sein Getränk selber mit und einer bringt nen Grill mit?


----------



## fiddel (6. Mai 2009)

...sa. wird geil wir wollen auch schon früh da sein!
wann gehts denn los? also startnummernvergabe?
grüße


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2009)

Naja mit einem Grill werden wir wohl nicht auskommen ! Also ich nehme einen mit und Marc.
Mit dem Rest weiss ich nicht wie wo was 
Aber irgendwie bekommen wir das hin oder wie . Sind ja schlieslich alles erfahren Pfadfinder oder ?
Ja also Fleisch sollte jeder selber mitbringen und was zu Trinken , würde auch noch einen Kasten Hopfenkaltschale Sponsorn.Um mal ein Danke an alle zu sagen die dann mitgeholfen haben Malente wieder fit zu machen .
Ausserdem ist es doch mal schön in einer riesigen gruppen zu sitzen sich ein bischen besser kennen zu lernen oder ? 

Bald ist Samstag Leute


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2009)

Ja so gegen 10 das Training und denke mal in dem dreh auch Startnummern vergabe ! Wer zu erst da ist bekommt die 1
Ach ja habe ich vergessen , ein bekannter DH Pro kommt auch zu besuch und zum Fahren.
Lasst euch überraschen .


----------



## BikePuschel (6. Mai 2009)

War lustig heute!!
na dann bin ich ja jetzt schon gespannt wer kommt!


----------



## MTB JUNK (6. Mai 2009)

Moin moin Biker , komme aus der Nähe von Kiel und würde mal ganz gerne zu der benannten Strecke in  Malente kommen habe diese noch nicht finden können , bisher nur die Kiesgrube in Malente hat vielleicht jemand einen genauen Anfahrtsweg für mich ? Wenn ja würde ich mir am Wochenende auch das geplante spektakel gerne mal anschauen ! Danke für jede weiterbringende Antwort ! Ps auch eine Adresse für`s Navi wäre hilfreich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2009)

Ja also ein paar seiten vorher stand schon mal alles drine ich werde mal sehen ob ich es finde ! mom

also...B76 von Plön Richtung Eutin...kurz vor Abfahrt Bosau links ab nach Malente...kurz vor Malente (Ort Kreuzfeld) direkt hinter einer Rechtskurve links in den Zielweg einfahren (Holmer Weg oder Am Holm oder so)...den Sandweg durchfahren und am Ende parken....geradeaus in den Wald und an der Kreuzung im Wald nach links gehen...nach 50 Meter auf der rechten Seite ist der Spot


Das sollte doch reichen oder ?
Kannst ja auch Franky76 anschreiben der kommt auch aus der Richtung will auch Samstag da hin, evtl. kann er dich mitnehmen/Abholen.


----------



## MTB JUNK (6. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Info !!! Wenn ich es schaffe (Arbeitstechnisch) werde ich mal vorbeischauen am wochenende !!!


----------



## Jay Norco (7. Mai 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja so gegen 10 das Training und denke mal in dem dreh auch Startnummern vergabe ! Wer zu erst da ist bekommt die 1
> Ach ja habe ich vergessen , ein bekannter DH Pro kommt auch zu besuch und zum Fahren.
> Lasst euch überraschen .



Wuah danny ich mag dich ganz ganz doll. bekomme ich die Nr. 8?!?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2009)

Was hats in Malente eigentlich für einen Boden? Brauche ich Trockenreifen, oder komme ich mit meiner Intermediatekombi für überall zurecht?


----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (7. Mai 2009)

ich muss gucken ob ich mitfahre.. da bin ich.. muss mir erstmal den streckenverlauf angucken und soo... bis denn


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2009)

@Lord Shadow:

Also am besten wären Slickreifen weil der Boden ma absolut geil ist .
Aber mit deiner Mischung gehts auch noch gerade so 
Kommt drauf an was für welche du fährst ? Also eine Harte Gummimischung ist schon ganz okay , aber nicht alzu grobe Stolle weil es doch ein wenig bremst . Der Boden ist an manchen Stellen sehr hart und an den neu gebauten sachen noch ein wenig weich . Wenn es aber am Freitag so heiss wird dan trocknet die Strecke schnell ab und es kann ab und an staubig bis rutschig werden da sind dann Slicks sehr von Vorteil.
Ich selbe fahre die Minion`s in einer VR 42ST Mischung und HR in 60a
Läuft ganz gut.

He Marzocchi ! was den los hast keine lust oder musst arbeiten ? 
Na los fahr mit !


----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (7. Mai 2009)

joar..  hatte grad nich viel zeit.. mutti wollte unbedingt essen gehn.... ich weis nich so genau... weil hinter der kante je dieser eine sprung is... bin den bisher noch nich gefahren.. und ich weis jetz so nich ausm kopf ob wenn man die kante fährt der srpung direkt aufm weg is oder ob der aufm weg is wenn man drumrum fährt... fahr selber nur nen dirt hardtail also fahre sowieso nur just4fun mit... heute hab ich neue laufräder bekommen.. VR passt nich muss ich einschicken usw. muss gucken ob ich das rad flot bekomme


----------



## schoko404 (7. Mai 2009)

...mitfahren!!! Ich fahr auch nur just4fun mit...dabei sein ist alles!!..hauptsache spaß!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2009)

Danke Dany. Wie siehts mit Durchschlagsgefahr aus? Hier hat jemand was von Steinfeld geschrieben.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Mai 2009)

Ihr macht euch zuviel Gedanken Seid ihr alle schon nervös? Fahrt einfach runter und habt Spass!! Es ist nix schlimmes in der Strecke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2009)

Danke. Ich habe halt leichte Tourenschlappen mit viel Grip aber wenig Durchschlagschutz drauf


----------



## Jay Norco (7. Mai 2009)

na meinen dh schlauch hats gemörsert aber ich bin auch so gut wie keine luftgefahren na keine sorge malte des wird scho alles passen mit deinem panzer


----------



## trafko (8. Mai 2009)

So jungs denn wünsch ich euch ale morgen derben spass und hals und bein bruch  wäre auch super gerne am start gewesen aber für mich heist es dieses we winterberg

Und an dieser stelle gratuliere ich noch dem gewinner!!

@danny: schreib mir mal per pn wer der pro dh fahrer is.... würd ich ja gerne wissen!!

so denn bis später peter


----------



## essential (8. Mai 2009)

ohne skinsuite geht auf dem wc track malente nichts.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2009)

morgen ab 10 Uhr?
Vielleicht komme ich auch.


----------



## Macross (8. Mai 2009)

geil jossi kommt im skinsiute, dann komm ich auf jeden fall zum zugucken nach!


----------



## essential (8. Mai 2009)

ich komme leider garnicht. hab mich am rücken verletzt. gehe gerade wie ein 90 jähriger mit ner vollen windel.....
hoffe, dass ich das schnell ausheile und beim nächsten mal dabei bin.


----------



## Jay Norco (8. Mai 2009)

ah **** gute besserung erinnerst du dich noch an mich?


----------



## fiddel (8. Mai 2009)

danni...das find ich nciht nett das du schon ankündigst das ich auch dabei sein werd...
...meine teile sind nochnich gekommen ich hoff das ichs heut noch iwie flott bekomme...also mein rad
...wie siehts aus ist die startnummer 31 noch zu haben?

und laber nich gegen pfadfinder bin seit 12 jahren einer

morgen gehts loooooous


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (8. Mai 2009)

joar gut.. schreib mich mal auf... 
ich heis übrigends Clemens


----------



## sramx9 (8. Mai 2009)

Da ich auch nicht ( zum gucken ) kommen kann ( hahnenklee ) wünsche ich auch schon mal allen viel Glück, Spaß und wenig aua.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## HiLLs (8. Mai 2009)

so! hab heute erfahren das ich morgen nun endgültig arbeiten muss :kotz: da momentan bei uns sehr viel zu tun gibt! aber ich hoffe das ich bei ein der anderen rennen bei sein kann!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2009)

Wie jetzt 12 Jahre Pfadfinder? Da verliere ich ja meinen Pro-Status...


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2009)

He Leute ! Ihr seid alle richtig aufgedreht oder ? 
Ist ja nicht so schlimm , habe heute nochmal die ganze Strecke umgekrempelt damit morgen auch keiner mehr weiss wo er am besten fahren kann ! Hihi

@Fiddel 

Ich habe doch gar nicht gelabert über Pfadfinder oder? und wennn tut mir das leid .


----------



## LOW-EndZ (8. Mai 2009)

hey leute, wo genau ist das morgen? strassenname, etc. kann ich da mit nem transporter gut hinkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2009)

schau mal paar einträge weiter vorher. da ist alles schon beschrieben.


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2009)

Das war das erste Rennen heute in Malente !
Hier sind schon mal die Teilnehmer , nachher kommt auch noch dir Zeitliste !

@ Christopher wünsche dir eine Gute Besserung !


----------



## Jay Norco (9. Mai 2009)

schönes foto klasse tag ich bin imemr wieder dabei!

nur das mitm christoph(??) suckt derbe 

danny gibs auch einzelfotos von den runs? wenn ja wo kann ich die später finden? in deinen alben?


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2009)

Ja Fotos gibt es werde noch einen Link hinzufügen ! Dauer aber noch einen Augenblick

Durch die Umwandlung von Excel in Word ist natürlich nicht mehr ganz so schön aber man kann es noch lesen ! 
Bei manchen Namen wusste ich nicht was es heissen sollte , also habe ich mal auf blauen Dunst was hingeschrieben .
Wenn von jemanden der Name nicht richtig ist sagt mir bescheid dann ändere ich das nochmal .


----------



## sannihh (9. Mai 2009)

nochmals vielen dank für's organisieren, hat viel Spass gebracht
Ps Startnr. 23: Susanne Rohleder


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2009)

Alles Klar wird sofort behoben ! 
Danke


----------



## kosh_hh (9. Mai 2009)

jau, hat Spaß gemacht heute 

nochmals Dank an die "Builder" der Strecke und Organisatoren des Rennens - besonders natürlich an Danny

das mit Christopher ist natürlich schei55e - kommt aber leider eben auch mal vor. An dieser Stelle schonmal gute Besserung.





mit einem von diesen Rücken kann man übrigens nahezu Berge versetzen


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2009)

Hier ist auch nochmal der beste Freund von Keule !


----------



## Franky 76 (9. Mai 2009)

Das war doch mal ein echt netter Nachmitttag, auch wenn ich nur so kurz da war. Super Danny, echt klasse.. 

Christopher, gute Besserung!! Saublöde gelaufen..  Aber ich will deinen Tipp, die Schuhe nicht zu kaufen, mal beherzigen..  

Samstag werde ich wohl nicht so lange können, sollen später noch weiter. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja dennoch ein wenig mehr Zeit als heute und kann mein Rad auch mal Probefahren bevor ich wieder mit losen Griffen die Bäume rasiere.. Hoffe er überlebt  Springt die Sau mir auch kurz vorm Ziel vor mein Rad..


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2009)

Blöde Bäume was machen die da auch im Wald ? Also ehrlich das geht so nicht 

Ja also morgen bin ich auch noch mal da wegen Flatterband einräumen und ein wenig fahren .

http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone

Da gibts die Bilder von heute ! noch nicht alle aber ein paar aber die wichtigsten sind dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOW-EndZ (9. Mai 2009)

ja, also muss auch sagen das es ein sehr gelungenes event war, leider mit frühem abbruch, an dieser stelle beste genesungswünsche an christopher.

würde beim nächsten mal versuchen ein paar streckenposten zu positionieren. wegen unfällen und behinderungen auf der fahrbahn(wanderer, pferde, etc.).

komm auf jedenfall nochmal, dann hoffentlich mit einem malente-tauglichen fahrrad ;-).

bis dahin...


----------



## fiddel (10. Mai 2009)

was ist nun mit christopher?????? 


so nächstes event von uns wir wohl die feierei in winterberg! bringt genug bier mit!....ich fahr ja nicht mit...

@ kevin: hast du shcon nachgemessen?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2009)

Hier sind nochmal die Platzierung nach Zeiten im 1.Lauf , haben ja den 2. nicht mit gewertet .


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

der jonas heisst richter


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Mai 2009)

Moin Jungs!

Das war gestern sehr, sehr nett! Hat echt mega Spaß gemacht! 

Wäre mein Bremshebel beim Sturz nicht gebrochen, dann hätte ich auch nicht so eine miese Zeit hingelegt.  Aber egal - nach 8 Jahren wieder von 0 auf 100 geht sicher nicht so einfach an einem einzigen Tag. 

Naja, das mit Christopher war echt nicht schön. Ich hoffe, er erholt sich 
gut.

Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## Deleted 72031 (10. Mai 2009)

hey leudde!!

erst einmal danke für die genesungswünsche und die profesionelle erste hilfe 
ick lieg immer noch im krankenhaus. wurde gestern direkt operiert. schön is was anderes sagt der doc... nun gut. wo gehobelt wird, falle späne. meine alte schraube im kanbein (alter bike unfall) musste raus - total verbogen. mein rücken ist in ordnung. gelernt hat er: safety first! also zukünftig wieder mit panzer.

hoffe ihr hattet noch nen tollen ausklang des tages!

zur info @all: matthias sievert hat mich heute besucht und berichtet: der förster ist sehr, sehr ärgerlich wegen dem rennen. anscheinend wusste er nix davon. die weitere nutzung des holms steht mehr als auf der kippe! bitte zukünftig alle bauarbeiten und geplanten rennen mit matze absprechen. matze versucht eine weitere pacht des geländes durchzukriegen. bis dahin heißt es: müll mitnehmen, keine großen bauaktionen! ich denke wir wollen alle weiterhin dort fahren! ist die genehmigung durch ist allet chico.
bis dahin attention please!!

vielen dank für die aufmerksamkeit


----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (10. Mai 2009)

moin leute

schön dasses dir mehr oder weniger gut geht  kommst bestiommt bald wieder raus...
aahhh der förster... hat er iirgendwas gesagt wieso? soweit ich weis haben wir nichts kaputt gemacht oder müll hinterlassen (bis auf die absperrbänder die danny heute noch einsammeln wollte...) okay.. die paar farnen die (wir) umgesetzt haben.. aber sonst!?
so wie ich das mitbekommen habe is der jetzige pächte auch nichmehr so an der ganzen sache interessiert.. übernimmt er die pacht jetz noch weiter oder muss das nen anderer machen?.. sonst können wir ja auch alle geld zusammen schmeißen denn ich denke mal es ist im interesse aller das die strecke erhalten bleibt...

tschöö


----------



## fiddel (10. Mai 2009)

christopher biste winterbegr trotzdem dabei oder nicht...son müll...da hste erstma wieder pause...wo liegst du?...und bis wann? gute besserung von meiner seite!

mit dem holm oha...wieso isn der sauer wa doch eig wie nen normaler tag da nur halt mit fladderband und zeitmessung... naja matze wa gestern auchnoch da und hat meiner meinung nach auch nich glücklich ausgesehen...wenn er die pacht nicht übernehmen sollte...bin ich auch dafür das jeder ne mark von seinem monatsgehalt abzapft und wir dort weiter fahren können...
dann lassen wir nächstes mal die schafel zuhaus


----------



## fiddel (10. Mai 2009)

ach gibs noch mehr bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (10. Mai 2009)

hi, leider konnt ich nich kommen da ich erst abends wieder zu hause war. ich hoffe ihr hattet alle viel spaß bis auf einen...dir gute besserung ich hoffe wir sehen uns zum tanken beim dirtmasters!^^

was matze angeht wollte er die pacht schon noch übernehmen soweit ich weiss und ich denke auch nicht das er bei dieser sache das problem ist. man sollte wirklich versuchen das gemeinsam zubetreiben und nich durch irgendwelche alte kamellen diesen spot riskieren.
ich mein das der förster informiert sein will liegt auf der hand, denn wir kreutzen da unten mit 40kmh den kurweg von bad malente! ;D
und bei einem rennen wo der kurweg gesperrt wird und sich vllt leute beschweren oder was weiss ich, hört der gute mann das sicher lieber vorher von uns.^^

also alle ball flach halten und entspannt gemeinsam eine lösung finden 

Gruß Schoko/ Christian


----------



## xizang74 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

nach wie vor ist es mir ein Anliegen, die Strecke weiterhin zu betreiben. Ich hatte die letzten 2 Jahre durch Geburt meines Sohnes und viel Arbeit in der Firma nicht die notwendige Zeit um immer nach dem Rechten zu schauen. Nichts desto trotz war ich doch immer zwischendurch an der Strecke um zu schauen, das nichts aus dem Ruder läuft.
Wie schon vor kurzem einigen von Euch erzählt, ist der Gestattungsvertrag der letzten 8 Jahre 2008 ausgelaufen und ich bemühe mich seit einiger Zeit um einen neuen. Daher ist zur Zeit Fingerspitzengefühl und Sensibilität gefragt. 
Das Rennen gestern war für diese Bemühungen ein Hammerschlag auf den Kopf. Der Förster, mit dem ich zwischenzeitlich geredet habe, hat mir gesagt, dass es weder eine Genehmigung, noch eine Anmeldung gegeben hat. Er ist nicht sehr erbaut davon. Ich habe die letzten Jahre trotz der Gestattung jedes auch noch so kleine Event immer anmelden und abstimmen müssen. Ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn Daniel zu mir gekommen wäre und mit mir die Sache abgesprochen hätte. Dann hätten wir sicherlich
eine Lösung für dieses Wochenende gefunden. Jetzt gilt es, den Mist wieder auszubaden und ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu Lasten der Strecke geht. Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die in dieser Sache ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben und die keine Befürworter des Ganzen sind. 
Ich hoffe in naher Zukunft eine Lösung parat zu haben. Ich werde das dann hier posten und per Emailverteiler kundtun. 
Ich versuche die Strecke auf die nächsten 10 Jahre wieder zu "pachten". Ebenfalls übernehme ich die Kosten dafür. Die belaufen sich auf ca 1000 Euro, die im vorraus zu zahlen sind. 
Daher bitte ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt um maximale Sensibilität. Ich bin nach wie vor unter 04523-880297 und 0163-2547519 zu erreichen. Oder [email protected] 

Gruss Matthias

PS:Es ist für dieses Jahr noch mindestens ein Rennen nach alter Manier in Planung.


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Mai 2009)

Klingt nicht wirklich gut, was den Förster betrifft.  Ich hoffe, dass das noch gut endet. Bei uns im Norden gibt es ja ohnehin fast keine Strecken mehr, wo man sich austoben kann. 

Man darf außerdem nicht vergessen, dass Behörden, Förster etc. urkonservativ sind, was das betrifft. 

Allerdings verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht, wo das Problem liegt? Gut, die Absperrbänder waren noch da, aber weder Müll oder sonst noch etwas?! 

Verstehe das echt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 72031 (10. Mai 2009)

ich nochmal. es geht hier nicht um persönliche anschuldigungen etc. 
wenn betrifft es uns alle  wichtig ist es, gemeinsam eine lösung zu finden. und da wir alle erwachsen und verantwortungbewußt sind, wird es auch gelingen.
bis dahin sind wir einfach nur noch vorsichtiger und noch rücksichtsvoller als eh schon.
also nicht zu sehr den kopf zerbrechen und ride on! 
ich mach, was das fahren angeht, erstmal pause  verdammte kacke. grins.


----------



## Deleted 72031 (10. Mai 2009)

@fiddel: winterberg bin ich leider raus. werde wahrscheinlich auch nicht zum gucken kommen... mal sehen


----------



## schoko404 (10. Mai 2009)

@Christopher...dir auch nochmal gute Besserung von meiner Seite!
War ansonsten ein wirklich schöner Tag gestern. Hoffe wir halten jetzt alle den Ball mal schön flach und starten hier keine unüberlegten Einzelaktionen. Was die Zukunft der Strecke angeht sollten wir uns hier im Forum vielleicht gemeinsam drum bemühen eine Lösung zu finden...
Also erstmal..ride on (mit safety!!!!!)
Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (10. Mai 2009)

erstma in erster linie sach ich mal n dickes danke an matze wegen der kohle!!!
ich hoff das man einen lösungsweg findet!...

schade christopher...naja sachma soll ich dein v10 warmhalten?


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Mai 2009)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit Fahren in Malente? Sollen wir das vorerst sein lassen oder nicht? Ich wollte übernächstes Wochenende mal hinfahren.


----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (10. Mai 2009)

ich denke mal wir können wie sonst auch ganz  normal befahren, nur bauaktionen und rennen sollten wir vorerst sein lassen. und alles was mit notärzten und krankenwägen zutun hat sollte man auch unterlassen


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Mai 2009)

_MARZOCCHIE_ schrieb:


> ich denke mal wir können wie sonst auch ganz  normal befahren, nur bauaktionen und rennen sollten wir vorerst sein lassen. und alles was mit notärzten und krankenwägen zutun hat sollte man auch unterlassen



Naja, das klingt jetzt nicht so wirklich verbindlich...  

Was sagen den Matze und Christopher dazu?


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2009)

Ahhhh !

Wie ich sehe habt ihr ja schon den Sündenbock für alles gefunden !
Es ist ja immer einfach so was zu tun. 
Wenn ihr oder Matze was gegen das Treffen (Rennen) gahabt habt warum kommen erst jetzt die Bedenken und warum hast du Matze nicht vorher schon gesagt wartet mal ab Jungs ich muss da erst mal mit dem Förster reden ? Kommt irgendwie alles ein bischen spät eure Einsicht oder ? 
Aber kein ding wenn ihr einen Schuldigen sucht nehmt halt mich dazu .
Ich werde es auch in Zukunft unterlassen mich dort zu betätigen oder sonstigen zu tun . Wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt .Man kann es ja nie allen gerecht machen warum sollte es hier mal klappen !

Also Leute Keep on riding aber ohne mich .


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Mai 2009)

Es hat dir hier niemand die Schuld gegeben, sondern alle haben davon gesprochen sich gemeinsam für den Erhalt der Strecke einsetzen zu wollen und es wurde darum gebeten Veranstaltungen in Zukunft besser abzusprechen, also mach mal halblang! Dein Engagement fürs Rennen war super und du scheinst der Strecke ja auch sonst gut zu tun!
Zu Samstag: War ein tolles Event, nette Leute, 1a Strecke und gute Organisation! Das mit Christopher war natürlich Mist (wünsche gute Besserung) und etwas schade. Ich hoffe die Strecke bleibt bestehen und ich hoffe auch, dass der zweite geplante Rennlauf im August stattfindet!


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute, was ist denn hier los 

das Engagement von Danny und den anderen, die an der Strecke geschaufelt haben, hat dem "Downhill Diecksee" doch richtig gut getan. Das Rennen war eine gelungene Veranstaltung, die allen Spaß gemacht hat.

Das Matze Sievert als Pächter der Strecke persönlich informiert werden möchte, finde ich nachvollziehbar. Das ist halt blöd gelaufen. Aber Fehler passieren nun mal und sollten auch keinen Weltuntergang darstellen.

Also Leute macht ne Manöverkritik und -vor allem- redet miteinander und zickt euch hier nicht an (ist ja schlimmer als Berverly Hills 90210  ). Die DH Community ist viel zu klein um auch noch ein gegeneinander auszuhalten.

@DH-Shredder
mir fällt kein Grund ein, wieso man derzeit nicht auf der Strecke fahren sollte. Nimmt man Rücksicht auf Wanderer und Normalo-Radfahrer (besonders auf dem Kurweg) sollte das Konfliktpotential relativ gering sein.

Also Leute keep on riding (auch mit Danny)

P.S.: Nein, ich bin KEIN Sozialpädagoge


----------



## DH-Shredder (11. Mai 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ahhhh !
> 
> Wie ich sehe habt ihr ja schon den Sündenbock für alles gefunden !
> Es ist ja immer einfach so was zu tun.
> ...



Hä?! 

Habe ich hier etwas überlesen? Hier hat doch niemand irgendjemandem "die Schuld" gegeben.  Verstehe das jetzt nicht so wirklich. Stehe gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. Ich glaube, da ist etwas an mir vorbeigegangen. 

@kosh_hh

Danke für den Hinweis. Werde es beherzigen. Ich wollte nur nachfragen, damit es nachher nicht noch mehr Stress gibt mit dem Förster nach diesem Samstag.


----------



## Macross (11. Mai 2009)

seh ich übrigends genauso wie die beiden vor mir! 

@ Danny: 
es hat ja eher was damit zu tun das wir jetzt gelernt haben, dass man sowas anmelden muß!  und ich denke mal da hat keine so richtig dran gedacht im renneifer 
also fühl dich bitte nicht persönlich angegeriffen! denn das hat niemand im sinn.
ride on...


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> Berverly Hills 90210



 diese stuss-serie von früher... herrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (11. Mai 2009)

danni alter junge jetzt bleib ma cool bitte...samstag wa geil und ich beräu die ganze aktion nich...nächstes ma schnacken wirs einfach ab und gut is...und wir beide müssen weiterbaun (wenn alles abgeklärt is), wer soll denn sonst noch solche ideen haben wie z.B. STEIN!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute, ich melde mich auch mal aus dem Urlaub und gebe meinen Senf dazu Finde ich geil, dass ihr ne menge Spass hattet, ich waere gerne dabei gewesen Danni, weiter so, es hat sich die letzten Wochen so viel bewegt durch Dich Das hat den Sport in Malente nur nach vorne gebracht!! Naechstes mal machen wir alles 100 prozentig und alles ist gut!! Gar nix los!!!

Christopher, weiss zwar nicht genau was passiert ist, aber wuensche Dir gute Besserung, es scheint ja nicht ohne gewesen zu sein!

Bis bald , Gruss marc


----------



## schoko404 (11. Mai 2009)

Danny...was'n los? Dich hat hier wirklich niemand angegriffen oder dich als Sündenbock dargestellt. Bisher lese ich hier nur positive Eindrücke vom Rennen und so soll und wird das auch bleiben...
Du hast alles für uns organisiert, die Strecke wieder in Schuss gebracht, Startnummern gedruckt, Lichtschranke besorgt, die Zeiten gemessen, Fotos geschossen und Urkunden erstellt und konntest als Dank nichtmal selber mitfahren!!
UND DAS ALLES FÜR LAU!!!!!
DAFÜR NOCHMAL VIELEN DANK!
...und jetzt willst du in Sack hau'n ??? Kommt nicht in Frage Junge...

Also mach dir erstmal 'ne Hopfenschorle klar und dann wird hier vernünftig weiterdiskutiert. Wie Christopher schon gesagt hat sind wir doch alle erwachsen und verantwortungsvoll genug um das Ding aus der Welt zu schaffen...

Hauke


----------



## kosh_hh (11. Mai 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Danny...was'n los? Dich hat hier wirklich niemand angegriffen oder dich als Sündenbock dargestellt. Bisher lese ich hier nur positive Eindrücke vom Rennen und so soll und wird das auch bleiben...
> Du hast alles für uns organisiert, die Strecke wieder in Schuss gebracht, Startnummern gedruckt, Lichtschranke besorgt, die Zeiten gemessen, Fotos geschossen und Urkunden erstellt und konntest als Dank nichtmal selber mitfahren!!
> UND DAS ALLES FÜR LAU!!!!!
> DAFÜR NOCHMAL VIELEN DANK!
> ...



Word


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2009)

sauber hauke,genau so wollen wir das hören/lesen,so ist richtig!!!   
es war doch echt nen gelungendes we und werden auch,hoffe ich,gemeinsam das wieder in griff bekommen.
also danny,ride on!!! 

gruss dirk


----------



## Jay Norco (11. Mai 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Danny...was'n los? Dich hat hier wirklich niemand angegriffen oder dich als Sündenbock dargestellt. Bisher lese ich hier nur positive Eindrücke vom Rennen und so soll und wird das auch bleiben...
> Du hast alles für uns organisiert, die Strecke wieder in Schuss gebracht, Startnummern gedruckt, Lichtschranke besorgt, die Zeiten gemessen, Fotos geschossen und Urkunden erstellt und konntest als Dank nichtmal selber mitfahren!!
> UND DAS ALLES FÜR LAU!!!!!
> DAFÜR NOCHMAL VIELEN DANK!
> ...



WORD

wenn einer ******* gemacht hat dann wir alle. sind ja schließlich alle gefahren!
Also dann rauf aufs ross und weiter gehts wir regeln das schon bin jederzeit bereit zuhelfen hier aus der ciddy


----------



## sannihh (11. Mai 2009)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen, wär echt schade wenn du jetzt aussteigst Danny!!!!


----------



## xizang74 (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe Donnerstag einen Termin mit dem Förster. Ich werde berichten. 
Wenn bis dahin noch jemand an der Strecke vorbeischaut und Müll oder
andere genehmigungsinkompatible Sachen sieht, bitte mitnehmen. 

Gruss matthias


----------



## Puky Racer (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe es auch endlich mal geschaft mein Profil zu aktivieren.
@Mathias: bin gespannt was Du nach Deinem Gespräch zu berichten hast.
@Danny: unsere Motorradtour am Sonntag war leider auch schon die letzte Tour. Die Motorradleihgabe wird morgen wieder abgeholt (und das nach nur 1 1/2 Jahren. Komisch,oder?). Hat aber nach dem Chaos-Samstag und meiner neuen Aufgabe als Mühle's persönlicher Krankenschwester echt Spaß gemacht 

Grüße an alle

Daniel (der Zweite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xizang74 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hatte heute den Termin beim Förster. Ich habe einen neuen Vertrag. Allerdings als Fazit des letzten Wochenendes nur ein Vertrag für 2009 in dem wir beweisen müssen, dass in Zukunft alles besser läuft. KFZ sind im Wald verboten und der beginnt hinter der Schranke. Ich habe für administrative Funktionen mit meinem KFZ eine Sondergenehmigung. Wir müssen einen Outdoor-Mülleimer in Nähe der Strecke aufbauen und "warten". Die Schranke vor dem Wald wird erneuert und mit einem Schloss versehen, da sich doch ein paar andere Waldteilnehmer über die Autos im Wald beschwert haben. Alle Veranstaltungen auch noch so kleiner Natur sind extra genehmigungspflichtig. Vor der Schranke sind ja im Laufe der Zeit ein paar Parkplätze angelegt worden, die benutzt werden können. Wenn auf dem Motocrossgelände geparkt wird, dann bitte nur zu den ausgeschriebenen Trainingszeiten  vom hiesigen MX Verein. Der Platzwart hatte mich diesbezüglich noch mal letztes Wochenende angesprochen, dass er wohl schon paar mal warten musste, bis die DH´ler aus dem Wald zurückwaren. Maximal am Samstag bis 18°° dort parken. 
Bitte in Zukunft alle Aktionen mit mir abstimmen. Ich habe für den Vertrag unterschrieben und muss für Eventualitäten geradestehen. Meine Kontaktdaten: [email protected]   oder per Telefon: 04523-880297
Als nächstes werde ich diesen "Outdoormülleimer" besorgen. Wenn da jemand Beziehungen hat, bin ich für Vorschläge dankbar. 


Matthias


PS: Normalerweise wäre für letztes Wochenende eine Anzeige fällig gewesen. Das konnte ich abbiegen. Ebenso die Nutzungsgebühr für ein Sportevent. Die liegt zwischen 50 und 200 Euro bei freiem Ermessen.


----------



## HiLLs (14. Mai 2009)

finde es schön das du dich dafür so stark einsetzt! und vor allem das es wieder mal ein jahr weiter geht,und das mit dem zusammenreißen wird jawohl nicht das problem sein! Was ist mit dem Outdoormülleimer gemeint?? sind das die aus holz oder sind es spezielle zb mit deckel! hab nen kollegen bei der hamburger stadtreinigung vieleicht könnte ich da was erreichen!.


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. Mai 2009)

Das ist einfach nur  Danke!


----------



## schoko404 (14. Mai 2009)

...vielen, vielen Dank Matze!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2009)

Das klingt doch Super!!! Einen grosses  Dankeschoen!!


----------



## Franky 76 (15. Mai 2009)

Na das sind doch mal super Neuigkeiten!

Für den Mülleimer hätte ich hier noch ne Rolle mit großen stabilen Müllsäcken liegen.. so ca. 100 Stück.

Bin aber recht selten in Malente, könnte diese aber mal jemanden mitbringen, wenn der Bedarf besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich bedanke mich mal als neuling auch bei allen die den tollen spot in malente ermöglichen und wollt mal sagen das ich jederzeit zu helfen bereit bin wenn ich rauskommen kann!!!! wirklich klasse was ihr da draußen macht jungs

achja und ist zufällig jmd sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## burn (16. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich bin zwar bis jetzt nur einmal in Malente gewesen, finde es aber trotzdem klasse was ihr und speziell Matthias fuer einen Einsatz zeigt. Macht unbedingt weiter so, ich werde dieses Jahr sicherlich auch nochmal vorbeischauen wenn ich mal bei meiner Mum in Eutin bin.

@Outdoormuelleimer, ein einfaches Holzgestell mit Muellsack sollte da doch reichen. Am besten 1x oben 1x unten


----------



## Jay Norco (16. Mai 2009)

hmm irgendwie ist google mein feind und ich rall nicht wie ich mit der bahn nach malente kommen soll. kann mir da evtl jmd helfen? wenn ich aus hamburg von HBF fahren will wie muss da fahren? thanks im vorraus leute


----------



## burn (16. Mai 2009)

Hamburg -  Luebeck - Malente - Kiel

soweit ich weiss faehrt alle 2h ein Zug von HH nach Malente ohne Umstieg in HL



http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/dn?ld=212.8&seqnr=1&ident=7f.0112018.1242476270&rt=1&OK#focus


----------



## Jay Norco (16. Mai 2009)

Hm wüsstest du auch welcher zug? und HL soll HamburgLübeck heißen oder was?


----------



## burn (16. Mai 2009)

HL --> Hansestadt Luebeck 

ne weiss ich leider nicht...


----------



## Jay Norco (16. Mai 2009)

Ah okay danke. ich denke mal das es irgendein regionalzug sein müsste. r10 könnte ganz gut hinkommen laut bahn plan.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2009)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> HL soll HamburgLübeck heißen oder was?



 









wenn ihr hier alle cool seid, dann gebt dem matthias mal einen kleinen obulus wenn ihr biken seid. der steht für alles was dort läuft gerade. tolle sache von ihm! also haut jede rmal ne 5 euro inne kaffeekasse bei ihm.


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> *wenn ihr hier alle cool seid*, dann gebt dem matthias mal einen kleinen obulus wenn ihr biken seid.



Was soll das denn?


----------



## sramx9 (20. Mai 2009)

Wat is denn hier los ?????  Lebt noch einer ?????

Gruß
und schönen VT
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (21. Mai 2009)

noch sind ein paar hier, bin nun doch nicht in genua hab aber am fr weiterhin frei.. wollte mal wieder nach malente..


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Mai 2009)

Servus ich denke ich werde mal am Sonntag wieder in malente vorbeischauen


----------



## essential (21. Mai 2009)

ich würde samstag oder sonntag vorbei schauen, je anch wetter. soll ja samtag besseres wetter sein als sonntag.


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Mai 2009)

malente macht auch im schlamm spaß


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. Mai 2009)

Na, am Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich auch hin...


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Mai 2009)

Yeah vllt sieht man sich ja. Kanns sein das du letzten sonntag auch da warst?


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. Mai 2009)

Ne, letzten Sonntag nicht. Ich war beim Rennen dabei.


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Mai 2009)

Hm welche farbe hat dein biggi? ich der mitm grauen stab. rot schwarz gelbe troy lee hose


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. Mai 2009)

Du liegst voll daneben... 

Ich habe das Specialized Team FSR mit der Marzocchi Monster T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (21. Mai 2009)

Ah der mann ohne vorderrad bremse eh?


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. Mai 2009)

Genau! 

Habe mir aber in der Zwischenzeit Avid Codes bestellt. Zwar noch nicht da, aber morgen oder spätestens Samstag müssten die da sein. 

Dann bin ich nicht mehr der Mann "ohne Bremse"...


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. Mai 2009)

Mal anders gefragt: Wer wäre denn alles am Sonntag in Malente?


----------



## schoko404 (21. Mai 2009)

bin sonntag dabei


----------



## trafko (21. Mai 2009)

hier wollte mal fragen ob mir einer hier weiterhelfen kann ... will mir n downhiller zulegen weiß aber nich genau was für einen. Er sollte ab 2008 sein und nicht all zu schwer preis bis max 3400... was könntet ihr mir empfeheln oder hat vielleicht einer ein gutes angebot für mich. Hatte schon an das morewood izumi 09 gedacht würde ich fü 2700 bekommen!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Mai 2009)

@trafko Dir eine Empfehlung für ein DH Bike zu geben würde eine vielseitige Diskussion eröffnen

Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden(Optik, Federungsverhalten, wendig agil oder doch ein Bügeleisen).
Überlege Dir Deine Vorlieben und Dein Fahrstil und Stimme es mit den Bikes ab. Es gibt viele schöne und gute Bikes

Gruss MArc

Aber um noch ein Paar zu nennen

Sunn Radical
Giant 
V10
M6
Demo
Last
Izumi auch

Zumindest bekommst Du fast alles, wenn Du auch mit nem gebrauchten klar kommst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (21. Mai 2009)

ich bin sonntag uch dabei! und bin da auch marcs meinung trafko. ich z.B. mag bügeleisen eher weniger.


----------



## essential (22. Mai 2009)

Ich würde auch morgen fahren oder kommen allle sonntag ? wie ist das wetter bei euch "oben" ?

für 3400 euro kannst du dir quasi alles kaufen 
wenn du mit einem gebrauchten auch leben kannst bekommste du für 2000 euro eine absolutes spitzenbike.


----------



## DH-Shredder (22. Mai 2009)

essential schrieb:


> Ich würde auch morgen fahren oder kommen allle sonntag ? wie ist das wetter bei euch "oben" ?



Komm´ mal am Sonntag vorbei...  Wetter ist so la la. Am Sonntag soll es aber deutlich besser sein (Sonne und kein Regen).


----------



## Jay Norco (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich frag hier mal schnelle an kommt jmd aus Hamburg nach malle am sonntag? oder jmd übern HBF? vllt könnte man sich dort ja treffen sind allerwahrscheinlichkeit 2 leute. evtl 3.


----------



## D!rt (23. Mai 2009)

Ist den morgen (samstag) auch jemand in malente?? und wenn ja ab wieviel uhr??
oder kommt ihr nur am sonntag??

Ich wollte morgen so gegen 12 uhr dort sein.


----------



## DH-Shredder (23. Mai 2009)

Wer wird denn morgen alles voraussichtlich da sein?


----------



## DH-Shredder (24. Mai 2009)

Bei mir hat sich das für heute leider erledigt. Die Avid Code ist zwar da, aber den bestellten Adapter haben sie nicht mitgeliefert...  ...und nur mit einer Bremse fahre ich nicht. Ist einfach zu gefährlich...


----------



## BananaJoe (25. Mai 2009)

Habe den Thread mirverfolgt. Schön, dass es weiter geht. Ich schaue auch mal wieder vorbei. Momentan habe ich leider sehr viel um die Ohren...


----------



## fiddel (25. Mai 2009)

gestern aus winterberg wiedergekommen...war nen suuuuper we mit den jungs, hat jede menge spaß gemacht bis auf die araba mucke morgens um 7 aus einem weißen t4...und einem jungen der fleißig mitgesungen hat
...so grüße erstmal

ach rittershausen ..meine anmeldung st draußen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch nen Startplatz in Rittershausen

Und nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an Kevin, der 20ter geworden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (25. Mai 2009)

Rittershausen ???
In meiner hessischen Heimat ??? Seufz - da war ich mal im Dart-Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
der Hesse


----------



## Camper122222 (26. Mai 2009)

hey fiddel und lis da we war echt geil und die musik morgens sowieso, mussten euch halt mal  wecken ... 
hoffe ihr seit ritterhausen aufjedenfall dabei hab mich auch shchon angemeldet...
mfg tobi


----------



## fiddel (28. Mai 2009)

schier tobi...wa geil mit der mugge morgens hatte n bisschen n hals aber passte in den traum
jo bin dabei


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Mai 2009)

servus jungens i wollt mal fragen ob montag jemand von euch am spot unterwegs ist?


----------



## Franky 76 (5. Juni 2009)

Wollte eigentlich am Sonntag hin, hoffe ich schaffe das mal wieder ;-)


----------



## Deleted 72031 (5. Juni 2009)

hey leudde!! wenn ihr in malente seid - wunderts euch net. das steinfeld sieht ein wenig anders aus. mir war langweilig...
also erstmal strecke ablaufen!!!


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Juni 2009)

i kann erstmal sowie so net. neue felgen werden grad eingespeicht des könnt a bissl dauern. ah bist du wieder ganz christoph? schön das es dir wieder gut geht


----------



## stylo (5. Juni 2009)

topher78 schrieb:


> hey leudde!! wenn ihr in malente seid - wunderts euch net. das steinfeld sieht ein wenig anders aus. mir war langweilig...
> also erstmal strecke ablaufen!!!



wie wat wo wer,ist der checker echt wieder heile???war das ne wunderschnellheilungsmethode????


----------



## Franky 76 (5. Juni 2009)

topher78 schrieb:


> hey leudde!! wenn ihr in malente seid - wunderts euch net. das steinfeld sieht ein wenig anders aus. mir war langweilig...
> also erstmal strecke ablaufen!!!



Na ich bin mal gespannt.. was macht deine Hand? Schon wieder munter? Das ging ja fix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Juni 2009)

Ich wollt morgen mal vorbei kommen, hoffe man trifft ein paar Leute
Ist dieses Jahr noch was drin Christopher?

Bis dann,

Gruss Marc


----------



## Deleted 72031 (6. Juni 2009)

hey ho!! neeee, die hand is noch in gips und bleibt es wohl noch ne ganze weile... ätzend.
aber ich bin letztens als zuschauer mit nach malente. da hab ich mal einhändig, ja einhändig , gebastelt. na gut - ein wenig hilfe hatte ich... hehe. danke an puki alias daniel und christian. aber ich hab soooooo bock zu biken. ******* verdammte


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Juni 2009)

War heute mal wieder da! Das Steinfeld ist gut geworden,... mit einer Hand
Es war nicht zu warm, der Boden war Ideal Grip wie auf Schienen!
Der Double ist cool, das passt sehr gut jetzt. Aber man muss sich echt mühe geben und zügig, flüssig durchkommen, um alles sauber zu nehmen.Naja, hoffe man sieht sich bald

Gruss MArc


----------



## sramx9 (6. Juni 2009)

hmm - ich muss noch warten bis Schulter und Rippen wieder vollständig ok sind, und ich meine Achse bekommen habe ( Schnellspanner der Maxle-Achse verloren -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Jay Norco (7. Juni 2009)

hm..und ich dümpel rum und warte auf meinen neue lrs. und jaa der große double ist sehr geil...letztens schon rüber gescrubt


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2009)

Ist der neu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (7. Juni 2009)

ja nee ich denke nicht oder hat der sich nach dem letzten rennen irgendwie geändert???
also der umbau vor dem rennen war einfach nur ne verlängerung des doubles,weil die meisten immer über die landung gesegelt sind


----------



## harke (7. Juni 2009)

Da steht die polente!


----------



## Jay Norco (7. Juni 2009)

was?! wieso weshalb warum?!?!?!


----------



## stylo (7. Juni 2009)

was soll mit der polente sein????


----------



## Jay Norco (10. Juni 2009)

ist der thread jetzt tot? hm ist jemand sonntag da? ich würde mal wieder vorbei schauen wenn mein neuer LRS endlich fertig ist -.-'


----------



## Timmö__ (13. Juni 2009)

Moin moin,
wann geht denn mal wieder was in Malente?
Wie ich sehe gibt es sogar ein paar Kieler - und Jörg (NMS ) die gern mal Malente rocken.

Vllt könnte man nen Gruppenticket ziehen und hinfahren?

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## sramx9 (13. Juni 2009)

moin tim,

bei mir wird es noch bißchen dauern. hatte im harz ne unangenehme begegnung mit einem baum ( nix schlimmes - nur schmerzhaft ). aber male wird diesen sommer noch paar mal besucht - kein thema.
gruß
jörg


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Juni 2009)

Momentan bin ich leider auch OUT OF ORDER!! Hoffe es dauert nicht so lange bei mir. Brauche training, training, training

Bis bald , gruss Marc


----------



## Stolem (13. Juni 2009)

hoi, ich werd versuche unter der Woche mal vorbei zu fahren. und dann evtl auch nächste Woche Samsta oder Sonntag!

wer ist innerhalb der Woche dort??

cheers


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. Juni 2009)

Über die Woche ist bei mir zum Beispiel nicht so pralle. Habe nur einen Tag in der Woche Zeit, wo ich mal nach Male fahren könnte. 

Nächsten Sonntag habe ich schon fest eingeplant. Wäre so gegen 11.00h da...

Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (13. Juni 2009)

joa schad i kann net der lrs ist leider noch nicht fertig. viel spaß sascha

cheers Jonty


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. Juni 2009)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> joa schad i kann net der lrs ist leider noch nicht fertig. viel spaß sascha
> 
> cheers Jonty



Dann schnapp´ Dir doch ein anderes Bike...


----------



## Stolem (13. Juni 2009)

naja. der lrs hat ja noch ne woche zeit 

Würd mich freun paar leute dort zu treffen. Ich bin wohl aber eher gegen 14.00 uhr oder so da. Am Abend vorher sind LOO & PLACIDO im Parkhaus in Lübeck. das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen!


----------



## Jay Norco (13. Juni 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Dann schnapp´ Dir doch ein anderes Bike...



hätt i ein 2tes würde ich des ja glatt machen. und nur zum knipsen vorbeizukommen ist der weg ein wenig zu weit(und zu teuer )


----------



## Standrohr (14. Juni 2009)

werde demnächst auch mal wieder vorbeischauen... sobald mein neues radel fertig ist.

also wenn jemand einen typen sieht, der im wahnsinns speed mit einem ReignX über den track bügelt ,
einfach mal anschnacken

ein blau/schwarzes Glory sollte auch immer in meiner reichweite sein

naja das Morewood vom stolem sollte ich aber auch erkennen


----------



## Stolem (15. Juni 2009)

ich halte ausschau 

hach, wie ich mich freu


----------



## Jay Norco (15. Juni 2009)

ach verdammte kacke ich will meine laufräder wieder haben!


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juni 2009)

immer noch nichts geworden? tststs fährste nu tubeless oder nutzte die schläuche? ich könnte die auch wieder gebrauchen.


----------



## Jay Norco (15. Juni 2009)

schläuce bleiben vorerst drinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir werden Ende Juli/Anfang August zwei Wochen Urlaub an der Ostsee (Eckernförder Gegend) machen. Zwei Wochen ohne MTB ist schon hart  Gibts im Umkreis von 50 bis 70km etwas, wofür es sich lohnt sein XC-Bike mitzunehmen oder ist das eher utopisch? Wäre auch interessiert mich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen, falls das möglich ist. Wenn das für euren Thread offtopic sein sollte, dann sorry und gebt mir bitte nen Tipp, wohin ich das am besten reinsetze. Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Ruhrgebiet und tummel mich sonst in der Haard zwischen Münsterland und Ruhrpott.

Danke und Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Jay Norco (16. Juni 2009)

hm fürs xc bike eignen sich harburger berge und ansonsten auch die schlweswigholsteiner schweiz wenn man möchte. bin da nicht gaanz so bewandert da ich eher in fallinie unterwegs bin aber es gibt für xc viele möglichkeiten hier im norden.

ist diesen sonntag jmd in malley unterwegs? bekomme mein neuen lrs diese woche endlich wieder


----------



## Camper122222 (16. Juni 2009)

heY leuds, 
ist eigntlich jemand von eucch nächste woche auch in rittershausen ? 
mfg Tobii


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. Juni 2009)

Na logen.

Ich bin mit dem Friedel auf jeden Fall da


----------



## Stolem (17. Juni 2009)

Hallooo... so .. ich hab grad spontan und in betrunkenem zustand entschieden das ich morgen um 11 uhr in HL losfahren werde.. bin dann also so gegen 12.00 uhr an der streke... wenn noch jemand da is freu ich mich natürlich, wenn nich, dann eben nich!!

lg cheers etc hadde tschuss usw. usf. hdf hdgdl laal blaa blupp


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Juni 2009)

Ich überlege auch Sonntag nach Malente zu fahren. Wie kommt man denn vom Malente Bahnhof am besten zur Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (17. Juni 2009)

so.. war grad an der strecke... außer nem platten zwischen durch war alles sahnig  endlich mal wieder radln!

cheerio


----------



## schoko404 (17. Juni 2009)

@Timmö:
...vom Bahnhof zur Strecke:
Gehst einfach vom Bahnhof zum See runter und radelst links herum am See entlang (Richtung "Intermar-Hotel")...den Weg immer weiter fahren (am See) bis du im Wald auf der linken Seite die Strecke siehst! Die Strecke kreuzt dort den Wanderweg. Müssten vom Bahnhof etwa 2,5-3km sein...


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, sollte ich finden.
Noch eine letzte Frage, was kostet nen Ticket von Kiel nach Malente?


----------



## Camper122222 (17. Juni 2009)

@nils.lohbarbek

hier wie  war das jetzt eigntlich mit zelt und so und wann fahrt ihr hin ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. Juni 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Alles klar, sollte ich finden.
> Noch eine letzte Frage, was kostet nen Ticket von Kiel nach Malente?



Timmö, lass mal zusammen hinfahren. Mein Wagen ist im Moment nicht startklar und ich würde dann nämlich auch mit dem Zug hinfahren!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Juni 2009)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> @nils.lohbarbek
> 
> hier wie  war das jetzt eigntlich mit zelt und so und wann fahrt ihr hin ?



Das ist ne gute Frage, hab mit Frithjof noch nichts abgesprochen, aber ich glaub das lohnt nicht, oder?

Ist doch ein bisschen viel Aufwand, dann lieber lange planen und wenn wir genug sind, kommen wir nach Thale mit alle Mann


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Juni 2009)

jop  aber da seit ihr aufjedenfall oder wie ? daniel ja auch und was ist mit keule ^^?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Juni 2009)

Wir sind auf jeden Fall da.

Was mit Marc ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Juni 2009)

okay dann sehn wir uns ja  wieder ^^so wie winterber aber diesmal zelten wir mit... 

@danny: hab gehört du warst gestern bei uns? war leider gerade bei der fahrschule. 
             mit sonntAg bin ich gerne mit oben wann denn ca.?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute ,also, bei mir dauert es noch ein bisschen mit dem fahren...und es ist so ätzend!!!

In Thale wollte ich auch dabei sein, lasst uns alle als D.O.C Team auftreten

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (18. Juni 2009)

Muss für Sonntag leider absagen, habe mir vor ner Stunde das Schaltwerk zerschossen... 3 Teilig -.-

Habe momentan leider nicht genug Geld um mir mal eben ein neues zu holen


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Juni 2009)

Ja wir sehen uns Samstag dann zum kleinen Training ! Muss noch ein bischen fit werden für Rittershausen ! 
Ist halt ziemlich lang das ding (die Strecke) 

Werden uns ja dann in RH auf dem Campingplatz am See sehen ! An all die anderen sage ich nur Pech gehabt ! 
Marc gib mal gas mit deiner Verletzung  ist ja nicht mehr lange hin bis Thale , hihi.

Ach ja morgen mittag bin ich auch nochmal da bischen mit dem Alex fahren gehen ! 

Ach ja nächstes Jahr hab ich einen Ausflug nach Schottland geplant zur 
WC Strecke Fort William mich mal ein wenig dort austoben .
Wenn jemand bock dabei zu sein dann sollte man das jetzt schon mal planen .


----------



## Stolem (19. Juni 2009)

So. mal ne zwischefrage:  Wer ist alles am SO da und wer eher nur am SA ?
Ich könnte theoretisch an beiden Tage. Möglicherweise hätte ich an einem Tag den VW Bus und könnte 2 weitere Leute ab Lübeck mit nach Malente nehmen, oder auch zurück. Am Sonntag wärs dann anders. da bräucht ich jemanden der z.b. mitm SH-Ticket von Malente Richtung Lübeck unterwegs is, bei dem ich mich dann einklinken und mitzahlen könnte!

Beste Grüße
Stolem


----------



## trafko (19. Juni 2009)

ich wäre samstag evtl auch am start...


----------



## Jay Norco (19. Juni 2009)

wenn alles klappt und meine brücke morgen kommt bin ich sonntag am start. lrs wird gleich abgeholt.

@Stolem ich wäre dann aus richtung hamburg HBF mit SH ticket und nem kumpel unterwegs wird würden dich bestimmt ab lübeck einpacken


----------



## Stolem (19. Juni 2009)

also am Sonntach kann ich nicht ... ich bin aber morgen da und kann zu 70% 2 leute ab Lübeck mitm VW Bus mitnehmen ...

cheerio!


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Juni 2009)

Hat noch jemand ein sram schaltwerk rumfliegen?


----------



## Jay Norco (19. Juni 2009)

alright stolem!


----------



## DH-Shredder (19. Juni 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein sram schaltwerk rumfliegen?



Was für eins brauchst Du denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, ich habe noch ein gebrauchtes shimano 105er Schaltwerk! weiß ja nicht was du brauchst.

@Danny, nach Fort W. Schotland bin ich gerne dabei. Hört sich sehr gut an!! 

Gehe mal davon aus, dass ich mitte Juli wieder voll da bin!!

Gruss MArc


----------



## trafko (19. Juni 2009)

wer kommt denn morgen alles nur ... würd ich gern wissen damit sich die 1 1/2 stunden fahrt auch lohenen!!


----------



## Stolem (19. Juni 2009)

ich schnack das nachher ab wegen des VW Buses. Aber ich habe mega Bock zu kommen... du fährst nicht zufällig über Lübeck oder? ^^

Dann würde ich garantiert kommen


----------



## trafko (19. Juni 2009)

hehe nee rein zufällig nich


----------



## Stolem (19. Juni 2009)

ich schreib heut abend noch rein wie es bei mir aussieht... letztes mal war ich aber leider auch alleine da  war nich so pralle


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Juni 2009)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe noch ein gebrauchtes shimano 105er Schaltwerk! weiß ja nicht was du brauchst.
> 
> @Danny, nach Fort W. Schotland bin ich gerne dabei. Hört sich sehr gut an!!
> 
> ...



Muss ein Sram sein, da ich nicht auch noch nen Trigger wechseln möchte.

x7 oder x9.. x9 wäre halt bessere Ersatz. x7 geht auch für den Übergang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2009)

Dann kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Habe nur das 105er als Ersatz.


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juni 2009)

so. 
ich komme heute auch vorbei.


----------



## Stolem (20. Juni 2009)

Halli Hallo.

Ich habe den Zuschlag für den VW Bus für morgen.
Falls also nun jemand spontan sagt, er möchte ab Lübeck mit: ich habe noch 1 - 2 Plätze frei. Wenn sich 2 Leute melden, hat mein Bruder pech gehabt, aber der weiß es eben noch nicht 100%ig.  Die 2 Plätze beziehen sich auf 2 Rider + 2 Bikes + 2* Equip.

Auch wenn Leute aus HH kommen, mit dem Zug, kann ich sie ab HL mitnehmen, dass sollte dann fixer gehen.

Geplant ist, dass ich hier so gegen 13.00 Uhr starte, kann es aber auch nach vorn / hinten verschieben.
Zu erreichen bin ich z.B. per PM, ich werde ab 10.00 Uhr mein Posteingang checken.

cheerio!


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juni 2009)

werde so um die mittagszeit in malle sein. 12h-13h.


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter ist ja nicht so dolle...


----------



## Stolem (20. Juni 2009)

hier in HL scheint die Sonne 

ich fahr hin!


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juni 2009)

Hier regnet es die ganze Zeit. Aber ich wollte ja eh morgen hin. Vielleicht ist es dann (hoffentlich) besser...


----------



## Stolem (20. Juni 2009)

in Kiel regnet es ?... OHH

Mal sehen wie es in Malente aussieht ...


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juni 2009)

Deshalb ja...  Auf eine Schlammfahrt hätte ich nämlich keine Lust.


----------



## Stolem (20. Juni 2009)

hab grad mal ne Webcam in Eutin und Malente gecheckt. Da siehts noch trocken aus. Werd ich auch nochmal bevor ich hier losfahre ...

Schlamm kann ich mir auch sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juni 2009)

Vorallem hört es auch nicht auf... Es soll später auflockern, aber diese Wettervorhersagen erinnern mehr an biblische Prophezeiungen als an verlässliche Tatsachen...


----------



## Stolem (20. Juni 2009)

so. nun pissts auch hier in HL. und das heißt ich fahre nicht los.

cheerio!


----------



## Tammy (20. Juni 2009)

hir in malente regnet es nicht mehr weter is gut


----------



## Stolem (20. Juni 2009)

aber die strecke wird doch sicher elendig nass und matschig sein odr ?


----------



## hacke242 (20. Juni 2009)

Stolem schrieb:


> aber die strecke wird doch sicher elendig nass und matschig sein odr ?



Bin hier auf der Strecke. Besten grip! kein Schlamm kein regen! sonne und Wolken! Ist halt keine Hallensportart.


----------



## Stolem (20. Juni 2009)

hey Hacke. Hab nun die Hunde und werde es vorraussichtlich nich mehr zur strecke schaffen..  sorry...

cheerio


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Juni 2009)

hacke242 schrieb:


> Bin hier auf der Strecke. Bester Grip! Kein Schlamm kein Regen! Sonne und Wolken!



Na, dann hoffen wir mal, dass es auch morgen so sein wird!


----------



## Tammy (20. Juni 2009)

war vorhin auch kurz an der strecke sah gut und griffig aus freue mich schon auf morgen


----------



## stylo (22. Juni 2009)

wie wars gestern aufm spot???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (22. Juni 2009)

danny ab wann bist du mitwoch an der strecke zum fahren??


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2009)

Wir sind erst am Donnerstag da weil ich Mittwoch so lange schule habe ! 
Donnerstag passt es besser ! Und dann kommt ja noch der Alex am Do. und Fr. zum Radeln . Würde ja auch morgen noch fahren gehen . Muss mal sehen wie es passt .


----------



## Camper122222 (23. Juni 2009)

wieso willst du Fr. raddeln gehn? 
ich dachte du  kommst mir nach rittershausen ^^? 
bin dann do. auch dabei


----------



## Jay Norco (23. Juni 2009)

hm komme wohl erst sonntag wieder auf die strecke.naja viel spaß und glück an alle die in rittershausen dabei sind!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juni 2009)

He Tobi ! 

Ich fahre nicht am Freitag noch in Malente Rad aber der Alex wollte noch vormittags eine Runde drehen .
Ich will dann gleich nach der Schule los nach Rittershausen .
Aber Donnerstag wollte ich nochmal in Malente eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt es so gut! Auf jedenfall viel Spass Jungs und viel Glück in Rittershausen. Mischt die Leute dort mal ordentlich auf

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (24. Juni 2009)

werde morgen doch nich an der strecke sein! war aber dafür heute abenr nach dem 2 mal fahren platten


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2009)

Das ja schlecht ! 
Aber dann fährste halt am Woende nochmal da !!!!


----------



## HenryMorgan (28. Juni 2009)

schade das ich heute allein fahren musste, hätte ich meinen besuch besser angekündigt??


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2009)

He Dr. Looooooveeee 
Angekommen zu hause oder nicht ?
War ein geiles Woende in Rittershausen , schade das Tobi nicht beim Lakejump mitgemacht hat . 

@ Henry ne waren all bloss in Rittershausen auf dem IXS Cup


----------



## HenryMorgan (28. Juni 2009)

sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht ...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Juni 2009)

Also wir sind auch sicher angekommen

Echt geiles WE, auch wenns meiner Schulter nach der Autofahrt noch schlechter geht-.-


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2009)

Ja das ist wirklich schade gewesen ! Aber Frithof war um so schneller weil er für dich gleich die Zeit mitgefahren hat ! 
Habt ihr die Alu`s bekommen ? Man seit ihr verrückt. Immer diese IZ`ler .

Wenigstens seid`s ihr doarhem.

PS: Ihr seid ab jetzt die Nudeljunkies !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Juni 2009)

Jau, Alus und Scheiben, alles glatt gelaufen

Ich werde erstmal ins Bett Man sieht sich wohl demnächst mal in Malente, hoffe ich doch mal.


----------



## BikePuschel (29. Juni 2009)

HEY ho ..
Klaaa sind wir gut angekommen.
War echt nen geiles Wochenende.und nen cooles rennen.obwohl bei mir noch mehr drin war.  naja dafür werde ich in thale mal ein raus hauen .


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2009)

> dafür werde ich in thale mal ein raus hauen



Das will ich doch mal hoffen ! 

Aber warum kommt ihr nicht mit nach Bischhosmais zum EDC ? 
Finde es blöde das Oberwiesental ausfällt und somit ein Rennen fehlt , dachte dann nehme ich Bi.Ho.mais als ersatz ist zwar ein anderer Lauf aber egal .
Fährt ihr dann noch Wildbad mit ? oder nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2009)

Donnerstag Abend in Malente ein kleines Ründchen drehn mit dem Nols und Frithof !!! 
Wer ist noch dabei ?


----------



## Jay Norco (1. Juli 2009)

komme nun endlich diesen sonntag wieder vorbei vorher schaffe i es leider net!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr das Bild eigentlich schon gesehen?


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juli 2009)

Voll geil !!!! 

Da hat Martin sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben. 
So habe ich ihn ja noch nie gesehen .


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Juli 2009)

Jau, aber hauptsache die Startnummer ist zu sehen
Das sind mir die richtigen Sportler^^


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2009)

He Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder aus RH !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Juli 2009)

Moin, scheint ja geil gewesen zu sein. Die Strecke auf den Fotos und Videos sah auf jedenfall nach einer menge Spass aus.

Coole Fotos

Nach  langer Pause werde ich vorraussichtlich nächstes WE endlich wieder Biken fahren. Habt ihr schon einen Plan? Harz, Wibe, Malente? Ich wollte evtl. mit Patrick in den Harz!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Juli 2009)

Falls mein Bike bis dahin fit ist, würde ich evtl auch mitkommen in den Harz. Wie habt ihr denn vor hinzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Juli 2009)

Mit nem Auto


----------



## Jay Norco (4. Juli 2009)

also ich bin morgen erstmal endlich wieder in malley und ab dem 17. für 2 wochen in saalbach


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Juli 2009)

Bei mir läuft im Moment nichts...  Habe mit der Uni viel um die Ohren und kaum Zeit. Harz hätte ich auch wieder Lust, hätte sogar ein Auto, aber eben keine Zeit. *heuel*


----------



## Camper122222 (6. Juli 2009)

hey leute ist jmd von euch am sonntag oben fahren? würde mich freuen!?

Mfg Tobi


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2009)

Mal sehen mit Sonntag in Malente das ist noch nicht 100% sicher ! Aber wer weiss das schon !

Wenn ihr Bock habt 12 Stunden DH zu fahren dann solltet ihr euch beim 111 Meilen vom Silbersattel Rennen anmelden . Ich bin dabei . Man kann im Team (max. 4 ) oder als Einzelfahrer an den Start gehen . Ãberlegt euch das mal . Stattfinden tut das ganze am 
18.06.09 .. 

FÃ¼r den Gewinner gibt es 100 â¬ Einzelfahrer und 400 fÃ¼r`s Team


----------



## trafko (6. Juli 2009)

kannst mal was genaueres zum event sagen oder evtl ne page posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2009)

http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/start/kat/28/rid/51/fsessionid/1246889551/pid/3/

Ja das kann ich ! 

Also das ganze geht um 9:30 los für alle am Skihang Le Mans Start und dann bis 22:00 Uhr Radeln.


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Juli 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> http://www.silbersattel-bikepark.de/site/start/kat/28/rid/51/fsessionid/1246889551/pid/3/
> 
> Ja das kann ich !
> 
> Also das ganze geht um 9:30 los für alle am Skihang Le Mans Start und dann bis 22:00 Uhr Radeln.



Schade, ich habe erst ab dem 1. August wieder Zeit... Wäre also nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Juli 2009)

Alter Ich bin schon nach 5 min. DH Race völlig fertig und ihr wollt 12 Std. DH fahren??RESPEKT!!


----------



## Camper122222 (7. Juli 2009)

naa hier wegen steinach ist das doch oder ?! also das 12 stunden rennen habt ihr denn ein team voll weil vllt wollten Doctor Love XDDD und ich auch da mit fahren 
mfg tobi


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Juli 2009)

Ja wir sind schon voll. Aber evtl. kommt der trafko und noch ein paar andere dort hin zum fahren? Ihr könnt ja auch als 2. Team fahren wird sicherlich auch lustig. 
Ich würde mal fragen wer hier noch alles bock hat da mit zu machen.


----------



## fiddel (19. Juli 2009)

na jungs wie war???? wär gern dabei gewesen!...
grüße


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juli 2009)

He Leude ! 

Also es war der Hammer ! Super geile Strecke alles reinste Modder und dann fing es in der 2.ten hälfte des Rennens auch noch an zu Regnen aber so richtig BÄM. 

Wir hatten auch kein ausfall im Team zum Glück trotz einzelner Stürze aber das ging so .
Bis kurz vor Rennende waren wie noch 2 aber zum Schluss sind wir leider mit Rang 5 nach Hause gekommen . Kann euch nur empfehlen mal einen Besuch in Steinach zu machen ist sehr lustig dort.

Bin jetzt erst mal geheilt vom 12 Stunden DH . 

Nächstes Jahr wieder yeah .


----------



## stylo (20. Juli 2009)

also nächstes jahr wäre ich denke mal auch dabei,weiß ja danny!?!   

hab die bilder vom danny schon gesehen,die strecke sah aber trotz matsch sehr geil aus!!!

aber respekt für eure leistung als team!!!
glückwunsch


----------



## sannihh (20. Juli 2009)

Wollte Sonntag Malente mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten, war seit dem Rennen nicht mehr da...........ist noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Juli 2009)

Bin wohl eher in Winterberg als in Malente ! Habe mich leider schon verabredet , wolltest du etwa allein kommen ? Fahr doch lieber nach WiBe.

Kostet zwar ein bischen mehr aber dort gibts ein Lift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiLLs (23. Juli 2009)

hallo sannihh! patrik und ich sind samstag da! also wenn du lust hast gesell dich einfach dazu! war auch schon ewig nicht mehr da, glaube das letzte mal war im april oder so!


----------



## sannihh (24. Juli 2009)

nach WB gehts das nä We )), 
na dann bis Sonntag, mal schaun wer sich noch einfindet


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juli 2009)

Kleines Vid aus Malente bei besten wetter !!! [ame="http://vimeo.com/5716065"]http://vimeo.com/5716065[/ame]


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Juli 2009)

Sehr gut


----------



## Jay Norco (26. Juli 2009)

achja und ich darf erstmal pausieren...scheißdreck!


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juli 2009)

Schau dir solange das Video an ! Bringt dich auf andere Gedanken.


----------



## fiddel (26. Juli 2009)

schier jungs rang 5 hmm nich schlecht!
nächstes jahr auch am start!...
bin grad n bisschen im festival fieber und bin wohl erst ab übernächster woche also 4. oder so ansprechbar...meine bremse hat sich letzte ma in mlente auch zerlegt und die muss ich nochma schier machen...nols und ich sind noch am überlegen jetzt in meinem urlaub nochma harz oder wibe!...ich hab bis zum 16 urlaub...wann wärt ihr dabei???
nächster termin is sonst leider zur not erst thale!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin erstmal ausser Kraft gesetzt. Hoffe bis Thale mein neues Bike zusammen zu haben


----------



## Jay Norco (30. Juli 2009)

hier will nicht zufällig jmd ein boxxer casting verkaufen?...eins von der alten boxxer am liebsten in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (31. Juli 2009)

Kannst miens haben wenn du mir eine neue 2010 Team kaufst !


----------



## Jay Norco (31. Juli 2009)

wasn joke danny. da behalt i lieber die 2010er team.


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2009)

grad aus wacken zuhaus!...fährt von euch zufällig einer von euch nochma los...also wibe bayern harz oder kp...wo man sich einklinken kann?


----------



## stylo (2. August 2009)

hiho fiddel

also danny u ich sind schonmal in thale angemeldet,da wolltest doch auch hin oder??so wie ich gehört hab 

danny u ich waren gestern wieder in malle ne runde shredden,das obere teil fährt sich zur seit echt hammer flowig


----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2009)

Du könntest dich ja mit auf den weg nach PDS machen ! 
Ach ja kannst ja leider nicht ! 
Aber frage doch mal den Marc aus Pinnerberg der will bestimmt wieder aufs Rad nach der langen Pause ! Fährt bestimmt auch in Richgtung WiBe.


----------



## fiddel (3. August 2009)

danny halt n mund!!!
hmm also meine teile für die bremse sind immnochnet da^^...malle bin ich sicher uahc nochma.
und mit dings wer wa des nochma marc??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. August 2009)

Mr.Banyan den kennst du mit dem weissen Speiseeis Rad ! 
War auch schon oft in Malente und in Winterberg war er auch dabei !
Musst mal hier im Thread schauen irgendwo hat er auch schon mal was geschrieben .
Dann gib mal gas mit deiner Bremse das kann ja nicht so weiter gehen "Scheiss Hope"
Ich habe gehört die bremsen genauso gut wie Hollandradbremsen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. August 2009)

...und hier ist er, Mr_Banyan!! Weisses Demo mit gut funktionierenden Code Bremsen

Fahren kann (ich) er auch wieder, war auch schon heimlich trainieren

Wie sieht es an den nächsten We's so aus.War jetzt ein paar mal mit Patrick rocken(weisses Fusion).

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (3. August 2009)

He Marc wir müssen uns mal Gedanken über Schottland machen ! 
Wollen doch nächstes Jahr mal hin und Steve Peat zeigen wo der Hammer hängt 

Sollten mal ein Plan dafür ausarbeiten . Vielleicht kennst du ja auch jemanden der mit will ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. August 2009)

unbedingt, müssen wir das Fort William machen wir zu unseren Hometrail ein bis drei Interressierte kenne ich auch noch, mal schauen!!
...christopher ist doch bis dahin bestimmt auch wieder Fit!!!!!!!!

Wo bist Du so die nächsten We's. Lass uns mal wieder was abmachen.


----------



## Jay Norco (4. August 2009)

also ich kann in nächster zeit erstmal nimmer fahren. bottlerocket muss erstmal fertig aufgebaut werden


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt vom 11 - 20.08 in Portes du Soleil da ein wenig die Gegend unsicher machen schon wieder mal 
und noch ein bischen durch die Schweiz touren ist halt das beste Bikegebiet was ich kenne .
Ob Christopher wieder fit ist habe ich keine Ahnung der meldet sich ja nicht ! 
Habe seine Hdy Nr. auch nicht also kann ich ihn selber auch nicht erreichen .
Also Cheers leude wie der Sir Peat sagt !


----------



## Jay Norco (4. August 2009)

Dr. nicht Sir


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2009)

Oh doch Sir Steve Peat ! Er ist nämlich mit dem Ritterkeruz unterwegs gewesen auf seinen Helm deswegen auch Royal Racing verstehst ! das war aber schon ein weing länger her ! den Dr. hat er ja erst seit einen Jahr wegen der Sportlichen unterstützung der Jugend !!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. August 2009)

PDS wie geil, steht auch noch auf meiner Liste Wünsche Dir viel Spass dort... danach machen wir mal was klar
Meine Gabel geht jetzt zum Tuner!! Mal gucken, ob es mich schneller macht.

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2009)

Wo lässt du sie denn Tunen ? bei Motopitcan oder ! 
Und schneller wirst du dadurch bestimmt und  dazu noch das neue Knie da geht einiges .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. August 2009)

Ich versuche mal nen Tuner aus unserem Lande. Ist günstiger und dauert nicht so lange!
Die geht zu Pepe-Tuning!! Quasi schon abgeschickt. Bin echt mal gespannt.


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2009)

Just another Vid from Malente ! [ame="http://vimeo.com/5997515"]http://vimeo.com/5997515[/ame]


----------



## Jay Norco (7. August 2009)

okay 1. welcehr riese ist denn bitte da gefahren?! und wo ist die sättigung?


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2009)

Ich natürlich ! 
Viel schlimmer is das meine Cam sich heute verabschiedet hat ! 
Sollte doch mit nach PDS ! 
Die sättigung hat Vimeo gefressen !


----------



## stylo (7. August 2009)

sauber digga

genau so wollen wir das sehn!!
was isn mit deiner cam passiert???


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2009)

Die Kabel sind hinten aus der Stift Camera rausgerissen ! 
kann man nicht mehr reparieren m ******** verdammte ! 
Sind im hinterrad hängen geblieben beim hochschieben .

Den ganzen tag gehts gut und dann bei so einer kleinigkeit mal kurz nicht aufgepasst alles vorbei .


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. August 2009)

Rahmen ist schon da Hab nurnoch keine Gabel und Dämpferbuchsen


----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (10. August 2009)

Hi,

ich bin aus Hamburg und wollte morgen vormittag mal in Malente vorbeischauen. Ist irgend jemand auch noch da?


----------



## Franky 76 (10. August 2009)

Hätte schon Lust und auch Zeit nur hab ich grad kein Auto.. und von Kiel mit dem Bike ist mir dann doch ein kleines bissel zu weit.. sonst bin ich gern dabei.. muss ja  endlich mal wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (10. August 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Rahmen ist schon da Hab nurnoch keine Gabel und Dämpferbuchsen



Sehr sexy das Teil.  Was ist´n das genau für ein Rahmen? Nikolaus...?


----------



## Camper122222 (12. August 2009)

hey wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch dieses wochenende auch in Tabarz dabei ist ? 
mfg tobi


----------



## fiddel (19. August 2009)

mit meiner bremse isses nochnet weiter hab mir nen chopper gekooft!

hmmm des glory behalt ich denk ichmal und mit der gabel muss ich ma gucken!!! wegen warten.
ich gammel hier jetzt grad auf der arbeit rum produktion läuft also zeit zum schreiben

schottland wär ich denk ich dabei!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. August 2009)

Na ihr Menschen ! 

Bin wieder daheim , habe es so weit wie es geht überstanden den schlechten Bikeurlaub in der Schweiz wa ja so schice 
Man war des der Hammer immer nur 30° und keine einzige Wolke am Himmel so stelle ich mir das vor ! Hier mal zum neidisch machen der DH in Morgins !


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2009)

ja ja - keine Wolke am Himmel. Du weißt schon, dass das Weiße da hinten in dem Blauen allgemein "Wolke" genannt wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trotz dieser hemmungslosen Verherrlichung der Wetterlage muss ich zugeben, dass es gaaanz bisschen neidisch macht. Aber in 2 Wochen bin ich ja in Ösiland zum bike`n


----------



## Franky 76 (20. August 2009)

Na Mensch, das schaut ja mal echt klasse aus.. Geiles Wetter hast gehabt *neidisch* Muss auch dringend mal wieder weg.. ;-) Werde mich wohl solange damit begnügen am Sa den neuen Bikepark im Harz zu testen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. August 2009)

Ja das Foto hat leider ein paar Wolken drauf war aber auch der einzige Tag wo es welche gab . Hab mir ja gleich am ersten  Ausritt einen Sonnenbrand geholt ! 
5 Tage lang keine Wolke sonst da gewesen war immer froh wenn ich irgendwo in den Schatten konnte .

@Sram wo solls denn hin gehen in Österreich ? Leogang , Saalbach , Schladming ?


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2009)

Zugspitzarena - 1 Woche mit 5 geführten Touren rauf und runter.


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. August 2009)

Franky 76 schrieb:


> Na Mensch, das schaut ja mal echt klasse aus.. Geiles Wetter hast gehabt *neidisch* Muss auch dringend mal wieder weg.. ;-) Werde mich wohl solange damit begnügen am Sa den neuen Bikepark im Harz zu testen..



Nicht wahr...  Ich freu´ mich auch schon richtig drauf! Das Rad läuft seit gestern saugut! SA steht nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## Pilatus (21. August 2009)

Kindergarten!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. August 2009)

Frithjof und meine Wenigkeit wollen nächstes WE nochmal nach Braunlage, wenn ich denn mein Rad bis dahin fertig habe.

@Danny: Hammer! Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei
Meld dich mal bei mir!


----------



## Camper122222 (23. August 2009)

wer is alles in thale dabei beim ixscup?


----------



## stylo (23. August 2009)

danny u ich auf jeden fall


----------



## Timmö__ (23. August 2009)

Moin moin,
endlich haben wir es geschafft, wir haben in Neumünster ein legales Gelände bekommen.
Dort wird in den nächsten Wochen schon der Bau beginnen. 
Vllt sollte ich erstmal mit dem anfangen, worum es geht: Dirt Jump, Freeride, Slopestyle u. Dual Slalom.
(Wobei der Dual Slalom noch in den Sternen steht)

Auf dem Gelände werden Dirt Jumps in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen errichtet werden, sowie Northshore und Slopestyle Elemente.
Das Gelände auf dem der Park entstehen soll hat ein kleines Waldstück, offene Fläche und einen ca 3 Meterhohen Wall, auf dem ein Startturm errichtet werden soll.

Dieser Park soll für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Könner geeignet sein und es wird mit viel Wahrscheinlichkeit noch ein Verein gegründet werden.

Doch bevor dies alles losgeht, wird das Gelände erst einmal freigeräumt werden müssen (Meterhohe Brennnesseln, Grashalme, etc) und danach seid ihr gefragt!
Wer Lust hat mit anzupacken, zu budeln, Holz, Bretter, Werkzeug u.Ä zu spenden, Ideen mit einwirken zu lassen, u.s.w. möchte mir doch bitte eine PM schreiben, oder es hier posten. Dann werd ich dich kontaktieren 

Ich hoffe es sind ein paar Leute dabei, das Flachland etwas hügeliger zu machen 

Gruß,
Tim

Edit: Ich weiß, ihr seid alle Downhiller, aber vllt hat ja auch mal jemand Bock Dirt, Northshore, etc zu fahren. Natürlich werden auch richtige Nervenkitzler errichtet. Also wird auch was für die Big Bikes


----------



## sramx9 (23. August 2009)

Hi Tim
is ja geil. Wo denn ???
Werde mich bestimmt blicken lassen.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Timmö__ (23. August 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Hi Tim
> is ja geil. Wo denn ???
> Werde mich bestimmt blicken lassen.
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hast ne Pm Jörg. Wir wollen die genaue Adresse noch nicht preisgeben, damit nicht zuviel los ist. Wird alles per PM geklärt 

Und damit die Anzahl der Helfer überschaubar bleibt, könnt ihr euch ja hier melden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417834


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2009)

He Timmö ! 

Also ich wäre absolut für ein 4X Track oder Pumptrack ! Brauche noch ein bischen Übung und wenn ihr sowas evtl. vor habt  wäre das genau das richtige !!!

Könnte auch zum Schaufeln kommen ist kein ding muss halt bloss immer mit der weiten Anfahrt nach NMS rechnen , und das würde sich unter der Woche meistens nicht lohnen. 
Abr Wochende wird das bestimmt was denek ich .


----------



## Timmö__ (23. August 2009)

Schon rein Arbeitstechnisch wird das Bauen wohl eher aufs Wochenende fallen.

Das Ding ist halt, dass das Gelände kaum bis gar kein Gefälle hat, bis auf den Wall. 

Falls es dich dann nicht stört mal in die Pedale treten zu müssen, könnte man ja evtl was drehen was nen 4x Track angeht. Ansonsten haben wir halt noch fette Drops geplant (3-5m min) und richtige big air kicker.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. August 2009)

Frithjof und meine Wenigkeit sind morgen wohl in Malente


----------



## stylo (28. August 2009)

watn Nils bist dann mitm neuen bike da???
wollt morgen vielleicht auch mitm marc v. D.O.C Downhill komm.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. August 2009)

Das wäre super, wenn ihr auch kommt

Ja Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. August 2009)

Wenn ich Glück habe und meine Gabel heute kommt, werde ich morgen auch mal wieder vorbei kommen

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (28. August 2009)

Ihr Maden ! Ist wohl der grosse treff der neuen Teile wa ?

Na wartet ab wenn ich euch sehe. !  

Ich muss da mit meinem Oldtimer auftauchen .


----------



## stylo (28. August 2009)

danny hier hast dat!!!!!!      i love it


----------



## sramx9 (28. August 2009)

Sehe ich da mein Schaltwerk ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (28. August 2009)

aber 100%ig lieber jörg,danke dir nochmal dafür!!


----------



## sramx9 (28. August 2009)

aber gerne doch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hoffe im Sep / Okt gibt`s noch mal paar schöne Tage. Will mal wieder nach Male. Wegen Verletzung und jetzt Vorbeugung ( keine V riskieren - da es ab morgen in die Alpen geht ) ist es bisschen kurz gekommen.


----------



## Tammy (28. August 2009)

bin denk ich mal morgen auch dabei werde dann tobi und alex auch noch überreden mit zu kommen


----------



## Danny-128 (28. August 2009)

Dirk da muss noch ein anderer Sattel ran der geht ja mal gar nicht ! ! !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. August 2009)

Dann sehen wir uns ja morgen


----------



## stylo (28. August 2009)

ja danny auf die antwort hab ich schon seit ewigkeiten gewartet,weißt bescheid wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (29. August 2009)

schade leute wäre heute gerne dabei gewesen, oder war überhaupt einer da wegen dem schlechten wetteR? 
naja wir sehns uns spätetens in thale hoffe ich mal ! 
mfg tobi


----------



## Danny-128 (29. August 2009)

Ja es waren einige da ! 8 Leute insgesamt , da ihr Kreuzfelder ja nur schönwetter fahrer seit wird das ja nichts mit euch ! 

Aber war sehr geil auch mit dem schlechten Wetter und dem kleinen Santa Cruz !!!


----------



## stylo (29. August 2009)

man war das ein 1ster feiner ausritt-----hüüüüüüh-----


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2009)

Meine Jungfernfahrt hab ich auch heute hinter mir Und gottseidank hat es auf dem Heimweg geregnet. Mein Hobel ist fast sauber geworden


----------



## stylo (29. August 2009)

@ nils
man du hast echt ein  glück,bei mir hats nicht ganz geholfen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. August 2009)

Ich gebs ja zu, mein Gartenschlauch hat den letzten Rest gemacht^^


----------



## publicSvenemy (29. August 2009)

moin ich bins, der mitm morewood in grün 

War ganz nett heute, hat echt spass gemacht.

die bilanz des verletzten:

- zerrung oberschenkel links
- prellung linke ferse
- das was an seinem hintern war, war nur der bruchteil. unter der boxershort gings noch viel weiter  sitzen faellt ihm schwer, gehen umso mehr. bike ist aber heil geblieben.


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2009)

Wie gehts denn dem Pier (wird das so geschrieben ?) heute .
Kann er sich wieder bewegen ? War aber auch gestern ein ganz besonders unkontroliierter Ritt ! 

Naja hoffe mal das er schnell wieder gesund wird , von mir gute Besserung !

Also dann bis zum nächsten mal ! Safety First immer einen Panzer tragen


----------



## lepierre (30. August 2009)

ne, wird pierre geschrieben 

naja wie sven schon geschrieben hat, so isses auch.

vorhin bin ich aus versehen auf meine ferse aufgetreten ( kann ich im moment eigentlich nicht  ) und es hat verdaechtig geknirscht... ueberlege ob ich diesbezueglich mal zum roentgen gehe oder einfach warte.

schoene strecke dir ihr da habr uebrigens, dan kann man mal ordentlich seine fahrtechnik trainieren denn so gut scheint meine bei weitem ja noch nicht zu sein


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2009)

Also kann schon passieren das die gesplittert ist hatte ich auch mal ! 
Üble Sache da musste ich dann ein Gips tragen .

Oder was auch immer gut ist eine Prellung im Knochen von der Ferse ist furchtbar angenehm , ich schwör!

Ja und das mit der Technik kommt ,dann schon irgendwann keiner kann das von Anfang an. Aber Dein Kolleche mit dem Morewood sollte mit dir mal zusammen fahren und nicht immer so schnell fahren, damit du auch mal siehst wie er fährt und welche Haltung du auf deinem Bike einnehmen solltest.

Hört sich zwar blöde an aber der Leitsatz " Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit " kommt auch nicht von ungefähr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepierre (30. August 2009)

was da aufgebaut wurde ist ja nun wirklich sehr auf freeride ausgelegt, vor sowas habe ich tierisch respekt weil ich mir mal beim bmxen die schulter ausgekugelt habe und spruenge ansich nicht mag.

zudem hatte er den vorteil dass er die strecke schonmal gefahren ist 

muss dazu sagen, vorher hatte ich auch das morewood und es hat sich deutlich agiler gefahren als das santa was wie ich finde ein wenig trage ist, vllt liegts daran dass ich vorher groesse s gefahren bin und jetzt zum zweiten mal groesse steve peat large fahre 

also trainieren trainieren trainieren und auf gips ********n, sportverband drum und weiter  hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder


----------



## fiddel (31. August 2009)

...ich fahr auch s und hab letztens auch kontrolle in malente verlohren: frag mich nich wie oder was passiert is!...ich kenn euch net aber wär ja cool wenn ihr öfter kommt!...und evtl nen bisschen mitbaut^^

was is nun mit dem ding in nms geworden wann wird da gebaut...ich wär auch dabei is ja nur 30 weg!


----------



## trafko (2. September 2009)

irgendeiner am samstag am start in malente?


----------



## Jay Norco (2. September 2009)

leider nein das bottlerocket ist immernoch nicht fertig


----------



## schoko404 (2. September 2009)

ich werde samstag da sein


----------



## Danny-128 (2. September 2009)

Mal sehen ich und der andere auch ! 
Aber dann wieder sehr früh so gegen 9 oder 9:30


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. September 2009)

So früh?
Vielleicht komm ich auch, aber bin am Freitag aufm Geburtstag, könnte mich also verspäten.
Würde dann eher zum Nachmittag kommen


----------



## stylo (3. September 2009)

@ danny

ey lappen wat heißtn da hier der andere???laaaaaaaaaaappppppppppeeeenn


----------



## stylo (4. September 2009)

aus alt mach neu!! Gewichtsupdate  

alt 






neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (4. September 2009)

geschmeidig...ich bin morgen mit der sekte unterwechs!...und heut auch aufm geb. uuuuuund hab kein radel


----------



## Danny-128 (4. September 2009)

Sehr schön ! So sieht die sache gleich viel runder aus ! 
Aber Elvis warum machst du meinen Sattel schlecht ? Der Arme Freek hat dir doch nichts getan , wollte nur mal wieder aufs V-10.


----------



## stylo (4. September 2009)

@ fiddel
wo ist denn dein nettes radel???schon vekauft???

@danny
nein nein nein,so war das nicht gemeint,nicht sauer sein 
ey der sattel hat echt treue dienste geleistet!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. September 2009)

Ja wenn auch nur für 1 Tag aber denn hat er gut gemacht ! 
Fiddel verkauft sein Rad doch nicht mehr , das wird neue gestaltet und dann beim nächsten mal machst BÄM .
Aber er sollte das bald machen weil Thale ist ja noch "End of Season Rennen" 
Und dann nächstes Jahr wird richtig angegriffen beim IXS Cup.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. September 2009)

Ja, bis Thale soll der Rahmen von Fiddel aber theoretisch wieder flott sein!
*hoff*


----------



## Danny-128 (4. September 2009)

Wollen wir alle hoffen ! 
Sach mal wo hast du denn die ganzen Achsen her ? Waren die bei deinem Nicolaus dabei ?
Kommst du nun morgen auch nach Malle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (5. September 2009)

moin leute wird sind auch heute mal wieder zu 3 on air


----------



## Danny-128 (5. September 2009)

Hello Hello ! 

An alle die heute wegen dem schlechten Wtter @ Home geblieben sind kann ich nur sagen schice Idee . 
War heute mal richtig geil waren zwar nur zu 3. aber damit konnte man Leben.
Schoko404 (Hauke) hatte heute mehr die liegende Position  eingenommen bei manchen Abfahrten , aber sonst ganz legger.

@Tobi Das war ja heute nichts mit euch wa ! 
Die ganze zeit nur gesabbelt und dann nur 4 mal gefahren , so wird das nichts .






Hier mal ein Bild der Bügelmaschinen die heute dort waren !
                                                  Insgesamt 508 mm Federweg


----------



## stylo (5. September 2009)

508mm nur am hinterbau lieber danny.
ja heute war war richtig geil,hat wieder echt spaß gemacht trotz anfangs regen.haaaaaaaaammmer geil!!!


----------



## schoko404 (5. September 2009)

Joar...war mal richtig spassig heute...und die 2 Stürze waren natürlich ein "kontrolliertes Absteigen"...Übung macht den Meister!!...bin schon aufs kleine Video gespannt...


----------



## HiLLs (5. September 2009)

so! trafko und ich sind morgen in malente! sonst noch jemand da?? wetter soll ja besser werden!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2009)

He Leute ! 

Just another Vid Production !

Malente Section 1 Training Day
 [ame="http://vimeo.com/6452806"]http://vimeo.com/6452806[/ame]


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. September 2009)

Ich konnte leider nicht kommen. Schulkram umme Ohren

Wann wolltet ihr denn nach Thale, Danny? Also nochmal vorm IXS Cup dort hin, gell?


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2009)

Ja mal sehen eine Woche vorher eigentlich aber das wird sich bestimmt noch ändern weil ich da noch eine Arbeit schreibe in Schule ! 
Also am Woende lernen wollte ,dann aber schon Donnerstag abend (24.09) losfahren wenn das Rennen ist damit ich den Freitag zum Training habe . Weiss ja nicht wie es bei steht mit Donnerst abend los ? Und was ist mit Fiddel der ist noch nicht mal angemeldet !


----------



## stylo (6. September 2009)

alter sauberes vid danny!! perfekt würde ich sagen 
war echt nen hammer spaß!!

musst du mir mal unbedingt schicken!!!


----------



## Camper122222 (6. September 2009)

cooles video..(=
@danny: wir sind nicht 4 mal gefahren bestimmt 6 mal XD... nächstes mal sind wir wieder voll dabei (= 
sehn uns ja spätetens in thale. 
komm mal bitte das wochenede vorher auch nach thale  lernen kannst du auch da. 
mfg Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (6. September 2009)

Wirklich ein schoenes kleines Video, animiert mich direkt mal wieder nach Bad Malente zu fahren.
Ich bin gespannt auf weitere Teile


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2009)

Danke für die netten Comments !!! 

@Tobi 
Ich denke nicht das ich in Thale zum Lernen komme wenn ich mit euch unterwegs bin 
Sorry aber mir ist die Schule wichtiger als das im Moment ! 
Wie gesagt bin dann schon Donnerstag vor Ort um Freitag voll angreifen zu können.

@Burn
Mit Brief und Siegel ! Da werden noch mal ein paar kleine folgen kommen.


----------



## schoko404 (6. September 2009)

...echt ein cooles vid danny...danke!! das müssen wir unbedingt fortsetzen!


----------



## Camper122222 (6. September 2009)

@danny: jaa wir fahren auch freitag ganz früh los damit wir gegen 8 uhr da sind ...  wo schläfst du den nda? 

mfg tobi


----------



## Danny-128 (6. September 2009)

Im Ruhigen Gelände nicht direkt neben der Strecke ! 
Das ist mir dann doch zu laut !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. September 2009)

Na super, ich schreib am Montag nach dem Rennen Wirtschaft(LK) und Rechnungswesen.
Shice

Ich könnte vorm Rennen nur dieses Wochenende nach Thale, will irgendjemand mit oder fährt auch?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. September 2009)

@Danny, Dein Video ist richtig geil Ich will mehr sehen!!!!!

Bin gerade im Aufbau meines neuen Racers!! Möchte jemand mein Demorahmen kaufen??

Top Zustand

Gruss Marc


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. September 2009)

Ne danke

Aber was wirds denn schönes neues?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. September 2009)

Sobald es fertig ist gibt es ein Bild

Du brauchst auch kein Demo ION ist geil genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. September 2009)

Oh man, du machst es aber spannend^^


----------



## Danny-128 (7. September 2009)

He Marc das sollte aber schnell gehen mit den Bildern. Ich weiß ja schon was es wird, aber was soll denn dein Demo kosten?
Und Marc beim nächsten Video bist du auch dabei mit deinem neuen Rad.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. September 2009)

Ich mache erstmal einen schnellen günstigen Aufbau, hauptsache fahren. LRS ist unterwegs, fehlen noch ein paar Kleinteile

Was will ich fürs Demo haben? Verhandlungen über PN Aber unter einen Riesen...


----------



## fiddel (7. September 2009)

...also ich hoffe ja immenroch das mein rad fertig wird! wenn dann könnte ich doabend auch mit dääny!...ich hab freitags erstmal frei

schönes video.

KEULE fährt auch nach thale um uns zu unterstützen


----------



## Danny-128 (7. September 2009)

Ja Marc das ist die richtige Einstellung , Hauptsache Racen !

Ja ich werde dich mal Kontaktieren wegen dem Demo vielleicht weiss ich da jemanden .
Kommst du vorher  nochmal nach Malente zum Zeigen ? sabber sabber will sehen ! 

Ich kann mir auch schon denken was für ein LRS da rein kommt steht bestimmt 2350 und DT  Swiss drauf oder ?

@Fiddel 
Dein Rad muss fertig werden mach da mal druck du musst zum Rennen ! Und Anmelden musst du dich auch noch .


----------



## trafko (7. September 2009)

hier denn noch ein videobeitrag von HiLLs und mir 



[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6470080"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (7. September 2009)

...auch sehr schön!!!! da bekommt man doch gleich wieder lust!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. September 2009)

Sauberes Vid


----------



## Timmö__ (7. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Na super, ich schreib am Montag nach dem Rennen Wirtschaft(LK) und Rechnungswesen.
> Shice
> 
> Ich könnte vorm Rennen nur dieses Wochenende nach Thale, will irgendjemand mit oder fährt auch?



Wäre dabei  aber nur wenn du mir verrätst wie du vorhast hinzukommen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. September 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Wäre dabei  aber nur wenn du mir verrätst wie du vorhast hinzukommen



Ich verrate es dir Auto!


----------



## Timmö__ (7. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich verrate es dir Auto!



ich pm dich einfach mal


----------



## stylo (7. September 2009)

sehr sauberes vid trafko,auch sehr nice gemacht!!! 
am geilsten ist echt der spruch am ende des vids,sauber


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. September 2009)

Filme liegen voll im Trend weiter so, ist geil!!!

Ja, das kommende WE wird vielleicht etwas knapp,ich versuche es, aber das darauf folgende betimmt .

Der LRS von DT wäre der burner, aber leider muss ich diese Saison noch ein bisschen günstige OEM Ware verheizen. Du musst ein bisschen Fantasie mitbringen Daniel
Die vorzeige Stufe ist defenitiv nicht die Endstufe!! Habe leider gerade ein paar mehr Baustellen, aber wird!!!

Greez


----------



## stylo (7. September 2009)

so danny u jetzt kommst du wieder mit nem neuen vid!!!


----------



## fiddel (9. September 2009)

moin daaaanny...also mein rad wird denk ich fertig. am 16 soll ich den rahmen bekommen!!!

könnt ich bei dir mitfahren am do.?
angemeldet bin ich überweisung mach ich anch der arbeit!
grüße


----------



## Danny-128 (9. September 2009)

He Fiddel ! 

Das wird ne enge Kiste , ich soll ja noch den Dirk mitnehmen da musst dich schön klein machen hinten im Bus !
Weis ja nicht was du alles mitnehem willst ?
Vielleicht kommt Dirk ja auch gar nicht mit , dann passt das natürlich schon .
Aber sollten dann nochmal telefonieren wegen fahren .

Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon was raus bekommen wegen dem Rahmen (Risse) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. September 2009)

Ähm Leute, ich fahre höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon Donnerstag nach der Schule so gegen 4 hier los.
Ich könnte Frithjof doch mitnehmen^^


----------



## stylo (9. September 2009)

@ danny
ey ich komm auf alle fälle mit,warum sollte ich nicht???


----------



## fiddel (9. September 2009)

okay also wenn nols dann am do. fährt fahr ich bei dem mit!

ne hab ich nicht. des bringt nichts sagt der typ...wenn man abschleift sieht man die risse sowieso net mehr!...aber ich hab ma in der firma gefragt und alle meinen des sei da eher unwarscheinlich des sei eher der lack.
und wenn der da bricht sei es net so schlimm wie z.b. steuerrohr.
(ich werd sehn)


----------



## Timmö__ (11. September 2009)

jemand samstag in malente am start? werde wohl allein anreisen müssen, deshalb wäre es ganz cool, wenn jmd fährt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. September 2009)

Ich komme Sonntag


----------



## Timmö__ (11. September 2009)

doch nicht thale? sonntag.. wann willstn sonntag da sein?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (11. September 2009)

Sonntag irgendwie um 10-11 da sein oder so


----------



## Danny-128 (13. September 2009)

Na Leude ! 

Wie gehts euch so nach dem Anstrengenden Tag ? Alter Meine kniescheibe ist voll dick .
Habe mir noch den Lenker reingehauen obwohl ich Schoner an hatte komsich nee.
Aber egal damit fahre ich auch noch in Thale .


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2009)

Ähm meine Knie tun auch weh und ich habe nen Bluterguss auffer Schulter, aber halb so wild

War geil heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (13. September 2009)

wie was is denn bei euch passiert???
habt ihr etwa den boden geknutscht???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2009)

stylo schrieb:


> wie was is denn bei euch passiert???
> habt ihr etwa den boden geknutscht???



Wortwörtlich geknutscht


----------



## stylo (13. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Wortwörtlich geknutscht



los erzähl mehr,ich bin gespannt.hab danny in malle noch nie fliegen sehn!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. September 2009)

Eh ihr Labertaschen ! Ich habe den Anlieger geknutscht und mit sonst niemandem ! 
Dirk das wirst du auch nie mich fliegen sehen. Mein Fahrrad bleibt immer Stabil .

Heute hättest du Marc sein neues Fahrrad sehen müssen , ein Traum in Applegreen .
 So was geiles !


----------



## stylo (13. September 2009)

wow was  geile sache!!!die farbe ist bestimmt ein traum!!!  

maaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrccc poste bloß mal ein bild hier ins forum!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (13. September 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6561445"]Nols on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. September 2009)

Ist noch nicht die letzte Stufe erreicht. Ein paar Teile werden noch getauscht. Aber es fährt und das mal ziemlich geil

Gruss MArc


----------



## schoko404 (13. September 2009)

war doch echt wieder ein geiler tag heute! @danny und nils: seht zu, dass ihr für thale wieder fit seid!!! würde so gern dabei sein, aber das wird leider nichts...also viel erfolg und evtl bis nächsten sonntag!


----------



## Camper122222 (15. September 2009)

is jetzt eigntlich diesen sonntag von hier noch jmd in thale XD? 

mfg tobi


----------



## fiddel (15. September 2009)

ich nicht!...ich werd wohl in malente vorbeigucken!
bin ma weiter am teile putzen...


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2009)

Wie teile putzen ? Rad fertig ?
Sag schon !
Thale wer will den schon nach Thale wenn wir in Malente sein können !


----------



## Camper122222 (16. September 2009)

malente is mega langweillig und so kann ich mir schon die strecke für nächste woche ausgucken ...


----------



## fiddel (16. September 2009)

...also heut war stichtag heut wars nochnet fertig...


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2009)

Was denn da los ? Warum denn nicht fertig ? Der soll sich mal beeilen !


----------



## Timmö__ (16. September 2009)

kennt ihr jmd der nen neuen frame sucht? will mein freddy inkl steuersatz und fox dhx 3.0 verticken. Kommt bald was neues.

gruß,
tim


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2009)

Nee immo leider nicht ! Was denn das für ne EBlänge vom DHX ? Verkaufst den auch einzeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (16. September 2009)

nochmal ne question wegen thale wie macht ihr das mit schlafen im fahrerlager oder? 
und wann seit ihr in thale? 
tobi


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2009)

Na klar im Ruhigen Fahrerlager wird gepennt ! Weisst du doch alles schon am Donnerstagabend.


----------



## Timmö__ (16. September 2009)

222mm

ob ich ihn einzeln verkaufe wird sich montag herausstellen.


----------



## fiddel (17. September 2009)

soooooooo hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack


----------



## Danny-128 (17. September 2009)

Geile Kiste alter .
Lass uns biken gehen.


----------



## schoko404 (17. September 2009)

...goil!!!


----------



## stylo (17. September 2009)

alter....hat ja echt schneid!!!
ick komm mit radeln!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (18. September 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Geile Kiste alter .
> Lass uns biken gehen.


 
Welche meinst du ?
Ich sehe 2 Kisten


----------



## kroiterfee (18. September 2009)

vielelicht vorher noch die vr-bremse komplettieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (18. September 2009)

jaja und n kettenblatt und ne kette
is ja auch nur nen vorgeschmack


----------



## Timmö__ (18. September 2009)

Astrein das Glory!!


----------



## Stolem (19. September 2009)

mohoin,

mache mich nun auf nach Malente. bin denke ich gegen 12.30 - 13.00 uhr da und bleibe bis zum späten nachmittag. Cheerio!!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. September 2009)

So die Bilder von heute sind nun Online ! 
Könnt ja mal reinschauen . 
http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. September 2009)

Moin! Ich bin auch wieder im Lande.

Vielleicht komm ich morgen mal rum


----------



## Danny-128 (19. September 2009)

Das wäre aber mal ne schau ! 
Wann hättest den Zeit ? Also ich wollte so gegen 11 rum da sein. Dann bring ich dir mal das Helmkameravideo mit auf CD .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (19. September 2009)

wo isn das kopf bild??????????


----------



## Danny-128 (19. September 2009)

Welches du meinen ? Wo du mir mit deinem Lenker versuchst eine Scheitel zu ziehen ?

Foto 17 von 42 sach mal kannst du sie dir runterladen ?

Ich habs jetzt in einer einzelnen Ablage !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. September 2009)

Moin,

bin leider morgen raus!! Habe heute versucht mit meinem Becken ne Furche durch die Wurzeln in Schulenberg zu ziehen...Die Wurzel waren halt härter 

Gruss Marc

P.s.: Aber das IH läuft wie die Sau!!!


----------



## sramx9 (19. September 2009)

Würde auch mal wieder gerne in Bad M fahren. Morgen ist leider meine Freundin mit dem Wagen unterwegs.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Standrohr (20. September 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> So die Bilder von heute sind nun Online !
> Könnt ja mal reinschauen .
> http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone



super das du sie so schnell hochgeladen hast 
hab sie mir mal alle runtergeladen

strecke hat mir gut gefallen, werde wohl öfter mal vorbei schauen, bevor tiefster winter einbricht.

du sagtest was von einem weiteren rennen dieses jahr... gibts da schon genauere Infos
für wann ist es ca. angedacht.

gruss


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2009)

@Marc
Das ist ja mist schon wieder verletzt , ist es was ernstes oder nur Prellung?
Du solltest doch nicht gleich den Sam Hill machen erst mal langsam ! 

@Standrohr
Ja das mit den Bilder nist ja kein Ding .Waren ja nicht so viele .
Und bezüglich des Rennens keine Ahnung wann , wie oder wo da nochmal eins stattfindet .

Auf jedenfall wird heute nochmal gefahren .


----------



## fiddel (20. September 2009)

heute bin ich auch wieder dabei
...isses wirklich 17 naja gut ich muss sie mir jetzt ma runterladen...
rennen wa ja eig auf august angedacht


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2009)

Ne dein Bild ist in einem einzelnem Ordner !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. September 2009)

Ich sag dann mal bis gleich


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2009)

Hier dein neuer Glory Decal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (20. September 2009)

giant gambler und scott glory ?

ich glaub du hast da was vertauscht 


Fetter Tag wars gestern xD
nächstes mal nehm ich meine Cam dann auch mit. is gestern noch angekommen


----------



## stylo (20. September 2009)

salve....

hier wer kommt denn jetzt alles nächstes we mit nach thale??? 

greetz


----------



## Tammy (20. September 2009)

hat echt spaß gemacht heute. leider ist meine bremse ja kaput gegangen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. September 2009)

@ danny, Ist nur geprellt!! Nächstes WE dürfte alles wieder ok sein
und den Sam Hill machen ist nur geil. Warum habe ich nicht gleich nen Racer gehollt. Hätte mir eine menge Geld gespart


----------



## fiddel (20. September 2009)

...heut war geil muss ich sagen
christopher hat sich auch wieder blicken lassen...das is ja mal was
mülleimer hab ich gesponsort oder eher gesagt der ort

hier etwas bildmaterial von gestern


----------



## Camper122222 (21. September 2009)

schönes bild fiddel... 
kevin und ich sind auch wieder aus thale da .... 
strecke war auch ok aber ein bisschen ausgefahren.... 
mfg tobi


----------



## fiddel (21. September 2009)

kevin???welcher kevin? meinste mr. love? oder wen...
******* wenn sie ausgefahren is!
haben die sonst was verändert?
nurnoch 2 tage


----------



## stylo (21. September 2009)

wird bestimmt nen geiles we in thale!!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. September 2009)

ohja

Danny soll mal die Videos von Sonntag hochladen, jetzt hat Malente auch ein schönes Tretstück. Ihr wisst ja, immer wenn wir da sind, können wir die Hände nicht von der Schaufel lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (21. September 2009)

@nils: ich guck mir mal morgen an was ihr gemacht habt . 
@fiddel: ja mr.lover . ne leider iist alles gleich geblieben... 
ja ich fahr ja erst in 3 tagen :-!. haltet uns mal was frei _D


----------



## fiddel (22. September 2009)

was isn mit danny los???


----------



## Danny-128 (22. September 2009)

Was soll denn los sein ? Alles normal kein Bier vor 4 
Ne habe heute meine letzte Klausur geschreiben musste halt noch ein bischen was tun dafür !!!


----------



## Timmö__ (22. September 2009)

Will das Vid sehen.. will wissen was sich geändert hat ^^


----------



## fiddel (23. September 2009)

morgen gehts los"!!!!


----------



## stylo (23. September 2009)

aber 100%ig,das wird der hammer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max_1991 (24. September 2009)

wer ist samstag in malente??


----------



## sramx9 (26. September 2009)

moin,
glaube zwar nicht das wir uns kennen ( dafür war ich dieses jahr zu selten da ) aber kumpel und ich sind heute ab ca. 11 Uhr da.

@ timmö - wenn du mit willst - spätestens 10.15 bei mir - haben wir vor 5 Min erst ausgemacht.deshalb so kurzfristig.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Timmö__ (26. September 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> moin,
> glaube zwar nicht das wir uns kennen ( dafür war ich dieses jahr zu selten da ) aber kumpel und ich sind heute ab ca. 11 Uhr da.
> 
> @ timmö - wenn du mit willst - spätestens 10.15 bei mir - haben wir vor 5 Min erst ausgemacht.deshalb so kurzfristig.
> ...



Na klasse.. da habe ich noch seelig gepennt. Hab mir die halbe Nacht um die Ohren gehustet. Also nicht weiter wild, bin echt nicht fit. Viel Spaß,
vllt ein andern mal


----------



## sramx9 (26. September 2009)

tach allerseits,

hat mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht. 

@timmö - ging leider nicht früher. haben heute morgen erst besprochen, dass wir nach B M fahren. Dann mal gute besserung


----------



## Timmö__ (27. September 2009)

Wie gesagt, gar kein Problem. Die nächsten Wochen komme ich wohl gar nicht nach Malente, da ich mir gestern den Oberschenkel zerbombt hab. Iwas stimmt mit dem Muskel nicht. Kann das Bein nicht anwinkeln und nicht auftreten. Montag erstmal zum Doc.


----------



## Bruno500 (28. September 2009)

Moin alle zusammen!
Der Jörg (sramx9) und ich (Andy) waren am Samstag mal wieder in Male. Hat Spaß gemacht. 
Ich hab da aber mal ne Frage: Wir beide haben vor längerer Zeit, genauer gesagt, vor dem letzten Rennen mit dem Sturz von Christopher und dem Ärger mit dem Förster, den Vorschlag gemacht, das wir ein paar Kubikmeter Kies spendieren würden. Wie ist denn jetzt die allgemeine Situation? Dürften wir denn wieder Bauen. Und wollt Ihr das überhaupt? Also wir stehen noch zu unserem Angebot. Lasst uns doch mal wissen, was Ihr meint. 
Bis denn erstmal, Andy


----------



## stylo (28. September 2009)

also tobi den geist hab ich schonmal gefunden!!!


----------



## stylo (28. September 2009)

bkomm das bild ier irgendwie nicht hoch!******** aber hier gibts schonmal den link http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/478603


----------



## fiddel (28. September 2009)

öööööy hab mich auch grad gefunden beim durchstöbern...die cd mit den fotos muss noch bei nols sein! muss ich euch noch zu shcicken!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2009)

Ich hab die Bilder von der CD hier, auch schon hochgeladen, so dass ihr sie runterladen könnt. Abrechnen müsst ihr sie mit Frithjof.

@Frithjof: Soll ich den Link hier posten, sodass sich jeder die Bilder laden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (28. September 2009)

jop mach des mal

...dann müsst ihr mir die euronen überweisen oder in malente ma geben...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/nilsseidel/ThaleIXSCup09#


----------



## schoko404 (28. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder!!!! Wäre zu gerne dabei gewesen.
Hat einer von euch Lust und Zeit am kommenden oder übernächsten Wochenende nach Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee oder Winterberg oder nochmal nach Thale zu fahren?? Ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und muss definitiv nochmal raus!!!!!


----------



## A**x (28. September 2009)

Hammer geile bilder hammer geiles Wochenende endlich mal alle auf einem Haufen beim Zelten und nächtest Jahr sind wir noch mehr Wir können bald ne eingen Klasse aufmachen  xD naja war wie immer geil.....


----------



## stylo (28. September 2009)

@ friedholm
    wo hast denn das bild her,hab bis jetz noch nichts anderes gefunden!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. September 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!!!! Wäre zu gerne dabei gewesen.
> Hat einer von euch Lust und Zeit am kommenden oder übernächsten Wochenende nach Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee oder Winterberg oder nochmal nach Thale zu fahren?? Ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und muss definitiv nochmal raus!!!!!



Zum Saisonabschluss sind se ja alle in Winterberg, ich denke ich werde dann mitkommen.
Und in den Herbstferien (in 2  Wochen) werde ich vielleicht nochmal in den Harz.


----------



## tuningmafia (28. September 2009)

Hallo ihr Gestörten,

Ich hab ja am Sa. auch ein paar Fotos gemacht, zwar nicht die Besten aber immer hin welche.  Wie ich gehört habe sind alle auch am So. unverletzt unten angekommen. 


Hier die Bilder:
http://img84.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=ixs1.jpg


----------



## Danny-128 (29. September 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Abfahrtsportes !

Also die Bilder sind echt gut  ausser das der Frithof vergessen hat meins mitzubringen !
Aber wenigstens hat die Atze aus dem Randbezirk Berlin ein paar Bilder gemacht ! 
Danke


----------



## Timmö__ (29. September 2009)

Was hat sich denn nun aufm Downhill in Malente geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. September 2009)

das frag ich mich auch!!!


----------



## Timmö__ (29. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> ohja
> 
> Danny soll mal die Videos von Sonntag hochladen, jetzt hat Malente auch ein schönes Tretstück. Ihr wisst ja, immer wenn wir da sind, können wir die Hände nicht von der Schaufel lassen



Interpretiere ich als "an der Strecke wurde was verändert".


----------



## Danny-128 (29. September 2009)

Nichts ! Hat sich geändert !


----------



## fiddel (30. September 2009)

asooo...ja es gibt ein tretstück!....der start ist weiter nach hinten verlegt!


----------



## Timmö__ (30. September 2009)

Zimmert da lieber nen Startturm


----------



## Danny-128 (30. September 2009)

Hello! 

Habe mal den oberen Teil der Strecke aus Thale im Videoformat hochgeladen !

Kuckst du hierhttp://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3114


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (30. September 2009)

"Das war aber knapp gerade"


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. September 2009)

killer


----------



## stylo (30. September 2009)

ja ja da wäre der bunzel dem langhaarigen bombenleger fast in den nacken gesprungen,der bekloppte


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ! 

Folgendes liegt noch an ! 





> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> die Royal Bavarian Woodpacker machen am 17.18.10. ne Abschluss DH- Sesion
> in Osternohe.
> Wenn Ihr Bock habt, kommen mit Bier und Grillfleisch !!! und Radl



Wer lust hat kann sich bei mir melden oder hier was schreiben ! 
Ich denke keiner von hier war schon mal in Osternohe !

Also gebt euch a ruck und nunter gema !


----------



## Timmö__ (2. Oktober 2009)

17 und 18 oktober?


----------



## burn (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss hier auch nochmal ein bisschen Werbung machen  

Am Sonntag den 18.10.2009 findet im Bikepark am Wurmberg das ::: BROCKEN-ROCKEN Freeride Race ::: statt. Inklusive verbilligter Tageskarten fuer den Lift, waere ja evtl. auch fuer euch interessant 

So nebenbei plant ihr in Malente mal wieder was in die Richtung? Ich nehme mir schon ewig vor mal bei euch vorbeizukommen, aber irgendwie sind selbst die paar Kilometer aus Eutin meist zu weit. Bzw. ich habe kein Rad dabei wenn ich mal dort bin...


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja Timmö 17 und 18 Oktober ! Ist es die da schon zu kalt ?


----------



## Timmö__ (2. Oktober 2009)

Scheiß auf die Kälte. Mein Oberschenkel muss erstmal heilen


----------



## schoko404 (2. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts denn dieses We mit Male aus? Wer kommt morgen und/oder Sonntag??


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Hauke ! 

Also heute nicht aber vielleicht morgen ! Kommt drauf an wie es Zeitlich passt , aber melde mich heute abend nochmal !

Noch was anderes will mir einen neuen Maxxis Minion Dh-R kaufen wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand ein Satz Reifen brauch ?
Dann Lohnt sich das verschicken wenigstens ! 
Ein Minion DH kostet in der 42a Mischung nur 31 â¬ das StÃ¼ck.
Also sagt mir mla bescheid wenn Intresse besteht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Oktober 2009)

jo ich rbauch noch n satz minion und wie sieht aus mit dem wetttsceeeeen?
grüße


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

die kosten in der 42a Mischung auch 31 â¬!
Also ein satz Minion und ein Satz Wetscream


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

He Leute ! 

Bei CRC sind im Moment die TLD Helme sehr günstig die 09 Modelle zu super Konditionen ! 
Der eine oder andere brauch ja noch einen !!!http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## stylo (4. Oktober 2009)

@ danny

du sage mal bekommst geld dafür für so viel werbung??


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ne nicht wirklich ! 
Denke bloß an meine Kollegen wenn es um günstige Ware geht ! 

Was ist mit dir kann ich idr nicht auch noch was verkaufen ?

Brauchst nicht auch noch ein Satz Reifen ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

hätte noch gern die Conti Kaiser 

Fahrt ihr jetzt eigentlich nochmal nach Wibe??


----------



## D!rt (4. Oktober 2009)

moin,

ich wollte mal anfragen, ob wir eventuell ( absprache mit matze vorrausgesetzt  ) dieses jahr noch ein kleines rennen in malente veranstalten wollen ? ende oktober oder so...wenn es ein feedback gibt könnte man ja was planen. 
sachpreise etc wären vorhanden....

mfg


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

He Marc !

Also Die Contis muss ich mal nachhacken ! 
Ob er die auch günstig verkauft ?
Ja nach WiBe gehts auf jedenfall nochmal aber hast du nicht auch noch lust nach Osternohe zu fahren ! Mal den Park abchecken ? 
Ich denke Wibe wird so in der ersten Woche wo ich Ferien habe laufen , ich hoffe doch alle die diesen Thread verfolgen doch auch hinkommen ein kleines Jahresabschluss treffen in Winterberg !!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Oktober 2009)

D!rt schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen, ob wir eventuell ( absprache mit matze vorrausgesetzt  ) dieses jahr noch ein kleines rennen in malente veranstalten wollen ? ende oktober oder so...wenn es ein feedback gibt könnte man ja was planen.
> sachpreise etc wären vorhanden....
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (4. Oktober 2009)

@ all: Lasst uns doch mal nen Termin für Wibe festlegen, damit das jeder arbeitstechnisch son bisl planen kann. Je mehr Leute dabei wären desto lustiger wirds doch.
Also postet mal, ob und wann ihr dabei sein könntet...
Also ich kann schonmal nur noch an Wochenenden, da nur noch eine Woche Urlaub :-(
greetz Hauke


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Oktober 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> [...] Also ich kann schonmal nur noch an Wochenenden [...]



dito!

Hätte Lust! Bin dieses Jahr mehr mit dem XC-Bike radeln gewesen als mit meinem DH...

Wäre eine coole Sache, wenn man mehr Leute aktivieren könnte!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde aufjedenfall auch mitkommen


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Oktober 2009)

Je nach Termin wären wir wohl schon zu dritt!  hoffentlich klappt es!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

Okay also ich bin auf jedefall dabei ! Keine frage .

Termin mäßig ist es mir egal wann , der Park macht aber im Oktober irgendwann die Schotten zu .
Also sollten wir doch bald los , so mitte Oktober wäre halt ein Traum .
Entweder 10-11 oder 17-18.10 wäre glaube ich eine gute Idee . 
Das sollten wir doch wohl hinbekommen ! mal ein Tag nach Winterberg zu fahren oder auch 2 Tage


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich wäre schon für den 10 und 11 Okt. Das Wetter wird nicht besser und da haben die auf jedenfall noch auf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

Okay das ist schon mal ein anfang ! 
Marc willst du denn 2 Tage da bleiben ?
Hätte kein Problem damit , leider habe ich am 10 schon Semseter Party heist also ich komme erst am 11 nach Winterberg !


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier nochmal was zum anheizen ! ! ! [ame="http://vimeo.com/4152701"]http://vimeo.com/4152701[/ame]


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Das Überlege ich mir noch,evtl. schon! Aber werfen wie den 11.10.09 mal in die Runde und halten das Date mal fest

Mal schauen, wie viele wir werden!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hossa ! Marc das läuft ! 
So Nolsi ist auch dabei und wer noch ?


----------



## schoko404 (4. Oktober 2009)

DABEI!!!...ich würde allerdings auch schon am 10. hinfahren...aber warten wir mal ab was der rest sagt...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Oktober 2009)

...nur zur Info, Wettertechnisch ist die übernächste Woche wesentlich besser vorhergesagt!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

Also Termin :

Am 10-11

Am 17-18

Am 24-25 

So sagt doch mal wer wann und wo !

Mir ist es ja egal ! Bin immer dabei


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Oktober 2009)

17 und 18er


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Oktober 2009)

17/18 würde bei mir evtl auch gehen. Bis dahin sollte mein neues Radl fertig sein und mein Oberschenkel wieder fit. Vllt kommt auch noch ein Kollege mit.


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Oktober 2009)

17-18 wäre für mich auch ideal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (4. Oktober 2009)

17-18 hört sich gut an... 
werd in meiner atzen ecke mal horchen ob noch wer bock hat...


----------



## trafko (4. Oktober 2009)

also hills und ich wären evtl am 10-11 am start. müsste aber nochmal mit ihm reden weil wir eigentlich nach willingen wollten!


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das wird eh nicht klappen, dass _alle _an einem Termin kommen bzw. Zeit haben. Keule wollte eigentlich auch nochmal nach WiBe - zumindest wollten wir diesen Monat noch hin. Ich kann ihn nachher mal anrufen.


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2009)

Doch das mit dem Termin sollten wir schon hinbekommen ! 
Ich würde das richtig geil finden wenn alle von hier sich in Winterberg wiedersehen ! 
Dann ist meine Kamera auch dabei


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Oktober 2009)

Bisher scheint es ja so zu sein, dass der 17/18. favorisiert wird.


----------



## sannihh (5. Oktober 2009)

also wir sind auf jeden Fall am 11.10 in Winterberg ))
wär schön den einen oder anderen aus Malente dort zu treffen
Noch mal zum Jahresabschlussrennen Malente DH...wäre genial wenn wir da noch was organisieren könnten, Termin das WE 30.10/1.11 ?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich fasse zusammen:

Bisher:

*10./11.09*

schoko404
  hills
  trafko
  sannihh

*17./18.09*

  Mr_Banyan
  DH-Shredder
  Timmö
  Danny-128
  SPEE


----------



## D!rt (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre an einem Abschlussrennen mehr als interessiert....Ich mus sgerade noch eine Schulter Eck Gelenk Sprengung auskorrieren, aber anfang November wäre guter Termin. Ich würde auch Sachpreise zur verfügung stellen. ich werde diese Woche Matze mal anrufen um das abzusprechen.


----------



## Timmö__ (5. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jmd vllt aus eigener Erfahrung was der Spaß nach WiBe kosten würde? Alles inkl. Verpflegung, Liftkarten, Unterkunft, etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Oktober 2009)

UPDATE:

*10./11.09*

  hills
  trafko
  sannihh

*17./18.09*

  Mr_Banyan
  DH-Shredder
  Timmö
  Danny-128
  SPEE
schoko404
(Keule?)


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Oktober 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Weiß jmd vllt aus eigener Erfahrung was der Spaß nach WiBe kosten würde? Alles inkl. Verpflegung, Liftkarten, Unterkunft, etc



Unterkunft kläre ich mal mit Keule, wenn er nachher mal telefonisch erreichbar ist. Was die anderen Kosten betrifft, müsste man mal googeln. 

Verpflegung, tja, äh, das müsste doch jeder selbst wissen. Habe mir selbst dazu noch keine Gedanken gemacht, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade dort angerufen. Am 17./18. hat der Park noch ganz regulär geöffnet. Es soll wohl naturgemäß etwas ruhiger sein, aber das sehe ich eher als Vorteil für uns... 

Hier nochmal die Preisliste:

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/preise-verleih/liftpreise.php

Ich schau´mal, wie man das mit der Übernachtung arrangiert kriegt.

Bis späääääteeeeer!


----------



## fiddel (5. Oktober 2009)

mir passt der 10.-11. ganret da bin ich weg am we drauf bin ich auch weg also bei mir ghet nur der 24.-15.!

abschlussrennen wär geil.
...ne nur eien wetscreem und ein satz high roller...was is mit crc bestellung?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Liftkarten sind halt recht teuer wegen dem Pfand 5â¬ aber das bekommt man ja wieder ! 
Verpflegung ist auch nicht so schlimm Mc Donalds ist ums eck und sonst gibbet genug SupermÃ¤rkte da ! 
Vielleicht kann man da noch was regeln wegen den Karten ? Ich kÃ¼mmere mich mal drum .


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Oktober 2009)

Danny, das mit den Liftkarten wäre cool. Ich habe mal wegen Unterkunft geschaut, aber preislich bewegt sich nichts unter 25 pro Person.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPEE (5. Oktober 2009)

wir sind immer so mit ca 150-200 â¬ unterwegs...


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja Benny ihr geht ja abends auch richtig Steil wie Schubraketen ! 
Das kann ich mir nicht leisten und du weist ja was bei manchen dann passiert wenn sie getrunken haben !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre auch dabei, beide Termine passen.

Immoment gibts glaube ich ein paar Prozente auf die Liftpreise. 25%, habe ich so im Winterberg-Thread gelesen.

Ich brauche keine Reifen! (Frithelm war noch mit meinem Account angemeldet und hat hier wirren Kram geschrieben)


----------



## SPEE (5. Oktober 2009)

ja klar... bei manchen *g*

aber ist doch so:  sprit zu zweit ca 50â¬ a.pers
                         Ã¼bernachtung 30â¬  2 nÃ¤chte macht 60â¬
                          10er liftkarte mein ich liegt bei 18â¬ ohne pfand x2 36â¬

                           denn sind wir schon bei 146â¬ und haben noch nix gefuttert...

hat echt nix mit steil gehn zu tun, ist einfach so und bestimmt nicht bÃ¶s gemeint.


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2009)

Weis ich doch ! Aber wir sollten trotzdem in Erwägung ziehen in almrausch zu gehen !!! 
Wenn wir schon mal alle da sind .

Okay Nils habe dir schon die beiden Sätze bestellt das ist ja richtig dumm jetzt.

10./11.09

hills
trafko
sannihh

17./18.09

Mr_Banyan
DH-Shredder
Timmö
Danny-128
SPEE
schoko404
(Keule?) 
Nils 

24./25

Frithof


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. Oktober 2009)

Alpenrausch. Alpenrausch!


----------



## SPEE (5. Oktober 2009)

10./11.09

hills
trafko
sannihh

17./18.09

Mr_Banyan
DH-Shredder
Timmö
Danny-128
SPEE
schoko404
(Keule?)
Nils
Schoko


24./25

Frithof


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich krieg´ Keule nicht erreicht. Handy ist aus.


----------



## kosh_hh (6. Oktober 2009)

nur zur Info Winterberg: wg. des Bobtrainings für Olympia ist der 4X und der obere Teil des Funrides gesperrt. D.h. man kann vom Slopestyle nicht zum Lift abfahren und der untere Teil des Funrides muss dann wohl über die Freecross Strecke angefahren werden. Deswegen gibts auch 15% auf die Eintrittspreise. Aber für die meisten ist wohl eh der DH das wichtigste.

Ich werde am 11. dasein.


----------



## trafko (6. Oktober 2009)

ja sauber dann sehen wir uns wohl da also hills und ich werden auch defenitiv dieses we fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiLLs (6. Oktober 2009)

wann ist das da gesperrt jetzt kommendes wochenende??????


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Bereits seit dem 28.09.


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

Egal wir wollen ja eh nur DH fahren oder ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Oktober 2009)

Joooooo!


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Rischtisch!


----------



## HiLLs (6. Oktober 2009)

ähhh na das ja nicht so prall!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

Was DH fahren ? Na klar ist das prall


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Was DH fahren ? Na klar ist das prall



Seh ich aus so! DH fahren ist mehr als prall!


----------



## stylo (6. Oktober 2009)

hammer prall is DH!!!!also ich kann leider nicht mitkomm nach WB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepierre (6. Oktober 2009)

ich will, wer nimmt mich mit ?


----------



## stylo (6. Oktober 2009)

@ lepierre

wie gehts der Hüfte???


----------



## SPEE (6. Oktober 2009)

*******... mit dem slope. aber zum gap kommen wir immer noch vom freecross aus.
der downhill wird denn ja extra voll sein...


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> ich will, wer nimmt mich mit ?



Wann wolltest Du denn genau mit? Ich hätte _vielleicht _noch einen Platz frei, ist aber nicht 100%ig sicher.
Ich bin auf der "17/18.09" Liste...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte auch einen Platz frei bzw. bin alleine und würde sonst auch gerne bei jemanden mitfahren, zwecks Kosten.


----------



## schoko404 (6. Oktober 2009)

Fahre auch noch alleine! Sollten wir wohl irgendwie hinbekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn ich irgendwo mitfahren könnte. Meine Freundin bräuchte den Wagen eigentlich...


----------



## lepierre (6. Oktober 2009)

also bezueglich des bikeparks.

ich wuerde gerne bei jemandem mitfahren, hab dann eine reisetasche voller ausruestung und mein v10 was ich auseinanderbauen kann ( vorder und hinterrad )

natuerlich werde ich mich an benzinkosten beteiligen!!!

wer hat denn noch einen platz fuer einen penner ohne auto ? am besten ne PM!


----------



## HiLLs (6. Oktober 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Was DH fahren ? Na klar ist das prall



nein nicht DH sondern das man nicht alles fahren kann wegen diesen olympia kram


----------



## lepierre (6. Oktober 2009)

stylo schrieb:


> @ lepierre
> 
> wie gehts der Hüfte???




huefte ist alles gut, allerdings schmerzt meine ferse immer noch beim auftreten, aber das passt schon. danke der nachfrage


----------



## Camper122222 (6. Oktober 2009)

ich will auch mit nach wb :/// hab auch ferien


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> ich will auch mit nach wb :/// hab auch ferien



Du musst das spezifizieren. Wann...


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja dann solten wir mal die Liste aktualisieren ! Wer nun wann wo mit kommt ! 
Also Hauke ich könnte dich schon mitnehmen aber dann müsstest du auch irgendwie-,wo 
schlafen und ich will ja auch 2 Tage da bleiben von Samstag auf Sonntag ! Ansosnten wäre das kein Problem .


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

1. Wer war denn jetzt mit Mitnehmen gemeint...?

2. Tragt Euch mal selber ein. Ist einfacher und übersichtlicher. 

 UPDATE reloaded:

*10./11.09*

  hills
  trafko
  sannihh

*17./18.09*

  Mr_Banyan
  DH-Shredder
  Timmö
  Danny-128
  SPEE
schoko404
(Keule?)
Nils 

24./25

Frithof 		
                                                                                       _________


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

Schoko404 der aus Bosau das liegt bei mir ums eck !


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

10./11.09

hills
trafko
sannihh

17./18.09

Mr_Banyan
DH-Shredder
Timmö
Danny-128
SPEE
schoko404
(Keule?) 
Schoko aus Lübeck !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepierre (6. Oktober 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> 10./11.09
> 
> hills
> trafko
> ...


+ 
17./18.09 Le Pierre aus Hamburg


----------



## trafko (6. Oktober 2009)

son ärger sind wir ja alleine auf weiter flur


----------



## lepierre (6. Oktober 2009)

ich wuerde gerne mit euch muss aber samstag und sonntag arbeiten....


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

UPDATE re-reloaded: 

*10./11.09*

  hills
  trafko
  sannihh

*17./18.09*

  Mr_Banyan
  DH-Shredder
  Timmö
  Danny-128
  SPEE
schoko404
Nils 
Schoko aus Lübeck !

24./25

Frithof


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

Möge die Macht mit euch sein !

Denn wir sind schon zu Acht


----------



## HiLLs (6. Oktober 2009)

10./11.09
kosh hh
hills
trafko
sannihh

17./18.09

Mr_Banyan
DH-Shredder
Timmö
Danny-128
SPEE
schoko404
(Keule?)
Nils

24./25

Frithof


----------



## lepierre (6. Oktober 2009)

version 1.1.2 

*10./11.09*

Kosh  
hills
  trafko
  sannihh

*17./18.09*

  Mr_Banyan
  DH-Shredder
  Timmö
  Danny-128
  SPEE
schoko404
Nils 
Schoko aus Lübeck !
Le Pierre ( vergesst mich nicht immer )

24./25

Frithof[/QUOTE]


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Möge die Macht mit euch sein !
> 
> Denn wir sind schon zu Acht



Erschreckend... Es werden immer mehr! Wir brauchen auf jeden Fall die Top 10!


----------



## SPEE (6. Oktober 2009)

version 1.1.2

10./11.09

Kosh
hills
trafko
sannihh

17./18.09

Mr_Banyan
DH-Shredder
Timmö
Danny-128
SPEE
schoko404
Nils
Schoko nicht aus Lübeck ! er wohnt schon weit über ein jahr in goldenbek ,kreis         segeberg...
Le Pierre ( vergesst mich nicht immer )

24./25

Frithof[/quote]
_________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke Benny für die Info ! 

Werde mir es merken !

Top Ten ? Top Twenty wäre besser ! 
So wie ich das vorhin mitbekommen habe ist Camper122222222 auch dabei evtl. sein Bruder auch !


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Dann mach mal ein Listen-Update-Reload...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie goil, so viele

Danny, nimm Deine Zeitmessmaschine + Funke mit. Wir machen unser eigenes DH Abschlussrace in WiBe


----------



## schoko404 (6. Oktober 2009)

Aktuelle Liste: 17./18.10

SPEE + Schoko (Goldenbek) (Abfahrt ???)
Danny_128 + schoko404 (Abfahrt Samstag Morgen früüüh)
Mr_Banyan
DH-Shredder
Timmö
Nils
Le Pierre
Camper12222
(Keule??)


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja meinste ich soll die mit einpacken ? 
Mitnehmen kann ich sie ja , aber du weist was dann immer passiert `!

Nach 2 mal fahren hat keiner mehr bock weil alle platt sind ! 

Winterberg Wir kommen !


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde nochmal Frank fragen (franky76). Vielleicht hat er ja Zeit. Dann wären wir noch einer mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, lass uns einfach Spass haben und gute Bilder(Filme) machen

Bei mir geht es auch Samstag los!!!!!!


----------



## SPEE (7. Oktober 2009)

Aktuelle Liste: 17./18.10

SPEE + Schoko (Goldenbeker Dorfatze) Freitag Nachmittag gegen 16.o00 uhr
Danny_128 + schoko404 (Abfahrt Samstag Morgen früüüh)
Mr_Banyan
DH-Shredder
Timmö
Nils
Le Pierre
Camper12222
(Keule??)


----------



## fiddel (7. Oktober 2009)

...also wann los ich bin eig bis zum 17. an der ostsee...aber evtl lässt sich da was regeln... wann fahrt ihr los???


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich denk´ mal, so früh wie möglich.


----------



## fiddel (7. Oktober 2009)

@ dirk welche knie schoner haste ?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=57


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. Oktober 2009)

Könnt Ihr mal sagen, wer mit wem fährt und ob Plätze frei sind, oder nicht. Das wäre glaube ich ganz hilfreich, damit man das schonmal planen kann. 

Und wie sieht das mit den Unterkünften aus? Will das jeder selber organisieren?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Oktober 2009)

Campingplatz oder als günstige Alternative der Parkplatz auf der anderen Straßenseite


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Oktober 2009)

Camping !!! Ich penn im Bus ! Hauke im Hotel ! 
Also ich nehme schon Huake mit ! 

Nils bestimmt den Fritolm oder ?


----------



## stylo (7. Oktober 2009)

@ frieddhölchen also ich hab diese hier! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9590


----------



## fiddel (7. Oktober 2009)

öööy dirk und welche größe???????????



ich werd leider nicht mitkommen da ich auf jugendgruppenleiterkurs bin! 

ps nur wegen der SEKTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (7. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab glaube ich größe M. 

ich fahre leider auch nicht mit!


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ihr Waschlappen ! 

Gebt doch zu das ihr angst habt !!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich wäre dabei! Und fahre alleine bzw. würde sonst auch gerne irgendwo mitfahren zwecks Kosten. Werde dann aufm Campingplatz campen, was wohl die meisten machen werden.

@Danny: Kommt der Bunzelmann auch?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Oktober 2009)

ja der kommt auch !


----------



## SPEE (8. Oktober 2009)

Alles abknicker...!!!  Wovor sollten die ANGST haben...???


----------



## stylo (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hab keine angst danny,muss leider zur beerdigung  am 19. aber in berlin,das wird mir alles zu knapp wegen zurückkomm.

danny du bist voll der lappen


----------



## fiddel (9. Oktober 2009)

größe M???? guck nochma nach die passten mir ja...

ich ANSGT vor wem...


----------



## Camper122222 (10. Oktober 2009)

fährt wer heute noch oben?!


----------



## stylo (10. Oktober 2009)

das war auf jeden fall M,bin ich mir sicher,weil es steht auf den dingern nichts drauf von wegen größe und so,nur andere komische bezeichnung die aber meines erachtens nichts über die größe aussagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde morgen nochmal nach Malle kommen


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Oktober 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nochmal nach Malle kommen



Na, dann sehen wir uns dann ja! Bin auch morgen da. Werde so gegen 12.00h da sein.


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Oktober 2009)

Woher kommen eig die Jungs, die nicht aus Malle kommen? 
Paar Mitfahrgelegenheiten wären echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Oktober 2009)

Lohbarbek bei Itzehoe


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich Nils 

Paar Leute aus Kiel gibst doch auch oder?

Habt ihr schonmal einen Frank mit nem silber/schwarzen Glory und ner silbernen Boxxer gesehen?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Oktober 2009)

Jau ich bin auch da ! Scheiss aufs Wetter einfach fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Oktober 2009)

Danny, wenn´s zu heftig regnet, dann komme ich natürlich nicht.  Schlammschlacht geht garnicht!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Oktober 2009)

@Timmö
Ja ! Ist das nicht der aus Neuseeland hier her gekommen ist ?

War glaube ich schon mal da .

@Shredder ! 

Ja gut ehh wenns natürlich so heftig Regnet dann ist natürlich Wartung und Pflege angesagt !


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Oktober 2009)

Der besitzt nen Surfladen in Kiel und war 1 Jahr in Neuseeland meine ich. Hat da mitm Biken angefangen. Aufjdenfall hab ich den mal im Sommer auf der Strecke getroffen.

Suche halt Leute die nicht zu weit weg wohnen um öfters zur Strecke zu kommen.


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Oktober 2009)

Jap dann war der schon mal da wollte auch öfters kommen !


----------



## schoko404 (10. Oktober 2009)

Bin morgen auch nochmal am Start


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand von euch noch ne 450er Fox Feder über? Meine 400er ist definitiv zu weich..


----------



## DH-Shredder (11. Oktober 2009)

Wettertechnisch sieht es ja im Moment nicht so anregend aus...


----------



## lepierre (11. Oktober 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch noch ne 450er Fox Feder über? Meine 400er ist definitiv zu weich..



hab eine 500 die etwas zu weich ist, sollte also mehr eine 450er sein 



DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Wettertechnisch sieht es ja im Moment nicht so anregend aus...



samstag soll es den ganzen tag ueber etwas nieseln, sonntag hingegen trocken...


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Oktober 2009)

lepierre schrieb:


> hab eine 500 die etwas zu weich ist, sollte also mehr eine 450er sein



Eh was?


----------



## lepierre (11. Oktober 2009)

naa, hab eine 500x2.8 fox feder. die mir allerdings sehr weich fuer eine 500er vorkommt.

( hatte die 500er drin, nur durchschlaege gehabt. bin auf eine fabrikneue 550 umgestiegen und die ist sehr straff..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (11. Oktober 2009)

Was wiegst du denn wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## DH-Shredder (11. Oktober 2009)

@lepierre: Hatte völlig vergessen, Dir zu schreiben... Sorry. Mache ich nachher  

Wer würde denn heute (bei dem Wetter) da sein?


----------



## lepierre (11. Oktober 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Was wiegst du denn wenn man fragen darf?



82kg, 184cm auf dem v10 durchgeschlagen ( daempfungsuebersetzung 2,37 ?)



DH-Shredder schrieb:


> @lepierre: Hatte völlig vergessen, Dir zu schreiben... Sorry. Mache ich nachher
> 
> Wer würde denn heute (bei dem Wetter) da sein?



kein problem 

also ein wenig nieselregen haelt mich nicht ab. stroemender regen waere suboptimal, dann muesste ich mir neue reifen holen


----------



## Camper122222 (11. Oktober 2009)

alles abknicker heute gewessen... :-/


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Oktober 2009)

ne habe nur gestern zu tief in Glas geschaut ! Das war nicht gut !


----------



## DH-Shredder (11. Oktober 2009)

War auch nicht da... Wetter war nicht so prall und da schlug mein Nullbock Falten...


----------



## schoko404 (11. Oktober 2009)

oh oh..ich war auch nicht da! mein Kupplungspedal am Passat hat sich zerlegt...ist aber schonwieder fit! Hauptsache nächste Woche klappts bei ALLEN!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Oktober 2009)

Joar ! geht schorf


----------



## DH-Shredder (11. Oktober 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Hauptsache nächste Woche klappts bei ALLEN!!!



Was...? Mit dem Kupplungspedal...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (11. Oktober 2009)

echt mal abknicker  wetter und strecke waren gut


----------



## schoko404 (11. Oktober 2009)

Wer von euch hat bereits eine Unterkunft gebucht? Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn wir irgendwo gemeinsam unterkommen könnten anstatt so verstreut. Oder holt ihr euch spontan ne Unterkunft sobald ihr da seid?? Also...her mit der Adresse!


----------



## SPEE (12. Oktober 2009)

wir haben ne warme stube... beim bikehotel blitz direkt bei der bikestation...


----------



## DH-Shredder (12. Oktober 2009)

SPEE schrieb:


> wir haben ne warme stube... beim bikehotel blitz direkt bei der bikestation...



Haben die eine Internetpräsenz? Fände es auch besser, wenn wir alle nicht überall verstreut wären.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. Oktober 2009)

Oh Ha, Wetterbericht gerade gelesen... Schneeregen bei max. 3 Grad, bzw. gefühlte Minusgrade

Mal schauen. Ansonsten Wohne ich wohl in Willingen ( Hab ein Gutschein) !!

Gruss MArc


----------



## DH-Shredder (12. Oktober 2009)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Oh Ha, Wetterbericht gerade gelesen... Schneeregen bei max. 3 Grad, bzw. gefühlte Minusgrade
> 
> Mal schauen. Ansonsten Wohne ich wohl in Willingen ( Hab ein Gutschein) !!
> 
> Gruss MArc



Ohh, neee....  Kälte, ja, Schneeregen, nein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ach nichts schneeregen !!!
Da wird Sonnenschein sein und wir werden Spass haben !!!


----------



## SPEE (12. Oktober 2009)

abwarten mit dem wetter..., das ändert sich noch!


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ha habe meine Bilder endlich aus Thale vom IXS Rennen bekommen !
Hier mal eins davon


----------



## SPEE (12. Oktober 2009)

Schaut gut aus..., alter RaCeR...!


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja Alt stimmt schon aber Racer nicht mehr ganz so 

Man bald fahr ich bei den Masters mit ohh Gott


----------



## DH-Shredder (12. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es irgendwelche Verlässliche Wetterdienste? Ich meine, auf Schneeregen o.ä. habe ich nämlich echt keine Lust.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. Oktober 2009)

http://ski.hochsauerland.de/wetter.html


----------



## schoko404 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ach...das Wetter wird schon!

@DH-Shredder:http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Winterberg+Blitz

Sieht gut aus die Stube und sehr praktisch direkt vor Ort! Werde mich wohl auch dort einnisten.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. Oktober 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Naja Alt stimmt schon aber Racer nicht mehr ganz so
> 
> Man bald fahr ich bei den Masters mit ohh Gott


 


Wat willste denn damit sagen!?  Geiles Bild, fahren wir nächstes JAhr Masters zusammen?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ne Marc eine Saison musst dich noch gedulden ! 
Noch bleibe ich eine Runde bei der Jugend aber der Abschied fällt mir bestimmt nicht schwer ! Weist ja wer rastet der rostet ! Das soll uns nicht passieren :damuen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Oktober 2009)

So Leute es sind nur noch 2 Tage bis zum Termin !
Wer kommt nun alles und wer nicht ?
Also Nils fährt schon am Freitag los und wird allein da sein so wie es aussieht !

@ Hauke 
Bist du schon so weit mit deinen Sachen und Rad ? Wann kommst du vorbei wegen Losfahren Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du schon Frietag was bringen könntest !

Also Leute macht mal hinne .


----------



## SPEE (15. Oktober 2009)

so ihr atzen...,werd mit schoko schon am freitag abend da sein...!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Oktober 2009)

Korrekt was ist mit dem Rest ? Der will wohl nicht mehr oder wie ?
Naja auf die Üblichen verdächtigen ist ja noch verlass .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute, ich bin leider raus!! Die Pflicht ruft und ich muss am WE zur Arbeit!

Wünsche euch aber mächtig Spass und macht geile Videos, bis zum nächsten mal, hoffentlich dieses JAhr

Gruss Marc

...aber vielleicht bekomme ich So wenigstens Malente hin!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. Oktober 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Korrekt was ist mit dem Rest ? Der will wohl nicht mehr oder wie ?
> Naja auf die Üblichen verdächtigen ist ja noch verlass .



Danny, ich mache das noch von zwei Sachen abhängig. 

1. Frank

2. Wetter 

Laut Wettervorhersage und aktuellem Wetter sind es dort derzeit Gefrierpunkttemperaturen. Außerdem soll tatsächlich Schneeregen aufkommen. 

Ich werde morgen sehen, wie das Wetter dort aktuell ist. Außerdem möchte ich nicht alleine fahren. Das wäre zu viel Kohle. 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Oktober 2009)

@Shredder ! 
Dann soll sich der Santa Cruz fahrende mal bei dir melden ! Oder macht er gerade schlimme sachen ! 
Naja das mit dem Wetter wird schon werden , ich werde morgen mal meinen Spezl anrufen der dort wohnt , der wird mir dann berichten was das Wetter macht .


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. Oktober 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @Shredder !
> Dann soll sich der Santa Cruz fahrende mal bei dir melden ! Oder macht er gerade schlimme sachen !
> Naja das mit dem Wetter wird schon werden , ich werde morgen mal meinen Spezl anrufen der dort wohnt , der wird mir dann berichten was das Wetter macht .



Santa geht das mit der Schulter nicht so gut. Hatten heute telefoniert... 

Gib mal bescheid wegen Wetter morgen. Das wäre wirklich


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Oktober 2009)

Mach ich ! Das kann ich gut .


----------



## SPEE (16. Oktober 2009)

also bis jetzt ist das wetter echt abge****t...!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (16. Oktober 2009)

Leute Leute, was geht denn hier ab? Soll ich Puder und Handtäschchen bringen?  Rauf aufs Bike und los gehts.

Letzte Woche hat Wibe auch bei Regen und Schlamm ordentlich Spaß gebracht. Wobei der meiste Schlamm erst nach dem Zielsprung kommt, weil da gerade gebaut wird.

Euch allen auf jedenfall viel Spaß dort.


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Oktober 2009)

Tja aus unserem ach so großen Kreis ist wohl nichts geworden ! 
Alles Schattenparker da stimm ich mal voll überein mit Kosch .

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal bei 35°+ im Wald . Aber dann ist es warscheinlich zu warm . OMFG

Aktuelle Liste: 17./18.10

Danny_128 + schoko404 (Abfahrt Samstag Morgen früüüh)
Nils


----------



## hacke242 (16. Oktober 2009)

hi danny.
ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich auch in wibe sein. letztes wochenende waren wir in willingen und wibe, bei regen und arschkälte! wa soll ich sagen, es war großartig!!!! ist halt kein hallensport und das gute dran ist, das man nicht so lange am lift warten muss.
bis morgen.


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil ! Bis morgen bei schlechten Wetter und viel Schalmm hoffentlich.


----------



## ime1980 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey Jungens, wer ist denn von euch morgen an dem Superdownhill in Malente anzutreffen.


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Oktober 2009)

Servas ! 

Hellas und Moin !

Also wir sind wieder da und zwar ohne Verletzung und Materialschäden ,
war ein Super geiles Wochenende.
Heute war sogar den ganzen Tag Sonneschein und Halli Galli inkl. anstehen am Lift .

Hier die Wichtigsten Aufnahmen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (19. Oktober 2009)

schier jungswär gern dabei gewesen...
nächstes mal.
ich bin nun jugendgruppenleiter


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Oktober 2009)

He die Sekte ist nun völlig ausser Rand und Band.
Dank dir Frithof !
Ja nächstes mal wird wohl erst im Frühjahr sein .


----------



## fiddel (19. Oktober 2009)

was isn eig mit den reifen????


----------



## Franky 76 (19. Oktober 2009)

Na da wäre ich doch gerne mitgefahren.. aber leider war ich Freitag noch im KH.. Hab nun im Dezember meine Schulter OP.. Hoffe ich bin zum Saisonstart 2010 wieder fit. Bis dahin muss ich mich wohl mit ein paar ruhigen Runden um See begnügen. Frag mich noch wie ich bis dahin die Füße still halten soll..?! :-/


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Oktober 2009)

@Fiddel 

Du wolltest ja keine haben sondern Nils ! 
Und da kam ja nichts nach .

@Frank 
Das schaffst du schon mit der Zeit zu überbrpcken .
Kaufst dir ein paar ordentliche Bike DVD`s und dann kann die langeweile und warterei kommen !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Oktober 2009)

Geile Bilder, sieht nach einer menge Spass aus


----------



## fiddel (19. Oktober 2009)

******* ja des wa weil nols hier am notebook angemeldet wa hab des net mitbekommen...
hab gedacht des reicht wenn ich sag ich will welche haben ja auch son bisschen drüber geschnackt...isses denn jetzt zu spät?????


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. Oktober 2009)

Und das sind mir die Pfadfinder von morgen Nichtmal Augen im Kopp^^


----------



## Franky 76 (20. Oktober 2009)

@ Danny

Na ja, so fahren darf ich ja noch.. Videos sind eh schon für die Tage am Lagerfeuer bestellt.. ;-)


----------



## Camper122222 (20. Oktober 2009)

hey leute kommt jmd von euch am wochenende nochmal nach malente ? 
oder sind eure bikes fürn winter schon verstaut?! 
Tobiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. Oktober 2009)

Kann gut sein, dass ich nochmal rumkomme.

Muss höchstwahrscheinlich nämlich nochmal zu Danny. Hab da gute Nachrichten für Ihn


----------



## Standrohr (20. Oktober 2009)

tach

da wetter imo taugt, werde ich morgen in Malente bissl fahren.
ich weiss ist unter der woche, daher eher schlecht...

also wer bock hat, immer vorbei kommen.
bin mitm kumpel da

fahre ein Giant ReignX
der danny und fiddel kennt mich...

gruss


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. Oktober 2009)

Bin am überlegen morgen oder Samstag fahren...


edit: Morgen Mittag bin ich und der Daniel auch da


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja das ist wohl so ! Man bin doch gerade erst mal ein Tag wieder am entspanne da muss ich schon wieder los .


----------



## Standrohr (20. Oktober 2009)

höhrt sich gut an

kommt mal ruhig vorbei, macht mit mehr leuten einfach mehr spass.

wetter is ja hervorragend

edit. wann seit ihr denn ca. da?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Oktober 2009)

Mittags, denke so gegen zwölfe.

Will nämlich noch meine Boxxer auseinandernehmen und dann komm ich rum.


----------



## Standrohr (21. Oktober 2009)

OK, werde auch gegen mittag aufschlagen


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Oktober 2009)

He leute was macht Paul mit den Bildern ? Will er die für sich behalten oder sind die alle nichts geworden ?`
War lustig heute bis auf Nils sein dingens da mit Pedale ab und so .


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Oktober 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht. Nur meinem Kopf und Oberschenkel nicht-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. Oktober 2009)

Das wird schon wieder pack halt a bissl Eis druaf !


----------



## Standrohr (21. Oktober 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Nur meinem Kopf und Oberschenkel nicht-.-



das glaube ich dir gerne

noch beim doc gewesen? alles OK?

ja hab paul schon angeschrieben, er soll mal zusehen...  er war bis jetzt aber nicht online
bilder sind gute dabei, soweit ich das auf der cam erkennen konnte.

gruss


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Oktober 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir gerne
> 
> noch beim doc gewesen? alles OK?



Alles OK, ne beim Doc war ich nicht.


----------



## stylo (21. Oktober 2009)

@ nolz

was isn passiert,hast dich gemault???


----------



## schoko404 (21. Oktober 2009)

...dafür war ich beim Doc wegen dem "kleinen Fahrfehler" in Wibe!!! Ist nochmal gut gegangen...und ich hab jetzt tolle schwarz/weiß Fotos!!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Oktober 2009)

He Hauke was da los ? Bist jetzt krankgeschrieben oder wie ?
Man ihr macht aber auch immer sachen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ist nur ne Muskelüberdehnung! Trotzdem gibts jetzt auf jeden Fall nen Neckprotektor!!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Oktober 2009)

Gute Idee das ist immer Perfekt ! Musst mal den Pyrosteiner hier im Forum Kontaktieren der Verkauft das Leatt Brace Club fÃ¼r 312 â¬ ist sehr gÃ¼nstig !


----------



## schoko404 (21. Oktober 2009)

...bin ich schon am Ball!! Will aber erstmal den EVS und Leatt Brace Club probetragen..mal sehen welcher MIR besser passt!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. Oktober 2009)

stylo schrieb:


> @ nolz
> 
> was isn passiert,hast dich gemault???



Baum mitgenommen, Pedale abgerissen, mega Kopfschmerzen und roter Oberschenkel


----------



## fiddel (22. Oktober 2009)

etwa meine holzfeller pedale?????
ich will auch ma wieder vorbei kommen ma gucken wies so. aussieht.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Oktober 2009)

ganz genau die Seite! Nun habe ich wieder ein rechtes Pedal weniger. Aber ich kann ja mal mein Set, was ich hier liegen hab aus den defekten reparieren.


----------



## Stolem (22. Oktober 2009)

FotosFotosFotos,

hatte bislang leider noch keine Zeit die Fotos durchzuschauen und hochzuladen. Sorry!!
Ich versuch es heute Abend zu machen - kanns aber nicht versprechen.

Wenn sie dann da sind ladt ich sie bei FlickR oder Picasa hoch.
Also entweder heute Abend oder morgen Abend.

Immer mit der Ruhe


----------



## Timmö__ (22. Oktober 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Baum mitgenommen, Pedale abgerissen, mega Kopfschmerzen und roter Oberschenkel



Vllt wäre ein Arztbesuch doch angebracht?
Heftige Kopfschmerzen nach einem Crash sind nicht gerade ungefährlich.


----------



## Stolem (22. Oktober 2009)

So. Die Fotos sind aufm Klappcomputer und ich stöpsel da nachher noch den großen Screen dran.
Dann wird n bissel an den Reglern gedreht und hochgeladen.
Die Bilder sind aber zwischen 5 und 10MB groß - daher werde ich sie auf 3000x sonstwas Pixel runter bommeln..


----------



## Stolem (22. Oktober 2009)

sooo
die Bilder sind nun bei FlickR
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stolem/

Ich selbst bin nicht 100%ig zufrieden. Naja war halt das 1. mal DH fotografieren. Im Schnee ists dann doch Fehlerverzeiender...

Die Bilder lade ich auch gerade als .rar hoch.
PW ist: ibc

http://depositfiles.com/files/tza07ieza

Hier noch die Originalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. Oktober 2009)

Danke Paul ! Sind doch sehr gut geworden weiß gar nicht was du hast !


----------



## Timmö__ (22. Oktober 2009)

Wieso macht ihr immer soviele Bilder von dem Kicker? Und so wenige vom Roadgap?


----------



## Stolem (22. Oktober 2009)

warn garnicht beim Roadgab und ich war nur kurz mitm Hund da.
Also auch ohne Bike und CO


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Oktober 2009)

Weil das Roadgap langweilig ist und man nur runterfallen muss !Und da ist nur ein Raodgap . Bei dem Sprung oben kann man ja noch die halbe Strecke fahren . Das was eh am meisten Spass macht .


----------



## Standrohr (22. Oktober 2009)

yeah super paul,

bin noch grad am kochen  - danach schau ich mir sie mal an.

besten dank


----------



## Timmö__ (22. Oktober 2009)

War ja bisher leider nur ohne Bike da. Da wirkte das Gap schon nicht schlecht. Bräuchte bestimmt meine 20 min bevor ich das spring. 

Hat sich denn seit dem Frühsommer noch was geändert auf der Strecke bis auf den Start?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ne nicht wirklich ! Ist alles noch so wie es sein soll. Ausser das jetzt mehr Bäume im weg liegen , die Holzfäller sind am werkeln !


----------



## Timmö__ (22. Oktober 2009)

Darf an der Strecke (rein rechtlich) gebaut werden wie man lustig ist? Oder gibt es da Einschränkungen vom Forstamt o.Ä?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte die Strecke bloß Pflegen und in Schuß halten ! Ab und an ein paar veränderung sind okay ! Aber dann bitte sinnvolle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (22. Oktober 2009)

Ging mehr darum, ob es Einschränkungen vom Förster gibt. zB keine Holzkonstruktionen, Felsen iwo ausbuddeln, etc.

Evtl Wege freihalten?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja so wie du schon gesagt hast stimmt das schon!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Oktober 2009)

http://www.dfdsseaways.de/passagen/Amsterdam-Newcastle/Autofaehre-England

Der Trip nach Schottland rückt immer näher ! Bald ist das Jahr vorbei und wir dann da !

Hab da mal eine Fährverbindung rausgesucht ! Evtl gibts noch andere von Dänemark nach Schottland rüber aber da muss ich mal schauen .


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. Oktober 2009)

Super! Ich werde wahrscheinlich doch dabei sein zwecks Ausbildung.

Sollte schon gehen bei mir


----------



## Macross (24. Oktober 2009)

wie schottland? was da los? und danny was ist mit der gabel besteht da nu interesse?^^


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ne mit der Gabel das wird leider nichts da der jenige kein Geld zur Zeit hat.
Und mit dem Schottlandtrip geht ja los nächstes Jahr im Juni oder  Juli mal sehen welches Datum wir dann nehmen . 
Muss ja auch  noch mit ein paar anderen geklärt werden wann und wo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs, wollten am We mal wieder nach Malente....wär schön auf ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu treffen )). Wer ist noch am Start?


----------



## Stolem (27. Oktober 2009)

mhmh. ich überlege. Falls mich wer ab HL mitnehmen kann wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei xD

cheerio


----------



## SPEE (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin da..., und komm wol zusammen mit schoko


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht komm ich denn auch  nochmal, wann seid ihr denn da? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja Nolsi komm mal nach Malente dann bring ich meine Kamera mit und wir machen das ganze nochmal mit dem Baum ! Bloß für die Cam


----------



## schoko404 (27. Oktober 2009)

dann bin ich auch dabei!!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut brauch noch helfers helfer zum Bilder machen  damit ich genau weiß wann Nils geflogen kommt !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wovon ihr redet


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2009)

Pedale im Baum! Na Na .... 
sind wohl noch Gedächnisslücken vorhanden ! He wenn das so ist ich habe mein Geld fürs Alutech noch nicht bekommen !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## fiddel (27. Oktober 2009)

schottland bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2009)

Yeah ! Alle dabei , dann werden wir Steve mal zeigen wie Biertrinken bei den Krauts geht .
Und natürlich Fort William Rocken . Yippie ey ye


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2009)

Dann kann ich ja bei Frithjof in seinem neuen Auto mitfahren Schön.


----------



## sannihh (27. Oktober 2009)

werden wohl beide Tage nach Malente fahren, das freie We ausnutzen


----------



## stylo (27. Oktober 2009)

mmh ich denke ich bin auch wieder mal dabei am samstag


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde wenn dann nur zum Photo machen kommen


----------



## Stolem (27. Oktober 2009)

an die Hamburger: fahrt ihr mitm auto oder mitm Zug?
Habt ihr im Auto den Platz frei? oder wie oder watt?

Ich würde am Samstag kommen denke ich. Vll auch am Sonntag - da auch mit eigenem Fahrzeug.

Dann mit Bike + Cam!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Oktober 2009)

Los alle kommen ! Mit und ohne Cam mit und ohne Bike mit und ohne Talent ! 
Wird sicher lustig ! 
Nols ich freue mich schon drauf wenn du fährst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (27. Oktober 2009)

haben leider keinen Platz mehr frei :-((((


----------



## Stolem (27. Oktober 2009)

kagge!!!


Vll komm ich mitm Zug.
Wird schon schief gehen!


----------



## Macross (27. Oktober 2009)

samstach oder watt?^^


----------



## Stolem (27. Oktober 2009)

samstach mitn zuch und sonntach mitn autokraftwagen


----------



## stylo (27. Oktober 2009)

also ick bin "sammßtachg"  dabei!!!

danny soll ich dann vorher vorbeikomm oder nimmst mein bike mit???


----------



## SPEE (28. Oktober 2009)

Watt is im Meer... 

Wann gehts denn nu los, Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (28. Oktober 2009)

denke das ich auch dabei bin aber eher sa. 

sonntag muss ich mich ausruhen


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Oktober 2009)

Samstag UND Sonntag


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade meine 500er Feder eingebaut. Werde die wohl Samstag in Malente testen 

Werd auch mit dem Zug kommen -  es sei denn es besteht die Möglicheit das mich jemand mit dem Auto mit nimmt. Fährt jemand an Neumünster vorbei?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde durch NMS fahren, wenn ich komme!
Könnte dich dann mitnehmen, in meinem 5* Comfort-Downhill-Fahrradträger-Kraftfahrzeugwagen


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Wäre klasse!
Habe auch noch nen universal Heckträger.. Was fährst denn fürn Auto?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Oktober 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Was fährst denn fürn Auto?



5* Comfort-Downhill-Fahrradträger-Kraftfahrzeugwagen alias ferrariroter Ford Fiesta

Hab auch nen 3er Heckträger, das ist nicht das Problem


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar. Wie sicher ist denn das du nach Malente fährst?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Oktober 2009)

70%


----------



## sramx9 (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin am überlegen ob ich der Schlammschlacht beiwohnen sollte....


----------



## stylo (28. Oktober 2009)

@ sram
schlammschlacht is der hammer!!!mehr leute=mehr spaßßßßßßßßßßß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Schlammschlacht ist geil.. hey Jörg, komm mal wieder mit in den Stadtwald. Sind dort wieder fleißig am Bauen.

Falls du Samstag nach Malle fährst, gib mir mal Bescheid. Ist ja noch nicht 100% sicher mit Nils.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Oktober 2009)

Nils fährt ein Großraumfiesta mit gar nicht viel Platz und wenig Raum !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Oktober 2009)

dafür aber viel Erfahrung!


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Hauptsache das Bike bleibt heil.. scheiß auf die Gesundheit, hauptsache das Bike hält.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (28. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Oktober 2009)

werden wir ja sehen am Wochenende !


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Btw, von welcher Uhrzeit sprechen wir? Wird ja mittlerweile so abartig früh dunkel..


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Oktober 2009)

So früh wie möglich ist doch klar ! Aber beweg mal nils zum frühaufstehen , da musst ihn schon mit irgendwas locken .


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Ey Nils, sei gegen halb 9 hier. Kriegst dann auch ein super geheimes Geschenk, + Spritgeld..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (28. Oktober 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Bike bleibt heil.. scheiß auf die Gesundheit, hauptsache das Bike hält.



Genau das habe ich im hahnenklee gedacht als die beiden bäume auf mich zukamen


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich im hahnenklee gedacht als die beiden bäume auf mich zukamen



Kannst ja eh nicht Fahrrad fahren  außerdem hätte ich in deinem Falle mehr Angst ums Auto gehabt 

Kannst dir gern mal ne Schaufel schnappen und mit buddeln im Wald!


----------



## sramx9 (28. Oktober 2009)

pfff - wer wollte noch mal eventuell mit MIR fahren ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




auto war weit genug weg von den bäumen. die hätte ich mit dem wagen auch noch umgenietet. nur für mich waren sie zu stabil.
bezüglich buddeln - was macht die wiese hier in NMS ? im stadtwald die drops sind ja bisschen hoch für 
mich ( zumindest der über die wurzel )


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Stillstand. Keiner hat Kohle um in Baumaschinen und Materialien zu investieren. Dafür wird der Kurz-Downhill im Stadtwald ganz fett


----------



## fiddel (28. Oktober 2009)

downhill in nms hör ich das richtig?

in meinem auto hmm nols da muss ich nochma gucken entweder ich frag jmd ob er mich mitnimmt oder ich muss mein rad dort hinschicken und fahr mitm motorrad...

iiich will auch aber dies we bin ich auf ner tagung vonn kirsche...und des drauf mit der sekte unterwechs!schade drum ich hoff das des wetter noch schlechter wird.


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

fiddel schrieb:


> downhill in nms hÃ¶r ich das richtig?
> 
> in meinem auto hmm nols da muss ich nochma gucken entweder ich frag jmd ob er mich mitnimmt oder ich muss mein rad dort hinschicken und fahr mitm motorrad...
> 
> iiich will auch aber dies we bin ich auf ner tagung vonn kirsche...und des drauf mit der sekte unterwechs!schade drum ich hoff das des wetter noch schlechter wird.



Ja. Aber halt eher kurz. Wohl kÃ¼rzer als Malente. Bisher haben wir nen Start, Kurve an einen Seitenhang (ich sag nur.. lets drift), dann ein Steinfeld was noch ausgebaut wird, leicht abfallendes Hang StÃ¼ck, einen fetten Anlieger/Steilkurve. Nun wird die Tage noch weiter gebuddelt mit nem kleinen Corner zwischen 2 BÃ¤umen durch, Felsen und StÃ¤mmen, ne 90Â° Kurve in den nÃ¤chsten SchÃ¤rghang wo dann kleine Kurven, Felsen, Drops reinkommen. Im Flat stehen dann schon 2 Kicker. 1 Double (kann gerne nen Bild hochladen wenn dus sehen willst) und bisher nur nen Absprung ohne Landung.

Ist noch sehr schwer zu beschreiben da wir zig Linien haben. Der Downhill wird jetzt halt nur verlÃ¤ngert und technischer mit den Kurven und mehr StÃ¤mmen als kÃ¼nstliche Wurzeln und so.

â¬: Hier mal unser Double:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (28. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube ich sollte mal wieder vorbeifahren. werde mir mal nen klappspaten zulegen


----------



## stylo (28. Oktober 2009)

also bilder von derstrecke in nms würden mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal der neue Anlieger.. heute fertig geworden:


-ersma verkleinern-


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Oktober 2009)

Leider nur Handy Cam. Dazu auch noch ne schlechte. Werde die Tage mal welche mit der Digi machen. Dann auch die Strecke in Schritten abgehen. Das Road Gap wird die Tage aufgestellt.. Haben es da nur schonmal kurz stehen gehabt. Das "Steinfeld" ist nach dieser Saison etwas in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Viel Erde kam mit der Zeit über die Steine und manche haben sich bei starkem Regen ganz verabschiedet. (Man fährt leicht schräge am Hang, das macht das "Steinfeld" gerade bei Nässe schön technisch). Haben dort auch dicke Äste als Wurzeln halb eingegraben. Übern Herbst kommen aber noch viel mehr große Steine. Der Anlieger/Steilkurve wurde heute fertig gebuddelt. Erde geht über die obersten Baumstämme und wir sind noch ca 30 cm in den Boden reingegangen. Jo.. die Tage wird noch fleißig weiter gebuddelt.


----------



## fiddel (29. Oktober 2009)

wo isn des ca in nms...wohn aj auch nur 30 min weit davon weg.
..könnt auch ma rum kommen.
...is das ganze legal?


----------



## Timmö__ (29. Oktober 2009)

fiddel schrieb:


> wo isn des ca in nms...wohn aj auch nur 30 min weit davon weg.
> ..könnt auch ma rum kommen.
> ...is das ganze legal?



Eher secret der Spot..mehr oder weniger. Obwohl Forstarbeiten stattfinden, werden unsere Trails in Ruhe gelassen. Also ich denke mal, es ist einfach nur akzeptiert worden.. hoffe ich.

Ist nicht weit vom HBF NMS weg. Wenn du mal rumkommen möchtest, sag Bescheid. Aber wie gesagt, der Downhill ist noch nicht fertig. Haben halt noch vereinzelt Drops/Kicker rumstehen die man ebenfalls fahren kann. Darunter noch ein Drop der in einen langen Hang reingeht. Je schneller du den Drop fährst, desto tiefer fällst du. Kannst also zwischen 1,50m und 8m entscheiden


----------



## Timmö__ (30. Oktober 2009)

So. Jörg, Nils? Ist sich schon jemand sicher ob einer morgen fährt?


----------



## sramx9 (30. Oktober 2009)

sicher nicht ( letzte woche noch grippe gehabt ), aber tendenz geht zu ja


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wer kommt den nun überhaupt ? Wann ?
sacht mal an !


----------



## stylo (30. Oktober 2009)

icke komm morgen!!!!wann soll ich bei dir sein danny???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich komm nicht, sorry!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Oktober 2009)

So gegen 8 Uhr ! Du willst ja noch was vom Vadder !


----------



## Timmö__ (30. Oktober 2009)

Mh klasse. Na ja halb so wild. Habe mir sowieso gerade eben das Schaltwerk zerschossen - mal wieder


----------



## schoko404 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bin morgen auch am start...


----------



## stylo (30. Oktober 2009)

sauber hauke!!!!!  
jut danny bin ich morgen 8te bei dir!!!zum frühstück!!!


----------



## sramx9 (30. Oktober 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Mh klasse. Na ja halb so wild. Habe mir sowieso gerade eben das Schaltwerk zerschossen - mal wieder




aber zu MIR sagen ich könnte kein radfahren - ja nee - is klar


----------



## DH-Shredder (31. Oktober 2009)

Wie war das nochmal vom Bahnhof aus zur Strecke? Habe mich entschlossen, so gegen 12.00h da zu sein.


----------



## schoko404 (31. Oktober 2009)

Vom Bahnhof: unten zum See runter und dann links herum am See fahren...also am Hotel "intermar" vorbei..die "Promenade" entlang ab in den Wald und dann immer weiter bis man links im Wald die Strecke sieht!!
Bis später!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (31. Oktober 2009)

So, bin seit etwa 1 1/2 Stunden wieder zuhause. Hat echt Laune gemacht heute! 

...muss auf jeden Fall noch meine Wheelie-Technik beim Springen ein wenig verbessern...
Freue mich schon auf die Bilder!

Morgen geht´s weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (31. Oktober 2009)

auch frisch geduscht auf der couch ( leider ohne sitzheizung - die war eben guuut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
war aber echt klasse heute. macht immer wieder spaß. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



werde mich jetzt vertieft mit dem thema "kefü" auseinandersetzen.

ABER - fällt mir gerade ein - der NDR war eben noch "doof", "fies" "sch..." zu mir.
ich fahre gerade zu meinem großraumkleinwagen ( habe gegenüber vom eingang vom MC-gelände geparkt )  da kommt ein wagen vom NDR und hält neben mir auf dem weg - ich denke noch: "OK - ich war gut heute - aber sooo gut ???" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       auf nachfrage erfuhr ich dann, dass sie *nicht* wegen mir sondern wegen den anderen zweirädern da waren  - aber das die beiden dann 2 zufällig vorbeikommende reiterinnen und eine mittfünfziger auf ihrem pegasus-rad gefilmt habe, wo sie doch *mich* - hätten haben können ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









gruß an alle


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja Moin bin auch frisch geduscht jetzt auf dem Sofa ! 

Bilder sind alle Online von heute uns zwar http://picasaweb.google.de/SantaCruzerone/FrostyHolm#

Wenn einer Probleme hat dann soll er besscheid sagen wegen den Bildern !

Ansonsten eine nette Runde heute mit euch war sehr locker und entspannend !

@Jörg !
Der NDR weiß halt nicht was gut fürs Abend Programm ist .


----------



## Stolem (31. Oktober 2009)

so jungens 

heut hats bei mir leider nich geklappt? 
morgen versuch ich mein bestes  hoffentlich klappt es...

cheerio!


----------



## sramx9 (31. Oktober 2009)

feine bilder -


----------



## DH-Shredder (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja Moin! 

Geile Bilder! Freue mich schon richtig auf morgen! 

Ride on!


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Oktober 2009)

JA morgen gehts weiter ! Ich hoffe doch bei gleich schönem Wetter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (31. Oktober 2009)

Hauptsache kein Regen! Alles andere ist latte!

Edit: Bilder habe ich auch gleich ins Album geladen...


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. November 2009)

Werde von hier um 11.00h losfahren. Kann leider nicht früher. Bis später!


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. November 2009)

So, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier ein kleiner Monolog wird, wollte ich mal sagen, dass es heute wieder richtig schön spaßig war!  

Nächsten SA kommt vielleicht noch eine kleine Überraschung...


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2009)

Ja dem stimme ich zu ! 
War sehr gut. Wollen wir mal das beste fürs nächste wochenende hoffen.


----------



## Stolem (1. November 2009)

Jau, war echt top! hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Danny-128 (1. November 2009)

Paul du hast da was an dem Bus was mir gehört !! Bring das bloß schnell vorbei .
Und drängel nicht so mein alter Bus ist kein D-Zug der will noch 20 Jahre leben .


----------



## Camper122222 (2. November 2009)

hey danny sag mal kannst du mir die bild geben die du sa. gemacht hast? 
wäre echt klasse 
TObi


----------



## SPEE (2. November 2009)

geh doch auf den link und kopier sie dir da raus...?!

sind echt ein paar gute bei.  DANKE Daniel.


----------



## Stolem (2. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Paul du hast da was an dem Bus was mir gehört !! Bring das bloß schnell vorbei .
> Und drängel nicht so mein alter Bus ist kein D-Zug der will noch 20 Jahre leben .



Und was?

Drängeln - das is Windschatten fahren - der Bus hat ja nur 60PS und nen manuellen choke


----------



## Danny-128 (2. November 2009)

Ne die Markise an dem Wagen ! Die muß wieder bei mir ran ! Nagut das mit dem Windschatten fahren ist noch erlaubt .

Hier mein neues Radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (2. November 2009)

Nettes Gerät, Danny!


----------



## fiddel (2. November 2009)

jo muss ich auch sagen!

kann jmd von euch ne hope m6 ti gebrauchen vr und hr???


----------



## Danny-128 (2. November 2009)

Ne leider nicht !
Aber hast du evtl noch ein Satz DT Swiss EX1750 für mich ?


----------



## fiddel (2. November 2009)

hmm eher net
 hast du ne saint bremse für mich?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. November 2009)

Ne leider auch nicht ! Aber warum willst du deine Hope loswerden ?
Sind doch gut .


----------



## Camper122222 (2. November 2009)

sry denn link hatte ich übersehn -.-


----------



## Stolem (3. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ne die Markise an dem Wagen ! Die muß wieder bei mir ran ! Nagut das mit dem Windschatten fahren ist noch erlaubt .



Meinst du das Hubdach oder meinst du die Schiene in der man eine Markise vor die Schiebetür spannen kann als Regen wie auch Sonnenschutz?
Die Küche & das Bett bleibt aber drinnen 

schönes radl!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. November 2009)

Genau die Schiene für die Markise ! 
Bau ich mir dann mal ab , wenn nichts dagegen spricht ?


----------



## Macross (3. November 2009)

fiese Kiste Danny! ^^ Die sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (3. November 2009)

haben wir bislang nie benutzt  aber wie hast du die gesehen? oder warst du vorher schon am bus?


----------



## Danny-128 (3. November 2009)

Ne habe ich im rechten Aussenspiegel erkannt als du Windschatten gefahren bist ! 
Du weisst 
" Objects in the mirror are closer as the appear "


----------



## Stolem (3. November 2009)

yeay ..


----------



## Camper122222 (5. November 2009)

jmd am sa.? wieder oben ?


----------



## Stolem (5. November 2009)

das wetter is grad noch so schiettig
und samstach bin ich inne schneebretthalle


----------



## Timmö__ (5. November 2009)

Nen Kumpel und Ich planen Samstag Malente unsicher zu machen. Sofern jemand uns aus Neumünster mitnehmen könnte. Nils? Jörg? Iwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. November 2009)

Nun wartet ma ldas Wetter ab ! Wenn es Graupelschauer und so gibt dann wird sicher keiner kommen ! Aber das werden wir ja morgen sehen .


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. November 2009)

Ich werde wohl SA da sein. Kann aber leider keinen mitnehmen. Es passt gerade mal mein Rad rein...


----------



## Danny-128 (5. November 2009)

Ist nicht so schlimm ! Haben ja Zeit .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. November 2009)

Hi Danny,

colles tazer, nächstes Jahr 4X anmelden

Gruss Marc


----------



## Camper122222 (6. November 2009)

also ich bin morgen mit thore da


----------



## sramx9 (6. November 2009)

ich wohl eher nicht - erkältung meckert und rad ist wegen der umrüstung auf kefü im moment ne baustelle.


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. November 2009)

Bin morgen da!


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. November 2009)

So, heuten waren nur Ole, sein Freund und ich da. War auch nicht weiter schlimm.

Hier ein kleines Streckenupdate:

1.
Der zweite Kicker nach dem Start wurde ein wenig gesichert. Die Holzplatte ist schon recht morsch. Ich habe eine kleine Holzpalette (heute mitgebracht) untergefuttert, sodass der Kicker jetzt fest ist. Selbst wenn das Teil sich endgültig auflösen sollte, ist ja noch die Palette da (steht quer unter der Holzplatte). Kann also nichts passieren.

2.
Das Schlammloch vorm ersten Anlieger (der vor dem Double) hat sich mittlerweile zu einem richtigen Schlamm_loch_ entwickelt. Das haben wir zwar nicht entfernt, aber mit Steinen aufgefüllt. Die Steine waren wirklich notwendig, da das Wasser mittlerweile einen Durchmesser von fast einem halben Meter hatte...
Außerdem haben links vor den Steinen beim Schlammloch einen kleiner Kicker eingebaut. Man kann jetzt praktisch in den Anlieger springen -  wenn man will. 

Also, schaut es Euch an. Nicht gleich runterbrettern. 

Ride on!


----------



## Danny-128 (7. November 2009)

Hallo Sascha ! 
Ich war gestern bis 3 Uhr morgens unterwegs hatte heute also wenig lust zum Radeln ! 

So nun mal zum Streckenupdate !
Bis auf den Kicker vor dem Schlammloch alles super aber warum baut ihr da wo Spass macht und man über die Wurzeln knallen soll ein Kicker hin versteh ich nicht ?
Irgendwo sollte es doch noch eine DH Strecke bleiben ! Dann kann man das Schlammloch auch komplett entfernen und einfach so runter fahren ohne Schlammloch.
Irgendwie macht das kein Sinn wenn ich gar nichts technisches mehr drin habe. 
Somit ist die Schwierigkeit genommen worden und der Grund zum sauberen fahren damit man dei Geschwindigkeit hält um über den Double zu kommen ohne zu treten !

Denk mal nach wie es im Sommer keinen gestört da unten duch das loch zu knacken um dann mit vollgas über den Double zu schießen .

Die Logische Konsequenz daraus ist den Double noch weiter zu machen .

Ist meine Meinung, vielleicht sehe ich das einfach so.

Wir können ja mal dafür/dagegen Stimmen !


----------



## Danny-128 (7. November 2009)

So muss das aussehen ! Wenn man da unten ankommt http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/Malente#5383244284241643330
Das ist ein Gutes Beispiel : Danke Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (7. November 2009)

Hi Danny!

Also, das mit den Steinen ist nicht so einfach, wie ich es geschrieben habe...  Wir haben nur einen _Teil _des Schlamms mit _einigen _Steinen aufgefüllt. Mir war/ist es auch wichtig, dass es eineDH-Strecke bleibt und kein Chicken-Ride wird... Der kleine Kicker links vor den Steinen ist auch nicht ganz ohne und definitiv keine Entschärfung der Strecke in dem Bereich. 

Schau´ es Dir einfach mal an. Die Steine lassen sich ja schnell wieder entfernen. Würde ich auch machen. Habe kein Problem damit. Den Minikicker kann man auch sehr schnell wieder entfernen. 

Probier den Bereich zu fahren. Wenn es der Mehrheit nicht gefällt, dann kann man das mit ein paar Handgriffen wieder zurückbauen - die Arbeit würde ich auch machen.


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> So muss das aussehen ! Wenn man da unten ankommt http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/Malente#5383244284241643330
> Das ist ein Gutes Beispiel : Danke Paul



Ist auch weitesgehend so geblieben...  Schau´ es Dir an.

EDIT: Wenn Du willst, kann ich das morgen auch wieder entfernen. Bin morgen eh da.


----------



## sramx9 (7. November 2009)

hmmm... schade das ich nicht kann. kefü ist dran. allerdings seitdem ungefähr 1735x geniest


----------



## Danny-128 (7. November 2009)

Nein mit denn Steinen das ist nicht schlimm aber der Kicker vor dem Schlamm loch das finde ich nicht so dolle ! 
Weil die guten sind durchgefahren(ein wenig gesprungen) und der Rest ist halt durch das kleine loch gefahren und musst dann nach dem Anlieger wieder Reinpetten in die Pedale ! 
 Das ist es was micht so ein wenig stört ! Ich errinere bloß an das letzte mal wo alle da waren und Dirk und Benny mit vollgas durch geschoßen sind und die meisten durch das loch gebremmst wurden ! 

Also gibt es ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten Kicker stehen lassen Double länger machen oder Kicker weg und gut fahren können ! 
Ist nicht böse gemeint mit gut fahren können da ich selber nicht gut fahre betrifft also auch mich .

Aber das sollten wir mal durchsprechen ! Morgen auf dem Track


----------



## Timmö__ (7. November 2009)

Double verlängern klingt gut


----------



## sramx9 (7. November 2009)

double lassen ( soweit ich das von hier beurteilen kann )


----------



## Danny-128 (7. November 2009)

Hier im Video kann man es auch sehr schön sehen ! [ame="http://vimeo.com/6452806"]http://vimeo.com/6452806[/ame]


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. November 2009)

Ok, lass das mal morgen auf der Strecke besprechen. Dann sehen wir weiter. 

...Double verlängern wäre aber wirklich nicht schlecht...


----------



## Timmö__ (7. November 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Ok, lass das mal morgen auf der Strecke besprechen. Dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> ...Double verlängern wäre aber wirklich nicht schlecht...



Der Mann weiß wovon er redet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (7. November 2009)

mmh double verlängern wär auch mal ne maßnahme  
das mit dem kleinen kicker müsste man echt mal fahren ob das so gut funzt,weil wenn der double wieder verlängert wird komm da einige vielleicht garnicht mehr rüber und das fetzt doch dann auch nicht mehr oder???


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. November 2009)

stylo schrieb:


> mmh double verlängern wär auch mal ne maßnahme
> das mit dem kleinen kicker müsste man echt mal fahren ob das so gut funzt,weil wenn der double wieder verlängert wird komm da einige vielleicht garnicht mehr rüber und das fetzt doch dann auch nicht mehr oder???



Das mit dem kleinen Kicker müsst Ihr Euch erstmal anschauen...und dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Franky 76 (8. November 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Das mit dem kleinen Kicker müsst Ihr Euch erstmal anschauen...und dann sehen wir weiter...



So, bin grad mit Sascha und ein bissel Holz auf der Strecke angekommen.. heute noch wer hier?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. November 2009)

Ja komme gleich !


----------



## schoko404 (8. November 2009)

mach mich gerdae fertig...bis gleich!


----------



## Tammy (8. November 2009)

ich finde den kicker net so dolle wenn man da im sommer mal richtig schnell runter kommt fliegt man ja bis in die kurve. bin auch dafür das der double länger gemacht wird.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (8. November 2009)

Meinetwegen gerne, jetzt komm ich ja auch gut rüber ;-) Keine Bange der Kicker hat sich über Nacht eh in nix aufgelöst..

@ Danny 

Hast "RC Keule" noch getroffen?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. November 2009)

Ja ich habe RC Keule noch getroffen ! Er hat mit seinem neuen Spielzeug rumgespielt !
Er sagte " Ich werde nach meiner OP wieder Angreifen " 

Also werden wir Keule bald mal wieder sehen in Malente .


----------



## DH-Shredder (8. November 2009)

Mein armer kleiner Kicker...  

Als Ausgleich dafür muss der Double jetzt verlängert werden... 

Ich frage mich immernoch wieso RC-Keule uns heute nicht gesehen hat?


----------



## sramx9 (8. November 2009)

@ dh-shredder 
hast du eigentlich weiter an deiner "wheelielandung" gearbeitet ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (8. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ dh-shredder
> hast du eigentlich weiter an deiner "wheelielandung" gearbeitet ?



Nö, erstmal nicht (mehr). Ich versuche ja, mir das jetzt ein wenig abzugewöhnen. Ich werde es zukünftig eher "dosiert" einsetzen - oder halt für Bilder etc. Nächste Woche möchte ich mal ein wenig am Tail-Whip arbeiten. Momentan lässt sich die Strecke gut fahren. Das Wetter spielt ja gut mit.


----------



## Danny-128 (8. November 2009)

RC Keule hat euch nicht geshen weil ihr 
1.Nicht Knattert bei gehen ! 
2.Keine Antenne am Helm habt 
3.Und nicht im Maßstab 1:5 seit 

 

Nächstes mal einfach mit ein bischen 2 Takt Benzin einreiben dann findet er euch !


----------



## DH-Shredder (8. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> RC Keule hat euch nicht geshen weil ihr
> 1.Nicht Knattert bei gehen !
> 2.Keine Antenne am Helm habt
> 3.Und nicht im Maßstab 1:5 seit
> ...



 Alles klar! Das nächste Mal besorgen wir uns vorher noch einen RC-Empfänger. Also wenn er uns dann nicht findet, dann hilft nur noch Google-Maps...


----------



## sramx9 (8. November 2009)

Hoffe auch, dass das Wetter noch mal mitspielt. Gestern die kefü montiert. Freundin musste heute auch arbeiten - wäre ideal gewesen - aber Erkältung doch noch bisserl heftig.


----------



## DH-Shredder (8. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Hoffe auch, dass das Wetter noch mal mitspielt. Gestern die kefü montiert. Freundin musste heute auch arbeiten - wäre ideal gewesen - aber Erkältung doch noch bisserl heftig.



Nächste Woche SA oder SO bin ich auch nochmal da. Werde dann sicherlich 2 Wochen Pause einlegen, da ich mich noch ein wenig um die Uni kümmern muss...


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2009)

so nächsten sa. werd ich mich warscheinlich auch mal blicken lassen... ich frag mich über welchen kicker ihr redet usw... aber das werd ich sehn.
hier hab noch n update...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (8. November 2009)

hier nochwas wenn danny auch schon so anfängt





nächstes jahr wird auf 4x umgebaut in malle!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. November 2009)

Yeah ! Das wird geil 4X


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. November 2009)

Was haste da für komische Kleber aufm Dört?


----------



## DH-Shredder (8. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Yeah ! Das wird geil 4X



hmm, hätte dazu eigentlich auch bock.......


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2009)

ich war im kleberwahn...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. November 2009)

Wo haste denn die Giant Decals her?


----------



## fiddel (8. November 2009)

ich hab giant angeschrieben und die haben mir gleich welche geschickt...ging richtig schnell!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. November 2009)

Ah cool.

Ich muss meine Boxxer noch pulvern lassen, wird nun schwarz und dann kommen rote WC Decals drauf und auf den Rahmen rote Schriftzüge.

Haste auch noch was zum pulvern? Denn müssen wir da mal hin zu den Beh...


----------



## lepierre (9. November 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ah cool.
> 
> Ich muss meine Boxxer noch pulvern lassen, wird nun schwarz und dann kommen rote WC Decals drauf und auf den Rahmen rote Schriftzüge.
> 
> Haste auch noch was zum pulvern? Denn müssen wir da mal hin zu den Beh...



ich hab was zu pulvern! zu den Beh... ( beh... aus alsterdorf ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (9. November 2009)

fiddel schrieb:


> ich hab giant angeschrieben und die haben mir gleich welche geschickt...ging richtig schnell!



Ob das Specialized evtl auch machen?


----------



## fiddel (9. November 2009)

anfragen kann man

hmm ne ich hab nichts evtl was zum eloxieren! die schiwngen in blau

zu den behindieeees! die machen das gut und günstig!


----------



## lepierre (9. November 2009)

fiddel schrieb:


> anfragen kann man
> 
> hmm ne ich hab nichts evtl was zum eloxieren! die schiwngen in blau
> 
> zu den behindieeees! die machen das gut und günstig!



hat wer ne adresse ?


----------



## stylo (9. November 2009)

@ Fiddel
kannst ja mal fragen was nen kompletter rahmen kostet zum eloxieren  
wäre echt sehr nett von dir!!!


----------



## Timmö__ (9. November 2009)

Scheinbar kennt ihr begabte Lacker/Eloxierer what ever..

MÃ¶chte zu 2010 endlich mein Biggi fertig haben. Sollte deshalb noch schwarz lackiert werden. Kennt ihr da wen der recht gÃ¼nstig ist?

Btw, suche auch noch ein paar Parts zur fertigstellung: Gelbe Deemax, Lenker 710mm++ (sunline, funn, reverse..) und eine KettenfÃ¼hrung. (MRP oder e.thirteen)

Falls jemand was abzugeben hat, meldet euch!!

â¬: Und neue Klemmschellen fÃ¼r die Code Bremse.


----------



## fiddel (9. November 2009)

also ich brauch selber noch nen eloxierer...evtl.

hier in der nähe gibts die behindiers...die pulvern aber nur soweit ich weiß und ich hab für meinen 80euro bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (9. November 2009)

mmh schade wäre jaaaaaa mal auch ne idee koplett nen rahmen zu eloxieren,mich würde echt mal nen preis interessieren wieviel sowas kostet


----------



## ime1980 (10. November 2009)

Servus Jungens, 

bin leider erst um die Weihnachtszeit wieder im Norden. Werd dann natürlcih auch in Malle wieder anzutreffen sein;-). Hab da schon wieder richtig bock zu.


BTW. Rahmen eloxieren nachdem der entlackt wurde is kaum möglich, da du beim elox ca. 0,05 bis 0,5mm Materialstärke abnimmst. Beding durch die Oxidschicht die entsteht.
Danach kannst du die ganzen Lagersitze vergessen. Nach elox Pulvern ist möglich andersrum wirds schwer.


Cheers Martin


----------



## stylo (10. November 2009)

ime1980 schrieb:


> Rahmen eloxieren nachdem der entlackt wurde is kaum möglich, da du beim elox ca. 0,05 bis 0,5mm Materialstärke abnimmst. Beding durch die Oxidschicht die entsteht.



na schöne ******** und ich hab mich schon gefreut mal auf ne schöne farbe


----------



## fiddel (11. November 2009)

wer is sa. alles am start???


----------



## DH-Shredder (11. November 2009)

Ich werde da sein, wenn das Wetter ok ist, d.h. kein Dauerregen.


----------



## Camper122222 (11. November 2009)

ich bin auch da wenn nix dazwischen kommt auch wenns shitregnet ^^


----------



## fiddel (13. November 2009)

jep


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. November 2009)

Klingt gut. Dann bin ich nicht alleine da...


----------



## Danny-128 (13. November 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/107381/


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. November 2009)

So, mache mich gerade fertig. Werde gegen 11.00h da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (14. November 2009)

RC Rentner Keule Racaing Team 2010 !!! Ich bin dabei .


----------



## schoko404 (14. November 2009)

japp!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. November 2009)

Leider passt es nicht ganz hin schade ! So müssen wir uns dann auch zum IXS Cup melden .


----------



## Danny-128 (14. November 2009)

Morgen Basteln ? Morewood ?


----------



## schoko404 (14. November 2009)

bin dabei!!MOREWOOD!!


----------



## stylo (14. November 2009)

wie wat morewood???weiß ich da was nicht danny/schoko??


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Morgen Basteln ? Morewood ?



Ja, auf jeden Fall MOREWOOD! Geiles Rad und alle drei zusammen!  



Danny-128 schrieb:


> So müssen wir uns dann auch zum IXS Cup melden .



Bin jetzt auch im RC-Rentner Keule Racing Team!!!  Genau so werden wir uns beim Cup melden!


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

Will heute keiner fahren ?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. November 2009)

Frithjof ist am überlegen, hab ich gehört^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (15. November 2009)

danny und ich sind gleich da


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

hmmm - wetter ist ja gut. mal sehen was die bessere hälfte sagt.


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

wir satteln jetzt auch die hühner. sind gegen 13:30 da.


----------



## Timmö__ (15. November 2009)

Irgendwann bring ich dich noch um Jörg..


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. November 2009)

Konnte heute nur kurz bleiben. War aber schön, Christopher wieder zu sehen. Hätte ausserdem nicht gedacht, dass heute so viele da sind. 

...und den neuen unteren Anlieger muss ich noch ein paar mal üben. Sieht einfacher aus als er tatsächlich ist...


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

jepp - war eine gute idee den sonntagsausflug am see zu verbringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wenn einer ein schickes grünes bocas-tool vermissen sollte - Danny fragen. es besteht grund zur hoffung, dass er es auf seiner weißen stoßstange gefunden hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bist ja doch öfters dort ( lag übrigens unten an den beiden "parkplätzen" in den büschen) als ich. hatte es erst gesehen als rad schon im wagen lag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (15. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> jepp - war eine gute idee den sonntagsausflug am see zu verbringen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bocas Tool? Der einzige, der dort sein Rad in den Wagen verfrachtet hat, war ich...  Was für ein Werkzeug ist/war es denn genau?


----------



## Franky 76 (15. November 2009)

na wie weit seid ihr mit dem MOREWOOD, hoffe ihr habt es nicht zu hoch gebaut ;-)
was gibt's neues auf der piste? hatte noch kurz überlegt rüber zu kommen, musste aber erst mal ne kleine ausnüchterungsrunde hier vor ort drehen.. den berg runterstürzen war heute nicht drinne.. ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2009)

Welches Werkzeug ? 
Ne ich habe es gefunden Jörg ! Denke mal das es Alex oder Christopher gehört .
Alex ist ja bei B.O.C. Meister .
Werde sich bestimmt schon melden wenn sie es vermissen . Solange passe ich drauf auf


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

so eins

https://www.boc24.de/p/Bocas-Multitool____12438_16007__11512

aber du standest doch eh eine parkbucht weiter oben

aber danny hat es ja schon gefunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




themawechsel - wie bekommt man eigentlich den schriftzug zwischen nick und avatar ???


----------



## DH-Shredder (15. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Welches Werkzeug ?
> Ne ich habe es gefunden Jörg ! Denke mal das es Alex oder Christopher gehört .
> Alex ist ja bei B.O.C. Meister .
> Werde sich bestimmt schon melden wenn sie es vermissen . Solange passe ich drauf auf


Habe gerade gegoogelt. Mit Bocas habe ich nichts am Hut.  Ich denke auch, dass es Alex oder Christopher gehört.


----------



## fiddel (15. November 2009)

dies we wa geil....viel geschafft

hier schonmal zum einstimmen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/92616/


----------



## schoko404 (15. November 2009)

@sramx9: Kontrollzemtrum->Profil bearbeiten->eigener Benutzertitel


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

@schoko - danke - hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2009)

Fiddel ! Geiles Video man ich will am liebsten schon in den Osterferien nach Fort William.
Das ist doch eine Hemmergeile Strecke. Und der fuhr auch ein Gaint Glory in RAW .
Man dann musst du auf der Strecke genauso abgehen


----------



## fiddel (15. November 2009)

man das is das mindeste was der gegeben hat...da bin ich schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2009)

Ales Klar Frithjof Peat ! Das werden wir dann ja sehen im Sommer in Schottland


----------



## sramx9 (15. November 2009)

hat es bei euch sooo ewig gedauert bis das video komplett runtergeladen war bzw. bis der puffer voll war ???

der heizt ja annähernd so geschmeidig wie ich durch die Anlieger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  -  sehr nettes video


----------



## Danny-128 (15. November 2009)

Ne ging recht schnell mit runterladen ! Ja Jörg aber du bist besser .
Der kann dir nicht das Wasser reichen .


----------



## Camper122222 (17. November 2009)

geht am WE oben was?


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. November 2009)

Wo oben? In Fort William oder Big Male?

Ich werde am SA da sein zusammen mit MOREWOOD!


----------



## sramx9 (17. November 2009)

Wolltest du nicht etwas für deine akademische Laufbahn machen ???


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht etwas für deine akademische Laufbahn machen ???



Jaaa, aber SA ist mein Entspannungstag!  SO ist seit diesen SO generell nicht mehr für mich drin - eben wegen meiner akademischen Laufbahn.


----------



## sramx9 (17. November 2009)

Ja ja. damals war ich auch recht fleißig - im Billard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was für ein Moorhuhn hast du denn ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ja ja. damals war ich auch recht fleißig - im Billard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Häää? Billard, Moorhuhn? 

Mein Moorhuhn im Moment ist Völkerrecht . Genaues Thema:

"Private Militärunternehmen im Völkerrecht" von Martin Niewerth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (17. November 2009)

Seufz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - das mit dem Billard war eine Anspielung auf die Entspannung im Studium. OK - musste man nicht verstehen können.*
ABER*  Völkerrecht interessiert mich gerade gar nicht .....  *Moorhuhn = Morewood  *- soll heißen - welches Modell du dir aus Südafrika hast kommen lassen ???????


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Seufz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhsoooo, verstehe! 

OK, Morewood ist für Big Male. Wirst Du am SA ja sehen - wenn Du denn kommst.


----------



## sramx9 (17. November 2009)

Ein Izimu ?
Bin Sa nicht da. Bin in Hessen ( kurz vor Südafrika )


----------



## schoko404 (17. November 2009)

ich guck SA auch nochmal vorbei...SO kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Franky 76 (17. November 2009)

Vielleicht schaff ich das ja auch noch am Sa vorbeizukommen.. Dann werde ich mir mal sehen was ihr mit dem "MOREWOOD" angestellt habt..  hab ja schon so einiges gehört :-D
Für die Akademische Laufbahn muss die Woche reichen.. ;-)

@ Sascha

Wann wolltest denn los..? 

PS: Black Water war ne Lustige Sache, wie gut das es die nun "nicht" mehr gibt..


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. November 2009)

Naja, schon recht früh, Frank. Wir können ja am FR nochmal telefonieren. Das Morewood ist aber schon echt gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (17. November 2009)

Was für ein MW isses denn? Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder
Bin heimlicher Morewood-Fetischist..


----------



## xc90 (17. November 2009)

Sry wenn ich dazwischen plapper aber wollte mir ein neues schaltwerk kaufen was würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen sram x9 oder shimano Saint ??
Gruß Bjarne


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

sramx9 =


----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

Was ist den besser am sram x9 gegenüber dem shimano Saint?


----------



## Timmö__ (18. November 2009)

Nichts. Das Saint sieht nur bombiger aus . Funktionieren tun beide. Ich selber fahre aber das x9, mein nächstes wird nen Saint, obwohl das x9 super funkzt  einfach nur der edlen Optik wegen.


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

xc90 schrieb:


> Was ist den besser am sram x9 gegenüber dem shimano Saint?


 
Ei Jung - was solch ich denn sagen - bei dem Benutzernamen 
Funktionieren werden wohl beide sehr gut. Die meisten machen das ja eh an den Schalthebeln fest. 
Habe sram am Hardtail und der Faltschlampe. Shimano am Fully und dem RR. Nimmt sich alles nix.

Das neue bzw. aktuelle Saint sieht ja gut aus - aber das alte ??? Übel.

@timmö - du solltest dir ja eh nen 10er Pack Schaltwerke hinlegen - Saint abreißen wird auf Dauer aber arg teuer


----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

So blöd ist mein Benutzername doch garnicht


----------



## Timmö__ (18. November 2009)

Ich glaub Jörg spielt eher auf seinen Benutzernamen an  Wenn man sich schon sramx9 nennt, sollte man das Produkt auch vertreten  Schleichweeeeerbung 

Ja, das mit den Saintschaltwerken wäre wirklich ein teuer Spaß. Am Besten ich steig auf singlespeed um..


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

@timmö - gööönau. 
Kannst dir auch ne nette Sachs 3-Gang-Nabe einbauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@ xc90 - tim hat recht - aber das was ich mit deinem Namen verbinde finde ich auch klasse ( wenn du das Ding aus Schweden meinst ).


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2009)

Schluss mit Werbung hier ! 
Keiner will Sram und Saab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Saab ??? - ich hoffe das war ein Scherz - und ich bin eh nicht zu verkaufen


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2009)

Naja dann Volvo ist doch alles ein und das Selbe ! Kommt doch beides aus Trollhättan oder .


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2009)

Diese Schwedenschlitten tz tz tz ....
Kauft euch ein VW T4


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

T4 ??? Bei uns in Hessen sieht man VW-Busse nur beim Getränkehändler und wenn die Jungs zur Baustelle fahren - aber für Leute die Volvic und Saab in einen Topf werfen ein 1a Auto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( Themawechsel - ich kenne zu viele Leute die Tx haben und mit denen ich es mir nicht verscherzen will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2009)

Ach was Jörg das neheme ich dir nicht Übel ! ! ! Ehrlich






Notiz an mich , Jörg`s wohnanschrift raussuchen !


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Tim du hältst die Klappe


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Kauft euch ein VW T4



Das sagte und dachte VW in seiner alten Werbung auch... :


----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

Ähhm der xc 90 ist ein Volvo aber einen. Saab hat dady auch


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Wenn natürlich gewisse Personen ihren T? haben sollten, werde ich meine Meinung  natürlich ändern ( er soll mich dann ja noch in diverse Bikeparks bringen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bei uns da unten kenne ich tatsächlich keinen der nen Bus fährt. Kommt hier oben wohl daher, weil die Campingkultur wegen dem Wasser wesentlich ausgeprägter ist. Für unseren Sport ist der Wagen schon gut - keine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (18. November 2009)

Bekomm ich dein x9 Schaltwerk wenn ich schweige Jörg? 

Ich träume schon seit ich mountainbike von nem T4. Einfach nur hot das Teil  (und funktionell!)


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Bekomm ich dein x9 Schaltwerk wenn ich schweige Jörg?
> 
> Ich träume schon seit ich mountainbike von nem T4. Einfach nur hot das Teil  (und funktionell!)



Das Schaltdings hat Stylo an seinem Santa Pups 

Auf ( vorwiegend ) funktionell kann ich ja gar nicht. Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich bei meinem auch den Kofferraum klasse finde, weil ich das nischt ausbauen muss ( und das hohe sitzen ist auch fein )  Aber funktionell ist mir fast egal. Hätte lieber nen Cabrio wo mein Rad reinpasst


----------



## Timmö__ (18. November 2009)

Hauptsache prollen was


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY1ItHtv7zw"]YouTube- Wasn los hier?[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Nö - war so nicht gedacht.

Der schon wieder


----------



## stylo (18. November 2009)

äääääääähhhhhhh jörg,ich bitte dich,das heißt SANTA CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZ!!! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Cruz ?  - Penelope Cruz ? lecker


----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

Das war natürlich nicht real gemeint


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdqMJOunwnI&feature=related"]YouTube- was denn los hier heute[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Was war nicht real gemeint ?


----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

Das Daddy noch nen Saab hat


----------



## Danny-128 (18. November 2009)

Jungens ! Das geht ja ab hier heute !
Finde ich voll gut ! Endlich mal Action ....


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Jungens ! Das geht ja ab hier heute !
> Finde ich voll gut ! Endlich mal Action ....



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66s1YB5vu2w"]YouTube- Fette Fette Party[/ame]


----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

Ja fette Party!!


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Jepp - bin heute richtig auf Krawall aus


----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

Nochmal ne Frage ich brauche neue reifen Bobby nic oder muddy Marry?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (18. November 2009)

Meine natürlich nobby nic


----------



## DH-Shredder (18. November 2009)

xc90 schrieb:


> *Bobby nic?*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBo9vAHc8eA&feature=related"]YouTube- Sprachfehler[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

Hat der zu viele Poldi Interviews gesehen ????


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

.


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

.


----------



## sramx9 (18. November 2009)

@xc80  - was willste denn mit dem reifen fahren ?
nobby nic und muddy mary ist ja nun schon nen unterschied


----------



## Timmö__ (18. November 2009)

Ich fahre die Muddy Marry seit Sommerende. Vorn und hinten 2,5 in der harten Mischung. Bei Trockenheit recht guter Grip, bei feuchten Boden BOMBIGER Grip und bei richtig nass ist der Grip in Ordnung 
Guter Durchschlagsschutz, wenig Rollwiderstand.

Perfekter Allrounder meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## fiddel (19. November 2009)

scheiß auf schwalbe nimm maxxis!!!!!!


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

Muddy Marry > Highroller

Wenns wieder trocken wird kauf ich mir wieder die Minions.. Nur um mal klar zu stellen, dass ich kein Maxxis Gegner bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. November 2009)

Ja scheiß auf schwalbe ! Maxxis ist viel  besser und nicht son Treckerreifen  wie ein Schwalbe.

Maxxis Ardent in 3C kaufen


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

Das ist natürlich ein Argument..


----------



## sramx9 (19. November 2009)

Klasse - heute fangen die anderen an zu stänkern


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

Mir geht das so auf die Eierstöcke.. dauernd das Gelaber Maxxis wäre besser. Nen Argument kommt selten bei rum. Was kann ein Maxxis besser als Schwalbe? Ich möchte doch nur eine fundierte Begründung. Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Schwalbe - genauso wenig mit Maxxis.


----------



## sramx9 (19. November 2009)

Schade das Fulda und Yokohama keine MTB-Reifen bauen


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

Bleib mal beim Thema Jörg. Du alter Spammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (19. November 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> Bleib mal beim Thema Jörg. Du alter Spammer



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kri0W4WN2mA&feature=related"]YouTube- Gleich eins aufs Maul[/ame]


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

Und du hör mal auf jeden Scheiß mit deinen merkwürdigen Vids zu kommentieren. Oder heißt du etwa Stefan Raab?


----------



## DH-Shredder (19. November 2009)

Es passt aber "wie die Faust aufs Auge"...


----------



## fiddel (19. November 2009)

maxxis hat besseren grip weniger rollwiederstand höheren durschlagschutz da stimmen die bezeichnungen 2.5" wenigstens und sind dann nich doch auf breite eines 3"


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. November 2009)

endlose Diskusion!


----------



## fiddel (19. November 2009)

jops


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

fiddel schrieb:


> maxxis hat besseren grip weniger rollwiederstand höheren durschlagschutz da stimmen die bezeichnungen 2.5" wenigstens und sind dann nich doch auf breite eines 3"



Zählt natürlich für jeden Reifen..

Der Highroller hat meiner Meinung nach schlechteren Grip und mehr Rollwiderstand als die Muddy Marry.


----------



## fiddel (19. November 2009)

jedem der seine


----------



## xc90 (19. November 2009)

jetzt bin ich verzweifelt, was soll ich nehmen.


----------



## DH-Shredder (19. November 2009)

Maxxis Minion oder Maxxis Ardent 3c.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. November 2009)

Oder du bist mal mutig und Probierst mal ein Intense aus !
Aber ansonsten würde ich Maxxis nehmen .
Habe ja gerade eine Bestellung aufgegeben , und das für einen vernünftigen Kurs !
Ich finde nämlich auch das Schwalbe teuerer ist als Maxxis.


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

xc90 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich verzweifelt, was soll ich nehmen.



Für welches Wetter ist er überhaupt gedacht?
Der Minion ist ja reiner Trockenreifen.

Als Allrounder entweder Highroller, oder meine persönliche Wahl die Muddy Marry.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. November 2009)

Beste Allrounder für mich Contis Rain King o. Kaiser

Verwirrung!!


----------



## Timmö__ (19. November 2009)

Hast nu eig mal gescheite Bilder von deinem IH gemacht?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. November 2009)

Leider noch nicht!! Möchte noch ein paar Parts austauschen. Dann kommen auch ein paar bessere Bilder!


----------



## xc90 (20. November 2009)

Sollte schon ein Allrounder sein


----------



## Tammy (20. November 2009)

wer is morgen alles in kreuzfeld?


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

Kreuzfeld? Sagt mir nichts.

Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall in Big Male. Hoffe, dass noch ein paar mehr Leute kommen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. November 2009)

@XC 90, nimm jetzt Muddy Mary o. ein von den Contis und werde glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (20. November 2009)

Hier mal nen Video von unserem Hometrail in Neumünster. Ich bin der Kerl im weißen TLD Jersey.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk3JyxlYV0o"]YouTube- Stadtwald Terroristen New Trail[/ame]

War nur Digicam, 5 min Schnitt (und null Erfahrung mit solchen Programmen), nur damit ihr euch Bilder vom Spot in NMS machen könnt.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. November 2009)

Das sieht doch nach Spass aus


----------



## Danny-128 (20. November 2009)

Hier wegen morgen ! Bin so ab 12 da wegen noch was erledigen .
Hoffe das der Frithof auch kommt ? Und der Schoko404 .
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja das "RC Rentner Keule Racing Team" zusammen !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. November 2009)

Hoffentlich habe ich auch bald mal wieder etwas Zeit zum Biken! Ich beneide euch und das Wetter spielt auch noch mit.

Viel Spass morgen!!


----------



## sramx9 (20. November 2009)

Man war heute ein Wetter zum biken


----------



## fiddel (20. November 2009)

dies we werd ich wohl nicht dabei sein...muss morgen aufbauen helf für nen geb.!und danach mal wieder zur sekte.

nächste woche evtl...
baut kein scheiß ohne mich jungs

prost! es ist wochenende und morgen nicht in malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

Werde morgen gegen 11.00h da sein. Vielleicht auch früher, aber das werde ich morgen früh sehen, wenn ich aufgestanden bin...


----------



## sramx9 (20. November 2009)

Soll ich dich wecken ? Stehe gegen 5 auf


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Soll ich dich wecken ? Stehe gegen 5 auf



Ähmm, nein, danke!  Dazu ist mir der Schlaf zu kostbar...!


----------



## sramx9 (20. November 2009)

meine begeisterung hält sich auch in einem sehr engen rahmen.
aber ich drücke euch mal die daumen, dass das wetter ähnlich wird wie heute.


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> meine begeisterung hält sich auch in einem sehr engen rahmen



5 Uhr morgens habe ich echt auch nur in *EXTREMEN AUSNAHMEFÄLLEN* hingekriegt. Diese Uhrzeit wird nur noch von 4 Uhr morgens getoppt!


----------



## sramx9 (20. November 2009)

früher / damals ( als man noch jung war ) hat man einfach durchgemacht


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> früher / damals ( als man noch jung war ) hat man einfach durchgemacht



Das sowieso - besonders wenn Weiber im Spiel waren!


----------



## sramx9 (20. November 2009)

und / oder alkohol


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> und / oder alkohol



*Weiber! *


----------



## Danny-128 (20. November 2009)

Ihr seit schon 2 Weiberhelden ! 
Hoffentlich kommt ihr dann auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ihr seit schon 2 Weiberhelden !
> Hoffentlich kommt ihr dann auch .



Ich bin morgen da!


----------



## sramx9 (20. November 2009)

ich bin morgen nicht da - wie letztens angekündigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eure zweideutigkeiten lasse ich mal im raum.... ähhh...stehen


----------



## Danny-128 (20. November 2009)

Man Jörg was denn los mit dir ? Hört sich ganz nach Herbstdpression an ! 
Man dagegen hilft nur viel frische Luft .

@Sascha was ist mit Franky ?


----------



## sramx9 (20. November 2009)

hää ?
fahren morgen in meine hessische heimat. ist schon länger geplant. das ist alles.  sonst würde ich morgen vorbeischauen.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. November 2009)

http://cnc-bike.de/popup_image.php?pID=6913&osCsid=03596e6716af923425d1e9fafc9a578eAch ja nur mal ein Tip am rande ! 
Bei CNC gibts die DT E2200 sehr günsitg habe mir auch schon ein Satz bestellt !!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. November 2009)

Franky werde ich nachher mal eine Nachricht zukommen lassen. Vielleicht kommt er morgen dann! 

Und die Felgen: Nee, nicht mein Fall. Wenn sie violett oder grün eloxiert wären, dann ja.


----------



## xc90 (20. November 2009)

wer ist den sonntag am start?


----------



## schoko404 (21. November 2009)

so jungs bis später...bin gg 12uhr da


----------



## Timmö__ (21. November 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/6452806



Was habt ihr für eine Kamera benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. November 2009)

Ne Normale Mini DV Cam ! 
Nix dolles .


----------



## Timmö__ (21. November 2009)

Kannst mir das Modell nennen? Die Bildquali geht ja voll durch!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. November 2009)

Panasonic NS-GV11 oder so ! ist schon 4 oder 5 Jahre alt


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. November 2009)

Mann, bin ich platt...! Hat aber gerockt heute!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. November 2009)

@ Danny,Bei CNC gibts die DT E2200 sehr günsitg habe mir auch schon ein Satz bestellt !!!![/quote]


Gibt es doch gar nicht mit 150er Breite oder hast Du die dann für Dein kleines?

Gruss


----------



## Danny-128 (21. November 2009)

JA genau für mein kleines Intense ! Da sollen die ja rein . Im V10 bleibt erst mal der Hope  LRS !Läuft ja ganz gut soweit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. November 2009)

Hallo Leute ! 

Also ich und Hauke haben uns schon mal ein Termin für Schottland gesetzt ! 
Wir müssten mal abklären was nun phase ist ! 
Wer kommt mit und wer nicht ?
Also der Termin für die überfahrt nach Schottland ist auf den 1 Juli gelegt .
Falls jemand seine Jahresurlaub Planen muss so wie Hauke kann das schon mal als mittelgrobe Planung hinnehmen ! 

Also zerbrecht euch mal die Köpfe und sagt dann Bescheid ! 

Und denkt dran am 20.06.10 ist der Megavalanche in Alp`de Huez ! Ich bin Dabei .

Mfg. Daniel


----------



## Camper122222 (25. November 2009)

hey leuts hat jmd noch irgnetwo ein alten else[Bmx oder ähnliches(kein Citybike)]rumstehen weil ich brauch noch ein bike für winterberg 4x  
mfg tobi


----------



## Danny-128 (25. November 2009)

Tobi was da los ? Ich denke du hast ein BMX !

Du willst doch nicht 4X mitfahren oder wie ? Dann must du dich ja schon mal gut vorbereiten .  So wie ich halt .


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. November 2009)

Achja, das wird ein Spaß beim 4X zuzugucken

Ich werde in Wibe wieder die Woche vor den Dirtmasters vor Ort sein, da ich die Woche wieder frei habe


----------



## Timmö__ (25. November 2009)

Halt mal nen Platz frei im Auto.. dann nehm ich mir Urlaub


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. November 2009)

Muss wahrscheinlich den dicken Frithjof mitnehmen und dann ist das Auto voll^^


----------



## Camper122222 (26. November 2009)

ja daniel aber das ding is hinne -.- 
wie bereitest du dich denn darauf vor? !


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. November 2009)

Megavalenche würde bei mir sicher hinhauen, aber die Highlander-Aktion eher nicht.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. November 2009)

Ja mit dem einen oder anderen Training ! Sprich muss viel fahren und das Starten üben .
Kondition ist alles weißt ja .


----------



## Camper122222 (26. November 2009)

ja stimmt und wie machst du das ?! 
und wieso start  ? 
wir fahren dann aber nicht in einer klasse, nech ? 
und hast du mal die seite wo das so steht wie teuer und die regeln? 
wäre echt lieb 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. November 2009)

Ne seite für Regeln weiß ich nicht ! Kann sein das es bei DirtMasterfestival steht ! 
Denn das ganze wird ja von Scott Organisiert . Ansonsten mal beim Mitteldeutschen 4X CUp schauen (MDC).
Und das mit dem Start wird mit hilfe eine Startanlage gemacht ! Werde ich mir dann noch basteln  und wenn das mit dem Pumptrack klappt dann habe ich auch was zum fahren hier !


----------



## Danny-128 (26. November 2009)

Felgen sind da ! Leider die richtigen Reifen noch nicht !


----------



## publicSvenemy (27. November 2009)

moinsens, wollt demnächst mal wieder nach "malle", kann mir jemand sagen wie es dort aussieht...matschmäßig, fahrbarkeit? eigentlich ist mir matsch und alles egal doch denn weiß ich was ich so an zeugs mitnehmen muss...
gruß Sven


----------



## Danny-128 (27. November 2009)

Also viel Matsch ist reichlich vorhanden ! Die Bäumchenpflücker waren wieder da.
Und sonst geht es eigentlich , wie immer !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. November 2009)

Haben die die Bäume auch schon ausm Wald geholt?


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. November 2009)

Ich hätte schon Lust - letzten SA war die Strecke relativ trocken. Fast ideal könnte man sagen. Nur wenn die Waldräuber wieder da waren, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wie einzelne Teile der Strecke aussehen. Durfte letzten SA ohnehin eine Menge aus dem Weg räumen und "fegen".


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. November 2009)

Ich frag mal so in die Runde: Wer ist morgen oder SO da?


----------



## sramx9 (27. November 2009)

Ich habe morgen leider kein Auto


----------



## schoko404 (27. November 2009)

if (wetter_sonntag==gut)
  { hauke in malente;
  }
else
  { hauke bleibt im bett;
  }


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (27. November 2009)

ich war gestern da strecke war wie sa nur bischen matschiger. kann morgen leider auch nich kommen hab ein fußball spiel


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. November 2009)

So, werde nicht morgen, sondern am SO am Start sein!


----------



## DH-Shredder (28. November 2009)

Wer war heute alles da? Wie ist die Strecke? Schlammig oder "normal feucht"?


----------



## Camper122222 (28. November 2009)

hey leuts ich bin morgen vllt oben .....


----------



## Danny-128 (29. November 2009)

Cool das heute so viele da waren ! Mensch es war ja richtig voll , wie im Bus .

Nächstes mal sollte ich dann auch nicht mehr kommen wenns so voll wird !


----------



## sramx9 (29. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (29. November 2009)

Ich konnte heute nicht kommen. Meine bessere Hälfte hat ihren Schlüssel vom Wagen verloren und dann fing´ das große Suchen an...


----------



## schoko404 (29. November 2009)

ich komme gerade aus Male! hab aber auch nur zwei Einrad-Junkies getroffen...


----------



## Danny-128 (29. November 2009)

Bist wohl ein wenig spät dagewesen ! 
Ich bin 20 vor 3 Losgefahren weil keiner dort wa !


----------



## schoko404 (29. November 2009)

shit..ja-war erst um 14:45 dort und hab mein auto im schlammweg fast versenkt!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (29. November 2009)

Gegen 3 wäre auch ohnehin zu spät gewesen. Mittlerweile ist es ja bereits ab 16.00h fast komplett dunkel...


----------



## fiddel (29. November 2009)

also schottland bin ich wohl dabei muss nurnoch termin checken und mirn auto kaufen! hat jmd. n t3 über???

danny ich brauch ma deine bankdaten!!!!!....fällt mir dazu grad ein


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. November 2009)

So, wie versprochen habe ich mich um das Thema Aufkleber fÃ¼r das RC-Renter Keule Racing Team gekÃ¼mmert...

Insgesamt habe ich 6 Designs ausgesucht (siehe Grafik). Diese sind (eigentlich...) hierarchisch geordnet. Das zweite, finde ich, sieht am besten aus. NatÃ¼rlich kann man auch andere Schriftarten aussuchen, aber ich habe einfach mal diese ausgesucht. 

Die Aufkleber selbst sind einfach zum Abziehen mit Ãbertragungsfolie. Sie sind witterungsbestÃ¤ndig und lassen sich aber auch problemlos wieder entfernen, ohne dass Kratzer im Lack/Pulverbeschichtung entstehen. 

Farblich habe ich mich nicht festgelegt, wobei ich Weiss am besten finde. Es ist am gÃ¼nstigsten und wirkt nicht Ã¼berladen oder "overstyled".

GrÃ¶Ãe: Keine Ahnung?! Ich dachte so an 6cmx25cm. Das wÃ¤re nicht zu klein und auch nicht zu groÃ und wÃ¼rde an jedem Rahmen passen.

Preis richtet sich nach Abnahmemenge. Ich denke aber, dass 20 Sticker ausreichen sollten. Mehr als 20â¬ fÃ¼r 20 Sticker soll es nicht Ã¼berschreiten - also 1â¬ pro Sticker. 

Also, gebt mal Meinungen ab. Habe mir schliesslich ein wenig MÃ¼he gegeben...


----------



## sramx9 (30. November 2009)

Mein Ranking ist:
1
2
6
4
3+5
Fein, dass du ein Programm mit 6 Schriften hast ( duck und wech  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## xc90 (30. November 2009)

?


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Fein, dass du ein Programm mit 6 Schriften hast ( duck und wech   )



Ruhe in den hinteren Reihen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (30. November 2009)

Er ist ja wohl der größte Rentner von euch


----------



## sramx9 (30. November 2009)

was willst du jungspund denn jetzt schon wieder - hä - kopfschüttel


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KeINqsG40Q&feature=related"]YouTube- Hallo Freunde[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (30. November 2009)




----------



## DH-Shredder (30. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJH1DpQCy9M&feature=related


----------



## sramx9 (30. November 2009)

dann passt die musik da oben ja zu dir - damit risikierst du vieles ( freundschaften, hörsinn, geschmacksinn etc. etc. pp )


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> dann passt die musik da oben ja zu dir - damit risikierst du vieles ( freundschaften, hörsinn, geschmacksinn etc. etc. pp )



Dazu sage ich nur:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9NgMc0z_yg&feature=related"]YouTube- Heinz Henn- ganz hart...[/ame]


----------



## Timmö__ (30. November 2009)

Wenn ich dich mal sehe, lasse ich die Luft aus deinen Reifen - nur wegen deiner Youtube-Video-kommentiererei!


----------



## sramx9 (30. November 2009)

viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (30. November 2009)

Anstatt zu spammen solltest du mal wieder mit in den Stadtwald kommen mein lieber..


----------



## sramx9 (30. November 2009)

wann seid ihr denn wieder da ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> wann seid ihr denn wieder da ?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpzi8kQUVYg&feature=PlayList&p=A945B6C83C27420C&index=39"]YouTube- weiÃ_ich_nicht[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (30. November 2009)

typischer fall von:"nach müd kommt blöd"


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. November 2009)

Ach, es ist immer wieder schön anzusehen, wie sich manche Leute vor der Kamera zum Narren machen. Einfach traumhaft schön!


----------



## Timmö__ (30. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> wann seid ihr denn wieder da ?



Je nach dem wie ich Feierabend bekomm. 100% Freitag wenn es nicht all zu sehr schifft. Nimm den Fullface mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (1. Dezember 2009)

na jungs was isn mit euch hier los!

ich bin für den 6. schriftzug


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, mit dem 6. Schriftzug hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Müssen mal abwarten, was Danny, Hauke und   Dirk noch sagen.


----------



## sramx9 (1. Dezember 2009)

ich finde den 6. schon zu "dynamisch" für ein RENTNER-Team  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sieht fast aus wie vom Profi-Team ( obwohl deren Layouter ja angeblich Programme mit 9 Schriftarten haben -      und tschüss........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ich finde den 6. schon zu "dynamisch" für ein RENTNER-Team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst auch einen oder zwei Schriftzüge haben, Jörg?


----------



## sramx9 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Frage verstehen soll.
Auf den ersten Blick ist keinerlei Ironie oder dergleichen zu finden.Das irritiert mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn es tatsächlich um die pure Anzahl von Aufklebern gehen sollte - 3 bitte.

Gruß
Jörg 

( gibt es eigentlich auch einen Ältestenrat im Team ? )


----------



## schoko404 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde 1, 2, und 6 ganz gut. Aber in weiß ist schlecht. Danny, Dirk und ich haben ja nunmal weiße Rahmen...Rot würde mir besser passen!!


----------



## sramx9 (1. Dezember 2009)

Rot pascht net an mei Auto - und an`s Rad aach net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sind verschiedene farben (vertretbar) möglich ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja, meine Hasen. Ich bin wieder da! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KeINqsG40Q&feature=related"]YouTube- Hallo Freunde[/ame]

Also, ich muss das mal abklären, inwieweit das mit den Farben eine preisliche Rolle spielt. Sollte aber kein Problem sein.

Wichtig ist halt die Menge. Ich müsste wissen, wieviel jeder definitiv haben will. Jörg drei, Schoko 4?

Design ist ja auch noch nicht völlig geklärt. Gebt mal ein Voting für Euer Lieblingsdesign ab. Mir ist das relativ strunz. Ich würde mich da nach Euch richten (mein Gott, wie selbstlos von mir  )


----------



## sramx9 (1. Dezember 2009)

du bischt sooo gut zu uns - seufz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jetzt mal im ernst - die idee mit den aufklebern finde ich richtig gut.


----------



## schoko404 (1. Dezember 2009)

Das Design ist mir auch wurscht...4Stück, damit ich hier in HH noch die UBahn vollpappen kann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich muss halt wissen, wieviel jeder genau haben will. Bei Jörg - und jetzt Hauke - ist das ja klar. 

Jetzt warte ich nur auf Dirk, Danny, Fiddel etc. Dann kann ich eine Anfrage starten - auch mit verschiedenen Farben. Ich schicke mal nachher ein paar PNs raus!


----------



## sramx9 (1. Dezember 2009)

also mittlerweile tendiere ich zu 4 Stück - genau - 4 ist gut.


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> also mittlerweile tendiere ich zu 4 Stück - genau - 4 ist gut.



Sehr gut! Ist notiert!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin auch mehr für die Nr. 6 und dann noch die 2.


----------



## fiddel (1. Dezember 2009)

ich bin immernoch für die 6. und ich nehme hmm 3.

@ danny kannst du mir mal bitte deine bankdaten schicken und die mail die du an malle geschrieben hast wegen pumptrack?!
[email protected]
...wie war eig des rennen beim bunzel.
p.s. mein laptop is im arsch deswegen net mehr bei icq online weil des passwort drauf gespeichert is


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann entscheide ich das folgendermaßen:

Es wird Design 6! 

@fiddel: Nimm mal 4 Stück! Bitte...
@Danny: Wieviele sollen es bei Dir sein?

Wenn jeder 4 nehmen würde, wären wir bei genau 20 Stück. Dirk schicke ich nachher noch eine PN.

Farben müsste ich jetzt auch noch wissen... Wenn wir uns bis morgen geeinigt haben, dann wären die Sticker spätestens am FR fettisch und ich könnte sie nach Big Male am SA bringen...


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Dezember 2009)

War nicht da weil son Kack Wetter in NRW war/ist ! 
Naja aber im Frühjahr macht er noch eins da werde ich wohl oder über hin müssen ! 
Diesmal war das ganze Last Team vor Ort und hat natürlichgewonnen . Bloß weil ich nicht dabei war


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe jetzt allen eine PN geschickt. 

Soll ich für Keule auch noch einen machen...


----------



## fiddel (1. Dezember 2009)

ja dann is das der 20....muss dann nur 3 nehmen...hmm ich wäre für blau oder good old school black metal!
franzel will auch mit nach schottland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Dezember 2009)

Du gehst ja behuhtsam mit deinen Daten um, Frithjof!


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

@ sascha 
von welcher Farbe sprechen wir überhaupt ?
vom Hintergrund, oder vom Schriftzug ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> @ sascha
> von welcher Farbe sprechen wir überhaupt ?
> vom Hintergrund, oder vom Schriftzug ?



Schriftzug. Hintergrund gibt es nicht. Es sind sozusagen "aneinandergereite Buchstaben".


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

aha


----------



## stylo (2. Dezember 2009)

hi leutz bin auch mal wieder hier!

also ich tendiere auch zu der nr.6,in gold oder bronzefarben wären auch ne maßnahme wie fiddel meinte.
also ich nehme auch 4 stück!!!


----------



## stylo (2. Dezember 2009)

aber variante 2 find ich noch geiler!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

ich kann mich einfach nicht zwischen RAL 8007 und 8008 entscheiden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wat passt nur besser zum malente-schlamm ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Dezember 2009)

Ok, Mädels. ich klär´ das mit den Farben ab, sobald ich Eure endgültigen Farbwünsche habe. 

Bronze, Gold und/oder Chrom finde ich persönlich sehr sexy!  Da bin ich mit Dir einer Meinung, Stylo!


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

*Gold *- passt zum *Rad *und leidlich zum *Auto*.


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> [...]_leidlich?_[...]


 .


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

na ja - Gold auf Silber finde ich jetzt nicht soooo prickelnd - hat was was von Dieter Thomas Kuhn. aber es passt einigermaßen - deshalb *LEIDLICH*


----------



## stylo (2. Dezember 2009)

1.diese farbe wäre auch gut
2.oder diese
3.auch nicht verkehrt
4.oder sooooooo


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Dezember 2009)

Alles Schwul ! 
Ich bin für Maxxis Orange mit Polarisation !!!


----------



## Camper122222 (2. Dezember 2009)

nimmt doch einfach *Pink*?ist jemand am wochenende oben? WÜrde mich freuen....


----------



## Timmö__ (2. Dezember 2009)

Fährt jemand aus Neumünster/über Neumünster am WE nach Malente?


----------



## stylo (2. Dezember 2009)

also für dannys schwule farbe wäre ich auf alle fälle,würde mir schön schwul gefallen 

nee quatsch jetzt,für dannys farbe wäre ich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

oder lieber "schwalbe blau" ???


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

bezüglich samstag
wenn wetter 


dann vielleicht ja.

wenn wetter 


wohl eher nicht


----------



## Timmö__ (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann sag mal vorher Bescheid und pack mich ein


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Dezember 2009)

Alles Moppelkotze ! 
Magenta ist Hip !


----------



## schoko404 (2. Dezember 2009)

camouflage


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

moppelkotze auf eis ???


----------



## Tammy (2. Dezember 2009)

ich wäre für tobi seinen vorschlag fällt schön auf


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Alles Moppelkotze !
> Magenta ist Hip !





schoko404 schrieb:


> camouflage



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp9cI4A9vRA&feature=related"]YouTube- DEMONTAGE IM B.A.F.Z.[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

ich plädiere für klarsichtfolie. passt zu allem.

( und wer ist tobi ??? die frage ist sogar ernst gemeint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Alles Schwul !
> Ich bin für Maxxis Orange mit Polarisation !!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mUjMhzzSVA&feature=related"]YouTube- WIE SIEHT EIN DEMONTIERTES FZ AUS[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

achtung: sascha kennt wieder jemanden der was sagen will


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

hauahaua - dat gibt wieder nen mecker aus NMS


----------



## Timmö__ (2. Dezember 2009)

*woooaahhh*


.... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kri0W4WN2mA&feature=related"]YouTube- Gleich eins aufs Maul[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (2. Dezember 2009)

gesundheit


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Dezember 2009)

Timmö schrieb:


> *woooaahhh*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJH1DpQCy9M"]YouTube- No risk no fun[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub auch ... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYEzvVAXlYg&feature=related"]YouTube- du bist der reinste dreckschwein[/ame]


----------



## DH-Shredder (3. Dezember 2009)

Du wirst beleidigend...

Im übrigen bist Du hier der EINZIGE, der einen aggressiven Unterton aufweist und sich darüber aufregt. 

Das sollte Dir zu denken geben...


----------



## Timmö__ (3. Dezember 2009)

Du bist nicht ernsthaft beleidigt oder?

Aggressiven Unterton? Mein Unterton sollte eigentlich belustigt rüberkommen.


----------



## Timmö__ (3. Dezember 2009)

nvm


----------



## SPEE (3. Dezember 2009)

Blabla... Spam spam spam... !!!


----------



## schoko404 (3. Dezember 2009)

sascha...mach bloß fix diese ollen aufkleber fertig damit das hier ein ende hat!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (3. Dezember 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> sascha...mach bloß fix diese ollen aufkleber fertig damit das hier ein ende hat!!!



Würde ich ja echt gerne machen, aber ich habe immernoch nicht die Wunschfarben von jedem bekommen. Bisher weiss ich nur, wieviel jeder haben möchte, aber eben nicht was für Farben...


----------



## sramx9 (3. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Maxxis Orange mit Polarisation !!!



die ist OK finde ich - auch wenn ich von Polarisation immer aufstoßen muss.
Oder schwarz.


----------



## stylo (3. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> die ist OK finde ich - auch wenn ich von Polarisation immer aufstoßen muss.
> Oder schwarz.



also ich wäre auch für die trendige lol: geiles wort )farbe v danny!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (3. Dezember 2009)

Mir würde der Farbton auch gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (3. Dezember 2009)

dann sascha leg los,dstell die aufkleber in der farbe!!!


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Dezember 2009)

So Jörg, fährst nu Malente?


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Dezember 2009)

stylo schrieb:


> dann sascha leg los,dstell die aufkleber in der farbe!!!



OK, mache ich dann!


----------



## Camper122222 (4. Dezember 2009)

morgen jmd in malente ?


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Jörg zusagt wäre ich dabei  bitte bitte bitte meine Lieblings RC Rentner Keule 

Wetter scheint auch durchzugehen.. Bewölkt aber trocken.


----------



## Tammy (4. Dezember 2009)

wäre morgen auch da


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Dezember 2009)

Dann ist ja morgen richtig was los. So wie's aussieht fahren Jörg und Ich auch.. wehe du sagst ab


----------



## sramx9 (4. Dezember 2009)

kann einer der ortsansässigen malentianer / malentener / malentesen morgen früh bitte mal durchgeben wie das wetter aussieht ( regen? trocken ? ) . kälte und nässe ist ne blöde Kombi ( jammern ist ein privileg des alters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) außerdem möchte ich meine karre nicht total einsauen ( von innen - außen ist egal )

danke
gruß
ich

wat machen de uffkleber ?


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Dezember 2009)

Belügt ihn bloß - selbst wenns schifft - gebt strahlenden Sonnenschein durch 

Laut Wettervorhersage: NMS morgens, leichter Regen, Malente bewölkt, 15% Sonnenwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (4. Dezember 2009)

wie oft warst du denn dieses jahr in male ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> wat machen de uffkleber ?



Bin eigentlich soweit, die Dinger in den Druck zu geben!  Bin morgen wohl zu 90% nicht da -> Erkältung... 

Außerdem soll es wohl regnen und das wäre nicht so gut, da ich die Erkältung nicht so schnell loswerden würde.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H74vJIsv9ts&feature=related"]YouTube- STARGATE LOL[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (4. Dezember 2009)

hoffentlich will der nicht mal in meiner nähe einparken


----------



## sannihh (4. Dezember 2009)

kosh und ich werden morgen auch in malle sein )


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> wie oft warst du denn dieses jahr in male ?



Ein mal... ohne Bike.
Was meinst warum ich so quängel?


----------



## sramx9 (4. Dezember 2009)

tja - und ich war immerhin 4 oder 5x - deshalb muss ich nicht unbedingt bei regen fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 warten wir es ab. lust hätte ich schon. folie für`s auto habe ich schon rausgesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaZarter85 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ohh man scheint ja morgen viel los zu sein, ich weiß nicht wie ich hin komme,schade!
Hab kein Bock mit der Bahn zu fahren!

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## schoko404 (4. Dezember 2009)

ich muss morgen eh früh raus und werde mal ne wetterinfo durchgeben...komme dann auch wieder rum!


----------



## schoko404 (5. Dezember 2009)

sieht gut aus: kein Regen, Sonne kommt gerade durch!!..also bis später!!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Dezember 2009)

So, bin gerade nachhause gekommen und:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubno3aqCylw"]YouTube- TV total - Fick und Fertig[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (5. Dezember 2009)

hmmm - das warst du doch heut mittach schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber trotz erkältung gefahren - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




war klasse heute. schlamm gar nicht mal so schlimm.
aber frisch gesäubert mit espresso auf dem sofa finde ich auch nicht übel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Dezember 2009)

Nur die Harten komm´n Garten. Weisst Du doch...


----------



## sramx9 (5. Dezember 2009)

garten ?
gartenarbeit ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> garten ?
> gartenarbeit ?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G2tive9eLU"]YouTube- Gartenarbeit[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (5. Dezember 2009)

ebend - mein ML ist mir zu schade um ihn wegen ein bißchen gras auf`s spiel zu setzen


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Dezember 2009)

Ehrlich, mir geht es besser als gestern. Frischluft bringt auf jeden Fall mehr als zuhause rumzulungern.  Schlammschlacht war es zwar nicht zu 100%, aber morgen werde ich das Rad waschen müssen... da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.

Spaß hat´s aber gemacht, ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ! 

Naja war heute mal nicht so mein Tag und Tim seiner auch nicht ! 
Hoffe es geht deinem Arm schon besser ?

Nächstes mal komme ich mit dem 2. Bike wieder zum fahren, mit dem 3. Bike geht das im Winter einfach nicht .
Dann läuft das auch wieder . Und immer schön die Füße abtreten wenn ihr in frisch geputzte Wohnzimmer geht .


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Naja war heute mal nicht so mein Tag



Was war denn passiert? Das mit Tim hatte ich ja mitbekommen, aber was ist denn bei Dir passiert?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir nichts bin bloß mit den Reifen nicht zu recht gekommen ! Sonst war alles schicko.
Und die lange Rückfahrt nach hause brrrr , da habe ich richgit gemerkt das die Supertacky Mischung am Boden klebt wie die pest .


----------



## DH-Shredder (5. Dezember 2009)

Achso, ich dachte schon, Du hätt´st Dir was getan.

EDITA: Und ja, mit dem 3. Bike geht das im Winter wohl wirklich nicht.


----------



## sramx9 (6. Dezember 2009)

was ist tim denn passiert ?
im auto hat er nur nach der sitzheizung geschrien - kann also nicht so schlimm gewesen sein


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Dezember 2009)

Er ist gestern mit seinem überbreiten Lanker am Baum hängen gebleiben .
Naja wenn er nach Sitzheizung schreit dann kann es wirklich nicht schlimm sein


----------



## sramx9 (6. Dezember 2009)

das mit dem hängenbleiben hat er erzählt. aber nix von schmerzen oder so was


----------



## DH-Shredder (6. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LXtruP67AQ&feature=rec-r2-2f-3-HM"]YouTube- F1RST - First a New MTB Mountain Bike DVD From Clay Porter[/ame]


----------



## Timmö__ (6. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Jungs. War super gestern   Meinem Arm gehts ganz gut - kleiner Bluterguss, ansonsten alles Tip Top.

Hat schon jemand von den Hamburgern mit den Fotos was gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (6. Dezember 2009)

die Hamburger waren heute nochmal am weltbesten Downhillspot. War super griffig heute. Fotos kommen die Tage.

Grüße an alle...


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. Dezember 2009)

So, SA war echt launig!  

Ab April 2010 steht mein Team FSR wieder und ist dann kampfbereit! Wenn die angestrebte Performance stimmt, kommt dann sogar mein Demo weg... 

Hier mal kleine Bilderchen. Die 2002er Gustl sind SA eingetrudelt. Fehlen nur noch Laufräder und Gabel...  Der Rest liegt hier schon...


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Dezember 2009)

Warum willst diu dein Demo weggeben ? Das alte FSR hält sicher nicht mit von der Performance .
Ich hätte es mir als Freerider aufgebaut !


----------



## SPEE (7. Dezember 2009)

Das hält ganz sicher nicht mit...!


----------



## DH-Shredder (7. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Warum willst diu dein Demo weggeben ? Das alte FSR hält sicher nicht mit von der Performance .
> Ich hätte es mir als Freerider aufgebaut !



Naja, werden wir sehen. Ich kam mit dem FSR sehr gut klar. Vielleicht täuscht das im Moment auch, weil ich es lange nicht gefahren habe und kein direkter Vergleich zum Demo da ist. 

Die Option als Freerider ist ja auch noch da und habe es auch eigentlich so geplant. 

Ach, das FSR ist einfach schön. Vielleicht blendet das auch ein wenig... 

Und heute um 17.30h geht es an die Sticker ran! Ich werde zwei extra anfertigen lassen - die sind dann für Keule!


----------



## Timmö__ (7. Dezember 2009)

Das FSR ist wirklich hässlich. Und ich glaube auch, dass es nicht mit dem Demo mithalten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (8. Dezember 2009)

moin is morgen (mittwoch) jmd. am besten spot der welt?
evtl. könnt man ma nen bautag machen ich hab morgen frei...


----------



## Timmö__ (8. Dezember 2009)

Schon jemand was wegen der am Samstag gemachten Bilder gehört?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Dezember 2009)

Nee leider Schule ! Aber sonst probiers mal am Wochenende.


----------



## kosh_hh (8. Dezember 2009)

moin jungz,

die Bilder vom Woe habe ich in mein Fotoalbum gestellt (Album Malente - wo auch sonst). Fotos sind aber nicht so dolle geworden. Bin noch in der Übungsphase.

Haut rein und bis bald


----------



## sramx9 (8. Dezember 2009)

fein - danke -


----------



## Timmö__ (8. Dezember 2009)

Och - die Bilder sind doch ganz in Ordnung! Hast mich einmal echt gut getroffen  Danke sehr!


----------



## DH-Shredder (9. Dezember 2009)

Hier, sowas müssen wir bauen...  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJO8WdVPvHI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Schluchtgap Timmey 01[/ame]

Ab 1:10 geht´s los...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uVQtDT4M7w&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Schluchtgap HÃ¤cker 01[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (9. Dezember 2009)

schon klar - können ja bei HDW fragen ob du in Kiel von den Kränen springen darfst


----------



## DH-Shredder (9. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> schon klar - können ja bei HDW fragen ob du in Kiel von den Kränen springen darfst



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJH1DpQCy9M"]YouTube- No risk no fun[/ame]


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ! Gehts noch ? Und wer soll da bitte rüberspringen ? 
Sascha du etwa , ich glaube nicht und auch kein anderer. Ich glaube du hast einen  oder evtl. mit dem  gegen die Wand .
Oder ein paar  zu viel heut ? Oder bist du einfach nur  gedreht ?

Naja wir werden es 

Bis dahin mal eine Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (9. Dezember 2009)

klar spring der sascha da rüber!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (10. Dezember 2009)

na ja - josh bender nimmt ja auch öfters mal den umweg über die notaufnahme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber sascha: bitte *VORHER* die aufkleber herbeischaffen !!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (10. Dezember 2009)

Nun kriegt Euch doch mal wieder ein! Das war doch nicht ernst gemeint! Ich fand´ es einfach amüsant wie die sich dort so etwas hinbauen und dann quasi zerschellen. Ist auch keine böse Schadenfreude, sondern einfach Dinge, die man nie und nimmer machen darf/soll...


----------



## sramx9 (10. Dezember 2009)

ach quatsch - die hatten einfach nur pech. etwas falschen reifendruck oder so was


----------



## Camper122222 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wo steht denn das ding ^^ ?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Dezember 2009)

In Malente ! Ist aber geheim die Ecke .
Habe ich bis jetzt nur Stylo gezeigt , wo die anderen das her haben weiß ich auch nicht .


----------



## stylo (10. Dezember 2009)

man danny das solltest du doch nicht verraten!!!du bist nen depp!!!


----------



## Camper122222 (10. Dezember 2009)

Manno xD denn such ich dann.... ^^ 
bin aber grad echt dabei mir son kleinen weg zu bauen auch oben bei uns im wald neben der anderen strecke  .... aber das wetter ist ******* umzufahren -.-


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja ! Das ist ja interessant ! Du meinst die andere Strecke neben der alten oder ? Meinst du in den Tannenwald rein oder wie ?
Ach zeig ihn mir dann mal wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja mach ich  bin eigntlich jedes we einmal da ! .... außer letztes 
Ne das is ne ganz andere  ziemlich eng und so ^^


----------



## Tammy (10. Dezember 2009)

ist jemand samstag da? außer wenn es zu doll regnet!


----------



## BikePuschel (11. Dezember 2009)

WAs ist bitte das RC-Rentner Keule Racing Team!

Back for the Attack in 2010! Will auch


----------



## sramx9 (11. Dezember 2009)

1.000â¬ AufnahmegebÃ¼hr
83,57â¬ monatlicher Beitrag
und Mindestabnahme von 256 Aufklebern ( ALLE in diesem komischen Orange )


----------



## DH-Shredder (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt, bin ich auch da!


----------



## ole.s (11. Dezember 2009)

ICh kann am Samstag nicht aber probire am sonntag bis den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (12. Dezember 2009)

Der Schluchtgamp ist in Stuttgard und von unserem Nicolai Homie Tim^^ haben sich beide nichts böses getan und ich bin sicher das Tim da noch n dreier rüber macht! ;D

ride on!

ich hoffe mal ich packs morgen mal nach malle zu kommen vllt sieht man sich


----------



## ole.s (12. Dezember 2009)

Wer kommt am Sonntag nach Malente <frage an alle ?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## stylo (12. Dezember 2009)

danny was soll uns das bild von tobi sagen u zeigen???   

aber sieht irgendwie echt geil aus aus der position fotografiert!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Dezember 2009)

Das heute jemand da war zum Biken ! Und ein wenig Freeride gefahren wurde´.
Nicht so wie leute aus Achterwehr die bei 10+ sich in ihrer Wohnung verstecken 
weil es zu  ist.


----------



## SPEE (12. Dezember 2009)

wollten eigentlich da sein...


----------



## stylo (12. Dezember 2009)

ja ja du lappen,spinnst wohl schon wieder wa


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag bloß die Wahrheit .


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Dezember 2009)

He Tobi ! 
Hier sind die restlichen Bilder von euch. Die die was geworden sind! http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/DropBox#


----------



## Camper122222 (13. Dezember 2009)

Danke (=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (13. Dezember 2009)

jmd nächstes we am sa. oder so. oben?`!


----------



## DH-Shredder (13. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Wetter passt, dann definitiv!


----------



## xc90 (13. Dezember 2009)

die winterpause macht mich ferig


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Dezember 2009)

Welche Winterpause ? Sowas sind nur gerüchte ....


----------



## Camper122222 (14. Dezember 2009)

16 Jahre: Troy Brosnan, neuer Teamkollege von Sam Hill

ich glaub die haben das verwechselt mit mir  ^^ ich meld mich auch mal bei sam hill ^^


----------



## fiddel (14. Dezember 2009)

das würd ich an deiner stelle auch machen...ich bin leiiider glaub schon zu alt

hmm ich wär dafür das man nächsten sa. bei däänny pennt und ma was wech schafft!!!
mal ordentlich bauen fahren bier trinken usw so wie früher!


----------



## Timmö__ (14. Dezember 2009)

Klingt nach ner Sommeraktion 

Fährt jemand am Wochenende über Neumünster nach Malle? Bräuchte mal wieder ne Dosis Dieksee Downhill.


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Dezember 2009)

Leute kommt alle zu mir Party machen und dann ab in Wald ! 

Fiddel kommt mit Moped . Jörg nimmt Tim mit und Tobi kommt mal aus dem Bett und dann rechtzeitig hoch zu Strecke. Sasch packt Frank ein und bringt die Kleber mit .
Hauke macht sein Passerati fertig mit Jepäckträger und Sattelt die Hühnä.

Ich Packe noch ein , zwei Tassen Punsch ein damit uns Warm wird


----------



## fiddel (14. Dezember 2009)

wat wirklich jetzt also von sa auf so partey bei danny und am so. gets mit punsch in wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (14. Dezember 2009)

hier um eure musik n bisschen weiter nach vorn zu bringen...freunde von mir!
http://www.myspace.com/rezetband


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre ja was!  Aber meine Frau gibt mir da sicher das "STOP-Schild"...


----------



## fiddel (14. Dezember 2009)

iiiwooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (14. Dezember 2009)

fiddel schrieb:


> hier um eure musik n bisschen weiter nach vorn zu bringen...freunde von mir!
> http://www.myspace.com/rezetband



Fiddel, wenn die Malenter Truppe den kommenden Sommer in irgendeinem Bikepark ist, müssen wir unbedingt mal den Platz rocken!   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpEFbIgmnEE&feature=related"]YouTube- Gemini Five - Babylon Rockets[/ame]


----------



## SPEE (14. Dezember 2009)

jear..., Schredder Du alter ROCKER...


----------



## Timmö__ (14. Dezember 2009)

Bei eurer Musik? Na ich weiß ja nicht..

Jörg wollte dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr nach Malente..


Was denn mit den Jungs aus Itzehoe? Ihr fahrt doch über Neumünster oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (14. Dezember 2009)

meine begeisterung hält sich tatsächlich in einem überschaubaren rahmen. wobei die gesamtidee mit bier, musik, pizza, bauen, biken, etc. schon ganz gut finde


----------



## fiddel (15. Dezember 2009)

ja jungs mein reden!
wenn das von danny aus geht ... nols is ab sa. oder so auf malle (also des richtige)

ich würd mich sonst fahren lassen oder so aber nur wenn ich da pennen kann
und dann wenn ich mich fahren lass dann kann man die aus nms sicher mitnehmen!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ab Freitag abend auf Malle!

Kannst mein Auto haben Friedel, aber nur, wenn du uns Freitag abend nach Lübeck fährst
Und hol dir mal wieder ICQ!


----------



## fiddel (15. Dezember 2009)

ja erstmal muss ich dir mal mein laptop geben nols evtl bekommst du das wieder hin!!!is im arsch

...wann fr.? uhrzeit wär net schlecht da der fr. bei mir ziemlich voll is...mit terminen.(sekte+ firma)

@ nols:heut dvd bei dir? mit jonas usw.


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2009)

Was guckt Ihr ? Die Rocky Horro Picture Show ? Zwei Nasen Tanken Super ?


----------



## Camper122222 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja welchen tag dann jetzt im wald bin dann früh da! mit Thore !


ps.. wenn ich in wb beim ixs unter die top 8 kommen am seeding run geb ich einen kastenbier aus^^ XD


----------



## fiddel (15. Dezember 2009)

ha das merk ich mir!

ich weiß nich wann danny hat sich dazu noch nich so geoißert!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. Dezember 2009)

Um 16:30Uhr müssen wir hier los!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja also ich würde Sagen Party Samstag ! Und Wald am Sonntag den ganzen verdammten Tag lang bis es dunkel wird .
Also wer Samstag Bock hier zu sein soll Bescheid sagen !!!


----------



## schoko404 (15. Dezember 2009)

...DABEI! Mit Glühwein und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2009)

Sehr NICE ! ! ! Ja mit Glühwein und Co.


----------



## Camper122222 (16. Dezember 2009)

ja wann seit ihr denn ca. So. oben?!


----------



## Timmö__ (16. Dezember 2009)

Heute war mal wieder Fototag auf unserem Homespot 























Und hier noch was von letzter Woche.






Alles in meinem Fotoalbum zu finden


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

Keule hört offiziell auf... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Demo_W0QQitemZ330387686342QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4ceca403c6

...ich hab´s ja gesagt...


----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2009)

ha ich habs doch gesagt er wird nicht mehr fahren


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

Ist aber echt schade. Ohne Marc wäre ich sicher nicht mehr zum DH zurückgekommen. Marc war sozusagen "meine" Initialzündung.


----------



## stylo (16. Dezember 2009)

ja nee ist klar sascha  bist verliebt???


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

Nein, natürlich nicht verliebt!  Aber ganz im ernst. Erst durch Marc habe ich wieder angefangen zu fahren. 

...ich nehm´ die Deemax!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja war ja abzusehen das es passiert ! 
Schade schon aber wenn er nicht mehr will dann nicht ! Wir können ihn ja immer noch auf der Cross Strecke sehen wenn wir wollen. 
Irgendwann kommen sie alle wieder ! 

Wenigstens gibts dann in Winterberg kein Streß mehr mit Vermietern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja kannste haben sind ja Quasi noch neu und ungefahren 

JA Marc geht Sascha kommt guter adequater Ersatz würde ich mal sagen . Bist schon öfter da gewesen als Keule in einem ganzen Jahr .


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

...jeder von uns sollte ihn mal anschreiben und ihm mitteilen, welches Teil vom Rad jeder haben möchte...


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2009)

JA gute Idee ! lass mal machen !


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Male müsste doch jetzt knüppelhart sein. Hier in Kiel war es bitter kalt, aber halt kein Regen und der Boden ist/war hart wie Beton!!! Perfekt für meine Minions!!!


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> JA gute Idee ! lass mal machen !



Mach´ ich noch später! Der kriegt die Krise, wenn er die ganzen Mails bekommt!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2009)

JA denke ich auch ! Bodenfrost :yaeh:
Endlich wieder fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

Freu´ mich jetzt schon auf SA!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2009)

Wieso was denn Samstag !?


----------



## DH-Shredder (16. Dezember 2009)

Wieso nicht SA? Habe ich was verpasst? Kein Male am SA?!

...Akku vom Laptop ist gleich platt. Bin später wieder online...


----------



## Tammy (16. Dezember 2009)

ich kann leider auch nur samstag kommen. wel idch sontag mal wieder fußball habe *kotz*
und das jetzt wo ich wieder ne forderrad bremse habe


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Dezember 2009)

Endlich hast du mal ne Vr Bremse am Rad 
Ja mal sehen dann eben Samstag und Sonntag


----------



## Timmö__ (16. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch für Samstag und Sonntag.


----------



## schoko404 (16. Dezember 2009)

Sa. muss ich schauen...Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## sramx9 (17. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag ich auf keinen Fall.
Samstag ?????????????????


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. Dezember 2009)

Also, alle SA! 

Hier hat´s übrigens geschneit...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey leute, ich muss mich auch mal wieder sehen lassen Trainieren für IXS nächstes Jahr!!! Hatte echt wenig zeit die letzten Wochen!! 
Dabei habe ich so ein bock auf fahren Das mit Keule ist wirklich schade !!! 

Also, wenn es trocken bleibt komme ich am WE mal vorbei Würde mich freuen ein paar Leute zu treffen.

Bis dann!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. Dezember 2009)

He cool Marc ist dabei ! 
Also eins kann ich euch versprechen Regnen tut es nicht ....


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. Dezember 2009)

...und passend zum Wetter müssen wir alle dann im Weihnachtsmann-Dress fahren!


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte noch auf Antwort von fiddel ob er mich mitnehmen kann. Hoffentlich wird das was!


----------



## sramx9 (17. Dezember 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> ...und passend zum Wetter müssen wir alle dann im Weihnachtsmann-Dress fahren!


 
gibt`s bestimmt von ixs oder 661 

wat machen de Uffkleber ?


----------



## Camper122222 (17. Dezember 2009)

HÖ welchen Tag denn jetzt  ? Sa. ? 
******* da wollte ich eigentlich Fr. abend einen spülen  -.-


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Dezember 2009)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> HÖ welchen Tag denn jetzt  ? Sa. ?
> ******* da wollte ich eigentlich Fr. abend einen spülen  -.-



Dito  
Muss langsam mal Bescheid wissen wegen Samstag.


----------



## Tammy (17. Dezember 2009)

also ich werde samstag da sein und tobi mitschleppen auch wenn wir mal wieder ein trinken werden freita  hab auch schon wieder richtig lust zu fahren


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich sach ja, Alle SA!


----------



## SPEE (17. Dezember 2009)

Werde mit schoko am sonntag kommen..., so wie es sonst immer üblich war!
letztes we war auch echt schön,nur wir zwei allein in malle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (17. Dezember 2009)

Tja ich habe ab morgen 2 wochen Schulferien Juhu
Ich probire auch am Samstag zu kommen aber muss noch für haupschul Prüfung üben....leider 


ich freu mich aufs DH fahren in Malente    bis den


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. Dezember 2009)

Planänderung von meiner Seite:

Habe völlig vergessen, dass ich am SA eine gute Freundin zur Kontrolluntersuchung bringen muss. Daher kommt für mich nur SO in Frage... Wie es scheint, passt vielen SO ohnehin besser. 

Also, wer wäre denn SO da?


----------



## schoko404 (17. Dezember 2009)

..."zur Kontrolluntersuchung"..ja nee..is klar


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. Dezember 2009)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ..."zur Kontrolluntersuchung"..ja nee..is klar



Doch, ist sogar wahr!  

Also, SO???!


----------



## DH-Shredder (17. Dezember 2009)

*.*


----------



## ole.s (18. Dezember 2009)

Wissen tue ich es nicht fals es jemanden interesirt abe ich probire am so auch zu kommen Fahrt ihr alle auch bei Viel schne??????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (18. Dezember 2009)

jaa ich bin auch für so. weil ich krank bin -.- 
hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder fit bin (=


----------



## ole.s (18. Dezember 2009)

Gute besserung


----------



## Tammy (19. Dezember 2009)

denny könntest du mich heute/ samstag mit nehmen aus malente? also wenn du fährst ? oder fährt samstag keiner=?
bin auf jedenfall da weil ich bremse testen will und sontag leider nich fahren kann


----------



## DH-Shredder (19. Dezember 2009)

@alle

Ich bin heute nicht da. Bei dem Wetter ist mir das mit dem Wagen zu gefährlich. Morgen steht auch in den Sternen. Ich hab´ zwar Wi-Reifen drauf, aber Heckantrieb ist Heckantrieb und die anderen Autofahrer sind ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr die "besten Piloten"...


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2009)

Bin heute da aber erst später weil noch jemand aus Rendsburg kommt und sein Fahrrad umbauen will ! 
Thore evtl. kann ich dann mitnehmen .


----------



## Camper122222 (19. Dezember 2009)

ich bin heute auch nochmal oben!


----------



## schoko404 (19. Dezember 2009)

ich versuchs heute noch zu kommen...morgen bin ich auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja das hört sich gut an ! Also wenn nicht dann sehen wir uns morgen auf alle fälle ! 
Und was ist mit heute Abend ?`


----------



## schoko404 (19. Dezember 2009)

ich wär beim Male-Weihnachtsbash dabei!!!...WER, WANN, WO???


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich bin dabei wann wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A**x (19. Dezember 2009)

Na leute will heute auch mal wieder fahren ;-) sitzt bei mir zuhause mit thore wissen nicht wie wir nach kreuzfeld kommen sollen fährt noch irgendeiner über malente nach kreuzfeld der noch 2 plätze frei hat wir haben auch keine fahrräder dabei sind schon in kreuzfeld ! um 1 würden wir gerne da sein ! BITTE MELDEN !


----------



## fiddel (19. Dezember 2009)

so jungs ich melde mich auch ma wieder keule schnaggt von nem neuem rad 2010!

ich hab nen schädel für 10 von gestern abend!!!
ich versuche des auto von meinen eltern zu bekommen das ich dann heut abend zu danny kann und morgen nach dem fahren wieder nach haus!
ich klär das mitm auto ab und schreib nachher nochma timöö!


----------



## Duttengretel (19. Dezember 2009)

*Hi Leute,*
*wer kann mir helfen?*
*Bin auf der Suche nach KEULE! *
*Bin vom mountainbike rider magazine, wir wollen eine Fotostrecke mit ihm machen...*
*Wir hatten in Winterberg Karten ausgetauscht und nun habe ich keine Nr. mehr.*
*Ich glaube sein richtiger Name ist Marco oder so ähnlich.*
*Bitte schreibt mir falls ihr wißt wo ich ihn treffen kann.*
*Danke für die Hilfe*

*Gruß Caro *


----------



## ole.s (19. Dezember 2009)

**** ich will heute auch fahren


----------



## ole.s (19. Dezember 2009)

aber dan hoffentlich morgen


----------



## DH-Shredder (19. Dezember 2009)

Duttengretel schrieb:


> *Hi Leute,*
> *wer kann mir helfen?*
> *Bin auf der Suche nach KEULE! *
> *Bin vom mountainbike rider magazine, wir wollen eine Fotostrecke mit ihm machen...*
> ...



Keule ist im Moment (eigentlich immer...) schwer bis gar nicht zu erreichen. 

Du kannst auch gerne eine Fotostrecke mit mir machen.


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja ein neues Puky Rad holt Keule sich vielleicht 

Und die Fotostrecke kannst mal machen aber nur im Rollstuhl . Er erzählt ja immer das sein Ischias so weh tut und alles nur vom Radfahren. Aber jetzt auf dem Motocross hobel durch die tiefsten Furchen pflügen. 

Keule wird sich so schnell kein neues Rad kaufen zum DH fahren.


----------



## sramx9 (19. Dezember 2009)

ist sein Rollstuhl eigentlich ferngesteuert ?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke schon ! Sonst müsste er ja noch selbst Lenken und Rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ey ihr Pussys wo wart ihr denn alle -.- .... 
war hamma geil voll rutschig XD


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Dezember 2009)

Tja mein besuch kamm erst Später ! Da habe ich mir gedacht um 15 Uhr brauch ich auch nicht mehr los da es schon dunkel wird langsam !


----------



## A**x (19. Dezember 2009)

Jaaa heute schön mit dem bite im Schnee  rumgespielt schade das wir nur 3 waren lustig war es trotzdem ;-)


----------



## DH-Shredder (19. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon ! Sonst müsste er ja noch selbst Lenken und Rollen



Motocross? Papperlapap!

Wenn dann so hier: Das perfekte "Gepfährt"...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss Male leider noch verschieben Werde es dieses WE auch nicht schaffen.Viel spass euch morgen!!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## ole.s (19. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja ein neues Puky Rad holt Keule sich vielleicht
> 
> Und die Fotostrecke kannst mal machen aber nur im Rollstuhl . Er erzählt ja immer das sein Ischias so weh tut und alles nur vom Radfahren. Aber jetzt auf dem Motocross hobel durch die tiefsten Furchen pflügen.
> 
> Keule wird sich so schnell kein neues Rad kaufen zum DH fahren.




was is ihm den passirt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (20. Dezember 2009)

Meine eltern sind beleidigt weil ich und mein bruder gestern so laut waren ich bin also wider nicht dabei!!!!!!!:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Timmö__ (20. Dezember 2009)

Schade das das alles nicht so ganz geklappt hat mit Malente! Was solls.. bin sowieso nicht ganz auf'm Damm.


----------



## ole.s (20. Dezember 2009)

Ma ne frage an alle wer kann in der woche nach Malente ?????


----------



## schoko404 (20. Dezember 2009)

Also für alle die es heute leider nicht geschafft haben herzukommen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/533668

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/533669

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/533695

War schon recht spaßig


----------



## DH-Shredder (20. Dezember 2009)

Mal so in die Runde gefragt:

Wer wäre denn am 1. und 2. Weihnachtstag da? Ich hätte den ganzen Tag Zeit und könnte auch schon recht früh da sein. So ab ca. 9.00h...und dann halt bis 16.00h = bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## ole.s (20. Dezember 2009)

muss kucken mei Vater hat am 25.12  geburtstag


----------



## SPEE (21. Dezember 2009)

hat schon jemand was von keules neuen bike gehört...?!


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2009)

ne wollt er mir net sagen!!!
er meint des wird ne überraschung!


----------



## DH-Shredder (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe von ihm auch nur gehört, dass er sich ein 2010er holen will. Auf die Frage was für eins, hat er nicht mehr geantwortet... 

Aber ich meine, er will sich den Nachfolger von dem Rad hier holen:


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2009)

will jmd. teile von mir kaufen? 

fox 40 rc2 bj. 2007 (ca 750â¬) 
hope m6ti bj.06 (ca.300â¬) 

weil umstieg auf andere teile... 
schreibt mir ne pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi fiddel,
du hast dich vorm WE leider nicht mehr gemeldet 
Aber kannst mir jetzt ja mal deine ICQ pm'en.


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hab momentan keinen eigenen rechner
tut mir leid!
deswegen auch kein icq weil des alles da gespeichert war und ich nun nichts mehr hab!


----------



## Timmö__ (21. Dezember 2009)

Son mist auch. Wann hast denn die nächste tour nach Malle geplant?


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2009)

ich denke erst nach den feiertagen! wegen wetter isn bisschen kalt!
muss auch n bisschen sparen muss mir für den schottlandtrip noch ordenlich kram und nen bus kaufen


----------



## Timmö__ (21. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar. Könnte sowieso erst nach den Feiertagen.. lieg momentan bisschen flach.


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2009)

jo das klappt schon noch...


----------



## fiddel (22. Dezember 2009)

so mal zur schottland planung 
von wann bis wann ab dem 1.juli? -???


----------



## schoko404 (22. Dezember 2009)

gute frage. ich muss morgen meinen urlaubsplan einreichen. Halte mir erstmal 1.-11.Juli frei.
Was sagt Danny??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Dezember 2009)

Da hat Keule sich aber ne goldene Nase verdient mit seinem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich habe gehöhrt das in malenete im sommer immer downhill rennen gibt, kann mir jemand sagen wann die immer sind, und wo meldet man sich dafür an?


----------



## burn (22. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiss war dieses Jahr das erste Mal nach laengerer Zeit mal wieder ein Rennen. Das lief wohl nicht so ganz ohne Komplikationen ab, ob es naechstes Jahr eins geben wird weiss ich nicht.

Einfach oefter mal hier in den Thread schauen.


----------



## xc90 (22. Dezember 2009)

alles klar danke


----------



## Franky 76 (23. Dezember 2009)

So, die OP habe ich gut überstanden, kann mich auch schon wieder alleine anziehen nun frag ich mich doch auch gleich wo mein Bike steht..?!

Was macht die Strecke, unten alles fertig? War ja schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr da..
Das mit Keule hab ich auch schon gehört. Mein Nachbar erzählte ihm wurde ein Demo 7 angeboten, das von Marc..

Gruß an alle.. dieses Jahr werde ich wohl leider noch nicht dürfen.. aber ich zähl schon die Tage..


----------



## DH-Shredder (23. Dezember 2009)

Frank! Wir müssen die Tage UNBEDINGT telefonieren!


----------



## Franky 76 (23. Dezember 2009)

Wenn alles gut geht komm ich morgen aus dem KH, fahre dann aber erst mal nach Heide.. bin dann am 25. Abends wieder in Kiel..
Ruf dich sonst einfach mal an.. wenn ich wieder Festnetz hab.. Hab zum Glück den neuen Bike Workshop hier.. Ha.. lauter neue Ideen.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja, lass mal am 25. oder 26. telefonieren. Habe die Tage eh nichts vor und insofern würde es dann zeitlich passen. Kann Dir dann auch _d e t a i l l i e r t e_ Infos zur Strecke geben!


----------



## ole.s (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weinachten an alle


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja wünsche ich auch allen ! Und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## sramx9 (24. Dezember 2009)

danke gleichfalls - und futtert nicht so viel.


----------



## stylo (24. Dezember 2009)

natürlich von mitr auch frohe und besinnliche weihnachten,ich hoffe es gab reichlich feine geschenke


----------



## ole.s (24. Dezember 2009)

natürlich ich habe ganz vill schönes bekommen


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/6/7/9/2/_/thumb/meinegeschenke.JPG?0


----------



## stylo (25. Dezember 2009)

sauber ole geile klamotten


----------



## ole.s (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich will wider richtig in Malente Biken... ich habe mir auf dem Feld ne Strecke aus Schnee gebautis zwar cool nicht so toll wie in Malente aber es geht das rutschen is lustig

naja bis den ich geh ein bischen mit dem Bike rutschen


----------



## ime1980 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungens, is wer am Sonntag an der weltweit beliebtesten Strecke?

Cheers Martin

ps Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## ole.s (25. Dezember 2009)

ich probire auch mal wider am wochen ende zu kommen verschprechen kann ch es nit

abere ich habe FERIEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (25. Dezember 2009)

Juhu


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2009)

Martin was machst du denn hier oben ? Hast frei bekommen von zu hause und willst dein Ion mal Malente zeigen ?


----------



## sramx9 (25. Dezember 2009)

bin ich wirklich sooo alt, dass ich fast gar nicht erwägung ziehe zu shreddern - seufz 

evtl. sollte ich auch mit meinem neuen ferngesteuerten auto rumheizen


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2009)

Nein du bist nicht alt sondern .... weißt die Vorteile der Couch zu schätzen !!


----------



## sramx9 (25. Dezember 2009)

ja schon - bin aber am überlegen ob ich die couch zum remedy trage


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2009)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Idee ! Oder du baust die Couch auf`s Remedy  
dann hast beides in einem Spiel und Entspannung.


----------



## sramx9 (25. Dezember 2009)

fehlt nur noch der TV und die kranked, nwd, earthed etc dvd`s 
und wo soll das kunstwerk stehen ?
wohnzimmer oder radkeller ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (25. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ja schon - bin aber am überlegen ob ich die couch zum remedy trage



EDIT: Fröhliche Weihachten allen! Ist ja das Fest der Liebe, nüscht wahr?


----------



## stylo (25. Dezember 2009)

spam.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (25. Dezember 2009)

gleichfalls - bei mir lief aber AC/DC


----------



## DH-Shredder (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir das jetzt: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zm5c7mKjrQ"]YouTube- Van Halen-Panama[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (25. Dezember 2009)

freundin hat gerade das von oben mitgebracht: 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/209189/Hessi_James_Badesalz

gruß
der Hesse


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wohnzimmer natürilich was für eine frage.


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/115320/Hier nochmal ein Singletrail aus England ! ! 
Für die leute die noch unentschlossen sind


----------



## ime1980 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hey danny, hab mal frei bekommmen. Dachte ich zeig dem Bock mal richtige Worldcupstrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (25. Dezember 2009)

ich probire dämnechst wider nach malente zu kommen sagt bescheid wann ihr könnt


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Dezember 2009)

So ist richtig Martin ! Ich hoffe dein Ion kommt damit klar ?
Da wird alles von Mensch und Material gefordert  Bei der Hammer langen Strecke macht sich sogar Rene Wildhaber ins Höschen.


----------



## sramx9 (25. Dezember 2009)

ach leute - ich hoffe mal andy ( kumpel mit dem speci-enduro der schon mal mit war ) hat bald seinen bus, dass wir zumindest parks in deutschland öfters besuchen können.


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ach leute - ich hoffe mal andy ( kumpel mit dem speci-enduro der schon mal mit war ) hat bald seinen bus, dass wir zumindest parks in deutschland öfters besuchen können.



Das wäre natürlich traumhaft! Ich kann ja nicht einmal einen bei mir mitfahren lassen, weil da kein Platz ist...


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2009)

kann natürlich sein, dass wir noch 1 - 2 mal mit meinem fahren. geht ja auch.


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> kann natürlich sein, dass wir noch 1 - 2 mal mit meinem fahren. geht ja auch.



Das wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Prinzipiell könnte man ja auch einen Wagen (T5 o.ä.) für´s WoE mieten, aber günstig ist was anderes...


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2009)

Transporter: Fr - So rund 170 - 200â¬ + km + sprit


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Transporter: Fr - So rund 170 - 200 + km + sprit



Völlig indiskutabel...


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2009)

habe ich nur mal schnell gegoogelt. wollte mal wissen in welchen regionen die preise liegen. aber mir kam der gedanke, dass man auch mit 13-14 L/100km leben kann


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Dezember 2009)

In der Tat. Allerdings kann ich ja mal schauen, was Europcar aufrufen würde. Kriege dort %e und vielleicht wäre das dann ja doch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, wegen der Sticker. Wollte das schon vor einer Weile posten...  

Pro Sticker liegen wir effektiv bei 2,50. Das Problem ist die Größe der Sticker bei der Schriftart und Länge. Der Schriftzug wäre etwas länger, damit es vernünftig/gut aussehen würde. Ca. 25cm in der Länge und 3cm-4cm in der Höhe. Farben wären egal. 

Ich hatte schon mit Danny darüber telefoniert und war lange am überlegen, ob ich es hier reinschreibe, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass sich das dann für viele hier wegen dem Preis erledigt haben sollte. 

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass mir mein Bekannter nur den Materialpreis berechnet hat und nicht die 3 Stunden Arbeit mit Probedrucken etc... 

Parallel dazu habe ich noch bei anderen Anbietern nachgefragt und diese wollten pro Buchstabe(!) 40 Cent haben - ohne unterschiedliche Farbwahl! Insofern war das Angebot von ihm schon wirklich mehr als fair.

Also, im Klartext:

Wer einen Aufkleber haben möchte, kann das hier niederschreiben oder für immer schweigen... 

1. Sascha
2.
3.
4. 
5. ...

etc.


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Ach ja, wegen der Sticker. Wollte das schon vor einer Weile posten...
> 
> Pro Sticker liegen wir effektiv bei 2,50â¬. Das Problem ist die GrÃ¶Ãe der Sticker bei der Schriftart und LÃ¤nge. Der Schriftzug wÃ¤re etwas lÃ¤nger, damit es vernÃ¼nftig/gut aussehen wÃ¼rde. Ca. 25cm in der LÃ¤nge und 3cm-4cm in der HÃ¶he. Farben wÃ¤ren egal.
> 
> ...



aber mehr als einen


----------



## sramx9 (26. Dezember 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> In der Tat. Allerdings kann ich ja mal schauen, was Europcar aufrufen würde. Kriege dort %e und vielleicht wäre das dann ja doch interessant.



die 170 inkl 200km für VW transporter waren bei Europcar


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, das wundert mich jetzt ein wenig. Ich werde mal nachfragen.

Ich werde wohl 2 RC-Renter Keule Racing Team Sticker nehmen. 

Jeder sollte natürlich die Menge aufschreiben, die er haben möchte.


----------



## ime1980 (26. Dezember 2009)

So Jungens, wir sind morgen ab elf in Malle anzutreffen. Wär top wenn noch wer kommen würde.


Cheers bis morgen


----------



## DH-Shredder (26. Dezember 2009)

ime1980 schrieb:


> So Jungens, wir sind morgen ab elf in Malle anzutreffen. Wär top wenn noch wer kommen würde.
> 
> 
> Cheers bis morgen



Was heisst "wir"? Wieviele denn?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Dezember 2009)

So die Bilders sind da ! Haben durchs Komprimieren etwas an Qualität verloren . Wer es in guter Auflösung haben soll mich anschreiben . http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/DropBox#


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht die Strecke denn nach den ganzen tollen Schneetagen denn aus? Schlammig, matschig, rutschig etc.?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ja in etwa so ! Schlamaru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2009)

bäh - dann doch lieber habuflabi


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. Dezember 2009)

Uuuuhhh, nee, dann doch lieber TV-Stellungskrieg auf´m Sofa!


----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2009)

sofa UND habuflabi ?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Dezember 2009)

Jörg was ist Habuflabi ?


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Jörg was ist Habuflabi ?



Jörg hat bestimmt zuviel vom Weihnachtsbaum geraucht...


----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2009)

pfff - den habe ich gegessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2009)

habu - hachenburger
fla    - flaschen
bi     - bier

und jetzt gibt`s SWAT - special weapon and tactics


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Dezember 2009)

Oh Jörg ! Du solltest mal ein Bier zum probieren mitbringen, von dem HabuFlabi.


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich kenne nur Hapredobi - Hamburger Premium Dosenbier!


----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2009)

es gibt ja auch noch habuhalido - habu halbliterdose 


und das nur weil die strecke so schlammig ist


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. Dezember 2009)

Dann bringe ich nächstes Mal halido Hapredobi mit und Du Habuflabi, wenn es nicht schlamaru ist!


----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2009)

wadde hadde dudeda?   - hört ihr auch diese stimmen ???


----------



## DH-Shredder (27. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich, bei halido Hapredobi und Habuflabi sind wir ja alle schliesslich ein wenig Radio Gaga!


----------



## sramx9 (27. Dezember 2009)

gut das wir nicht video-gaga sind.
das elend will ich nicht sehen


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ihr macht eindeutig zu wenig Akribotu ! Aber das kann ich euch noch beibringen bei einen schönen Becks FlaBi !


----------



## sramx9 (28. Dezember 2009)

Akribischesboxentuning? mache ich 3mal täglich vor`m essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Shredder (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich kannte bisher nur Akribolut: Akribisches Boxenludertesten


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne das heißt Agressives Kinder Bodenturnen ! Das solltet ihr mal machen .


----------



## sramx9 (28. Dezember 2009)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Ich kannte bisher nur Akribolut: Akribisches Boxenludertesten



klingt besser


----------



## DH-Shredder (28. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> klingt besser



Viel besser!


----------



## sannihh (28. Dezember 2009)

also ich kenn nur hopihalido )), (holsten pilsener halbelitterdose)


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Dezember 2009)

Zuviel Glühwein geschlürft Männers?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Dezember 2009)

Nene n paar Dosen Öttinger-Handwarm (Ö-Ha) reichen da auch für.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ach Sanni ! Bei euch müsste es doch nur noch Astra Rotlicht geben in HaLiDo


----------



## DH-Shredder (29. Dezember 2009)

Nix mehr los hier?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTwq1_9VH68&feature=fvw"]YouTube- The Muppet Show - In the Navy[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (29. Dezember 2009)

hi - schaue gerade sowas ähnliches. auch mit kleinen grünen Männchen - ALIENS - die Rückkehr   sehr geiler Film


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ne ist tote Hose alle mit den Knaller unterwegs ! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=858Djd7i3EU"]YouTube- zÃ¼nd den Knaller!!![/ame]


----------



## ole.s (30. Dezember 2009)

oh **** ich glaube ich habe mir biem dirten eine Rippe angebrochen

ich will SOMMER


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. Dezember 2009)

ole.s schrieb:


> oh **** ich glaube ich habe mir biem dirten eine Rippe angebrochen
> 
> ich will SOMMER



Wächst wieder zusammen. Bist ja noch jung...


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2009)

Besser brechen als Prellen !  Das ist Schmerzhafter


----------



## DH-Shredder (30. Dezember 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Besser brechen als Prellen !  Das ist Schmerzhafter



Was? Besser bechern als blechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ne ne nicht das was du denkst Sascha .


----------



## sramx9 (30. Dezember 2009)

unangenehm - wie haste das hinbekommen ?
gute besserung


----------



## stylo (30. Dezember 2009)

da hat dann recht mit dem prellen,ich sag nur italien!!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Dezember 2009)

Jap spreche aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## ole.s (31. Dezember 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> unangenehm - wie haste das hinbekommen ?
> gute besserung




geht mittlerweile wieder gott sei dank ist es nit gebrochen sondern nur leicht geprellt da ich gestern beim dirten nach einem sprung auf dem rücken gelandet bin.


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Dezember 2009)

Also hast du gar nichts so zu sagen ! Sei froh .

And by the way ! Happy New Year @all


----------



## sramx9 (31. Dezember 2009)

guten rutsch an alle - sehen uns 2010


----------



## schoko404 (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch Jungens und Sanni!! Auf ein bikereiches, unfallfreies Jahr 2010!!
 Jetzt lasst die Sau raus


----------



## DH-Shredder (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch und ein frohes Neues!


----------



## SPEE (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch auch allen einen guten rutsch... kommt gut ins jahr 2010...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (1. Januar 2010)

moin jungs ich hoffe ihr habt gut gefeiert!
ihr seit noch alle heil und wir konnen des neue jahr 2010 schier in malente beginnen! es wird sicher eine spaßige saison! mit dem ixs cup dem schottland trip(!) und vielen sa.so. in malente...
an dieser stelle, es war nen schönes jahr mit euch und ich hoffe das das nächste jahr noch besser wird!

liebe grüße der leicht angetrunkene frithjof...gute nacht!


----------



## stylo (1. Januar 2010)

so von meiner seite auch erstmal ein frohes neues jahr,ich hoffe ihr seit schön reingerutscht und heil wieder aufgewacht??!!! 

so von mir dann auch mal in diesem sinne,auf eine erfolgreiche und spaßige saison 2010!!! ride on leutz


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Januar 2010)

So Leute heute beginnt der ernst des Lebens und wir ( Alle die mit nach Schottland wollen ) sollten sich mal langsam gedanken machen.
Manche hier wollen sich sogar extra ein Vw Bus zulegen wegen der Reise.
Die Zeit ist schnell vergangen und schwups steht der Sommer vor der Tür und wir in Fort William. Da das ganze ja reibungslos von statten gehen soll bitte ich mal darum dass die Leute die mittwollen sich äußern. 
Also ende Juni anfang Juli geht der Trip zum Inselvolk los, passt mit den Sommerferien überein (TOBI denke da an dich) !


----------



## fiddel (1. Januar 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/105982/
macht euch nocheinmal ein bild davon...und überlegt es euch gut jungs und mädels.
nur noch wenige tage wir können sagen dies jahr!!!!!!!!


----------



## schoko404 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## sannihh (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Neues Jahr mit vielen Adrenalienschüben und heilen Knochen ))


----------



## Macross (1. Januar 2010)

frohes neues und ich schließe mich der Dame vor mir an!  ride on...


----------



## DH-Shredder (1. Januar 2010)

Wer ist am SO da? Die Strecke müsste ja gut "hart" sein. Kein Regen, kein Schnee. Eigentlich ideal.


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Sascha schon mal aus dem Fenster geguckt ? Es Schneit schon seit Stunden .
Aber egal bin morgen mit dem Fiddel da zum Biken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (2. Januar 2010)

was es schneit bei euch?
kacke hier ist davon nichts zu sehen!


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha schon mal aus dem Fenster geguckt ? Es Schneit schon seit Stunden .
> Aber egal bin morgen mit dem Fiddel da zum Biken .



Wow!  Also, hier ist nichts. Alles trocken und kein Schnee. Hätte sonst nicht gefragt. Schade... 

EDITA: Jetzt schneit es auch hier - und das nicht zu knapp. SO wird das wohl nichts...


----------



## Franky 76 (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues euch allen..! 

Kann man auf der Strecke eigentlich auch Boarden? ;-) Mein Brett staubt hier noch ein.. ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Januar 2010)

Ja kannst du leigt genug um dein Brett frei von Staub und Spinnenweben zu halten ! 
Waren heute da zum Biken , unmöglich zu fahren komm nicht mal über den DoubleTable rüber so richtig !


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja kannst du leigt genug um dein Brett frei von Staub und Spinnenweben zu halten !
> Waren heute da zum Biken , unmöglich zu fahren komm nicht mal über den DoubleTable rüber so richtig !



Hardcore! Hier sind mittlerweile 20cm Neuschnee... 

@Franky

Habe Deine SMS gekriegt! Danke! Melde mich morgen bei Dir!


----------



## Franky 76 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich würd das ja gerne mal ausprobieren.. ;-)

Wollte heute erst noch rumkommen, aber irgendwie bin ich erst so furchtbar späht aufgestanden.. :-(

Vielleicht komm ich die Tage ja mal vorbei, zumindest mal wieder schauen.. oder ich bring mein olles Brett mit. Meine Schulter wird es mir danken ;-)

@ shredder

Ja kein Prob.. will auch gleich noch zum Sport, bissel was für die Beine machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. Januar 2010)

So Leute hir kommen die ersten Preise fÃ¼r die FÃ¤hre ! 
Das ganze natÃ¼rlich durch 2 Personen rechen ! https://booking.dfds.it/seaways/Deutsch#POS

Das belÃ¤uft sich auf 268 â¬ fÃ¼r die Hin und RÃ¼ckfahrt mit 2 Personen einem Auto mit Kabine !


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Januar 2010)

Den Link müsst ihr selber aus füllen ! 
Habe mal vom 1 - 9 Juli angeben ! 2 Personen pro Fahrzeug


----------



## SPEE (2. Januar 2010)

ist morgen wer da...?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Januar 2010)

Lohnt nicht ! Kannst zuhause bleiben , waren ja heute schon mal da zum fahren mit dem Schnee machst nicht wirklich Spass.


----------



## SPEE (2. Januar 2010)

son mist


----------



## DH-Shredder (2. Januar 2010)

Bei mir schneit es ununterbrochen. Mittlerweile fast 30cm Neuschnee...


----------



## Franky 76 (2. Januar 2010)

kannst ja morgen zum rodeln hin..


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Den Link müsst ihr selber aus füllen !
> Habe mal vom 1 - 9 Juli angeben ! 2 Personen pro Fahrzeug


 

Ok, also 1. hin und 9. zurück?? Hast Du schon Gebucht?? 

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2010)

Ne noch nicht habe vorhin Frithjof gefragt der meinte ich sollte das nicht machen ! 
Will ja auch noch Hauke fragen was er dazu meint ob das in Ordnung geht bis 9 Juli.
Für dich wäre das also kein Problem ? 
Will die am Montag nochmal anrufen ob es noch eine Verbindung von Dänemark aus gibt nach Schottland, weil von Esbjerg auch eine Fähre fährt.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Januar 2010)

Ok, alles klar, bisher ist es bei mir kein Problem. Sobald ich die festen Daten habe, reiche ich Urlaub ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2010)

Ja dann stell dich schon mal fest drauf ein ! 6 Monate noch und die sind schnell vorbei . 
Und der Zeit hoffe ich gewinne noch im Lotto und habe alle nötigen Sachen zusammen für den Urlaub.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Januar 2010)

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Munde!! Ich würde gerne noch einiges Pimpen!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Januar 2010)

Naja Marc du weißt ja was man am einde seiner Dienstzeit bekommt ! Nochmal ein klitzekleine Abfindung . Hoffe die reicht für den Urlaub vielleicht sogar für eine neues Rad mal sehen .


----------



## fiddel (3. Januar 2010)

ich brauch geld fürn bus und geld fürn urlaub


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Januar 2010)

Ich merke schon, wir brauchen alle das gleiche 

@ Danny , neues Rad?? Mein Kumpel (Banana Joe, Patrick)versucht gerade sein Whiplash Extreme zu verkaufen und wollte dann ein V 10 haben! So mal als Info!!!


----------



## fiddel (4. Januar 2010)

na jungs also mit mir und schottland stehts wohl noch in den sternen!...ich bin noch am überlegen!
braube noch so viel!
die kohle is nicht drin ...
will ja nunmal auch den ixs cup mitfahren usw..


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn da los ? Hallo Fiddel das geht ja nun mal gar nicht ! 
Ich denke du bist aufjedenfall dabei ....


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCkOmcIl79s"]YouTube- ABBA - Money Money Money (Abba-dabba-doo)[/ame]


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

Sorry, war aber gerade so passend...  Wäre auch gerne mit nach Schottland gekommen, aber kohletechnisch war das bei mir auch sowieso abzusehen. Außerdem letztes Semester Uni und Examen... 

...aber ich stand ja ohnehin nicht auf dem Plan...

Hoffe, dass ich zumindest die Rennen und Bikeparks besuchen kann. Dieses Jahr war echt zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Januar 2010)

Naja und wenn ich alleine da rüber cruise das ist mir ****** egal ! 
Lass mich durch nichts entmutigen ! Wie sagt man so schön Collateralschäden die man in Kauf nimmt .


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Naja und wenn ich alleine da rüber cruise das ist mir ****** egal !
> Lass mich durch nichts entmutigen ! Wie sagt man so schön Collateralschäden die man in Kauf nimmt .



Ich plane ohnehin nichts mehr. Diese Saison werde ich alles spontan und kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Januar 2010)

Ich will das volle Programm, Schottland und IXS. Dieses Jahr muss ich mich nicht unter das Messer legen, habe letzte Saison schon so viel verpasst!!
Winterberg ist eh ne Glückssache ob man einen Startplatz bekommt!!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Januar 2010)

Das bekommen wir schon hin !


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

Winterberg ist PFLICHT! Das kriegen wir auf jeden Fall hin. Das lasse ich mir NICHT nehmen!!!


----------



## ole.s (4. Januar 2010)

War lange nicht mehr ON naja trozdem Guten Rutsch.
ach ja bevor ich es vergesse bei mit zu hause ligen 40cm Schnee draus habe ich ne strecke gebaut bis den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht nach Winterberg komme, kack ich euch auf die Strecke. Aber so richtig.


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Januar 2010)

Was ihr alle in Winterberg wollt 
Da gibts nichts zu sehen und schon gar nicht zu fahren


----------



## sramx9 (4. Januar 2010)

Pfff -mir doch egal. Will dieses jahr auch hin


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Januar 2010)

Sonst kacken Jörg und ich gemeinsam auf eure Strecke...


----------



## sramx9 (4. Januar 2010)

ähhh - nöö - wieso sollte ich ?


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahung... hab gerade ne kack Laune


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

Timmö schrieb:


> Sonst kacken Jörg und ich gemeinsam auf eure Strecke...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI8TuPEukJY&feature=related"]YouTube- TV Total Nippel Didi Lacht[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (4. Januar 2010)

oha

war gestern mal mit dem Hardtail im Schnee unterwegs. Man habe ich ne schei--- Kondition. Das andere hatte mir ja die Waage schon gesagt.


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Januar 2010)

Wo bistn geradelt?


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> oha
> 
> war gestern mal mit dem Hardtail im Schnee unterwegs. Man habe ich ne schei--- Kondition. Das andere hatte mir ja die Waage schon gesagt.



Naja, dass man von einer Liegeposition in die Nächste auf der Rentnercouch keine Kondition bekommt, ist ja eigentlich selbstredend... 

Aber sei beruhigt, meine Kondition war Anfang diesen Jahres auch nicht "die beste"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (4. Januar 2010)

hinten im stadtwald beim tierpark und dann richtung krogaspe.


----------



## sramx9 (4. Januar 2010)

DH-Shredder schrieb:


> Naja, dass man von einer Liegeposition in die Nächste auf der Rentnercouch keine Kondition bekommt, ist ja eigentlich selbstredend...
> 
> Aber sei beruhigt, meine Kondition war Anfang diesen Jahres auch nicht "die beste"...



pfff - ich habe nicht nur gelegen....   - auch gesessen


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> hinten im stadtwald beim tierpark und dann richtung krogaspe.



Wieviel Meter sind das? 200... ?


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Januar 2010)

Schon ne gute Strecke. 10KM hin und zurück? Vllt sogar mehr.


----------



## sramx9 (4. Januar 2010)

einer von euch beiden hat recht und der andere ist ein dummschwätzer 

es war ca. 1 std - nur so als tipp


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Januar 2010)

Sagen wir mal so , alle hier sind über die Kalte Jahreszeit ein wenig eingerostet.
Das baut sich schon wieder auf in den ersten paar Wochen.


----------



## DH-Shredder (4. Januar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> einer von euch beiden hat recht und der andere ist ein dummschwätzer
> 
> es war ca. 1 std - nur so als tipp



Das war jetzt gemein...


----------



## sramx9 (4. Januar 2010)

moooment - wer hat denn hier mit den 200 metern angefangen ??? 

@ danny - hast ja recht - aber meine kondi war auch für die voraussetzungen sche...se


----------



## Franky 76 (5. Januar 2010)

Oh, ja da sagt ihr was.. Kondition, was war das gleich noch mal..? 

Raus aufs Rad darf ich leider noch nicht, aber zumindest hab ich dieses Jahr schon ein paar Stündchen Indoor hinter mir.. War wohl der Frust nicht raus zu können und die Guten Vorsätze.. Mal sehen wie lange das noch hält.. ;-)

Aber für irgendeinen bezahlbaren  4-7 Tage Trip in den Osterferien will ich ja Fit sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (5. Januar 2010)

tja - kenne das Problem wenn man mehr für den Konditor tut als für die Kondition 
Aber ab jetzt wird alles besser. Habe sogar eben beim Chinesen nur 1 Teller gegessen - und den ganz langsam


----------



## Franky 76 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mich erst mal um die 30 Teller kümmern die ich nicht weggelassen hab.. ;-) Ja ja.. der böse Konditor..


----------



## Camper122222 (5. Januar 2010)

Ist jmd dieses Weekend oben oder fahrt ihr bei schnee nicht ^^?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Januar 2010)

He Leute ein kleines Preisupdate ! 
Die Ãberfahrt mit der FÃ¤hre kostet nicht 268 â¬ sondern 500 etwas wÃ¤re das billigste von DFDS und Norfolkline soll 850 Kosten. 
Man kann natÃ¼rlich auch von Dunkerque nach Dover fahren kostet 88 â¬ man muss allerdings dann wieder bis Schottland hochfahren das wÃ¤ren dann nochmal 934 Km.
Also nochmal 120 â¬ Tanken ! 
Also macht euch mal gedanken und bis zum 31.01 gibts FrÃ¼hbucherrabatt danach 10% mit ADAC Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Januar 2010)

Verdammt, die Säcke ! Das ist nur die Überfahrt,...Bier Inklusive???

oder wir fahren nach Maribor billig mit Auto, billig Sprit, billig Bier und billig Frauen

Hammer Strecke!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Januar 2010)

Naja da kann man immer hin wenn es so billig ist ! Aber nach Ft. William nicht und das ist mein letzter Bike Urlaub für längere Zeit , das muss ich einfach machen.
Man könnte auch noch Andorra fahren ist auch nicht schlecht aber aber .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (6. Januar 2010)

mr_banyan schrieb:


> verdammt, die säcke ! Das ist nur die überfahrt,...bier inklusive???
> 
> Oder wir fahren nach maribor billig mit auto, billig sprit, billig bier und billig frauen:d
> 
> hammer strecke!!!


 

Waaannnnn ???? Morgen ???


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Januar 2010)

He was geht denn hier alles Sendepause ? 
Marc ich warte noch auf Schoko`s Antwort dann kanns losgehen ! 

Dann kaufe ich schon mal ein für den Trip!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Januar 2010)

He Marc es sind nur noch wir beide übrig für die Reise nach Schottland ! 
Also brauchen wir uns keine Platte machen mehr wer mit wem fährt. 
Dein Ironhorse und mein jutes V10 machen das schon , wird trotzdem geil .


----------



## Tammy (10. Januar 2010)

Leute ich will wieder fahren :-( aber Schnee is auch gut dann kann ich mal wieder Snowboarden


----------



## Jay Norco (10. Januar 2010)

also nächste woche iszt das radl endlich fertig....naja malley ist wohl auch schön eingeschneit oder? sobald der schnee weg ist schlag ich auch mal wieder bei euch auf!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Januar 2010)

He hoher besuch aus dem Süden ! 
Wird ja auch mal zeit das du dich mal blicken lässt , ist ja schon eine ewigkeit her .
Ich verkaufe gerade Schnee zum Sonderpreis wenn du auch noch welchen haben willst sag bescheid . Finde massig absatz in Süddeutschland


----------



## Jay Norco (10. Januar 2010)

haha schnee ist immer gut

ja wird auch zeit bin ewig nicht mehr gefahren anaj adapter und scheiben dann ist es komplett.

momentan gewicht 17,5 kg.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. Januar 2010)

Hey Daniel alles klarWird der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hab voll bock drauf!

Bin auch schon am basteln. Neuer breiter Lenker wird die Woche geordert und ne Kefü brauche ich noch!!! Hast Du noch ne gute für ISCG 05?


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Januar 2010)

Ne leider nicht mehr ! Aber bei CRC waren die gerade im Angebot die LG1 .
Okay Marc dann buche ich jetzt die Tickets für die Fähre damit das alles schon mal hinter uns ist ! Freu freu ...   jetzt gehts los .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. Januar 2010)

Yiiiihhaa! Sage mir bitte nochmal den genauen Termin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (11. Januar 2010)

vom 1.07 -9.07.2010


----------



## ole.s (12. Januar 2010)

War lange nit mehr on  wollte mal wider was schreiben ach ja Schönen DH Urlaub ;D


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Januar 2010)

So die tighten Atzen sind eingebucht auf der Bounty nach Newcastle ! 
Das wird eine Meuterei geben. 
Yeeeehaaa  
Kanns kaum noch abwarten. 

Ach ja Ole weiso Urlaub ?


----------



## Tammy (13. Januar 2010)

kommt jemand am we mal wieder fahren?? wollte mit tobi am we los und die strecke im neuenjahr mal testen


----------



## fiddel (13. Januar 2010)

ich werdnicht da sein!

aaaaabernen thema bezüglich der stecke...
ich hab mal mit danny festgelegt das wir ein richtiges steinfeldbauen und das an einem bautagim frühjahr...
dazu brauchen wir steine gaaanz viele große steine. steine sind leider sehr teuer aber evtl hat ja jmd von euch kontakte!?
ich hab ein paar zum friedhof und komme evtl an grabsteine ran (natur)

naja grüße und sammelt steine


----------



## Tammy (13. Januar 2010)

in der kieskule werden doch bestimmt auch einige steine zu finden sein!


----------



## fiddel (13. Januar 2010)

dann müsste man ne nacht und nebel aktion machen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (13. Januar 2010)

Wo, an welcher Stelle soll denn das Steinfeld a la Winterberg denn hin?


----------



## Camper122222 (13. Januar 2010)

jaa ich klau welche  xD .... 
wenn ich ein auto und anhänger bekomme ... ^^ 
wie groß solln die denn ca. sein? so große sind doch auch so schwer -.- ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (13. Januar 2010)

machen wir dann mal zs nää tobi


----------



## Jay Norco (13. Januar 2010)

richtiges steinfeld finde ich gut!


----------



## sramx9 (13. Januar 2010)

zahnsteine oder gallensteine ?


----------



## Timmö__ (13. Januar 2010)

Gibt nichts schrecklicheres als Steine den Berg hinauf zu befördern. Und wenn das so riesen große Felsen sind, kriegt man die nichtmal zuzweit angehoben. Schaut mal meine Steinfeldbilder in meiner Galerie an. Das sind relativ kleine Steine und das war schon kurz vor der Unmöglichkeit..


----------



## D!rt (13. Januar 2010)

baut mal nen paar grosse doubles in den track  eventuell mit 2 distanzen etc. bei einer bauaktion wäre ich dabei. auch ein paar technische sachen wären doch für malente interessant.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2010)

Di weißt doch gar nicht, wie man bergrunter fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (13. Januar 2010)

also gallen oder zahnsteine is erstmal relativ egal...es soll dort hin wo das jetzige ist nur so das zwischen den bäumen anfängt und so lang wie das jetzige.. die breite wird so das man es nicht mehr umfahren kann (nur auf dem weg)

zu der größe der steine ich denke son paar killer müssen da schon rein so z.b. der kicker wos danach zwischen den beiden bäumen durchgeht (den den keule da mal rausgehoben hat)
richtig sie sind schwer aber mit nem anhänger und nem auto sollte es gehn.
nen flaschenzug und gurte kann ich sicherlich auf besorgen so das wir uns nich nur kaputt machne, wollen ja noch fahren!

bautag soll ja auch nicht nur steifeld sein! die ganze strecke braucht wieder pflege!


----------



## Tammy (13. Januar 2010)

könnte vill steine besorgen!! aber wären dann ur so feld steine sind aber glaub ich auch paar größere bei muss ich mal gucken gehen!


----------



## fiddel (13. Januar 2010)

das ist ja schon mal nen anfang


----------



## stylo (13. Januar 2010)

@jörg - - - nierensteine wären auch gut 

also nen richtig geiles steinfeld wäre schon der hammer,beim bau wäre ich auch dabei,müsst ihr bloß bescheid sagen.
bei der allgemeinen streckenpflege und beim umbau wäre ich natürlich auch dabei!!


----------



## Camper122222 (14. Januar 2010)

bin auch dabei 

zahnstein is aber auch gut


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2010)

Ihr immer mit euren Steinen ! 
Am besten von oben bis unten . 

Ne aber mal im Ernst , so ein Tag wäre mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Camper122222 (14. Januar 2010)

nee es muss gleich ne neu her  ! (also Strecke )


----------



## SPEE (14. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Termin passt kommen wir auch in die Provinz...


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2010)

@ Tobi 
Am besten die aus dem Video oder ? 
Der Roadgap Trail


----------



## Tammy (14. Januar 2010)

@Danny kannst du den link von dem video mal bitte posten?
mussen mal auf der anderen seite vom hang was bauen da is es auch steiler und so dann wirds bischen anspruchsvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/80271/


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Januar 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/93990/


----------



## SPEE (15. Januar 2010)

Der Roadgap Trail geht mal richtig gut ab....1


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2010)

He Marc ! Habe hier nochmal den link zu der Seite von Bikepark Fort William http://bike.nevisrange.co.uk/video-galleries.asp
Kannst dir ja mal das Video von Herrn Peat ansehen . 
Leider sind noch keine Preise drin für Bike und Biker , aber für eine Woche so hin und her fahren kostet dei Wochenkarte 28 Pfund denke mal da kommen noch 20 Pfund drauf fürs Bike aber das ist dann immer noch billiger als in Schland.
Müssen dann mal sehen ob Camping oder Logde (Hotel) mal sehen wenn wir da sind.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Januar 2010)

Habe Deine Änderung bekommen!! Ok, das nenne ich mal Steinfeld(er) Also, einen neuen LRS verkneife ich mir erstmal

Sieht aber nach viel Spass aus, sehr geil!! Freue mich schon!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich werde meinen Mitnehmen aus gründen der Sicherheit !!! 
Denke mal das meine eh schon geschundenen Dt Felgen da noch ein paar Beulen mehr bekommen werden.
Und ja so sollte ein Steinfeld aussehen ... auch bei uns ? 
Naja ich denke mal wir werden so viele Bilder machen , da können wir dann auf genug Hilfe zurück greifen beim Bauen.


----------



## Camper122222 (15. Januar 2010)

lass mal so was bauen (= ?! !


----------



## Tammy (16. Januar 2010)

@danny kommst du momrgen auch zum fahren?


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Januar 2010)

Ja mal sehen kommen tu ich auf jedenfall ! 
Je nach dem wie meine Laune ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (16. Januar 2010)

kommt noch wer morgen ?!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Januar 2010)

Ich werde wohl nicht kommen bis das Wetter, die Strecke und die Umbauarbeiten an meinem Demo abgeschlossen sind... Das Rad ist mir noch zu schwer... Bei mir schneit´s im Moment wieder... 

Nehmt mich mal wieder in die Freundeliste auf... Mein alter Account wurde gehackt/gekillt...


----------



## Camper122222 (17. Januar 2010)

was baust du denn um? das war doch unordnung oder nicht ^^ ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Januar 2010)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> was baust du denn um? das war doch unordnung oder nicht ^^ ?



Kurbeln, Dämpferfeder, Sattel, Laufräder, Steuersatz, Bremsen, Reifen, Pedale, Schläuche. Das Rad soll am Ende im 16kg-Bereich sein. Mir fehlt einfach die Agilität.


----------



## Camper122222 (17. Januar 2010)

ah ok!  und was bringt das dann  ? geld verschwendung   kannst du lieber sponsorn


----------



## stylo (17. Januar 2010)

genau sponsore mal lieber den tobi   die arme sau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (17. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Januar 2010)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> ah ok!  und was bringt das dann  ? geld verschwendung   kannst du lieber sponsorn



Was das bringt? Performanze, Performanze, Performanze... 

Leichter=schneller=agiler=mehr Spaß! 

Ein Demo ist nicht gerade leicht in der Serienausführung...


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Januar 2010)

Hättest man das von Keule gekauft ! Dann hast ein schweres und eins zum Basteln 

@Tobi 
Wir uns mal zusammensetzen wegen 4X , habe da eine Idee wegen Startgate bauen .
Dachte da dein Vater die Möglichkeit zum Schweißen könnte er uns helfen bei !
Brauchen nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hättest man das von Keule gekauft ! Dann hast ein schweres und eins zum Basteln



Ganz im ernst - ich war kurz davor, das Teil von ihm zu ersteigern...


----------



## doc-downhill (17. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute,entgegen aller bösen Gerüchte: *Keule is back !!!!* 
Freue mich schon auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen,mit einigen meiner *`` Freunde `` !!*


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Januar 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Moin Leute,entgegen aller bösen Gerüchte: *Keule is back !!!!*
> Freue mich schon auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen,mit einigen meiner *`` Freunde `` !!*



Marc, beruhig´ Dich doch mal. Ist doch alles nur Spaß. Niemand wollte oder will Dir was böses! 

Ich habe Dich SO OFT versucht zu erreichen, Dir E-Mails und SMSen geschickt, Dir zum neuen Jahr alles Gute gewünscht und es kam einfach nichts.  Ich kam mir zeitweise auch gut ver****** vor...


----------



## doc-downhill (17. Januar 2010)

Habe weder Anruf,email noch sms erhalten.Komisch alle anderen erreichen mich doch auch,*auch Karo !*


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Januar 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Habe weder Anruf,email noch sms erhalten.Komisch alle anderen erreichen mich doch auch,*auch Karo !*



Ich habe Dir in den letzten 2 Monaten mindestens(!) 10 SMS geschickt. Wenn ich Dich angerufen hatte, war entweder das Handy aus oder es ging keiner ran, Marc...

Übringens sexy Körper...


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2010)

Ischa ma lustig hier ! Welch seltener Gast. 
Hast es endlich mal geschafft dein IBC account zu Hacken !!!

Naja brauch man nichts weiter zu sagen wa .... 

Das mit dem Handy kenn ich auch wenn man ihn anruft ist es aus , keiner geht ran und Zurückrufen klappt schon mal gar nicht !


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEOUl1CntG4"]YouTube- PAM! Was'n los hier? special edition[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-downhill (18. Januar 2010)

Hauptsache Ihr beiden seit Euch einig !!! *Ach ja,brennt Euch eigentlich schon die* *Poperze ???*


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Hauptsache Ihr beiden seit Euch einig !!! *Ach ja,brennt Euch eigentlich schon die* *Poperze ???*



Nee eigentlich nicht. Aber nett das du nachfragst  
Ach Keule hast schlechte Laune oder wie? 
Das wird schon wieder keine Panik. 
Reagiere dich erst mal ab und trink ein Astra.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Januar 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Hauptsache Ihr beiden seit Euch einig !!! *Ach ja,brennt Euch eigentlich schon die* *Poperze ???*



Marc, bleibt doch bitte locker. Ich bin doch nicht auf Streit aus! 

Ich bin froh, wieder mal was von Dir zu hören! Und das meine ich ganz ehrlich!  Ich war nur ein wenig angesäuert, dass ich Dir Nachrichten schicke und Du nicht reagierst.


----------



## doc-downhill (18. Januar 2010)

Nein,keine schlechte Laune ! Bin genervt von den bloeden rummgeschnacke !!!
Alkohol ist auch keine Loesung !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Januar 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Nein,keine schlechte Laune ! Bin genervt von den bloeden rummgeschnacke !!!
> Alkohol ist auch keine Loesung !



Bis morgen vielleicht, Marc. Ist schon spät und ich hoffe, Du hast Dich dann etwas entspannt. Hast doch sonst auch alles mit Humor genommen.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## doc-downhill (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe immer noch meine alte Nr. !!! Merkwuerdig das Deine SMS nie angekommen sind !!! Weder noch emails !!! Echt Komisch!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Januar 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch meine alte Nr. !!! Merkwuerdig das Deine SMS nie angekommen sind !!! Weder noch emails !!! Echt Komisch!!!



Ich werde mal heute abend versuchen, Dich zu erreichen.


----------



## Macross (18. Januar 2010)

KEULE!!!  
er lebt! was macht dein arsch alter alles wieder fit? und was fürn höllenhobel holst du dir denn nu???

gruß schoko


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Januar 2010)

Keule (=..... 
laass dich mal wieder sehn in malente (= ! !!
bist du nächste sasion mal wieder dabei ? ! würd mich freun! 

@danny.. jaa müssen wir mal abschnacken.... 
wenn wir nächstes mal fahren sind ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (18. Januar 2010)

Keule is back !

@Sascha: Kommst du in den nächsten Wochen mal nach Malle wegen der Sattelstütze oder erst bei gutem Wetter??
Sonst komme ich mal rum und hol sie mir ab! Der Hobel ist soweit fertig und will raus!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Januar 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Keule is back !
> 
> @Sascha: Kommst du in den nächsten Wochen mal nach Malle wegen der Sattelstütze oder erst bei gutem Wetter??
> Sonst komme ich mal rum und hol sie mir ab! Der Hobel ist soweit fertig und will raus!!!



Hmm, also mit Wetter und Male habe ich nicht so die große Lust... Außerdem ist das Demo im Moment nicht fahrbereit. Das letzte Truvativ-Teil (die Kurbeln) sind weg und ich warte auf meine XT. Außerdem muss ich für ein paar wichtige Klausuren lernen.

Wenn Du mal in Kiel bist, dann kannst Du sie gerne abholen kommen. Habe sie Dir ja zurückgelegt! Versprochen ist versprochen!


----------



## Jay Norco (18. Januar 2010)

PAM WASN LOS HIER?

so balfa ist diese woche auch fertig und dann denke ich komme auch mal bei schnee nach malley bissl powdern? oder habt ihr die strecke freigeschippt?


cheers jonas


----------



## doc-downhill (18. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute,freue mich echt schon riesig auf Euch alle....lange nicht gesehen !!!
Na dann bis bald hoffentlich....dann lassen wirs knallen !
*P.S. Sa. ist Motocross in der Ostseehalle (Sparkassenarena) !!!*
Anschließend Party,Ihr wisst schon was das bei Keule heißt


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2010)

Samstag bin ich auch in der Halle ! Yeah Bier trinken.

@Jay 
Also Malente ist nicht frei von Schnee aber das kann man schnell hinbekommen , will ja mal dein Balfa sehen .
Hast es blau gelassen oder noch ein neuen Anstrich verpasst ?

@Sascha ich kann ja die Kurbeln Abholen kommen da ich ja auch in Kiel bin die Woche unter und abends mit nach hause nehemen. Bring sie dann zu Hauke aka Shhoko aka MitdemRückenzuerstindenBaum.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @Sascha ich kann ja die Kurbeln Abholen kommen da ich ja auch in Kiel bin die Woche unter und abends mit nach hause nehemen. Bring sie dann zu Hauke aka Shhoko aka MitdemRückenzuerstindenBaum.



Es geht um eine Syncros-Sattelstütze, Danny. Das wäre gut, dann kann Hauke endlich fahren... Gib mir bescheid, wenn Du in KI bist, dann treffen wir uns kurzfristig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (18. Januar 2010)

joar jungens...ihr macht das schon für mich!! mfg MitdemRückenzuerstindenBaum


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Januar 2010)

Joar ich bin von Montag bis Freitag in Kiel ! 
Am besten wir Telenieren mal da geht das besser bei !

Klar Hauke du sollst mal wieder an die frische Luft , Das Bike will ja auch mal sehen was außerhalb der Garage los ist


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Januar 2010)

Hab´ Dir eine SMS geschickt.  

Übrigens, wann ist denn das erste IXS-Rennen? Finde gerad´ die Termine nicht.


----------



## Camper122222 (19. Januar 2010)

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/ixsnews/racedaten-2010/ 

da stehn die alle


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Januar 2010)

Vllt fahr ich diese Saison ja mal das erste Rennen mit... langsam anfangen mit Thale


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Na dann würde ich lieber langsam anfangen mit Winterberg ! Die fordert nicht ganz so wie Thale !


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Januar 2010)

War ja schonmal ohne Rad auf dem Rosstrappendownhill... sah recht harmlos aus. Winterberg wirkt auf Bildern viel fieser.


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja aber der DH in Thale ist ein wenig länger als der in Winterberg und das ist schon ganz schön anstrengend wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist ! Weil Thale auch viele Trettpassagen hat gleich zu Anfang.


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Januar 2010)

Hillft nur austesten. Na schaun wir mal. Dauert ja noch ein wenig bis Saisonbeginnn. Bzw bis der Schnee weg ist..


----------



## Camper122222 (19. Januar 2010)

Jaa leider  ! warst du noch nie in WB?! 
Ich find Thale is ansich eine schöne Strecke (= ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Ist sie ja auch ! Aber anstrengender als Winterberch . 
Aber Malente ist doch noch am schönsten


----------



## Camper122222 (19. Januar 2010)

ebendrum die heimat strecke is eh das beste  .... 
jaa wb is aber das geilste event


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Januar 2010)

Leute, ich habe eine für Euch schlechte Nachricht. 

Ich werde mit DH aufhören. Habe Minigolf für mich entdeckt und bin einfach hin und weg! Außerdem ist es deutlich billiger als Biken!

Daher kommt dann auch das Demo weg... Leider!  Aber man kann halt nicht alles machen! Ich werde aber trotzdem in Male vorbeikommen, um mal zuzuschauen und was Ihr alle so macht!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

was ist denn da los ! ich nehm die Fox


----------



## stylo (19. Januar 2010)

ey die fox ist meine!!!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (19. Januar 2010)

hat da einer zuviel brunox geschnüffelt ???   
aber naja - wer seinen account zerschießt.....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Januar 2010)

Wasn´ los hiiiääääH?! Leichenfledderer?

Ja, ich habe Minigolf für mich entdeckt!  Ich lade Euch gerne mal auf eine Partie ein, wenn Ihr wollt!


----------



## sramx9 (19. Januar 2010)

schläger über`n kopf bekommen ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24rbFaot34Y&translated=1"]YouTube- tv total[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich komme gerne zu einer Partie vorbei ! Aber die Fox nehme ich trotzdem.


----------



## sramx9 (19. Januar 2010)

Mist - keine Zeit - muss morgen Richtung Ösiland und Skifahren -


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Ach Jörg das ist aber auch blöde jetzt mit Ski fahren und so ! Ganz arm dran ganz arm ...


----------



## SPEE (19. Januar 2010)

Minigolf... pffff... das kannst mit 50 anfangen.


----------



## Tammy (19. Januar 2010)

habe heute mit der schwester von mathias  geredet und sie meinte das er warscheinlich wieder anfangen will und sie mutiviert ihn auch immer da zu  wäre ja ganz schön wenn er 2010 wieder anfangen würde


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (19. Januar 2010)

dann würde es bestimmt auch wieder ein rennen geben !
oder was meinst du dazu danny?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Von wem redet er ? Bin verwirrt !


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Ach jetzt habe ich es ! Ne das glaube ich nicht .


----------



## Tammy (19. Januar 2010)

ja sievert dem die strecke gehört! ja hmm kann es mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen aber sie meinte das halt zu mir vorhin ina  kneipe


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Was machst du inna Kneipe ? Sache mal du unterliegst noch dem Jugendschutz .
Du sollst nicht Saufen sondern Biken !


----------



## Tammy (19. Januar 2010)

bin 18  musste meinen vater begleiten nach dem fußball training. biken ist auch besser als saufen


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja jetzt kommen wieder die Ausreden ! Deinem Vater ja klar 

Tammy Tammy .....

Das wird ja immer schlimmer mit euch . Erst war es nur am Wochenende ein trinken beim Kumpel , dann schon in der Woche mit Vadders los . Wo soll das noch enden ?


----------



## Tammy (19. Januar 2010)

hmmm ja weiß auch nich wird immer schlimmer  hab nur eine sprite getrunken 
wie siehts am we aus mit fahren oder so?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Januar 2010)

Denke das bei dem Wetter 1. Keiner da ist 2. Wetter wieder Scheice ist.
Aber will am Wochende ja eh mal zu Tobi wegen ein paar sachen !


----------



## Tammy (20. Januar 2010)

achso okee dann sieht man sich ja trotzdem vill.
also ich muss unbedinkt wieder aufs bike auch wenn ich nur 1-2 mal runter fahren werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Hier gab es wieder die weisse Pracht in unbegrenzter Menge.  Wird wohl heute nichts mit Minigolf unter freiem Himmel...


----------



## sramx9 (20. Januar 2010)

Bau dir ein Iglu. Da kannst du dich reinsetzen und überlegen ob du Profi-Minigolfer werden solltest.


----------



## Camper122222 (20. Januar 2010)

Schenkst du mir dein bike  ??! 
kauf dir auch nen schläger!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Nein, kein Iglu, kein Schläger und kein Bike - das sind ja sogar gleich drei Sachen auf ein Mal!


----------



## Timmö__ (20. Januar 2010)

Ich versteh nur Winterberg


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2010)

Bei Sascha wundert mich gar nichts mehr !  der ist mit seinen Prüfungen überfordert.
Lasst den mal, der kommt wieder.
Alle kommen sie wieder haha.
Sascha meinte eigentlich beim Biken Minigolf Spielen , ist mal eine Herrausforderung.


----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2010)

wa shabe ich da gelesen saufen besser als biken...hmmmm ich würd sachen das ist fast auf einer höhe
am sa. alle man zu keule wa


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2010)

Ne in die Ostseehalle ! Und dann ab ins Tucholsky


----------



## Timmö__ (20. Januar 2010)

Mika und Ich hatten auch überlegt zum Jump & Race zu gehen..schade wurde leider nichts. Bin da leider in Holland an dem Abend :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (20. Januar 2010)

ich bin in Südafrika leider !  ^^


----------



## Timmö__ (20. Januar 2010)

Klingt warm


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2010)

Ihr wollt bloß nicht, das rieche ich auf 1000m mit de Augen !


----------



## Tammy (20. Januar 2010)

werde warscheinlich auch beim jump & race sein!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Jump&Race...! Pah! Kommt mal lieber Minigolf spielen!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2010)

Ja das können wir auch noch machen ! 
Minigolf , DH , Party , Winterberg , .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja das können wir auch noch machen !
> Minigolf , DH , Party , Winterberg , .......



Exakt! DAS wäre doch mal spaßig! Die Malenteraner beim Minigolfen! Das hätte was!


----------



## Timmö__ (20. Januar 2010)

Warum eigentlich ausgerechnet Minigolf?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Timmö schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich ausgerechnet Minigolf?



Anders gefragt: Warum nicht? 

Oder nochmal anders: Minigolf hat einfach Style!


----------



## Timmö__ (20. Januar 2010)

Minigolf ist was für Golfer mit kurzen PenIsSeN


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Timmö schrieb:


> Minigolf ist was für Golfer mit kurzen PenIsSeN



Technik! NUR TECHNIK zählt!


----------



## Camper122222 (20. Januar 2010)

Timmö schrieb:


> Minigolf ist was für Golfer mit kurzen PenIsSeN



da geb ich dir recht   pussysport


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2010)

Minigolfen ist nur wat für harte Kerls ! Wegen auch bei schlechtwetter spielen und so .


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Minigolfen ist nur wat für harte Kerls ! Wegen auch bei schlechtwetter spielen und so .



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## stylo (20. Januar 2010)

ooooooooh man was sind hier nur für typen unterwegs


----------



## doc-downhill (20. Januar 2010)

*.....ist richtig,wer kommt mit zur Ballettstunde ?!*
*.....aber bringt ne frische Legins mit !!! Hi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (20. Januar 2010)

geh mal an dein handy alte keule!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Januar 2010)

So weicheier wie Ihr sie seit ! 
Oh draußen ist kalt ich komme nicht Radfahren


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)




----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Januar 2010)

Tammy schrieb:


> bin 18  *musste *meinen vater begleiten nach dem *fußball training*. biken ist auch besser als *saufen *



Übrigens ganz schlechte Kombi...


----------



## Timmö__ (20. Januar 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Technik! NUR TECHNIK zählt!



Nach dem Motto: Es kommt nicht auf die Größe des Hammers an, sondern wie man damit nagelt? 

Ist ne reine Lüge... glaub mir. Die Größe zählt


----------



## stylo (20. Januar 2010)

Zitat von Dropdead  
Ein Franzose Namens Niveau hat vor geraumer Zeit diesen Thread verlassen...

oh ja der spruch ist gerade echt programm


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Januar 2010)

Dirki du musst dich gerade melden ! Du lappen .


----------



## Camper122222 (21. Januar 2010)

mmh jaa ahhrrheuu ihr See- und Landratten!  xDDD...


----------



## stylo (21. Januar 2010)

danke Danny ich weiß    homofürst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Januar 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> danke Danny ich weiß    homofürst!!!



_*HOMOFÜRST?!*_ Malente, unsere...


----------



## Jay Norco (21. Januar 2010)

ich glaube ich komme doch lieber nicht mehr nach malley!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Januar 2010)

Ja besser ist dat . Da triffst nur im Solarium eingepennte Rennradfahrer mit glatt Rasiert am ganzen Körper und so ! 

Btw ich nicht ! Bin Ottonormal


----------



## stylo (21. Januar 2010)

jay das stimmt garnicht,danny ist auch so einer,  danny du weißt doch,ich liebe dich


----------



## schoko404 (21. Januar 2010)

...die winterpause tut wohl so einigen hier nicht so gut!!!wird zeit für tauwetter!!!...mann mann!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGnSBpVa6Yk&feature=related"]YouTube- Labello[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (21. Januar 2010)

klar hauke alles gut


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuQji-SXuxo&feature=related"]YouTube- dÃ¶del sprinter[/ame]


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Januar 2010)

Hier das hat man heute in dem Riesekoffer eines User in diesem Thread gefunden !!! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/556975#comment-483873


----------



## fiddel (23. Januar 2010)

das war mein koffer ich würde es nicht finden wenn ihr euch dadrüber lustig macht!


----------



## ole.s (23. Januar 2010)

War auf Klassen fahrt snowborden war obergeil


----------



## Camper122222 (23. Januar 2010)

snowbiken is besser   

Wird Zeit das es Frühling wird (= !


----------



## stylo (23. Januar 2010)

wird echt zeit das das scheiß eis weg ist von der bahn


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Januar 2010)

FMX war gestern total geil ! 

Keule habe ich auch gesehen , der hatte ein rosa Tütü an 
Der wollte unbedingt bei einem von den FMX`lern auf das Moped .


----------



## doc-downhill (24. Januar 2010)

Ja war echt geil gestern....
*und Danny tanzte nackt auf der Tribühne !!!*
*was Alkohol so ausm Menschen macht....!?*


----------



## Camper122222 (24. Januar 2010)

Ihr  seid schon solche Nasen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. Januar 2010)

Hier noch Keule ohne Tütü


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Januar 2010)

Hier nochmal Keule und Ich beim Abfeiern auf der Landung !


----------



## doc-downhill (25. Januar 2010)

*Ja genau,nach unserem double backflip !!!*
*und der dritte guckt neidisch aus der Wäsche.*


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Januar 2010)

doc-downhill schrieb:


> *Ja genau,nach unserem double backflip !!!*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZJjpcme9jo&feature=related"]YouTube- so guck ich wenn ich dich seh[/ame]


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Januar 2010)

Heute hat´s wieder geschneit - und das natürlich nicht zu knapp...  

Ich möchte endlich wieder fahren...


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Januar 2010)

Ist doch bald vorbei ! Dann gehts weider los.


----------



## sramx9 (27. Januar 2010)

so ? WANN ist es denn vorbei ??? Scheinst ja Genaueres zu wissen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Januar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ist doch bald vorbei ! Dann gehts weider los.



Vor April wird das nichts, befürchte ich...


----------



## doc-downhill (27. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute ,ich kann es auch kaum erwarten !!!
*Bin soooooooo.......... heizgeil !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. Januar 2010)

wird echt zeit leutz das der winter endlich vorbei ist,bin auch mega heiß aufs shredden


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Tja ich würd Sagen am 21. Februar ist alles vorbei ! 
Vorm Shredden erst mal Flicken .


----------



## Franky 76 (28. Januar 2010)

Mein Bike ist auch schon wieder fit, wohl mehr als ich.. egal wird dennoch Zeit wieder anzufangen.. 

Hat heute schon Tag geregnet, gutes Zeichen.. Kein Schnee  und so warm, nur 0 Grad ;-)

@ Keule

Welcome back! ;-) Dachte du hast dein Bike verkauft?

Und was hab ich hier gelesen.. es gibt einen neuen Malenter Minigolf Club??

Ich glaub der Winter war doch zu hart..


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Minigolfclub siehst du falsch Franky der hat in Kiel aufgemacht ! 
Aber wir wollte dann alle mal bei Sekt und Hüftsteak einlochen gehen 

Franky ich brauchen noch deine Fox aus dem Nomad dringend ! Kannst auch eine Pike dafür bekommen


----------



## Franky 76 (28. Januar 2010)

Da ist man mal ein paar Wochen nicht da.. Ist mir wohl entgangen seit dem ich mehr in HH bin als in Kiel (Schwentinental)

Na wir werden sehen, aber wenn der Grill läuft bin ich bereit mir einiges anzusehen.. ;-)

Genau Danny, und ich brauch noch dein V10.. bekommst dann auch meinen Wheeler.. ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee ( son scheiß) 

Versuch war es wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (28. Januar 2010)

He He.. Das Hornet ist toll, hat keine 500km gelaufen ;-)
Was macht eigentlich eure Bike Trip Planung?
Würde ja dieses Jahr auch gerne noch mal weg, aber ich glaube meine Freundin will dieses Jahr mal mit mir zusammen und ohne mein Bike (kann ich gar nicht verstehen) weg..
Da muss ich doch noch mal mindestens nen zweiten Kurztrip in die Wege leiten..
Hätte ja noch mal Lust auf ein Freeride Abenteuer..  Bin nur leider auf die Schulferien angewiesen..


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Tja also der Schottland Trip steht ! 
Fahre mit Marx nach Ft. William und so und das genau über die Schulferien 
Fahren am 12.07 bis 21.07 mit de Fähre rüber zu den Schotten .
Kommste mit ?

Wir suchen da noch jemand der mit dem Hauke mitfährt !!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Das will dieses Jahr alles noch raus , muss bewegt werden !


----------



## sramx9 (28. Januar 2010)

hi danny
wie läuft euer schottlandtrip überhaupt ab ? wollt ihr in nen bikepark oder freeriden ? oder doch minigolfen?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

In einen Bikepark oder 4 ! Da es dort ja genug Strecken gibt in den Highlands.
Naja ich dachte ich schlafe im Auto und Marc entweder mit oder Zelt !
Wenn das wetter ganz schlecht wird dann halt sogar Lodge (Pansion).
Aber fahren auf jedefall bei welchen Wetter auch immer !


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Januar 2010)

Gib mir mal deine Adresse Danny..


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Ne lass man das endet nicht gut !


----------



## stylo (28. Januar 2010)

du danny wo isn da mein bike???


----------



## Tammy (28. Januar 2010)

danny ich glaub ich muss mal am we über nach bei dir vorbeigucken


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Januar 2010)

Minigolfen rules! Das Wetter wird besser und die Minigolfsaison kann endlich kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (28. Januar 2010)

@Dirk: Guck mal ebay nach !!!    http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-V10-D...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item25587574da


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Du weißt ja das dein Rad zerlegt ist oder ? 
Außerdem liegt es hinten in der Ecke , da wo es keinen stört !


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> @Dirk: Guck mal ebay nach !!!    http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-V10-D...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item25587574da



Musstest du ihm das sagen Hauke !! Dachte so kann ich mir neue Teile Finanzieren


----------



## schoko404 (28. Januar 2010)

...wohl eher den Schottland-Trip!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Naja den habe ich ja schon abgehackt . 
Bloß noch so ein paar kleinigkeiten , kennst ja selber das Problem .
Ausserdem ist das ja nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ! Kommt nicht viel rum bei sowas.

Wer braucht noch eine total tolle Avid Bremse ?


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mal mit Bildern von dem DUNCAN ?


----------



## stylo (28. Januar 2010)

oooooohhhhhhhhh neeeeeeeeeeeiiinnn,danny du ...... !!! 
soory ich habs schon gefunden!!! 
wenn der umzug vorbei ist hol ich mein bike wieder ab und häng ihn erstmal an die wand bis die neue gabel da ist


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Und der rest der Ersatzteile !


----------



## stylo (28. Januar 2010)

häää was hab ichn noch bei dir`???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (28. Januar 2010)

Bilder gibts wenns komplett ist...also wenn ichs mal schaffe die Sattelstütze von Sascha abzuholen!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Nichts du brauchst ja nicht nur eine neue Gabel sondern auch eine neue Führung für den Umlenkhebel ! "Thale" 

Ach und deine neue Avid Juicy 7


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Nix da ! Sofort wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## stylo (28. Januar 2010)

ja ick weeß danny,immer rein in die wunde!!!! 
über die avid quatschen wir am samstag nochmal,nech wahr!!!

los hauke bilder her!!!sofort!!!!


----------



## schoko404 (28. Januar 2010)

sehe den bock erst nächstes we wieder. bin solange noch in HH. dann stell ich mal eins rein


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder Bilder 
                                            her aber ZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Januar 2010)

So muss ins Bettchen und von meinen Rädern träumen ! 

Gute nacht


----------



## stylo (28. Januar 2010)

man man man hauke!!!! jute nacht hier


----------



## schoko404 (28. Januar 2010)

gutz nächtle!!!


----------



## Camper122222 (29. Januar 2010)

Weekend ... 
wann giibt es endlich tau wetter ;( ?ß! 
ich verfluche den Schnee auch !! !.-!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. Januar 2010)

Der Schnee geht mir gerade auch gut auf den Sender! Kein Tag, an dem es nicht schneit oder friert!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Januar 2010)

Hatte langeweile,... wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer


----------



## Timmö__ (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr geil, aber mit diesen Flatbars kann und will ich mich (rein optisch) nicht anfreunden..


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Januar 2010)

Danke, konnte ich bisher auch nicht, aber meine Neugierde war grösser


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. Januar 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Hatte langeweile,... wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer



Sexy Bike! 

...Sommer...?! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbDpJ4RCFW8&feature=related"]YouTube- DH FR Downhill Freeride Mountainbike MTB Extreme Bike[/ame]


----------



## Timmö__ (30. Januar 2010)

Meine Herrn, die Jungs gehen ja ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-downhill (30. Januar 2010)

Was seh ich denn da !!!! Sehr schönes Pferd  !!!! Geile Farbe
echt geiles Teil.......das würde mir auch ganz gut stehen !!!!

P.S.  Mein neues Bike ist da,juhu.....


----------



## sramx9 (30. Januar 2010)

jepp - macht Laune auf den Frühling


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Januar 2010)

P.S. Mein neues Bike ist da,juhu.....[/quote]


Ich will sehen


Das Video rockt, verdammt, ich will endlich loslegen...


----------



## Camper122222 (1. Februar 2010)

Sexen & Hexen ...


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Februar 2010)

Hello ! 

Mein Dämpfer ist heute von TF Tuning zurück gekommen ! 

Mal sehen wie das Ding jetzt geht , muss natürlich noch auf die restlichen Teile warten und besseres Wetter so mit ohne Schnee 

TF Tuned


----------



## xc90 (2. Februar 2010)

der schnee treibt mich eh noch in den selbstmord


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Februar 2010)

Mir geht dieser ganze Schnee auch extremst auf die Nerven. Kein Tag an dem man von der weissen Pest verschont wird.


----------



## sramx9 (2. Februar 2010)

ich muss zugeben - die Fahrt auf dem Faltrad, vom BHF nach Hause, war zum Erlangen einer guten Laune auch eher suboptimal geeignet.


----------



## stylo (2. Februar 2010)

oha jetzt komm jörg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (2. Februar 2010)

Bin die ganze Zeit schon da  
Bin heute ca.7 km mit meinem 20" Faltrad durch Kiel und NMS gefahren. Kiel hat ja noch Spaß gemacht - aber NMS: 

Aber Chef mit dem HeckantriebBMW zumzuchauffieren hat wiederum Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Camper122222 (2. Februar 2010)

Morgen fällt die schule aus also hat der schnee doch schöne Vorteile (= ...


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2010)

Tatütata mein Leatt ist da !!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2010)

So der Sommer kann kommen ich bin bereit


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Februar 2010)

EDIT: Mist, Text vergessen... Ich finde diese Leatt braces haben immer etwas von Ritter- und/oder Samurairüstung. 

War auch am überlegen, mir eins zuzulegen, aber die Dinger sind echt teuer. 

EDIT²: Wieviel hast Du denn auf den Tisch gelegt?


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2010)

Du weißt ja über Geld spricht man nicht das hat man 

Sage nur soviel es war reichlicht aber für meine Sicherheit ist es mir das wert gewesen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (3. Februar 2010)

na ich weiß nicht - wenn ich nen richtigen "Hals" bekomme fliegt das Ding doch wech...
Aber wenn du in Schottland umkippst, weil die Highlander doch mehr vertragen als du, ist das schon sinnvoll


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Februar 2010)

Ja okay Jörg bei dir macht das wirklich keinen Sinn 

Aber das mit den Highlandern da ist schon was dran. Die wollen uns bestimmt den Kopp abhauen. Aber dank meines Samuraianzuges ist das nun unmöglich. Weiß bloß nicht was Marc da macht , der hat so ein Teil ja nicht ? mmhhhh


----------



## sramx9 (3. Februar 2010)

oh ýeah - it can be only one


----------



## xc90 (3. Februar 2010)

sorry wenn ich so blöd frage, aber was ist ein Leatt?


----------



## schoko404 (3. Februar 2010)

Leatt Brace ist ein Nackenschutz der deine Halswirbelsäule vor Stauchung uns Co schützt. Gibts natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern, aber der Leatt Brace Club ist für MTB am besten geeignet, da komplett einstellbar.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Februar 2010)

@Danny, auf Dein Dämpfer bin ich mal extrems neugierig, wie der geht. Meine Gabel war schon beim Tuner... bin ja ein Fan vom tuning an der Suspension!!!

ich brauche auch noch einen leatt, unbedingt, aber sind echt teuer. Schwanke noch zwischen EVS und Leatt. EVS billiger aber weniger Stylepunkte


----------



## Tammy (4. Februar 2010)

die leatt von troylee designs ist der hammer


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2010)

Tammy schrieb:


> die leatt von troylee designs ist der hammer



Ja die Troy Lee sieht nicht schlecht aus aber man zu jeden Leatt ein Dekorsatz kaufen. Dann sehen auch die normalen gut aus. 

@Marc
stylefaktor ist egal es geht um Sicherheit. Du solltest vor dem Kauf ein Probetragen gemacht haben. 
Denn es soll ja passen, wenn du dir eins holen solltest von Leatt dann lass die Finger vom Adventure
das passt nicht zum Biken. Habe es selbst ausprobiert!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Februar 2010)

Ab nächste Woche ist mein Bike auch wieder fit.

Fehlt nurnoch das richtige Wetter...ist die Strecke eigentlich vereist oder liegt da nur Schnee?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2010)

Es liegt Schnee und Eis rum  

Aber du hast noch gar keine Gabel oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Februar 2010)

Alles bestellt!
Sollte nächste Woche eintrudeln.

Also ist fahren zur Zeit gar nicht möglich, bei Schnee gehts ja noch ein bisschen
Oder in Harz und da die Skihänge runterballern.


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2010)

Ne fahren ist nicht möglich ! 

Skihänge fahre ich nur mitm Snowboard runter und nicht mit dem Bike !


----------



## Camper122222 (4. Februar 2010)

ach daniel quatsch  .. 
also thore und ich wollen am sa. mal hoch ne runde schneebiken (wenns geht  ) ... 
mfg tobi


----------



## ime1980 (4. Februar 2010)

jo klasse,

Tobi mach mal n Spruch wie es aussieht. Wollte nächste Woche mal vom sonnigen Süden Urlaub machen und bisschen Bergradfahrsport im Norden machen 

Cheers vom Martin


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Februar 2010)

Tja Martin da kann ich dir nicht empfehlen ! Aber bring dein Board mit dann können wir Boarden gehen 

Wie ich bereits sagte am 21. Februar ist alles vorbei , vorher lohnt sich das nicht !


----------



## stylo (4. Februar 2010)

aber genau am 21.Februar,grnau zu diesem datum


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Februar 2010)

*Am 21.02.2010 um 0.01h, um genau zu sein:*


----------



## Tammy (4. Februar 2010)

tobi und ich werde dann am samstag berichten


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Februar 2010)

Vergisst nicht, die richtige Reifenwahl ist entscheidend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (5. Februar 2010)

*fett*


----------



## Camper122222 (5. Februar 2010)

die reifen mach ich fertig


----------



## sramx9 (5. Februar 2010)

jepp - erinnern mich irgendwie an "hellraiser"  

http://dietrichthrall.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/hellraiser_pinhead.jpg


----------



## xc90 (5. Februar 2010)

ja, hat aber was


----------



## sramx9 (5. Februar 2010)

muss mal wieder zum friseur ( machen das schlosser ? oder geht dat mit nem Seitenschneider ? )


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Februar 2010)

Leute heute hats schon 3°c + gehabt es geht los ! Merkt ihr es denn nicht ? 

zum Reifen kann ich nur sagen super sache wenn man Tapeten entfernen muss ! 
Oder für die Gemeindearbeiter um Kippen und anderen Müll aufzusammeln 
Das sind nämlich drei sachen auf einmal Spiel , Spass , Arbeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (5. Februar 2010)

Hier nochmal eine günstigere Variante des Leatt von Alpinstars !
http://www.motocross-shop.de/motocross-shop/product_info.php?cPath=21_368_1165&products_id=29915


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. Februar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Leute heute hats schon 3°c + gehabt es geht los ! Merkt ihr es denn nicht ?



JA, in der Tat! Dann muss ich nicht immer täglich den Schnee von meinem Wagen wegwischen...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Februar 2010)

Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage, wie zum Teufel komm ich dort weg, ohne meinen Unterboden zu Schrotten


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Februar 2010)

He Sascha steht dein Supra hinter dem R8 ? 

Kann den leider nicht sehen auf dem Bild !
Aber wenn der weg ist , gebe ich dir vollkommen recht kommst da ohne Schnee beseitigen raus .


----------



## xc90 (6. Februar 2010)

das ist kein r8, so tief wie der liegt würde ich den eher als schneeräumer bezeichenen ; )


----------



## doc-downhill (6. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute ,verkaufe meine Avid Code in weiss,komplett vorne u. hinten mit 203 er Scheiben !! Alles im Orginalkartons !!   250 â¬


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Februar 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> das ist kein r8, so tief wie der liegt würde ich den eher als schneeräumer bezeichenen ; )



DAS ist ein Schneepflug und dazu auf zwei Rädern...


----------



## sramx9 (7. Februar 2010)

sind das Vollgummireifen ( unten am Rad die - nicht oben die Ringe ) ???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Februar 2010)

Nein, Jörg, das sind Schwerlastrollen...


----------



## sramx9 (7. Februar 2010)

Ist das auch ein Schwerlastvorbau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Februar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ist das auch ein Schwerlastvorbau ?



Hmm, ich nehme mal an, ja...


----------



## ime1980 (7. Februar 2010)

Und ein Schwerlastaufbau :-O Das gehört fast verboten


----------



## sramx9 (7. Februar 2010)

jepp - Calmund hatte seinerzeit wenigstens ein Dreirad benutzt


----------



## SPEE (8. Februar 2010)

So viel Spam Schrott hier..., echt unglaublich!


----------



## Camper122222 (8. Februar 2010)

stimmt macht mal lieber ab wann ihr alle in malente die bahn frei schiebt


----------



## xc90 (9. Februar 2010)

morgen früh um 5:30 vor der arbeit ,,Morgenstund hat gold im Mund,,


----------



## sramx9 (9. Februar 2010)

und da soll man nicht spamen....


----------



## fiddel (10. Februar 2010)

is einer von euch karosseriebauer?????
ich brauch da mal hilf hab mir nen golf 1 gekooft!


----------



## SPEE (10. Februar 2010)

Was hast denn für sorgen...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (10. Februar 2010)

wolltest du dir nich einen busk aufen?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. Februar 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> is einer von euch karosseriebauer?????
> ich brauch da mal hilf hab mir nen golf 1 gekooft!



Ich bin zwar kein Karosseriebauer, aber in was ist denn los mit dem Hobel?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Februar 2010)

Man Fiddel ich hoffe du musstest meine Hose nicht dafür versetzen damit du dir ein        1.Golf kaufen konntest ?

Am besten ist 2 Griffe anschweißen lassen , 1 vorne und den anderen hinten zum Wegwerfen. Damit wäre das wichtigste getan


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. Februar 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Am besten ist 2 Griffe anschweißen lassen , 1 vorne und den anderen hinten zum Wegwerfen. Damit wäre das wichtigste getan


----------



## stylo (10. Februar 2010)

fiddel ich halte zu dir!!! golf 1 rulez 

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## fiddel (11. Februar 2010)

man man da hab ich mir ja jetzt n paar feinde gemacht
... ich muss hinten unter der stoßstange neu einschweißen
das ganze schimpft sich heckblech und ist theoretisch von der stoßstange bis nach unten!
des muss neu:
http://www.typ-17.de/product_info.php/info/p8271_Heckblech-rep--Stueck.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (11. Februar 2010)

Sollte rein theoretisch kein Problem darstellen.. Aber leider hab ich meine Werkstadt samt HebebÃ¼hne und SchweiÃgerÃ¤t verkauft.. Neues Bike musste her ;-)

Aber wenn du Fragen hast.. Hab auch schon mal ein Dach um 12â geshoppt, dann sollte so ein Blech kein Prob sein ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2010)

Ach was Fiddel ! Aber wenn es schon so anfängt dann ist der Rest auch nicht in der Condition to Foxtrott Uniform Charlie Kilo ! 
Also hast immer drann was zu machen letztendlich und ich weiß nicht ob sich das bei dir lohnt immer Kohle ins Auto zu stecken wärend der Lehrzeit !

@ Drrrrrirk 

Du fährst doch ein Opel (fast LADA , Fiat ) du Kartoffel ! Wie kann man da auf VW abfahren ? 
Was ist mit dem Sattel ? 

@Frankie 
Das mit dem Choppen bekomme ich auch hin ! Gib mir ne Flex und ich mach dat.


----------



## stylo (11. Februar 2010)

@DAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNYYYYYY

keine ahnung was mit dem sattel ist,bin die ganze woche krank geschrieben,schleimbeutelentzündung im knie 
kümmer mich da mal montag drum,sorrry
kann dir den dann aber erst später geben weil ich ab dienstag wieder auf lehrgang bin 

achsoooooooo wie man auf vw stehen kann sag ich dir,ich find einfach die classicer wie Ier o. IIer voll porno irgendwie,so da hast das!!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Februar 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> achsoooooooo wie man auf vw stehen kann sag ich dir,ich find einfach die classicer wie Ier o. IIer voll porno irgendwie,so da hast das!!!!



Klassiker? Der 1er? Neeee... 

Dat hier is´ klassisch:







Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass das Teil auch etwas mehr kostet...


----------



## Franky 76 (11. Februar 2010)

@ Danny

Tja.. das Zerlegen mit der Flex ist wohl auch das leichteste an dem Job.. Das zusammenschweißen hat fast ein Jahr gedauert ;-)
Ach übrigens, mit in den Ferien weg wird bei mir im Frühjahr leider nix, schreiben direkt im Anschluss unsere Prüfungsklausuren.. Also ist lernen angesagt..


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2010)

@Sascha 

Was das soll ein Klassiker sein ? Dat ist ja gar nicht wahr !
Hier mal meine Interpretation eines Klassikers 





@ Dirk 

Der 2 Golf ist kein Klassiker sondern eine Verwurstung des 1 Golfes.
Der Typ 3 oder der Karmann Ghia dagegen sind echte Kult und Klassische Autos ! 

@Franky 
Wieso Frühjahr ich meinte im Juli los ! Da ist bei dir noch Frühjahr ?


----------



## Franky 76 (11. Februar 2010)

Ach so, dachte in den Osterferien.. Hm, da muss ich dann erst mal schauen. Wenn alles gut läuft bin ich dann durch und hab keine Schule mehr, damit auch keine Ferien und kann auch nicht planen.. Auch leider nicht viel besser..

PS: Klassiker müssen nen V8 haben und jedem Umweltbewustsein trotzen ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2010)

Tja blöd nur das ein V8 nicht in den Bulli passt ! 

Aber da hast auch ein wenig recht ! Ich mag die guten alten Ford Trucks




Die Amis haben sich gedacht wenn das Chassis zu schwer wird kommt eben noch ein größerer Motor rein mit mehr als 8 Liter Hubraum 
Dann kann auch der 140 Km/h fahren.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Februar 2010)

@Danny

Ich steh´ ja ohnehin mehr auf sowas hier:


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Februar 2010)

Oder sowat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (11. Februar 2010)

Jupp, sehr cool.. 

Hab selber mal nen 6,9l gefahren.. du willst gar nicht schnell fahren.. hehe..

Aber so ein V8 könnte ich grad wieder brauchen, dann ist unsere Strecke auch fix wieder frei..


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2010)

Das obere sieht aus wie eine A310 ! 
Die durfte ich auch schon mal fahren man war das geil 

Und zu der Shelby GT 500 muss man ja nichts mehr zu sagen !


----------



## stylo (11. Februar 2010)

ach so männers bevor ichs vergesse,das ist hier ein mountainkike-forum


----------



## Tammy (11. Februar 2010)

abgehen würde mir auch einer wenn ich sun auto fahren dürfte


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Februar 2010)

Klappe zu !!!!


----------



## sramx9 (12. Februar 2010)

A310 ??? Du verwechselst doch wohl nicht nen de tomaso Pantera mit nem "Renault" ????


----------



## xc90 (12. Februar 2010)

der


----------



## xc90 (12. Februar 2010)

upps bischen groß : )


----------



## sramx9 (12. Februar 2010)

SUV`s finde ich ja schon gut - auch Volvo - aber der hat hier ja gar nichts verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. Februar 2010)

Tut mir leid Jörg ! Sieht halt auf den ersten Blick so aus wie ne Alpine.

Aber ich lasse mich eines besseren belehren !


----------



## sramx9 (12. Februar 2010)

seufz - OK - ein KLEIN WENIG Ähnlichkeit ist vorhanden - wenn man dann noch die Brille vergessen hat - und Alkohol hinzu kommt - dann......     

Aber die A310 ist - außen - auch nicht schlecht. Hatte mein Renaulthändler auch im Verkaufsraum stehen. Innen halt nur bißchen übel.


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Februar 2010)

Tja kein schnick schnack sondern nur das wichtigste ! 
Mittelmotor yeah 

Aber nichts geht über mein T4


----------



## sramx9 (12. Februar 2010)

ihr Norddeutschen mit eurem VW-Bus


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Februar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ihr Norddeutschen mit eurem VW-Bus



Ich finde diese VW Busse auch einfach schrecklich. Nicht die T4s, sondern die Dinger davor. Das sind wirklich rollende Schrotthaufen. Die meisten rollen doch nur noch bis zum nächsten TÜV und dann ist Ende-Gelände...

Oftmals quälen sich die Dinger Steigungen hoch, vernebeln die Sicht, weil der Motor in den letzten Atemzügen ist und der Auspuff eh auf Halbacht steht. 

Ich möchte hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten, aber diese T3s(?) sind ein echtes Grauen...


----------



## sramx9 (13. Februar 2010)

Aber deswegen werden sie hier oben wahrscheinlich so gerne gefahren - es gibt keine Steigungen wo man sie quälen muss 
btw - sooo schlimm finde ich die T´s nun auch nicht.
Praktisch sind sie ja - ich hätte einfach nur keine Lust ein Auto nur wegen dem Kofferraum zu fahren. 
Ist ja auch egal - oben die Karren finde ich einfach viel geiler.
Mein derzeitiges Sabberobjekt wird in 30-40 Jahren bestimmt auch in so einer Liste stehen: *SLS*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. Februar 2010)

Bike Forum!?

Naja, hier mal ein Schnappschuss von meiner Möhre in Friedels aufgeräumter Werkstatt!^^


----------



## stylo (13. Februar 2010)

Hier auch mal nen bildchen vom Hardtail


----------



## stylo (13. Februar 2010)

@Nols 
geile gabel!!!!!


----------



## fiddel (14. Februar 2010)

ne...nur am klötern fox müsst ihr haben!


----------



## fiddel (14. Februar 2010)

hier nehmt euch n beispiel


----------



## stylo (14. Februar 2010)

@ fiddel 
sieht doch hammer nice aus der 1er,wenn de denn nicht mehr haben willst irgendwann ich nehm ihn!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Februar 2010)

Ist das ein echter Pirelli oder nur die Felgen ? sabber sabber ! 

Wenn ja hast du ein richtigen schnapper gemacht.

Sieht doch gut aus tausend mal schöner als der 2. Schrotthaufen.

Ach Dirk ein schönes HT du da hast


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. Februar 2010)

Soderle. Das Rad ist bald fertig umgebaut. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, wie ich finde. Und dazu noch über 2kg an Gewicht eingespart. 

Bildqualität ist nicht der Brüller, aber bessere Bilder werde ich machen, sobald die KeFü eingetroffen und montiert ist.


----------



## fiddel (15. Februar 2010)

ne is kein richtiger pirelli nur die felgen!

des muss ich auch sagen das es n großer unterschied ist!
aber seh ich da nen airborne aufkleber?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. Februar 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> des muss ich auch sagen das es n großer unterschied ist! aber seh ich da nen airborne aufkleber?



Ja, ist ein Airbourne-Uffkleber! Haste gut erkannt! 

Und Dein 1er gefällt mir überraschend gut! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der noch so gut in Schuss ist, fiddel! Ich hatte schon gedacht, dass Du so eine alte Möhre zum Leben erwecken wolltest. Aber bei dem Schmuckstück kann ich Dir wirklich nur gratulieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (15. Februar 2010)

Passt dir der Rise von dem Lenker?


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Februar 2010)

Hier etwas völlig anderes ! ! ! 

Achtung Achtung 

So was hat die Welt noch nicht gersehen 

Müsst ihr euch ansehen .......







Mein Start Gatter ist fertig und will ausprobiert werden ! Demnächst auch bei euch vielleicht eventuel oder so mal sehen.


----------



## xc90 (15. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht, gibt es das auch als Bausatz von Ikea?


----------



## Camper122222 (15. Februar 2010)

cooles ding (=


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. Februar 2010)

Hmmm... sieht ein wenig wie eine mittelalterliche Folterbank aus...


----------



## sramx9 (16. Februar 2010)

wieso denke ich gerade an Tim Taylor den Heimwerkerking ???


----------



## fiddel (16. Februar 2010)

ach hier bei uns für der tür in lägerdorf wirdin ner alten kieskuhle ne 4 cross/bmx bahn gebaut im spätsommer mit umkleideräumen usw nen richtig großes ding mit training und verein usw...also danny bald wir hier bei uns trainiert


----------



## Camper122222 (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt echt fiddel ? is das weit von malente ? ! 
:_*


----------



## fiddel (16. Februar 2010)

hmm soweit wie wir immer fahren nach malle..
also ne gute stnde weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Februar 2010)

Jo Fiddel dann komme ich gerne zu euch zum Training und Party machen ! 
Das hört sich echt interessant an sage mir mal genauer Bescheid wann,wie und wie !  

@ Sascha ja es könnte auch eine Streckbank sein um noch ein paar cm raus zu holen.

@Jörg 

Warum denkst du ich bin so wie Tim Taylor ? Habe noch alle Hände und es Funktioniert habe es schon ausprobiert ! Mehr Power harrr harrr .


----------



## fiddel (18. Februar 2010)

für die die noch n rad brauchen!

http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/deref....com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48034&PartnerID=3086


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Februar 2010)

Hä, CRC hat IronHorse?? Wo haben sie diese denn geklaut oder werden die wieder gebaut??

Aber sehr geil, würde mir glatt ein zweites bestellen, wenn ich könnte!!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Februar 2010)

Bin am überlegen ! Um es dann für viel mehr wieder zuverkaufen ! 

Allein schon der Rahmen bringt ein 1000.er


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Februar 2010)

Ähmmm... Was ist den an dem Eisernen Pferd so toll, wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## Timmö__ (18. Februar 2010)

Fahreigenschaften, Geo, das Sam hill drauf geritten ist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Februar 2010)

@Timmö

Also Image... Oder doch mehr...?

Übrigens wegen Deiner Frage, was den Rise vom Nuke Proof betrifft. 

Mir gefällt es. Ich mag es generell so wie es jetzt ist

[Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass mein altes Rad (vor ca. 8 Jahren) auch in etwa so aufgebaut war und ich an diese Geo gewöhnt bin, bzw. "nur so fahren" kann. Dieses ganze Gerede von Druck auf´s Vorderrad etc. ist nicht mein Fall.  Das Rad muss einem persönlich passen, bzw. auf einen abgestimmt sein. Dieser ganze Hype mit den Flatbars, dann "mehr Druck" auf´s Vorderrad etc. Hat alles irgendwie einen Beigeschmack von der Zeitschrift "bike"... Die hatten eine Zeit lang auch eine Menge "toller Tips" gegeben, die am Ende eh nur ... waren.]

My 2 Euro-Cents...


----------



## trafko (18. Februar 2010)

moinsen... bekomm hier langsam einen NICHT-FAHRRAD-FAHR-KOLLER deswegen wollte ich mal fragen obs sichs lohnt mal in malle lang zuschauen und ne kleine schneerunde zu drehen?


----------



## Timmö__ (18. Februar 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> @Timmö
> 
> Also Image... Oder doch mehr...?
> 
> ...



Das IH soll sich ja trotzdem durch seine Hinterbauperformance und Geo auszeichnen. Aber das Image zählt natürlich auch  Ich möchte kein IH haben.

Das Mit den Flatbars sehe ich genauso. Man muss sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen. Ich kam mit nem 680mm Lenker + viel Rise auch super klar - aber dann mal rein aus Neugier den 760er oder was meiner hat + kaum Rise - und Top! Komme ich etwas besser mit klar. Obwohl ich dadurch das erste mal nen Baum mitgenommen habe.... Falls sich daran noch jmd erinnert


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. Februar 2010)

Das IH ist nicht nur optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen, sondern genauso im Fahrverhalten. Ein Gedicht


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. Februar 2010)

Steht schon nen Datum für die fette Saison-Eröffnungsparty in Malente?


----------



## stylo (20. Februar 2010)

also für ne eröffnungsparty wäre ich ja auch mal 

@all 

sagt mal,hat jemand von euch noch nen schaltwerk mit nem kurzen käfig???ist egal ob shimano oder sram.


----------



## xc90 (20. Februar 2010)

ich GLAUBE das ich im keller noch irgendwo eins liegen habe, allerdings shimano Tourney, richtig ******* und schweeeeeeeeeeeerr..


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)

He ihr Luschen ! 

Also ne Party wäre mal was !!!!! SitmmNilsvollzu 

Aber das wird dann eh wieder nichts weil die hälfte absagt 

und zum Thema IH kann ich nur sagen "ich werde es in Schottland mal Probefahren" wenn ich darf 
Ansonsten gefällt es mir recht gut weil die Form einfach genial ist.
Das hat nichts mit Sam Hill oder sonst wem zu tun .......
Bloss lieder war es immer zu teuer also musst ein V10 her 
Und am besten gefiel mir die Farbe die Marc auf seinem IH hat .


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)




----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Februar 2010)

Darfst Du ...und ich habe mir eins geholt, weil sie jetzt günstiger sind, sonst wäre es auch ein V 10 geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)

Marc wir sollten uns das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen uns son IH zu kaufen bei CRC  
Ich komm von dem Gedanken nicht mehr los.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Februar 2010)

Ich sag mal so, die Chance wird man nicht mehr so oft bekommen, ein Sunday NEU zu erwerben. Wie gesagt, wenn ich könnte, hätte ich schon geklickt... aber anderseits, ich fahre ja schon eins


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)

Nein wir beide kaufen uns eins zusammen !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Februar 2010)

Hätte ich noch nicht mal ein Problem mit,... aber Du hast mein TV gesehen, Tasche leer


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)

Ja das stimmt ! 
Das ist ja schon großes Kino ! 

Irgendwas muss ich da machen. Kann schon nicht mal mehr schlafen .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Februar 2010)

.......*klick*....... bessere behalten, andere verkaufen! Geld wieder drin!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)

Am besten ich schlaf nochmal eine nacht drüber ! 

Ich bin verwirrt .


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=48034


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Februar 2010)

Meine Meinung, wenn Du es wieder verkaufen willst, bekommst erstmal nicht viel mehr dafür, weil die Leute die Preise noch im Kopf haben. Also, abwarten bist die Welle vorbei ist.

Wenn Du es selber fahren willst, beste Chance. Ich glaube aber nicht das es besser als Dein V10 ist. Nur anders und schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (20. Februar 2010)

Ja war ja klar das du das sagst ! Aber das werden wir dann sehen in Ft. William
So werde dann mal schlafen gehen .


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. Februar 2010)

Na, hoffentlich klappt das!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Februar 2010)

Leise rieselt der Schnee... *würg* Heute hat´s wieder bei uns geschneit...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Februar 2010)

Echt ? 
Hier nicht blauer Himmel und viel Sonne + 20° im Schatten 

He aber es sind wenigstens schon plus gerade !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Februar 2010)

Ach, Danny... Mein Rad ist nächste Woche startklar und ich kann nicht mal ein wenig durch die Gegen fahren. Das ist so nervig mit dem Wetter...


----------



## SPEE (23. Februar 2010)

Nur anders und schneller:D[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. Februar 2010)

SPEE schrieb:


> Nur anders und schneller
> 
> Vor allem schneller...



???


----------



## fiddel (25. Februar 2010)

so jungs es taut ich glaube wir bruachen bald mal einen bericht der strecke???dann müssen wir ma richtig schlammschlacht machen! bevor wir anfangen auszubessern...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2010)

So an alle freunde des gepflegten Bergabfahrt Sportes ! 
Schlechte Nachrichten in erster Linie für mich und Marc und ansonsten für all die , die sich schon auf dei Absolute Abfahrt dieses Jahr in Illmenau gefreut haben .

Das Renne fällt aus und es wird dises Jahr wieder nur 4 Rennen geben.
Weiteres natürlich auf der Hp vom IXS.

22.-23.05.2010            iXS German Downhill Cup #1             Winterberg   

10.-11.07.2010            iXS German Downhill Cup #2             Rittershausen

24.-25.07.2010            iXS German Downhill Cup #3             Bad Wildbad

25.-26.09.2010            iXS German Downhill Cup #4             Thale

Ich selber bin zum Rennen in Rittershausen leider nicht dabei + Marc.
Kann jeden empfehlen der noch nicht da war dieses Rennen mit zu fahren !!!!

Für mich bleibt da nur noch WiBe und Thale als fester Termin stehen , mal sehen wie es mit Wildbad ist. Komme ja dann gerade wieder aus dem Urlaub.
Macht euch mal ein paar Gedanken wer wann wohin will oder ob jemand den EDC mitfahren will in Illmenau da könnte ich ja noch , obwohl es nicht lohnt !

03.-04.07.2010            iXS European Downhill Cup #4          Ilmenau (GER)


----------



## schoko404 (25. Februar 2010)

Also Winterberg und Thale ist bei mir auch fest


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Februar 2010)

Winterberg ist bei mir und Frithof schon eingeplant! Mit Wohnwagen und die Woche davor wieder biken, Party machen etc.

Die anderen Termine muss ich abhängig machen, von meinem Studiumsplatz!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2010)

Hoffe doch mal das wir uns dann alle wieder in Winterberg treffen ! 

Diesmal wird aber Sport gemacht und nicht am Slopestyle eine Flasche Korn vernichtet


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Februar 2010)

Eine? 

Ja, ich habe vom 14.5-24.5 frei und da wollen wir doch wieder runter und ne Woche Spaß haben Muss Friedel nurnochmal Urlaub bekommen.


----------



## schoko404 (25. Februar 2010)

och...gegen son körnchen hab ich auch nichts...


----------



## sramx9 (25. Februar 2010)

Einfach mal gefragt - für den IXS Cup braucht man doch ne Lizenz oder nicht ?


----------



## Camper122222 (25. Februar 2010)

ALso ich und mr. Love gedenken ... Winterberg, Rittershausen weil da is doch deutsche oder nich ?, Ilmenau und thale und vllt noch Meißner mal gucken, was der sommer her gibt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Februar 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Also Winterberg und Thale ist bei mir auch fest



dito


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Februar 2010)

Jep, Wibe und Thale
aber wenn wir Schottland hinter uns haben, kommt uns Bad Wildbad vielleicht nur wie eine Trainingseinheit vor

Hätte schon bock dort mal zu fahren!! So generell meine ich!!


Man brauch keine Lizenz, es gibt eine Hobbyklasse!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Februar 2010)

Also Marc ich denke wenn wir ein Woche nur auf dem DH ler hängen dann ist irgendwann mal die Luft raus ! 
Aber Wildbad sollte man nicht unterschätzen die hat es auch in sich.

@Jörg 

Kommst halt auch mit nach Winterberg zum Rennen !!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Februar 2010)

Da ich ja etwas "älter" bin, überlege ich mir ernsthaft, eine Lizenz zu holen. Ich meine, ich würde in der Seniorenklasse fahren und da wären die guten Plätze ja gar nicht so unrealistisch.  

Und ja, Jörg, komm´ mit! Man braucht keine Lizenz!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ein alter Sack und fahre bei den Senioren Die sind nicht so schlecht, wie sich's anhört Sogar ziemlich gut!! 

Sonst müsste Steve Peat auch schlecht fahren, wenn es nach dem Alter ging


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Februar 2010)

Dann sind wir ja schonmal zwei alte Säcke! 

Ganz im ernst. Ich überlege es ernsthaft, mir eine Lizenz zuzulegen. Bin damals auch nur Lizenz gefahren.


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Logo auf dem Trikot für dieses Jahr !!!! 
http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/DropBox?pli=1&gsessionid=bsr8oy7TvDnrfdicxzRWlQ#5442665315483917042

Wer auch eins will soll bescheid sagen !


----------



## hacke242 (27. Februar 2010)

hello mädels,
wie sieht die strecke in malente aus? schneefrei? danke für ein kurzes backup.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Februar 2010)

Also ich denke mal es wird noch ordentlich schnee liegen ! Aber ich war selber noch nicht da. Das kann dir nur Tobi beantworten.
Es wird sicher auch ziemlich Matschig sein da der Frost aus dem Boden fast raus ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (27. Februar 2010)

Ach was !  Thore und Ich gucken morgen mal hoch, ne Runde  fahren  
Mfg Tobi


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin heute seit langem wieder auf dem Rad gefahren - mein (neues) Rocky Mountain allerdings. Unfassbar wie schnell man Kondition abbaut. Das letzte Mal war ich irgendwann im Dezember vor Weihnachten auf dem Rad... 

@Danny: Eventuell wird das Rocky (m)ein 4x Bike!


----------



## sramx9 (27. Februar 2010)

hi - bin wieder zurück. war ja in der heimat ( 20-25km von Rittershausen wech ).

Winterberg mit dem Remi ??? Ist das machbar bei meinen Fahrkünsten ???


----------



## ole.s (28. Februar 2010)

Endlich der Schnee schmilzt  juhu


----------



## ole.s (2. März 2010)

Leider durfte ich ja nicht beim Schee Biken meine Mom fand das zu gefärlich naja auf auf nach malente


----------



## ole.s (2. März 2010)

(\__/) 
(O. o) 
(____) 
Das ist Hase. Kopier Hase in 
dein 
Profil und hilf ihm die 
Weltherrschaft zu 
übernehmen.
                        Nur ma so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. März 2010)

Nimm nicht so viel von dem Zeug


----------



## Danny-128 (2. März 2010)

@ Jörg 

Warum solltest du das nicht schafen mit deinem Remedy ? Hauptsache dabei und Spass gehabt.
Denke mal so schlecht bist du dann auch nicht.

@Ole !

Ja komm ruhig nach Malente ! Die Strecke trocken fahren.Ich kann deine Mum schon verstehen das du nicht im Schnee fahren solltest , wirst ja noch ganz dreckig dabei 
Ausserdem ist ein Giant ja nur ein Schönwetter Bike. 
Aber das mit dem Hasen ist ein wenig zu viel des Guten.


----------



## sramx9 (3. März 2010)

@ Danny
Weil WB ja für ein Enduro schon grenzwertig sein soll. Werde aber auf jeden Fall mal hinfahren.

Habe Sa auf ne`m Session FR gesessen - als der Verkäufer ( der mir das Remi letztes Jahr verkauft hat ) dann noch die Worte "Super Angebot" in den Mund genommen hat, hat meine Freundin mich gaaanz schnell weggezuppelt


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. März 2010)

@Jörg

Mach´ Dir mal wegen IXS-Cup keine Sorgen. Du sollst wie Danny schon sagte, Spaß haben. Das ist das wichtigste. Und ich sehe auch keinen Grund, warum das Remedy dafür nicht ausreichend geeignet sein sollte. 

Back to Malente:

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das Wetter mal wieder etwas besser wird. War jetzt ein paar Tage auf dem Rad und ich merke, wie meine Kondition nachgelassen hat.


----------



## fiddel (3. März 2010)

schiiier es taut!

...am 12.3. kommen nols und ich wohl anch malle!


----------



## SPEE (3. März 2010)

natürlich steht der Spaß an erster stelle..., aber wo fängt er an and wann hört er auf?!
vill.sollte man bei einem parkbesuch lieber ein leihbike nehmen um größere reperaturen am endurobike zu vermeiden...!

oder du tauscht für die zeit im park mit einem meiner vorredner das bike und schaust mal wie viel *Spaß* die denn haben.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. März 2010)

SPEE schrieb:


> natürlich steht der Spaß an erster stelle..., aber wo fängt er an and wann hört er auf?!
> vill.sollte man bei einem parkbesuch lieber ein leihbike nehmen um größere reperaturen am endurobike zu vermeiden...!
> 
> oder du tauscht für die zeit im park mit einem meiner vorredner das bike und schaust mal wie viel *Spaß* die denn haben.


 
sehe ich ähnlich!!


----------



## Camper122222 (3. März 2010)

HEiiii Leuts 
war heute mit thore auf der Strecke, hat mega viel spaß gemacht ... 
also sind noch ein paar schnee stellen aber das geht, also schaufel ein packen und dann ist die Strecke schon voll befahrbar  ... 
mfg Tobi 
Ps. werden am so. wieder da sein ! (=


----------



## Tammy (3. März 2010)

so mal ein bild von heute, das war das stück wo noch so viel schnee lag oben war eig kein schnee mehr!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. März 2010)

Danke für´s Feedback! Ist aber immernoch ausreichend Schnee da. SO kann ich nicht, aber über die Woche würde es nicht schlecht stehen. Würde dann mit meinem Rocky Mountain vorbeikommen und Schaufel und Besen mit einpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (4. März 2010)

Hat jemand von euch noch ein Hinterrad rumfliegen? Muss nix dolles sein... sollte nur halten. 135mm Einbaubreite. Scheibenbremsenaufnahme 

Ansonsten ne billige stabile Nabe 135mm/32 Loch.


----------



## sramx9 (4. März 2010)

Wieder nach dem Motto gelebt: "Was ich nicht essen kann, mach ich kaputt"? 

Sorry - musste sein.


----------



## Timmö__ (4. März 2010)

Meinse mich Jörg?


----------



## sramx9 (4. März 2010)

Jepp


----------



## sramx9 (5. März 2010)

Freitag. Wochenende.Briefkasten mit Autobild und der bike.
Und was lese ich beim durchblättern ( der bike ! ) ???
Meine hessische Heimat wurde bereist und..... unsere Lieblings-DH-Strecke im schönen Malente !!!! Was für ein Tag


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. März 2010)

Krass!
Du meinst, das lohnt mal die Bike zu kaufen!?


----------



## A**x (5. März 2010)

Mein neues Bike jetzt fehlt nur  noch Gabel und ne Nabe und dann bin ich auch wieder am Start ! 
mfg Alex


----------



## sramx9 (5. März 2010)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Krass!
> Du meinst, das lohnt mal die Bike zu kaufen!?



hmm - also es steht mehr über meine Heimat drin, als über Malente.
Über Male steht folgendes:
1 Foto von Christian (Merkel ) mit seinem Bergamont auf dem großen Gap, mit kurzem Statement:
"Mein Spitzname ist Dropsau. In Malente kann ich mich richtig austoben. Die Strecke ist kurz aber geil."

und im Text:
Wer nur von oben nach unten rasen will, kommt zumindest in Malente auf seine Kosten. Die permanente Downhill-Strecke hinter dem Motocross-Gelände dürfte selbst höheren Ansprüchen genügen.

Das war es - der hessische Teil ist mir zu viel zum abtippen 

Den Malente-Teil kannst du ja auch sehr schnell, beim durchblättern im Zeitschriftenhandel auf Seite 192 überfliegen.

@ Sascha - danke für deinen Kommentar zu den BMX-Zeiten


----------



## trafko (5. März 2010)

Hi.... is morgen vielleicht einer an der strecke? Wenn ja würde ich auch langschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A**x (5. März 2010)

ne sontag!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. März 2010)

Hey Jörg, kein Thema! Ich finde das Bild echt cool und ich vermisse die alten BMX-Zeiten sehr...! 

Naja... mit Malente in der bike finde ich persönlich nicht so wirklich toll... Das Problem ist nämlich, dass jetzt sicherlich viele denken werden, dass das so ein kleiner "Bikepark" ist und eine mehr oder weniger offizielle DH-Strecke. Logischerweise werden mehr Leute auftauchen, was ja prinzipiell natürlich immer 1A ist, aber bei "CSI-Malente" wird das über kurz oder lang nicht so prall sein wegen Förster etc. ...

Wer war eigentlich derjenige, der sich die _geile _"Drop"_sau_ nennt und wann hat derjenige und/oder die bike Malente als nennenswertes Thema aufgegriffen?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. März 2010)

Frithjof und ich wollten am 12.3 vorbei kommen und die Saison in Malente eröffnen. Letzten Tage waren hier Sonnenschein und blauer Himmel. Der Schnee war fast weg und jetzt ist hier schon wieder fast 10cm Neuschnee...


----------



## sramx9 (5. März 2010)

In der bike werden immer wieder Gegenden in Deutschland vorgestellt. Diesmal war halt HH und S-H das Thema. Oben das Geschrieben war wirklich Alles was zu Male geschrieben wurde. Wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass jemand daraus einen "Bikepark" ableitet.

off topic.
BMX war damals echt geil. Ärger mich jetzt natürlich, dass ich damals mein Pro Neck von National Pro samt Skyway tuffwheels verkauft habe


----------



## stylo (5. März 2010)

ich glaub das mit biken gehen wird am we wieder nichts,bei mir in nähe rendsburg sind schon locker denke ich 25cm neuschnee,was für ein shit!!!


----------



## schoko404 (5. März 2010)

...das ist morgen alles wieder weg!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. März 2010)

Schönes Demo 8 da oben, bin mal gespannt wie es fertig ausschaut!

Ich bin kurz davor auszuwandern, ist doch wohl nicht war mit dem Wetter.

ICH HASSE DEN WINTER


----------



## stylo (6. März 2010)

also langsam reicht es echt mit dem schnee!!

@Marc..... also wenn du auswanderst komm ich mit!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (6. März 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ...das ist morgen alles wieder weg!!!!!!



Wenn der Schei... bis 12Uhr nicht weg ist - würdest du dann bitte vorbeikommen und schippen


----------



## Tammy (6. März 2010)

in malente ist kaum schnee  gefallen vill 1-2cm mehr aber auch nich! und der schnee ist schon wieder so gut wie weg


----------



## stylo (6. März 2010)

@ kotzi
schöner rahmen,da kann ja die karriere bald beginnen,sauber


----------



## Tammy (6. März 2010)

morgen jemand in malente? werde mittags mal da sein und paar runden drehen!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. März 2010)

Wasn los hier ? 

Ich war mal heute mir Hauke in Malente auf der Strecke. Der Boden hat super Grip da woh kein Schnee liegt ! Das blöde ist nur das die Strecke ja bekanntlich ein Nordhang hat und die Sonne kaum bis da kommt um alles weg zu tauen. Also könnte man oben am Start ein wenig Rollen 
Aber der rest ist so hart gefroren und rutschig das geht mal nicht , macht einfach keinen Spass.

Wenn Dirk und Marc auswandern gibts bald auf VOX bestimmt eine schöne Serie drüber 

Ich würde mal sagen nächste Woche geht das schon wieder los mit dem Rumrollern im Holm. Es werden gerade Parkbuchten unten am Weg gemacht für die unzähligen Besucher die Bald in Malente dank der Bike auftauchen werden  Hauke und ich haben auch schon eine Super Idee damit wir dann die Kasse einwenig aufpimpen können , so mit Drehkreuz und Parkgebühr


----------



## sramx9 (6. März 2010)

Ich mache den Imbisswagen


----------



## A**x (7. März 2010)

So etwas passiert wenn wir biker unterwegs sind und ein Trinken (Schwuchteln)


----------



## stylo (7. März 2010)

schwuuuuuuuuuuullll!!!! iiiiiihh bäääääääähhhhh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (7. März 2010)

Was macht Tobi mit Thore da 

Eh ihr Schwucken ich glaube ihr müsst eure Räder rosa Lacken 
Die beiden haben sich wohl gegenseitig schön gesoffen wa und zu später Stunde haben se beide gedacht mensch die kleine neben mir mit den langen Haaren sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus  

Küschen Küschen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. März 2010)

Was geht denn da ab??? :kotz:

Demnächst wird die Strecke noch mit Blüten und Rosen geschmückt sein, oder wie...?


----------



## fiddel (7. März 2010)

nächsten sa. sind wir in malle!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. März 2010)

...nur wenn kein Schnee liegt


----------



## xc90 (8. März 2010)

ich hatte ja schon hoffnung geschöpft das es vobei sei, aber dann.....


----------



## ole.s (8. März 2010)

Diesen sa probireich auch ma wida zu biken in malente ma sehn ob es hin haut ok von mom is schon drin


----------



## Tammy (8. März 2010)

war heute mit tobi kurz fahren! lag ein wenig schnee auf der strecke aber hat man aber nicht gemerkt nur die diefen gefrhrenen schnee rillern haben ein wenig gestört.
wenns nich mehr schneit sollte es  am we gut gehen


----------



## fiddel (9. März 2010)

schier...danke für die rückmeldung!
und mr.loooooove denkst du an brunox? 

hat mr looove hier eig schonmal gesagt das er für maxxis fährt diese saison???
ich denke dafür gibts nochma n kasten^^


----------



## ole.s (9. März 2010)

Schreibt ma bidde wer am Samstag so kommt danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc-downhill (9. März 2010)

Bin vielleicht dabei,wenn das Wetter mitspielt !
Bin sehr gespannt !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (9. März 2010)

Sehr gut! Dann haben wir doch genug Leute um die Bahn trocken zu fahren


----------



## Franky 76 (10. März 2010)

Mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich auch mal wieder rum.. ist schon lange wieder fällig ein wenig zu fahren..


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. März 2010)

Ist mir noch nicht warm genug


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. März 2010)

Viel zu kalt...


----------



## SPEE (10. März 2010)

Wenn alles glatt geht kommen wir auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (10. März 2010)

bin sa. auch aber nich so früh hab noch shcule


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. März 2010)

Musste Samstag nachsitzen oder was?

Das wird dann ja geil am Samstag Dann ist das ja fast die Saison-Eröffnungs-Party!


----------



## Camper122222 (10. März 2010)

nee muss  ne muss anlage und licht machen  XD 
jaa wenn denn alle kommen


----------



## A**x (10. März 2010)

Ich will auch mein bike aber noch nich fertig :-( und mit gebrochenen rahmen kommt nicht so gut obwohl das auf der strecke noch gehen würde trotzdem will ja nicht auf mein neues mit einem gebrochene Fuß  also abwareten und tee trinken und nachtürlich auf die teile warten ...


----------



## ole.s (10. März 2010)

Juhu das wird bestimmt ma lustig


----------



## trafko (10. März 2010)

komm denn wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## fiddel (11. März 2010)

geiiiiiieeeelll...das wird n spaß!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2010)

Fiddel bring meine Hose mit ! Und das Geld !!!!


----------



## fiddel (11. März 2010)

wofür geld? die reifen hab ich schon lange überwiesen letztes jahr schon...


----------



## Danny-128 (11. März 2010)

Ich weiß wollte auch sicher gehen das du Antwortest ! 
Also denke an die Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. März 2010)

Wie jetzt? SA, oder wie? Scheinen ja recht viele zu kommen...  

Vielleicht komme ich dann auch - aber nicht mit dem demoN, sondern mit dem Rocky Balboa!


----------



## Camper122222 (11. März 2010)

jaa kommt mal alle


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. März 2010)

*Wetterbericht für Samstag brrrrr!!!*

Hoffe ihr habt trotzdem Spass, bis bald bei +10 Grad

*Morgens*

leichter Schneefall 0 / 1°C
gefühlt wie
*-4 / -3°C*
*0.7 mm*
75 % Risiko

*Mittags*

bedeckt 3 / 4°C
gefühlt wie
*-2 / -1°C*
*< 0.1 mm*
35 % Risiko

*Abends*

leichter Regen 2 / 3°C
gefühlt wie
*-3 / -2°C*
*0.7 mm*
75 % Risiko


----------



## fiddel (11. März 2010)

@ danny: du asi!(guck ma die "mädchen gäng" nuuur killer)
ja ich denk an die hose  wenn du an 2 weizen denkst 

nunja hoff das wetter wird bis dahin wärmer!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2010)

Wir überlegen Sonntag aus HH anzureisen. Also bitte Sa Abend einen ausführlichen Fahrbarkeitsbericht


----------



## Jay Norco (12. März 2010)

woooord malte! würde gerne mitkommen


----------



## fiddel (12. März 2010)

kommt doch auch sa.!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2010)

Ich komme wohl doch nicht. Und Jay wahrscheinlich auch nicht, weil ich gefahren wäre.


----------



## trafko (12. März 2010)

gibs eigentlich ne zeit wann die meisten morgen so antrudeln werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (12. März 2010)

also ich komm erst ca. 15 uhr hab ja noch schule :_!


----------



## ole.s (12. März 2010)

ich so um virtel nach 12 also in etwa


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. März 2010)

Frithjof und ich fahren gleich los...
Sind so gegen halb 1 da


----------



## ole.s (13. März 2010)

datt wirt supi denke ich


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. März 2010)

Bin nachher auch da!

MÄNNER IM WALD sage ich da nur! Malente ist nicht genug!


----------



## ole.s (13. März 2010)

war heute echt gelungener Tag gerne wider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Bildchen von heute ! 

Frithof 
mööööp möööööööööööp


----------



## Tammy (13. März 2010)

wo isn der rest?


----------



## schoko404 (13. März 2010)

Muddy Sascha! Die restlichen Bilder von heute lade ich nachher hoch.

Hier mein Duncon Cane Corso für 2010. Fehlt nur noch die Kette


----------



## fiddel (13. März 2010)

man bin ich geil.


----------



## Tammy (13. März 2010)

ja auf jeden fiddel bild schockt aber echt hamma deep digger


----------



## Camper122222 (13. März 2010)

den Blick ich nich xd


----------



## SPEE (13. März 2010)

ich sag nur tight....


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2010)

Hier ist der Link zu den Restlichen Bildern ! 

Wenn einer seins in Groß will einfach schreiben bekommt man dann per Mail ! http://picasaweb.google.de/SantaCruzerone/AnfahrenImHolm#


----------



## Danny-128 (13. März 2010)

Das DUNCON sieht mal richtig gut aus ! 

Hoffentlich bald auch in Malente unterwegs. 

@Frithof 
Na klar digger bist du ma geil ! Die Hose ist der Hammer.


----------



## Macross (14. März 2010)

@fiddel: extra tight!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. März 2010)

Gestern war es wieder mal sehr nett nach so langer Zeit.  Und sogar Keule kam vorbei! 

@fiddel: Die Hose ist aber sowas von tight!  

@Hauke

Sehr nett das Duncon und endlich hast Du mal eine richtig schicke Syncros Stütze!  Ich hoffe auch, dass das Rad mal in Malente bewegt wird.


----------



## ole.s (15. März 2010)

_.ââââ______________________.ââââ    ich will downhilln 
_ââââââ_________________ _.âââââ 
_.âââââ__________________.âââââ 
_.âââââ__________________âââââ 
__.âââââ________________âââââ 
___âââââ_______________âââââ 
____âââââ_____________ââââ.â 
____ââââââââââââââââââââ 
_____ââââ-âââââââââââââ 
____ââââââââââââââââââ 
____âââââââââââââââââââ 
_____ââââââââââââââââââ 
_____ââââââââââââââââââ 
____âââââââââââââââââââ 
____ââââââââââââââââ.â 
____âââââââââââââââââ 
_____ââââââââââââââââ 
______.âââââââââââââââ


----------



## Daddelmann (15. März 2010)

ich war sonntag im dauerregen da, war schon verdammt anstrengend so...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. März 2010)

Da ja bald wieder Frühling ist, dachte ich mir, wir müssten sowas hier bauen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLJzFz7QF8&feature=related"]YouTube- Insane Mountain Bike Crash[/ame]


----------



## akami (16. März 2010)

Moin,
ich bin von Düsseldorf zurück nach HL gezogen. Und war schon kurz davor mein Scott und das Spezi zu verkaufen aber hier scheint ja doch was zu gehen.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal anschließen und jemanden aus der Notaufnahme bei sich zu ahben, kann in diesem Sport nie schaden.

Ride on !!!


----------



## Camper122222 (16. März 2010)

Jaa bau mal son ding, teste ich dann auch gerne (= !!! 
 @akami ... jaa hier geht eigntlich was, aber nicht viel ^^ ... musst mal mit danny schnacken


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. März 2010)

akami schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin von Düsseldorf zurück nach HL gezogen. Und war schon kurz davor mein Scott und das Spezi zu verkaufen aber hier scheint ja doch was zu gehen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal anschließen und jemanden aus der Notaufnahme bei sich zu ahben, kann in diesem Sport nie schaden.
> ...



Ein Medizinmann kann nie schaden.  Verkauf´ die Räder mal lieber nicht. Würdest auf eine Menge Spaß verzichten müssen...


----------



## akami (16. März 2010)

Jo,
hätte mich auch nur schwer trennen können. und im geheimen will ich das neue Votec VFR 1.4 haben. Sau geiles Teil.

Zum Thema Crashes:



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9JBzog3kTo"]YouTube- New World Disorder 8 - Crash Big Bonus[/ame]

Greetz


----------



## schoko404 (16. März 2010)

Hier denn mal die restlichen Bilder von Samstag...Qualität ist nicht ganz so toll, wird nächstes Mal besser!
http://picasaweb.google.com/115835874132550040286/Malente13032010#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. März 2010)

@Hauke: Danke für die Mühe! 

Übrigens das hier hat irgendwie was:







@akami

Nix da mit Neue Welt Chaos... Soll schon von Amateuren sein. Da ist es halt umso lustiger!  Ist übrigens mittlerweile ein kleiner running gag... 

Sehen Sie hier --->: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6627625&postcount=1474


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. März 2010)

Übrigens,

Wo sind eigentlich Jörg, Timmö und Franky? Ich glaube, Frank rufe ich morschen mal an!


----------



## sramx9 (16. März 2010)

Jörg ist auf der Couch


----------



## akami (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!
Achso ein Insider, Sorry werde mich da nciht mehr einmischen. Finde trotzdem ist ein klasse Vid. - Und von wegen Amateurcrash, immer schön auf mcih achten ich pack mich meist als erster und am heftigsten ab 

Schönen Morgen noch.


----------



## fiddel (17. März 2010)

schier neue leute sind immer gut


----------



## Timmö__ (17. März 2010)

Der Timmö pausiert momentan ein wenig. Winterdeprissionen kurieren... aber scheinbar bricht gerade der Frühlang an. Nun juckt es wieder in den Beinen  Brauche nurnoch ne neue Kette und ein Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (17. März 2010)

moin leute kann das jmd gebauchen:

http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/imagec...ilier/2009/Escape-Mirage_09/Escape-Mirage.jpg

soll 650 kosten mit anderen laufrädern und aero lenker!


----------



## schoko404 (17. März 2010)

...wenn du mir noch ne Kettenführung dran baust


----------



## Camper122222 (17. März 2010)

weiß einer eigntlich wann das mal mit der winterberg anmeldung fürn ixs los geht -.-?  und is das noch die normale seite oder gibst schon ne neue ? ^^


----------



## akami (17. März 2010)

Moin, moin!
So habe eben meine Betty komplett demontiert und ich muss feststellen, das wird ne ganz große Inspektion. Aber dafür ist es dann für den nächsten Trail wieder fit.

Greetz


----------



## fiddel (17. März 2010)

sooo jungs die ixs seite is frei anmeldungen laufen!!!!!!
auf die plätze fertig winterberg!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. März 2010)

Wie und wo melde ich mich da an?! Ich bin auf der Seite, aber das einzige was dort auftaucht ist das Bikefestival mit Dirt-Masters bla bla... 

Ich will DH und nicht Dirt...

EDITa: Hat sich soeben erledigt...


----------



## fiddel (17. März 2010)

www.ixsdowhillcup.de

da gehst du auf german downhill cup dann auf anmelden und dann kannste dich einloggen und voranmelden!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. März 2010)

Fiddel,

hat sich bereits erledigt. Bin für WiBe angemeldet!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2010)

Anmeldung für Winterberg ist offen ! SChnell Schell


----------



## schoko404 (17. März 2010)

...gerade geschehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (17. März 2010)

So welchen TEAM Namen wollen wir nehmen ? 
Looney Tunes Universal Racing oder Waterkant Homies , Küstenaale , Flachlandbrenner , usw usw ...


----------



## fiddel (17. März 2010)

down- waterkant -hill racing team


----------



## fiddel (17. März 2010)

düt und dat racing


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. März 2010)

Warum nicht RCRKRT?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. März 2010)

Habe mich gerade vorangemeldet WiBe und Thale!! Freue mich !!!


----------



## xc90 (17. März 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen wie die aktuellen bodenverhältnisse auf der piste sind? 
oder insgesamt der zustand der Strecke?
war ja ein harter winter


----------



## fiddel (18. März 2010)

ich denk ma mit 3000mm federweg isses angenehm!

wir müssen wieder ordentlich was tun! wenn das wetter so bleibt kann man sicherlich nächste woche schon anfange mit schaufeln!

hat jmd von euch lust in itzehoe nen pumptrack mit zu schaufeln??
erde, lehm bekommen wir gelnde auch brauchen nurnoch ordentlich leute zum wühlen!


----------



## fiddel (18. März 2010)

mach das flutlicht an, sie kommen gleich raus und dann kann die show los gehn und sie sind nicht allein denn wir sind dabei auch wenn es heut aufs auge gibt es ist egal ob wir das renn verlieren denn darauf kommt es nicht an und ob das irgendjmd. hier sonst kapier is für uns nicht interesant ihr könnt uns schlagen so oft und so hoch ihr wollt es wird trotzdem nie passiern das auch nur einer von uns mit euch tauschen will denn ihr seit nicht wie wir oleoleoleola oleoleoleola oleoleoleola oleoleoleola oleoleoleola...........bis zum bitteren ende


----------



## stylo (18. März 2010)

@fiddel

ey samma hast du geraucht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (18. März 2010)

ist ja echt tote hose hier


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2010)

Ja also Strecke ist ein wenig matschig aber fahrbar ! Also Jörg komm rum das schadet deinem Trek nicht.
Tote Hose ist hier nicht weil Fiddel gerade am abreimen ist  
So am Woende mal wieder in Malente treffen mit Grill oder wie ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. März 2010)

Also, wenn das Wetter stimmt, komme ich kommendes WE nach Malente!! Endlich wieder fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2010)

Nene dieses Woende kommst du rum Marc ! ! ! 

Du drückst dich schon viel zu lange vor dem fahren


----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. März 2010)

Stimmt!!! Wetter soll wohl auch passen, also Samstag?? oder Sonntag??


----------



## Danny-128 (18. März 2010)

`He Marc dein Freund Patrick sucht doch noch ein Rahmen ? 
Bei Ebay gibts gerade ein M6 von 09 für 1500 Sofortkauf in M 
sollte er sich mal überlegen ! Mit Dämpfer und Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (18. März 2010)

Verdammt soll regnen Danke, für den Tipp. Sage ich ihn mal. Er bekommt nur sein gerade nicht los!


----------



## ole.s (18. März 2010)

eyey wer kommt dieses Wochenende nach Malente ??


----------



## sramx9 (18. März 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ja also Strecke ist ein wenig matschig aber fahrbar ! Also Jörg komm rum das schadet deinem Trek nicht.
> Tote Hose ist hier nicht weil Fiddel gerade am abreimen ist
> So am Woende mal wieder in Malente treffen mit Grill oder wie ?



Also wenn Dreck meinem Trek schaden würde - dann wäre es nicht mein Trek.
Habe nur nen kleinen Kofferraum hier. Mit dem großen ist meine bessere Hälfte am WE unterwegs


----------



## xc90 (19. März 2010)

samstag?


----------



## kosh_hh (19. März 2010)

Sanni und ich werden am Woe auch mal wieder aufschlagen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. März 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich diese Woe kommen kann/werde. Habe die letzten beiden Tage ziemlich ausgiebig trainiert... Nächstes Woe ist aber sicher!


----------



## Camper122222 (19. März 2010)

ich komm am so.


----------



## fiddel (19. März 2010)

hier ich war vorletztes we ma nen cove bike testen  guckt es euch an!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdKLGTQg_b0"]YouTube- Red Bull-mountain 7 Psychosis(downhill)[/ame]


----------



## ole.s (19. März 2010)

also ja am sa


----------



## xc90 (19. März 2010)

Wetter soll nur leider........*******, werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (19. März 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> Wetter soll nur leider........*******, werden



wieso - leichter regen und 10 Grad - ist doch bombe nach 3 Monaten Eis und Schnee

oder kommste grad aus kalifornien?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. März 2010)

Allet eier des weiches ! 

@Fiddel 

Ja geil du hast es ja richtig drauf in Kanada zu fahren ! Kein Geld für Schottland aber bei den Kanadiern abgehen wie die Pest !


----------



## Tammy (19. März 2010)

werde morgen auch da sein! auch bei schlecht wetter!


----------



## xc90 (19. März 2010)

Ne, bin nicht aus kalifonien , aber 10 grad sind okay, nur regen ist blöd


----------



## ole.s (20. März 2010)

ich werde noch ma sehn wie es sich ergibt also vieleicht komme ich nicht ich probiers aber


----------



## ime1980 (20. März 2010)

Servus Jungens, bin mal wieder im Norden am Start;-) wer von den Geländeradsportlern ist morgen an dem Hotspot anzutreffen?


----------



## sramx9 (20. März 2010)

es regnet  .... und regnet ..... und regnet


----------



## Camper122222 (20. März 2010)

ime1980 schrieb:


> Servus Jungens, bin mal wieder im Norden am Start;-) wer von den Geländeradsportlern ist morgen an dem Hotspot anzutreffen?



ich bin denke ich auch da


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. März 2010)

...und regnet...und...regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (20. März 2010)

und es regnet nicht mehr....Alles schlamig heul


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. März 2010)

Dafür ist wenigstens der Schnee weggeregnet!


----------



## ime1980 (20. März 2010)

Top dann bin ich morgen am Start


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. März 2010)

Schlamaru törnt mich auch nicht an...


----------



## sramx9 (20. März 2010)

wie schon damals gesagt - habuflabi ist wesentlich besser


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2010)

Leute nix Schlammig und rutschig ! 
Der Boden ist in bester Konsistenz. Sogar Kosh und Sanni kommen morgen extra aus HH wieder angereist um ein Ründchen zu drehen.
Hat heute ein wenig genieselt und gegen aben kamm dann mal kurz ein leichter Schauer runter. Die Strecke ist tip top 
Aber wie ich heute schon mit Kosh festgestellt habe bekommt man schönwetter Biker nicht nach Malente gelockt selbst wenn nur 10°c + sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (20. März 2010)

also kommen kosh und sanny und der danny auch morgen? denn überleg ich mir das doch auch noch gleich


----------



## Tammy (20. März 2010)

seit mal nich solche pussy´s  werde morgem mit tobi auch wieder da sein!


----------



## xc90 (20. März 2010)

10 grad, aber gefroren hat doch heute keiner oder?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. März 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder da mit den Hamburger Jungens und Mädels + Tobi und Thore ! 
Gefroren hat auch keiner war doch geil heute .


----------



## ole.s (20. März 2010)

war heute bischen dirten aber morgen komme ich auf jeden auch nach malente warscheinlich gegen 1uhr


----------



## Timmö__ (20. März 2010)

nvm


----------



## fiddel (21. März 2010)

hmm ma schaun ob ich komm aber wenn nur ohne bike!!!
mit motorrad... 


dann bringt mir ne schaufel mit!!!!!!!!!!
will den gap übers lochness fertig stellen!


----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2010)

Geht scharf ! Digger komm vorbei


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. März 2010)

Meint Ihr den Snakepit nach dem Double?


----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung was Fiddel meint ?

Aber Sascha kannst ruhig kommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (21. März 2010)

bin noch frühstücken und so dann fahr ich auch hoch wetter is ja ach allerbest (=


----------



## schoko404 (21. März 2010)

...bin auch schon aufm weg!...


----------



## fiddel (21. März 2010)

...meine batterie is platt vom motorrad...bekomm sie nur einmal an frisch geldaen^^

aber evtl wollen meine eltern noch in die ecke...und schmeißen mich da raus

ich mein des gap neben dem tabel doubleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ole.s (21. März 2010)

bin warscheinlich bei 1 uhr da rein haun


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. März 2010)

Konnte heute nicht. Hatte das aber ja schon geschrieben. Nächstes Woe aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## stylo (21. März 2010)

ja also ich kann erstmal ne weile nicht komm,hab zur zeit kein auto,mein dicka hat nen motorschaden .aber ich hoff man sieht sich bald wieder


----------



## Camper122222 (21. März 2010)

heute war ein guter bike tag  ...


----------



## schoko404 (21. März 2010)

shit dirk..das ist ja mal richtig sch****. ich hoffe da läuft noch was auf garantie?!
nächstes we bin auf jeden fall auch wieder da. dann auch mit bremse!!!


----------



## stylo (21. März 2010)

ja naja aus der garantie ist der schon lange raus  werden wir mal sehen wies wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2010)

Hau wech die Schaice ! Kauf dir nen Bus.
Heute war ein schöner Tag und der viel Regen heute das ging ja mal gar nicht


----------



## kosh_hh (21. März 2010)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> heute war ein guter bike tag  ...



word


----------



## trafko (21. März 2010)

is einer von euch nächstes we eigentlich auch bei der enduro challenge in den harburger bergen dabei?


----------



## ole.s (21. März 2010)

freue mich aufs nächste wochenende warscheilich kommt mein kolege mit


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. März 2010)

Hat echt laune gemacht heute und mit dem Dirtwalker Waschdingens von Kosh,...Danke nochmal! Einfach Top

Hoffe bis nächstes WE!!!


----------



## xc90 (21. März 2010)

War n geiler tag, auch wenn ich zu lange gepennt habe,
und kaum ist danny weg da fliege ich auch über den unteren Anlieger......
mein erster sturtz in mallente, war geil, darauf trinke ich jetzt ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (21. März 2010)

Na hoffentlich ist dir nichts passiert ! 
Aber solange du Trinken kannst ist ja alles schier.
Nächstes mal bleibe ich dann noch ein wenig länger damit sowas dann nicht nochmal passiert .

@Trafko 
Also ich nicht aber die Hamburger (Ärzte im Einsatz ; Krankenschwester und Notarzt) sind bestimmt dabei denke ich mal.
Hättest mal heute rumkommen sollen das war Spitze !


----------



## xc90 (21. März 2010)

nein nichts dolles passiert, mein voderrad und ich sind in ordnung, prost


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. März 2010)

Hmmm, scheine wohl was verpasst zu haben... Ging aber leider gar nicht..


----------



## sannihh (22. März 2010)

war echt ein geniales WE in Malente....glücklicherweise ohne Noteinsatz ))


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. März 2010)

Ah, ok - also ohne sowas hier:


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. März 2010)

Hab grade mal Winterberg GDC überwiese Beeilt euch Leute!


----------



## xc90 (22. März 2010)

Mr.  Shark Futtert Ford Fiesta Fahrer???


----------



## Danny-128 (22. März 2010)

Ja Nils also pass auf wenn du aus deinem mal Aussteigst ! Es lauert immer und überall der große weiße Hai 

Und Geld ist schon längst raus !!!!


----------



## Timmö__ (22. März 2010)

Bei uns gehts auch wieder rund... erste Frühlingsrunden der letzten Tage:


----------



## xc90 (22. März 2010)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir besonders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (22. März 2010)

geil ... will auch !!!! wo muss ich da hin???


----------



## trafko (22. März 2010)

http://cross4fight.de/index.php?id=5 

Ist ein kleines Rennen in Thale. Termin wie auf der Seite geschrieben 8. Mai!


Startplätze sind auf 50 begrenzt also schnell anmelden. 


PS: Es geht um nichts also wird es auch niemanden interessieren ob man letzter ist oder in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.


----------



## Camper122222 (22. März 2010)

ich komm hin:d


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2010)

trafko schrieb:


> geil ... will auch !!!! wo muss ich da hin???



Unser Homespot in Neumünster


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2010)

Und hier nochmal nen Video von gestern 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlJ4898-JE0"]YouTube- FrÃ¼hlingsgefÃ¼hle auf zwei RÃ¤dern.wmv[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (23. März 2010)

Seid ihr da teilweise auch vorne am Parkplatz ???? Oder nur hinten ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## fiddel (23. März 2010)

beim cross4fight bin ichletztes ma mitgefahren...is ne schiere aktion!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. März 2010)

Ein wenig Offtopic, aber dennoch interessant...

http://www.abgespeist.de/der_goldene_windbeutel_2010/der_film/index_ger.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W65cl_Utcw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Goldener Windbeutel 2010[/ame]


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Seid ihr da teilweise auch vorne am Parkplatz ???? Oder nur hinten ?
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



zum teil auch am parkplatz... aber nur für den sprung über den graben. ansonsten hinten am berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

So Jungens und Mädels ! Wie sieht es aus mit der Wurmbergtour ? 
Wer hat bock und ist dabei ! 
Sanni und Kosh hatten sogar schon ein Termin weiß den bloß nicht mehr.


----------



## fiddel (23. März 2010)

sag ma den termin!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

Warte noch auf Antwort von Sanni !!!!! Die hat den im Kopf.
Bie mir ist das so wie mit dem Sieb und so.


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2010)

Inwiefern WurmbergTOUR?


----------



## trafko (23. März 2010)

also wenn der termin passt bin ich aufjedenfall dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

Naja mit ein Paar Homies da treffen ein nettes Wochenende verbringen mit Grillen und Trinken und viel Biken ! Den WC Track da mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

Ich dachte so ein kleines treffen der oberhalb der Elbe Bewohner ! Mal ein neues Gruppenfoto machen


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2010)

Wenn der Termin passt, wäre ich auch dabei! Dachte Tourenmäßig schon an Höhenmeter killen... das würde ich nicht überleben


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

Nix da wir sind doch keine Bergrauf fahrer  

Das überlassen wir mal schön den Lycrawürstchen ! SChön entspannend den Lift nach oben und dann Radikalst den Berg hinunter


----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2010)

Wenn das so ist bin ich dabei


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

Also auf gehts ! 
Timmö ist dabei mir auch !!!


----------



## sramx9 (23. März 2010)

Wurmberg ? Braunlage ?


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

Righty Right ! Jörg da biste dabei. Nimmst Frauchen mit wird ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## sramx9 (23. März 2010)

warst du wieder in der Korova Milk _Bar ? _
Welches Wochenende wäre es denn ?  Frauchen muss doch meist Sa arbeiten.


----------



## Danny-128 (23. März 2010)

Irgendwas an oder über Pfingsten meinte Sanni ! 
Und nein ich war nicht in der Milchbar hatte bloß ein paar Kinderiegel zu viel


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. März 2010)

Pfingsten ist doch WiBe!! Aber Wurmberg würde ich auch mal für ein Tag mitkommen. Die haben eine WC Strecke?? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass es dort nicht so spannend sein soll, weil sie noch im Aufbau sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (23. März 2010)

Das mit WC war wohl eher ironisch gemeint - der DH da wirkt eher wie ein anspruchsvoller Singletrail


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. März 2010)

Mädels, ich wäre dabei, wenn der Termin passt!  

Allerdings nur wegen der Malente-Crew! Die Strecke am Wurzelberg ist nicht so prall. Wenn sich streckentechnisch zu letztem Jahr nichts geändert hat, dann bitte ich jeden _eindringlich _darum, die Erwartungen etwas zurückzuschrauben... 

Ich will das hier nicht madig machen. Ich hätte einfach Lust, mit unserem Pulk ein entspanntes Woe zu verbringen! 














...aber insgeheim hätte ich mehr Lust dazu, den Brocken runterzubrettern und die Teufelsklippe zu shredden wie vor ca. 5 Jahren...


----------



## schoko404 (24. März 2010)

> Mädels, ich wäre dabei, wenn der Termin passt!
> 
> Allerdings nur wegen der Malente-Crew! Die Strecke am Wurzelberg ist nicht so prall. Wenn sich streckentechnisch zu letztem Jahr nichts geändert hat, dann bitte ich jeden eindringlich darum, die Erwartungen etwas zurückzuschrauben...
> 
> Ich will das hier nicht madig machen. Ich hätte einfach Lust, mit unserem Pulk ein entspanntes Woe zu verbringen!



word... wäre aber auch dabei!


----------



## sannihh (24. März 2010)

also Pfingsten sehen wir uns ja wohl alle in WIBE ))

ich hatte an Himmelfahrt gedacht, ist der 13.Mai, ist zwar nur für einen Tag, aber es steht ja jedem Frei daraus ein langes We zu machen


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. März 2010)

...wenn es dort nicht so prall ist, warum nicht Hahnenklee oder Schulenburg??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. März 2010)

13. Mai wäre von meiner Seite ok soweit. 

Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg wäre auch cool. Mir persönlich würden die Strecken sehr reizen, da ich noch nicht da war...

Bei Braunlage/Wurzelberg mache ich mir wegen der Räder große Sorgen, da an der Station so gut wie keine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen vorhanden sind (Räderklau) und die Bikes beim Transport nach oben beschädigt werden können. Meine Monster T wurde durch einen dieser tollen "Monsterroller" in der Gondel beschädigt. Beschichtung hatte tiefe Kratzer und Ölverlust. und mein super seltener Rahmen (Specialized Team FSR von Shaun Palmer) hat nun schöne lange Kratzer in den Decals...


----------



## kosh_hh (24. März 2010)

na ja, das mit dem nicht so prall ist immer relativ. Habe schon einiges gelesen und die Meinungen gehen (wie bei jedem Bikepark) stark auseinander. Daher hinfahren, ausprobieren und eigene Meinung bilden.

Letztes Jahr haben die noch eine zweite DH Strecke angefangen zu bauen, die recht knackig sein soll und auch für Rennevents genutzt werden soll.

Und wenn ihr alle Angst habt das es zu einfach wird - fahren wir doch nach Willingen und beackern dort die DH Strecke. Und wehe einer fährt nen Chickenway


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. März 2010)

Die DH-Strecke ist keine Strecke, sondern ein Trialparcour... Habe die schon oben gesehen... Ideal für No Way Ray und Ryan Leech...

Willingen wäre natürlich auch eine Maßnahme!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Die DH-Strecke ist keine Strecke, sondern ein Trialparcour... Habe die schon oben gesehen... Ideal für No Way Ray und Ryan Leech...
> 
> Willingen wäre natürlich auch eine Maßnahme!



Also ich sage wir treffen uns am Wurmberg. Wenn es dort nicht so prall ist dann können wir weiter nach Hahnenklee oder Schulenburg. 
Erst mal testen da gebe ich Kosh schon recht. Es geht hauptsächlich im Spaß mit den Leuten und auf dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. März 2010)

Müsst mal das Datum sagen

Dienstag bin ich durch mit den schriftlichen Abiprüfungen...dann gibts erstmal fett Bikeurlaub


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. März 2010)

13 Mai war wohl geplant!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. März 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Also ich sage wir treffen uns am Wurmberg. Wenn es dort nicht so prall ist dann können wir weiter nach Hahnenklee oder Schulenburg.
> Erst mal testen da gebe ich Kosh schon recht. Es geht hauptsächlich im Spaß mit den Leuten und auf dem Bike.



Das ist ein guter Plan!  Und wann denn jetzt genau? 13.?


----------



## kosh_hh (24. März 2010)

Donnerstag 13. Mai war erstmal die Ansage (Vatertach). Wer will könnte dann auch vier Tage Harztour (Wurmberg, Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Thale) durchziehen.

Ich muss aber leider am 14. arbeiten


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. März 2010)

Dann warten wir mal ab, was die anderen sagen...


----------



## fiddel (24. März 2010)

wenn der termin passt wär ich dabei...was ich vom wurmberg gesehn hab (videos) nich soo geil...aber evtl hat sich ja was getan!
hahnenklee killt alles nur wurzeln! schulenberg soll noch doller sein...

aber das was danny meinte mit der wc strecke soll wirklichkeit sein!es sollen dort vorraussichtlich 7 dh strecken gebaut werden!


aber ich denk ich fahr allein an nem anderen termi...hab kein bock auf die leute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (24. März 2010)

wenn ihr mich fragt siehts ganrich sooooo beschissen aus

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/index.php


----------



## stylo (24. März 2010)

@fiddel

auf welche leute hast du kein bock???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. März 2010)

Das was alles noch gemacht werden SOLL ist eine andere Sache. Insgesamt gibt es nur eine mehr oder weniger gute Linie. Einige recht "interessante" Northshore-lines und sonst fast ausschliesslich Wurzeln.......

Jungs, ich war doch da....


----------



## xc90 (24. März 2010)

mano muss samstag arbeiten


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2010)

@Sascha 

Hahnenklee soll nicht anders sein als der Wurmberg ! Wenn da auch nur Wurzeln sind.
Ich mag ja gerne Wurzeln das macht schon spass und so wie es da steht hört sich das recht interessant an .
Naja man kann nicht jeden geschmack treffen bei sowas.


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes ! Bin heute mal wieder Moped gefahren , ein Traum !


----------



## Tammy (24. März 2010)

wenni ch zeit habe bin aich auch auf jedenfall dabei! willingen hört sich auch gut an die strecke amcht auch super viel spaß =) und is anspruchsvoll


----------



## Camper122222 (24. März 2010)

danny du kleine grüne kannst du mir mal schenken   ?!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. März 2010)

Ne das lass mal lieber ! Da kannst du nicht mit um bist doch noch son jungscher Aal 
Können uns mal in Kreuzfeld treffen auf der Strecke zum rumheizen.


----------



## Camper122222 (24. März 2010)

jauu ach was ich bin shcon ein alter aal  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (24. März 2010)

Kollege hat heute auf`m Wochenmarkt Aal gekauft - der ( Aal ) sah nicht so aus als wenn der noch IRGENDWAS fahren konnte


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (24. März 2010)

hey yo moin,

will die tage ma an eure strecke, wie komm ich am besten dahin. ich starte vom bahnhof mitm bike?

mfg
ali


----------



## schoko404 (24. März 2010)

Vom Bahnhof runter zum Dieksee und dort Richtung "Intermar"-Hotel der Promenade am See folgen. Sobald du in den Wald kommst den Weg direkt am See immer weiter folgen. Nach ca 1,5km siehst du links im Wald die Strecke. Jetzt musst du bloß noch hochschieben!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. März 2010)

Wer wäre am SA auf der Strecke? Oder vielleicht SO?


----------



## Timmö__ (25. März 2010)

wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. März 2010)

Habe nochmal ne andere Frage, hat einer von euch eine flache Boxxer Brücke Bj. 07-09 zum tauschen, verkaufen...oder weiß jemand, wo man günstig eine bekommen kann?

...ich glaube am WE soll es wieder regen geben


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (25. März 2010)

yo,

hab heut ma ne tour zu der strecke gemacht.
hammer teil das ihr dahin gebaut habt.
burnt immernoch.
danke

mfg
ali


----------



## Camper122222 (25. März 2010)

heute leuts ich bin am sa. da


----------



## ole.s (25. März 2010)

bin sa und so auch da wenn ich mich auf der party am fr zusammenreiße (mit saufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (25. März 2010)

Timmö schrieb:


> wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte wäre ich dabei!



Schau mich nicht so an  - ich muss Sa nach Kiel . Currywurst essen , Karten spielen , Bi... äh Wasser trinken - ohne Frauen 

OK - sooo  finde ich es gar nicht.


----------



## Timmö__ (25. März 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Schau mich nicht so an  - ich muss Sa nach Kiel . Currywurst essen , Karten spielen , Bi... äh Wasser trinken - ohne Frauen
> 
> OK - sooo  finde ich es gar nicht.



Hatte gar nicht an dich gedacht 

fiddel? Fährste nicht über NMS?


----------



## fiddel (26. März 2010)

weiß nich ob ich morgen da bin....wenn ja dann wärs sicherlich kein problem dich einzusammeln...


----------



## Timmö__ (26. März 2010)

Wann weißt du denn Bescheid? Wäre gut wenn ich noch vor heute Abend ne Antwort bekomm... dann verläuft meine Abendplanung dementsprechend


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. März 2010)

Malente fällt wohl morgen sprichwörtlich ins Wasser...


----------



## fiddel (26. März 2010)

ja sicher!!!!

...ich komm morgen nich weil ich heut nich am saufen bin  das geht ja nich... ohne schädel in malente, niemals!

...wann baun wiiiiiiir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. März 2010)

Hmmm, ich weiss ehrlich nicht, ob ich heute vorbeikommen werde. Nach dem starken Regen gestern wird die Strecke sicher alles andere als trocken sein...

EDITA: Ich komme nicht. War vorhin kurz draußen. Mir ist das ein wenig zu kalt. Habe keine Lust auf eine Erkältung.


----------



## Camper122222 (27. März 2010)

ihr würstchens  ! xD strecke und gut griffig !


----------



## ole.s (27. März 2010)

man ihr pussys was soll datt kommt nach malente is doch einigermaßen trocken


----------



## ole.s (27. März 2010)

bin so bei 1 uhr da


----------



## A**x (27. März 2010)

Megageile Video Ich will auch


----------



## xc90 (27. März 2010)

Manooo ich muste heute arbeiten, und morgen haben wir wieder einen von diesen langweiliegen e-bike probefahr tage, ich könnte reiern...


----------



## ole.s (27. März 2010)

oh war das geil richtig gripp gehabt schöne sprünge... freue mich auf morgen wer kommt????


----------



## sramx9 (27. März 2010)

jemand am Sonntag da ???


----------



## Danny-128 (27. März 2010)

Ich war zwar heute Vormittag ordentlich stramm aber so wie Fiddel kann ich das nicht mit Biken ! 
Morgen würde gehen kommt drauf an wer noch da ist.


----------



## ole.s (27. März 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> jemand am Sonntag da ???




ich auf jeden  oh man hoffe das es so wie heute wird hamma geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (27. März 2010)

ich probire ma morgen road gap wenn es trocken is


----------



## Camper122222 (28. März 2010)

bin vllt da


----------



## Tammy (28. März 2010)

werde nich da sein bei mir dreht sich jetzt noch alles


----------



## ole.s (28. März 2010)

Wer ist gegen baum gebreter (ich bin gegen den baum gebrettert)
wessen feder gabel ist gebrochen (natürlich meine)


----------



## fiddel (28. März 2010)

was wie wo haste das gemacht???


----------



## Danny-128 (28. März 2010)

Tja Ole da hast mal den Vogel (Casting) Abgeschossen 
Immer diese jungen Aale !
Aber wenigstens hast das GAP noch gesprungen davor.
Wir wollen Bilder sehen !!!!!!!


----------



## ole.s (28. März 2010)

will nich funcktuniren gehe auf meine seite da sind 2 bilder dauert so lage die rein zu stellen demächste folgen noch ein parr


----------



## ole.s (28. März 2010)

sagt ma wenn ihr gabeln verkauft pls ma sehn ob ich genug kohle habe


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. März 2010)

Ich war mal so frei!! Übel, den hast Du ja voll erwischt oder?? Welcher war es denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (29. März 2010)

übel!
wo isn das passiert?
...wenn du genug geld hast hab ich ne 40 ^^


----------



## A**x (29. März 2010)

Brauch jemand eine_*  66 RCV 2008 *_verkaufe eine (200 Euro vhb.) muss schnell raus will mir schnell eine neue kaufen .
Schreibt mir bitte ne E-mail fals noch fragen oder so sind:[email protected] 

Federweg: 180 mm Luft
Dämpfung: Zugstufe; Druckstufe
Dropouts: 20mm Steckackse mit Schnellspanner


----------



## ole.s (29. März 2010)

moin bin nach dem unterem drop (baumstam) auf die linke kurve zugerast und dort habe ich den baum erwischt  musste gott sei dank nur lachen auser meienr gabel  war in malente... ich guck ma wegen den gabeln


----------



## Tammy (29. März 2010)

naa wollte mal frag ob jemand bock hat über das lange wochenende bock hat i wo biken zu geben/ fahren ???(nich malente)


----------



## A**x (29. März 2010)

Das mit meiner Gabel hat sich erledigt ! 
mfg Alex


----------



## ole.s (29. März 2010)

werde sehn habe tauschrohr einheit grDE AUFM TACHO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (31. März 2010)

@Ole

Das mit der Gabel ist echt Pommes... Sorry für Dich 

@der Rest

In ca. zwei Wochen hole ich mein MTB-Einsatzfahrzeug ab (120 Turbodiesel-PS)...

D.h. ich hätte einen Platz frei, wenn jemand mit zu den IXS-Rennen fahren möchte. 

Allerdings habe ich drei wichtige Punkte zu nennen:

1. Ich höre Metal
2. Ich rase nicht
3. Ich bin hetero...

Es wären eigentlich auch 2 Plätze frei, allerdings müsste derjenige dann hinten sitzen und es wäre ein wenig eng. 

Am SA komme ich nach Male.


----------



## Timmö__ (31. März 2010)

Fährt jemand am Samstag über Neumünster? Kumpel und Ich wollten ganz gern hin.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (31. März 2010)

Ich fahre vielleicht Samstag auch nach Malente, über Nms
Gucken ob Frithjof mitwill, sonst hätte ich Platz für noch 2 Räder plus Personen!


----------



## Timmö__ (31. März 2010)

Wäre ne fette Sache. Mein "persönlicher Fotograf" würd nämlich mitkommen. Ob mit Fahrrad oder ohne war ihm wohl gleich. Der hat bei beidem Spaß.


----------



## fiddel (31. März 2010)

schade sa werd ich wohl nich mit muss zu omas geb...

aber für interessierte hier aktuelles foto... schweißarbeiten sind fertig nurnoch lacken und di. gehts zum tüv!!


----------



## ole.s (31. März 2010)

ich kaufe mir neue tauchrohreinheit freu mich bin. in ferien leida nicht da :HEUL:  aber in norwegen sowboarden  danach nase richten lassen wida 3 wochen :HEUL: und dann aba wider freu mich riesig viel spaß euch allen  bis denne  UND VIEL GLÜCK


----------



## schoko404 (31. März 2010)

@Fiddel:  schier!!!

wenns wetter sa passt bin ich auch am start...das DUNCON will raus!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (31. März 2010)

Alle SA!


----------



## Camper122222 (31. März 2010)

hey leuts 
schikes ding fiddel  ... 
bin am sa. wohl auch vertretten (= ! 
morgen noch shcule und dann eh erst ma ferien


----------



## Danny-128 (31. März 2010)

Höret her Höret her ! 

Das wohlige V10 vom alten Aal ist wieder fahrtüchtig ! Der König wird es sich nicht nehmen lassen auch an diesem Wochenende da zu sein ! 
Sein Leumund eilt ihm bereits voraus  
Mögen alle Untertanen reichhaltig und ihm wohlgesonnen dabei sein ! 

@ Marc ! 

Der TF Tuned Dämpfer ist ja mal der absolute Hammer ! Ich dachte vorher ich fahre den RollsRoyce unter den Senften aber mit dem Ding bin wirklich der König ! 
Das Ding ist wie Budder geht schmatzend leicht  
Melde dich schon mal für eine Probefahrt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. April 2010)

Ich melde mich mal für ne Probefahrt an!

Du hast doch das Push-Kit drin oder? Die sind ja auch die einzigen, die wirklich tunen und nicht nur anderes Öl und vllt noch Shims reintun.
Ich glaube, dann muss mein Fahrwerk auch mal nach England


----------



## fiddel (1. April 2010)

meine gabel muss auchma wieder neu gemacht werden....aber da werd ich mich wohl aus finanziellen gründen selber dran versuchen...


----------



## kosh_hh (1. April 2010)

werde auch am sa mit der Dropsau aufschlagen

evtl. bin ich auch morgen da

cu


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. April 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @ Marc !
> 
> Der TF Tuned Dämpfer ist ja mal der absolute Hammer ! Ich dachte vorher ich fahre den RollsRoyce unter den Senften aber mit dem Ding bin wirklich der König !
> Das Ding ist wie Budder geht schmatzend leicht
> Melde dich schon mal für eine Probefahrt an.


 
*Neid* Ich will auch!! Versuche Samstag in Malente zu sein!!!!!!


----------



## ole.s (1. April 2010)

ich willl auch   wääääää


----------



## sannihh (1. April 2010)

ich würde ja auch soooooo gerne, grimpf


----------



## xc90 (1. April 2010)

Freiburg


----------



## Timmö__ (2. April 2010)

hoffe nils nimmt mich und den fotografen (martens) mit am samstag. denn gibs nen paar freshe bildas ;D


----------



## Danny-128 (2. April 2010)

Wer ist denn heute schon alles da ? 
Wetter ist ja gut aber  ich weiß ja nicht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (2. April 2010)

ich komm morgen


----------



## Danny-128 (2. April 2010)

okay dann morgen aber da wird es warscheinlich später ! 
Aber trotzdem gut


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. April 2010)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht kommen! Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.

Schade, euch aber viel Spaß


----------



## Timmö__ (2. April 2010)

Damit sind wir Neumünsteraner wohl auch raus


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. April 2010)

Wer ist denn morgen denn alles dann da? Würde gerne morgen kommen. Gibt mal bitte Meldung.


----------



## sramx9 (2. April 2010)

Tach - wenn`s Wetter gut ist haben Andy und ich vor zu kommen. Ist aber noch von nicht zu beeinflussenden Faktoren abhängig.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 72031 (2. April 2010)

also um mich mal wieder zu wort zu melden.... ich war heute da! dis war a traum! und morgen bin ich auch wieder am start. hand spielt auch wieder mit. juhuu!


----------



## fiddel (2. April 2010)

mein glückwunsch christopher....also von dem pegel von gestern hätte ich heute perfect fahren müssen!
aber wies so is muss man erstma pennen usw...übernächste woche hab ich urlaub da kann man ja ma baun!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. April 2010)

Ich bin daaaaaaaaaaa So zwischen 12-13Uhr!!!


----------



## kosh_hh (2. April 2010)

war heute ein perfekter tag. Strecke ist mit top grip gesegnet.

Passend zum Osterfest haben wir heute ein Easter Egg eingebaut. Eine mini Veränderung an der Strecke. Mal schauen wem es zuerst auffällt.

Bis morgen.


----------



## schoko404 (2. April 2010)

bin auch so zw. 12 und 13 uhr da!


----------



## kosh_hh (2. April 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ist aber noch von nicht zu beeinflussenden Faktoren abhängig.
> Gruß
> Jörg



ist das jetzt die Umschreibung für Ehefrau/Freundin?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. April 2010)

Alles klar! Bin morgen auch da!


----------



## sramx9 (2. April 2010)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> ist das jetzt die Umschreibung für Ehefrau/Freundin?



eher Umschreibung vom Chef der Holden


----------



## sramx9 (3. April 2010)

Andy und ich sind gegen 11 da. 
Anmerkung für die Neumünsteraner: fahre nicht mit dem Großen und nehme wohl noch nen Bekannten ( ohne Rad ) mit. sorry.nächste mal wieder.


----------



## Camper122222 (3. April 2010)

ich bin auch gleich oben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (3. April 2010)

mache mich auch gleich auf den weg!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. April 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> mache mich auch gleich auf den weg!



Fahre auch gleich los! Bis später!


----------



## sramx9 (3. April 2010)

Moin Jungs - war ein klasse Saisonauftakt


----------



## schoko404 (3. April 2010)

Allerdings! Hat Spaß gemacht heute!

Wer hat seine "Blur B1 Goggle" dort vergessen???? Bitte melden - bringe ich dann nächstes Mal mit.


----------



## sramx9 (3. April 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Allerdings! Hat Spaß gemacht heute!
> 
> Wer hat seine "Blur B1 Goggle" dort vergessen???? Bitte melden - bringe ich dann nächstes Mal mit.



Schei.....e -  Ne schwarze ( sehr ungenutzte ) Brille in weißer Tasche - stimmts ? 

Danke für die Rettung.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. April 2010)

War richtig nett heute!  Ohne Ende Spaß! 

...Danny, Du hast was verpasst...!


----------



## schoko404 (3. April 2010)

jupp Jörg, genau die!! Ich pack sie mir ins Auto - musst  mich nächstes Mal dran erinnern!!


----------



## Camper122222 (3. April 2010)

Jaa leute hat heute ne menge spaß gemacht (= !


----------



## sramx9 (3. April 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> jupp Jörg, genau die!! Ich pack sie mir ins Auto - musst  mich nächstes Mal dran erinnern!!



Wie gesagt - danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. April 2010)

Tja ich wäre gern dabei gewesen aber ich war leider morgens in Nienburg wegen nem Moped für mein Bruder und da bin ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig weggekommen ! 
Aber das hole ich nach , war leider gestern schon zu spät zhause um nochmal hinfahren zu können !


----------



## ole.s (4. April 2010)

Morgen Norwegen Snowboarden für 1 woche...   WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN FROHE OSTERN UND VIEL SPAß BEIM DOWNHILL


----------



## sramx9 (4. April 2010)

Viel Spaß und lass die Knochen heil.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. April 2010)

Wäre morgen jemand da?


----------



## xc90 (5. April 2010)

Also mir geht es hier in Freiburg bestens, dagegen ist der kleine Wall in in malente ein Witz, egal frohe Ostern euch.....Peace, auch vom Osterhasen.


----------



## Franky 76 (6. April 2010)

Hey hallo, hab nen kleinen Notfall.. Hab mir am WE mein Schaltwerk zerlegt.. :-/ Hat einer von euch noch eins von Scram liegen.. Model erst mal egal, hab Urlaub und das Wetter ist so super, wollte eigentlich ein bissel los!

Ach ja, am besten kurzer Käfig, aber auch egal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. April 2010)

Sorry ich habe keine SRAM Schaltung oder ähnliches! Kauf dir Schimano


----------



## SPEE (6. April 2010)

Schimano


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. April 2010)

Frage jetzt schonmal:

Wer wäre denn am SA da, wenn das Wetter passt? Habe wieder Lust zu fahren... Die Technikeinheiten in der Stadt sind zwar auch super, aber Male schockt mehr...


----------



## Danny-128 (6. April 2010)

Stimmt Benny habe ich ja vergessen du kannst dir SRAM leisten 

Immer diese Vorurteile !


----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2010)

So wie siehst denn aus mit Radln am Wochenende ? 
Wer ist wann da ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. April 2010)

Ich Habe SA und So Zeit!!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2010)

Na dann würde ich fast sagen das wir uns Samstag mal sehen !?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. April 2010)

Samstag!


----------



## SPEE (8. April 2010)

@ danny..., 

immer alles nur OEM.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. April 2010)

Geht voll klar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2010)

Samstag ! Der Tag der Gewinner

@Benny 
Alles klar ! Dachte schon du hast zu viel Geld


----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2010)

Mist jetzt hat Benny auch noch die Seite 100 mit dem ersten Eintrag


----------



## xc90 (8. April 2010)

Joa 100 Seiten sind voll nicht schlecht...


----------



## SPEE (8. April 2010)

wer hat schon zu viel davon...?!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2010)

Ich nicht leider .


----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein schnapper !!! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/TREK-Session-88-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2c53e98b3e


----------



## SPEE (8. April 2010)

Brechen die nicht alle ab...?!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. April 2010)

Weiß nicht wie das bei den neuen Mdellen ist da diese etwas schwerer geworden sind ! 
Denke mal die haben da schon was an den Rahmen gemacht ! Wer noch ein Fox F120 mit QR 15 hat für wenig Monetas melden bitte !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. April 2010)

Gebt mal bitte Meldung wer morgen alles da wäre. Oder SO. Möchte wirklich nur ungern alleine da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (9. April 2010)

werde am so. warscheinlich da sein


----------



## trafko (9. April 2010)

werde morgen höchst wahrscheinlich mitm neuen torque auf der matte stehen


----------



## Tammy (9. April 2010)

werde morgen villl auch da sein !


----------



## Danny-128 (9. April 2010)

Bin morgen schon früh da weil ich nachmittags noch was auf den Grill haue bie mich ! 
Also evtl. sieht man sich dann ja bis dann !


----------



## schoko404 (9. April 2010)

ich komm auch rum...gg mittag


----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. April 2010)

Werde gegen 13.00h da sein.

...Jörg kommt auch! Keine Ausreden, Jörg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (10. April 2010)

Hi. Doch habe Ausrede. Eine von der ich gestern noch gar nichts wusste. Rückenschmerzen  
Habe mich beim Einkaufen an den Kühltruhen abgestützt. Mist.

Gruß
Ich


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. April 2010)

@Jörg

Dat is schläächt und nix gut. 

@Malenteraner

War echt gut heute! 1A Wetter, perfekter Boden, teilweise sehr warm und viele Leute! So kann es immer sein!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2010)

Ja war voll gut heute ! Bin auch völlig fertig nach hause gekommen nach der ganzen fahrerei  
Also morgen auf ein neues !


----------



## sannihh (10. April 2010)

hi jungs, kosh und ich werden morgen auch am start sein


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2010)

Das finde ich gut ! 
Dann ist die Bude morgne voll Sitzplätze am besten jezt schon Reservieren !


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2010)

Hallo !


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2010)

nicht wundern


----------



## Danny-128 (10. April 2010)

ich will nur den 2500. Eintrag hinterlassen !  

Ich schaffe das Chakka


----------



## schoko404 (10. April 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!   bis morgen!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. April 2010)

Komme Heute auch mit nem kumpel!!! So gegen 12:30 da!!! Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (13. April 2010)

Wann wird den mal wieder gegrillt Danny? Ich habe Hunger!!!!


----------



## ole.s (14. April 2010)

Bin wider da  war geil  kann mit dem snowboard ein 180°   morgen muss meine nase gerichtet werden echt kein bock darauf :C


----------



## xc90 (14. April 2010)

Nase richten, das hätte ich auch mal nötig, was kostet sowas?


----------



## ole.s (14. April 2010)

WEIß NIT BEZAHLT KRANKEN KASSE weil meine freund da mit nehm schuh gegengeschossen hat  sonst glaube ich so um die 300 aber weiß nit genau :/


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. April 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> Nase richten, das hätte ich auch mal nötig, was kostet sowas?



Solange Deine Nase nicht wie dieser Apparat ausschaut, ist alles im grünen Bereich... 































...allerdings gleicht ihr Holz vor der Hütte das wieder aus...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. April 2010)




----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. April 2010)

Wer wäre am SA in Male? Wäre so gegen 12.00h dieses Mal da.


----------



## Heartsfear (15. April 2010)

Moinsen,

ich würde Samstag so gegen 13 Uhr vorbeischauen.


----------



## sannihh (15. April 2010)

werde mit mit kosh am sa und so da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. April 2010)

Perfekt! Dann sind wir ja schon ein paar Leute am SA!


----------



## Camper122222 (15. April 2010)

hey leute grad wieder aus thale da.... 
war ne echte schlammschlacht nur am regnen -.-


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. April 2010)

Kleine Fotosession in Malente!


Kosh mit Kurvenspeed





Chris, erstemal in Male mit seinem Heissen Ofen





Ich darf kein Millimeter weniger Federweg haben 





Gruss Marc


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. April 2010)

Nette Bilder! Bist Du morgen dann auch da?


----------



## Danny-128 (16. April 2010)

Howdie Folks !

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Siegerland !
Bin am Sonntag wieder da wer hat den lust noch zu biken ?
Muss ja mal wieder vorbeischauen und sehen wie es so steht !


----------



## sramx9 (16. April 2010)

Siegerland ???
Was machste da denn ???
( Bin der einzige Nichtsiegerländer in meiner Fam )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (16. April 2010)

danny trainiert heimlich für den GDC!! komme morgen mittag auch irgendwann nach male...


----------



## Tammy (16. April 2010)

werde sontag warscheinlich  da sein da ich morgen arbeiten muss


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. April 2010)

Ich versuche morgen Nachmittag zu kommen!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. April 2010)

Werde voraussichtlich ab 12.00h da sein.

EDIT: Fahre um 12.00h los. Werde dann gegen 12.30h da sein.


----------



## kosh_hh (17. April 2010)

so, schöner Tag wars heute wieder.

Kleiner Eindruck von heute:




Noch drei weitere gibts in meinem Fotoalbum im Ordner Malente. Den Rest mach ich im Laufe der nächsten Woche. Die anderen Fahrer sehen aber ungefähr so aus wie der junge Sportsfreund auf dem Bild


----------



## Camper122222 (17. April 2010)

jaa warn ein geilo Tag ^^ ... 
>Bild ist ja schön geworden (= *freu*...
... bin morgen denke ich auch wieder da


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. April 2010)

Das war gestern so traumhaft!


----------



## sramx9 (18. April 2010)

Scheiss Rücken - will auch wieder ....


----------



## fiddel (18. April 2010)

leute ich komm heute mit n paar schaufelfreudigen leuten bringt bitte schaufeln mit wir kommen mitm motorrad..............buddeln ..


----------



## A**x (18. April 2010)

Hiii, ich vermisst mich bestimmt schon ich vermiss mich langsam auch aber mein bike wird einfach nicht fertig dauert alles zulange aber bald  
mfg.Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (18. April 2010)

war mal wieder schön heute vllt bis nächsten sonntag, und daumen hoch für das neue steinfeld die strecke hat so wieder eindeutig mehr flow!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. April 2010)

Howdie Folks ! 

Also !

@ Jörg 
Im Siegerland kenn ich ein paar leute , deswegen habe ich mich dort eingenisstet und ein paar Tage Urlaub gemacht. Es lohnt sich immer da 

Und nein ich habe nicht heimlich für den IXS geübt  als wenn ich das nötig hätte 

RAD ist auch wieder fertig


----------



## Camper122222 (19. April 2010)

jaja  danny is heimlich am trainieren.... hättest mich mal mitnehm könn :-/  ... 

Sieht gut aus der Aal !  , ich mag die Felgen ! (= !


----------



## fiddel (19. April 2010)

gestern haben danny und ich noch bis zum dunkel werden geschaufelt und ordentlich was grrissen!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Tja der Aal fühlt sich wohl  

Tobi du hättest ja mal fragen können ! Wolltest doch auch bloss heimlich Trainieren


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (19. April 2010)

ih weiße Felgen! und heimlich Fussball trainiert er auch noch


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Ja mit dem Offizellen Ball der WM 2010 von Tâ¬DI Markt in Malente  

Nix ih weiÃe Felgen ..... Dat muss so und spart gay-wicht


----------



## xc90 (19. April 2010)

hab neulich beim einkauf bei real ein Mc Kenzie mit weißen felgen gesehen...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. April 2010)

Danny, der LRS ist ja der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (19. April 2010)

Find ich auch


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Danke Bjarne das du die DT Swiss mit Baumarkträdern vergleichst 
Aber die sind doch schon ein wenig stabiler !  

@ Marc 

Wenn mein Rad schon klappert dann muss es wenigstens leichter als deins sein ! Jetzt wiegt es nur noch 17,94 KG also habe ich doch noch die 18 Kg geknackt. Mal sehen wie die dinger in WiBe sich fahren lassen ?


----------



## hacke242 (19. April 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Danke Bjarne das du die DT Swiss mit Baumarkträdern vergleichst
> Aber die sind doch schon ein wenig stabiler !
> 
> @ Marc
> ...



glückwunsch zu dem laufradsatz. ich fahre sie jetzt das 3. jahr und bin sehr zufrieden, selbst chatel ordentlich gerockt.
enjoy.


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Danke Rouven ! Deinen wolltest ja nicht hergeben , da hast dich ja immer gestreubt gegen . Musste ich mir halt wo anders ein Organisieren . 
Bist du auch wieder auf dem IXS CUP in Winterberg ? Dann wird man sich ja wieder sehen oder du kommst mal wieder nach Malente !


----------



## hacke242 (19. April 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Danke Rouven ! Deinen wolltest ja nicht hergeben , da hast dich ja immer gestreubt gegen . Musste ich mir halt wo anders ein Organisieren .
> Bist du auch wieder auf dem IXS CUP in Winterberg ? Dann wird man sich ja wieder sehen oder du kommst mal wieder nach Malente !



fahre am 7.5. mal nach willingen und wibe. war das letzte mal vor 4 wochen in malente und es war wie nach hause kommen, ach ja, "die mutter aller strecken" macht immer noch spaß!


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Also bist beim Rennen nicht dabei ? 
Ja Malente ist immer wieder gut , lohnt sich mal ein abstecher dahin zu machen ! Für dich bloß immer sehr weit zu fahren. 
In Willingen war ich letztes Wochenende zum Saisonstart das war gut voll da ! Haben nichts an der Strecke gemacht soll erst kurz vor dem "Wheels of Speed" geschehen.
Aber mit deinem 951 geht das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (19. April 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Also bist beim Rennen nicht dabei ?
> Ja Malente ist immer wieder gut , lohnt sich mal ein abstecher dahin zu machen ! Für dich bloß immer sehr weit zu fahren.
> In Willingen war ich letztes Wochenende zum Saisonstart das war gut voll da ! Haben nichts an der Strecke gemacht soll erst kurz vor dem "Wheels of Speed" geschehen.
> Aber mit deinem 951 geht das schon



... doch zum rennen bin ich in da! habe gerade meine lizenz verlängert und hoffe das dieses jahr besser läuft als letztes. willingen ist halt immer spass ohne ende und macht deutlich mehr spass als der "öde" dh in wibe.


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Da hast wohl recht und der Lift geht auch um einiges schneller  ! Aber dieses Jahr kannst dich nicht unten am Pflock verletzen da geht die Strecke nicht mehr lang ! Geht jetzt wieder rüber in den alten DH und dann zum Zielsprung. Der Double oben am Start wird auch wieder gebaut aber diesmal nicht so schlecht wie letztes mal.


----------



## hacke242 (19. April 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Da hast wohl recht und der Lift geht auch um einiges schneller  ! Aber dieses Jahr kannst dich nicht unten am Pflock verletzen da geht die Strecke nicht mehr lang ! Geht jetzt wieder rüber in den alten DH und dann zum Zielsprung. Der Double oben am Start wird auch wieder gebaut aber diesmal nicht so schlecht wie letztes mal.



... und was wird aus dem ganzen unteren tollen schmierigen streckenteil?


----------



## frfreshman (19. April 2010)

@ fiddel
Sieht gut aus das Teil!
Sah aber heute noch ungefahren aus, war es schon zu dunkel gestern für eine Testfahrt?
Wann wird er eingeweiht?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Also die Kurven Kombis bleiben und dann geht es nach  der neuen S Kombi direkt in den anderen Wald rüber , quasi einmal soll der Ziehweg gekreuzt werden und dann von dem alten DH runter zum Zielsprung der auch umgebaut wurde (Flacher und die Landung weiter) 
Da wo du letztes Jahr in die Absperrung reingefahren bist gehts halt nicht mehr her. 
Sonder gerade rüber.
Aber das wirst du ja sehen wenn du da bist !


----------



## hacke242 (19. April 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Also die Kurven Kombis bleiben und dann geht es nach  der neuen S Kombi direkt in den anderen Wald rüber , quasi einmal soll der Ziehweg gekreuzt werden und dann von dem alten DH runter zum Zielsprung der auch umgebaut wurde (Flacher und die Landung weiter)
> Da wo du letztes Jahr in die Absperrung reingefahren bist gehts halt nicht mehr her.
> Sonder gerade rüber.
> Aber das wirst du ja sehen wenn du da bist !



ah so.
wir werden uns sehen, entweder bei mutti oder in wibe.
take care.


----------



## Timmö__ (19. April 2010)

Bringts der Minion R?
Hörte mal, das der Minion F besser geeignet ist. (Auch für Hinten)


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Je wenn man weniger Rollwiederstand haben will schon ! Aber Maxxis hat das sicher nicht umsonst so gemacht . Und ich würde mal fast behaupten das bei uns Hobbyfahrern sowieso kein unterschied auffällt . Kosten tun sie das gleiche und mit dem Minion Rear hat man mehr traktion beim Bremsen.


----------



## schoko404 (19. April 2010)

bremsen?????


----------



## Timmö__ (19. April 2010)

Wollt ich auch gerade fragen  Ich würd den Minion R nur aufziehen wollen, wenn er mehr Grip als der F Minion bietet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (19. April 2010)

Die Minions sind nicht besonders langlebig habe ich das gefühl, wie gehts euch damit?


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Grip am Hinterrad ist ja mal völlig vernachlässigbar ! Es kommt ja wohl eher darauf an das man richtig zum stehen kommt deswegen ist auch das Profil anders als beim Minion F ! Der soll einen guten Geradeauslauf haben und Kurvenhalt bieten . Was der Minion R zwar auch hat in der Kurve aber durch die Anordnung der Stollen bessere Bremseigenschaften hat "Rollwiederstand" da haben wir es ja schon wieder !!!! So hoffe ihr seit schlauer als vorher 

@Bjarne 
Du musst dir mal die richtige Mischung kaufen dann halten die auch ewig und nicht so viel Bremsen mit blockiertem Hinterrad das schont den Reifen im Allgemeinen sehr gut !


----------



## Tammy (19. April 2010)

was will man denn mit reifen die einen gut zu stehen bringen  ina kurve brauch man den grip


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Aber nicht auf dem Hinterrad ! Ausserdem Thore bremst dich ja sowieso nichts


----------



## xc90 (19. April 2010)

aber wir fahren doch die selbe gummi mischung Daniel?, 60a


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Ja also meine Reifen hält schon seit 2 Jahren durch ! Der ist immer noch nicht platt


----------



## xc90 (19. April 2010)

hmm. vileicht sollte ich meine elixier cr wieder gegen die hayes nine hfx tauschen, ich glaube mein reifen würde sich sehr freuen ....


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Ja nee das wäre ja auch blöd ! Ich schweiß dir den Hebel fest damit in nicht mehr bewegen kannst , nur noch als Zierde.
Dann hält der Reifen auch ewig


----------



## xc90 (19. April 2010)

und wenn man carbon hebel hat? 
wann wolltest du diese saison eigentlich nochmal grillen? ich hab voll bock auf grillen,
hab mir im baumarkt schonmal einen schwenkgrill besorgt, den muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Weiß nicht sollte aber jetzt schon mal die Tage passieren ! Noch ist das wetter gut und die Aschewolke nicht in Malente ! 
Wir wäre es mit deisem Wochenende Lecker grillen und fahren !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und nicht zu vergessen *WURMBERG *Da wollten noch ein paar leute hin.


----------



## xc90 (19. April 2010)

bin ich leider nicht da


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

So ich mach mal das Licht für heute aus ! 
Schade Bjarne aber irgendwann klappt das schon . Erst mal bei uns am Spot grillen und chillen das ist auch schon nicht schlecht !


----------



## frfreshman (19. April 2010)

Danny, habt ihr euer neues Bauwerk gestern noch eingefahren oder ist es noch ungefahren bisher?
Alleine wollte ich es heute nicht angehen, vor allem weil noch keine Spuren zu sehen waren.


----------



## Danny-128 (19. April 2010)

Noch ungetestet ! Frithjof will das ding mal fahren .... bald


----------



## Timmö__ (19. April 2010)

Gibt es davon schon Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

genau, zeigt mal bilder!


----------



## kosh_hh (20. April 2010)

Timmö schrieb:


> Bringts der Minion R?
> Hörte mal, das der Minion F besser geeignet ist. (Auch für Hinten)



Minion F = besserer Seitenhalt, besserer Rollwiderstand
Minion R = bessere Bremstraktion

entscheide was du willst.

Ich fahr hinten den Minion F - bremse eh schon viel zu viel


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. April 2010)

Hmm, das mit der Strecke klingt ja "interessant". Werde es ja am SA sehen, wenn das Wetter passt. 

Und die Reifendiskussion ist auch wieder sehr spannend... 

Meine Minions halten jetzt auch schon fast zwei Jahre und das Profil ist auch noch fast gänzlich vorhanden...


----------



## ole.s (20. April 2010)

Bin wider raus ausm Kranken bett rein in mein eigenes )) naja muss noch 3 wochen ohne sport aus hallten hammmmma *******.:C


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. April 2010)

Wieso? Wegen der Nasen-OP...?


----------



## kosh_hh (20. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Hmm, das mit der Strecke klingt ja "interessant". Werde es ja am SA sehen, wenn das Wetter passt.
> 
> Und die Reifendiskussion ist auch wieder sehr spannend...
> 
> Meine Minions halten jetzt auch schon fast zwei Jahre und das Profil ist auch noch fast gänzlich vorhanden...



je schlechter die Fahrtechnik, desto wichtiger die Reifenwahl und das Interesse an Reifendiskussionen 

@ole: gute Besserung

@all: Fotos vom letzten Woe sind in meinem Fotoalbum - Ordner Malente und Temporär


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

Das mit den reifen bringt doch nichts, last uns über etwas sinvolleres dikotieren z.B. 

Shimano Vs. Sram......


----------



## ole.s (20. April 2010)

-shredder- schrieb:


> wieso? Wegen der nasen-op...?  :d


 


jap


----------



## sramx9 (20. April 2010)

sram ?
sram find ich gut.


----------



## Timmö__ (20. April 2010)

Wann gehts mal wieder nach Malente (für die Leute aus NMS - über NMS fahren..)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (20. April 2010)

@ Timm
glaube wir hatten uns mal in Malente getroffen und Du hattest Interesse an meinem Rahmen bekundet, kann das sein?
Das Wetter sieht morgen nachmittag/abend bisher recht gut aus.
Wäre dann evtl. am Start. Fahre aber nicht über NMS.
Deine homspot Bilder sehen nicht schlecht aus. Wie ist der im Vergleich zu Malente? Lohnt es sich mal vorbeizuschauen?


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

achja will mir vileicht eine neue gabel anschaffen, doppelbrücke, boxxer, 888, 40, hat jemand was anzubieten?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

@Bjarne 

Lass das mal lieber mit der neuen Gabel für dein Scott.
Das wird vom Lenkwinkel nicht besser umso mehr Federweg du hast , bzw ich Glaube der Rahmen ist noch nicht nal für der art viel Federweg freigegeben.

@Jörg 

Sram = Sramx9 = Jörg = Beste Enduro Fahrer =


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

@ Daniel, meine derzeitiege 66 hat 190mm ne 888 hätte 200, meinste der zentiemeter würde was ausmachen?


----------



## sramx9 (20. April 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> freigegeben.
> 
> @Jörg
> 
> Sram = Sramx9 = Jörg = Beste Enduro Fahrer =




( auch wenn dein Gleichnis mir ein KLEIN wenig übertrieben erscheint  )


----------



## SPEE (20. April 2010)

gute Bilder Kosh 

bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

wieso hat deine 66 190mm ? Normal haben die eigentlich max 180mm 
Das müsste man dann ausprobieren bei 2cm mehr wegen dem Lenkwinkel.
Aber würde erst mal schauen ob du das Rad überhaupt mit Doppelbrücke fahren darfst !

@Jörg 

Mathe war noch nie meine Stärke und Gleichungen mit 3 unbekannten sowieso nicht !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. April 2010)

Ich glaube, er hat die Marzocchi 66VF2LT - Long Travel.

Ich finde Fox aber besser. Maxxis Minion sowieso und SRAM ohnehin.





















...habe mir gestern eine neue XTR CN-7701 Kette gekauft...


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

*Sascha du Lümmel ! * 













Alter Shimano Fan oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (20. April 2010)

immer diese heimlichen japanjunkies

XTR am downhiller ???


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

Also wenn du dir wirklich eine Gabel zulegen willst (Doppelbrücke) warte ab bis RS die Lyrik DC auf den Markt bringt. Entweder ist sie sehr Günstig und gut und wenn dieser fall eintritt wird die Konkurenz auch die Preise senke für ihre Gabeln ,888,Kowa vielleicht sogar die Boxxer !
Aber mit FOX , BOS , Manitou brauch man da nicht rechnen !


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

richtig fahre ne 66VF2LT, hat wirklich 190mm hab sogar mal nachgemessen .
naja ich werde dan mal schauen ob mein rahmen überhaupt doppelbrückentauglich ist,
hat jemand nen tipp wo ich das rausfinden könnte?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

Guckst Du hier http://www.scott-sports.com/download/07bike/manual_r_nitrous_de_web.pdf


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

FEDERGABELEINSTELLUNG/-Wechsel

FÃ¼r die Einstellung der Federgabel beachten Sie bitte die
dem Bike beiliegende Bedienungsanleitung des Gabelherstellers.
Generell ist der Einbau von Gabeln mit einem Federweg
150-200mm sinnvoll ohne allzu grosse VerÃ¤nderungen
der Geometrie und damit des Fahrverhaltens zu
verursachen.
Der Rahmen ist auch fÃ¼r den Einbau von DoppelbrÃ¼ckengabeln
(Triple-Clamp) geeignet. Eine genau Kontrolle,
ob das von Ihnen gewÃ¤hlte Federgabelmodell montierbar
ist, ohne SchÃ¤den am Rahmen zu verursachen, sollte
durch Ihren Scott HÃ¤ndler erfolgen.
Der Rahmen des Nitrous ist werkseitig mit einem Steuerrohr
fÃ¼r den Einbau von Gabeln mit 1.5 vorbereitet, in
einigen Komplettbikes ist jedoch ein Steuersatz mit
einer Reduzierung auf 1 1/8â Gabelschaftdurchmesser
verbaut, oder aber es ist eine ReduzierhÃ¼lse von 1.5â auf
1 1/8â verbaut um StandardsteuersÃ¤tze mit 1 1/8â aufzunehmen.
Sollten Sie als NachrÃ¼stteil eine Gabel mit 1,5â Gabelschaftdurchmesser
wÃ¤hlen, so muss der Steuersatz
ebenso ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

Ich hoffe alle Klarheiten sind beseitigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

Vielen Dank Daniel, bin baff


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

wieso klarheiten  steht doch ganz eindeutig da


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

War auch nur als Spass gemeint !


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

Ich weissss


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

Kommst du am Wochende mal rüber nach Malente ? Bist ja schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen !


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

sieht eher schlecht aus aber ich versuche es, bock hätte ich auf jeden fall, Freiburg war auch hammer, wann sollst du nochmal nach Schottland,? war doch Schottland oder?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

Ich fahr am 11 Juli los . 
Warst denn wenigstens mal in Todtnau zum fahren wenn du schon da unten warst ?


----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

Der machte leider erst n paar tage nach meiner abreise wieder auf  
aber egal ich war aufm Schauinsland und den Rosskopf habe ich  drei mal bezwungen,
meinen ersten ,,ordentlichen,, Sturtz habe ich jetzt auch hinter mich gebracht, wurde auch zeit.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (20. April 2010)

Hier mal die 2010er Rennserie aus dem Harz, wer Interresse hat?? Ich fahre in Schulenberg mit, nur so am Rande!!!


http://www.bikeparx-harz.de/downhillcup.php

Vielleicht gibt es ein paar begeisterte von euch!


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

Naja ob man auf einen Sturz Stolz sein kann ? 
Aber Hauptsache dir geht es gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (20. April 2010)

na klar


----------



## Danny-128 (20. April 2010)

> Hier mal die 2010er Rennserie aus dem Harz, wer Interresse hat?? Ich fahre in Schulenberg mit, nur so am Rande!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bikeparx-harz.de/downhillcup.php
> ...



Mal sehen hört sich nicht schlecht an !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> immer diese heimlichen japanjunkies
> 
> XTR am downhiller ???



Nur die Kette. Bei mir ist noch die bleischwere SRAM OEM-Kette dran, die zudem auch nicht perfekt mit der Dura-Ace Kassette harmoniert. Daher musste/wollte ich die XTR haben.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Hier mal die 2010er Rennserie aus dem Harz, wer Interresse hat?? Ich fahre in Schulenberg mit, nur so am Rande!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bikeparx-harz.de/downhillcup.php
> ...



Habe mich auch für Schulenberg angemeldet!  

Hätte sogar noch Platz für zwei weitere Insassen in meinem Kombi...


----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Nur die Kette. Bei mir ist noch die bleischwere SRAM OEM-Kette dran, die zudem auch nicht perfekt mit der Dura-Ace Kassette harmoniert. Daher musste/wollte ich die XTR haben.


 

Dura-ace am Downhiller ??? Wolltest du mit Gewalt auf 19,95 kg kommen ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Habe mich auch für Schulenberg angemeldet!
> 
> Hätte sogar noch Platz für zwei weitere Insassen in meinem Kombi...


 

Sehr geil, finde ich gut


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

@Marc

Freu mich schon richtig drauf!

@Jörg

Mit Gewalt auf 19,95kg? 

Nee, die _*Cross Country*_ Abstimmung auf der Kassette (32-12Z) brauche ich nicht am DH. Außerdem ist die Dura Ace deutlich leichter (ca. die Hälfte). 

Mein Rad wiegt keine 20kg mehr. Werde es am Freitag wiegen...


----------



## Timmö__ (21. April 2010)

Ob unser Homespot was für dich wäre - keine Ahnung. Hat deutlich weniger HM als Malente und der DH ansich ist auch um einiges kürzer. Lohnt sich eig nur für unsere einzelnen Stunts wie der große Holzkicker, der Drop der BIS zu 8m tief springbar ist, etc


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

Timmö, meintest Du mich damit?

@Jörg

...hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich den Roadgap gesprungen bin...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Timmö, meintest Du mich damit?
> 
> @Jörg
> 
> ...hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich den Roadgap gesprungen bin...?


 
Nein hattest du noch nicht  - links den ( von oben geschaut ) oder rechts den alten ? 
Ich denke mal die beiden werde ich mir in diesem Leben verkneifen 

Was ich ja mal gerne machen würde: mich in einem bikepark sprung- und droptechnisch langsam hocharbeiten.
Habe mal auf nem Bild gesehen, wo sie in einem Park 4 Drops mit unterschiedlichen Höhen nebeneinander haben. 
Das würde mir mal gefallen.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

Den links. Das ist auch schon ok für den Anfang.

Die 4er-Drop-Staffel ist in Braunlage.


----------



## frfreshman (21. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Den links. Das ist auch schon ok für den Anfang.



Wenn es um Malente geht finde ich den links (von oben aus betrachtet) heftiger als den rechts, der sowieso zur Zeit langsam in sich zusammensackt.
Nochmal 'nen Ticken Respekteinflössender ist das neue Bauwerk oben, vermutlich noch immer ungefahren bisher.
Heute spielt das Wetter ja leider gar nicht mit...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Wenn es um Malente geht finde ich den links (von oben aus betrachtet) heftiger als den rechts, der sowieso zur Zeit langsam in sich zusammensackt.
> Nochmal 'nen Ticken Respekteinflössender ist das neue Bauwerk oben, vermutlich noch immer ungefahren bisher.
> Heute spielt das Wetter ja leider gar nicht mit...



Ja, es geht um Malente. Welches _neue Bauwerk_ meinst Du?


----------



## frfreshman (21. April 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> gestern haben danny und ich noch bis zum dunkel werden geschaufelt und ordentlich was grrissen!!!



Das dabei entstandene meine ich.
Sieht gut aus. Nicht ganz ohne, sieht aus als ist hohes Maß an Kontrolle nach der Landung gefragt, bei vermutlich recht hoher Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

Achso... Das werden wir ja am SA begutachten... 































...und für unfahrbar erklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2010)

habe davon gehört. bin gespannt es zu sehen und mal wieder den kopf zu schütteln 

genau - so was wie in Braunlage meinte ich ( gerade auf der Seite geschaut )


----------



## xc90 (21. April 2010)

Shit, wenn ich nächstes mal in malle bin muss ich den Roadgap auch mal probieren,
wie war es den Shredder???
@ Sram x9, Ja sone Drop batterie hatte ich meine ich in der letzten freeride auch gesehen, weist du welcher bikepark das ist der die hat?


----------



## sramx9 (21. April 2010)

wie gesagt. Braunlage hat eine ( Auf den Fotos auf deren Seite siehst du sie oft )
der den ich meine war irgendwo in der weiten Welt wo ich nie einen so modernen Park erwartet hätte. Philippinen? Südkorea? Panama? Irgendwo so was Exotisches war es glaube ich.


----------



## burn (21. April 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch was mit den Jungs am Hut die am Kellersee in der Naehe vom Campingplatz buddeln?

Ich habe die Strecke bis jetzt zwar nur vom Hauptweg aus gesehen. Aber so auffaellig wie das ist, scheint sie zumindest vom Foerster geduldet zu sein...


----------



## Danny-128 (21. April 2010)

Neee ! 

Welchen Campingplatz am Kellersee ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. April 2010)

@Bjarne

Der Roadgap ist nicht ohne. Ich habe zwar nicht gezögert, aber der "Höhenunterschied" ist subjektiv schon gewaltig. Ich wollte ihn schon viel früher springen, aber ich war mental einfach nicht so weit. Außerdem bin ich ein wenig ins Flat gesprungen. Am SA werde ich den dann öfter (und natürlich besser) springen. 

Wie gesagt, unterschätzen sollte man ihn nicht.


----------



## SPEE (21. April 2010)

Das hintere große ist nur noch sehr schlecht zu springen... wier werden es demnächst mal erneuern. Extra schön mit dicken Kanthölzern und sexy neuen Brettern.  
Evtl. noch etwas höher, aber schauen wir vor Ort.


----------



## fiddel (21. April 2010)

schier...
drop baterieeeee erinnere ich mich anch nem korn noch wage dran in winterberg im slopestyle gesichtet zu haben^^

...das was wir gebaut haben is glaub ich fast mit nem roadgab gleichzusetzen aber schaut selbst...
evtl kommen wir sa wenn meine gabel wieder läft nhab mal wieder die kartusche der 40 auseinander


----------



## fiddel (21. April 2010)

schier...
drop baterieeeee erinnere ich mich anch nem korn noch wage dran in winterberg im slopestyle gesichtet zu haben^^

...das was wir gebaut haben is glaub ich fast mit nem roadgab gleichzusetzen aber schaut selbst...
evtl kommen wir sa wenn meine gabel wieder läft nhab mal wieder die kartusche der 40 auseinander


----------



## frfreshman (21. April 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> ...das was wir gebaut haben is glaub ich fast mit nem roadgab gleichzusetzen aber schaut selbst...



Auf jeden Fall. Flösst erstmal mehr Respekt ein als die roadgaps. Erfordert vermutlich auch einiges mehr an Technik als diese. Vor allem um nach der Landung auf der Strecke zu bleiben und nicht am Baum zu kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (21. April 2010)

@ Sasha, danke für die info, gut zu wissen, peace yo


----------



## xc90 (21. April 2010)

´mal sone frage mittendrin wie macht ihr das immer mit beiträgen zitieren?
unten bei mir ist ein kleines kästchen beitrag zitieren, draufklicken kann ich aben nicht...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. April 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> ´mal sone frage mittendrin wie macht ihr das immer mit beiträgen zitieren?
> unten bei mir ist ein kleines kästchen beitrag zitieren, draufklicken kann ich aben nicht...



Normalerweise musst Du nur draufklicken und dann öffnet sich ganz regulär das Fenster mit dem zitierten Textbereich.


----------



## kosh_hh (22. April 2010)

macht doch bitte mal ein Foto vom neuen Sprung am Woe. Bin neugierig


----------



## fiddel (22. April 2010)

ich hoff ich bin mit nols sa. da!
heut nach der schule werd ich mir erstmal neues öl holen und die fox wieder zusammbaun...hoff das sie läuft!

gleich muss ich in der schule n vortrag über kugellager halten


----------



## Timmö__ (22. April 2010)

Wäre es noch möglich einen Neumünsteraner einzupacken?


----------



## sramx9 (22. April 2010)

Schade das ich in Hessen bin. Würde den Drop und dessen Bewältigung gerne mal sehen.
Werde stattdessen bei meinem Händler dort wieder das Session ansabbern


----------



## Camper122222 (22. April 2010)

kann sein das ich am sa. auch dabin ... 
wenn ich nich noch in sauer lieg D: ^^


----------



## frfreshman (22. April 2010)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. April 2010)

Heute? Neee, leider nicht. Muss meine XTR-Kette montieren...


----------



## frfreshman (22. April 2010)

Vielleicht geht es ja schnell... ich bin in einer Stunde da.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. April 2010)

Nee, bin gerade erst fertig geworden. Und amüsiere mich gerade hierbei:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK7boEjxlUU&feature=related


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. April 2010)

Jetzt weiss ich, was fiddel und Danny gebaut haben:



frfreshman schrieb:


> *Flösst erstmal mehr Respekt ein als die roadgaps. Erfordert vermutlich auch einiges mehr an Technik als diese. Vor allem um nach der Landung auf der Strecke zu bleiben und nicht am Baum zu kleben.*



1. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJzrdamfB_o&feature=related"]YouTube- Insane mountain bike jump, Very Painful!![/nomedia]


2. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4hfp-NbaEE&feature=related"]YouTube- Smashing face into jump[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2010)

Genau Sascha so wird es sein !


----------



## fiddel (22. April 2010)

ttttada vortrag 2+ 
 
gebelöl bekommen


wegen mitnehmen müssen wir ma gucken mit welchem auto wer fährt usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. April 2010)

...und wenn man die Landung nicht genau abpasst, passiert das hier:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPSMsptRrvI&feature=related"]YouTube- Downhill Mountain Bike Crash[/nomedia]


----------



## sramx9 (22. April 2010)

mit XTR-Kette wären die Stürze bestimmt nicht passiert....  duck und wech


----------



## frfreshman (22. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> ...und wenn man die Landung nicht genau abpasst, passiert das hier:
> 
> YouTube- Downhill Mountain Bike Crash



möglich...







Habe auch noch ein paar mehr Bilder aus allen möglichen Perspektiven hochgeladen.


----------



## sramx9 (22. April 2010)

hmmm... sehe ich das richtig das man über die Kuhle nach dem Drop hinwegspringen muss ???


----------



## frfreshman (22. April 2010)

besser wärs


----------



## sramx9 (22. April 2010)

schade. ansonsten sieht das Ding auf den Bildern ( auch für mich ) irgendwie fahrbar aus.


----------



## stylo (22. April 2010)

hi ihr luden, 
sagt mal wo habt ihr die bilder versteckt von den umbauten der strecke??? 
menno will auch endlich wieder biken,bloß auto ist immer noch schrott,schlimmer als gedacht!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2010)

Dat ist auch für dich fahrbar Jörg !














aber nur wenn du eine XTR Kette hast


----------



## fiddel (22. April 2010)

gabel kommt zu toxoholics...


----------



## fiddel (22. April 2010)

bestes angebot....jmd interessiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (22. April 2010)

@ danny - xtr ? nix gibts. auch ich habe eine Schamgrenze


----------



## Danny-128 (22. April 2010)

Warum willst denn jetzt dein Gaint verkaufen ? Oder nur die Gabel ?


----------



## xc90 (22. April 2010)

auf jeden fall ein hammer teil!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. April 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ein hammer teil!



Finde ich auch! Vor allem auch so günstig! Eine SRAM Kassette hätte sogar mehr gekostet!


----------



## sramx9 (23. April 2010)

Sach ma Sascha - wann fängst`n an Lycra zu tragen ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. April 2010)

Nee, das passt anderen besser... 

Aber ich habe hier mal das Bild von meiner *XTR*-Kette als sie noch eingepackt war:


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. April 2010)

...und wieviel Gramm sparst Du jetzt?  23g??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. April 2010)

Genaugenommen 35g... 

Aber darum ging es nun wirklich nicht. Die SRAM-Kette war etwas zu breit für die Dura-Ace Kassette. Es ist zwar nicht die Welt, hat aber ausgereicht, dass ich die Gänge nicht präzise schalten konnte.

Habe ständig am Schaltwerk gearbeitet und dachte schon, dass das Teil selbst einen weg hatte - bis ich einen Tip von einem Fahrradmechaniker bei mir im Ort erhielt. 

*EDIT: Werde ausnahmsweise nicht morgen, sondern am SO in Male sein.*


----------



## xc90 (23. April 2010)

Zweiradmechaniker heist das  (klugscheiß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2010)

Soho morgen fahren ! Wer ist denn alles da ?


----------



## doc-downhill (23. April 2010)

Ihr Lappen,werde mir die Umbauarbeiten mal genauer anschauen....wenn die Strecke mir nicht gefällt.....!? Bin mit Spaten bald auf der Strecke !!!
Freu mich schon ! 
*Mal schauen wie die Strecke so mit 450 R befahrbar ist....*


----------



## Danny-128 (23. April 2010)

Nix da Keule ! Keine Mopeten auf dem Track . Du machst bloß alles mit deinen dicken Stollenprofil kapeister, latt man den shiet.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. April 2010)

Ich werde Sonntag kommen und mit drei Kumpels


----------



## Tammy (23. April 2010)

werde auch son. da sein!


----------



## fiddel (23. April 2010)

werden morgen wohl da sein...ich ohne bike...weil wegen keine gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (23. April 2010)

dan viel spaß an euch alle, ich kann leider nicht kommen obwohl ich übelst bock habe


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. April 2010)

Bin auch SO da!


----------



## fiddel (24. April 2010)

is heut denn jmd daaaa????


----------



## xc90 (24. April 2010)

macht mal nbitte fotos vom Streckenumbau


----------



## Camper122222 (24. April 2010)

morgen gehts los ^^


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. April 2010)

Hier schonmal eine Vorschau: 

Geht aber nur mit XTR-Kette...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. April 2010)

Mehr gibts nicht zu sehen! Soll ja nur zum Vorbeischaun anregen


----------



## Danny-128 (24. April 2010)

Sehr geiles Bild  Rockstar Poser

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1011863/tribute-to-magura-brakes-and-suspension


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. April 2010)

Extrem cooles Vid, Danny!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. April 2010)

Morgen wird scharf geschossen ! Also kommt im Feinem Zwirn daher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. April 2010)

Geil, bist morgen da Muss Deinen neuen LRS noch ein paar mal über das Steinfeld schrubben


----------



## Danny-128 (24. April 2010)

Nee das fällt aus ! Fiddel hat da heute schon ein Schramme reingemacht , jetzt kann ich gar nicht mehr bei der Eisdiele auftrumpfen ! Die lachen mich jetzt alles aus. 

Aber ich bin trotzdem morgen da


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. April 2010)

Nein, schon ein Kratzer Dann schrauben wir sie bei mir drauf, ich komme damit klar(Kratzer) Fehlt dann noch die Boxxer, dann bin ich Sam H.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. April 2010)

Aber mal ehrlich, schraube Dir Dein anderen Satz drauf und ab geht das!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. April 2010)

Ja das könnte man tun aber mit dem minimalen gebrauchsspuren komme ich noch ganz gut klar !  Muss halt jetzt immer ein Bogen machen an der Eisdiele 

Sam Hill kannst auch ohne sein .


----------



## Camper122222 (25. April 2010)

bin mit thore um 13 uhr oben !


----------



## fiddel (25. April 2010)

sam hill fährt aber ohne kratzer
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/128767/


----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2010)

auch so fahren will .... 






zumindest annähernd


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. April 2010)

War heute endgeil!   Trotz verletzter Hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2010)

gestürzt ?  oder in der Nase hängen geblieben ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. April 2010)

Hoffe es geht wieder mit Deiner Hand! War ein SUPER Tag und ne menge Spass gehabt


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. April 2010)

@ Jörg

Das hier:  Sprung war gut, aber bin beim zweiten Mal nicht gut aufgekommen... 







@ Marc

Ja, das geht schon wieder ganz gut. Vielleicht gehe ich morgen zu Onkel Doktor, wenn es nicht besser wird. Aber die Hand ist ok. Ist eigentlich eine normale Prellung.


----------



## Camper122222 (25. April 2010)

jaa war echt ein klasser Tag hoffentlich sind die Vid.s und Bildaas gut geworden (= !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. April 2010)

Hier schonmal ein gutes Vid!  Danke an Chris für den Hinweis!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a68bvILVtE"]YouTube- Deutschlands beste Mountainbikerin[/nomedia]

Das hier ist auch gut: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L66IK6PDIgo&feature=related"]YouTube- Wo sind meine Pommes  Video   lustich de[/nomedia]


----------



## sramx9 (25. April 2010)

Mist. Hat der Drop also schon sein erstes Opfer.
Schön kühlen und schonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (25. April 2010)

sind  das neue gap alle gesprungen heute???
hab es platten am steinfeld???
seit ihr zufrieden mit den umbauten???


----------



## fiddel (25. April 2010)

sind  das neue gap alle gesprungen heute???
hab es platten am steinfeld???
seit ihr zufrieden mit den umbauten???


----------



## Tammy (25. April 2010)

ja sind wir aber den ein stein aus dem steinfeld mussten wir wieder entfernen den du da hingesetzt hast der war echt ******* bin da jedesmal gegen gesprungen und als ich meine hand kaum noch bewegen konnte weil es so weh tat nach dem einen mal haben wir den stein dann entfernt


----------



## Camper122222 (25. April 2010)

fiddel dein spitzer stein wurde entfernt  ^^ sonst war alles glatt  ^^ 
danny hat noch fotos und so gemacht  ... kommt bestimmt bald online ^^


----------



## Camper122222 (25. April 2010)

fiddel dein spitzer stein wurde entfernt  ^^ sonst war alles glatt  ^^ 
danny hat noch fotos und so gemacht  ... kommt bestimmt bald online ^^


----------



## fiddel (25. April 2010)

man man sinn und zwerk war das es nich glatt is^^
naja okay ihr habt mich soweit


----------



## fiddel (25. April 2010)

naguut...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmfIlI4M1Yg"]YouTube- ' Where's My Monkey? '  Parker[/nomedia]


----------



## fiddel (25. April 2010)

naguut...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmfIlI4M1Yg"]YouTube- ' Where's My Monkey? '  Parker[/nomedia]


----------



## Tammy (25. April 2010)

ja sry fiddel wäre ja auch gut gewesen! kann jetzt nur von mir reden! aber bin nicht an dem stein vorbei gekommen habt paar mal probiert und als es mich dann fast zerlegt hat und mein arm nanach total schmerzte habe ich nur gedacht das der weg muss


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. April 2010)

Mir schmeckte der Stein auch nicht besonders. Thore ist also nicht alleine, was den Stein betrifft. 

@Jörg

Gap, Opfer.

Nee.

Der Gap an sich ist ja nicht das Problem. Die Landung danach hab´ ich dämlichst verrissen. Bin den allerdings immer wieder gesprungen. Hoffe mal, dass das Vid von Danny gut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (26. April 2010)

Hallo ich bin der Anfänger mit dem norco.Ich war gestern in Malente,wer ist denn hier wer? MFG


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. April 2010)

Ich bin Sascha, mit dem ultracoolen Specialized Demo und der endcoolen XTR-Kette.  Wir hatten uns oben am Start kurz unterhalten.


----------



## norco_2009 (26. April 2010)

Ahh alles klar weiß ich bescheid,ich bin Lars.


----------



## norco_2009 (26. April 2010)

Ahh alles klar weiß ich bescheid,ich bin Lars.


----------



## fiddel (26. April 2010)

moin ich bin frithjof 20 jahre hatte biste woche lange haare! (auch für die anderen die mich evtl nich wieder erkannt haben) ich mache eine ausbildung im 3 jahr zum mechatroniker bei pohl & boskamp!
ich fahre ein suuuper geiles giant glory dh bj.2007 mit kaputter 40 
ich war am sa. da ich glaub ich kenn dich nicht, lars.
grüße naus itzehoe


----------



## sramx9 (26. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Ich bin Sascha, mit dem ultracoolen Specialized Demo und der endcoolen XTR-Kette.  Wir hatten uns oben am Start kurz unterhalten.




jetzt verwirr ihn doch nicht so - jetzt grübelt er seit stunden rum


----------



## stylo (26. April 2010)

ja hallo,

also ich bin der der dieses jahr noch garnicht da war  

gruß dirk


----------



## schoko404 (26. April 2010)

mensch dirk...sieh mal zu dass du hier wieder aufschlägst! deine freundin fährt dich bestimmt gerne mal rum!! würd ja jetzt gerne über opel lästern, aber mein passat zerlegt sich auch gerade in seine einzelteile.son shit! wird aber zeit, dass wir unser video weiterdrehen!!!


----------



## xc90 (26. April 2010)

Ich bin Bjarne, der Sohn von meinem vater, ich war letztes wochenende leider nicht da, bin auch noch anfänger, mehr oder wenieger vileicht sogar vortgeschrittener, aber egal vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.. Liebe Grüße BjarnÖ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (26. April 2010)

Weisses Fusion, normale Brille, da Kontaktlinsen alle, kurze Haare, n bisschen Bartwuchs = Patrick. Willkommen hier!

Ich bin allerdings auch ewig nicht dort gewesen.


----------



## Camper122222 (26. April 2010)

Ich bin Tobi  ^^ weiß nich ob ich dich noch gesehn ab  ... 
ich glaub grad als du gegangen bist


----------



## xc90 (26. April 2010)

Das Zahngold meines Vaters, Gelutscht und gekaut von meinem vater, 
Kennt Jemand das zitat?


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2010)

Hallo Lars ! Wir beiden hatten uns schon mal unterhalten über deinen Golf und letztes mal über Busffahren in Dänemark und Aggressionsabbau beim DH fahren 

Herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum ! 
Ich bin der Daniel 

Am besten kannst du dir das sowieso nur merken über dir Forumsnamen oder deren Bikes.
Weil Namen ja bekanntlich Schall u. Rauch sind. Es sei denn du bist so oft da das du die ganzen verrückten bald jedes Wochenende siehst und dir langsam die Namen merken kannst 
Wenn fragen hast immer raus damit , hier werden sie geholfen. 
Fachlich hochangesehenes , Kompetentes Personal.

@all 

Die Fotos sind schon auf dem Rechner das Video auch ! Eventuel kann ich es heute noch Hochladen !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. April 2010)

Lade hoch...lade hoch

Moin, ich bin Marc, fahre das einzige Rad in Applegreen, hoffe man wird Dich noch öfter sehen!!


----------



## schoko404 (26. April 2010)

...und ich bin der Hauke und fahre eines von vielen weißen Bikes!!
@Bjarne:...Ich bin Lude Alda...Lude!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (26. April 2010)

Hallo na ich bin thore mich erkennst du an den pinken handschuhen ...........danjel wir wollen ide bilder und videos sehen


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6047


----------



## stylo (26. April 2010)

ach so ja also ich bin der dirk,werd wohl erstmal wieder mit nem weiß/blauen bergamont aufschlagen. 

@hauke.....ja der 2.teil vom vid wird echt langsam wieder zeit,bin in 3 wochen fertig mitm lehrgang dann werd ich mal wieder aufschlagen.

@danny.....du sage mal hast die bremsen noch???


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2010)

Nee die sind schon verkauft ! 
Hast mein Film noch oder musstest den schon in Bares umsetzen ?


----------



## stylo (26. April 2010)

na klar hab ich den film,liegt schön sicher zu hause.

shit has tdie bremsen echt nicht mehr???


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2010)




----------



## Tammy (26. April 2010)

kann mir das vid nich angucken ! =(


----------



## Danny-128 (26. April 2010)

dauert noch einen kleinen Moment ! 

Achne ich habe vergessen euch 25 â¬ aus der Tasche zu ziehen wegen "meins" und so !

@Dirk die Bremsen sind im Siegerland evtl. kannst  sie dort noch kaufen.


----------



## Tammy (26. April 2010)

hehe xD


----------



## xc90 (27. April 2010)

Kennt sonst noch jemand den letzten luden, außer mir und schoko?
Oder sind wir hia die ainziegen Horten kerle von die ganzen Meile schoko?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. April 2010)

Lude?! *LUDE?!* LUDE?! 

Den hier: ?


----------



## xc90 (27. April 2010)

Genau den, Andi omsen ,,King Of The Kiez,,


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2010)

Stullen-Andi!!!


----------



## stylo (27. April 2010)

STUTEN-ANDI!!!!!! 

@Danny...also muß ehrlich sagen das mit der "vid-produktion" hat du echt drauf,echt wieder nen geiles vid geworden!!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Naja geht so mit dem schneiden ! 
Ich hätte da noch ein V10 Classic los zu werden. Bie intresse einfach melden


----------



## sramx9 (27. April 2010)

@danny  Dein Santa ???
Sch.... de, dass ich mir am Sa ein neues Rad gekauft habe. Jetzt erst mal kein Geld mehr für solche Späße.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Bist du des Wahnsinns ! 

Nee doch nicht meins , ich habe hier noch eins rumhängen ! 

Was hast du dir denn schon wieder für ein neues Rad gekauft ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. April 2010)

Aber nicht so eins, oder...?!


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Doch fast das gleiche bloß in weiß ! Willst haben ? Mach mir ein Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. April 2010)

Danny, was ist mit den Bildern, die Du am SA gemacht hast? Kannst Du die mal hochladen?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Habe nur von Thore , Tobi und Marc Bilder . Und von den neuen Bikeparkplatz.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (27. April 2010)

nicht schlecht!

Aber da zerkratz ich mir nur mein Carbon


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Ach was da zerkratzt sich nur der Halter am deinem Carbon !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. April 2010)

Habe das Bild gleich mal in mein Album aufgenommen. Einfach scheeeen!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2010)

Marc Bilder? Stimmt! Will haben Ist das Vid schon irgendwo zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Ja schon längst ! Geh mal ins Video dingens und schau dich mal um oder du gehst 2 Seiten zurück da ist der Link


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2010)

Ah, alles klar, da war ich schon im Bett


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Ja ja das Alter  
Hat aber auch lange gedauert bis IBC das fertig Konvertiert hatte. Aber nun viel spaß beim Glotzen.


----------



## sramx9 (27. April 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Aber nicht so eins, oder...?!


 

fast 

bild kommt gleich


----------



## sramx9 (27. April 2010)

meine neue Faltschlampe 

deswegen leider keinen Schotter für irgendwelche V10 - ( das neue ist auch nur ein V8 - ohne Witz - heißt echt so  )


----------



## stylo (27. April 2010)

@ danny -- du schwein --- verkauf bloß nicht mein schönes bike,ich warne dich  !!!!


----------



## xc90 (27. April 2010)

Das War letztes wochenenende......
Im Bakara Club


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. April 2010)

Hier mal was zur Entspannung...  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDG646cplrg&feature=related"]YouTube- Greatest Mountain Bike Crashes[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

Errinert mich stark an Sascha wie er imer wieder versucht die Line nach dem Sprung zu treffen  und dann im Motocrossdriftstyle um die Ecke schiesst und am Baum hängen bleibt oder andere vom Bike kickt.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. April 2010)

Ja, so in etwa...  Ich wusste, dass sowas von Dir kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (27. April 2010)

Ist ja echt ganz nett geworden der neue drop jetzt.
Die Landung ist wider Erwarten butterweich.
Macht Spass!

Gibt es schon neue Projekte in Planung?


----------



## Danny-128 (27. April 2010)

@ Sascha 
Das war doch von langer Hand geplant von Dir !!!!!!!
So eine Vorlage kann ich doch nicht ungenutzt lassen 

@Fr-Fr-Frfreshman 
Neien nur noch alles wieder in Schuss bringen und dann passt das schon. 

@Dirk 
Ich habe schon einige Anfragen auf dein Bike , bin am überlegen ob ich es nicht für ein schmalen Taler weggeben soll !  
Mal ehrlich du fährst doch nicht mehr damit , da kann ich es der Jugend zu Gute kommen lassen.


----------



## Camper122222 (27. April 2010)

Danny wie hieß das lied von dem vid. hört sich gut an? !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. April 2010)

Hat Danny als Kommentar beim Vid geschrieben Passt auch genial


----------



## stylo (27. April 2010)

@ danny ... klar wird das wieder bewegt,aber leider kan ich mir ja die boxxer team gerade nicht so aus der portokasse bezahln


----------



## sannihh (28. April 2010)

danny grosses lob, das vid. ist wirklich gelungen 

wer von euch ist am sonntag da ?


----------



## norco_2009 (28. April 2010)

Ich bin am samstag da. wer noch??


----------



## Camper122222 (28. April 2010)

anwesend !


----------



## BananaJoe (28. April 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich die coolen Fotos von Dirk gemacht?
Auch unser Videoschnitt-Wunder Danny? 

Dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. April 2010)

Ich weiss auch noch nicht, ob ich am SA oder SO vorbeischaue. Wohl eher SA und dann auch nur für maximal 3 Std. Mehr geht nicht - Hand und eine Geburtstagsfeier...


----------



## stylo (28. April 2010)

@BananaJoe.....welchen dirk und bilder meinst du ???meinst mich???


----------



## sramx9 (28. April 2010)

also wenn ich aufschlage ( wetterabhängig - bin alt ich darf jammern ) dann Sa.


----------



## Timmö__ (28. April 2010)

Etwa mit Begleitung? Namens Tim?


----------



## schoko404 (28. April 2010)

ich werde auch nur SA dort sein (sonntag leider konfirmation)


----------



## ole.s (28. April 2010)

ich werde nicht da sein  meine nase soll sich noch 2 wochen ausruhen euch dan viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (28. April 2010)

Ich Brauch ne Motherfuking Doppelbrückengabel  
bietet mir doch mal was an....


----------



## ole.s (28. April 2010)

tja tja ich bin grade dabei mir eine tauch rohr einheit für meine zu kaufen weil die ja putt is


----------



## xc90 (28. April 2010)

was haste den mit deiner gabel gemacht?


----------



## fiddel (28. April 2010)

meine gabel läuft wie von nem wudner wieder relativ gut!
mal schaun ob ich sa da bin...
so. konfirmation 

@danny seeeehr geiles video!


----------



## sramx9 (28. April 2010)

Timmö schrieb:


> Etwa mit Begleitung? Namens Tim?



wenn du mich meinst muss ich dich entäuschen. wie ( in einem anderen thread schon Sascha gesagt ) würde meine Freundin mitkommen. die will mit bekannten in malente fotografieren.


----------



## markus OH (28. April 2010)

Ich bin am Samstag da.
  Konfirmation?  Da hätte ich ja keine Lust zu!!!!


----------



## xc90 (28. April 2010)

Och Konfirmation, hätte ich jetzt nichts gegen, wenn dafür ne Fox 40 rausspringen würde...


----------



## BananaJoe (28. April 2010)

@Stylo: Ja, dich meine ich. Heisst du nicht Dirk? Ich hatte das aus diesem Thread irgendwo abgeleitet. Liege ich falsch?  Dann sorry.
Die Bilder sind trotzdem cool.


----------



## Danny-128 (28. April 2010)

Hallo ihrse da ! 

Also ich denke mal das ich eher Sonntag vor Ort bin da ich Samstag ja schon zeitlich eingeschränkt bin.
Egal irgendwer ist immer da 

@Patrick 
Solche Bilder können wir von dir auch noch machen


----------



## stylo (29. April 2010)

@BananaJoe....ja ich bin der dirk  also die bilder hat der danny gemacht und das album was ich bei meinen fotos hab hat mein bruder gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (29. April 2010)

wär nur blöd wenn ich so aus hh anreise und alleine am spot bin :-(((


----------



## frfreshman (29. April 2010)

Passiert mir ständig, heute gegen 19h vermutlich wieder. Oder?
Am WE sieht es doch hoffentlich anders aus, oder? Da bin ich nur leider verhindert.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (29. April 2010)

Am Samstag vorraussichtlich bin icke auch wieder da, diesmal mit etwas heilerem Rücken
Und den Frithjof schlepp ich auch noch mit...

Dann können wir vllt, kommt mal wieder aufs Auto drauf an, den Timmi auch mitnehmen aus NMS.


----------



## ole.s (29. April 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> was haste den mit deiner gabel gemacht?





wissen ja eiglich schon alle bin gegen baum gebrettert


----------



## trafko (29. April 2010)

Ja hallo erstmal ich bin der Patrick, 24 jahre jung, und hatte bis vor kurzem noch ein dellenfreies trailflow 

Aus irgendeinem grund hats mich aber dazu hingerissen mal auszuprobieren ob es nicht sogar so agil und leicht ist um einen frontflip zu machen .... naja nein ist es nicht 

Specziell an danny: Ich habs dank meinem vater ( der die bei canyon totgelabert hat ) nen neuen rahmen bekommen. es wurde heute zurückgeschickt, sodass ich bald wieder am start bin und auch mit zum wurmberg fahren 

Dann will ich aber auch auf video und pics sein!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2010)

He Patrick ! 

Das ist mal eine Gute Nachricht  da habe ich mir schon so sorgen gemacht was nun aus deinem neuen Bike wird.
Alles nochmal gut gegangen würde ich mal sagen. 
Tja dann müssen wir uns bloß noch über den genauen verlauf der Reise einig werden ! 
Ich bin dann am 13.05 am Wurmberg.

Und da machen wir dann mal eine grosse Fotosession versprochen !


----------



## norco_2009 (29. April 2010)

13.5.


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2010)

Lars kannst doch nachkommen am Wochenende ! Oder habt ihr da schon was anderes vor ?


----------



## Camper122222 (29. April 2010)

nols : 
thore mr. love und ich sind sa. auch da  ^!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (29. April 2010)

@Danny: geht leider nich ich muss arbeiten in Dk.Das we danach hab ich 4 tage frei


----------



## schoko404 (29. April 2010)

@Lars: Das we darauf sind wir in Winterberg!

Samstag bin ich am Start


----------



## sramx9 (29. April 2010)

- Sa malente.
- Bikeurlaub in den Alpen auch so gut wie sicher.
- Aber in nen bikepark MUSS ich auch noch demnächst


----------



## norco_2009 (29. April 2010)

@schoko404:wäre denn irgendwo noch ein plätzchen frei für mich oder muss ich selber fahren??
PS: bist du diesen samstag in malente?


----------



## schoko404 (29. April 2010)

also ich fahre mit sascha (shredder) nach winterberg zum ixs-cup. weiß nicht ob er noch platz hat. außerdem müsstest du dich dann noch zum rennen dort anmelden wenn du mitfahren willst (http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/)

Am 13.05 und dem Wochenende schaffe ich es leider auch nicht zum Wurmberg. Muss arbeiten.

Ja, diesen SA Malente!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. April 2010)

Zum 13.05 schaffe ich es auch nicht, bin in Spanien Dieses We wird es auch nichts mit Malente bei mir Muss wahrscheinlich nach WiBe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (29. April 2010)

ne lass mal bin noch anfänger, fahre noch nich so lange.
Ich bin sa auch da


----------



## Danny-128 (29. April 2010)

Alles ausreden Hauke ! wer muss denn schon am Samstag Arbeiten 
Ich seh schon ich hock wieder allein da !


----------



## Tammy (29. April 2010)

nix mit sa arbeiten da is feiertag


----------



## schoko404 (29. April 2010)

jaja...freitag arbeiten und samstag feiern gleich 3 jungs ihren 30er Geburtstag! Das wird ein Fest!!! Deshalb kann ich leider nicht mit nach Braunlage...


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2010)

nachher am start!

mr. love gibts noch???


----------



## sramx9 (1. Mai 2010)

wenn das wetter sich hält bin ich wohl ab mittag auch da


----------



## norco_2009 (1. Mai 2010)

mach mich gleich aufm weg


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2010)

schier...


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqhlfz9GQPE"]YouTube- Top 10 Biggest and Best Jumps Ever[/nomedia]


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqhlfz9GQPE"]YouTube- Top 10 Biggest and Best Jumps Ever[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (1. Mai 2010)

Sachen packen und los jetzt fiddel!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Mai 2010)

Absolut krankes Video ! Sowas von geil das geht mal nicht.


----------



## fiddel (1. Mai 2010)

geiler tag heut hat gerockt!!


----------



## schoko404 (1. Mai 2010)

allerdings!! golf1 mit überbreite war der hammer!!


----------



## sramx9 (1. Mai 2010)

hab ich noch was verpasst ?


----------



## xc90 (1. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch mal was geiles


----------



## stylo (1. Mai 2010)

ich glaub die dinger fahren leute die querschnittsgelähmt sind 

aber trotzdem geile technik


----------



## ole.s (1. Mai 2010)

habe parr biker kollegen gefunden die an ner neun strecke mit mir feilie filleicht wirt aus dem Projeckt Kralshof was


----------



## Tammy (2. Mai 2010)

wollte euch mal meein neuen bike zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Mai 2010)

sieht nach Spass aus!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (2. Mai 2010)

Anscheinend entdecken immer mehr von uns die Neigung zu MX... 

Bin nächstes Woe in Thale beim Rennen... Freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Mai 2010)

Thore das ist nicht dein Moped ? Woher hast denn das Geld dafür und wer verkauft dir sowas ?


----------



## Tammy (2. Mai 2010)

also es ist noch nicht meins aber werde es mir diese woche kaufen! habe hart gearbeitet die letzten wochen! kaufe es sie von sascha eckert !


----------



## Camper122222 (2. Mai 2010)

Sascha bist du  auch in thale  nächsten sa `=-O `?!


----------



## xc90 (2. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06mM1KX1MM0"]YouTube- Shimano XTR or Sram X.0 ?????????[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (2. Mai 2010)

wenn ich hier noch öfters "XTR" lese DREHE ich durch.....


----------



## SPEE (2. Mai 2010)

SRAM is einfach POWER...!


----------



## sramx9 (2. Mai 2010)

war heute niemand an der strecke ???
bei DEM wetter ???


----------



## xc90 (2. Mai 2010)

wegen der xtr kette auf ner ultegra kasette?


----------



## sramx9 (2. Mai 2010)

SPEE schrieb:


> SRAM is einfach POWER...!



SRAM = mächtig viel Power... 




und Hunger....



Durst auch....



sorry - bin müde


----------



## sramx9 (2. Mai 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> wegen der xtr kette auf ner ultegra kasette?



war ein "insider" - mit XTR-Kette liegst du aber richtig - fährt der kerl den ich meine


----------



## xc90 (2. Mai 2010)

wofür steht xt oder xtr eigentlich? weiss  das einer von euch erpel?


----------



## sramx9 (2. Mai 2010)

habe es gerade mal gegoogelt. wirklich wissen scheint es niemand. habe nur ne Menge Vermutungen gefunden


----------



## xc90 (2. Mai 2010)

ich habe eben das hier gefunden.
LX: Low Cross
XT: Cross Trail
XTR: Cross Trail Race 

ob das timmt weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## sramx9 (2. Mai 2010)

das habe ich auch gefunden - schien mir aber eher was selbst zusammen gereimtes zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (2. Mai 2010)

Werde morgen mal bei shimano anrufen und fragen, warscheinlich wissen die das selber nicht


----------



## frfreshman (2. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> war heute niemand an der strecke ???
> bei DEM wetter ???



Doch klar! War ab 19h schön in den Sonnenuntergang fahren.
Den Tag über waren doch mit Sicherheit noch mehr Leute da...


----------



## xc90 (2. Mai 2010)

Img_0649.jpg


----------



## xc90 (2. Mai 2010)

wann geht eigentlich zur zeit die sonne so unter? ich achte nicht wirklich drauf


----------



## frfreshman (3. Mai 2010)

Bis 20:30 kann man auf jeden Fall gut fahren, trotz starker Laubzunahme die letzten Tage.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> Sascha bist du  auch in thale  nächsten sa `=-O `?!



JA, beim Rennen! Du auch? 

EDIT: XTR-_*Kette*_, Mädels, KEEEETTEEEEE! NIX SCHALTWERK!


----------



## sramx9 (3. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> war ein "insider" - mit XTR-Kette liegst du aber richtig - fährt der kerl den ich meine


 
Jetzt muss man sich hier auch noch selber zitieren....
Wo steht hier was von Schaltdings ???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

Jörg, das war auch nur auf Bjarnes Vid bezogen.


----------



## sramx9 (3. Mai 2010)

brüll mich nicht so an - ich bin sensibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

Hääähh? Brüllen? Ich?


----------



## Camper122222 (3. Mai 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> JA, beim Rennen! Du auch?
> 
> EDIT: XTR-_*Kette*_, Mädels, KEEEETTEEEEE! NIX SCHALTWERK!



jaa na klar bin ich dabei mit thore ... ! Einer muss da ja mal gewinnen  ^^


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

Cool! Wann wollt Ihr denn los?

At the rest: Ich habe noch einen Platz für Mitfahrer frei. Allerdings sind keine Rennplätze mehr frei. Wäre für denjenigen dann nur interessant, um sich die Strecke mal anzuschauen und zu fahren.


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2010)

Ach Thale is doch Boring !!!! 

So ich frage noch mal wat denn nun ist mit Wurmberg ? 
Erst war mal wieder alle hier schreien und dann will es wieder keiner gewesen sein ! 
So kann man keinen Krieg gewinnen. 
Also von Hauke und Marc weiß ich bescheid das sie nicht mitkommen ! 
Aber was ist nun it dem Rest der sich gemeldet hatte ? 

Wenn niemand sich mehr meldet dann gehts halt woanders hin für mich und mein Bulli.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

Danny, ich hatte mich ja nicht gemeldet... 

ABER: wenn, dann könnte ich halt nur diesen einen Tag und dann müsste ich eh alleine anreisen.

Was den Rest betrifft:


----------



## Camper122222 (3. Mai 2010)

Sind wohl erst am sa. morgen da .. fahren dann nachts  los  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus OH (3. Mai 2010)

Ist morgen abend jemand in Malente so ab 17.00Uhr


----------



## xc90 (3. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> brüll mich nicht so an - ich bin sensibel



Du und Sensiebel?  so oder wie soll ich das deuten?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Mai 2010)

Wie schon erwähnt, sehen wir uns erst in WiBe, da ich weg bin. Habe mir letzten Samstag auch noch die Felge zerschossen . Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass  der LRS für WiBe wieder läuft!! Dank Chris

Also, viel Spass und bis bald!!


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Mai 2010)

Also ! 

@Sascha 
Das war mir klar das du dich nicht gemeldet hast 
Mit so kurzen Armen geht das auch nicht 

@Marc 
Du hast dich ja ordentlich beim Geschwader abgemeldet ! 
Wegtreten


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

Kurze Arme? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 

Das musst Du mir jetzt genauer erläutern...


----------



## xc90 (3. Mai 2010)

ist das hier nicht der penner aus der lindenstaraße? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Haste Ma ne Mark


----------



## frfreshman (3. Mai 2010)

markus OH schrieb:


> Ist morgen abend jemand in Malente so ab 17.00Uhr



Hi Markus,
denke ich bin dabei.
Können wir sonst morgen nochmal abstimmen, oder sehen uns halt vor Ort.
Bis dann!


----------



## fiddel (3. Mai 2010)

wer ist markus????

wurmberg hab ich wohl kein geld

ich glaub wir müssen den neuen sprung nochmal verlängern also weiter anch oben ziehn da der zu langsam is!!!


----------



## schoko404 (3. Mai 2010)

> ich glaub wir müssen den neuen sprung nochmal verlängern also weiter anch oben ziehn da der zu langsam is!!!


 

@fiddel: hab die lager noch nicht rausbekommen. melde mich wenn ich soweit bin. vllt. kannst du mir ja neue besorgen!!


----------



## frfreshman (3. Mai 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> wer ist markus????
> 
> wurmberg hab ich wohl kein geld
> 
> ich glaub wir müssen den neuen sprung nochmal verlängern also weiter anch oben ziehn da der zu langsam is!!!



Komm morgen vorbei, dann lernst ihn kennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (3. Mai 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> ich glaub wir müssen den neuen sprung nochmal verlängern also weiter anch oben ziehn da der zu langsam is!!!



verlängern ?
nach oben ziehen ?
zu langsam ?
 verstehe gar nischt
geht doch um den Sprung beim table - oder bin ich ganz falsch ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

Nee, ich glaub´ Fiddel meint den neuen Drop.


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2010)

meint er den wirklich sascha???


----------



## schoko404 (3. Mai 2010)

ja, den neuen beim table. den könnte man locker schneller anfahren wenn er weiter oben wäre. jetzt darfst du da nicht zu schnell rüber, sonst....knacks


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Mai 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ja, den neuen beim table. den könnte man locker schneller anfahren wenn er weiter oben wäre. jetzt darfst du da nicht zu schnell rüber, sonst....knacks



EXAKT!  

EDIT: Wir müssen mal morgen wegen Wibe telefonieren, Hauke...


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2010)

man ich muss endlich wieder mal nach malle komm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdQo9fWkw8U&feature=related"]YouTube- MTB Downhill Worldcup Kaprun sehr tief fliegende Bike Pioniere;-)[/nomedia]

ab 6:38 wird´s richtig lustig!    

Gute Nacht...


----------



## fiddel (4. Mai 2010)

ja genau den mein ich das wird zwar mortz arbeit aber um die neue linie als top linie in die geschichte einfließen zu lassen müssen wir das mal durchziehn!
ich hätt nich gedacht das man so langsam sein muss...man kann theoretisch sich ab dem baum rollen lassen und man kommt so rüber! wenn wir den nu noch höher setzten also länger (dadurch auch etwas höher) kommt man natürlich mit noch mehr speed in den anlieger was natürlich sehr geil is! wenn man schon dabei is kann man den auch etwas nach rechts verlegen damit man auch nich auf den bau sondern in der linie fährt!

habt ihr mich verstanden??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Mai 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> ...wenn wir den nu noch höher setzten also länger (dadurch auch etwas höher) kommt man natürlich mit noch mehr speed in den anlieger was natürlich sehr geil is! *wenn man schon dabei is kann man den auch etwas nach rechts verlegen damit man auch nich auf den bau sondern in der linie fährt!*
> 
> habt ihr mich verstanden??



JA, haben wir! Wir haben verstanden! 

Insbesondere die Sache mit der Linie finde ich besser. Nicht weil ich zwei Mal umgefallen bin, sondern damit das auch andere mal fahren können. So muss man ihn schon genau anfahren und schräg abspringen, damit man auf die Linie kommt.

Denn sonst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2010)

Mein Gott seit ihr alle Mimosen. Übertreibt es mal nicht mit dem Gebaue! 
Lieber sollte der rest der Strecke mal Saniert werden bevor ma irgend was neues jetzt baut. 
Macht euch da mal lieber ein paar Gedanken zu. Der untere Teil soll auch mal seine Zuwendung bekommen und Dann sollten auch mal die anderen mit Anfassen.


----------



## sramx9 (4. Mai 2010)

... ich hätte ihn doch noch am Samstag springen sollen ....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Mai 2010)

Danny hat schlechte Laune... 

Nee, im ernst. Das Woe nach Thale können wir wirklich mal was an der Strecke machen. Bin dabei.


----------



## Camper122222 (4. Mai 2010)

bin auch dabei aber is nich das weekend dann Vatertach ^^ ? 
und dannach is ja dann schon wb ! (=


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Mai 2010)

Ne habe ich nicht ! Bin bloß mal dafür das der rest der Strecke wieder Schee is .
Kann nicht immer nur oben rum alles machen und untene gehts vor die Hunde ! 
Da ich ja nächste Woche frei habe werde ich mal drum kümmern.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Mai 2010)

Danny, soll ich mal kleine Mini-Morewoods mitbringen? Einige Teile der unteren Strecke könnte man ja damit wunderbar befestigen und sichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2010)

Ja ist immer gut ! Bring mit was du hast


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Mai 2010)

Ok, mach´ ich!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2010)

@Sascha 

Santa Cruz hat ein Carbon V10 am Start musst du dir Kaufen als alter Leichtbaufetischist 

verkauf gleich das alte schwere DEMO und spare auf das V10


----------



## Timmö__ (6. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand Interesse an meinem Bike hat... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601329917


----------



## schoko404 (6. Mai 2010)

Wie?? Hast schon was neues???


----------



## xc90 (6. Mai 2010)

Downhill-carbon
Feuer-Wasser 
Bier-Wein
Nazi-Punker 
mc kenzie-Rohloff 
Apple- Windows 
schwul-Bjarne.

Soll ich noch mehr solcher gegensetze bringen?


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Mai 2010)

@Bjarne !
Die meisten deiner Gegensätze kannst schon mal verdrehen

Aber das Carbon mehr aushält als Alu ist dir schon klar oder ? 
Ist nicht umsonst das Material der Zukunft. Von den Festigkeitswerten im gegensatz zu Alu ist da schon einiges an Potenzial drin ! Vor allem dingen ist es leichter und dünner bei gleicher Belastung. Deswegen auch der hohe Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Alu.
Und das es im DH einzug hält im großne Stil war bloß eine Frage der Zeit.
GT macht es schon seit längerem und andere Bikemarken ziehen da nach.
Z.B. Lahar , Radon usw.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn es für den Endkunden eine ordentliche Garantie gibt, why not!

Das V10 sieht auf jedenfall geiler aus , als das komische Fury.


----------



## stylo (6. Mai 2010)

@ timmö

du sage mal wieso verkaufst du all deine sachen,hast kein bock mehr???


----------



## xc90 (6. Mai 2010)

@ Daniel: carbon ist doch niemals so schlagfest wie Alu, da lederst du dich einmal ab und schon muste deinen rahmen Röntgen lassen,
beim cc und allmountain ist carbon natürlich besser aber dh/Fr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (7. Mai 2010)

Na ja... in unserer Runde sind fast nur noch Dirt-Begeisterte, ein guter Kumpel (martens) brach sich vor kurzem das Schienbein und fällt wohl auch bis zur nächsten Saison aus.. und alleine fahren - ich weiß ja nicht. Deshalb lege ich erstmal eine Pause ein und starte eventuell nächstes Jahr wieder durch. Es tut aufjedenfall weh - nur brauche ich leider auch das Geld.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Mai 2010)

@Danny

Leichtbaufetischist...? Da könnte was dran sein... 

@Bjarne

Wer DH fährt, schreckt vor nichts zurück... Röntgen lass ich allerhöchstens mal meine Hand, aber keinen Rahmen!  

@timmö

Du wirst es bereuen. Glaube mir. Hatte selbst eine Pause eingelegt und am Ende länger als ich es geplant hatte. Aber wenn Du das Geld brauchst, dann ist das natürlich "höhere Gewalt".   Das Problem ist nur, dass Du komplett für das Rad weniger bekommen wirst als in Einzelteilen...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Mai 2010)

Danny, habe es mir gerade angeschaut. Ich weiss schon, was ich mir für die nächste Saison zulege!


----------



## kosh_hh (7. Mai 2010)

@Danny: für den Trip zum Wurmberg fall ich leider wegen einer leichten DH Kaltverformung (Schlüsselbein- und Rippenprellung) aus. Schade.

Sanni und ich werden vom 05. bis 12. Juni im Harz sein. Evtl. kann man es dann ja nachholen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Mai 2010)

Man kosh, wie hast Du das gemacht? Gute Besserung!!!

Gruss Marc

so, ich werde leider den IXS Winterberg nicht mitfahren können. Werde aber sonntag da sein und euch anfeuern. 

Nicht nur das mein LRS im A...h ist, mein Dämpfer hat es auch erwischt und es gibt noch ein paar andere Gründe, die jetzt aber nicht genannt werden!

Egal, hauptsache Schottland, alles andere ist dieses Jahr Beiwerk! Bis bald!


----------



## xc90 (7. Mai 2010)

Mal Ne Frage an euch alle nennt mir doch mal die Namen der besten Bike bzw. Downhill filme die ihr gesehen habt?
Clorophilla ist nicht so toll, the colectiv seaosens fand ich bisher am geilsten


----------



## Mr_Banyan (7. Mai 2010)

3Focus und kranked6 fand ich noch Super!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Mai 2010)

@Kosh Gute Besserung! Hoffe, es ist nicht allzu schlimm!


----------



## sramx9 (7. Mai 2010)

darf ich meckern bezüglich V10?
rahmenform sieht ja ganz gut aus - aber diese rot / weisse Lackierung mit dem blau drin sieht billig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (7. Mai 2010)

Drift 3, earthed (komplette reihe), NWD


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich bin nächste Woche mit Familie für ein paar Tage in Malente. Bin nun eher zufällig auf eure Strecke gestossen und wollte mal fragen, ob man da mal vorbeischauen darf?

Wir sind zwar keine Fr/DHler, aber alles was so 140mm verkraften, wird ganz gerne mitgenommen! 


.


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2010)

Ja kein Problem. Dafür ist auch keine Erlaubnis erforderlich. 
Einfach hinfahren und Spaß haben aber erst schauen dann fahren.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2010)

Super! 
Mal sehn ob etwas Zeit dafür übrig bleibt. Sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem sein, wohnen da ganz in der Nähe und sind in ein paar Minuten hingeradelt.

Das gibt mir auch die Möglichkeit frühmorgens, wenn mich keiner sieht, schon vor dem  Brötchen holen etwas zu üben .

CU

.


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist mal eine Gute Einstellung ! Vorm Frühstück noch Trails rocken.
Wo seid ihr dann untergebracht ? Kreuzfeld oder ! 
Stell dir aber bitte nichts besonderes vor es ist halt nur eine kurze Strecke ! 
Aber man kann wunderbar Touren fahren um den Dieksee , wenn das auch für dich in Frage kommt !


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2010)

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse ! 
Gute Besserung Kosh hoffe du bist bald wieder auf dem Rad .
Und das mit dem Nachholen mal sehen ob das passt ! 

@Sascha 
Geil wenn du dir eins holst kaufe ich mir auch eins  

@Jörg 
Die Farben sind halt Geschmackssache , kaufs dir doch in einer anderen Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Gute Einstellung ! Vorm Frühstück noch Trails rocken.
> Wo seid ihr dann untergebracht ? Kreuzfeld oder !
> Stell dir aber bitte nichts besonderes vor es ist halt nur eine kurze Strecke !
> Aber man kann wunderbar Touren fahren um den Dieksee , wenn das auch für dich in Frage kommt !



Ja ist schon klar. Aber immer noch um Welten besser als bei uns. Hier freuen wir uns schon über den 50cm Drop den wir letztes Jahr gebaut haben . 
Und zum touren im schönen Malente sind wir ja da. Und da ist ja jeder hm völlig überflüssig (Kiddis!).

Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2010)

Wetter soll an diesem Wochenende natürlich nicht so doll werden ! 
Also mit Regen kann man schon Rechnen. Aber die Woche unter soll es wieder Super werden , da wird das schon klar gehen mit den Hm. 
Ansonsten Wünsche ich euch viel Spass beim Bike .


----------



## sramx9 (7. Mai 2010)

@ kosh - gute besserung - RP  ist Ã¤tzend. Am SchlÃ¼sselbein wahrscheinlich auch - hatte ich aber noch nicht 
@danny - habe gerade keine ( geschÃ¤tzen ) 4.000â¬ fÃ¼r nen Rahmen 
wÃ¤re auch "ein bisschen" Perlen vor die SÃ¤u geworfen.
auÃerdem bin ich vom Plastik noch nicht Ã¼berzeugt.


----------



## schoko404 (7. Mai 2010)

was ist hier denn los? Timmö legt ne pause ein, kosh ist ausser gefecht gesetzt (gute besserung!) und marcs bike macht die biege??? mann mann mann....
Ist denn morgen oder SO jemand motiviert auch bei leichter Nässe vorbeizuschauen? 

@Sascha, Thore und Tobi: Viel Erfolg morgen in Thale!!! Kommt bloß heil zurück! Noch mehr Ausfälle können wir uns nicht leisten


----------



## schoko404 (7. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin morgen bei einem Umzug , kann also erst Sonntag beri Regen vorbeischauen !!!! 

Marc sein Rad ist eigentlich gar nicht kaputt sonder er will es Tunen bis zum get no !
Aber so kann er es gut verbergen 

Thale macht bestimmt Spass bei Schnee 
Na dann guten Rutsch


----------



## sramx9 (8. Mai 2010)

ich würde zwar gerne - will aber meinen Rücken nach letzter Woche Ruhe gönnen - der hat wieder ein paar Tage ein bisschen gemeckert


----------



## sannihh (8. Mai 2010)

und ich muss arbeiten :-(((((


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Mai 2010)

Marc sein Rad ist eigentlich gar nicht kaputt sonder er will es Tunen bis zum get no !
Aber so kann er es gut verbergen 


Verdammt!!! Erwischt!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Mai 2010)

Was ist mit den Crashpiloten los aus Thale ? 
Sind alle heil angekommen oder gabs verletzte ? 
Bitte um Satusmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. Mai 2010)

Komme heute mit einem Bekannten nach Male. Kannst ja auch kommen, Danny. Dann kann ich Dir alles berichten. 

EDIT: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmbJrhcP0A8&feature=related"]YouTube- Crazy Mountain Bike Trail - Mishugina!  Gnarly[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2010)

Jo Sehen uns dann nachher.


----------



## trafko (9. Mai 2010)

@danny: wie schauts aus sind wir herrentag denn nur zwei mann? also ich bin wie gesagt noch dabei, jedoch wollte ich nur den donnerstag...


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Patrick. Also bis jetzt sind wir drei Leute Nils Du und ich. Allerdings bleibe ich noch länger da.


----------



## schoko404 (9. Mai 2010)

...what a fu..ing crash day!!!!! Heute gabs viele Bodenproben!!!!


----------



## trafko (9. Mai 2010)

@danny: oh ja cool .... ich fahr denn ja auch eh selber .... wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2010)

Also ich denke mal ich werde Donnerstag früh losfahren ! Da es ja nicht soweit ist geht ja relativ schnell bis dahin.
wäre Cool wenn wir uns da treffen.

@Shoko
Tja ihr müsst halt mal mein Fahrstil annehmen dann passiert da auch nichts !


----------



## stylo (9. Mai 2010)

@ Danny
wann kommst du denn wieder???wollte we mal zu dir kommen,aber ohne bike,aufn abend..........und jaaaaaaaa deine dvd lebt noch,alles sicher verstaut. 

@ hauke
wasn bist heute zu ruppig gefahren???


----------



## Camper122222 (9. Mai 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Komme heute mit einem Bekannten nach Male. Kannst ja auch kommen, Danny. Dann kann ich Dir alles berichten.
> 
> EDIT: YouTube- Crazy Mountain Bike Trail - Mishugina!  Gnarly



Haben dich gar nich gesehn in Thale  du warst doch gar nich da ... ^^ .. 

Sind alle wieder heil home gekommen ...  .. 
Platzierungen sind noch offen -.- ^^ .. die hatten da irgentwelche probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (9. Mai 2010)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> Haben dich gar nich gesehn in Thale  du warst doch gar nich da ... ^^ ..
> 
> Sind alle wieder heil home gekommen ...  ..
> Platzierungen sind noch offen -.- ^^ .. die hatten da irgentwelche probleme



Richtig, das mit dem Berichten war auf den Auffahrunfall der Schminktussi gerichtet. Wäre da gewesen, wenn mir diese dumme Nuss nicht hinten reingefahren wäre...


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2010)

@Tobi 
Das ist ja bescheuert mit dem Ergebnissen wa ! Haben sie das wieder mit Funkgeräte gemacht oder wie `?

@Dirk tja ich bin am Sonntag wieder da denke ich mal ! Aber mal sehen was deas wetter so sagt.


----------



## stylo (9. Mai 2010)

wie wat sascha,das musste uns mal genauer erzählrn!!!!???!!!!


----------



## Camper122222 (9. Mai 2010)

schade  ! waren noch 2 hamburger da die auch ab und zu bei uns sind !  

jaa ne eigntlich mit lichtschranke aber da sind wohl sone rentner durch gelaufen ein paar mal und jetzt müssen die das zurück rechnen oder so ... 
hoffe das für mich noch ein guter platzt abspringt !


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2010)

Tobi für dich und Thore springt garantiert ein guter Platz raus ! Tja die verwirrten Rentner sind halt nicht sonderlich schlau 

Und Sascha hatte bloß ein Twingo-Anhänger an seinem BMW


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2010)

Was ist jetzt mit Stylepolizei Nord?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (9. Mai 2010)

moin kann mir jemand diese jacket empfehlen oder nich!!O Neal MadAss Protector Jacket 
MFG


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Mai 2010)

Also da ich davon nichts habe kann ich dir leider keine Antwort drauf geben. Ich
glaube von uns trägt die keiner.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. Mai 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> wie wat sascha,das musste uns mal genauer erzählrn!!!!???!!!!


Das erzähl ich Dir, wenn Du wieder in Male bist!  Habe jetzt keine Lust alles runterzutippen, aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass ihr Goggomobil vorne komplett fertig ist und bei mir nur ein paar Stossleisten und ein Stosstangendämpfer ausgetauscht werden müssen... Auf das Gekeife, Geheule und Winseln gehe ich jetzt nicht noch näher ein...   

@Hauke

Das war echt ein fu.king crash day! 

1x Kai mit dem Baum

2x ich bei 123-Style-Polizei

und Du noch am Ende...

























...Minigolf ist doch sicherer...


----------



## norco_2009 (10. Mai 2010)

@danny: trotzdem danke


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2010)

@ Lars 
Kein Problem ! 

@ the Rest 

Ihr könnt doch alle nicht fahren 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKUBy4kzB_w"]YouTube- Fahrradunfall[/nomedia]


----------



## Camper122222 (10. Mai 2010)

danny ich glaub dir sticht schon wieder der hafer !


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2010)

Nö nö alles gut bei mir ! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNwmBBkQ4Mc&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]YouTube- Frauen beim Tanken[/nomedia]

Und das zum Thema Frauen und Autos . Sascha der ist für dich.


----------



## sramx9 (10. Mai 2010)

immer dieses Jungvolk


----------



## -SHREDDER- (10. Mai 2010)

@Danny

Danke, kenne ich schon, ist aber immer wieder schee anzuschauen!  

War heute kurz bei BMW...das wird teuer für die Schminktussi...


----------



## Kayer (10. Mai 2010)

uffff....ich bin zu alt für die schei......

wer hat den baum auf die line gestellt 

Jaja 2 jahre pause und dann gleich wieder übertreiben...selber schuld ( der Baum) 

Ach ja Sascha was machen deine Rippen  ???


Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus OH (10. Mai 2010)

Hi kommt morgen jemand mit nach Malente


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Mai 2010)

He Sascha ! Dann muss die alte Schminktante halt mal kürzer treten und weniger Abdeckpaste kaufen 
So ein Ersatzteil will bezahlt werden gerade das "M" ist nicht billig 

@Kay 

Ach das wird auch wieder , alles nur halb so wild. Noch ein paar mal fahren dann wird das schon wieder. Nimm dir aber nicht Sascha als Vorbild , der biegt immer verkehrt ab nach dem Double 

In diesem Sinne "Style ist nicht alles"


----------



## jaamaa (10. Mai 2010)

Moin.
wo ich grad was von Stylepolizei lese - gibt es bei euch da oben einen Bikeladen der neben engem Lycra auch luftige Trikots in seinem Sortiment hat? Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, dass im Flachland FR/DH-Sachen angeboten werden, oder?


----------



## frfreshman (10. Mai 2010)

markus OH schrieb:


> Hi kommt morgen jemand mit nach Malente



Wenn das Wetter OK ist bin ich dabei. Vor allem weil der Rest der Woche dann zeitlich schlecht aussieht, außer Mittwoch nachmittag/abend wäre evtl. sonst auch noch denkbar.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin.
> wo ich grad was von Stylepolizei lese - gibt es bei euch da oben einen Bikeladen der neben engem Lycra auch luftige Trikots in seinem Sortiment hat? Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, dass im Flachland FR/DH-Sachen angeboten werden, oder?



Da bleibt nur CNC - Christoph Nies Cycles in Hamburg. Die könnten was luftiges da haben.

@Kayer

Naja, hab einen Termin beim Doc morgen und dann schauen wir mal weiter.... 

@Danny

Habe mir auch schon ein Meatbrace zugelegt. Man weiss ja nie...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7090125&postcount=41


----------



## fiddel (11. Mai 2010)

doc downhill hat auch klamotten


----------



## Camper122222 (11. Mai 2010)

Aus Thale sind die Ergebnisse auch ganz gut  ! 

--->http://cross4fight.de/uploads/media/1_Lauf_Harzer_Downhill_Cup_03.pdf


----------



## Camper122222 (11. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## schoko404 (11. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch Tobi, Thore und Kevin!!!! Super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Tobi und Dr. Looooove , Thore auch ! 

Aber das mit den Zeiten kann unmöglich hinkommen denke ich mal ! 
Weil beim IXS wart ihr schneller als bei diesem Rennen.
Irgendwas haut da nicht hin.
Thore sogar schneller als Kevin !!?? Was ist da los ?
vor allen dingen fährt der erste bei den Ü18 Fully mehr als 30 sek. schneller als Kevin ? Ähhhhm nein das ist ja völlig bei den Haaren herbei gezogen ! 

Das kickt die Style mal nicht derbe !!!! 

Die Stylepolizei.


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

*Das klingt für mich nach *


----------



## Tammy (11. Mai 2010)

strecke war auch nichts so gut an dem we!..... und so nebenbei! alsi ich die schnelle zeit gefahren bin bin ich die strecke das 4 mal gefahren  habs halt drauf


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

Alter Aal ! 
Du sollst doch nicht immer so Angeben .


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2010)

sage mal seh ich das richtig??!!!thore war schneller als tobi u kevin die race-brother???


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

*Der heißt Dr. Loooooooveeee ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (11. Mai 2010)

anfänger glück


----------



## Tammy (11. Mai 2010)

hehe  musste sein aber hat echt spaß gemacht! freu msich schon auf winternerg


----------



## schoko404 (11. Mai 2010)

oh ja...winterberg! für sascha und mich ist es noch fraglich ob wir mitfahren können wg verletzungen, aber wir sind auf jeden fall dort!


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

Oh man jetzt fÃ¤ngt Hauke auch noch an mit Verletzung ! 
Am besten ihr fahrt erst mal nicht mehr bis Winterberg , sonst wird das nichts mit euch.
Wollt ihr 40 â¬ nicht gleich mir geben ? oder noch besser Fritolm kann ja dann fÃ¼r euch fahren der kennt das ja schon in der Ã30


----------



## Tammy (11. Mai 2010)

hehe ja der arme junge kann schon wieder nich mitfahren oder? bin fleisig am trainieren mit meinem motorrad


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2010)

oh sorry,ich meinte ja auch mr.loooooooooooooooove 

ey danny bist du we zu hause???oder bist unterwegs zum biken???


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

*Biken* ! Aber Sonntag bin ich wieder daheim.


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2010)

ja sh.it,das schaff ich nicht,muss sonntag wieder los für die letzten 3 tage,dann komm ich dann das darauf vollgende mal zu dir wa?!!


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Mai 2010)

Jemand Interesse an Bike Klamotten? O'neal Hose, TLD Trikot (ein kurzarm ein langarm), 661 Helm, Protektoren?


----------



## A**x (11. Mai 2010)

Passt das trikot zur hose und wenn ja welche farbe und wie groß ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (11. Mai 2010)

Hose ist gr. 34 und Trikot glaube ich M.

Mehr Bilder mit meinen Sachen findest du in meinem Album.


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2010)

was willstn für deine google haben???


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

Google ist nicht zu verkaufen ! Es sei denn Dirk du kaufst mehr als 50% der Google Aktie und somit hast du dann die Mehrheit und bist Eigner von Google ! 
Aber wenn du Timmo`s Goggle haben willst dann sag das doch


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2010)

du bist ein mieser fieser ...... 

@ timmööööööööööööööööööö

ja ich meine deine *"BRILLE"*


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tue mein bestes ! Diese Anglizismen in der Deutschen Sprache ....tztztzt

Das geht so nicht weiter ! 

Irgendwann ist alles nur noch tight und die Hosen haben kein Schlag mehr sonder sind Bootcut was wird aus unserer Sprache ?


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2010)

äääääääääh danny sage mal hast du getrunken ???

du bist ja voll stoned......


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

Das heißt "breit" auf deutsch und nein habe ich nicht !


----------



## stylo (11. Mai 2010)

richtig du hast es richtig erkannt


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Mai 2010)

So muss jetzt ins Bettchen morgen wird wieder die Welt verändert ! Aber nur zum Besten 
also brauch der Könich ruhe ! Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giola (11. Mai 2010)

...zu alt? du junges gemüse...
was soll ichn sagn...
grruß
 dein "großer" bruder
giorgio


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Mai 2010)

@Hauke

Erstaunlicherweise geht es mir deutlich besser. Gestern noch Schmerzen wie am SO und MO und heute keine Schmerzen mehr  Hoffe, dass die Schmerzen bis Wibe weg sind und dass meine Hosen bis dahin nicht so tight wie bei mr. looooooooveeeee sind. 

@Thore und die Renn-Brüder 

Sehr gutes Ergebnis! 

@Danny

wollen wir mal diesen SO kleine Markierungen anbringen?


----------



## Camper122222 (12. Mai 2010)

wie viel willst du denn für das trikot und hose ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Mai 2010)

Meine Hose und mein Trikot werden Dir nicht passen...


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2010)

Genau den Sascha trägt Kleidergröße 0 und schöne enge Hüfthosen 
Da passt keiner rein ausser Fiddel der hat sowas ja auch an


----------



## Camper122222 (12. Mai 2010)

@stylo: bist du eigntlich auch in winterberg  ?`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2010)

Ne das glaube ich nicht ! Dirk hat nämlich kein Auto.


----------



## stylo (12. Mai 2010)

@tobi.....nee bin leider nicht da,hab noch kein bike zusammen,leider!!! wäre gerne mitgefahren,hab gerade echt kein auto,immer noch in de wikken 

@danny.....man immer rein in die wunder,gaaaanz tief


----------



## trafko (12. Mai 2010)

@danny:

wann startet ihr morgen? hab dir auch noch ne pn geschickt!


----------



## trafko (12. Mai 2010)

@danny:

wann startet ihr morgen? hab dir auch noch ne pn geschickt!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Genau den Sascha trägt Kleidergröße 0 und schöne enge Hüfthosen
> Da passt keiner rein ausser Fiddel der hat sowas ja auch an



Genau Danny! Fiddel und ich wissen, was gut aussieht!   Immer schön tight die Hose!  

Hier ein kleines Beispielbild!


----------



## sramx9 (12. Mai 2010)

außer das du dir noch `n Paar Socken rein steckst


----------



## xc90 (12. Mai 2010)

sorry aber das ist Schwul...  
Wer ist Sonntag am Start? habe kein bock alleine da zu sein


----------



## hacke242 (12. Mai 2010)

wer kommt denn morgen nach malle?


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Mai 2010)

Wer ist morgen auf dem Wurmberg ? 
Richtig ich und Trafko ! Die harten kommen in Garten.
Tobi hast nich noch bock mitzukommen ? ein Platz ist gerade frei geworden !


----------



## Heartsfear (13. Mai 2010)

Daniel, Christopher und ich sind auch am Wurmberg... fahren so gegen 08:00 aus Plön los... denn sieht man sich ja ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (13. Mai 2010)

@ DANNY : ne danke :-*... wird dann zu stressig muss mal für wb chilln !  (=  muss ja ma was reißen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Mai 2010)

Wer ist denn alles am SA in Male!



Vielleicht komme ich mit meiner Frau auch zum Wurmberg!  Würden gleich losfahren!


----------



## A**x (13. Mai 2010)

Weiß einer zufällig wo man sich im internet gut ne combo also hose+trikot kaufen kann und preis wert ? 

Mein Bike ist endlich fertig werde am wocheende meine ersten runden wieder drehen also wenn ihr dann anfangs ne schnecke auf der strecke seht bin ich das


----------



## stylo (13. Mai 2010)

hi kotzi dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch.....stell mal sofort nen bild hier rein von der neuen maschine!!!!


----------



## xc90 (14. Mai 2010)

wer von euch ist den nun sonntag  da ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Mai 2010)

SO nicht, aber SA sind Kay und ich da! Wer kommt noch?


----------



## xc90 (14. Mai 2010)

warum immer samstag? Sonntag kann  man eh nichts machen, außer malle


----------



## Kayer (14. Mai 2010)

Morgen 92% Regenrisiko in Male ......
mal sehen vielleicht ham wa ja Glück und liegen in den 8% .

Egal....aallllle kooommenennnn vooorbeiiii solllennn


----------



## stylo (14. Mai 2010)

@Alex (Kotzi) ...... was isn nun???her mit nem bild vom neuen hobel!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (14. Mai 2010)

Naja, heute sollte es ja auch regnen mit diversen Schauern usw. Immer positiv bleiben. Letzte Woche wurde auch grauenhaftes Wetter angekündigt und am Ende war es doch gut!


----------



## A**x (14. Mai 2010)

So Heute erste testrunden gefahren und läuft noch ein wenig fein tuning dann bin ich wieder drin und Wb kann kommen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mmen


----------



## stylo (14. Mai 2010)

@alex.....na endlich hast mal nen richtiges bike,jetz kanns ja richtig losgehen.
sage mal hast du noch deine alte gabel von deinem alten bike???


----------



## A**x (14. Mai 2010)

Ja die mit 130mm ja habe ich noch aber ich glaube wir wollen uns ein kleines bike damit aufbauen für ein lake jump oder tobi will damit vllt. nächstes jahr 4x in wb mit fahren ...


----------



## stylo (14. Mai 2010)

ja wollt nämlich sagen das ich die auch für mein 4x brauche.bin gerade schon am gabel suchen


----------



## kucksdu (15. Mai 2010)

Egal....aallllle kooommenennnn vooorbeiiii solllennn [/quote]

Jo wäre auch gern dabei, lang ists her Brüderchen  !
Am Besten mit nem Playzone - du weist  , oder mit meinem Alten.
Dann auch mit ner neuen Gabel - aber welche?
Habt ihr ne Idee ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461847


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A**x (15. Mai 2010)

Tobi und Ich sind Heute ab Eins auf der streck


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2010)

@Kucksdu ! 

Kauf dir eine Pike die ist Travellbar von 95 auf 140mm Federweg und passt sehr gut ins Rad denke ich !
Ne Fox ist sehr teuer es sei denn du hast mal glück eine Float günstig zu bekommen.

So da ich ja nun wieder zurück bin gibts ein kleines Resümè zum Wurmberg !

_Also der Berg an sich hat Potenzial bloß die Leute die da die Strecken gebaut haben sind einfach nich fähig sowas richtig umzusetzen. Die beiden Strecken die man fahren kann sind der Freeride und der Normale DH wobei bei Nässe alles ein wenig unschön ist.
Am besten fand ich den Freeride und wenn es Trocken ist am Berg geht da schon was.
Alle die den Harzcup mitfahren sei gesagt das der DH lang ist und im unteren Teil sehr Flach  Kondition ist von Vorteil  . Die Strecke ist sehr Verblockt oben und unten mit Wurzeln und Löchern versehen. _​

Naja war trotzdem geil mal da gewesen zu sein und sich sein Bild gemacht zu haben !


----------



## Camper122222 (15. Mai 2010)

danny kommst du heute auch noch ?!


----------



## xc90 (15. Mai 2010)

alter bin ich sonntag aleine in malle?


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Mai 2010)

mhhh ich bin nächstes we mal wieder da


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Mai 2010)

dänemark rockt
http://mastercom.over-blog.com/article-downhill-biking-in-denmark-41267297.html


----------



## xc90 (15. Mai 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> dänemark rockt
> http://mastercom.over-blog.com/article-downhill-biking-in-denmark-41267297.html



Downhil Dänemark ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. Mai 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> alter bin ich sonntag aleine in malle?



Ja, Bjarne. Bist Du... 

War gut heute. Insgesamt 7 Mann da! Obwohl das Wetter im Vorfeld von allen Radiosendern als schlecht eingestuft wurde...


----------



## Heartsfear (15. Mai 2010)

Mal shawn, wenns nicht pieselt komm ich morgen rum.


----------



## sramx9 (15. Mai 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> Downhil Dänemark ich lach mich schlapp



und du machst extra nen thread auf um DH-Strecken in DK zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (15. Mai 2010)

auch schdenfroh hier , egal freund von mir ist ja auch noch mit


----------



## xc90 (15. Mai 2010)

@ sram x9, hast recht, bisher habe ich nur Dünen gefunden...


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Mai 2010)

es gibt immerhin einen downhill cup in vejle


----------



## Camper122222 (15. Mai 2010)

ich bin morgen eigentlich auch da --- !


----------



## A**x (15. Mai 2010)

Ich auch .


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich warte noch ab was Agrarwetter sagt  
Sonst wäre ich dabei denke ich.

Wer kommt denn nun alles zum IXS Cup und wann ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (15. Mai 2010)

Sonntag Anfeuern!


----------



## xc90 (15. Mai 2010)

sry aber wann ist der ixs cup und wo? (Ja bin zu faul zum googeln)


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Mai 2010)

http://www.vangabacken.com/downhill.php oder http://www.vangafreeriders.com/index.html
kleiner abstecher wenn ich im juli urlaub mache in schweden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (15. Mai 2010)

Genau da will ich auch noch mal hin !


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Mai 2010)

@danny: ich bin ab der letzten juni woche da für 2 oder 3 wochen


----------



## Camper122222 (16. Mai 2010)

also alex und ich sind ab Do. in Wb!


----------



## schoko404 (16. Mai 2010)

sascha und ich sind ab FR in wibe


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wir waren ja die letzten Tage bei Euch oben in Malente und haben dann auch  die DH-Strecke besichtigt. Wir waren sehr überrascht was alles, auch ohne die dicken Berge vor der Tür zu haben, möglich ist. 

*Daher hier mal ein dickes Kompliment an die Leute, die an dieser Strecke mitgewirkt haben.* 

Auch wenn für uns kaum etwas von den Sprüngen und Drops, aufgrund fehlendem Federweg und doch zu dünnen Rahmenrohren, fahrbar war, hatten wir unseren Spaß. Wir haben uns nach der Streckenbesichtigung dann halt auf die kleineren Dinge konzentriert. Einen schönen Singletrail haben wir dann auch noch gefunden. Was will man mehr.

Schade nur dass wir niemanden, bis auf die 2 die uns am Do den Weg erklärt haben (Danke) getroffen haben. Mein Sohn hätte gern mal gesehen wie man da mit einem Bigbike runter fahren kann. Aber es waren wohl viele von euch in Wibe oder im Harz!? Wir wollten am Sa nochmal vorbei schauen, sind aber dann doch schon etwas früher nach Hause gefahren.


Aber tolle Gegend, nette Leute und noch viel Wald mit ner DH Strecke - wir kommen bestimmt mal wieder.













VG

.


----------



## fiddel (16. Mai 2010)

...schier das euch unsere strecke so gut gefallen hat...

zum IXS cup

wir sind von freitag abend bis montag in winterberg und am dienstag wollen wir gern nocheinmal nach willingen! wer wrä in willingen noch dabei???
evtl. kommt keule bei uns noch mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (16. Mai 2010)

kommt heute jetzt noch jmd ?  bleibt ja eh trocken


----------



## trafko (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin von sonntag bis montag noch beim dirtmasters ... anfeuern und bechern


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich komme gleich


----------



## xc90 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich bin schon da mit nem Kollegen, is zwar scheiß grip aber macht trotzdem Fun, beeil dich Danny


----------



## doc-downhill (16. Mai 2010)

*Moin moin,ich bin von Fr. bis Mo. in Winterberg....freue mich schon total drauf.*
*Bin dann aufm ruhigen C.-platz ohne Alkohol ?! *
*Wer hat noch Bremsen für mich ???? Fürs Demo !*
*Achso tausche Trible 888 in weiss,gegen Totem !*
*Bin Di. in Malente,kommt jemand noch ?*


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (16. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Also Dienstag würde ich auch kommen Hab die ganze Woche frei...
Ab wann biste denn da?


----------



## A**x (16. Mai 2010)

Tobi und Ich sind Dienstag vor Winterberg auch noch mal am Start


----------



## Camper122222 (16. Mai 2010)

logen zac !


----------



## fiddel (16. Mai 2010)

schier... winterberg ohne alkohol...ohne mich...

@keule frag doch ma ob jmd. dein demo kaufen will...

brauch noch jmd n platz nach winterberg wir haben evtl. noch einen frei!


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Mai 2010)

Keule und kein Alk ? 
Das ist ja wie ein Fahrrad ohne Räder  
Keule ausserdem hast du den falschen Campingplatz gebucht , du musst auf den *Paaaarrrtyyyplatz*

Leute lasst die Knochen heile wenn ihr Dienstag fahren geht !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (17. Mai 2010)

tobi ich fahr für dich bei den junioren ...zerlegdich dienstag ruhig... 

man hab ich schon wieder lust 

danny kommst du dienstag nach winterberg nochmit nachwillingen?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Leute lasst die Knochen heile wenn ihr Dienstag fahren geht !!!!!



Allerhöchstens wird sowas hier passieren:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teTmNgxi41c&playnext_from=TL&videos=zZIZeZtbQm0&feature=sub"]YouTube- Bike Landing FAIL[/nomedia]


----------



## Heartsfear (17. Mai 2010)

Oder sowas:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/5/0/0/3/9/_/video/1avi.m4v

@ Danny: Bilder und Videos sind hochgeladen...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2010)

Die armen Kronjuwelen!


----------



## Camper122222 (17. Mai 2010)

ach ich will nur noch bisschen mein bike testen  das wird ne  chillige round!


----------



## stylo (17. Mai 2010)

wie wat,christopher ist wieder aktiv??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2010)

Schon längst, Dirk!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (17. Mai 2010)

mein vid gefällt euch - das ist toll. hab mir auch ganz viel mühe gegeben. 
betrachtet es als lehrvideo


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2010)

topher78 schrieb:


> mein vid gefällt euch - das ist toll. hab mir auch ganz viel mühe gegeben.
> betrachtet es als lehrvideo



Hör auf mit Lehrvideo... Hatte mir vor zwei Wochen bei 123-Style-Polizei am Double eine Rippe angeknackst... Als wäre das mit der Hand nicht schon nervig genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (17. Mai 2010)

@sascha.....ach du ******** da merkt man mal wie lange ich nicht mehr in malle war  

@christopher.....als odein lehrvid ist echt der hammer!!!suspensorium hat geholfen???


----------



## Deleted 72031 (17. Mai 2010)

das suspensorium habe ich schlauerweise zu hause gelassen.... ich brauch so etwas ja nicht... mehr 
aber so schlimm war es net. nur mein schaft war ein wenig blau. falls das jemand so genau wissen wollte


----------



## stylo (17. Mai 2010)

na sauber,aber danke,war ein wenig zu viel information


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2010)

Nein Mühle das will keiner wissen ! Hoffe doch sonst ist am Gemächt wieder alles TipTop  

Heut mal ein Foto gemacht vom PoolTable


----------



## norco_2009 (17. Mai 2010)

Ist denn am kommenden wochenende überhaupt einer in malente oder sind alle in winterberg????


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Mai 2010)

Alle Winterberg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Alle Winterberg !



Alle Winterberg!


----------



## stylo (17. Mai 2010)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeee nicht alle


----------



## thoralf94 (17. Mai 2010)

Schade bin Sonntag nämlich wieder mal Malle


----------



## xc90 (17. Mai 2010)

******* hab mir gestern in malle ne Zecke zugezogen............ausgerechnet an meiner besten stelle.......


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Heut mal ein Foto gemacht vom PoolTable



Welch seltener Gast in Malle!


----------



## xc90 (17. Mai 2010)

kann mir jemand von euch vileicht sagen wo mein impfpass liegt???


----------



## stylo (17. Mai 2010)

@xc90 .... ich glaub der liegt hinten links,bei der rechten ecke da im flur,bei der blume!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Mai 2010)

Wie hast dir beim double das Ding eingefangen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wie hast dir beim double das Ding eingefangen



Was für ein Ding? Du meinst bei "123-Style-Polizei"? Ja, die Rippe tut weh, ja das tut sie.   

EDITHA: Wie passend: 123-Style-Polizei und der 123te Beitrag... Das hat was magisches! Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen!


----------



## fiddel (18. Mai 2010)

noch 3 tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A**x (18. Mai 2010)

Haha Fiddel wir schon ab donnerstag  ;-) das wird wieder ein spass


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Mai 2010)

ohhjaa (= !


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Mai 2010)

Was sind das immer für leere versprechungen aus dem Raum IZ
wollten doch heute da sein! Ich glaube nicht das ihr es nach Winterberg Schaft , Schaft es ja nicht mal nach Malente mit Ansage 
naja wie dem auch sei ich bin entweder Do. Da oder Freitag früh.


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Mai 2010)

komm mal auch shcon do. danny !


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Mai 2010)

Mal sehe ob die Post mir noch zeugs bringt oder nicht ! Davon mach ich das Abhängig.


----------



## SPEE (18. Mai 2010)

Sind auch ab Donnerstag da...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Mai 2010)

Hauke und ich wie gesagt ab FR!


----------



## fiddel (19. Mai 2010)

aaalso ich hab hier keine versprechen gemacht das ich gestern in malle bin!


uuuund wir treffen uns alle auf dem ruhigen campingplatz! keule hält uns n platz frei!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Mai 2010)

Wer wäre am SA oder SO in Male?

















...ok, der war jetzt fies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Mai 2010)

Mein Bike ist wieder ganz! Werde morgen mal mit tommy in WiBe sein und ein wenig Spass haben. Keine Panik Sascha, Du fährst für mich!! Die anderen sehe ich Sonntag

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn nun mit deinem Bike ? 

Was hast gemacht ! Dann kannst doch auch wieder mitfahren oder ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Mai 2010)

...neue Felge ist verbaut, Dämpfer nochmal auf vordermann gebracht und weichere Feder eingebaut!! Sollte Worldcupmäßig laufen jetzt! Da ich WiBe aus meinem Kalender gestrichen habe, sind jetzt ein paar andere Termine geplant. Habe auch Sascha versprochen, dass er an meiner Stelle fahren kann.
Ich muss auch noch ein bisschen aufpassen, da mir zwei Wirbel rausgesprungen sind. (Alter Sack bin ich)
Freue mich trotzdem tierisch auf Sonntag.

........psssssst und sparen auf was neues für die nächste Saison


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre morgen schon los ! Im Laufe des Tages.
Also Tobi sehen uns dann morgen


----------



## fiddel (20. Mai 2010)

denk an flatterband danny...für keule und unseren platz!!!
bekommst auch n bier


----------



## norco_2009 (20. Mai 2010)

da soll mal einer sagen in dänemark geht nix!!!
http://share.vio-pov.com/videoManag...wLmZsdl45MjY2Xm1hdGhpYXNAZGlnaXRhbC1leWVzLmRr
und ein paar bilder davon
http://www.dhmtbk.dk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9645


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (20. Mai 2010)

soooooooooo wer kommt mit nacht dänemark???? 

wo solln der spot sein,kann leider kein dänisch!!!


----------



## xc90 (20. Mai 2010)

danke Norco


----------



## xc90 (20. Mai 2010)

achja, kennt hier jemand Arno Dübel?


----------



## norco_2009 (20. Mai 2010)

der spot liegt bei Rold skov, einfach mal bei google maps eingeben.
Liegt leider weit im norden.
aber für mich sind es nur 94 km


----------



## schoko404 (21. Mai 2010)

...da sind aber auch ein paar Monster dabei!! wow!!


----------



## stylo (21. Mai 2010)

@ hauke .... ja das ist doch das richtige für das neue vid


----------



## Heartsfear (21. Mai 2010)

Ist zufällig jemand heute für ne Feierabendrunde da? Bis 21 Uhr kann man ja noch fahren


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Mai 2010)

Ist denn morgen einer in malente


----------



## stylo (21. Mai 2010)

ich glaube nicht das jemand kommen wird,also der ganze "stamm" ist ja in WiBe unterwegs.


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Mai 2010)

Dann hab ich ja freie bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. Mai 2010)

da ich ja nicht zu Stamm gehöre überlege ich ob ich Mo hinfahre


----------



## stylo (21. Mai 2010)

klar gehört jörg mit zum stamm,du bist auf jeden fall öfter da als ich,dieser jahr bisher auf jeden fall 

also ich dachte du bist auch mitgefahren???


----------



## sramx9 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich will mal nach WiBi - kein thema. aber dieses WE ist voll. freundin hat heute geburtstag. eben essen gewesen. morgen Mittag mit Fam essen. morgen abend erst Eishockey - dann Bayern. und Sonntag in Kiel kinderteller essen. 

Montag evtl. Male
Bin froh wenn das Remi nicht unter mir zusammenbricht


----------



## norco_2009 (21. Mai 2010)

warum denn montag, samstag ist besser


----------



## sramx9 (21. Mai 2010)

Halloooo ???
Schaul mal oben was morgen alles ansteht ....


----------



## stylo (21. Mai 2010)

@jörg.....fährst zu garips kinderteller essen???

will auch endlich wieder biken gehn,muß bloß meine bikes wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## sramx9 (21. Mai 2010)

garips ? kenn ich nich.
fahren in die bergklause in holtenau.

ei dann bau doch ma zusammen


----------



## stylo (21. Mai 2010)

also garips ist nen hammer geiler dönerladen in kiel in der nähe vom bahnhof,bei sky.nur zu empfehlen!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (21. Mai 2010)

werde mal nachfragen ob den jemand kennt. für döner bin ich ja auch oft zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (22. Mai 2010)

den besten döner gibt es in kaltenkirchen in der bahnhofstraße


----------



## sramx9 (22. Mai 2010)

Also DAS werde ich mal testen wenn ich meine Freundin mal wieder von der Arbeit in Kaki abhole.


----------



## stylo (22. Mai 2010)

der beste döner dürüm u dönerteller gibt es echt bei garips,100pro 
also ich fahre dafür sogar 30km


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2010)

SPAM SPAM Döner Spam.


----------



## sramx9 (22. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> SPAM SPAM Döner Spam.



das Lied gibts scho...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes alle sind heil unten angekommen und haben super Zeiten gefahren. Tobi ist von uns im Moment der schnellste mit 2:10. 
Also wünscht uns für morgen alles Gute und nochmal 10 sek. weniger. Grüße Aus Winterberg von der Stylepolizei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (22. Mai 2010)

Klasse - noch viel Spaß und viel Glück Leutz


----------



## Calimero... (22. Mai 2010)

Ist morgen jemand auf der strecke ? Ich war noch nie da und würd gern mal hin !

Achja und viel Glück an die, die in WiBe sind !


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Mai 2010)

@Danny, das ist ja super, habe aber schlechte nachrichten für dich.In malente haben wohl welche die strecke ein bissel verwüstet!! oder ist das richtig das der große gap nicht mehr da ist???? usw


----------



## Heartsfear (22. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin morgen da, so zwische 13-14 uhr denke ich... war freitag abend noch da, da ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass jemand flanzen in den Table gepflanzt hat  und noch so n paar kleinigkeiten....

Und zu Garips: ich find den net soo doll, außerdem muss man denen 5 mal erzählen, was man haben will und es dauert dann auch ne gefühlte halbe stunde bis man was bekommt...und vom Geschmack... naja... so Mittelklasse würd ich sagen. Ich empfehle in Rendsburg Larissa oder im Cittypark, den döner neben dem Asia-Peter


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2010)

Wie den Drop verwüstet? Abgerissen oder was.


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Mai 2010)

@danny ja liegt in kleinteilen da, also den großen nach dem steinfeld und der nächsten kurve und der neue kicker beim table hat auch ein bissel was abgekriegt


----------



## xc90 (22. Mai 2010)

Diese Schweine....


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Mai 2010)

So wie jetzt welches Gap meinst du? Ist das alles im unteren Teil oder wie. Und der Table ist noch ganz oder was?


----------



## norco_2009 (23. Mai 2010)

Der table ist noch ganz, das meiste ist im unteren teil


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Mai 2010)

Aha das ist ja komisch. Ist alles richtig kaputt oder nur ein böschen zusammen gebrochen. Also wenn nur das Grosse Gap kaputt ist ist nicht so wild das wollte Schoko und Benny eh neu bauen. 
Aber wenn der Rest hin ist ist das mal ******* und wenn mal rausbekommt wer das war kann man ja mal fragen was das soll ! 
Bin Montag mal wieder da um mir das ganze mal anzusehen was so passiert ist. Komme dann mit Hauke rum und fahren dann noch ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (23. Mai 2010)

Das ist gut, dass morgen jemand da ist. Heute kam mir leider was dazwischen :/ aber morgen bin ich denn evtl. da. Denn könnt ihr mir gleich was beibringen ;>


----------



## Heartsfear (23. Mai 2010)

Also, jemand hat die Pflanzen ausm Table wieder rausgerissen, den dicken holzbalken vor der rausguckenden baumwurzel entfernt und das Gap ist halt komplett hinüber... und ich glaube bei dem Drop neben dem Table wurden auch n paar Holzstücke rausgezogen...das wars dann glaub ich... Freitag abend war noch alles Heile als ich da war.


----------



## schoko404 (23. Mai 2010)

tja...Danny und ich sind aus Wibe zurück und haben uns gerade unsere Strecke angesehen.
Leider wurden tatsächlich sämtliche Elemente Opfer mutwilliger Zerstörung. Die Anlieger wurden teilweise eingerissen, der Teich auf dem Table wurde mit Steinen, Erde und Pflanzen dicht geschüttet, die neuen Logos (Magura, Fox,...die noch kaum jemand kennt) wurden zerstört, das Roadgap (das stabile vordere!!!) wurde komplett zerlegt, im unteren Teil wurden sämtliche Paletten aus den Tablen gerissen, alle Gaps sind einsturzgefährdet, da die Abstützungen abgeknickt wurden, und und und...

Also Fazit: die Strecke sollte auf jeden Fall vor der Abfahrt gründlich angesehen werden. Spaß hat man da jetzt nicht mehr.

Die Strecke muss dringend komplett überarbeitet werden!
VIELEN DANK AN DIE HALBSTARKEN!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hasse diese Kiddies ohne Hirn War heute auch in WiBe. War ein schöner Tag. 
Schoko, was war mit der Bremse los?

Gruss Marc


----------



## jaamaa (23. Mai 2010)

Schade!!!
Als wir Himmelfahrt da waren, hatten wir über die Strecke so gestaunt und viel Spaß gehabt. Hätte eigentlich nach dem Kurzulaub in dieser netten ländlichen Region nicht gedacht, dass sowas bei euch da oben passieren könnte!

Aber diese Vollpfosten trifft man halt überall. Bist du sicher, dass es wirklich Kiddies waren?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Mai 2010)

Ich vermute es einfach mal, ich war auch mal jung


----------



## schoko404 (23. Mai 2010)

Ja, vermutlich neidische Kiddies, aber genau kann das NOCH keiner sagen. Die rausgerissenen Teile liegen alle verstreut herum, also die haben sich da richtig schön ausgelassen.

@ Marc: Meine Bremse hat gut funktioniert! Leider ging die Meldung von einem unglücklichen Unfall am Freitag im Steinfeld herum, von daher bin ich da auch etwas "safety" gefahren!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, kenne Dich doch schneller Habe auch von dem Unfall gehört, aber das es ein Beckenbruch war und nicht der Rücken!!


----------



## stylo (23. Mai 2010)

ich sag auch nochmal vielen dank an diese unterbelichteten schwachmaten,die die strecke zerstört haben,man seit ihr dämlich

sorry leutz für meine ausdrucksweise,bin echt stinksauer  wie kann man nur so dämlich sein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Mai 2010)

Ergebnislisten aus Winterberg sind Online!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch Tobias für Deine 1A Platzierung

...hoffe alle anderen hatten auch ihren Spass!!!


----------



## stylo (24. Mai 2010)

@ marc.... hast mal nen link für die ergebnisliste???


----------



## Tammy (24. Mai 2010)

also so wie das beschrieben würde kann ich mir nich vorstellken das i welche kiddis sich so viel mühe machen!


----------



## schoko404 (24. Mai 2010)

Ergebnisse also hier: http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/ixsnews/results-gdc-2010-winterberg
Glückwunsch Tobi!!


----------



## stylo (24. Mai 2010)

genau erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch an tobi

@Danny....wieso steht auf der liste das du abwesend warst,bist nicht angetreten??? 

@all...wo sind die anderen platzierungen,seit ihr alle nicht mitgefahren,hab nur nols danny u tobi gefunden??!!


----------



## xc90 (24. Mai 2010)

gabs das schon öfter das irgendwelche ,, halbstarken,, auf der Strecke randale betrieben haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (24. Mai 2010)

Naja einmal haben schon welche die Strecke kaputt gemacht. Aber das ist schon Jahre her
, keine Ahnung was das jetzt wieder sollte. 

Ja Dirk ich habe mir die falsche startzeit aufgeschrieben und somit meinen Lauf verpasst. 
Nächstes Jahr wird's besser aber mit der Zeit aus dem Seedingrun kann ich leben 2:28 min.


----------



## stylo (24. Mai 2010)

@danny....hab schon die zeit gesehen,die war echt nicht schlecht! 
hat keule meine bremsen ganz gelassen???


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Mai 2010)

Der ist gar nicht gefahren sondern hat einfach wieder den Keule gemacht. Die Fahrräder hat er nur zur Zierde mitgehabt. 
Aber dafür hat er ja neue Bremsen jetzt


----------



## stylo (24. Mai 2010)

was hat er denn jetzt für welche???sag nicht meine


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Mai 2010)

Haha, war ein sehr gutes WE mal wieder.
Leider kann ich nicht mehr Radfahren und Laufen, weil ich, wo ich denn mal Knieschoner getragen habe, im Rennlauf genau aufs Knie geflogen bin und nun ist mein linkes Knie doppelt so groß-.-


----------



## fiddel (24. Mai 2010)

scheiß kinder!

zu winterberg... ein sehr gutes event!
meiner meinung anch hätte aber der rookiescup wie im jahr davor als erstes stattfinden sollen...dann wär heut auch nochwas los gewesen...

willingen konnten wir leider wegen nols nicht mehr durchziehn...gestern abend haben wir noch die disse unsicher gemacht


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Mai 2010)

Doch Dirk deine Bremse hat er jetzt. 
Nils sei froh das sie angehabt hast wer weiß was sonst noch passiert wäre.


----------



## stylo (24. Mai 2010)

so danny ich komm diese woche bei dir vorbei dann gibts auf die fresse!!!


----------



## xc90 (24. Mai 2010)

aber gewlt ist doch wohl keine lösung


----------



## Camper122222 (25. Mai 2010)

Danke :-* 

Winterberg war echt gut! ! 
Die Strecke guck ich mir morgen mal an ! :-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Mai 2010)

Einer von den crashes:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkP-0sImMHI"]YouTube- Dirt Masters 2010 - The Crash - Bikepark Winterberg[/nomedia]


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Mai 2010)

Wibe war echt 1A! Hat richtig Laune gemacht! 

  Und Glückwunsch an Tobi! 

  Bin immernoch ein wenig platt, weil mir die Rippe noch ein wenig schmerzt und ich dazu noch einen riesen blauen Fleck am Oberschenkel habe. 










...und das Demo kommt weg!...


----------



## fiddel (25. Mai 2010)

aaaalter das is nols aufm crash oooder?????


----------



## JP-Lohbarbek (25. Mai 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> aaaalter das is nols aufm crash oooder?????



joooo das ist er.! krasses ding


----------



## A**x (25. Mai 2010)

Ja Winterberg war der hammer ich freu mich jetzt schon auf näcstes jahr und die strecke war richtig porno hat auf jeden spass gemacht | Ritterhausen kann kommen ...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## stylo (25. Mai 2010)

nols alter du bist berühmt!!! hoffe es ist noch alles heil an dir und am bike geblieben!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, mein Knie ist nur dick, habs mir n bisschen geprellt, sonst alles in OK


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Mai 2010)

@ Shredder,... Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Mai 2010)

Team klingt gut. Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt... 

Danke, Marc!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja Sascha verkaufe mal das schwere Demo  

Die Gabel kannst dann mir geben als ersatz 

Und dann kommt ein Yeti,Giant oder ein neues Speiseeis oder wie ?

Denk dran bald ist Rittershausen , die beste Strecke wo gibt in deutschland da müsst ihr hin ! 

@Marc 

Hast schon alle sachen beisammen ? Ist nicht mehr lang hin dann ist es soweit !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (25. Mai 2010)

Ist echt nicht mehr lang. Habe auch schon richtig bock. Weiß nicht ob ich alles zusammen habe, wir müssen uns nochmal zusammensetzen, bei Kaffee und Kuchen! Planen, damit wir auch nix vergessen!


----------



## Tammy (25. Mai 2010)

krasser abflug nols! kauft euch ein cenfield


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Mai 2010)

@Danny

Naja, so witzig ist das wirklich nicht...  Ich muss richtig treten, damit ich beschleunigen kann und den Speed halten ist auch so eine Sache. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist. Ob´s nur die 2.7er-Reifen sind? 

Schliesslich habe ich seit letztem Jahr konstant trainiert (Kondition und Kraft) und daran liegt es definitiv nicht. Sprünge sind immer ein ziemlicher Kraftaufwand und mit meinem Switch (ja, es ist leichter aber nicht deutlich) klappt alles viel besser und einfacher - auch die Stylepolizei-Academy. Wheelies und Manuals gehen überhaupt nicht, geschweigedenn auf dem Hinterrad volle Elle beschleunigen (wie beim 4x). Geht beim Switch alles ohne Probs.

Ich weiss echt nicht, wo das Problem ist. 17kg habe ich zwar nicht erreicht, aber 18,6kg sind nun auch nicht die Welt und trotzdem... 

Vielleicht weisst Du, was das sein könnte - ich habe wie gesagt echt keinen Plan, was da los ist. Blutiger Anfänger bin ich nun wirklich nicht und Pussy-Style ist auch nicht das, was ich will.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Mai 2010)

Jemand interresse an meiner Mz888 RC3 WC?? Bekomme vielleicht was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (26. Mai 2010)

Sascha gibst du mir denn dein altes bike (=  ?! 
und bei denn anderen sachen kann ich dir nich helfen, hab ich leider keine ahnung von ^^ ..

Kommt überhaupt irgentwer nach Rittershausen?


----------



## fiddel (26. Mai 2010)

wegen ritterssausen kp...

sascha evtl ne einstellungssache am hinterbau!das demo is eig vom ding her nicht so kompliziert zu fahren... am gewicht wird es nicht liegen ich hab knapp 20kg unter mir und bin sehr zufrieden!!!
ich kann mir das auch ma angucken und ma fahren wenn du willst in malle...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, fiddel, das können wir machen. Fahr´ das Rad mal in Male und dann kannst Du Dir mal einen Eindruck von machen. Ich habe echt keinen Plan, warum das so ist.


----------



## stylo (26. Mai 2010)

@marc....kannst mir ja mal ne pm schicken was du für deine  rc3 haben willst,brauch noch ne neue gabel für mein v10 
ich hoffe da kommt nen vernünftiger preis bei raus


----------



## norco_2009 (26. Mai 2010)

morgen werde ich mal die Spots in dänemark checken


----------



## Tammy (26. Mai 2010)

fahrwerk vill!?


----------



## xc90 (26. Mai 2010)

@ Lars, cool lass uns danach doch bitte mal höhren was so abgeht im hohben norden, und viel Spaß


----------



## sramx9 (26. Mai 2010)

zufällig jemand morgen in male ?


----------



## norco_2009 (26. Mai 2010)

@xc90: danke werde ich machen wenn ich die strecken gefunden habe


----------



## xc90 (26. Mai 2010)

achja Lars  wie hat dir die Strecke in kaltenkirchen gefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. Mai 2010)

> Naja, so witzig ist das wirklich nicht...  Ich muss richtig treten, damit ich beschleunigen kann und den Speed halten ist auch so eine Sache. Keine Ahnung, was da los ist. Ob´s nur die 2.7er-Reifen sind?



Also Sascha ein großes Problem ist schon mal dein Dämpfer ! 
Da der nicht mehr richtig arbeitet , da muss mal ein Service dran gemacht werden ! 
Dadurch kommt auch dein Verlust an Geschwindigkeit zustande.
Da dein Hinterrad mehr in der Luft ist als am Boden , springt es schön rum und schaft es gar nicht mehr richtig zu arbeiten ! Du beim Treten den vollen Kraftaufwand in deinen Dämpfer abgiebst anstatt in dein Hinterrad.
Bevor Du dir ein neues Rad kaufst oder aufbaust lass erst mal deinen Dämpfer Servicen.
Und deine FOX solltest du auch mal Servicen lassen und richtig einstellen ! 
Die ist nämlich für meinen Geschmack zu hart schon am Anfang des Federweges. Sie sollte erst gegen ende des Hubes Progressiv werden und nicht gleich schon von Anfang an. Aber das ist von Fahrer zu Fahrer unterschiedlich wie er es gerne haben möchte. Aber Definitiv ist deine zu Hart.
Frage mal Mr. Banyan(Marc) Der hatte auch mal ein Demo und er kann dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Und am Gaywicht liegt es Garantiert nicht. 
Leider komme ich mit einem Demo überhauptnicht zurecht da es mir einfach nicht liegt sonst würde ich schon fahren damit ! 
Aber Marc hat ja mal gesagt ein Demo ist ein Super Allrounder man kann alles damit machen von DH bis Freeride. Aber seitdem er das IH fährt merkt er so richtíg den Unterschied zwischen DH fahren und DH fahren.
Weil die ganze Geometrie einfach an das reine DH fahren angepasst ist und somit sich auf solchen Strecken einfach wohlfühlt. Anders als beim DEMO halt. 

Komme mal am Wochenende nach Malente zum Testen und dann sehen wir mal weiter aber eins ist fakt dein Dämpfer hat verkackt ! 
Der muss mal überholt werden ! 

@Jörg 

Leider nein müssen uns doch alle erholen vom Stress in Winterberg


----------



## norco_2009 (26. Mai 2010)

xc90: ja das gelände is schonmal nicht schlecht für die gegend, ist aber sehr ausbau fähig und dafür hätte ich keine zeit da ich nur alle 2wochen da bin


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Frage mal Mr. Banyan(Marc) Der hatte auch mal ein Demo und er kann dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen.


.

schwer, ein Demo ist generell auf dem DH, ich sage mal, "nicht das schnellste"Aber dennoch eine super wohlfühlgeo und deswegen traut man sich auch schnelle verblockte DH Strecken zu fahren! Das A und O ist natürlich, dass Deine Suspension funktionieren muss!!!



Danny-128 schrieb:


> Aber Marc hat ja mal gesagt ein Demo ist ein Super Allrounder man kann alles damit machen von DH bis Freeride. Aber seitdem er das IH fährt merkt er so richtíg den Unterschied zwischen DH fahren und DH fahren.
> Weil die ganze Geometrie einfach an das reine DH fahren angepasst ist und somit sich auf solchen Strecken einfach wohlfühlt. Anders als beim DEMO halt.


.

Absolut richtig!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Mai 2010)

Das hilft auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr weiter. Aber im Moment kann ich Gabel und Dämpfer nicht zu toxoholics schicken. Habe gestern kurz mit denen telefoniert und der jetzige Zeitrahmen für Service etc. liegt bei 4-6 Wochen...

Dieses Woe schaffe ich es nicht nach Male. Nächstes auf jeden Fall. Dann schauen wir uns das mal gemeinsam an.


----------



## xc90 (27. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen, was ist eher für anfänger geeignet? Hahnenklee oder Winterberg?


----------



## sramx9 (27. Mai 2010)

WiBe kann ich nicht beurteilen - aber Hake gefiel mir gut. Verschiedene Strecken. Chickenways. Northshore. bike-Laden ( zum klönen ) und Kaffeeeinkaufmöglichkeit direkt an der Talstation. Die liegt direkt an der Fußgängerzone. Witzige Mischung aus bikern und Wandersleuten.


----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2010)

wenn dämper und gabel nich funzen dann isses kein wunder das es dir nich gefällt...
wie gesagt n reiner dhler isses trotzdem nicht...

was gibt es denn in kaltenkirchen???

nem anfänger... hmm bist du dir nochnet sicher ob der sport was für dich is und musst dir noch n rad mieten usw... dann hahnenklee weils näher ran is..
aber abwechslung haste in winterberg mehr...auch um zu gucken ob dir eher dirt dh oder 4x liegt...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Mai 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> wenn dämper und gabel nich funzen dann isses kein wunder das es dir nich gefällt...
> wie gesagt n reiner dhler isses trotzdem nicht...



Naja, die Gabel funzt eigentlich sehr gut. Zug- und Druckstufe funktionieren tadellos. Dass sie etwas härter ist wie Danny das meint, finde ich auch. Aber ich weiss eben nicht, ob da nicht vielleicht doch was im argen liegt. Dämpfer arbeitet auf jeden Fall nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Zugstufe habe ich auf Maximum und trotzdem arbeitet er zu schnell.


----------



## fiddel (27. Mai 2010)

das mit dem dämpfer hat danny mir in wibe auch erz. ...

dies we werd ich nicht in malle sein da ich mit meinen kleinen pfadis auf tour bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (28. Mai 2010)

so hier,wer ist denn morgen in malle???wollt mal vorbeischauen!!!


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Mai 2010)

Falls ihr noch Klamotten oder nen Helm sucht, checkt mal meine Bikemarktanzeigen


----------



## Camper122222 (28. Mai 2010)

toll dirk ^^ 
ich hab morgen schule :-! ... 
bin also am So. am start !


----------



## schoko404 (28. Mai 2010)

also ich komme morgen rum!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Mai 2010)

Das ist voll Knorke ! Hake ähm Hauke 

Hoffentlich ist die Strecke noch ganz ?


----------



## schoko404 (28. Mai 2010)

Mach jetzt nichts los hier....!!!! Danny, wir müssen eh nochmal schnacken. Hab da ein paar Anliegen! Komm mal morgen rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (28. Mai 2010)

mist - habe mich morgen schon bei ner Tour eingeklinkt


----------



## stylo (28. Mai 2010)

ja ich komm morgen ohne bike rum,sind alle ja noch nicht zusammen,bekomm nächste woche erst meine neue gabel für mein v10    
also ick freu mich so druff,endlich dann wieder biken 
aber bring morgen helm und so alles mit,vielleicht lässt mich ja einer von euch nasen fahren  oder danny gibt mir sein bullit 

@timmö...also dein bike ist ja nicht für son hammer  weggegangen bei ebay wa???


----------



## xc90 (28. Mai 2010)

welche gabel die 888 rc3? 
was haste den für das bike bei ebay bekommen?


----------



## norco_2009 (28. Mai 2010)

ich bin erst nächstes we am start


----------



## xc90 (28. Mai 2010)

wie wars in Dk Lars?


----------



## stylo (28. Mai 2010)

@xc90....hab die gabel von mr.banyan,die 888 RC3 WORLDCUP.

@norco....ja genau wie wars in DK??wie lange bist gefahren???


----------



## xc90 (28. Mai 2010)

@ Stylo Herzlichen glückwunsch zu soeiner porno Gabel  
hat sich der werte herr Marc noch von 450 Drücken lassen?


----------



## stylo (28. Mai 2010)

@xc90...hast ihn auch gefragt???also der endpreis wird natürlich nicht verraten!!!   
mal sehen wie SIE in mein v10 reinpasst,optisch sowie fahrtechnisch!!!


----------



## xc90 (28. Mai 2010)

ja, aber nicht weil ich am Kauf interessiert war.


----------



## norco_2009 (28. Mai 2010)

@xc90 joa war ganz ok, war gestern in der nähe von silkeborg gewesen.Das gelände da ist echt der hammer nur leider ist die strecke nich so dolle ist auch ausbau fähig. die streckenlänge beträgt über einer minute, könnte  bei geiler planung aber locker das doppelte sein echt schade und ne kleine freeridestrecke gibt es auch noch.
@stylo ich brauche nich so lange wohne immer für 2 wochen in dk wegen arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Mai 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen, der Grund wird hier schon diskutiert, wie ich lese. Ich bau meine WC morgen aus und dann kommt etwas anderes rein.

Gruss Marc


----------



## schoko404 (29. Mai 2010)

Du machst das aber auch spannend Marc!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Mai 2010)

Möchte nur nichts vorher erzählen, was nachher nicht stimmt


----------



## xc90 (29. Mai 2010)

@ Danny mach doch mal diese saison wieder ein kleines downhill race in palma de malente, hätte echt bock...


----------



## schoko404 (29. Mai 2010)

Wir lassen uns überraschen! Endlich mal einer mit ner RST in Malle 
bis die Tage!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Mai 2010)

verdammt


----------



## Timmö__ (29. Mai 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @timmö...also dein bike ist ja nicht für son hammer  weggegangen bei ebay wa???



Ja, leider. Was solls.. dummerweise machen sich solangsam Entzugserscheinungen bei mir breit


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2010)

Oder Marc ist der erste mit einer fetten Zoom doppelbrücke  
Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen. 
@Bjarne 
Rennen wird's keins geben tut mir leid.


----------



## norco_2009 (29. Mai 2010)

@danny: warum gibs denn kein rennen wenn ich mal fragen darf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (29. Mai 2010)

gibt nur stress mit dem besitzer und förster bestimmt auch noch!?


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute ! 

Heute war der Beste Tag zum Biken überhaupt , nicht weil ihr alle nicht da wart  sonder heute war alles Perfekt.
Beim Grip angefangen und den Sprüngen aufgehört. So habe ich die Strecke noch nie gesehen das es so gut läuft. Tja will mal hoffen das es für die Fahrer morgen auch noch so ein geiles Wetter bleibt.

Heute waren auch wieder ein paar neue Leute aus Kiel da die sich sehr überrascht von der Strecke gezeigt haben ! 


In diesen Sinne Ride on


----------



## sramx9 (29. Mai 2010)

wäre denn morgen jemand da ???


----------



## Stolem (29. Mai 2010)

moin,
ich bin am überlegen ob ich morgen komme... 
hab mein Bike heute wieder Flott gemacht. 
Mal sehen!


----------



## norco_2009 (29. Mai 2010)

werde mich morgen mal wieder auf trail suche hier in dk begeben


----------



## stylo (29. Mai 2010)

ja heute war echt ein geiler tag zum riden,echt hammer grip,einfach echt perfekt  !!!endlich mal wieder nach nem halben jahr nen berg runtergeschossen 
und nochmal nen danke schön an danny das er mir sein bullit heute geliehen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (30. Mai 2010)

ich will auch wieder nach malle ;(


----------



## sramx9 (30. Mai 2010)

Regen


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

ach mensch jörg,wegen so ein paar tropfen,da kannst wenigstens richtig schön driften


----------



## sramx9 (30. Mai 2010)

ja ja - wenn du das rad einsaust gibst du es einfach danny zum säubern 

mal schauen - evtl. geht`s nach Male. War gestern über 3 Stunden fahren. Deshalb ist mein Antrieb noch nicht sooo groß.


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

danny ist ja auch mein mechaniker


----------



## kosh_hh (30. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ja ja - wenn du das rad einsaust gibst du es einfach danny zum säubern



ich sach nur: dörtwörker - da freut man sich aufs rad säubern


----------



## sramx9 (30. Mai 2010)

habe letzte Woche erst meine alte faltschlampe sauber gemacht ( wird verkauft ) 


wetter wird ja besser - brauche aber noch motivation


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

los jörg mach dich los,raus an die frische luft,kalt ist es auch nicht,also ich geh jetzt auch raus,aber zum fussball


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Mai 2010)

So, meine Gabel ist gestern Abend gekommen. Muss sie jeztzt nur noch einbauen.
Ist eine fast neue RS WC 09 geworden.(jetzt ist es raus und gar nicht so spannend)

Gruss MArc


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

los marc erzähl was isses???los los los los los los los !!! tu es tu es!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Mai 2010)

s.o.


----------



## norco_2009 (30. Mai 2010)

wer ist denn nächstes wochenende so in malente?? freiwillige vor


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

@ marc .... ach jetzt hab ichs kapiert  !!! na da hast dir ja echt wieder was feines geleistet toppitop


----------



## xc90 (30. Mai 2010)

nächstes wochenende? Ich unter vorbehalt.


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Mai 2010)

Mal sehen es liegt die Wahl zwischen Thale oder Malente in Abhängigkeit von der Schule


----------



## norco_2009 (30. Mai 2010)

@danny: machst ne weiterbildung???


----------



## sramx9 (30. Mai 2010)

nächstes WE wird`s bei mir leider nix...


----------



## norco_2009 (30. Mai 2010)

ich seh schon bin wohl mal wieder der einziege da


----------



## mr.honk (30. Mai 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Heute waren auch wieder ein paar neue Leute aus Kiel da die sich sehr überrascht von der Strecke gezeigt haben !


 

Moin von einem Leut aus Kiel.

Überrascht trifft es gut. In den Videos sieht die Strecke naturgemäß _etwas_ flacher aus, da ging mir gestern als Fördefahrer schon der Stift.

Wir hätten so was hier in der Nähe nicht erwartet und ick bin begeistert.
Na ja, mein verstauchter/gebrochener kleiner Finger nicht so sehr aber was solls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. Mai 2010)

@ Lars 

Ne keine Weiterbildun(naja eigentlich doch) sondern meine Technikerschule die ich fleißig jeden Tag beschuche ! 
Tja und so wie es aussieht bleibts vorerst der einzige im Wald aber ich denke Tobi u. Thore kommen auch noch !

@Dirk 

Wie dein Mechaniker ???? Ich glaube du verwechselst mich mit jemandem !
Bekomme noch die Leigebühr von dir fürs Rad "Ring Ring" 20 Mark  

@Marc 

Was wiegt denn dein Hobeln nun mit der Boxxer ? 17,5 Kg oder wie oder was. Ich habe es mir schon gedacht das du dir keine ZOOM Gabel holst 
aber gleich sowas gutes damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet ! 

@Kosh 
Den Dörtwörker kauf ich mir auch noch , das ding ist einfach Genial !


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

na super,hat auch sehr geschäppert wie de am baum hängen geblieben bist. 
ja das ist echt schön das man so eine strecke hier oben überhaupt hat,darum immer schön hegen und pflegen dann werden wir noch lange spaß dran haben denke ich!!!


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

@ danny... oh ja sorry,aber mußt du das gleich hier posten,verdammt


----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (30. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich war die Woche mal in Malente und hab dort meine ersten (schmerzhaften) DH Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ist echt ne tolle Strecke und super in Schuss!

Hier noch was zum Lachen für alle die da öfters mal sind  und den Table auch mal komplett nehmen...*ggg*

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6837


----------



## stylo (30. Mai 2010)

ElbCoastOllsen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war die Woche mal in Malente und hab dort meine ersten (schmerzhaften) DH Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ist echt ne tolle Strecke und super in Schuss!
> 
> ...



hi musst du mal im forum verfolgen wenn die meisten da sind und die bahn "rocken",mit mehreren leuten machts eh mehr spaß


----------



## Mr_Banyan (30. Mai 2010)

Das mit der Boxxer war echt eine Gelegenheit, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Sie ist noch nicht einmal eingefahren! Vielleicht 3-4 mal bewegt worden
Muss nur noch auf mein Vorbau warten.

Ok, Thale klingt sehr gut, hätte ich auch voll bock drauf!!! Ich war da immer noch nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElbCoastOllsen (31. Mai 2010)

Das werd ich machen...bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Calimero... (31. Mai 2010)

Ich würd dieses WE auch mal kommen (glaube ich ;> ) die letzten WEs hatts nie geklappt :/


----------



## kosh_hh (31. Mai 2010)

Hier mal Fotos vom GDC in Wibe:

Shredder beim Training:




Na Danny, ob das was wird mit der Filmkarriere?




Sanni vertritt die Malenter DH-Damenwelt:




Shredder beim Rennen:




nach getaner Arbeit wieder rauf aufn Berg:








Kaderschmiede Malente - nochmal Glückwunsch an Tobi:


----------



## xc90 (31. Mai 2010)

Cheersss


----------



## sramx9 (31. Mai 2010)




----------



## ole.s (31. Mai 2010)

ich will endlich eider biken XO naja hoffe das das neue casting dise woche wider an kommt  aber mit dem dirt kannn ich jetzt nen 180°


----------



## stylo (31. Mai 2010)

so morgen gibts die neue gabel !!!  Juhu *freu*


----------



## schoko404 (31. Mai 2010)

Endlich Dirk! Aber ich glaub's erst wenn du damit in Male bist!!


----------



## stylo (31. Mai 2010)

also ich wollte eigentlich am übernächsten we wieder mit mathias vorbeischauen und den berg rocken


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Mai 2010)

@Kosh 

Die Bilder sind ja der Knüller ! Selten so gelacht wie bei dem hier  
http://www.bergab.cbertram.eu/page-0076.htm
Hauke der alte Honigkuchen ! 

Aber das mit der Filmkarriere wird wohl nichts , da wir zu schnell waren und einfach so an Schneidi vorbei sind 
Dann wollte er nicht mehr mit uns reden ! 

Wann sehen wir Dich und Sanni mal wieder in Malente ? 
Hoffe doch das mit deiner Schulter geht schon wieder , so dass das SX-Trail mal wieder seine Sporen kriegt  hat sich genug ausgeruht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (31. Mai 2010)

Coole Bilders

Ab Do soll der Sommer kommen, also, wohin gehts am WE? Thale? Wibe? Male?...


----------



## norco_2009 (1. Juni 2010)

das ist ne gute frage
ich kenne bis jetzt nur malente und hahnenklee, hätte mal lust auf was neues!!


----------



## sannihh (1. Juni 2010)

wollen  sa und so wieder nach malle, hoffe auf möglichst viele bekannte gesichter ))


----------



## Deleted 72031 (1. Juni 2010)

so, dany und konsorten. wie sieht es aus diese we? thale or what )?


----------



## norco_2009 (1. Juni 2010)

wer fährt denn noch so nach thale?? und wenn ja, hätte noch jemand nen platz frei für mich??? bin auch stubenrein und pflegeleicht


----------



## Deleted 72031 (1. Juni 2010)

also, bartosch fährt, ich fahre und hätte auch noch n platz frei. hab mir gerad inner jugendherberge an der strecke n zimmer + frühstück für 24 euro gebucht. komm mit!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (1. Juni 2010)

ach ja und dany evtl. auch


----------



## Heartsfear (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich hätte einegntlich auch n platz frei... wollte nur evtl abends wieder zurück, da ich Sonntag mittag n Termin hab.... aber das entscheide ich zur not spontan. Wedder soll ja klasse werden


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. Juni 2010)

Was jetzt? Diesen SA? Thale, oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde auch SA nach Thale kommen...mit Chris!!!


----------



## Heartsfear (1. Juni 2010)

Jo, diesen Samstag... cool, denn sind wir ja schon ein paar leute^^


----------



## Deleted 72031 (1. Juni 2010)

geile sache! ich bleib bis sonntag. noch jemand?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. Juni 2010)

Kann nicht garantieren, dass ich mit nach Thale komme.

Ansonsten:

Apropos Steinfeld in Male:


----------



## sannihh (1. Juni 2010)

also wenn ihr alle nach thale fahrt,kommen wir auch


----------



## Stolem (1. Juni 2010)

kagge, ich hab bock. bin in der Zeit aber in Wien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. Juni 2010)

Wer wäre denn am SA in Palma de Malente? Können doch nicht alle nach Thale?


----------



## sramx9 (1. Juni 2010)

bei mir entscheidet es sich heute oder morgen. wollten eigentlich weg. evtl. fällt das aber ins wasser. dann wäre male wohl angesagt


----------



## trafko (1. Juni 2010)

waaaa .... nee kommt fahrt mal nich alle nach thale! sonst werd ich hier noch richtig deprie!! kannst wohl die nächsten wochen erstmal nich mehr biken


----------



## schoko404 (1. Juni 2010)

Oh Mann....ich fahr nächstes Weekend nach Hahnenklee zum Harz-Cup...Fährt da denn noch einer mit zum Wurzeln Shreddern oder hab ich "freie Fahrt" aufs Podest

Ich bleib dieses We jedenfalls in Male


----------



## Danny-128 (1. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt stehts bei mir noch in den Sternen wegen Schule ! 

Lust ist vorhanden und das sogar viel ! Ich werde das Freitag mal bekannt geben .


----------



## sramx9 (1. Juni 2010)

bei mir hat sich Male am WE gerade erledigt


----------



## kosh_hh (1. Juni 2010)

@danny
Schulter und Rippen gehen wieder. Beim Rookies Cup konnt ich schon wieder mitfahren. Wollten eigentlich am Woe zur "Mutter aller Downhills" aber nun fahren wir wohl in den Harz.

@trafko
wasn los?


----------



## trafko (1. Juni 2010)

@kosh:

google mal steissbeinfistel  

quasi n pickel der operativ entfernt werden muss ... bisher versuch ich um ne op rumzukommen, so das es normal abheilt. deswegen fällt momentan der radsport flach... hoffe aber das ich in ca. 2-3 wochen wieder loslegen kann !


----------



## xc90 (1. Juni 2010)

wie sind die aktuellen bodenverhältnisse in malente? bin am überlegen samstag mal wieder vobeizuschauen


----------



## frfreshman (1. Juni 2010)

Hat Spass gemacht heute, leicht klebrig und zwei drei Pfützen die sich aber problemlos umfahren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. Juni 2010)

trafko schrieb:


> *steissbeinfistel*
> 
> quasi n pickel der operativ entfernt werden muss ... bisher versuch ich um ne op rumzukommen, so das es normal abheilt. deswegen fällt momentan der radsport flach...



Übel, übel...  Na dann, gute Besserung und Heilung!


----------



## sannihh (2. Juni 2010)

übel und sehr schmerzhaft.....gute besserung


----------



## Mr_Banyan (2. Juni 2010)

@Danny...mach blau
@shredder...sei nicht faul und komm nach Thale
@sannihh...gute Entscheidung
@schoko...viel Spass in Hahnenklee, das Podium gehört Dir!! Ich fahre Schulenberg mit!


----------



## fiddel (2. Juni 2010)

@ hauke...
ich hab 4 lager für dich


----------



## fiddel (2. Juni 2010)

@ hauke...
ich hab 4 lager für dich


----------



## norco_2009 (3. Juni 2010)

wer ist denn am wochenende so in malente????


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. Juni 2010)

Ich komme vielleicht Samstag mal vorbei


----------



## stylo (3. Juni 2010)

hier mal ne nen update


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, also, das Touringbike hinten hättest dann aber schon aus der Nähe aufnehmen sollen. Man erkennt ja das das Upgrade gar nicht...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (3. Juni 2010)

Das Bike wird in Malente unterfordert sein
...noch Santa Cruz dekor drauf!!!


----------



## fiddel (3. Juni 2010)

sattelstütze n bisschen runter


----------



## fiddel (3. Juni 2010)

@ nols nochn platz frei?^^


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (3. Juni 2010)

klar, aber ich werde nicht lange bleiben...für ein paar Stunden, weil ich noch lernen muss.


----------



## stylo (3. Juni 2010)

@marc...ja die aufkleber will danny ja nicht rausrücken


----------



## A**x (3. Juni 2010)

Weißt einer wo ich einen namen aukleber + flagge herbekomme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (3. Juni 2010)

wie namen + flagge aukleber???fürn rahmen???was fürn namen zb???


----------



## schoko404 (3. Juni 2010)

na dirk..das sieht doch schon wieder schier aus! fehlen jetzt noch lager oder ist der bock reif für male?


----------



## stylo (3. Juni 2010)

@hauke....ist erstmal bereit für malle also dafür reicht es erstmal auf jeden fall,nur noch nen paar kleinigkeiten mit der federung/dämpfung und dann gehts wieder voll steil mit der kiste,umlenkhebelbolzen ist repariert also voll funktionsfähig  und der rest neue teile werden im herbst/winter bestellt von der insel,also für diese saison + rennen reichts auf jeden fall


----------



## A**x (3. Juni 2010)

Soo meinte ich das bloß halt für rahmen,das ist fürs auto und ist 20 cm breit


----------



## schoko404 (3. Juni 2010)

versuchs mal bei www.clickandprint.de 
hab da auch schon mal aufkleber machen lassen. musst dir halt nur ne vorlage selber gestalten!


----------



## xc90 (3. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit ihr Freaks!  
Ich wollte demnächst mal einen ölwechsel an meiner Marzocchi 66 Vf2 Lt Durchführen, 
leider finde ich nirgend angaben dazu welches öl ich nehmen soll und wie viel, von euch weiß doch bestimmt jemand bescheid oder?
Schonmal ein Dankeschön! ;D


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. Juni 2010)

Bei mir gibts auch ein Update Mein Knie geht auch schon wieder, vllt komme ich die Tage mal rum, muss halt immoment für meine mündliche Abiprüfung lernen...


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Juni 2010)

so Sportsfreunde, was is denn nu morgen mit Thale? Alle angekündigten Teilnehmer am Start?

Danny: Streben oder Spaß haben?


----------



## Deleted 72031 (4. Juni 2010)

ick bin da!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mit Chris auch da!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (4. Juni 2010)

bin sonntag in malle, wer den noch so?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Juni 2010)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> so Sportsfreunde, was is denn nu morgen mit Thale? Alle angekündigten Teilnehmer am Start?
> 
> Danny: Streben oder Spaß haben?



Ich bin morgen definitiv nicht da. Fahre nächste Woche nach Hahnenklee zum Rennen und muss die Woche auch noch was für die Uni machen. 

Viel Spaß in Thale auf jeden Fall von mir! 

P.S: Und Danke für die sehr guten Bilder, Kosh!


----------



## trafko (4. Juni 2010)

wer is denn jetzt morgen definitiv in thale am start? bin am überlegen aufgrund des wetters und dem ok vom doc trotzdem vorbei zuschauen 

Und wann sind die ersten da?


----------



## norco_2009 (4. Juni 2010)

könnte mich einer von euch vielleicht morgen aus thale wieder mitnehmen????


----------



## A**x (4. Juni 2010)

Weiß einer wie lange Chain reaction cycles bracuht wenn die ein artikle nicht auf Lager haben und denn dann erst bestellen ? Also schaffen die das vor dem 10.7 bis dahin muss es spätestens hier sein


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. Juni 2010)

A**x schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie lange Chain reaction cycles bracuht wenn die ein artikle nicht auf Lager haben und denn dann erst bestellen ? Also schaffen die das vor dem 10.7 bis dahin muss es spätestens hier sein



Ca. zwei Wochen bis es bei denen im Lager ist. Regellaufzeit. Kann aber auch vier Wochen dauern, wenn Du Pech hast.

Wenn´s in zwei Wochen bei denen ist, ist es im günstigsten Falle in ca. einer Woche bei Dir. Also, wenn alles reibungslos klappt, dann sind das ca. 3 Wochen bis die Sachen bei Dir sind.


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Juni 2010)

trafko schrieb:


> wer is denn jetzt morgen definitiv in thale am start? bin am überlegen aufgrund des wetters und dem ok vom doc trotzdem vorbei zuschauen
> 
> Und wann sind die ersten da?



also wir fahren so gegen sieben - halb acht in hh los. sind dann so gegen halb elf da. Ist ja schön, dass der Arsch wieder funktioniert 

@norco_2009
sorry - mitm polo und zwei bikes sind wir leider voll

EDIT: @shredder: gern geschehen


----------



## Heartsfear (4. Juni 2010)

Hey Lars... ich glaub ich kann dich mitnehmen... wollte eigentlich doch nicht hin, weils mir für einen tag zu viel geheize war, aber jetzt bekomm ich doch ants in the pants und werd morgen auch so gegen 8 aus kiel loseiern... wenn du beide Reifen abmachen kannst sollte dein bike mit in meinen polo passen  Wie lommst du denn hin?


----------



## norco_2009 (4. Juni 2010)

@danny: gehst du denn morgen in die schule oder fährste nach thale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin morgen nicht mit am Start in Thale ! 
Klappt leider nicht da ich am Dienstag eine von vielen Klausuren schriebe und am Wochenende was machen muss dafür ! 

Tja leider streben und kein Spass 

@ Nols 

Push Tuning also ! Hast zu viel Geld oder wie , dann mach wenigstens eine richtige FOX Feder rein 

@Marc schau dir mal die Videos von der Startseite im IBC zum Ft. William Track an gefahren von Dany Hart ! Alter das ist nicht gesund was wir uns da vor genommen haben. 

Also morgen übrigens bin ich dann mal kurz in Malente schauen was da so los ist ! War heute schon mal fahren da ist absolut GEIL !


----------



## norco_2009 (4. Juni 2010)

ja wer nich will der hat schon
ich bin vielleicht sonntag in malente


----------



## xc90 (4. Juni 2010)

Cool Dan bin ich ja doch nicht alleine, 
kann mir den jemand sagen welches und wie viel gabelöl in meine marzocchi 66vf2 lt füllen muss?
Hätte gabelöl 15w da.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (4. Juni 2010)

@Danny, habe ich gesehen und er gehört NOCH nicht zu den schnellsten! Doch lieber nach Schladming?...Da müssen wir jetzt durch!!! Aber sieht so aus, als ob Du die Bremsen dort nicht brauchst!siehe Video nochmal


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juni 2010)

@Marc stimmt wenn ich Steve mit Vornamen heiße dann brauch ich meine Bremsen nicht. 
Aber da das nicht der Fall ist wird die Scheine glühen denke ich mal. 

Wie war es in Thale heute ? Also Wettermässig denke ich mal so wie hier. Dann ist die Strecke verdammt schnell gewesen!  Hoffe alle sind mit heilen Knochen wieder daheim angekommen.


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juni 2010)

@Marc stimmt wenn ich Steve mit Vornamen heiße dann brauch ich meine Bremsen nicht. 
Aber da das nicht der Fall ist wird die Scheine glühen denke ich mal. 

Wie war es in Thale heute ? Also Wettermässig denke ich mal so wie hier. Dann ist die Strecke verdammt schnell gewesen!  Hoffe alle sind mit heilen Knochen wieder daheim angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calimero... (5. Juni 2010)

So heut das erste mal in Male gewesen ... voll geil !
Respekt an die, die so viel Arbeit in Strecke gesteckt haben !

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## stylo (5. Juni 2010)

so wer wäre denn nächstes wochenende wie am start in malle rocken???


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juni 2010)

He Phillip das war echt super heute bist auch gut zurechtgekommen oder? Hoffe man sieht sich dann des öfteren in Malente. Wie lange seit ihr dann noch da gewesen?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Juni 2010)

So, Thale war eigentlich super und die Strecke sieht natürlich auf dem Video viel viel einfacher aus.
Hatte echt eine menge Spass, bis zu einem bösen bösen Unfall eines anderen Fahrers unten am Ziel...Naja, wir haben noch ca. 30 fahrten über, d.h. ich muss auf jedenfall nochmal hin.


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2010)

Aber es ist doch keinem was von euch passiert?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, nochmal vielen dank für das hervorragende Catering Sannihh!

@ Danny nein, uns ist nichts wirklich passiert!!! Hat einen anderen böse erwischt. Ist blöd zu schreiben, muss Dir jemand mal erzählen oder ich Dir!!!
Hast Du mal bei Freecaster reingeschaut? Wo der Kommentator von Fox die Strecke abläuft! Waaaaahhnsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das gibt geile Fotos


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2010)

Na dann ist ja gut. Dachte schon da ist was passiert bei euch.


----------



## trafko (6. Juni 2010)

oh ja der unfall is echt mal übel ausgegangen.... aber bis dahin wars eigentlich n ziemlich geiler und entspannter tag.

Die letzte abfahrt hätte ich mir aber mal sparen sollen, da hats mich auch nochmal schön zerlegt. Das duschen am abend war auch gefühlt ehr wie abduschen mitm flammenwerfer


----------



## Calimero... (6. Juni 2010)

Jo war echt cool, werd auf jeden fall noch paar mal da sein!
Ich glaub die uhr war 18.30 gestern. Nur die mücken waren nervig


----------



## norco_2009 (6. Juni 2010)

ja thale war bis auf den unfall gut gewesen, ich hab auch zwei bodenproben mitgenommen.
@trafko: und wie ist es gelaufen mit der ausrede zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (6. Juni 2010)

@ Marc: gern geschehen ))
 @ Patrick: die Kratzer sind schnell verheilt 

tja war ein schöner Tag gestern bis zum Unfall.....musste noch oft dran denken


----------



## Camper122222 (6. Juni 2010)

Hey leuts, 
Ich lebe auch noch  ^^ 
werde nä. wochenende bestimmt oben sein ! 
mfg tobi


----------



## trafko (6. Juni 2010)

@sannihh: klar in ein paar tagen sind die schon wieder vergessen 


aber ich hab auch noch ganze zeit an den armen aber leider auch dämlichen typen gedacht. da kann man echt froh sein das die leatt geschichte aus dem motorsport auch in die mtb welt einzug gefunden hat! meins is jetzt auch schon unterwegs!


werde kommendes we wahrscheinlich in malente aufschlagen... sonntag!


----------



## trafko (6. Juni 2010)

@sannihh: klar in ein paar tagen sind die schon wieder vergessen 


aber ich hab auch noch ganze zeit an den armen aber leider auch dämlichen typen gedacht. da kann man echt froh sein das die leatt geschichte aus dem motorsport auch in die mtb welt einzug gefunden hat! meins is jetzt auch schon unterwegs!


werde kommendes we wahrscheinlich in malente aufschlagen... sonntag!


----------



## Tammy (6. Juni 2010)

werde versuchem am so auch mal wieder da zu sein =)


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juni 2010)

Also das Video von heute ist leider fÃ¼r MTB-News zu groÃ ! 
Muss ich mal eine CD Brennen damit ich das mal weiter reiche.

@Patrick 
Das ist ja gut das dir auch eins Bestellt hast , sicher ist sicher ! Kann hier nur noch mal sagen dass es das Alpinestars bei BvZ fÃ¼r 245â¬ gibt und das sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus.


----------



## schoko404 (6. Juni 2010)

Aufs Video bin ich auch mal gespannt Danny!
Wer Interesse hat kann natürlich auch mal mein EVS-Brace in Male probetragen/-fahren. Das Teil ist im Vergleich zum Leatt und Alpinestars wesentlich günstiger! Muss ja nicht immer erst was passieren bevor man sich son Teil kauft!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. Juni 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mir in nächster Zeit ein Neck-Brace zulegen werde. Man sieht und hört ja einiges und insbesondere in Wibe wäre der eine Fahrer mit einem NB sicher glimpflich davon gekommen. 

Was allerdings echt doof ist, dass es kaum einen Laden in SH oder HH gibt, wo man verschiedene Größen vom jeweiligen Hersteller anprobieren könnte. Nun gut, Norddeutschland ist kein DH-Bundesland, aber naja... 

Wäre kommenden SA in Hähnchenklee auch lieber mit NB unterwegs...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (6. Juni 2010)

@Shredder, doch!! in Kaltenkirchen bei Mehlan kannst Du alle anprobieren Habe ich meins auch her!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (7. Juni 2010)

also ich werd nächstes we auch in malle sein,weiß aber noch nicht genu ob sa o so


----------



## trafko (7. Juni 2010)

naja also ich denke das es auch mehrere läden gibt die neck braces führen. man müsste sich aber ehr in mx stores umschauen, denn expleziet für dh oderso gibs ja noch keine nb....


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Juni 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> @Shredder, doch!! in Kaltenkirchen bei Mehlan kannst Du alle anprobieren Habe ich meins auch her!!



Danke für die Info, Marc! Dann werde ich mich mal dahin begeben die Tage! 



trafko schrieb:


> naja also ich denke das es auch mehrere läden gibt die neck braces führen. man müsste sich aber ehr in mx stores umschauen, denn explizit für dh oder so gibs ja noch keine nb....



Das wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte, der Leatt z.Bsp. wäre "nur für DHer" konzipiert worden. Kommt also doch alles aus dem MX-Bereich?


----------



## norco_2009 (7. Juni 2010)

wäre morgen einer in malente??


----------



## xc90 (7. Juni 2010)

naja ich werde mir demnächst mal eine protektorjacke bestellen..oma hat nämlich angst um ihren enkel,  daher muss oma auch zahlen


----------



## schoko404 (7. Juni 2010)

So ists richtig! Immer nen Sponsor suchen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (7. Juni 2010)

so siehts aus


----------



## xc90 (7. Juni 2010)

was halted ihr den von dieser Protjacke http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...por-Pressure-Suit-Body-Armor-2010::18547.html

?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. Juni 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> was halted ihr den von dieser Protjacke http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...por-Pressure-Suit-Body-Armor-2010::18547.html
> 
> ?



Die ist eigentlich nicht verkehrt. Auf jeden Fall besser als nur mit einem T-Shirt durch die Gegend zu heizen. 

























...obwohl: eigentlich reicht auch ein Pulli völlig aus...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (8. Juni 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> was halted ihr den von dieser Protjacke http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...por-Pressure-Suit-Body-Armor-2010::18547.html
> 
> ?


----------



## norco_2009 (8. Juni 2010)

wer ist denn morgen so in malente am start???


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Lars !  Also ich bin nicht da weil ich Donnerstag English Klausur schreibe das wird nichts , heißt wieder Lernen angesagt.

Hier nochmal in eigener Sache ! 
Wer hat ein Schutzgasschweißgerät günstig abzugeben ? 

Und noch was !
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7013


----------



## norco_2009 (8. Juni 2010)

moin danny bei dem ganzen lehrnstress brauchste doch mal ne stunde pause oder zwei


----------



## xc90 (8. Juni 2010)

@ Daniel Danke für das video, habe mir inzwischen auch die Kettenführung rangebaut, wobei ich mindestens 1kg alu Geraspelt habe bis ich das ding einieger maßen passent hatte will echt mal wissen was sich die okels bei Scott bei so einer sch...e gedacht haben 
achja was willst du mit nem Schweisgerät?


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juni 2010)

Mein Rasenmähertrekker Bruzeln an den schwachen Stellen und so ! 
Da muss ein wenig was dran gemacht werden damit die wahnsinnigen 12,5 Ps auch ordentlich nach vorne gehen könne :d 

@Lars 
Leider nein , pause ist nicht drin sonst habe ich schlechte karten für die Pröfung nachher am ende des Semesters !


----------



## Camper122222 (9. Juni 2010)

ist jmd am sa. oben ? 
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (9. Juni 2010)

Ja ich und Dirk und Timmey und mal sehen wer noch alles ! Hauke ist in Hanenklee zum Rennen!


----------



## Calimero... (9. Juni 2010)

Ich werd dieses WE nicht kommen, warte auch noch auf mein Protektor 
Ausserdem muss ich ja noch das Spiel aus der Dämpferaufnahme kriegen :/


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juni 2010)

ei ma gucke....
kann schon sein das ....


----------



## trafko (9. Juni 2010)

werd auch versuchen sa da zu sein aber wohl ehr später und denn bissl länger bis acht oderso...


----------



## xc90 (9. Juni 2010)

und? wie Viele mückenstiche habt ihr an euren Körpern gezählt? 
ich habe 11


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juni 2010)

pffff..... persönlicher Rekord aus dem Jahr 1986: ungefähr 85 - 90 Stück


----------



## SPEE (9. Juni 2010)

Ist jemand von euch Racern in Willingen...?


----------



## stylo (9. Juni 2010)

jo ich bin samstag auch da!!!ich hoffe da kommen noch nen paar rocker von euch vorbei 
jörg du auch!!!!! 

@Danny.....nimmst kamera wieder mit für beweisfotos von timmääääää für seine frau


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Juni 2010)

Komme evtl. auch, wenn das Wetter keine Katastrophe wird 

In Willingen bin ich leider nicht, aber super interressant, wenn man das Starterfeld sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (10. Juni 2010)

@der neue: ...ich kann spiel aus dämperbuchsen bekommen...sag mir die maße der buchsen und ich dreh dir neue aus edelstahl...


----------



## sramx9 (10. Juni 2010)

@ Dirk
mal schauen. Ich habe am Montag begonnen mein Remedy auseinanderzunehmen und die ganzen Gelenke mal zu säubern. Habe den Rahmen komplett zerlegt. Habe dabei gesehen, dass ein Lager gebrochen ist und 1 anderes etwas rauh läuft.
Könnte es so wieder zusammenbauen - aber evtl bekomme ich relativ schnell neue Lager, dass ich ihn dann mit den neuen zusammenbaue.


----------



## fiddel (10. Juni 2010)

was für lager brauchste denn? und wie viele?


----------



## fiddel (10. Juni 2010)

wer von euch war schonmal bei der dirtranche zum helfen? die jungs aus nms?
wär auch m dabei den pumptrack schaufenl


----------



## sramx9 (10. Juni 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> was für lager brauchste denn? und wie viele?


 
Ei die beiden von der WIppe ( eins defekt, eins läuft rauh )
und das linke unten in der Kettenstrebe.
Hast du Connections ???










gruß

Jörg


----------



## fiddel (10. Juni 2010)

ja hab ich schikc mir ne PN mit maßen und anzahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2010)

Fiddel und Buchsen drehen da kannst lange warten. Das hat er bei mir auch nicht hinbekommen. 
@ Jörg 
schau mal wegen den Lagern bei SKF oder Ina-wälzlager nach da sind die alle zu bekommen und recht günstig. 

@ Marc 
hast schon alles zusammen für die Reise?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (10. Juni 2010)

Ähh, Bike, zwei U-Hosen, Helm, Bier, Chips...fehlt was??

...na mal ehrlich, lass uns mal treffen demnächst und ein Plan machen. Nachher vergessen wir wirklich was!

Bin immer noch sehr beeindruckt von dem WC


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Juni 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Fiddel und Buchsen drehen da kannst lange warten. Das hat er bei mir auch nicht hinbekommen.



Also bei mir waren es maximal 4 Werktage Lieferzeit Und hab schon ein paar Bestellungen abgegeben


----------



## sramx9 (10. Juni 2010)

@ Danny
Danke - Sache ist die, dass ich noch Garantie drauf habe. Habe meinem Händler schon geschrieben. Mal sehen wie schnell es klappt. Sonst besorge ich sie über fiddel oder so.

@fiddel
Apropos Lager. Ich habe noch eine Speci-Pedale rumliegen. Da ist ein Lager geschrottet. Hat aber anscheinend zöllige Maße. Kannst du so was auch besorgen ???


----------



## fiddel (10. Juni 2010)

mess das aus ich guck was ich amchen kann

@ danny von dir hab ich nie maße oder zeichnungen bekommen die sind immer auf halber strecke verschollen!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juni 2010)

Dann geh mal zu Nols dem habe ich sie gegeben und dir auch gesagt das er sie hat. 
Das ist ja schon fast ein Jahr her. Naja nun habe ich mir ja welche bestellt bei TF Tunning. Lecker Edelstahl. 

@ Jörg ja dann soll dein Händler Gas geben sonst gibt's Haue.


----------



## Calimero... (10. Juni 2010)

Mir gehts eher um die Schrauben und nicht um die Buchsen...
Noch konkreter gehts mir um:

Flat Head Sexbolt 90 C-Sink OD8xM6x1x27L Astro MBT-29-SL

so die bezeichnung von Mongoose  find im netz einfach keinen passenden "sexbolt"


----------



## sramx9 (10. Juni 2010)

sodele - Wippe und Kettenstrebe sind auf dem Weg in die Heimat.
Bekommen dann nächste Woche neue Lager. 
Wenn es gut läuft nächstes WE wieder fit.


----------



## stylo (11. Juni 2010)

so wer ist denn morgen alles am start in malle???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Juni 2010)

Hauke und meine Herrlichkeit sind morgen in Hähnchenklee beim Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (11. Juni 2010)

@ Sascha 
1. Kein Diesel  - 280E sexyzylinder ( seit 3 Std TÜV neu - 0 Mängel  )
2. Lager gehen auf Garantie - deshalb Händler
3. Viel Spaß im Harz


----------



## trafko (12. Juni 2010)

also ich bin gegen zwei glaub ich da!


----------



## Camper122222 (12. Juni 2010)

Hey leuts, 
also ich komm heut nich mehr -.- 
bin krank geworden .... ! viel spaß heut noch


----------



## trafko (12. Juni 2010)

@danny: hier denn mal meine mail addi: [email protected]

bitte alle fotos von mir auch die mit den airbikes


----------



## stylo (12. Juni 2010)

yeah airbike rulez   das war echt geil 

@danny....und ja ich hab meine beule aus der felge wieder rausbekommen !!


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Juni 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.de/SantaCruzerone/105_1206#


----------



## Danny-128 (12. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich dir Bilder nicht direkt von Picasa hier hochladen ! 
Weiß eine wie das geht ??


----------



## trafko (12. Juni 2010)

eah was das fürn kauderwelsch bei deinem letzten kommentar?
hast mir die bilder schon geschickt?


----------



## stylo (12. Juni 2010)

wo sind denn die airbikes???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (12. Juni 2010)

Ne hae ich noch nicht aber du kannst sie dir alle direkt bei Picasa runterladen ! 
Dann brauch ich nicht so viel schicken.
Die Airbikes kommen jeden moment bin schon seit 1:30 Stunden am Hochladen.
Immer mal wieder aktualiesieren die Seite ! 

 @ Patrick 

Ich will halt mal direkt ein Bild aus dem Picasa Ordner in IBC hier ins Forum laden, so als Anschauungsmaterial so wie es mit dem Bilder aus IBC selber auch geht !


----------



## sramx9 (12. Juni 2010)

gääähnnn


----------



## trafko (12. Juni 2010)

so bin gerade dabei mir follow me anzuschauen.... schon der erste segment hat mich total geflashed!!!! Hunter und sorge zeigen da die derbste big mounten/trail action die ich seit langem gesehen habe.... und die mukke dazu geht nur nach vorne!!! 

so ich muss weiterschauen


----------



## stylo (12. Juni 2010)

AirBike Rulez 

Trafko u ich


----------



## trafko (12. Juni 2010)

echt zu geil ich könnt mich wegschmeißen !!! ich glaub ich steig auch aufs airbike um ...


----------



## stylo (12. Juni 2010)

also ich hab mir gerade eins bestellt bei airbikespornös.com in weinrot mit silbersteifen  sauber junge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (13. Juni 2010)

Ach du Schei.e


----------



## norco_2009 (13. Juni 2010)

wer ist denn mal nächsten freitag so am start??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## stylo (13. Juni 2010)

bin wahrscheinlich samstag dann auch wieder da!!


----------



## sramx9 (13. Juni 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> AirBike Rulez
> 
> Trafko u ich




seid ihr die neuen Prototypen von GHOST gefahren ?


----------



## stylo (13. Juni 2010)

schei§§e da hat uns jörg doch erwischt


----------



## sramx9 (13. Juni 2010)

scheinen aber sehr leicht zu sein. Aber DH-bikes mit "Luftdämpfer" ???


----------



## stylo (13. Juni 2010)

das ist die neuste entwicklung von dh-AirBikes.trafko u ich hatten nun ml das glück diese geilen dinger zu testen,also ich hab mir ja gleich eins bestellt fürn schmalen taler  ..... spam spam spam


----------



## Danny-128 (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo Dirki ! 

Habe mir gerade eine neue Kurbel bestellt ! Damit mein V10 noch leichter wird 






Ne aber da die Truvativ kacke ja nicht hält wollte ich mal fragen ob du dann meine alte Holzfeller haben willst ? 
Ist ja für 150mm hinterbau wegen Bergamondo und so !


----------



## stylo (13. Juni 2010)

hast dann noch nen 83 innenlager für mich  können wir ja mal am we drüber sprechen.wo hast du deine gekauft dann guck ich da auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (13. Juni 2010)

Bei Bike-Parts-Online ! War voll Billig


----------



## xc90 (13. Juni 2010)

Hab Bock mir was ,,neues,, aufzubauen was haltet ihr von den Hasen hier?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/279992/cat/all


----------



## Mr_Banyan (14. Juni 2010)

Das finde ich z.B. besser ! Ich bin aber auch kein Grossmann Fan

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/278280/cat/45

Alles klar, nochmal schön mit einer Camber 200g sparen! Dieses WE war mir das Wetter zu besch..., hoffe nächstes geht klar


----------



## Heartsfear (14. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre freitag nach der Arbeit in Malle... oder ist sonst jemand in oder zum Ende der Woche für ne Feierabendrunde zu haben? Ab morgen solls ja trockener werden.


----------



## xc90 (14. Juni 2010)

Ne, das grün ist nicht schön und auch die Form des Rahmens ist komisch da könnte auch Fischer draufstehen. Grossman, so hieß mein alter Schuldirektor das war ein richtig zäher Brocken.


----------



## Danny-128 (14. Juni 2010)

Bjarne nimm lieber das Solid ! Da ist der Name Programm. Grossman ist dir glaube ich auch viel zu groß und sieht auch nicht so gut aus. Ist Sackschwer und für Malente mal das völlig verkehrte Bike. Naja du wirst schon wissen was du machst. 
@ Marc ja klar nochmal 200 Gramm sparen kann ja nicht sein das dein IH leichter ist als mein V10


----------



## norco_2009 (14. Juni 2010)

wer ist denn für ne frührunde am freitag in malente zuhaben, so ab 9 bis 12 uhr


----------



## stylo (14. Juni 2010)

sag mal bjarne wieviel willst denn überhaupt ausgeben???


----------



## xc90 (14. Juni 2010)

Okay, von grossman lasse ich Dan doch erstmal die Finger, 
@ stylo, was ich ausgeben will steht eigentlich noch ganicht so richtig fest, ich werde erstmal ein wenig sparen und werde mal schauen was mir so bis zu Beginn der Saison 2011 so an Rahmen über den weg leuft. 
Hat sonst jemand von euch was anzubieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (14. Juni 2010)

anfang saison 2011 kann man mal über ein graues glory sprechen...^^


----------



## xc90 (14. Juni 2010)

Okay, von grossman lasse ich Dan doch erstmal die Finger, 
@ stylo, was ich ausgeben will steht eigentlich noch ganicht so richtig fest, ich werde erstmal ein wenig sparen und werde mal schauen was mir so bis zu Beginn der Saison 2011 so an Rahmen über den weg leuft. 
Hat sonst jemand von euch was anzubieten?


----------



## xc90 (14. Juni 2010)

Glorys sind auch sexy


----------



## Deleted 72031 (15. Juni 2010)

hola!! wer ist denn von euch am we in malente? samstag? sonntag?
Los, los!!
Und wo krieg ich son air bike! ihr seids geil  lustig, lustig


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Juni 2010)

Ja also ich könnte am Freitag und Samstag kommen. Mal sehen wie das Wetter ist!


----------



## stylo (15. Juni 2010)

also wetter soll ja gut werden am we.also ich wollte da auch am samstag kommen 

@christopher....sind eigentlich erst prototypen,erst ab herbst zu erwerben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (15. Juni 2010)

Kann man sich die Dinger auch vorbestellen?


----------



## Calimero... (15. Juni 2010)

Hab vor am Samstag da zu sein ! Je nach Wetterlage...


----------



## schoko404 (15. Juni 2010)

bin auch am Samstag da!
Wie siehts eigentlich mit ner kleinen gemeinsamen Roadgap-Wiederaufbau-Aktion aus?
Ich denke gemeinsam ist zumindest das vordere kleine Gap schnell wieder aufgebaut.
Ich werde mal ein wenig Werkzeug mitbringen und dann schauen wir mal...


----------



## fiddel (15. Juni 2010)

was war nun eig alles kaputt als wir in wibe warn?
ist das alles wieder heil?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. Juni 2010)

Bin auch am SA da! Hossa!


----------



## schoko404 (15. Juni 2010)

@fiddel: Bis auf die beiden Roadgaps ist alles wieder ok


----------



## stylo (15. Juni 2010)

wettervorhersage malente 
http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersa...hland/2da411a87edd8e7da4dc455a07f4d727/tage/1

also ich bin da!!!am samstag!!!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (16. Juni 2010)

also ich bin freitag morgen und samstag nachmittag da


----------



## Deleted 72031 (16. Juni 2010)

also das hört sich nach nem spaßigen samstag an! dann sehen wir uns. ich werd dann auch samstag kommen. aber es soll regnen... un dich bin doch n schönwetterbiker...


----------



## norco_2009 (16. Juni 2010)

dann kauf dir mal so ein paar pussyschutzbleche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 72031 (16. Juni 2010)

du bist doch der, der seinen lenker verbogen hat, weils ein bißchen matschig war, oder ?


----------



## norco_2009 (16. Juni 2010)

ne leider zu weit gesprungen, den matsch bin ich schön ausgewichen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. Juni 2010)

Jetzt gibt´s einen verbalen Schlagabtausch! 

Nicht dass das so endet:


----------



## fiddel (16. Juni 2010)

sam hill fällt aus!


----------



## xc90 (16. Juni 2010)

Macht doch nichts.


----------



## sramx9 (16. Juni 2010)

Wollte der am Wochenende nach Male kommen ???? Mist - wäre geil gewesen


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2010)

Ein speiseeis Fahrer weniger ist nicht so wild. Dann jan Minaar mehr Punkte sammeln und sich mit Gee streiten! 
Ich glaube bei dem Wetter gerade mach ich mich gleich mal auf den weg nach der strecke hin


----------



## stylo (16. Juni 2010)

und wat sagt die strecke???


----------



## Calimero... (16. Juni 2010)

Also falls ihr noch Holz braucht für die Gaps... ich glaub ich eventuell noch alte balken und bretters, muss ma gucken. Welche länge sollten die haben falls ihr welche braucht ? Ich glaub die ich hab wären 5 oder 6 meter lang.
Aber wie gesagt muss erst noch gucken ob die überhaupt noch da sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2010)

Hört sich gut an Philipp. Wenn noch da dann bring mit. 
War doch lieber mit dem Moped weg ist geiler gewesen!  aber denke mal die ist trocken wie Wüste.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. Juni 2010)

Calimero... schrieb:


> Also falls ihr noch Holz braucht für die Gaps... ich glaub ich eventuell noch alte balken und bretters, muss ma gucken. Welche länge sollten die haben falls ihr welche braucht ? Ich glaub die ich hab wären 5 oder 6 meter lang.
> Aber wie gesagt muss erst noch gucken ob die überhaupt noch da sind!



Alter, benutz das Codewort! Das CODEWORT!  

Warum wird eigentlich der P-Meister nicht vorher gefragt...


----------



## schoko404 (16. Juni 2010)

@shredder: alles schon geklärt!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. Juni 2010)

Kein Problem, Hauke. War doch eh nur Spaß.


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2010)

Hier mal für die Leute was zum schauen ! Die steilste Strecke in der ganzen Welt !
http://cdn1.mpora.com/mporaPlayer2.10112009.1742.swf?id=ByKQP87WN&site=live


----------



## Danny-128 (16. Juni 2010)

He Marc woher wusstest du eigentlich das die Kurbel mein Rad genau 200gr. leichter machen wird !  
Ist das ma geil oder was ! Endlich keine Truvativ mehr und noch viel gaywicht gesparrt.
Mal sehen wie sich das ding im Gaylände macht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (16. Juni 2010)

beim abnehmen kannste auch ne menge gaywicht sparen
ich bin schon 5kg leichter das schaft keine kurbel


----------



## Mr_Banyan (17. Juni 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> He Marc woher wusstest du eigentlich das die Kurbel mein Rad genau 200gr. leichter machen wird !
> Ist das ma geil oder was ! Endlich keine Truvativ mehr und noch viel gaywicht gesparrt.
> Mal sehen wie sich das ding im Gaylände macht ?


 
Weil ich Truvativ fahre und die Camber auch haben wollte sehr geil dat Ding!!!

WE=Regen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. Juni 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> WE=Regen



Sag´ das bitte nicht.


----------



## fiddel (17. Juni 2010)

@danny ...wann starten wir unser thale übgedöns?


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Juni 2010)

Marc das regnet nicht hier in Malente ! Mach dich mal auf den weg oder du holst dir mal ein Wetterinfo von der Quelle. 
Willst du dir die Camber immer noch holen? Macht schon was her dat Dingen. Sieht schneidig aus und erst der Karton dazu : D 
los kaufen !


----------



## xc90 (17. Juni 2010)

@ Daniel hat gekostet?


----------



## stylo (17. Juni 2010)

ach männerz,scheiß auf regen!!!


----------



## xc90 (18. Juni 2010)

Nein wir sind aus Zucker


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Juni 2010)

Preis gibt's beim Link zu BPO ! Über Preise spricht man nicht die , hat man  
Ich bin nicht aus Zucker. Wer ist denn heute Abend da ?


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Juni 2010)

leider nicht,wäre jemand heute nachmittag da oder sind alle arbeiten oder schauen fussball????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Juni 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> leider nicht,wäre jemand heute nachmittag da oder sind alle arbeiten oder schauen fussball????


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Juni 2010)

Fußball!  
Also ich komm morgen ...


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Juni 2010)

ja geiles foto


----------



## stylo (18. Juni 2010)

jooooo fussball schland sag ich nur,bin auch morgen da!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Juni 2010)

bin auch morgen da, ab wann seit ihr so da


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Juni 2010)

ja was war das denn für ein anfänger fussball, wäre ich doch nur biken gefahren


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Juni 2010)

Geil Deutschland hat auf den Sack bekommen. Jetzt sieht man wie gut die Spiele.


----------



## norco_2009 (18. Juni 2010)

joa da kann der pole das tor nicht treffen


----------



## fiddel (18. Juni 2010)

dat war wohl nichts!
...denk leider nicht das es dies we was wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (18. Juni 2010)

Pole?


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juni 2010)

Boah ... wat wird jetzt wieder für ein negativer kram geredet ( Poldi ausgenommen - DER hätte wirklich mal treffen können ) - aber sonst war es wirklich nicht schlecht. Habe gesprochen.


----------



## Calimero... (18. Juni 2010)

So morgen komm ich mit 20kg Fahrrad und 60kg Morewood egal was fürn Wetter ist ;>


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juni 2010)

Codewort !!!


----------



## Calimero... (18. Juni 2010)

Hat sich erledigt :O


----------



## fiddel (18. Juni 2010)

welches KOTwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. Juni 2010)

Langsam machen sich diese Fussballprolls grotesk lächerlich. Nun heisst es, Fussball wäre eine "Kampfsportart"...   

Na, was sind denn dann Wing-Tsun und Teak-Won-Do? Killersportarten? Aua, aua...


----------



## Heartsfear (18. Juni 2010)

Ach, jetzt ist wieder der Pole schuld hmm?? Jaja... wäre er ein echter Pole , würde er für Polen spielen!


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juni 2010)

Muss ich erwähnen, dass mein Hinterbau noch beim Händler ist ??? 
Weil Trek es nicht schafft innerhalb einer Woche nen Satz Lager zu schicken.


----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2010)

jörg du armes ding  

hab ich dir schon erzählt das ich jetzt u danny fahre zum radeln???


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juni 2010)

danke dirk - jetzt geht `s  mir schon viel besser 

pfff - zum "RADELN" hätte ich ja auch noch Räder hier - nur halt nicht für Male


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juni 2010)

OT - was mir hier im Malente-Thread auffällt - wenn man einen Beitrag schreibt dauert es "ewig" ( ca 15 Sekunden ) bis er gespeichert und angezeigt wird. In den anderen Threads geht das sehr viel schneller - ist ds nur bei mir so ?


----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2010)

ja irgendwie ist das bei dir nur so also bei mir ist das nicht,bei mir ist der text sofort da!! 

du weißt ja "radeln" kann ich ja auch nicht


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juni 2010)

was nennst du es dann ???  duck und wech ( weißt ja von wem es kommt  )


----------



## Deleted 72031 (19. Juni 2010)

wer ist denn nu da heute??


----------



## norco_2009 (19. Juni 2010)

ich bin da, mach mich ca in ner stunde aufm weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Juni 2010)

Bin gegen 13.30h da! Bis später!


----------



## Camper122222 (19. Juni 2010)

ich komme auch gleich hoch noch essen und so ^^


----------



## schoko404 (19. Juni 2010)

bin auch gleich da!


----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2010)

war heute ja echt mal nen geiler tag,also am ende war der grip echt mega hammer geil und erst recht das gap geht echt SAHNE!!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (19. Juni 2010)

mein neuer lenker ist heute noch eingetroffen, 2 stunden zu spät
wer ist denn alles so morgen vormittag da???


----------



## schoko404 (19. Juni 2010)

Bin morgen wieder auch wieder da.
Hier zwei Bilder vom neuen "alten" Gap. Läuft echt Sahne!

@ Phillip: Gute Besserung deinem Bein. Hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen. Bis bald!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (19. Juni 2010)

Ja, das war heute echt  

Der neue Gap ist echt super geil! Das Brummen ist legendär! 

@Lars 
Bin morgen nicht da, aber weisst ja.

@Philip

Gute Besserung und lass es uns wissen, was die Medizinmänner gesagt haben.


----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2010)

wieso was isn mit phillip geschehen,wo ich abgehauen bin war er doch noch gesund??


----------



## Calimero... (19. Juni 2010)

Jo allet bestens 
Wunde wurd genäht und hab nen Verband bekommen. Alles halb so wild !
Aber nächstes We fällt erstmal flach =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (19. Juni 2010)

@Phillip...sage mal was hast gemacht???hast gap gesprungen???


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2010)

Ja heute war nicht schlecht  sollte man mal wiederholen !
Tja Philipp denn ist ja alles schier ! Dachte schon schlimmeres , das du da oben halb verblutet bist  
Aber jetzt kennst ja den Weg da lang,du verrückter 

@Jörg bei mir dauert das auch immer ewig bis mal was passiert wenn man eine Nachricht tippt. Dann sagt er auch immer noch was wegen einer Umfrage ????? Naja egal. 

@Lars 
Das ist ja super gelaufen mit deinem Lenker  kannst ja dann morgen gleich mal ausprobieren !

@ All 

*Lass die Finger weg von den Frauen ! Dann ist viel mehr Zeit zum Biken *


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2010)

Das sieht ja super aus!! Ok, ich bereue es doch ein wenig das ich heute nicht da war.

Gruss Marc


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo ! Haaaalllo ! 

Ich kann morgen doch kommen !  dann gehts rund.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (19. Juni 2010)

@Danny, dann werde ich mal gegen mittag da sein!!


----------



## xc90 (19. Juni 2010)

das neuen gap sieht irgendwie höher aus, oder teuscht das nur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (20. Juni 2010)

Gabel von sharky is wieder da - hinterbau noch nich - seufz

GAP`S noch höher ? - oh jee


----------



## norco_2009 (20. Juni 2010)

@danny wann bist denn morgen da???


----------



## norco_2009 (20. Juni 2010)

so ich mach mich so langsam mal aufm weg, bin so in ner stunde da


----------



## Deleted 72031 (20. Juni 2010)

leute, leute! ich werd jetzt noch frühstücken und dann bin ick och da! also bis gleich!


----------



## stylo (20. Juni 2010)

ja also das gap ist schon nen bissl höher geworden aber irgendwie leichter zu springen


----------



## frfreshman (20. Juni 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Einiges weniger an Distanz zu überbrücken um sauber im Gefälle zu landen wie es aussieht. Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt.
Plant auch jemand das hintere (Reitweg) wieder aufzubauen?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. Juni 2010)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Einiges weniger an Distanz zu überbrücken um sauber im Gefälle zu landen wie es aussieht. Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt.
> Plant auch jemand das hintere (Reitweg) wieder aufzubauen?



1. Ja, springt sich einfacher als das alte Gap. Man hat mehr Ruhe bei der Anfahrt. Ist zwar höher geworden - ca. 10 cm, aber man kommt "sicherer" runter.

2. Der hintere ist auch geplant, ich weiss aber nicht, wann Danny und Hauke das konkret in Angriff nehmen wollen.


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Juni 2010)

Wir nehmen das nicht in Angriff ! 

Eins reicht ! Jetzt gibts erst mal wichtigeres.

@ Marc 

Wir ja noch ein wenig länger da aber nur einmal gefahren.
Kurz nach dem ihr dann los seit hat es mal richtig angefangen zu Schiffen ! 
War aber mal interessant zu sehen wie schnell es geht bis manche löcher voll sind mit Wasser innerhalb kürzester Zeit.
Und wo der gute Mutterboden dann überall bleibt , wenn es so Regnet


----------



## stylo (20. Juni 2010)

@Danny....was ist denn wichtiges geplant an der strecke in der nächsten zeit,also welche besserungen???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Juni 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wir nehmen das nicht in Angriff !
> 
> Eins reicht ! Jetzt gibts erst mal wichtigeres.



Danny, reg´ Dich doch nicht so auf! Dann habe ich es mißverstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2010)

@Danny, werde nachher bei Chris im Laden, mein Bike wieder einmal säubern!
Hätte ich das vorher gewusst...naja, hoffentlich fahre ich dieses Jahr nochmal im trockenen


----------



## fiddel (21. Juni 2010)

danny regt sich doch nicht auf! er hat recht das die strecke ausgefahren genug is und das man erst einmal die richtige strecke ausbessern sollte...da haben wir im winter schon von gesprochen! danach wir wohl auch wieder zeit für das 2. gap sein 

@danny: schön das wir ein paar leute zum bauen motivieren konnten 

ich lieg im bett kann mich kaum rühern mein rücken is verhärtet jede bewegung tut weh...wird sich wohl noch mehr verzögern das ich in malle mal wieder aufschlage...

der doc meinte ich soll nen ausgleichssport machen


----------



## xc90 (21. Juni 2010)

Wie währe es den mit BMX?  gute Besserung !


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2010)

@ Fiddel recht hast ! 
Gute Besserung mien Jung . Wird mal Zeit das du mal wieder auftauchst.
Und Sport machst schön Atzenstube bischen die Muckis in Form bringen.

@Marc 

Nicht das Chris dein Rad sauber macht 

Ja trocken auf alle fälle aber du weißt ja was los ist ! Sonst halt Willingen oder Harz mal testen !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2010)

Willingen wäre schon das richtige, hat ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit F.W.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2010)

Aber nur ein bischen ! Ist viel zu kurz  
Aber könnte man mal einen Abstecher hin wagen.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (21. Juni 2010)

Ich kann Sa


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich nicht !  
mal sehen was so anliegt ?


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juni 2010)

Werde jetzt ins Bettchen gehen und ordentlich ein Abknacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (22. Juni 2010)

fail


----------



## trafko (22. Juni 2010)

moinsen jungs,

spez an danny: hier mal mein vid, auf dem auch die strecke in lüneburg zu sehen ist ( ab da wo ich mein fullface auf hab) ist aber längst nicht alles von der strecke!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7322#comment-45417


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Juni 2010)

@trafko: wie lang ist denn die strecke ca.???


----------



## trafko (22. Juni 2010)

puh schwer zu sagen ... also da sind jetzt 2 strecken. die neue ist mehr trail mäßig mit kurven und kleinen sprüngen. die alte strecke is mit 4 großen doublen und einem roadgap am oberen anfang sowie anliegerkombis. ein drop mit 2-3m is auch da. aber ihr müsst einen haftungsauschluss ausfüllen weil denen das gebiet gehört und sich damit absichern wollen.

am we is aber immer einer da.


----------



## trafko (22. Juni 2010)

puh schwer zu sagen ... also da sind jetzt 2 strecken. die neue ist mehr trail mäßig mit kurven und kleinen sprüngen. die alte strecke is mit 4 großen doublen und einem roadgap am oberen anfang sowie anliegerkombis. ein drop mit 2-3m is auch da. aber ihr müsst einen haftungsauschluss ausfüllen weil denen das gebiet gehört und sich damit absichern wollen.

am we is aber immer einer da.


----------



## xc90 (22. Juni 2010)

Schaut aber recht cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss mal rumkommen ! Mir mal ein Bild von dem kram machen.
Wenn denn das Wetter auch noch passt dann ist alles in Butter !


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Juni 2010)

@trafko: hast du denn mal eine adresse zu dem spot oder kannst du mir sagen wo der ca liegt????


----------



## stylo (22. Juni 2010)

so wer von euch will denn am so in malle rocken gehen???


----------



## norco_2009 (23. Juni 2010)

da rock ich schon in schweden in vangabacken jehaaa


----------



## stylo (23. Juni 2010)

man man man,es gibt leute die haben echt zeit


----------



## trafko (23. Juni 2010)

@norco: puh das ist etwas schwer zu beschreiben... am besten meldest dich wenn de hin willst und wir treffen uns dann mal.

@stylo: also ich werd samstag am start sein!


----------



## stylo (23. Juni 2010)

@patrick....schade hab leider nur am sonntag einigermaßen zeit


----------



## Camper122222 (23. Juni 2010)

Ja denke das ich am weekend auch aufkreuzen werde , 
Aber eher Samstag !


----------



## A**x (23. Juni 2010)

Ich auch Samstag da .


----------



## norco_2009 (23. Juni 2010)

hier mal wieder ein neues video aus rold leider in schlechter qualität [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/11716559"]The Freeride line at Rold downhill track on Vimeo[/ame] 
Die haben auch an der strecke weiter gebaut am letzten we, soll jetzt noch länger sein und ein paar schnelle anlieger
ist aber aufm video noch nicht drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (24. Juni 2010)

alter vatttttter was für ne strecke


----------



## trafko (24. Juni 2010)

echt dicke strecke!!! wo is das jetzt?


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

das ist in rold und liegt in dänemark zwischen randers und aalborg


----------



## stylo (24. Juni 2010)

also von mir sind es genau 332km,will eigentlich ja mal nen trip wert oder


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

aber sowas von, danny will da auch hin


----------



## stylo (24. Juni 2010)

alles klar abgemacht alle hi da und dänemark rocken


----------



## trafko (24. Juni 2010)

aufjedenfall... auf auf


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2010)

Ja am wochenende ab nach Dänemark die Strecke checken und Smørebrøt essen. 
Ich bin dabei wer hat denn bock auf sowas ?


----------



## Calimero... (24. Juni 2010)

Ich kann noch nicht =( Fäden sind nichtmal gezogen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (24. Juni 2010)

Bin dieses WE zwar in DK allerdings ohne Bike
Aber wenn wir da mal hinfahren bin ich dabei.


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

also ich hätte zeit vom 9.7. bis 18.7. und schön lecker hotdog mapfen


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

wer hat denn bock mit nach schweden zu kommen, ich kann auch für ein oder zwei tage ne unterkunft stellen 
http://www.vangabacken.com/downhill.php


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2010)

@ Phillip

Das mit den näte ist natürlich blöde ! Aber das ist ja bald verheilt und ausserdem kannst ja jetzt bei den Mädels ein bischen angeben 

@ Hauke 

Saufbold  Immer das gleiche mit dir  
Geht nicht ein Wochenende ohne oder ? Sach mal was ist mit nem Bus bei dir jetzt ? Hast schon was in aussicht ?

@ Lars 

Also ich bin ja bekanntlich ab dem 11.07 unterwegs nach Schottland sieht also schlecht aus mit Svenska ! 
Aber das hole ich dann noch mal nach irgendwann. Irgendwie habe ich voll bock bei dem Wetter in einen Park mit Lift zufahren am Wochenende !
Wer könnte denn und wohinn ? Vorschläge bitte !


----------



## xc90 (24. Juni 2010)

Ballerman 6 !!


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

@danny: ich meinte mit schweden eigentlich dieses wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (24. Juni 2010)

Unbedingt noch mal nach Schulenberg bevor das Rennen am 07.08 stattfindet!! Können ja auch ein Harzwochenende in Verbindung mit Thale starten.
Das mit dem Bus läuft!


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2010)

Bjarne nein nicht nach Malloze ! Wo man gescheit Radln kann. 
Achso dieses Wochenende sieht schlecht aus wenn dann nur ein Tag, weißt ja die Schule ! 
Lass uns doch morgen irgendwo hin Fahren wo es ein Lift gibt ! und bis Samstag bleiben 
Willingen , Winterberg , Hahnenklee .........


----------



## schoko404 (24. Juni 2010)

...


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich kann Sa und ich plane gerade mit Chris nach Schulenberg zu düsen


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2010)

Hohlst micht ab Marc ? Dann komme ich mit !
Ist doch nur ein kleiner Umweg !!! Ausserdem stellst du dir wieder die Frage - Wer von uns der schnellere ist und schon weißt du wen du einpackst 
Kennst ja das Prinzip  und wann meldet sich Chris mal hier zu wort ?
Wann Uhrzeit mäßig wollt ihr denn los nach Schulenberg ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Juni 2010)

ich schreibe für alle!...trauen sich nicht!

Ähm, so gegen 8uhr! Vielleicht sind wir auch mehr als 2


----------



## trafko (24. Juni 2010)

nach schulenburg?mmmhhhh joa wäre ich auch dabei aber erst samstag .... obwohl ich nach willingen ja auch bock hätte!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch nur Sa dabei Willingen is auch geil, aber echt böse
Was eigentlich mit Shredder??...schon ein NEUES?


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

leute ihr fahrt doch alle in die falsche richtung


----------



## xc90 (24. Juni 2010)

Norco du meintest doch du währst Anfänger, genau wie ich, Und Dan fährst du echt diese ,, Hardcore,, Strecke in Dänemark ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

@xc90: wenn du das video meist, das war ich nicht leider aber wenns zeitlich past werde ich da mal hinfahren


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2010)

JA wat denn nun Willingen oder Schulenberg ? Bin dann auch für Samstag.
Patrick ist auch dabei sehr gut 
Lars kommst halt mal mit dahin wird sicher lustig.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (24. Juni 2010)

Hmm, Schulenberg ist nicht so weit!!


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juni 2010)

danny würde ich ja gerne aber dann gibs ärger mit meiner freundin ,die will ja urlaub machen, kennst du ja.danach hab ich ne woche freiheit


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juni 2010)

Okay Okay alles klar Lars ! 

@ Marc aber Willingen ist doch viel schöner ! 
Vor allen Dingen kann ich da mein Tazer mitnehmen für den 4X 
Überede mal Chris und Co. 

Lass uns morgen dann mal Telefonieren


----------



## schoko404 (24. Juni 2010)

und ich???? verdammt!


----------



## stylo (25. Juni 2010)

verdammt u ich kann we auch nicht


----------



## xc90 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich muss meine Gabel reparieren.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Juni 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Was eigentlich mit Shredder??...schon ein NEUES?



Demo verkauft, 951 bestellt und Team FSR aufgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (25. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin
Wollt ma hallo an alle sagen.... HALLO
bin der neue und fahre gern Fahrrad   so...
Willingen o. Schube egal wohin fahrn fahrn  fahrn
Mfg Chris


----------



## trafko (25. Juni 2010)

Oder wir schauts denn beim rest mitm nächsten we aus.... vielleicht passt das ja besser und denn wirds ne malente Klassenfahrt


----------



## sannihh (25. Juni 2010)

also nä we habe ich auch mal wieder frei....wollten evtl. nach Braunlage, Wurmberg rocken ))


----------



## norco_2009 (25. Juni 2010)

also ich kann das übernächste wochenende


----------



## stylo (25. Juni 2010)

also nächstes we für einen tag wäre ja echt geil,da hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch zeit 

@danny....sogar der bolzen vom umlenkhebel ist schon repariert,neu vom dreher,passt aller erste sahne


----------



## trafko (25. Juni 2010)

Und wie schauts aus..... ja/nein... gehts morgen los oder ehr nächstes we? Ich bin nur Mitläufer: -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (25. Juni 2010)

also ich bin warscheinlich nächstes we winterberg und willingen denke cih!!


----------



## stylo (25. Juni 2010)

@thore...was denn konntest dich von deinem mx lösen??!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juni 2010)

Also morgen gehts nach Schulenberg !!!! Das ist mal Fakt , noch fahre ich alleine.

Patrick kommst du mit oder wie?


----------



## trafko (25. Juni 2010)

Wann wolltest denn los? Hättest denn noch nen platz frei? Sonst keiner mehr?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juni 2010)

Also denke mal so gegen 6 Uhr ! Platz ist noch frei solltest noch reinpassen

Doch Marc und Chris und Tommy sind noch dabei !


----------



## trafko (25. Juni 2010)

Ja gut wie wollen wir das denn machen?


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juni 2010)

Tja gute frage ! Irgendwo Treffen und mitnehmen oder ? 
Ich weiß halt nicht wo ! Du kennst dich da besser aus .


----------



## trafko (25. Juni 2010)

Weist du ob dein navi dich über hamburg moorfleet schickt? Wenn ja könnten wir und da bei ikea treffen..


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juni 2010)

Bei Ikea in Hamburg ! Also ich fahre ja die A1 bis zur A7 rauf und vorher komme ich glaube ich bei Ikea vorbei ! Das ist doch ein Plan also bist dann morgen um 7 bei Ikea ?


----------



## trafko (25. Juni 2010)

Ja gut alles klar also denn um sieben.... hier noch meine nummer 01724485182...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juni 2010)

Jau bis morgen dann !    

Das wird geil


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juni 2010)

So endlich wieder daheim ! War das mal ein Tag heute wa Marc ?

Bin total fertig mit der Welt , Zeit fürs Bett . Das können wir ja nochmal wiederholen irgendwann.
Chris hatte heute ja auch sein Spass ! Hoffe das Video bekomme ich mal zu sehen von Schulenberg !


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Juni 2010)

War fast SUPER heute...oh man...

Gruss Marc


----------



## stylo (27. Juni 2010)

@narc....gute besserung noch mal


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2010)

Wer ist narc ? Naja das wird wieder. 
Heute jemand in Malente?


----------



## stylo (27. Juni 2010)

weißt ja ich leider nicht weil FUSSBALL.......

edit....also ich meinte ja marc!!


----------



## weng (27. Juni 2010)

Ja war super gestern, bis das Reh kam was Marc geschuppst hat
gute und schnelle Besserung Marc...
Video ist ganz schön wacklig


----------



## xc90 (27. Juni 2010)

ein Reh? erzähl mal.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2010)

Scheiss Fussball. Das will doch gar keiner Sehen. Da ich ich lieber gescheit Biken! 
Und schon fahren wieder die kloppis rum und nerven mit ihren Gejaule und gehupe. 
Man hätten die heute nicht rausfliegen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. Juni 2010)

man danny nicht immer so negativ,sit ja schrecklich,freu dich doch mal mit anderen


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2010)

Andy und ich sind heute aus Thüringen ( Tabarz ) zurückgekommen.
war teilweise eine elendige Quälerei rauf - aber dann Skipiste runter und über die alte DH-strecke ca. 10Min runter gebrezelt - danach Dauergrinsen


----------



## stylo (27. Juni 2010)

@jörg...also für hoch benutzen wir ja auch nen lift 
und dein remedy wieder fit???


----------



## ime1980 (27. Juni 2010)

Tabarz is schon geil!! Sach ma Jungens, wer wird denn von euch in Rittershausen zu sehen sein.? Und Danny sein nich so n Miesepeter;-)


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2010)

@dirk
lift ? - lift apfelschorle muss reichen   habe doch nen leichtes Enduro.
ist nicht richtig fit. lager nicht getauscht weil trek zu blöd war die richtigen ersatzteile zu schicken. habe mir mene teile ganz schnell zurückschicken lassen und das rad so wieder zusammengebaut.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2010)

Nix Miesepeter  Mir geht das getue blos immer auf den Senkel wenn sie es trotz aller Erwartung wieder geschafft haben ! 

@ Jörg 
Dirk war noch nie in Tabarz ! Er weiß  nicht wie es da aussieht und wie die Strecke ist. 
Der DH hat es mal in sich sach ich nur ! 

@Martin 

Also ich bin Schottland und nicht in Rittershausen , Sorry ! Musst diesmal ohne mich halb nackt am See posieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. Juni 2010)

bla bla danny das mit tabarz wir sich ja noch ändern denke ich


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2010)

sind nur den alten DH gefahren. ging knackig durch den wald - aber keine sprünge ( nur ein kleiner gegen Ende - aber nicht DER zielsprung )  -  aber bergauf auf den Inselberg war echt ne tortour.


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2010)

Bla Bla Bla Dirk ! 

Das wird sich nicht ändern ! Soweit schafft es dein Opel doch gar nicht 

Komm mal lieber nach Malente um zu üben !!!!!   

@ Jörg 

Habt ihr euch mal den richtigen DH angeschaut ?


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2010)

ein schwarzes Kapitel. ich wollte unbedingt am Fr die DH Strecke anschauen. Da hatten wir nen Guide dabei. Mittags musste ich aber nach der Mittagspause die Tour beenden weil ich Krämpfe im Oberschenkel bekommen habe. Wollte trotzdem die Strecke sehen sehen und mal abfahren. Dann wurden Krämpfe aber noch schlimmer und es fing an zu regnen - das war der Moment wo ich passen musste


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juni 2010)

Das ist schade Jörg ! Aber du bist bestimmt nicht das letzte mal da gewesen ! 

@All 
Gerade das Foto gefunden von Thale haben jetzt wohl ein Table aus dem Double gemacht !


----------



## stylo (27. Juni 2010)

bla bla der opel rennt wieder,aber wie!! 
oh ja üben müssen wa echt


----------



## norco_2009 (27. Juni 2010)

ja habe mir gestern die stecke in vanga angeschaut und bin heute gefahren, die strecken sind echt der hammer und technisch sehr anspruchsvoll lohnt sich auf jedenfalll fotos kommen noch


----------



## sramx9 (27. Juni 2010)

eine neue erkenntnis habe ich aber mitgebracht.
ich weiß nun wie sich fading anfühlt. auf halber strecke der skipiste hatte ich nur noch geschätzte 10% bremsleistung. scheissgefühl vor ner kurve. 
kommt nun wohl ne code


----------



## Camper122222 (27. Juni 2010)

ime1980 schrieb:


> Tabarz is schon geil!! Sach ma Jungens, wer wird denn von euch in Rittershausen zu sehen sein.? Und Danny sein nich so n Miesepeter;-)



jaa hier wir   sind vertretten!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Juni 2010)

Danke Jungs, das wird wieder Thale einen Table, finde ich richtig gut und sinnvoll

Für die Neugierigen von euch, bevor irgendwelche Gerüchte kommen, ich habe mir einen Teil des Ellenbogens gebrochen.
Dumm gestürzt und Saison versaut!!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. Juni 2010)

@marc...wie lange soll ca die heilung sein???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Juni 2010)

@Marc

Autsch!  Das klingt nicht gut...

Gute Besserung !!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. Juni 2010)

Danke, wenn es richtig gut läuft und ich ohne OP auskomme 4 Wochen!


----------



## sramx9 (28. Juni 2010)

toi toi toi


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

also echt toi toi toi,halt uns mal auf dem laufenden,damit wir noch diese saison auf dich hoffen können!!!


----------



## fiddel (28. Juni 2010)

oha gute besserung!

mit thale find ich auch gut...obwohl ich es gern hätte mal versucht


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

was hättest versucht fiddel??


----------



## fiddel (28. Juni 2010)

in thale den über den kack dabbel zu hoppen!


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

auaha fiddel da hast dir ja was vorgenommen!!! 

was isn mit deiner gabel,wieder heile???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (28. Juni 2010)

Ich will downhill fahren!!! mano  tauch rohr einheit is immer noch nicht da  f***


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2010)

Hello ! 

Hier is meine new Errungenschaft from the Elbcoast ! 

Tja weiß leider nicht ob ich die Boxxer mal ausbauen soll um die Fox zu testen ?
Soll ja nur Ersatzgabel sein für Schottland oder !?!


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

oh nee danny,also die gabel muss rein,das sieht hammer geil aus im weißen v10.
los jetzt sofort einbauen und dann foto rein,SOFORT!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2010)

ich weiß nicht so recht ?


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

oh doch danny das funktioniert garaniert richtig gut,probier es doch mal einfach aus!!!


----------



## trafko (28. Juni 2010)

der stylo hat recht!!! Seh zu das de nen imbus in die hand bekommst  SOFORT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2010)

man das ist nicht so einfach wie es aussieht ! Foxn oder Boxxn ?

Kann mich nicht wirklich von der BOXXER trennen.


----------



## trafko (28. Juni 2010)

ja musst de ja auch nich aber moch doch die foxn einfach mal rein... fahr probe... und denn ab oder nich! rein optisch find ich die fox im v10 natürlich um einiges besser!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2010)

Am besten ich kauf mir ein 2. V10 um mal zu sehen wie sie so wirkt die Gabel 
Oder gleich das neue


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

na los dann hol dir gleich den carbon-rahmen du sack 
ich würde die echt rein bauen *SOFORT* weil dein rahmen ist auch relativ dick vom aufbau und dann schön die fette 40er rein,das wird optisch der hammer 

@patrick...also ich bin der dirk


----------



## trafko (28. Juni 2010)

@DIRK: ja ich habs nicht so mit namen aber is jetzt abgespeichert


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

hallo patrick


----------



## Tammy (28. Juni 2010)

boxxer is cooler  hmmm denny musst jetzt nich alleine nach schottland??!


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juni 2010)

Ne der Chris aus Pinneberg fährt jetzt mit ! 
Marc beisst sich bestimmt gerade in den Allerwertesten und Hauke konnte nicht ! 

Tut mir echt leid jetzt Marc aber das wird das geilste was ich bisher gemacht habe


----------



## Tammy (28. Juni 2010)

ja  das glaube ich dir gern  das wird bestimmt der hamma da


----------



## stylo (28. Juni 2010)

so danny was ist nun foxn rein oder nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (28. Juni 2010)

Nochmal Danke! Ja, freue mich für Chris...!!!
Kann man nix machen, nur auf nächstes Jahr warten

Jaaa Danny, will die Fox sehen, obwohl ich Boxxer ja geiler finde


----------



## sannihh (29. Juni 2010)

@ Mark: so ein Mist, wünsch Dir Gute Besserung


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2010)

so hier mal ein Bild vom bike mit Fox40


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Juni 2010)

Ja ok,nicht schlecht, jetzt nochmal ein Vergleichsfoto mit Boxxer


----------



## Camper122222 (29. Juni 2010)

erste Sahne danny!   
dann gehört die boxxer mir (= ? 
Ich brauch noch eine für rittershausen :-D


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2010)




----------



## sramx9 (29. Juni 2010)

gibts jetzt noch ne Nummer wo man anrufen kann ??? Aber mit Gewinn


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juni 2010)

Ne leider nicht ! Aber wenn due ganz viel Geld vorbei bringst dann kannst das auch Gewinnen  

@ Tobi die bleibt schön hier die Gabel die Fox ist erst mal nur Ersatz


----------



## Tammy (29. Juni 2010)

die fox passt wesentlich besser zum bike! aber finde fox vom fahrgefühl nich so toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (29. Juni 2010)

@danny...die fox passt optisch echt besser ins bike,sieht übelst fett aus.kannst mir dann ja die eine ausleihen wenn meine zum rep.-service ist


----------



## trafko (29. Juni 2010)

ganz klar forty!!!! geht nix dran vorbei .... schaut richtig fett aus!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (29. Juni 2010)

Sind beide gut, ich stehe mehr auf die Boxxer


----------



## xc90 (30. Juni 2010)

Fox 40? ne Bank überfallen daniel?


----------



## fiddel (30. Juni 2010)

fahr die 40 und geb mir ne boxxer ab


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Boxxer ja auch geil ! Aber will mal sehen wie sich die 40 so macht im Gelände ! 
Kann ja sein das ich sie gleich wieder umbaue  
Brauch jetzt noch eine Titanfeder für mein Gaywicht , die die drin ist , ist zu weich.

@Bjarne 

Ne keine Bank überfallen ! Wofür hat man Gute Freunde 

@ Fiddel 

Du hast ne 40 also fährst du auch damit Pasta 
Da kannst du gar nicht mit um mit sowas Filigranem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (30. Juni 2010)

... ja so bin ich ... enjoy & take care!


----------



## sramx9 (30. Juni 2010)

@ danny -  du hast Freunde die für dich ne Bank überfallen ?


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2010)

Ja danke nochmal Rouven ! 
Heute ist auch der Adapter gekommen für die Gustav nun kanns losgehen.

@ Jörg 

Ja na klar was denkst du denn ! Man muss sich ja mal zu helfen wissen


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/92616/

Hier nochmal das gute Video aus Ft. William


----------



## stylo (30. Juni 2010)

ja danny und immer schön rein in die wunde von marc


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Juni 2010)

Wer kommt eigentlich alles nächstes Wochenende nach Rittershausen? Also ich bin aufjedenfall dabei, aber diesmal alleine, also wenn jemand einen Platz benötigt oder frei hat, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## ime1980 (30. Juni 2010)

jo Nols, bin auch am Start...


----------



## Camper122222 (30. Juni 2010)

ja nils wir sind auch am start campen wir da irgentwo zs? 
wegen platzt, da wir schon am fr. morgen da sind  

tobi!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte auch Donnerstag Abend oder Freitag Morgen los, geht klar mit campen


----------



## Camper122222 (1. Juli 2010)

gut gut ^^ 
man sieht sich ja denn da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (1. Juli 2010)

so männers jetzt mal ne ernste frage!!! 

welche decals-farbe passt zu alu-roh also gebürstet???


----------



## fiddel (1. Juli 2010)

fast alles


----------



## stylo (1. Juli 2010)

was haltet ihr zu der farbe,wollt im vielleicht im gleichen stil bleiben wie beim santa oder ???
http://www.clickandprint.de/PopUpWarenkorbArtikel.php?UID=127799780504CD365759C45848055FCFC4FD1A732B4C2CB2ED7EFCA&ItemThump=AU2044883173819


----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2010)

ich finds immer ganz fett wenn man die farbe in ein paar elox teilen wiedergeben kann also schrift und elox gleiche farbe...deswegen find ich die fahrbe etwas ungeschickt...
das is meine meinung...


hier was haltet ihr von dem rahmen? schonmal was gehÃ¶rt?hab des rad in der neuen mtbr gesehn und mir gefÃ¤llt es sehr gut...auch preislich gnaz i.o. 900â¬ ohne dÃ¤mper
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=93813


----------



## stylo (2. Juli 2010)

@fiddel...in dieser farbe gibt es ja auch teile
schau hier z.b.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=370401792105

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=110534748159


----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2010)

ich kann den link nich öffnen...


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2010)

Fiddel Kauf die mal das Omen! Das sieht gut aus und ist nicht zu teuer. Ob es besser als dein Giant ist wage ich zu bezweifeln aber du wirst das schon machen. 
Dann muss aber auf jedenfall eine Boxxer rein. Los kaufen !


----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2010)

ja dann mit ner boxxer das is klar...gefällt mir optisch auch sehr ...
brauch nur noch abnehmer für meinen kram 


______________________________________________________
VERKAUFE

- Giant Glory DH (durchsichtig gepulvert)
- Fox 40 RC2
- Sunline Lenker grau
- Sunline Vorbau grau

VHB


----------



## frfreshman (2. Juli 2010)

Preise? Ein Kollege sucht gerade.
Komplettes Bike oder nur den Rahmen und die anderen aufgeführten Komponenten?
Zustand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2010)

Alles schier im Lack. Naja auf die Preise bin ich auch mal gespannt. 
Ja dann bestell schon mal das Vigo und ne 2010 Boxxer.


----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2010)

jaaaa preise will ich erstmal die vorstellung der leute haben die interessiert sind...ich hab leider überhaupt kein plan was mir das glory noch bringt!
ich verkauf erstmal nur das:
__________________________________________________ ____
VERKAUFE

- Giant Glory DH (durchsichtig gepulvert)
- Fox 40 RC2
- Sunline Lenker grau
- Sunline Vorbau grau
- Hope M6ti (die gute alte)

VHB


----------



## frfreshman (2. Juli 2010)

Mein Kollege hat auch nicht wirklich eine Vorstellung zu Preisen.
Ein Glory wäre aber interessant für ihn, nur ohne konkrete Preisvorstellung vom Verkäufer wird das mit ihm nicht möglich sein zusammenzukommen.


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2010)

Rahmen 800 und Gabel 550 Lenker und Vorbau 100. 
Naja bei der Bremse weiß ich nicht so genau. 
Ist ja nicht zum verschenken das ganze.


----------



## stylo (2. Juli 2010)

ja danny das sieht realistisch aus!!!

so wer wäre denn sonntag in malle zum rocken???sonntag soll nen bissl kühler werden!!!


----------



## Deleted 72031 (2. Juli 2010)

is jemand von euch morgen früh in mallotze ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (2. Juli 2010)

die preise von danny find ich fast okay auch real... wenn er will kann er mir fÃ¼r den rahmen auch 850â¬ geben aber das verhandel ich dann mit ihm selber also in der richtung isses ganz i.o. (vtl. gleich mit sattelstÃ¼tze/klemme, steuersatz)

der rahmen wurde letztes jahr neu pulverbeschichtet vorher grÃ¼ndlich entlackt und sieht jetzt relativ roh aus fotos sind in einem meiner alben 
ich hab blaue giant aufkleber drauf welche auch leicht zu entfernen sind wenn mans will einer ist leicht beschÃ¤digt deswegen gibts dafÃ¼r noch ein als ersatz mit!


----------



## sramx9 (2. Juli 2010)

evtl bin ich sonntag da


----------



## Danny-128 (2. Juli 2010)

Morgen kann schon sein ! Aber Sonntag leider nicht. Da spielt deutschland ja nicht deswegen kann ich da nicht fahren 

War vorhin noch mit Hauke ein wenig bei Nacht fahren das ist verdammt kriminell  man sieht fast nichts ! 

Ach Fiddel ich brauch dein Rahmen doch nicht , habe doch ein gutes V10 !

Und nächstes Jahr haben wir schon die Bestellung zusammen für drei neue V10 in Carbon 
Das wird ja noch viel geiler


----------



## Stolem (2. Juli 2010)

so wie das aussieht wäre ich am Sonntag ab, ich denke, 11 Uhr anwesend!!
Ich hab bock bock bock!!! 

Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung!
cheers!


----------



## Tammy (3. Juli 2010)

ab nach winterberg


----------



## A**x (3. Juli 2010)

Sonntag sind tobi & ich in Hahnklee vertreten


----------



## fiddel (3. Juli 2010)

wer kauft jetzt meinen rahmen???


----------



## Stolem (3. Juli 2010)

Und wer is morgen noch da? Hab kein Bock alleine zu fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich war bis Ebene mit Hauke da. Morgen kann ich nicht wegen Schule. 
Was ist eigentlich mit Philipp ? Fäden schon raus und alles wieder Paletti ?
Hoffentlich regnet das heute Nacht ein wenig, wer auf driften steht wird sich freuen auf der Strecke.


----------



## Calimero... (4. Juli 2010)

Jo Fäden sind schon länger raus, kann auch schon locker wieder biken aber ich hatte/hab dieses WE keine Zeit. Außerdem könnte ich garnicht so viel Wasser mitnehmen wie ich bräuchte bei der Hitze ;>
Wünsch denen die da sind trotzdem viel Spass !

Zum Omen... mir gefällts rein optisch nicht aber die mtb rider hat ein gutes Urteil zu dem bike gegeben, das soll wohl sone "wohlfühl Geo" haben ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (4. Juli 2010)

mein Sofa hat irgendwie auch eine Wohlfühl Geo....


----------



## Calimero... (4. Juli 2010)

Haha ! Kam das ab Werk schon mit Sitzmulde ?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2010)

Na dann kansa ja bald wieder losgehen mit biken. 
Bist ja wieder voll Einsatzklar. Naja wegen dem Wetter hoffe ich mal das bleibt so die nächsten Wochen. 
Schwitzt man sich schön mager beim Biken 
Viel schlimmer finde ich sie Mücken im Wald


----------



## Calimero... (4. Juli 2010)

Das dumme ist, dass ich es ja nichtmal ansatzweise nötig habe, mich mager zu schwitzen ^^

Bin nächstes WE wohl wieder am Start!

Ich denk du bist in Schottland Danny ?!


----------



## ole.s (4. Juli 2010)

habe Platzwunde am kopf arm aufgerissen und hüfte ferstaucht beim dirten .. man gehts mir*******


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Juli 2010)

Also Philipp da hast recht mit. 

@Ole 
Selber schuld man geht ja auch nicht dirten
Geh lieber dh fahren.


----------



## xc90 (4. Juli 2010)

Dirth ist doch auch cool


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Juli 2010)

Dirten ist nicht cool


----------



## stylo (5. Juli 2010)

Dirten ist echt nicht cool!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (5. Juli 2010)

genau geh BMX fahrn


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juli 2010)

Ach schau mal an da kommt dann Chris und gibt auch mal einem zum Besten! 
Aber BMX fahren kann er dann ja auch nicht oder ? Ole komm auf die (D)unkle Seite der Mac(H)t.


----------



## fiddel (5. Juli 2010)

rischt!


----------



## xc90 (5. Juli 2010)

klar ist downhill besser als Dirt, aber deshalb ist Dirt doch nicht ******* bzw. Schwul


----------



## trafko (5. Juli 2010)

is diese woche auch einer unter der woche an der strecke? hab frei und langeweile  Oder hat sogar einer gegebenfalls interesse zum we hin nach willingen oder winterberg?


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Juli 2010)

Bjarne wer sagt das dritten Scheice ist oder schwul ? 
Das du immer so viel rein interpretierst in unsere Antworten

@Patrick 
Ne leider nicht mit nach willingen aber Malente lässt sich was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (5. Juli 2010)

oh man    @ ich liebe DH über alle dem aber momentan is gabel casting  von dh kaput weil die firma matzzochi nie welche bekommt geht schon seit 2 monaten so(UND ES GIBT DAS NIRGENDS ANDER) also vertreibe ich mir die zeit mit meinem bmx oder dirt bike da ich schon 5 tonnen sand aufm hoof habe    lg an alle hoffe das ich bald wider fahren kann


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Juli 2010)

Ist das Absicht mit der Rechtschreibung...Leute,...volle Konzentration!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Juli 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Aber BMX fahren kann er dann ja auch nicht oder ? Ole komm auf die (D)unkle Seite der Mac(H)t.


----------



## stylo (5. Juli 2010)

@marc.... das frag ich mich auch die ganze zeit,man man man die jugend von heute


----------



## stylo (5. Juli 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Aber BMX fahren kann er dann ja auch nicht oder ? Ole komm auf die (D)unkle Seite der Mac(H)t.



 der ist echt gut danny


----------



## xc90 (5. Juli 2010)

nene das jemand gesagt hätte das dirt schwul ist will ich auch nicht in den raum gestellt haben


----------



## ole.s (5. Juli 2010)

sorry leute wen ich schnell schreibe kommen viel fehler mit  und ich bin zu fauel zu korigieren


----------



## weng (5. Juli 2010)

@ Danny... Dunkle Macht  
sag mal nimmst du ne Angel mit, hab Lust ma bei Nessie anzuklopfen
eine Woche noch ich darf mich jetzt auch freuen, hab Marc gefragt


----------



## timberjack6885n (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Luke Skywixer und das Imperium spritzt zurück sind jetzt auch mit von der Partie!!!
gruß an alle deppen aus Malente!!!
Bunzel


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

Ach ne Schau mal an der Bunzel man ! Wie kommst das du dich im Forum für fortgeschrittene rumtreibst ? 
Und dann noch im Nordschland 
Naja endlich hast es ja mal geschafft dich hier anzumelden. Was ist eigentlich mit den Bildern vom HT ?

@ Weng 

Das ist aber nett vom Marc das du dich jetzt schon freuen darfst ! 
Ne Angel brauchen wir nicht , Nessi sitzt gechilled mit uns am Lagerfeuer wärend wir Schottenröcke tragen mit nichts drunter und Lekker Hagish essen !
Werde morgen nochmal meine Einkäufe erledigen für Schottland was ich noch so brauche , hast du schon alles bekommen ?

Ach ja und Ole schreibt und spricht Slang " Langenhagen Gheddo Alda " Word !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (6. Juli 2010)

wollen die schottland asis nich mal nene igenen thrad auf machen???????? mir geht das richtig auf die eier!

@bunzel schön dich hier anzutreffen wann kommst du mal nach malente??? 

wer will nun des glory haben ????


----------



## schoko404 (6. Juli 2010)

ach was..der bunzel!!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

Wollen die Glory Asis nicht mal eine Anzeige im Bikemarkt erstellen und uns nicht hier ständig auf die eier gehen ! Wer will schon ein Giant ?

Ausserdem spricht da bloß der Neid weil die Glory Asis keine Kohle haben


----------



## fiddel (6. Juli 2010)

wir sprechen uns noch unter 4 augen freundchen!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

Würde ich ja auch sagen ! Aber du schaffst es ja nicht aus deiner Buchte raus , wenn es jedoch passieren sollte darf ich ja nicht so doll. Du hast ja "Rücken" 

Am besten wir bauen in deinen Golf schonmal die Rolllatorbefestigung ein


----------



## stylo (6. Juli 2010)

ach du ******** der bi-ba-bunzel-man ist da!!!herzlich willkommen du lappen!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H8YBqZs9ws&feature=related"]YouTube- Oldass - Rollator[/nomedia]


----------



## timberjack6885n (6. Juli 2010)

@fiddel 
Der bunzel kommt wenn auch spät aber kann noch!!!
dieses jahr wenn die sonne mal aus meinem P... loch scheint!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

Was wenn die Sonne aus deinem Poloch wieder scheint ? Das heißt also du kommst nie !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timberjack6885n (6. Juli 2010)

Doch sie scheint ja dauerhaft dieses jahr 
so bin mal raus
viel spass im Tkkatukka land auf der anderen seite

gruß DA Bunzel


----------



## sramx9 (6. Juli 2010)

ist jemand ( Siegerländer oder nicht  )  am freitagnachmittag in male ?


----------



## Calimero... (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte vll vor am Freitag da zu sein !
Wie lange willst du bleiben ?

Und wann zur Hölle ist Danny denn nu in Schottland ?!


----------



## Timmey79 (6. Juli 2010)

Hi danny wann soll´s denn los gehen bei dir nach scottland?


----------



## schoko404 (6. Juli 2010)

Freitag ABEND komme ich rum


----------



## Calimero... (6. Juli 2010)

Bleibt er denn wenigstens lange weg ? ;>

Ja toll ich dachte du meinst er fährt Freitag Abend..... Hauke du Banause !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (6. Juli 2010)

Fr wohl so bis 18 - 19uhr - mal sehen


----------



## Calimero... (6. Juli 2010)

Jo wenn Hauke auch noch kommt und bis 20 Uhr bleibt ists gut


----------



## schoko404 (6. Juli 2010)

joar bis 20Uhr mindestens! werde aber erst gg 17.30uhr aufschlagen!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin ma Montag auf hoher See ! Richtung New Castle unterwegs.
Freitag komme ich rum bin dabei aber nur ganz vorsichtig will ja heile bleiben !


----------



## Timmey79 (6. Juli 2010)

Wie lange bleibst 1 woche?
Wollte samstag ne runde drehen hab kinderfrei.


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

Ja komm rum ! Jenau bleibe 1 Woche da .


----------



## A**x (6. Juli 2010)

Wer ist alles in Ritterhausen vertreten und bekommen wir das dieses mal vllt. so hin da wir alle zusammen sind mit den Zelten ?!?


----------



## Tammy (6. Juli 2010)

hab bunzel zufällich gesehen in winterberg am wochenende!


----------



## fiddel (6. Juli 2010)

hab bunzel auch jeden morgen beim duschen getroffen...sowas habt ihr noch nicht gesehn!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Juli 2010)

Ne Fiddel ! Den Anblick ersparen wir uns auch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (6. Juli 2010)

hat jemand noch ne gabel?


----------



## fiddel (7. Juli 2010)

ja ne fox 40


----------



## xc90 (7. Juli 2010)

Warscheinlich zu teuer, aber wo liegen den deine Preisvorstellungen?


----------



## xc90 (7. Juli 2010)

Warscheinlich zu teuer, aber wo liegen den deine Preisvorstellungen?


----------



## fiddel (7. Juli 2010)

um und bei 550â¬
nen rahmen hab ich auch noch zu verkaufen nen glory


----------



## Danny-128 (7. Juli 2010)

Ne die ist ja voll billig ! Los kaufen.


----------



## Calimero... (7. Juli 2010)

550 für ne fox 40 :O wie alt isn die ?^^


----------



## fiddel (7. Juli 2010)

07er


----------



## fiddel (7. Juli 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/286899/cat/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (7. Juli 2010)

@Danny-128  das wusste ich garnicht das ich so spreche   auserdem mag ich kein hipi die hopi oder Rap  GHEDDO lg


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. Juli 2010)

ole.s schrieb:


> @Danny-128  das wusste ich garnicht das ich so spreche   auserdem mag ich kein hipi die hopi oder Rap  GHEDDO lg




Ole, nicht so tragisch. Finde ich gut, dass Du Dir diesen Schrott nicht antust.

Sowas ist hier deutlich besser: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpMtZTL1Y_A&playnext_from=TL&videos=TNsKi2VdMc8"]YouTube- megadeth solo - dread and the fugitive mind[/nomedia]


----------



## xc90 (7. Juli 2010)

mit das gittarä??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (8. Juli 2010)

Hätte meinen Startplatz für Rittershausen abzugeben, wenn jemand noch kurzfristig hin will,)


----------



## fiddel (8. Juli 2010)

wer isn morgen nun alles in malle?


----------



## sramx9 (8. Juli 2010)

Der doofe Hesse und noch 2 aus Kiel. Ab ca. 15:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (8. Juli 2010)

Und am Sonnabend?

Da hätte ich Lust! und Zeit!

Cheers


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja ich auch nochmal. Schön von den einheimischen Mücken nochmal stechen lassen.


----------



## Stolem (8. Juli 2010)

war das für FR für SA gemeint @ Danny ?


----------



## fiddel (8. Juli 2010)

ich hoff für fr. 
das könnt ich mir auchnochma vorstellen gegen 15 uhr


----------



## Stolem (8. Juli 2010)

Kacke.. ich kann morgen nicht :/

Samstag Leute, Samstag!


----------



## Calimero... (8. Juli 2010)

Bin morgen auch da.


----------



## schoko404 (8. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt: komme später aber werde auch noch ne runde drehen morgen!

@sascha: gehst du am we in braunlage eigentlich mit deinem neuen projekt an den start?? wir wollen bilder sehen!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. Juli 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> @sascha: gehst du am we in braunlage eigentlich mit deinem neuen projekt an den start?? wir wollen bilder sehen!!!



Hauke, das 951 ist noch nicht geliefert worden. Das Team FSR ist aber ready to go, aber ich habe Sonntag abgesagt. Werde nicht in Braunlage mitfahren. Zum einen, weil ich für die Uni viel machen muss und zum anderen, weil ich mich im Moment ein wenig schwach fühle (viel Kraft- und Konditionstraining)...

Fährst Du da mit?


----------



## schoko404 (8. Juli 2010)

Kraft- und Konditionstraining mache ich momentan auch..am Strand mit ner Kiste Dithmarscher!! Nö, also Braunlage stand für mich nie aufm Zettel. Werde erst Schulenberg wieder fahren...und Thale IXS


----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. Juli 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Kraft- und Konditionstraining mache ich momentan auch..am Strand mit ner Kiste Dithmarscher!!



  

Schuldenberg und Thale fahre ich auf jeden Fall mit. Das ist sicher.

Ich kann mal ein Bild vom feschen FSR machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (8. Juli 2010)

hab warscheinlich morgen noch n platz für NMS!!!


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juli 2010)

Moin Jungs.
Beim doofen Hessen und den beiden Kielern sieht es schlecht aus für heute - Auto kaputt ( hat jemand C4 für den T4 ? )
Der Hesse verschiebt sein Malente-Engagement sehr wahrscheinlich auf morgen.


----------



## frfreshman (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab T4 aber was ist C4?

Fahre heute von Kiel nach Malente und könnte evtl. noch 2 Leute mit Bikes reinkriegen...


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juli 2010)

C 4 ist ein Sprengstoff


----------



## frfreshman (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab so einen C4, passt auch gut zum T4, aber hab' nicht erwartet dass der gemeint war, wenn doch bitte bei mir melden! Mit sonstigem Sprengstoff kann ich leider nicht dienen und es auch nicht gutheißen.


----------



## Stolem (9. Juli 2010)

Noch bin ich morgen auch dabei 

Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu heiß!


----------



## Danny-128 (9. Juli 2010)

Bloß weil ihr mit dem Wagen nicht umkönnt. 
Lass mal lieber C4 bleiben und dem Fahrzeugführer schenken dann mal lieber das Buch "mein Bus und ich" 
Dann kann nichts mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## sramx9 (9. Juli 2010)

wer ist jetzt morgen wann da ?


----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

hey leute    ich will jetzt wieder fahren dringend! !  
deswegen frage an alle  wer eine 180mm oder 200mm federgabel für höchstens 300 euronen verkauft oder weiß wo man eine her bekommt bitte sagen bzw schreiben  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

ich habe jetzet auch schon den ganzen tag gekuckt und nichts gefunden


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte da noch eine Boxxer Race im Schuppen!


----------



## Calimero... (10. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Dh world cup hab ich mich bissl vertan Danny... ders doch erst in 2 wochen :S Naja vll bin ich heute auch nochmal am start in malente


----------



## sramx9 (10. Juli 2010)

will eigentlich auch heute.
wer noch? wann ?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juli 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/105_0907#

Hier die Bilder von gestern ! Dauert aber noch bis alle hochgeladen sind.


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juli 2010)

Naja wenn dann bin ich erst abends da heute muss ich erst mal ins Wasser und die Boje machen ! 
Und das mit dem WC habe ich heute schon gelesen , ist aber nicht weiter wild. Muss ich den halt später glotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (10. Juli 2010)

bin so gegen mit 1 ca da!


----------



## schoko404 (10. Juli 2010)

ich bin heute raus...muss zum strand und glotzen!


----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

hey danny haste bilder von der boxxer?  lg


----------



## sramx9 (10. Juli 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ich bin heute raus...muss zum strand und glotzen!



aha - wieder stundenlang auf dem bauch liegen 


packe gerade meine sachen - bin gegen 1 / halb2 da


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juli 2010)

Ne immo nicht ! Aber schaue mal nach wo ich welche finde ! 

@Hauke 
Wo , welcher Strand ? 

Bin nachher in Seelendorf  Glotzen Bierchen und Baden !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juli 2010)




----------



## xc90 (10. Juli 2010)

Hätte noch Ne Defekte 66 vf2 lt  benötigst du nicht nur ein carsting?


----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

ja eiglich nur casting habe noch die brücke und die tauchrohre  von matzzochi 888


----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

am liebsten wäre mir eiglich 180mm aber habe ja nun mal noch die rohre und ich will endlich wider fahrren und das noch in den ferien


----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

okay schreibt ma was ihr verkauft und wie viel ihr dafür haben wollt  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (10. Juli 2010)

welche 66 ist das den an der das casting defekt ist?


----------



## xc90 (10. Juli 2010)

nochmal ne Frage weiß jemand woch ich 888 Casting Aufkleber ordern kann?


----------



## fiddel (10. Juli 2010)

bei marzocci


----------



## xc90 (10. Juli 2010)

Cosmic Sports?


----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

also wer hatt jetzt was für mich ? 
entweder ( casting für matzzochi 888 gabel  200mm federweg)
 oder 180 ,- 200mm gabel  
(ich kann höchstens 300euro ausgegeben)  

meldent euch bitte schnell


----------



## Danny-128 (10. Juli 2010)

Eh Ole Boxxer ist dir wohl nicht gut genug wa? 
Wenn du sie willst melde dich.


----------



## xc90 (10. Juli 2010)

@ danny von wann ist die Boxxer? 05?


----------



## ole.s (10. Juli 2010)

mich solls nicht stören  hält was aus und sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Calimero... (11. Juli 2010)

Ist heut jemand da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (11. Juli 2010)

Nr zu warm !


----------



## Calimero... (11. Juli 2010)

Ach na gut... wie siehts denn mit montag oder dienstag aus ?


----------



## frfreshman (11. Juli 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/105_0907#
> 
> Hier die Bilder von gestern ! Dauert aber noch bis alle hochgeladen sind.



Cool!
Hier auch ein paar vom Samstag:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31492

Hast Du wegen OL was in Erfahrung bringen können?


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Juli 2010)

Ne noch nicht mach ich nachher nach dem essen.


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Juli 2010)

So habe mich mal drum gekümmert ! Hoffe das Kosh bald mit den genauen Längen und Breitengraden rausrückt  

Ansonsten euch noch viel Spass ! 

Ich bin erst mal raus .


----------



## schoko404 (11. Juli 2010)

Ja Danny und Chris..viel Spaß bei Nessie und lasst die Knochen heil!! Hinterher wollen wir FOTOS sehen!!!! reinhaun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (11. Juli 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> So habe mich mal drum gekümmert ! Hoffe das Kosh bald mit den genauen Längen und Breitengraden rausrückt
> 
> Ansonsten euch noch viel Spass !
> 
> Ich bin erst mal raus .



Danke Dir - warten gespannt!

Viel Spass Im Urlaub!


----------



## xc90 (11. Juli 2010)

yo daniel grüß nessie


----------



## ole.s (12. Juli 2010)

hey leute bin Morgen in Malente DH wer kommt habe jetzt danny gabel ???


----------



## ole.s (12. Juli 2010)

bin von 7 uhr bis in etwa12 uhr da


----------



## xc90 (13. Juli 2010)

07:00 derbe früh


----------



## ole.s (13. Juli 2010)

ich weiß war heute 9 stunden da   ma neh frage weiß nicht wer alles noch da ist dar viel in schottland sind      wen jemmand morgen kommen könnte bescheid sagen aber schnell XD LG   am besten auch uhr zeit


----------



## xc90 (13. Juli 2010)

wirst du auch depresif wenn du alleine fährst ole? ich kenne das.


----------



## ole.s (13. Juli 2010)

jo  aber naja ganz alleine bin ich da nicht meine mom sagt da muss mindestens einer sein wegen dem unfall gefahren deswegen hatte ich einen freund (der nicht fährt) aber 9 stunden für so jemanden is nicht so toll undder hatt auch viel gejammert  er will auch an fangen aber erst in einem jahr oder so :/   mit mehreren is einfach  cooler also sag bescheid     sonst kann ich morgen nicht( darf ich nicht)


----------



## norco_2009 (15. Juli 2010)

wer ist denn am wochenende so in malente???


----------



## xc90 (15. Juli 2010)

bin leider nicht da gruß an alle anderen Luden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 72031 (15. Juli 2010)

ich werd da sein!!


----------



## ole.s (15. Juli 2010)

komme dan auch müsst nur sagen wann ihr da auf treffen wollt ? lg


----------



## Calimero... (15. Juli 2010)

Bin auch am überlegen zu kommen...
Hauke da am WE ?


----------



## schoko404 (15. Juli 2010)

nee...bin dieses we leider nicht am start. bin in DK


----------



## Camper122222 (15. Juli 2010)

bin da am sa. denke ich  oder sonntag ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute ! 

Also wir sind gut angekommen in Schottland ! Wetter ist so Schottland mäßig , Nebel und wenn kein Nebel dann Regen und 10 - 17 °c alles in allem Perfekt fürs Biken.

Am Mittwoch waren wir mal auf der Strecke in Ft. William fahren und es ist der Hammer. Die Strecke ist sowas von geil also das geht mal nicht , schöne Kurven und ein riesengrosser Steingarten von oben bis zur mitte  , dann kommt das übliche mit vielen Wurzeln und wer häts gedacht mal wieder Felsen. 
Wir haben am ersten Tag nur 4 abfahrten geschafft und waren dann auch fertig, pro fahrt ungefähr 3-4 Pausen und 10 min. Bis unten. Pro Stunde eine fahrt ! Das ganze für 28GBP und dann ist die Strecke nur 5 Stunden am Tag offen.

Tja Material ist alles heil und uns gehts auch gut! @ Marc deine Boxxer ist , naja wie sollen wir es sagen .......













Ein Traum !

So dann bis die Tage mal wieder und viel Spass bei 30°c und guten Wetter in Malente.

Mfg. Daniel u. Chris


----------



## sramx9 (15. Juli 2010)

Viel Spaß ihr Scotties.
Proste euch gerade mit nem Single Malt zu 

Bin am Sa wohl auch da. Wie immer so ab mittags.


----------



## stylo (15. Juli 2010)

hi du homofürst,wünsche euch noch viel spaß und lasst die knochen und das material heile!!!


----------



## ole.s (15. Juli 2010)

war in der woche 2 mal da strecke hat richtig gut grip habe auch vid gemacht is in meinem album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. Juli 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Wir haben am ersten Tag nur 4 abfahrten geschafft und waren dann auch fertig, pro fahrt ungefähr 3-4 Pausen und 10 min. Bis unten. Pro Stunde eine fahrt ! Das ganze für 28GBP und dann ist die Strecke nur 5 Stunden am Tag offen.
> 
> Tja Material ist alles heil und uns gehts auch gut! @ Marc deine Boxxer ist , naja wie sollen wir es sagen .......


 

Hey, sehr geil wie gerne wäre ich jetzt bei EuchMacht schön viele Aufnahmen. Tja, mein Arzt hat mir noch 2 Wochen gegeben. Naja, wird schon!!

... Sehr geil Chris!! jut das es geklappt hat


----------



## norco_2009 (16. Juli 2010)

moin kann mich vielleicht morgen einer mitnehmen nach malente aus henstedt ulzburg, mein auto is leider in der werkstatt????


----------



## ole.s (16. Juli 2010)

*******n dreck kann am sa warscheinlich net weil meiene mom weg fährt und ich nicht nach ahse komme Xmad:


----------



## sramx9 (16. Juli 2010)

wer ist denn dann morgen da ? und wann ?

@ole - wo wohnste denn ?


----------



## trafko (16. Juli 2010)

Bin höchstewahrscheinlich morgen am start im laufe des vormitags


----------



## sramx9 (16. Juli 2010)

das ist doch schon mal ne Ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (17. Juli 2010)

düse jetzt los - gegen viertel nach 12 da - hoffe bin nicht alleine


----------



## ole.s (17. Juli 2010)

äm mich kann sowie so nimand mitnehem    wohne in karlshof wangels is bei BVZ


----------



## sramx9 (17. Juli 2010)

War klasse heute - aber 3,5 Std merke ich schon irgendwie - ächz 
Bin aber ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## ole.s (17. Juli 2010)

wer kommt morgen(und ab wann)


----------



## Stolem (18. Juli 2010)

ich komme... nach dem aufstehen. früher Nachmittag!


----------



## Camper122222 (18. Juli 2010)

http://web6.k10794102.netdepot.info/deutsch/start/index.html


komme wohl nachher auch


----------



## ole.s (18. Juli 2010)

okay ich denke so das ich um 12- 1 uhr dar sein werde


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juli 2010)

Camper122222 schrieb:


> http://web6.k10794102.netdepot.info/deutsch/start/index.html
> 
> 
> komme wohl nachher auch



bin vor 3 Wochen den Inselsberg runtergeballert.
aber leider nicht die aktuelle DH-Strecke, nur die alte. Aber die besten 10 Min Radfahren seit laaaangem 

Die Skipiste am Anfang ist der Grund warum ich jetzt neue Bremsen habe


----------



## Stolem (18. Juli 2010)

soo. mach mich nun fertig. bin gegen 1 da!


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juli 2010)

nehmt Mückenspray mit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (18. Juli 2010)

ok


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Juli 2010)

So Leute heute ist unsere letzte Nacht in Schottland! Morgen geht's auf den langen Heimweg nach Hause. Bei uns ist immer noch oder sollte ich sagen wieder alles i.o. Nach ein paar Reparaturen funzt wieder alles. Bilder und Videos haben wir auch reichlich werden aber erst wenn wir zuhause sind hochgeladen. So dann mal noch viel Spaß in Malente und bis bald Daniel und Chris. 

Cheeeers


----------



## ole.s (20. Juli 2010)

jipi enlich kommtihr wider   sagt an wan ihr in malle seit


----------



## ole.s (21. Juli 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7728


----------



## stylo (21. Juli 2010)

@ole..endlich kannst wieder racen gehn wa??!!! 

@danny + chris....herzlich willkommen da heme!!!


----------



## ole.s (21. Juli 2010)

voll geil wider zu biken ahbe ja vid gemacht der obere link


----------



## sannihh (21. Juli 2010)

wer ist denn am WE in Malle? Wollen auch endlich mal wieder hin )


----------



## stylo (21. Juli 2010)

ich kann leider we nicht kommen,musste meine gabel einschicken wegen laufbuchsenspiel.ich hoffe echt das es nicht so lange dauert!!!  hab schon irgendwie entzugserscheinungen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. Juli 2010)

sannihh schrieb:


> wer ist denn am WE in Malle? Wollen auch endlich mal wieder hin )



ICH werde am SA wahrscheinlich da sein! Dann kann man meine Herrlichkeit wieder bestaunen!  



stylo schrieb:


> ich kann leider we nicht kommen,musste meine gabel einschicken wegen laufbuchsenspiel.ich hoffe echt das es nicht so lange dauert!!!  hab schon irgendwie entzugserscheinungen



Das nix gut, Dirk! Hättest Dir mal lieber eine anständige Boxxer WC 09 zulegen sollen - so wie ich... 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Bei dem Wetter ist das schon echt mehr als blöd, wenn man nicht fahren kann! Mein Beileid! 

*EDIT: Bitte hier mitvoten! Ist wichtig!

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=474093


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. Juli 2010)

Herrlichkeit ???
Lindsay ???
War die Sonne sooo schlimm ??? 

Gruß
ich


----------



## stylo (21. Juli 2010)

@sasha....ja gerade ist echt voll blöd,bloß muss die gabel bis thale fertig bekomm,sonst ist blöd mitm GDC.und ich will da auf jeden fall hin. 
und nen bissl trainieren in malle möchte man ja auch noch


----------



## kosh_hh (22. Juli 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> ICH werde am SA wahrscheinlich da sein! Dann kann man meine Herrlichkeit wieder bestaunen!



na, da habe ich mich doch seit Wochen schon drauf gefreut


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Juli 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Herrlichkeit ???
> *Lindsay *???
> War die Sonne sooo schlimm ???
> 
> ...



Hallo Ich! 

Alles ok mit der Sonne... Mir ist nach so langer Zeit wieder klar geworden, dass ich mich wieder um die richtigen Dinge im Leben kümmern muss. 

Lindsay braucht meine Hilfe!


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juli 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Hallo Ich!
> 
> Alles ok mit der Sonne... Mir ist nach so langer Zeit wieder klar geworden, dass ich mich wieder um die richtigen Dinge im Leben kümmern muss.
> 
> Lindsay braucht meine Hilfe!


 

Jetzt muss ich echt fast lachen. genau unter deiner Antwort war gerade bei mir eine Werbung von paarship.de ( o.ä. ) mit einer ( zu alten ) Brünetten


----------



## trafko (22. Juli 2010)

also ich bin denn wohl wieder am sa am start  wie schauts denn mit den beiden schotten aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (22. Juli 2010)

ich bin am wochenende auch mal wieder da, nachdem mein auto wieder fahrbereit ist. wer ist denn noch so da?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. Juli 2010)

trafko schrieb:


> also ich bin denn wohl wieder am sa am start



Sehr gut! Hoffe mal, dass am SA ein paar mehr Leutchen aufschlagen!


----------



## Timmey79 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi Daniel wann bist du denn wieder malle anzutreffen?


----------



## sramx9 (22. Juli 2010)

ich bin Sa auf nem geburtstag und So wohl ausnüchtern - also eher nicht da - nur mal so


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Juli 2010)

wäre morgen vielleicht jemand in malente??


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juli 2010)

Ja ich bin morgen in Malente aber nur zum aufräumen. Und Samstag werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## norco_2009 (22. Juli 2010)

@danny: wann bist du denn morgen so da??


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke mal so gegen 13:30 oder 14:00 Uhr !

Komme aber ohne Rad vorbei


----------



## hacke242 (22. Juli 2010)

ohne rad, was passiert?


----------



## Danny-128 (22. Juli 2010)

Naja was soll ich sagen einige Sachen haben Schottland nicht überlebt 

Meine Handgelenke müssen sich erst erholen und mein Daumen auch.
Kommst du auch am Wochenende nach Malente ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (22. Juli 2010)

Morgen ist "Cleaning-Day"! Bin auch so gg.13Uhr da


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juli 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7872


----------



## kosh_hh (23. Juli 2010)

AUA - je kürzer das Siit, desto heftiger das bumm

und deine Helmcam konnte ja nun wirklich nichts dafür 

Stecke ist ja fast so lang wie die in Malente


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juli 2010)

Das ist nur der obere Teil der Strecke da fehlen noch paar Minuten.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. Juli 2010)

Hey,
schön das ihr wieder heil angekommen seid. Aber Dein Sturz tut echt schon beim Zuschauen weh. Auweia

Freue mich schon auf die ganzen Videos und Fotos


----------



## Calimero... (23. Juli 2010)

hab dieses WE kein auto -.-


----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juli 2010)

Morgen erst die Strecke abchecken dann fahren bitte ! Am Steinfeld wurde was geändert und dank Hauke ist auch alles gehakt


----------



## stylo (23. Juli 2010)

harken harken harken!!!!hauke immer schön harken!!!!


----------



## ole.s (23. Juli 2010)

danke hauke ja ich komme morgen auch so gegen 1 uhr denke ich wer noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (23. Juli 2010)

Schade schade, dass ich morgen keine Zeit habe ( ok - grillen und saufen ist auch nicht soooo schlecht  ). Wenn ich das nächste Mal komme bringe ich auf jeden Fall nen Spaten mit und mache diese enge Linkskurve rechts vom neuen Gap. Die ist arg ausgefahren.


----------



## stylo (23. Juli 2010)

also ichhab gerade ne mail von cosmic sports bekomm,bearbeitungszeit 2-3wöchen für meine 888,na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob sie die zeit wirklich einhalten können


----------



## norco_2009 (23. Juli 2010)

ich werde morgen auch wieder so um 1 da sein


----------



## sannihh (23. Juli 2010)

tja wir kommen leider doch nicht, fahren kurzentschlossen nach willingen/ wibe ))
euch allen viel spaaaaasssss


----------



## sramx9 (23. Juli 2010)

sannihh schrieb:


> tja wir kommen leider doch nicht, fahren kurzentschlossen nach willingen/ wibe ))
> euch allen viel spaaaaasssss



pfff.....


----------



## ole.s (23. Juli 2010)

ixch bemhühe mich mit dem kommen habe krämpfe und zärungen  war heute in olden burg auf der skaterbahn und habe keine pausen gemacht ich dummerleh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (23. Juli 2010)

leute denkt dran für Thale zu überweisen ! Damit nachher nicht ´wieder das gejammer froß ist wenn einer keinen Plaz hat !


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juli 2010)

ole.s schrieb:


> ixch bemhühe mich mit dem kommen habe krämpfe und zärungen  war heute in olden burg auf der skaterbahn und habe keine pausen gemacht ich dummerleh



Du hast Krämpfe und Blähungen?... Nee, dann komm´ mal lieber nicht...

Wer wäre denn heute überhaupt alles da? Würde gegen 12.00h von hier aus losfahren.


----------



## sramx9 (24. Juli 2010)

Musst du vorher noch bei Lindsay vorbeischauen ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juli 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Musst du vorher noch bei Lindsay vorbeischauen ?



Ja, natürlich, wir haben gestern erst wieder telefoniert und ich bin gerade dabei, alles für den Flieger heute abend zu packen um dann der guten LL mit Rat und TAT zur Seite zu stehen...


----------



## ole.s (24. Juli 2010)

ich bin wie gesagt um 1 uhr da


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juli 2010)

Ich heute doch nicht. Schaltauge muss ich wieder hinkriegen. Habe es vorhin verbogen...


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja Sascha wer billig kauft , kauft 2 mal. Wie kann man das schaltauge ohne zu fahren verbiegen? Naja dann müssen wir wohl noch ein wenig warten bis wir das neue Rad zu sehen kriegen. 

Bis nachher


----------



## sramx9 (24. Juli 2010)

Braucht eine / einer von euch ne Blur Goggle ? -> Anzeigen.
Bei Malentesen würde natürlich der Versand wegfallen - weil Übergabe.

Sascha hat wohl wieder an wen anders gedacht - und schwupps war das Auge krumm .... passiert schon mal.


----------



## fiddel (24. Juli 2010)

wat willste dafür ham haste n foto? welche scheibenfarbe? doll zerkratzt?


----------



## fiddel (24. Juli 2010)

is heut von euch jmd. in st. peter auf der beach part ...jan delay spielt da heut kostenlos

kommt vorbei
http://nordfriesland-online.blog.de...eter-ording-jan-delay-live-waterkant-8230557/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (24. Juli 2010)

is heut von euch jmd. in st. peter auf der beach part ...jan delay spielt da heut kostenlos

kommt vorbei
http://nordfriesland-online.blog.de...eter-ording-jan-delay-live-waterkant-8230557/


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juli 2010)

war heute mal wieder echt super in malle


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. Juli 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> war heute mal wieder echt super in malle



Das stimmt! Auch wenn Hauke und meine Herrlichkeit einen Platten hatten. Und das Team FSR DH fährt sich richtig gut!  

Übrigens:

Ab MO oder DO (bei unserem Aldi-Markt ab MO) gibt es diesen Inbus-Satz mit Kugelkopf für nur 3,49!!! Ich habe den gleichen Satz und er ist wirklich 1A! 

Lasst Euch das Angebot nicht entgehen, Mädels. Größen: 10-1.5mm! 9 Stück insgesamt. Regulär kriegt man diese Größen und mit Kugelkopf nicht unter minimal 10!

Hier das Angebot:

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_angebot_do_29_07_2010_48_369_6136_5.html

...und nein, ich verdiene nichts daran...


----------



## norco_2009 (24. Juli 2010)

alter machst ja voll die schleichwerbung für aldi.
jaja der platten beim hochschieben echt geil


----------



## sramx9 (24. Juli 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> wat willste dafür ham haste n foto? welche scheibenfarbe? doll zerkratzt?



Schau in meinen Anzeigen  - Brille ist neu - nix Kratzer.

Morgen jemand da ?


----------



## Danny-128 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja morgen ist jemand da. Kommst du etwa rum Jörg? Na dann bis morgen.


----------



## schoko404 (24. Juli 2010)

Komme morgen auch mit nem Karton Ersatzschläuchen!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (24. Juli 2010)

Mal schauen - habe nicht sooo viel getrunken als das ich morgen den halben tag ausnüchtern müsste


----------



## Franky674 (25. Juli 2010)

<ich werde so gegen 11:00 11:30 da sein!!! dann bis morgen<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Juli 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> alter machst ja voll die schleichwerbung für aldi.



Nein, keine Schleichwerbung, Lars.

Der Satz ist für die Qualität echt mehr als günstig und hat sich bei mir immer bewährt. Nicht nur für Arbeiten am Rad. Mein Vater hat auch so einen Satz und er benutzt ihn für seine NC und CNC Maschinen. 

Ich bin kein "Aldi-Fan", aber manchmal haben die wirklich gute Sachen.


----------



## norco_2009 (25. Juli 2010)

wie sieht es denn heute mit dem wetter in malente aus???


----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juli 2010)

Bis jetzt sonnig und gut.


----------



## stylo (25. Juli 2010)

und männers was sagt ihr zum steinfeld???und allgemein zur veränderung???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (25. Juli 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> und männers was sagt ihr zum steinfeld???und allgemein zur veränderung???



Lindsay würde sagen: gemein und ungerecht...


----------



## sramx9 (25. Juli 2010)

die würde so viel heulen, dass die steine weggeschwemmt werden 




Spaß beiseite - was ist denn anders am Steinfeld ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (25. Juli 2010)

nichts Dirk fantasiert wieder ! Lass den mal der hat warscheinich noch ein sitzen von gestern  
Ach ja Jörg wo warst denn heute ?


----------



## sramx9 (25. Juli 2010)

hatte noch einen sitzen von gestern .....
nein - hatte keinen dicken Kopf. 
Aber Körper hat sich doch ziemlich schlapp angefühlt. dann ist noch meine Freundin mit dem Großen gefahren, dass ich das bike in den Kleinen hätte packen müssen. Also Räder raus etc.

Lauter Kleinkram wegen dem ich mich nicht aufraffen konnte. Hab nur auf der Couch gelungert 
Will aber mal evtl. die Woche nachmittags / frühen Abend kommen wenn wer da ist.


----------



## stylo (25. Juli 2010)

oh gott ich fantasiere echt noch.ja nee nur nen paar steine mehr!!!


----------



## Heartsfear (26. Juli 2010)

...Will aber mal evtl. die Woche nachmittags / frühen Abend kommen wenn wer da ist.

Hört sich gut an... ich wäre dabei, solange es nicht Donnerstag ist


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. Juli 2010)

Du antwortest Dir selber?

Ich will auch wieder..............sooo.......laangweilig!


----------



## Danny-128 (26. Juli 2010)

Wie denn ohne Gabel ?  

Da musst du Chris aber erst mal überzeugen das er die Gabel wieder ausbaut 

Ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange bis du wieder fit bist ! Aber das Wetter wird ja nicht besser also gib mal lieber gas. Bist eigentlich in Thale beim Rennen dabei ? Oder frage ich mal so wer denn ausser mir und Tobi überhaupt ?


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Juli 2010)

...glaube das dauert noch mit der Gabel ...nein, werde dieses Jahr kein Rennen fahren Volle Konzentration auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. Juli 2010)

...die Videos und Bilder sind übrigens der Hammer


----------



## Danny-128 (27. Juli 2010)

Das ist aber schade ! Naja dann kannst mit auch gleich dein IH geben willst dir ja sowieso das neue V10 Carbon holen 

Ach ja nächste woche komme ich noch mal zu euch bzw zu Chris in den Laden ! Also hoffe du bist auch da.


----------



## weng (27. Juli 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> ...glaube das dauert noch mit der Gabel ...nein, werde dieses Jahr kein Rennen fahren Volle Konzentration auf nächstes Jahr



mann mann die gabel lässt sich einfach nicht ausbauen, ist wohl in Schottland am Bike festgerostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (27. Juli 2010)

ich bin auch in thale dabei  ))


----------



## fiddel (27. Juli 2010)

wann willste denn nach pinneberg?
is ja evtl. n anlass ma hier zu grillen


----------



## kosh_hh (27. Juli 2010)

thale - dabei


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Juli 2010)

kosh_hh schrieb:


> thale - dabei



dito


----------



## stylo (27. Juli 2010)

thale bin ich auch dabei


----------



## trafko (27. Juli 2010)

Eah wann isn thale....


----------



## stylo (27. Juli 2010)

thale 25.09.10 - 26.09.10


----------



## trafko (27. Juli 2010)

Mmhhh wenn so viele am start sind überleg ich mir das doch auch noch


----------



## -SHREDDER- (27. Juli 2010)

trafko schrieb:


> Mmhhh wenn so viele am start sind überleg ich mir das doch auch noch



Dann melde Dich mal fix an...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. Juli 2010)

na los trafko dann aber mal schnell


----------



## trafko (28. Juli 2010)

Wo muss ich mich denn da genau anmelden?... schickt mal nen link


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Juli 2010)

trafko schrieb:


> Wo muss ich mich denn da genau anmelden?... schickt mal nen link



http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/login_form


----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juli 2010)

Musst dich aber richtig anmelden mit allem drum und dran ! 
Das bekommst du schon hin , bist ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen


----------



## kosh_hh (28. Juli 2010)

hat von euch jemand im Thale Fred das Video gesehen? Also dass die unten aus dem Double einen Table gemacht haben ist ja noch o.k. (trau ich mich jetzt vielleicht auch mal). Aber oben den Drop zu "entschärfen" find ich blöd. Da ist es bis zum Roadgap wenig abwechslungsreich.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (28. Juli 2010)

Die Betreiber haben sich ja dazu geäußert.

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7400839&postcount=723

Ich war noch nie in Thale, aber dass sie den Zielsprung zu einem Table ummodeliert haben, finde ich sehr gut und vorallem vernünftig - auch wenn ich ihn in Natura nie gesehen habe (siehe oben). Die Unfälle sprechen ja eine deutliche Sprache... 

Und ja, Kosh, ich gebe Dir recht. Wenn ich mir das Video ansehe, wirkt die Strecke wie eine kleine Waldautobahn. Aber wie gesagt, ich war nie da und werde vielleicht vorm Rennen an einem Tag mal hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. Juli 2010)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehen ! Finde ich auch ziemlich blöde 
aber was solls , die haben sich gedacht bevor noch mehr passiert wird der Track komplett entschärft.
Oder sie bauen oben jetzt noch ein paar fiese sachen ein  

Mal sehen hin muss ich da ja eh nochmla vor dem Rennen !


----------



## Camper122222 (28. Juli 2010)

unsere bande ist auch wieder vertreten (=


----------



## stylo (28. Juli 2010)

also bei dem startdrop hatte sie ruhig nur die landung machen brauchen,aber ich finde echt klasse das sie den zieldouble entschärft haben,da kann ich da auch entlich mal rüber


----------



## Camper122222 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich finds schade das der jetzt weg ist -.-  
Der hat ja jetzt nichts besonderes mehr  ...  
aber freue mich schon auf das renn (=


----------



## stylo (28. Juli 2010)

ja ja so wie wir tobi kennen


----------



## stylo (29. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov_jZjYbeIE&feature=PlayList&p=132E69A52893C128&playnext=4&index=19&ytsession=xihtR4qDLU5IT8A2c1baQeUodqAeSIM6dAwgRuXap7LzoO5m-2CH8QgIrF8CjPNBYvgA0EOzrXaXMYgHIFB7Hm52mr5erFAYWlavT6qCZJ4IxeQ1QQyp7uD2ahI7QYpp8Iqqmt6j0yEbl8fi3mc2MRnzoC1ZkDwkzeNqHvqWN2CV_P_ncZACRlCMRG0HPViqE3eVYD4fy9E7X9-oxXHaAlYVQeZ1-CjF3OT9pGNA7_yKQehWQNQH4XV1U7Vx2_V5j39LsFrZvlOqqmCX8No8wEMQraLY_igmkNFLqzhZbBY1iyGU2n49HkG5492yEQ22ZFkZXvu8JRdc0XWSQzQ0gmtLmLXACo4p"]YouTube- Arbeitsamt Song[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juli 2010)

Wie ich sehe haben sich nich nicht alle für Thale gemeldet! 
Tobi du bist immer noch rot so wie viele andere , was ist da los ? 
Sogar der Gerhard kommt nach Thale zum Rennen. 
Fiddel was ist mit dir und Nols ? Soll doch wieder so ein schönes Ferienlager werden wie letztes Jahr. 
Also Haut mal rein Jungens.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab´ auch keine Ahnung, warum ich noch rot bin. Das Geld hatte ich
bereits überwiesen. Werde da mal anrufen, bei den Bodebikern...


----------



## Camper122222 (29. Juli 2010)

ja papa-danny  überweisung wird am wochenende getätigt  ...
jaa das lager muss wieder stehn ... (=


----------



## Danny-128 (29. Juli 2010)

Naja einer muss sich mal drum kümmern ! Ihr kommt ja alle nicht aus dem Quark ,wenn man nicht ständig nachfragt 

Will ja nicht alleine mit dem Bunzelman da stehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juli 2010)

Howdie ! 

Hauke hat ja heute Geburtstag "Hellau"

Also alle heute noch zu ihm kommen und ne dicke Party Feiern !!!!


----------



## sramx9 (30. Juli 2010)

herzlichen ......


----------



## Whiplash01 (30. Juli 2010)

Moin Danny,

wunschgemäß habe ich mal meine alte Digicam gequält und ein Album angelegt, guckst Du .

Ist halt ein normales Session wie aus'm Laden. Wird morgen abgestimmt und am Sonntag zum Einrollen in Male ausgeführt.

BG


----------



## Danny-128 (30. Juli 2010)

Ein sehr schönes Rad hast du da  

Also das nenn ich mal amtlich , hoffe dann sehen wir uns noch am Sonntag ! 

Tja ich denke mal es muss sowieso noch in Malente feingetuned werden


----------



## Calimero... (30. Juli 2010)

Alles Gute Hauke !

Gut dass Sonntag Leute da sind, ich komm dann vll auch.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (30. Juli 2010)

*HAUKE!!! HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!

*


----------



## norco_2009 (30. Juli 2010)

Alles gute zum B-day Hauke und gute feier (mit den 17 jährigen)


----------



## norco_2009 (30. Juli 2010)

wer ist denn so am nächsten freitag in hahnenklee???


----------



## Camper122222 (1. August 2010)

heute jmd da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. August 2010)

So, für die Leute, die nur mein Demo kannten. War eine gute Idee, das Demo zu verscherbeln. Das FSR fährt sich widererwarten deutlich besser, was ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht geglaubt hatte. Hatte noch so kleine Zweifel, bevor das Rad fertig war, aber ich bereue es keine Sekunde!!!


----------



## schoko404 (1. August 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!! Ich bringe nächstes Mal noch ein Bierchen mit nach Male! 

Ich habe noch eine Liftkarte für Thale, mit der noch 6 Fahrten möglich sind. Sie ist noch gültig bis zum 14.08. Da ich es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr schaffe bis dahin nach Thale zu fahren, gebe ich sie gerne ab! Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## stylo (1. August 2010)

@sascha....hier was isn nun mit deinem intense 951???gibts das jetzt???
aber das fsr sieht echt schön gepflegt aus,also doch gefällt,aber wenn de die worldcup nicht mehr brauchst,also ich nehme sie


----------



## -SHREDDER- (1. August 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha....hier was isn nun mit deinem intense 951???gibts das jetzt???
> aber das fsr sieht echt schön gepflegt aus,also doch gefällt,aber wenn de die worldcup nicht mehr brauchst,also ich nehme sie



Das 951 hat sich erledigt. Haben derzeit Probleme mit den Hinterbauten und diverse Reklamationen. Hätte zum einen lange warten dürfen (trotz meiner Order) und habe die Order dann gecancelt. Hätte kein gutes Gefühl dabei gehabt...   Dafür konnte ich Intense überreden, dass sie mir ein M6 zusammenbrutzeln... 

P.S: Die Wordlcup gebe ich nicht her. Habe sie sehr günstig geschossen und sie war neu...


----------



## norco_2009 (1. August 2010)

wer hat denn lust am nächsten wochenende mit in den harz zukommen???? thale oder hahnenklee ist mir egal


----------



## Mr_Banyan (1. August 2010)

@ Shredder, schönes Oldschool Bike, sieht echt noch gut aus Jetzt sag nicht, Du bekommst ein M6....... S*U!!

@ Hauke, nochmals herzlichen nachträglich!!

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (1. August 2010)

Eigentlich wollten Nols und ich noch in Harz, aber da wir ab Mittwoch in Wacken sind, kommen wir morgen nochmal nach Malle
Sind so gegen Mittag da...


----------



## Danny-128 (1. August 2010)

Ach was das ist ja ein Gerücht , wolltest du heute nicht anrufen?


----------



## fiddel (1. August 2010)

ja danny wollt ich , soll ich dich jetzt noch einmal anrufen zur mitternachtsstunde?
wie amchen wir das willst du nich evtl erst di. nach pinneberg und somit di. herkommen zum grillen?


----------



## fiddel (1. August 2010)

ja danny wollt ich , soll ich dich jetzt noch einmal anrufen zur mitternachtsstunde?
wie amchen wir das willst du nich evtl erst di. nach pinneberg und somit di. herkommen zum grillen?


----------



## norco_2009 (1. August 2010)

hey danny, kommst du mit in den harz??? du wolltest doch auch nochmal die strecke checken in thale


----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2010)

Also fiddel dann komm ich erst Dienstag rum. 

@ Lars 
Ja mal sehen ob und wann. Freund von mir fragte mich ob ich nicht nochmal mich mit ihm in Winterberg treffen will. Kann aber nur die Woche noch denke ich. 
Mal sehen mit Thale.


----------



## sannihh (2. August 2010)

Hey Hauke, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich  ))))


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. August 2010)

Moin Danny(ie?), Du bist gestern (SO. 01.08.) mittags mit Deiner Freundin nach Male gekommen und Deine bessere Hälfte hat am Table ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Wäre cool, wenn Du mir die Fotos auf denen ich abgeschossen wurde zusenden könntest ( ich war der mit dem Session ). 

Besten Dank und Gruß.


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2010)

whiplash??????? sehr nice! (die band)

danny hat ne bessere hälfte? 
@ danny: biste dann heut nochma am berg?^^

wer isn heut noch da?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2010)

Ich komm heute mal rum gestern war ich nicht da sondern bei Hauke. 
Nein und eine bessere hälfte habe ich auch nicht. Lutz meint bestimmt Sanni und Christian. 
Wann seit ihr denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (2. August 2010)

@ fiddel: geilste Band ever! Vor Allem live

@ danny: Das kann sein, ich hatte nur "Danny" verstanden als die Beiden ankamen, er fährt auf jeden Fall ein Alutech Pudel.


----------



## Puky Racer (2. August 2010)

Moin Lutz,

"Daniel" gibt es 2mal! Ich bin nur schreibfaul und habe es mit diesem Eintrag schon auf ganze 2 Einträge geschaft.

Ich werde mich mal mit meinem Profil auseinander setzen und die Bilder hier einstellen. (Kann noch 1-2 Tage dauern.)

Gruß

Daniel der 2. 

oder 1.? Ich bin älter, oder?


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. August 2010)

Hi Daniel 1 o.2 ,

wenn Du willst, kannst Du mir die Bilder auch als Mailanhang ( JPEG ) schicken.

BG Lutz


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2010)

whiplash live hab ich letztes jahr? gesehn...sehr nice!

ich werd gleich von nols abgeholt dann gehts los nach malle
danny ich brauch meine feder wieder deine klappert derbe


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2010)

whiplash live hab ich letztes jahr? gesehn...sehr nice!

ich werd gleich von nols abgeholt dann gehts los nach malle
danny ich brauch meine feder wieder deine klappert derbe


----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2010)

Ja geht los ! 

Naja jetzt weiß ich Bescheid welchen Daniel du meinst.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (2. August 2010)

Watch out for new attractions in Malente downtown!


----------



## schoko404 (2. August 2010)

sehr schön!! endlich ist der Hohlweg wieder sinnvoll fahrbar!


----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2010)

Ja finde ich auch ! Obwohl ein tester mit seiner Arschbacke jetzt Probleme hat , sagt fiddel der ist schier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (2. August 2010)

wo ist denn das ?
sieht gut aus

ist das in dieser ausgefahrenen kurve bei den drops ?


----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2010)

Ja das ist in der Mitte. Also erst schauen dann fahren ein hünchenweg ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## stylo (2. August 2010)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Watch out for new attractions in Malente downtown!



habt ihr ja wieder schön reingehauen mit der schaufellei 
sieht sehr gut aus.und wie ist der zu fahren???? 
ist doch genau beim mittelstück neben dem holzdrop von haui u danny??!!


----------



## fiddel (2. August 2010)

musste  mitm wiP rüber jumpern


----------



## stylo (2. August 2010)

gibts noch andere bilder von der neuerung???


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. August 2010)

... sieht das nur so aus, oder ist dat'n Gap? 

Kann man auf dem Bild schlecht erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (2. August 2010)

Ist ein minigap , aber locker zuschaffen für Pro's und die es noch werden wollen
Und andere Bilder gibt's leider nicht.


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. August 2010)

Na den , ich bin morgen eh da, dann kann ich mir die "Lücke" ja anschauen und testen


----------



## norco_2009 (2. August 2010)

ich glaub das hier werde ich nächstes jahr mal checken
http://www.arebikepark.com/


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. August 2010)

Sieht gut aus, ist aber ein ganz schöner Ritt da hoch, fast 1.600 Km., ist aber ne irre Gegend, ich war da mal geschäftlich in der Nähe.

Lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn man da oben auch Urlaub macht.


----------



## norco_2009 (2. August 2010)

ja klar minimum 2wochen urlaub, dann lohnt sich das auf jedenfall würde ich sagen


----------



## Whiplash01 (2. August 2010)

... eben, das Leben ist eh zu kurz um zu arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 72031 (3. August 2010)

leudde! das ding ist gut 
am samtsga sind puky daniel und ich in thale. mal die neue cc strecke austesten  kommt noch jemand??


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. August 2010)

Hi Topher,

wollt ihr da irgendwo pennen, oder morgens hin und abends zurück??


----------



## norco_2009 (3. August 2010)

moin ich wollte vielleicht auch nach thale fahren


----------



## trafko (3. August 2010)

moin cristopher  thale wird bei mir dieses we leider nix... aber was denn jetzt mit winterberg/willingen? steht das noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Racer (3. August 2010)

Hey Lutz,

wir wollen morgens hin und abends zurück.

Ich habe jetzt die Bilder hochgeladen und ein "Holm" Album erstellt.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Puky Racer (3. August 2010)

Winterberg ist auf jeden Fall in Plannung!


----------



## norco_2009 (3. August 2010)

will denn noch wer mit nach thale??? ich hätte noch ein plätzchen frei im auto!!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. August 2010)

Moin Daniel,

coole Bilder, besten Dank 

Eventuell bin ich in Thale dabei, stellt sich spätestens morgen raus. Wißt ihr schon wann ihr los wollt ( Sa./So. Uhrzeit )??

BG  Lutz


----------



## Puky Racer (4. August 2010)

Ich habe meinen Angestellten (Christopher) für 8 Uhr bestellt. Da Er Jäger und Sammler von Strafzetteln ist sollten wir eine halbe Stunde später in Thale sein ;-) Nee, ich denke so um 11 Uhr sind wir da. 
Am Samstag!

@ Christophorus: Danke das Du mich mitnimmst ;-)


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. August 2010)

Wer wäre denn am SA in Palma de Malente?


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2010)

Ich bin Sonntag da. Da kommen wichtige parts 
Es sei denn das Wetter spielt verrückt.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. August 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag da. Da kommen wichtige parts
> Es sei denn das Wetter spielt verrückt.



Hmm, Sonntag wäre vielleicht auch drin.


----------



## sramx9 (4. August 2010)

Also ich würde am Sa aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (4. August 2010)

SA wäre für mich natürlich ideal.

Danny, komm´ mal auch am SA.


----------



## sramx9 (4. August 2010)

Ebend - meine supertussi muss Sa arbeiten. Da habe ich Zeit. Außer das ich abends  noch zum grillen muss


----------



## norco_2009 (4. August 2010)

grillen ist doch kein muss, gibt nix leckeres
wer ist denn am freitag so in malotze


----------



## Danny-128 (4. August 2010)

Ich eventuell !!???


----------



## sramx9 (5. August 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> grillen ist doch kein muss, gibt nix leckeres
> wer ist denn am freitag so in malotze


 
grillen IST muss 
auch wenn ich nicht weiß was es gibt - grillen ja nicht bei uns.
aber ich muss nicht fahren und kann die Worscht ordentlich runterspülen


----------



## weng (5. August 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag da. Da kommen wichtige parts
> Es sei denn das Wetter spielt verrückt.



Sonntag ist gutes Wetter, die einzigen die verrückt spielen sind wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (5. August 2010)

danny: schick mir mal bitte den link für die coolen leatt brace polster


----------



## norco_2009 (5. August 2010)

@danny bist du denn morgen in malotze????
und wer ist morgen noch so da??


----------



## Danny-128 (5. August 2010)

http://www.motocross-shop.de/motocross-shop/index.php?cPath=21_368_875

Wann bist du denn da ? Denke ich komme wenn eh ohne Bike da ich mein Daumen noch ein wenig schonen werde ! 

Außerdem hat der Kollege Stylo ja mein Bullit kaputtemacht.

V10 brauch erst mal ein wenig Ruhe und Erholung von dem ganzen Streß.


----------



## norco_2009 (5. August 2010)

denke werde so zwischen 1 und 2uhr da sein
wenn du noch was bauen willst bring mal ne schaufel mehr mit, dann kann ich mit helfen


----------



## stylo (6. August 2010)

ja danny ich bin schuld,ich hab dein bullit kaputt gemacht  
immer rein in die wunde


----------



## trafko (6. August 2010)

Was hat der gemeine kerl denn gemacht???


----------



## Nursoda (6. August 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> aber ich muss nicht fahren und kann die Worscht ordentlich runterspülen



Soso, du fährst also nicht. Ahhhja, gut zu wissen ;-)

Wieso kann ich dir keine PN schreiben ? :-(


----------



## stylo (6. August 2010)

ja mmh der gemeine kerl hat dannys VR-bremsgriff beim mächtig hinmaulen abgebrochen,wo das bike am baum zerschellt ist  aber danny kümmert sich ja auch nicht um meine verletzung,denn mein ellenbogen schmerzt immer noch


----------



## -SHREDDER- (6. August 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> aber danny kümmert sich ja auch nicht um meine verletzung,*denn mein ellenbogen schmerzt immer noch*



Wir brauchen Bilder von der Authopsie!


----------



## stylo (6. August 2010)

ha ha schön noch danny die schuld geben  *spasssssssssssss*

@shredder...halb tot und geborsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (6. August 2010)

@sascha..hast schon mal was rausbekommen warum der status noch nicht geändert ist,bei der anmeldung thale,das bezahlt ist,wolltest ja mal da anrufen  bin nämlich auch noch nicht grün!!!


----------



## Calimero... (6. August 2010)

Morgen am Start wer ?


----------



## norco_2009 (6. August 2010)

@Danny: hab den weg gefunden ist auf jedenfall besser und ich bin 15min schneller zuhause


----------



## trafko (6. August 2010)

so wer hat denn morgen bock mein kameramann zu spielen  muss noch n video zustande bekommen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. August 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha..hast schon mal was rausbekommen warum der status noch nicht geändert ist,bei der anmeldung thale,das bezahlt ist,wolltest ja mal da anrufen  bin nämlich auch noch nicht grün!!!



Ja, habe gestern noch mit denen telefoniert. Wenn wir am MO nicht auf grün sind, dann rufe ich da nochmal an. Bin auch ein "wenig" sauer...


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. August 2010)

Ich würde gegen 12.00h aus Kiel losfahren. Wäre dann gegen 13.00h da. Vielleicht kommt Kay noch mit, aber das weiss ich noch nicht 100%.


----------



## sramx9 (7. August 2010)

hallo sascha - heute oder wann ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. August 2010)

Ja, heute, Jörg.


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. August 2010)

Ich bin ab ca. 14.00 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (7. August 2010)

bin auch so gg 14uhr da


----------



## -SHREDDER- (7. August 2010)

War gut heute!


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2010)

Gleich kommt noch eine Überraschung  

Ich sage bloß Video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Und heute war richtig gut , bin auch gar nicht fertig vom ganzen Tag fahren oder so


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8149


----------



## trafko (7. August 2010)

da konnte ja einer wieder nicht abwarten ne


----------



## Danny-128 (7. August 2010)

NEIN 

Wollte es sehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (8. August 2010)

@patrick...hast deine "abrissfunktion" am "pool" schon hauke gezeigt,der reizt dir den kopf ab,da hat er so mühselig nach stöckchen gesucht den einen tag


----------



## ole.s (8. August 2010)

ich denke das ich morgen auch da bin


----------



## -SHREDDER- (8. August 2010)

So, bin für Thale auf grün!  

@STYLO



stylo schrieb:


> @sascha..hast schon mal was rausbekommen warum der status noch nicht geändert ist,bei der anmeldung thale,das bezahlt ist,wolltest ja mal da anrufen  bin nämlich auch noch nicht grün!!!



Ruf da mal am besten selbst an. Habe von denen eine Mail bekommen - heute früh. Vielleicht bist Du dann schneller auf grün.


----------



## ole.s (8. August 2010)

******* mom is nicht da und ich bin jetz erst aufgestanden .


----------



## schoko404 (8. August 2010)

@dirk: ich stand direkt daneben als es passiert ist  Alles halb so schlimm!!


----------



## Camper122222 (8. August 2010)

also ich bin auch für thale auf grün  lol2


----------



## Danny-128 (8. August 2010)

Ihr seit alle soooooohhhh grrrüüüünnnn.


----------



## sramx9 (8. August 2010)

Dafür ist meine Wippe und der Kettenstrebenteil demontiert und eingepackt 
Hoffe ich bekomme die Teile schnell wieder.


----------



## stylo (8. August 2010)

also ich bin immer noch rooooooooooottttt für thale,was fürn dreck.ruf da morgen an 

@hauke...kam da bei dir keine träne???wenigstens nen bissl????nur wegen der mühe vielleicht?????


----------



## weng (9. August 2010)

Moin 
gestern war mal wieder der hammer...
die neuen trails sind auch super lustig und machen eine menge spass, sehr gut Danny
ein paar fotos von gestern hab ich bei mir ins album hochgeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (9. August 2010)

wir sind momentan n bisschen umgestiegen warn schon 3 mal los hier ein kleiner einblick!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lNBb56myP0"]YouTube- âªLake Jump Second Try, StÃÂ¶r Itzehoeâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## schoko404 (9. August 2010)




----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2010)

@ Chris 

Danke für die Bilders  
Sind sehr gut geworden ! 

@ Dirk 

Die Leute aus Thale wissen halt das du kein Rad hast das läuft und da bekommt jemand anderes die Chance für ein Lauf 
Aber alles halb so schlimm denn dein Geld bekommst auch nicht wieder  

@ Fiddel 

Das ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht ! Nils hat es schon drauf , so ein bischen. Anscheinend bist du ja gar nicht gesprungen oder irre ich mich ?
Aber wenigstens hat die Rampe teilweise gehalten .


----------



## weng (9. August 2010)

schÃ¶n und jetzt alles mal mit rad
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVFl0HXkSog"]YouTube- âªlakejump 2â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (9. August 2010)

Falls ncoh einer ein Billigen TLD Helm sucht guckst du hier 
http://www.boardx.de/bike-helme-fullface-helme-c-107_1292.html?filter_id=37&sort=2a


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLk4Nk0FbVk"]YouTube- âªLake Jump Third Try, StÃÂ¶r Itzehoeâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2010)

Fiddel macht ein Nothing to Dead Sailor  Respekt


----------



## norco_2009 (10. August 2010)

schöne bilder
wer ist denn am kommenden sonntag so in malotze??


----------



## trafko (10. August 2010)

so danny wie schauts denn aus mit willingen dieses we?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2010)

Du meinet wegen ich habe Zeit. Was ist mit deinem Video?


----------



## trafko (10. August 2010)

ja is inner mache .... aber würde halt auch noch die ein oder andere sequenz aus willingen mit reinnehmen wollen  und n intro brauch ich noch... sonst schaut fast aus wie das was du gecutted hast ... wann würds dir denn passen... freitag-samstag oder samstag-sonntag?


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2010)

ja freitag samstag und sonntag ! 

Ja also ich denke mal Samstag und Sonntag ist wohl besser ! 

Dann kann man Samstag nach Willingen und Sonntag nach Winterberg oder so ein anderen Spot besuchen. kenn da ja genügend ! 

Habe auch gerade schon mit dem Kollegen teleniert und mit pennen wäre da auch kein Problem !


----------



## trafko (10. August 2010)

na das hört sich doch bombe an... also gut samstag sonntag! näheres bequatschen wir noch, muss erstmal inne kiste.


----------



## norco_2009 (10. August 2010)

ach nach rold müsst ihr doch, hab hier mal wieder ein neues video gefunden http://video.mpora.com/watch/4K7KUqiUM


----------



## Danny-128 (10. August 2010)

Jau alles klar , dann mich dich mal lang ! 

@ Lars 

Da gehts auch noch mal hin keine Panik und du bist der erste der vom Turm rollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (11. August 2010)

Ja Also Patrick es ist soweit alles klar ! 
Frage wie machen wir das mit der Autofahrt ? Jeder einzeln oder beide zusammen ! Ich müsste nämlich 2 Räder mitnehmen da ich mit dem Tazer ja nicht Freeriden kann  
Schlafplätze sind organisiert , Dusche und Wc auch  
Und wenn dann schon morgens in Willingen sein um den Tag auszunutzen und ein Filmchen zu drehen ! 
Melde dich dann mal wenn du nun genaueres weißt. 

@ All 

wer ist denn noch in Willingen dabei ?


----------



## sramx9 (11. August 2010)

bekomme Freitag meinen Hinterbau mit neuen Lagern wieder 
sogar der lack wurde ausgebessert - klasse Mechaniker


----------



## schoko404 (11. August 2010)

Würde gerne mit nach Willingen aber dieses We ist schlecht bei mir...schade

PS: Wer dieses We nach Thale fährt meldet sich nochmal schnell bei mir. Hab immer noch 6 Freifahrten zu verschenken!Noch kann ich euch die Karte per Post schicken...


----------



## A**x (12. August 2010)

KOmmt üüberhaupt irgendjemand mit nach Tabarz zum Rennen


----------



## sannihh (12. August 2010)

kosh und ich sind am nä We (21/22.08 ) in den Harzer Bikeparks anzutreffen, wollen nach Schulenberg, Thale oder Braunlage
vielleicht trifft man sicgh dort ja ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. August 2010)

Ich bin ab kommender Woche für zwei Wochen weg.

Werde hier

http://www.pohorje.org/de/mariborsko-pohorje-sommer/intro-bike-park-pohorje-powered-by-gt 

und da sein:

http://www.bikepark.si/

Wollte schon immermal nach Maribor und mir die World-Cup Strecke antun.


----------



## stylo (12. August 2010)

@sascha...soll von danny fragen ob sie da auch nen forstweg haben   







so da bist schonmal geimpft für die strecke


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. August 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha...soll von danny fragen ob sie da auch nen forstweg haben



Für wen? Für Danny? Sicherlich...   Ich kann ja mal Bilder davon machen, damit sich unser Schotte mal ein gutes Bild machen kann...wo er die nächste Fox killt...


----------



## stylo (12. August 2010)




----------



## Danny-128 (12. August 2010)

Ne Sascha ich bin schon WC geprüft 
Ich dachte da eher an dich 
Maribor ist ja nun mal kein Kindergarten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. August 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ne Sascha ich bin schon WC geprüft
> Ich dachte da eher an dich
> Maribor ist ja nun mal *kein Kindergarten* !



Exakt. 

Schottland ja auch nicht...

Dann bin ich auch bald WC-geprüft.   ...aber ohne fatalen Sturz...


----------



## stylo (12. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n-h4ENR360&feature=related"]YouTube- Josh Bryceland crash[/nomedia]






maribor live sascha!!!


----------



## trafko (12. August 2010)

danny:

cool, cool ... is das wichtigste jetzt schonmal am start
also meins würdest denn nicht mehr reinbekommen oder wie? fände es schon besser wenn man nur mit einem auto fahren würde... aus kostentechnischer sicht


----------



## Danny-128 (13. August 2010)

Morgen gehts los  

Wetter passt Bunzel ist auch vor Ort das kann nur lustig werden 

Also Leute euch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spass in Malente , es hat geregnet dann ist der Grip bestens.


----------



## norco_2009 (13. August 2010)

ja wer ist denn morgen und übermorgen so in malotze??? freiwillige vor


----------



## sramx9 (13. August 2010)

ich warte noch auf meinen Hinterbau


----------



## Heartsfear (13. August 2010)

Ich bin morgen da... so gegen 13 Uhr... wenn meine Erkältung nicht schlimmer wird


----------



## norco_2009 (13. August 2010)

jaja das kann ich mir ja denken wo du die erkältung her hast


----------



## Hitzi (13. August 2010)

Moin,

ich bin nächste Woche an der Ostsee und würde gerne eine Feierabendrunde drehen. Zwischen Montag und Donnerstag wäre alles drin. Da bin ich Flexibilist 

Vielleicht rund um den Kellersee oder Dieksee oder beides? Lasse mich da gerne von Locals führen.
Zwischen 30 und 70 Km sollte es kein Problem darstellen 

Gibt es da was für mich? 
Habt ihr einen Treffpunkt?

Grüße aus Hannover

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (13. August 2010)

eben kam die Nachbarin mit nem Päckchen in der Hand. Meinem Hinterbau. Je nach dem wie das Wetter ist und was morgen so los ist käme ich na Male.


----------



## norco_2009 (13. August 2010)

@sramx9 ja das ist doch geil, bin dann auch am start


----------



## sramx9 (14. August 2010)

ich komme heute nicht. muss das bike noch zusammenbauen, Schaltung einstellen etc.  habe außerdem keine Lust es einzusauen - habe es beim demontieren erst sauber gemacht und will es vorm Urlaub nicht noch mal machen


----------



## Heartsfear (14. August 2010)

Ich bin auch voll durch...  und bleib at home... soll außerdem eh regnen!

@Lars: Ja, da hab ich sie her   aber egal... wacköööön!


----------



## norco_2009 (14. August 2010)

man ist denn sonst keiner in malente????


----------



## norco_2009 (15. August 2010)

wer ist denn morgen so in malotze???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Camper122222 (16. August 2010)

Hei leute .... 
melden uns aus tabarz wieder  alle heile zurück  !
Gestern hat es zwar nur geregnet aber war trozdem ein spaß!


----------



## schoko404 (16. August 2010)

@ Lutz: Danke für deinen Streckenpflege-Einsatz


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. August 2010)

Kein Thema, Hauptsache das Gewracke hat sich gelohnt und die Ecke fährt sich nicht mehr so aus


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2010)

@ Lutz 

Ja vielen Dank für dein Einsatz ! 

Ich denke jetzt wird die Kurve schon halten .

@ Tobi 

Und welchen Platz hast e gemacht ? Auf dem Video sieht das alles aber ganz anders aus als damals die Strecke war oder täuscht das ?

@Hitzi 

Also hier ist leider kaum einer der so lange Touren fährt. Wir treffen uns dort eigentlich immer zum Freeriden/ DH Fahren.
Wenn du wirklich so lange Touren machen willst dann halt leider allein oder du fragst mal den SramX9. Der kennt sich da schon besser mit der Materie aus 
Ansonsten kann ich dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Camper122222 (17. August 2010)

@danny.
den dritten  ... 
nee eigntlich war die so wie letztes jahr


----------



## Danny-128 (17. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht Tobi ! 
Nächstes Jahr WC mitfahren oder wie ?


----------



## Camper122222 (18. August 2010)

mmh   
nee mal gucken erst mal den ixs ganz fahrn ^^


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2010)

Heute noch jemand da ? 

Wetter ist gut (Regnet nicht) !


----------



## fiddel (22. August 2010)

ne ich nich...heut motorrad fahren


----------



## Danny-128 (22. August 2010)

Bei dem gutem Wetter ?  

Naja hoffe du lässt dich mal weider blicken hier nach dem WOA ! 

Hast ja jetzt alle deine Lieblingsbänds gehört und gesehen , da ist ja dann mal wieder Zeit für Malente !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (22. August 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> @Hitzi
> 
> Also hier ist leider kaum einer der so lange Touren fährt. Wir treffen uns dort eigentlich immer zum Freeriden/ DH Fahren.
> Wenn du wirklich so lange Touren machen willst dann halt leider allein oder du fragst mal den SramX9. Der kennt sich da schon besser mit der Materie aus
> Ansonsten kann ich dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen



Hi,

back in Hannover.

So lang sind ja Touren um die 30 Km auch nicht, oder? 
Aber FR und DH sind eben andere Geschichten und dafür habe ich Verständnis.
Malente haben wir besucht und eine Fahrt auf dem See mit dem Schiff gemacht.
Sehr schön bei euch 
Habe dann eine andere Tour abgerissen.

Vielleicht beim nächsten Besuch....... 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## stylo (23. August 2010)

ist jemand vielleicht am mittwoch mittag in malle??wollt wahrscheinlich nen paar stunden frei nehmen und ne runde brennen gehen!!


----------



## norco_2009 (23. August 2010)

ne leider nicht aber am wochenende auf jedenfall wenn das wetter mitspielt und die neue bremse eingebaut ist


----------



## schoko404 (23. August 2010)

ach dirk: wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich am start!


----------



## stylo (23. August 2010)

ja wegen we muss ich auch mal schauen,obs da bei mir klappt,hab ja endlich meine gabel wieder vom service,gab komplett neue tauchrohre mit neuem innenleben!! 
@lars...scheiss auf wetter,fahren kann man immer 

@hauke...würde dir dann morgen abend bescheid sagen wollen und dich nochmal anrufen obs wiklich klappt,wegen frei,checke das morgen gleich sofort.
für mittwoch soll es zwischen 12 -15 uhr nur ca. 30% regenwahrscheinlichkeit und 0,6 l pro qm regen sein!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (23. August 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> ja wegen we muss ich auch mal schauen,obs da bei mir klappt,hab ja endlich meine gabel wieder vom service,gab komplett neue tauchrohre mit neuem innenleben!!


 
Das ist ja mal eine geile Nachricht!!! Ist sie jetzt härter?


----------



## stylo (23. August 2010)

Mr_Banyan schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine geile Nachricht!!! Ist sie jetzt härter?



mmh kommt mir schon so vor das sie nen bissl härter ist,also progressiver.muss sehen wies ist beim testen.aber alles schön auf garantie!!


----------



## Danny-128 (23. August 2010)

0,6 L und 29,999999 % Regenwarscheinlichkeit !   

Jau ich mach euch mal keine Hoffnung das es so wenig bleibt ! Asonsten fragt mal Puky Racer ( Daniel ) der hat das Agrarrwetter auf dem Laptop , der wird euch schon sagen können wie das Wetter wird  

@ Lars 

Gustel dran


----------



## stylo (23. August 2010)

@danny...du wurst das ist von agrarwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (23. August 2010)

@danny: ja es ist ne gustel geworden aber ne andere gute gebrauchte für 172 tacken, werde ich samstag morgen drann schrauben


----------



## Whiplash01 (24. August 2010)

Eventuell schaffe ich es Morgen auch für ein - zwei Stündchen


----------



## weng (24. August 2010)

Team LuftLinie in Thale
wann machen wir dann Team training...?


----------



## Heartsfear (24. August 2010)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei... hab ja Urlaub  wann denn so?


----------



## Puky Racer (24. August 2010)

Hey Danny glaubst etwa immer noch nicht an agrarwetter.net ?
Ich denke Du betest auch Satan an und opferst Jungfrauen.

Kannst gerne mal zu unserem Bibelnachmittag kommen ;-)


----------



## Danny-128 (24. August 2010)

Ne lass mal Daniel , da kümmere ich mich lieber um noch ein paar Jungfrauen. 
Und ich habe doch IPhone Wetter  das ist auch von Satan als App hochgeladen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (24. August 2010)

wenn würde ich dann so gegen 13uhr das sein wenn alles klappt und wenn es nicht so mega übelst doll regnet,wollte das spontan ausmachen 

@hauke...dich ruf ich dann morgen vormittag nochmal an.hast urlaub???

@weng...klar "Team LuftLinie" ist am start


----------



## stylo (24. August 2010)

was meint ihr,lieber 20°rise oder nen flatbar für meinen hobel in 760 breite (nuke proof!!!)???


----------



## weng (25. August 2010)

Also wir wollen diese Woche mit der Gestaltung der Trikots anfangen, für Team LuftLinie 
Ich bräuchte dann Namen und Nummer fürs Trikot 
Vielleicht klappt es ja noch bis Thale


----------



## Whiplash01 (25. August 2010)

Moin stylo, ich habe mir gerade den Truativ Boobar in 20° rise und 780er Länge geholt und auf 760 gekürzt.

Bin zwar bisher nur ne kleine Proberunde zur Feineinstellung gefahren, fühlt sich aber sehr gut an 

Richtiger Praxistest dann evtl. heute oder am WE.


----------



## stylo (25. August 2010)

so wer noch nach malle heute kommen will,also ich bin da,der hauke auch 

@whiplash....hab mir gestern nen reverse in 760 breite und 0,7zoll rise bestellt,wiegt 278g,mal sehen wie der sich fährt wenn der da ist!!!

@christian...was wollen wir für namen nehmen,vor- oder nachname???


----------



## schoko404 (25. August 2010)

ab 1300 am Start


----------



## weng (25. August 2010)

@stylo weiss auch noch nicht, eigentlich mein Vornamen in der kurz form "Cris" ...
wie du möchtest...


----------



## Danny-128 (25. August 2010)

@ Chris 

Also ich nehme dann nummer 00  oder wie 

Und der Name wie Folgt "Danny"


----------



## stylo (26. August 2010)

@chris....Nr.8 name Dirk


----------



## weng (26. August 2010)

So hab nochmal mit der Teamleitung gesprochen der meint, sagt das z.B Ch. Pagels 
besser sein würde...  find ich persönlich auch am besten
was sagt ihr dazu...?
treff mich am Freitag abend mit einem Freund und dann machen wir die Gestaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (26. August 2010)

Naja kann man auch machen obwohl ich die Kurzform auch nicht schlecht finde.


----------



## stylo (26. August 2010)

ja also mit zb. d.kirchner bin ich auch sehr zufrieden,kein problem mit,hoffentlich klappt es echt noch bis thale


----------



## trafko (26. August 2010)

eahhhhh auch haben wollen


----------



## A**x (26. August 2010)

Ohja dann sind wir ja Thale wieder ne richtig große Mannschaft nicht so wie in Tabarz


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. August 2010)

Freue mich, dass alle so begeistert sind! Ich möchte M.Hentschel mit der No. 77 drauf haben

Also Leute, "möchte auch haben und so" ist blöd für die Planung(Bestellung)!! Macht Euch Gedanken und sagt "weng" Bescheid

Die Größen klären wir dann, wenn bestellt wird Erstmal den "Prototypen" entwerfen!!!


----------



## trafko (26. August 2010)

ok...

Also ich würde auch gerne ein solches Bekleidungsstück erwerben! Es sollte P.Schlie mit der Nr. 66 draufgedruckt werden. Danke


----------



## Mr_Banyan (26. August 2010)

Perfekt


----------



## stylo (26. August 2010)

also wäre natürlich auch dabei bei jenem bekleidungsstück 

Nummer:13 (hat sich geändert,also nicht mehr 8)
Name: D.Kirchner


----------



## weng (26. August 2010)

sehr schön, sehr schön,
also morgen abend gibt es ein paar entwürfe
ich hab auch schon bei den jungs angerufen die, die trikots drucken, sie brauchen im schlimmsten fall 10 tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (26. August 2010)

aldäää das läuft


----------



## norco_2009 (26. August 2010)

gibs denn auch trikots für nicht thale fahrer???


----------



## Danny-128 (26. August 2010)

Also dann nehme ich D. Fahning mit der Doppel 0
In der Reihenfolge und von dem Jersey 2 oder 3 Stück.


----------



## sramx9 (27. August 2010)

norco_2009 schrieb:


> gibs denn auch trikots für nicht thale fahrer???



würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## weng (27. August 2010)

Ja kein Problem Teamaufnahme ist eine Zeit von 1.55 min in Winterberg


----------



## sramx9 (27. August 2010)

aha - und wo steht der Rekord - nur mal so als Hausnummer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole.s (27. August 2010)

wer kommt morgen nach malente????? UND WIE VIEL UHR?))


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. August 2010)

Ike, zwischen 11:00 und 12:00, es sei den, es p..... wie S.....


----------



## trafko (27. August 2010)

gilt für mich genauso .... wenns nich schüttet bin ich auch am start ... schön bisll durchn matsch rollen fääääääätzt


----------



## weng (27. August 2010)

War nur spasssss von Marc und mir 
so erste entwürfe auf meiner seite


----------



## trafko (27. August 2010)

also trikotcapri, blau, und dann pink gefallen mir am besten!!!!


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. August 2010)

Capri und blau Vorne andere Schrift


----------



## sramx9 (27. August 2010)

wenn ich mal ne Anmerkung machen darf - wenn jetzt statt dem Flugzeug noch ein Biker fliegen würde  .... ok - hat was von ET ( mit dem kuwahara. falls es hier opis gibt die sich daran erinnern können  )


----------



## Mr_Banyan (27. August 2010)

...wenn ich mir es nochmal genau anschaue, gefällt mir blau am besten


----------



## schoko404 (28. August 2010)

hmmm....schwierig! auf jeden Fall möchte ich die Nummer 69!! capri und kawagrün kommen bei mir in die engere wahl...die idee mit dem "fliegenden biker" finde ich auch gut


----------



## norco_2009 (28. August 2010)

ich bin morgen auch in malente, denke mal so ab 12uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (28. August 2010)

Bei uns werden heute die Sachen für Ösi-Land gepackt.
FF und Kakerlake kommen auch mit - werde mal den Bikepark in Kirchberg ausprobieren


----------



## Whiplash01 (28. August 2010)

@ weng: Das "WTC" ist ja mal richtig krass, wer das trägt muss echt Eier haben!


----------



## weng (28. August 2010)

@ Whiplash: ´Oh ja mächtige Eier,war ein spass von einem PC Freak

Ok ein Biker oder Flugzeug, wer noch andere vorschläge hat, in sachen Design, immer her damit... Achso wir müssen uns für ein Farbe entscheiden, einer grün der andere blau geht nicht, das wird ganz demokratisch entschieden bis jetz ist blau der Favorit


----------



## stylo (28. August 2010)

also ich wäre auch für capri und definitiv blau!!!


----------



## stylo (28. August 2010)

@cris.....also wenn genügend zusammen kommen zwecks 2 farben,z.b. blau und capri dann könnte man ja auch 2 sätze bestellen oder??wegen mengenrabatt usw. z.b. 10xblau u 10xcabri

das bei den blauen trikots würde mir nen stich dunkleres blau gefallen,nicht ganz so grell

änderung trikot: also ich würde vielleicht noch nen bissl farbe (weiß) in die ärmel mit reinbringen,z.b. nochmal kleiner irgendwo "Team LuftLinie" oder irgendwas anderes in "weiß - schwarz",sieht da irgendwie noch nen bissl "nackig" aus auf den ärmeln


----------



## ole.s (28. August 2010)

******* ich konnte heute nicht.. aber morgen  bin ich da  denke auch schon so um 10 oder 11 uhr


----------



## Danny-128 (28. August 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SantaCruzerone/DropBox#5510482762063618370


----------



## Danny-128 (28. August 2010)

Ich nehme pink , blau , Capri ! 

Voll Geil man , dann noch den Sponsor ST drauf und von deinem Radladen ein schönes Logo dann ist alles perfekt !


----------



## stylo (28. August 2010)

@cris...also die idee von danny mit dem namen deines radladens und ST ist ne sehr gute maßnahme!!!

@Danny...na endlich hast ja dein 1er!!!sieht gut aus  .hast ihm von preis noch runter bekomm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (28. August 2010)

Ja habe ich !


----------



## stylo (28. August 2010)

sauber sauber!!!!


----------



## BananaJoe (28. August 2010)

Den Einser find ich auch klasse. Ist aber schon mit Sonderlack, oder? Ist er denn sonst nicht zu sehr verbaut? Schön schlicht mit ordentlich Wums kommt er am besten. Leider sind gute Stücke so teuer.

Ich find die Trikos auch ganz cool. Wenn ihr mich aufnehmt, nehme ich Nummer 74 - P.Toczeck. Farbe ist mir egal. Ich finde eigentlich alle ganz gut. Ne auffallende Farbe wäre allerdings Favorit.
Ich finde, dass die Schriftart vom Fahrernamen die selbe wie der Rest auf dem Rücken haben sollte. Ansonsten


----------



## ole.s (28. August 2010)

und dochnicht man regt das auf !!


----------



## norco_2009 (29. August 2010)

wäre dienstag vielleicht einer in malente


----------



## stylo (29. August 2010)

@lars....ab wann wärst du denn da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (29. August 2010)

@ danny sehr nice
kommst rum zum treffen or what?...


----------



## Danny-128 (29. August 2010)

Ja das geht los ! Aber erst mal soll er wieder Oldskool werden und schön aussehen ! Dann können wir ein Golf1 in Red meeting abhalten


----------



## norco_2009 (29. August 2010)

@dirk ich wollte dann so zwischen 12 und 1 uhr da sein


----------



## stylo (29. August 2010)

@lars...na muss schauen,muss dann wieder frei nehmen,mal schauen ob es klappt


----------



## norco_2009 (29. August 2010)

@dirk wäre super wenns klappt


----------



## weng (30. August 2010)

Moin moin
danke für die Tipps, das Laden und ST Logo kommt noch...
Nur damit ich keinen vergesse: M. Hentschel  77
                                          P. Schlie       66
                                          D. Kirchner     13
                                          D. Fahning     00
                                          C. Pagels       105
                                          P. Toczeck      74
alle dabei oder hab ich einen vergessen, sind alle Namen und Nummern richtig geschrieben...?
Bin am Mittwoch nochmal bei Kay und dann machen wir den Rest
Zwei verschiedene Farben ist kein Problem wir bestellen dann 2 Sets kostet
dann aber ein bißchen mehr, da sie das 2 mal bearbeiten müssen,etwa 20,- euronen pro Gestaltung für ein Set 
Brauch dann bis Ende der Woche von euch die Grössen


----------



## toddy2017 (30. August 2010)

hallo, ich wollt am donnerstag mal nach malente, bin aber noch nie da gewesen...
lohnt sich das bei dem matsch-wetter für´nen strecken neuling wie mich??
oder is es durch den regen zu schmierig?? muss nämlich gut 1 1/2 std. mit dem zug fahren und wär schon arsch wenn´s denn net wirklich fahrbar ist..

mfg


----------



## schoko404 (30. August 2010)

@ chris: es fehlt noch H. Siemers 69

@toddy2017: die strecke ist auch bei dem wetter gut fahrbar, es sei denn es schüttet den ganzen tag! wenn es also nur ab und zu mal bisl regnet ist das kein problem...also rein in zug!!


----------



## stylo (30. August 2010)

@lars...also hab für morgen wieder stunden genommen,wäre aber erst so gegen 14uhr da. 

wer kommt noch??Hauke???danny??? 

@cris...wieviel würde es denn pro person pro trikot kosten???
also meine grösse ist "M"!!!


----------



## toddy2017 (30. August 2010)

yeah, super!!!
endlich mal wieder n abfahrt die länger wie 10sekunden dauert!!

danke schön!!! 



schoko404 schrieb:


> @ chris: es fehlt noch H. Siemers 69
> 
> @toddy2017: die strecke ist auch bei dem wetter gut fahrbar, es sei denn es schüttet den ganzen tag! wenn es also nur ab und zu mal bisl regnet ist das kein problem...also rein in zug!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (30. August 2010)

toddy2017 schrieb:


> yeah, super!!!
> endlich mal wieder n abfahrt die länger wie 10sekunden dauert!!
> 
> danke schön!!!



ja also 50sek werdens jetzt dann schon werden in malle


----------



## A**x (30. August 2010)

Wie sehen die Trikots und so überhaupt aus kann mal einer ein Prototyp Trikot posten ?!?


----------



## stylo (30. August 2010)

z.b. so alex!!


----------



## toddy2017 (30. August 2010)

das is ja schonmal was..
ich brauch mal wieder action unter den rädern, den halben sommer nur mit´m dirt rum geeiert..

scheint ja häufig gut was los zu sein, dem thread hier nach..



stylo schrieb:


> ja also 50sek werdens jetzt dann schon werden in malle



ach ja, kann mir noch jemand sagen wo ich da genau mit´m zug hin muss und wie´s dann weiter geht?

wär echt super!


----------



## Danny-128 (30. August 2010)

@ Toddy 

Mit dem Zug nach Malente und dann runter zum Dieksee ! 
Immer die Promenade entlang bis du nach ungefähr 15,89 Min mitten im Wald am Auslauf des DH`s stehst. Dann hochschieben und Spass haben 

@ Cris 

Pricing: $2999 in the US, $3250 in CAN.
Price includes a Cane Creek AngleSet with 0, .5, and 1 degree cups. The headset MSRP alone is ~$200USD, which makes the v10 carbon just about the same price as the old V10. Stock shock is Vivid R2c, upgrade shocks are Fox RC4 and Vivid Air.
Complete bike pricing and options are still being finalized. 


Heute schon mal ein Rahmen bestellen ? ? ?  

Mein Name passt und Nummer auch , größe XL please ! 


Ps: Langarm Trikots schützen vor fiesen Midgies


----------



## norco_2009 (30. August 2010)

@dirk: hab echt schlechte nachrichten, meine einspritzdüse vom ersten zylinder ist im a........ gegangen vor drei stunden. hab sie jetzt aber schon ausgebaut und hoffe das ich morgen vormittag noch eine kriege dann könnte ich es auch noch schaffen


----------



## stylo (30. August 2010)

@lars...kannst mir ja mal per pm deine handynr schicken dann ruf ich dich morgen vormittag mal an!! 


wäre sonst denn noch jemand morgen in malle???


----------



## stylo (31. August 2010)

ja leider klappt das ja heute mit lars leider nicht. 

wäre denn sonst noch jemand heute da???

oder ist jemand morgen da???


----------



## norco_2009 (31. August 2010)

@dirk: ich bin noch dabei mir für morgen frei zunehmen ich weiß so um 18uhr bescheid. die einspritzdüse bekomme ich morgen um acht also sollte es sonst von der zeit passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (31. August 2010)

wer wäre denn morgen noch so am start in malente?? mein auto sollte so um 10 oder 11uhr wieder fahrbar sein und dirk ist vielleicht auch am start!!!


----------



## stylo (31. August 2010)

so gebt euch nen ruck,wer kommt morgen????


----------



## ole.s (2. September 2010)

sry  ich kann nur sa und sonntag evetuel


----------



## toddy2017 (2. September 2010)

so, hab´s denn auch endlich mal geschafft nach malle zu fahren...
und die 1,5std. zug fahren haben sich gelohnt...bin begeistert!!
also bin ich jetzt wohl öfters mal da anzutreffen!!

cheers


----------



## schoko404 (2. September 2010)

sehr schön! Am Besten kommst du samstags oder sonntags rum...dann ist eher mal einer anzutreffen als in der Woche!! also bis bald!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (3. September 2010)

Moinsens, wer von Euch ist den am Sonntag so in Male??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tammy (3. September 2010)

werde mich am sontag auch mal wieder blicken lassen  außer wenn ich wieder erst abends auf wache


----------



## trafko (3. September 2010)

evtl. bin ich sonntag auch am start, je nachdem wie sich der samstag abend so gestaltet 

bin jetzt in thale auch auf grün geschaltet ... also pilot schub inne düse Team LuftLinie geht steil


----------



## ole.s (3. September 2010)

und wer is samstag in Malente????? würde so um halb 1 da sein?????? ganz bestimmt diesma


----------



## Danny-128 (3. September 2010)

ich


----------



## schoko404 (3. September 2010)

und ich!


----------



## norco_2009 (3. September 2010)

*ICH nicht*


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. September 2010)

Moin Lars, biste morgen in Male??


----------



## norco_2009 (4. September 2010)

moin lutz ne ich bin morgen leider nicht in malente, aber am nächsten wochenende wieder. wenns mit dem wetter past


----------



## ole.s (5. September 2010)

ich will bilder


----------



## rocketschnitzel (6. September 2010)

Moin,

So Bilder sind online:




Enjoy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (6. September 2010)

Oh, hat sich ja einiges getan auf der Strecke..


----------



## ole.s (6. September 2010)

jo danke ich werde die bilder gleich anglotzen  danke!


----------



## fiddel (6. September 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/155814/

ich wollt euch mal das 
video of the year vorstellen!


----------



## fiddel (6. September 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/155814/

ich wollt euch mal das 
video of the year vorstellen!


----------



## stylo (6. September 2010)

alter vadder,der ist ja mal echt flink und flippig unterwegs,sieht ja mal richtig flowig aus!!!


----------



## stylo (6. September 2010)

so wer würde denn so am we,sprich samstag,alles in malle an zu treffen sein???


----------



## norco_2009 (6. September 2010)

ich werde am samstag in malle anzutreffen sein
ab wann bist du denn so da dirki???


----------



## stylo (6. September 2010)

@lars...hab ja deine nachricht noch bekomm aber leider hast ja kein handy.also ich muss das mit meinem kollegen abklären weil er auch wollte.ich denke mal das wir so gegen 11uhr da sind


----------



## norco_2009 (6. September 2010)

@Dirk ja 11uhr hört sich gut an, ich will auch ein bissel früher dann da sein lohnt sich dann einfach mehr. ich melde mich dann ende der woche nochmal bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (7. September 2010)

Wenn am WE meine Hand wieder fit ist bin ich Samstag auch da, ebenfalls schon so ab 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Camper122222 (7. September 2010)

@danny 
weißt du jetzt schon ob du/ihr am sa. in thale bist/seit?


----------



## weng (7. September 2010)

Sohhhh...
wir haben nochmal ein wenig an den Trikots gearbeitet und ich find sie so sehr sehr gut 
wenn alles klappt werd ich sie noch bis Freitag losschicken 
Trikots seht ihr bei mir


----------



## stylo (7. September 2010)

@cris....ja so schauen die trikots echt geil aus!!vielleicht klappt es ja echt noch bis vor thale,das wäre ja echt klasse!!!weißt du denn schon eigentlich nen preis pro trikot??


----------



## weng (7. September 2010)

nich so wirklich... 44,90 steht auf deren homepage 
den genauen preis kann ich euch vielleicht am donnerstag sagen


----------



## weng (8. September 2010)

Soh jetzt wirds ernst hab grad mit den Leuten gesprochen die, die Trikots drucken
Ich MUSS das bis FREITAG MORGEN zu den hinschicken mit GRÖSSEN NAMEN und NUMMER dann haben wir sie noch bis THALE, die Trikots würden dann am 23.09 2010 hier sein
Ein Trikot kostet mit Bearbeitungsgebühren 49,90 Euronen
Also ich brauch die GRÖSSEN von allen BITTE so schnell wie möglich...
Achso nur mal zur INFO das geht nur per Vorkasse, ich leg das also aus, muss mich aber auf euch verlassen können, sind immerhin gute 1000,- Euros
Wir bestellen jetzt blau und Capri je eins pro Nase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (8. September 2010)

Name: D.Kirchner
Nummer: 13
Größe: M


----------



## weng (8. September 2010)

Danke Dirk... es fehlen noch
P. Schlie      66
H. Siemers    69


----------



## trafko (8. September 2010)

Name: P. Schlie
Nr.: 66
Größe: L ( hoffe die fallen nich klein aus oderso)

ich kann mir aber nur eins leisten also würde ich nur das in blau nehmen wollen!


----------



## stylo (8. September 2010)

ist eigentlich auch eine gute idee,diesen monat die BLAUEN und nächsten Monat die gelben!!!dann wird es diesen monat nicht ganz so knapp!!!damit auch alle bestellen können oder???


----------



## trafko (8. September 2010)

fänd ich auch gut!


----------



## sannihh (8. September 2010)

ich nehm eins grösse S in blau, S.Rohleder, Nr. 44 oder 4


----------



## weng (8. September 2010)

also ich hab den Preis für 21 Trikots bekommen obwohl wir nur 18 nehmen...
nur mal zur info wir bezahlen pro grösse 20,- Bearbeitungsgebühren also M 20,- 
L 20,- XL 20,- für eine Bestellung, das ganze würde dann bei der nähsten Bestellung wieder sein, darauf hab ich keine Lust...
und bei 9 Trikots kostet eins 54,90 + Bearbeitungsscheiss... jetzt 49.90,- inkl.


----------



## trafko (8. September 2010)

ja denn gehts wohl nich anders


----------



## schoko404 (8. September 2010)

...shit....ich möchte eigentlich auch nur eins haben in "L". Farbe wäre mir egal.


----------



## stylo (8. September 2010)

ja dann ist es halt echt so,bekommen wir schon hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (9. September 2010)

ist ja echt blöd, aber 2 Shirts für nen fuffi pro stück ist mir zu viel
tut mir leid das es für dich so kompliziert wird chris :-(((


----------



## Danny-128 (9. September 2010)

Also ich nehme 2 in xl D. Fahning 00 
Also Leute wenn Cris sich erst so die Arbeit macht damit wir endlich mal eigene Jerseys bekommen und jetzt sagen die meisten sie wollen nur 1 oder gar nicht mehr weil es zu teuer wird. Also ich habe schon mit Cris darüber geredet und es wird dann so laufen entweder 2 oder keins damit wir den Preis halten können. Und erzählt mir nicht das das eine blöde Idee ist.

Ich habe es aber so oder so ähnlich gedacht


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. September 2010)

Moin Danny, moin weng,

ich fahre zwar das Rennen in Thale (noch) nicht mit, finde die Trikots aber cool und genug kann man davon auch nicht haben.

Ich würde mich bereit erklären zwei zu nehmen, damit ihr auf die erforderliche Stückzahl kommt.

Wenn das okay ist, dann: L. Anton Nr. 88 und Größe L


----------



## Danny-128 (9. September 2010)

Es verlangt ja auch keiner das man Rennen fahren muss um so ein Schmuckstück sein eigen nennen zu dürfen  
Aber es sollten doch jetzt all die eins haben wollten auch welche nehmen. Und ich denke 2 Shirts sind ja wohl bei dem Hobby ein muss. Falls eins mal kaputt geht! 

Ach ja evtl. kommt Cris am Sonntag nach Malente da wird dann eine Kleine Besprechung stattfinden bezüglich des Themas.


----------



## stylo (9. September 2010)

also ich nehme auch auf jeden fall 2 stück!!


----------



## trafko (9. September 2010)

Ja ich nehme jetzt ja auch beide obwohl ich doch sagen muss das 100 euro nich für jeden so einfach zu bezahlen sind ( mich jetzt mal eingeschlossen)... hatte nämlich auch nur mit einem gerechnet.


----------



## Danny-128 (9. September 2010)

Ja aber ihr mÃ¼sst mal sehen das man jedes mal beim nachbestellen 20 â¬ + ein sehr viel hÃ¶heren Shirt Preis bezahlt. Also ist das mit dem Preis jetzt schon okay. Bis jetzt sind es 5 Leute die definitiv eins nehmen.


----------



## schoko404 (9. September 2010)

hmm..blöde situation.ich will euch ja nicht hängen lassen, aber 2 shirts kann ich mir momentan echt nicht leisten, zumal der schrank eh voller trikots hängt und ich nicht unbedingt 2 neue brauche. tut mir echt leid chris, aber ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass wir eins pro nase bestellen. hoffentlich bekommen wir das jetzt gut geregelt...


----------



## norco_2009 (9. September 2010)

moin da ich noch nicht so lange fahre, hab ich bis jetzt nur ein trikot. würde sonst auch zwei nehmen wenns geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (9. September 2010)

@ norco 2009 dann brauch ich heute noch namen, grösse und nummer weil ich sie morgen in den druck schicke


----------



## norco_2009 (9. September 2010)

@weng: wie groß fallen die denn aus ca?hab gesehen danny nimmt die in xl würde ich dann auch nehmen wenn es passt mit einem brustpanzer bei einer grösse von 1,85 und 96 kg. name: L.Witt nummer: 84 oder wenns geht 666 und beide farben


----------



## Whiplash01 (9. September 2010)

@ weng: Haste meine jetzt auch aufm Zettel oder nicht


----------



## stylo (9. September 2010)

@hauke...willst du samstag auch in malle rumkommen zwecks kabel verlegen usw???


----------



## schoko404 (9. September 2010)

ach...wollen wir das mal ausprobieren?...können wir machen!


----------



## stylo (9. September 2010)

ja na wäre doch mal ne maßnahme oder???bringst du dann alles mit,lichtschranke usw???dann könne wa uns mal "battle'n"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (9. September 2010)

@whiplash -> ja hab ich


----------



## trafko (9. September 2010)

wie watt ezitnahme??? da bin ich doch auch mal am start??


----------



## stylo (10. September 2010)

@cris....und hat alles geklappt???

so wer ist denn morgen noch so alles am start???


----------



## Danny-128 (10. September 2010)

Ich glaube du bist allein , und wie kommst du auf die Idee mit der Zeitnahmen? 
Naja Dirki wird alt und senil


----------



## schoko404 (10. September 2010)

@stylo: zeitnahme wird morgen nichts! das müssen wir nochmal aufschieben...


----------



## stylo (10. September 2010)

@danny...ja ja danny,hauke u ich reden miteinander  kommst morgen mit,timmy ist auch mit dabei!!!oh ja ich werde echt alt!!! 

@hauke...ja kein ding,no problem!!!  kommst morgen trotzdem???


----------



## Whiplash01 (10. September 2010)

Ike


----------



## weng (10. September 2010)

An das Ganze Team LuftLinie
jep die Bestellung ist heute früh rausgegangen
Kay und ich haben noch bis heut morgen um halb vier dran gearbeitet da sie keine Daten von Photoshop nehmen aber egal nun sind sie FERTIG
Montag soll ich eine Abwicklung vom Trikot bekommen  sofern ich sie hab post ich sie natürlich
Bin Sonntag auch mal wieder in Malle... wer ist denn noch so da...?


----------



## stylo (10. September 2010)

@cris...


----------



## Danny-128 (10. September 2010)

@Cris 
Ikke bin da. 

@Dirk
Ich bin morgen eher nicht da , da ich mit meinem Schatz beschäftigt bin. Und das kann dauern. 
Aber wenn du Timmi dabei hast dann wird das schon. 

@ Hauke 

Ich kann morgen im Laufe des Späten nachmittags mal vorbei kommen und dein Steuergerät mal Auslesen. 

@ the Rest 

Viel Spaß wo immer ihr auch morgen seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Banyan (11. September 2010)

Sieht sehr gut aus Chris!! Freue mich drauf!!!


----------



## stylo (12. September 2010)

@marc....was macht der ellenbogen???und nochmal auf deine frage zurück zu kommen zwecks gabelhärte,sie ist auf jeden fall härter geworden,aber nur dezent,aber man merkt es.hast damals die federn geändert???


----------



## Mr_Banyan (12. September 2010)

Ellenbogen wird immer kräftiger!! Aber dieses Jahr wird schön geschont
Die Gabel war beim Tuner!! Gehe mal davon aus, das sie anderes Öl und an der Luftkammer was geändert haben und sie jetzt wieder original ist!!

Gruss marc


----------



## weng (13. September 2010)

Moin 
hab ein Paar Abüge bekommen muss dazu sagen das blau wird auf jeden fall heller ist nur auf dem Abzug so
Das capri ging nicht anders da wir kein Farbverlauf nehmen können
ich find es so aber auch porno


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2010)

Moin Moin!
Wann seid ihr denn alle in Thale? Ich hab mich da spontan auch noch entschieden und hab mich angemeldet


----------



## stylo (13. September 2010)

@nils....wird ja endlich mal zeit das de dich da mal anmeldest,hatte mich schon gewundert  komm frithjof eigentlich auch mit???


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @nils....wird ja endlich mal zeit das de dich da mal anmeldest,hatte mich schon gewundert  komm frithjof eigentlich auch mit???



Dem fehlt wohl das nötige Kleingeld

Ja, ich weiß nurnoch nicht, ob ich schon vorhher anreise und noch ein bisschen vorhher fahre...vielleicht fahr ich auch nochmal nach Winterberg die Tage jetzt Hab das ja nichtmehr so weit..hehe


----------



## stylo (13. September 2010)

@nils....hab ich gerade erst gelesen,was da los,was willst in dortmund???studium??


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2010)

Ja, Studium Und kürzere Wege zu den den heißbegehrten Flecken in der Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (13. September 2010)

arsch


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2010)

Sagt bescheid, wenn ihr mal hier seid...ich komm dann mal eben lang


----------



## weng (14. September 2010)

Moin TEAM LUFTLINIE 

hab grad die Bestätigung bekommen, dass ich die Trikots am 23. 09 2010 bekomme 
ich sponsor über den Laden auch noch was dazu d.h. ein Trikot kostet jetzt
42.50,-


----------



## fiddel (14. September 2010)

jmd interesse an:
giant glory
hope m6ti
golf 1


----------



## Whiplash01 (14. September 2010)

Moin weng,

besten Dank für Deinen Einsatz und das Sponsoring, freue mich schon auf die Trikots


----------



## Danny-128 (14. September 2010)

Vom feinsten sach ich nur. Danke Cris. 
Und nun noch was richtig geiles , Cris sponsort den Teammitgliedern ein Wochenende in whistler Kanada. Wird über den Radladen bezahlt. 

Für etwaige Verletzung in Thale haben wir auch schon ein Team eigenen Masseur. Er knettet am liebsten schweißnass e Füße. Danke Patrick dafür

So dann am kommenden Wochenende bin ich mit der Teamleitung in Thale zum Training. Wer ist noch da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (14. September 2010)

Hey Nils, kom doch mal nach Aachen;-) hier gibts richtig coole DH´s und is nich viel weiter als die WibeWaldautobahn. Sach bescheid, bist willkommen.

Alle anderen natürlcih auch


----------



## Danny-128 (14. September 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit Sascha los ? 

Ist er noch in Maribor oder wie ????  

@ Sascha 

Bitte melde dich doch bei deiner Lieblings Community.

Zur Person 

Sascha ist etwa 187,345 5/8 cm groß 
hat dunkles Haar 
Stämmige Figur und ist gerne Bananen.
Radmarke auf der er unterwegs ist weiß zur Zeit leider keiner 

Bei Sichtung von Ihm bitte ein Bild machen und im Forum Posten ! 

Es gibt keine Belohnung oder sonstige Vergütung 

Hinweise die zur Ergreifung führen bitte an die Örtlichen Kollegas !


----------



## norco_2009 (15. September 2010)

vielleicht gibs ja knast in maribor fürs bananen schmeissen


----------



## fiddel (15. September 2010)

ich hab sein demo gefunden!


----------



## toddy2017 (15. September 2010)

und wem gehört das mädel???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. September 2010)

Na, Ihr Anfänger?! Alles fit im Schritt? 

Ich bin wieder zurück...

Keine Sorge, werde in Thale dabei sein - mit meinem Team FSR DH... 

Und Danny, ich bin 1,90m und habe nochmals abgenommen. Nix mehr mit stämmig.

@fiddel: Ich habe seit ca. 6 Monaten kein Demo mehr. 

Das hier mein Rad:






Lenkwinkel ist jetzt flacher.


----------



## Danny-128 (15. September 2010)

Na da isser ja wieder. Dachte schon du bist auf ewig in Maribor verschollen. 
Na dann nennen wir dich ab heute schmaler Hans


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. September 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Na da isser ja wieder. Dachte schon du bist auf ewig in Maribor verschollen.
> Na dann nennen wir dich ab heute schmaler Hans



Nee, nee. Alles in Ordnung. Bin zwar nicht schmal, aber bald...  

Ich hoffe nur, dass es in Thale nicht regnen wird...


----------



## stylo (15. September 2010)

@sascha....ach quatsch,regen ist auch nur wasser  (schlauer spruch  ) herzlich willkommen zurück,wie wars in maribor,hast nen paar fotos??was macht das m6 oder m3,ich weiß es nicht mehr genau welches model es mal war???

@all...wieviel sind wir denn jetzt in thale aus malle???


----------



## -SHREDDER- (15. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha....ach quatsch,regen ist auch nur wasser  (schlauer spruch  ) herzlich willkommen zurück,wie wars in maribor,hast nen paar fotos??was macht das m6 oder m3,ich weiß es nicht mehr genau welches model es mal war???
> 
> @all...wieviel sind wir denn jetzt in thale aus malle???



Hey Dirk!

Bequatschen wir in Thale. Bist doch dabei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (15. September 2010)

ja klar also ick bin in thale dabeeeiiiiiiiii


----------



## Camper122222 (15. September 2010)

@fiddel : du was willst du für deine hope? und hast du nochma ein bildchen ? 
mfg tobi


----------



## schoko404 (15. September 2010)

@tobi: guck mal bei fiddels fotos!!


----------



## Camper122222 (15. September 2010)

danke :d ^^


----------



## stylo (15. September 2010)

@cris....von mir natürlich auch nochmal ein herzliches dankeschön für deine mühe und natürlich für das sponsoring,macht nicht jeder,vielen dank


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (15. September 2010)

Ich komme auch nach Thale! Bin wohl schon Donnerstag morgen da...


----------



## fiddel (15. September 2010)

@ tobi
ich hab dir ne nachricht geschickt...in dein prfiel geschrieben!


----------



## toddy2017 (16. September 2010)

hab mal ne frage:
hab mich hier mal so durch den thread gelesen..
team luftlinie, is das n offizielles team?
hobby oder lizensfahrer?
kann man sich da bei eignung/sympathie oder so mit einklinken??
brauch unbedingt n paar mehr leute die aktiv fahren.. die meisten die ich kenn sind entweder immer irgendwie verhindert oder haben kein bock oder verletzt..
und so langsam ödet mich das allein fahren an!! 

mfg toddy


----------



## fiddel (16. September 2010)

is offiziell und lizenz im wc!

ne spaß ich weiß selber nich was das is


aber wenns um sympathie geht bei den jungs dann sind die ganz vorn dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2010)

Tja einklinken kannst dich schon , das ist nicht das Problem. Aber da wir gerade die Jerseys bestellt haben dauert es bis mal wieder eins oder 20 in Druck gehen. Am besten warten wir mal ab was noch kommt. Fährst du mit nach Thale zum Rennen? Dann können wir ja mal sehen was du so kannst, du musst zum Beitritt die Strecke in 2:30 schaffen


----------



## stylo (16. September 2010)

danke fiddel fürs kompliment 

@danny....gib doch mal toddy ne chance,2:35 können es schon sein okay


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

@danny - kannst du dich erinnern ? - Das Thema "Rotes Vorderrad" hatten wir schon mal 





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## stylo (16. September 2010)

@jörg....sieht ja mal echt porno aus mit dem roten laufradsatz,hammer  


von mir auch mal nen pic mit neuem cockpit ---> Sunline 45mm DirectMount mit Nuke Proof Warhead 760 Flatbar


----------



## toddy2017 (16. September 2010)

aha, da weiß ich ja bescheid.. 
ja das mit den jersy´s is ja auch nebensache..
hauptsache mehr leudde.. mehr leudde=mehr spass!!
thale? wo is´n das? geplant ist es nicht aber da bin ich relativ spontan.., solang ich da irgendwie mit der bahn hin komme..


----------



## A**x (16. September 2010)

MIt der Bahn nach Thale ohhhjee da hast du aber was vor dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

@dirk - danke - aber hast du extra die Küche aufgeräumt ? Oder bist du für das Foto bei ikea eingestiegen ? Die Küche ist ja noch weißer als dein Bike  ( das sieht echt klasse aus  )


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. September 2010)

@Dirk

Geile Küche! Nimmst die mit nach Thale?


----------



## stylo (16. September 2010)

@jörg...nee die küche ist echt unsere und nix von ikea...danke schön 

@sascha.....kann ja mal meine frau fragen ob sie die mal schnell mit mir rausreißt  aber nur wenn ihr sie sauber lasst!!! 

@toddy...thale ist im harz,da wirds echt schwer mit der bahn mal schnell hin zu kommen


----------



## toddy2017 (16. September 2010)

jo, hab gerade mal gecheckt wo thale liegt...
das is definitiv zu weit mit der bahn... hin würd ja noch gehen aber dann total fertig wieder zurück.. das muss ich mir net geben..
schade..



A**x schrieb:


> MIt der Bahn nach Thale ohhhjee da hast du aber was vor dir


----------



## stylo (16. September 2010)

@toddy....na wenn du mitkommen willst musst bescheid sagen,da findet sich schon nen plätzchen bei jemanden im auto. in thale ist aber ein dh-rennen,wenn dann müsstest dich dann nochmal anmelden und startgebühr bezahlen oder dann vorort zahlen.also wenn ich hätte auch noch nen platz frei,müsstest bloß nen zelt mitnehmen und den rest deines gedöhns


----------



## Danny-128 (16. September 2010)

> Das Thema "Rotes Vorderrad" hatten wir schon mal



Ja Jörg kann mich dran erinnern ! Das passt sehr gut zu dem Trek 
Hoffe es gefällt dir auch ? Sind die schönsten Laufräder die ich je gesehen habe.

Aber nur mal so deine sind ja so wie Dirk seine Küche ganz schon sauber ! Was ist da los noch nicht Probe gefahren ? 

@ Toddy 

Also wenn du Bock auf Rennenatmosphäre hast dann lass dir Thale mal nicht entgehen. Kurze frage noch wie alt bist Du denn ? Wenn du noch nicht 18 bist hast noch die Chance auf ein Platz bei den Junioren , wenn dein MHD doch shcon überschritten ist dann wird es eng ! 
Die Hobby Herren sind schon sehr voll dan kannst dann nur versuchen direkt am Rennwochenende was zu ergattern.

@ Dirk 

Na dann zeig mal was dein Pferdchen kann mir neuen Geschirr ! 
Hoffe ist jetzt nicht mehr so bockig wie es bei mir wa 

Bei mir war es nie Bockig , war schon immer eine Zahme Seele das Pony


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2010)

Sehen klasse aus. Meine Freundin hat sie ja auch schon in Szene gesetzt.
Waren auch nur heute kurz im Garten - deshalb noch so sauber. Müssen morgen in meine Heimat und heute keine Zeit. Deshalb keine Probefahrt.


----------



## stylo (16. September 2010)

@danny...ey das ponny wird rennen wie nen rennpferd,habs schon gezähmt,es hört aufs wort  
aber ich muss dir sagen,das pony vermisst dich überhaupt nicht


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. September 2010)

Bräuchten wir sowas in Palma de Malente? Is´ nur so´ne Frage!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. September 2010)

Fahren wir CC rennen oder tragen wie Lycra Hosen ? 
Frage beantwortet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. September 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Fahren wir CC rennen oder tragen wie Lycra Hosen ?
> Frage beantwortet ?



Waren doch schon ein paar CCler da! Ich glaube, einer sah sogar genau so aus - vor dem Sturz!  Aber ich meine vom praktischen Blickwinkel betrachtet wäre das doch ideal! Gleich oben am Start!


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. September 2010)

CCler brauchen das bestimmt, nach dem se die Strecke gesehen haben hängt der Stift raus


----------



## stylo (17. September 2010)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> CCler brauchen das bestimmt, nach dem se die Strecke gesehen haben hängt der Stift raus




sehr schön,genau richtig,ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## -SHREDDER- (17. September 2010)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> CCler brauchen das bestimmt, nach dem se die Strecke gesehen haben hängt der Stift raus



Exakt! Denn meistens endet das dann so: --->


----------



## Whiplash01 (17. September 2010)

Hey Sascha, das zweite Bild is ja mal richtig geil, ich schmeiß mich weg 

Und was son Stift anrichtet siehst du hier:


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. September 2010)

Sodderle, Kai und ich sind aus Thale zurück! 

Watt´n geiler Tach! Super Wetter, 1A Streckenzustand und jede Menge Spaß!  

Freue mich schon auf das kommende Woe - dann kommt der IXS!


----------



## stylo (18. September 2010)

@sascha...bist den zieltable gesprungen??wie ist sonst so die strecke gegenüber letztes jahr???


----------



## Franky 76 (18. September 2010)

@ Sascha

Na da kann ich ja lange anrufen wenn du unterwegs bist..
Wie war's? Wollte dich vorhin noch fragen ob du mal wieder Lust auf nen Ausflug hast..


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha...bist den zieltable gesprungen??wie ist sonst so die strecke gegenüber letztes jahr???



Hi Dirk!

Ja, bin den Zieltable gesprungen. Ist mittlerweile echt gut geworden. Habe nicht Vollgas gegeben, da ich mir ein wenig Sorgen gemacht habe, regelrecht über das Ziel hinauszuschiessen. Bei einigen war es schon knapp... Der Table Ist im Grunde ein wenig wie der in Palma de Malente.

Ansonsten ist die Strecke IM MOMENT noch gut zu fahren. Nichts zerbombt, aber wenn du die Bremsen aufmachst, dann rumpelt das doch ganz schön. Der Drop am Anfang ist weg. 

Am Freitag wird die Strecke garantiert leiden. Gegen Ende des Tages heute war sie auch schon ein wenig "eingefahren". 

@Franky

Wir telefonieren morgen. Ich rufe Dich dann an und wir bequatschen alles. 

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (20. September 2010)

wer wäre denn am sonntag so in malente anzutreffen wenn das wetter passt??


----------



## stylo (20. September 2010)

@lars...ich glaub da wird keiner kommen,sind doch alle in thale am start.kommst mit,hab noch nen platz im auto frei!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (20. September 2010)

@dirk würd ich ja gerne muss aber am samstag zu meiner oma zum geburstag so ein sch......... da hatte ich leider zugesagt


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. September 2010)

@ Lars, ich fahr wahrscheinlich am Sonntagmorgen nach Thale und hab noch Platz im Auto.


----------



## norco_2009 (20. September 2010)

@lutz das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, willst du da denn fahren oder nur zuschauen?? mfg


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. September 2010)

@ Lars: ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich sein wird am Renntag außerhalb des Rennens zu fahren

Ich möchte mir dat ganze mal anschauen, so als Einstimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (20. September 2010)

@lutz ich glaube ich bleibe lieber hier, will lieber fahren brauche noch jede menge übung aber danke für das angebot. Oder wie wäre es mit hänchenklee zum fahren???mfg


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2010)

hätte ja auch lust auf thale - aber wieder 700km im auto - :kotz:


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> hätte ja auch lust auf thale - aber wieder 700km im auto - :kotz:



800km, Jörg...


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2010)

na dann geht`s ja


( Anmerkung: von NMS sind`s 347 )


----------



## schoko404 (20. September 2010)

Kauft euch einen T4!!!! Dann machen auch die 800km Spaß!!


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2010)

da sach ich jetzt nix zu


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. September 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Kauft euch einen T4!!!! Dann machen auch die 800km Spaß!!



Du kommst doch aber auch, Hauke, oder? 

Und wenn ja, wovon ich ausgehe, könntest Du mir bitte auch die Muddy Marys mitbringen? Meine Swampthings wurden mir noch nicht geliefert... 

@Jörg

Ich hatte Kiel im Kopf. NMS ist dann natürlich etwas weniger...

@Lutz

Finde ich gut, dass Du auch kommst.


----------



## stylo (20. September 2010)

@hauke... kommst du echt nach thale???suche noch nen mitfahrer oder derartiges


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @hauke... kommst du echt nach thale???suche noch nen mitfahrer oder derartiges



Mit watt´nem Auto fährst denn hin, Dirk? Ich würde mit meinem schnittigen BMW mit 230PS hinfahren, aber wenn Du noch einen Platz frei hast, dann können wir uns das Spritgeld teilen. 

Wo willst denn übernachten?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2010)

Ich glaube Hauke kommt nicht mit. Der muss den zwangsbeatmeten T4 Rennfertig machen. Für so Kindereien hat er gerade keine Zeit
Aber wo Hauke recht hat , hat er recht :! Kauft euch mal nen Bus. Die wohl schönste Art zu reisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. September 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Hauke kommt nicht mit. Der muss den zwangsbeatmeten T4 Rennfertig machen. Für so Kindereien hat er gerade keine Zeit
> Aber wo Hauke recht hat , hat er recht :! Kauft euch mal nen Bus. Die wohl schönste Art zu reisen.



Ja und nein, Danny. Den würde ich zu wenig nutzen und für meine Garage wäre er zu groß. Außerdem habe ich jetzt ohnehin eine Unterkunft für Thale gefunden. Dann hat sich das auch erledigt.

Kommst Du zum Rennen oder steht das in den Sternen?


----------



## stylo (20. September 2010)

@sascha...also ich fahre mit meinem opel signum,also ich schlafe auch im auto,wäre ja auch platz wenn du nen paar von deinen sachen mitnimmst in die unterkunft.könnte aber erst am freitag nachmittag,da ich noch zur beerdigung von schwiegeroma bin


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2010)

Kommen ich werde. Aber fahren steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## stylo (20. September 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Kommen ich werde. Aber fahren steht nocht fest.



was isn das für ne satzbildung???jetzt nochmal auf deutsch!!!


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha...also ich fahre mit meinem opel signum,also ich schlafe auch im auto,wäre ja auch platz wenn du nen paar von deinen sachen mitnimmst in die unterkunft.könnte aber erst am freitag nachmittag,da ich noch zur beerdigung von schwiegeroma bin



Oh, mein herzliches Beileid!

Wollte auch erst am Freitag nachmittag hinfahren. Müsste das aber erst noch abklären. Schick´ mir doch eine PN mit Deiner Nummer. Dann können wir das besprechen.


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Kommen ich werde. Aber fahren steht nocht fest.



er hat wieder auf seinem Yoda-Kopfkissen gepennt


----------



## stylo (20. September 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> er hat wieder auf seinem Yoda-Kopfkissen gepennt



ja wieder nen schnaps zu viel


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2010)

Nein Yoda passt schon. Kennst mich aber gut Jörg. 
Auf dem Bettlaken steht ich bin dein Vadder und auf dem Bettdeck ist Chewbakka


----------



## -SHREDDER- (20. September 2010)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es die echt zu kaufen gibt. 

Was es nicht alles zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2010)

und deinen T4 hast du Millenium Falcon genannt ?


----------



## Danny-128 (20. September 2010)

Mein Yoda ist grün. Möge die macht mit euch sein!

Ne dass ist ein Supersternenzerstörer mit Markise.


----------



## sramx9 (20. September 2010)

Heißt  das beim T4 nicht - möge der ADAC mit dir sein ?


----------



## stylo (20. September 2010)

@sascha..hast pm bekommen???


----------



## Danny-128 (21. September 2010)

Ne Jörg das verwechselst du mit anderen Fabrikaten. 
Ist ein sehr zuverlässiges Auto.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha..hast pm bekommen???



Jep, habe ich. Ich rufe Dich nachher an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (21. September 2010)

@ Lars: Ich hab Dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## fiddel (22. September 2010)

@danny ...hast du ne klemme womit der krümmer festgemacht wird?
weißt du was ich mein am flansch???
was willst für den anlasser haben?


----------



## stylo (22. September 2010)

@sascha...meldest dich heute nochmal???wolltest ja schon längst machen.


----------



## stylo (22. September 2010)

@sascha...meld dich mal endlich,weil hat nämlich auch schon jemand anderes gefragt wegen mitfahren


----------



## norco_2009 (22. September 2010)

der hat die hose wohl schon voll


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha...meld dich mal endlich,weil hat nämlich auch schon jemand anderes gefragt wegen mitfahren



Hey Dirk!

Bin gerade erst im IBC gewesen. Ich werde wohl doch alleine fahren müssen. Der Platz wäre also "frei". 

Habe ein Taubheitsgefühl im linken Oberschenkel. Weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich mitfahren kann/darf. Brauche das OK vom Doc...


----------



## stylo (22. September 2010)

@sascha....also fährst du jetzt nicht mehr bei mir mit??


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha....also fährst du jetzt nicht mehr bei mir mit??



Ich weiss es noch nicht. Ich muss mir das letzten SA in Thale weggeholt haben. Mein Doc meinte, wenn es nicht weg ist und ich das Rennen fahre, dann könnte es schlimmer werden. Eventuell mit Schmerzen...


----------



## Danny-128 (22. September 2010)

Scheint wohl nicht so. Aber Hauptsache er kommt nach Thale.


----------



## trafko (22. September 2010)

ey ihr pussis ich werd wahrscheinlich so freitag abend um achte neune antanzen aber da ich ne oberpussy bin und mir das einfach nachts zu kalt is nehm ich mir n zimmer  brauch übrigens noch jemanden der mir meinen umwerfer (vorne)einstellt... habe festgestellt ich bin eindeutig zu blöd dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. September 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl nicht so. Aber Hauptsache er kommt nach Thale.



Versteh´ ich jetzt nicht. 

Auf jeden Fall ist das kein tolles Gefühl im Oberschenkel. Als wenn man mir eine Betäubungsspritze verabreicht hat...


----------



## stylo (22. September 2010)

wann weißt denn ob du mitkommst???


----------



## stylo (22. September 2010)

@patrick...wann fährst denn ungefähr los???wegen treffen und zusammen in ner kolonne driven


----------



## -SHREDDER- (22. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> wann weißt denn ob du mitkommst???



Freitag... Glaube nicht, dass es bis morgen weg ist.


----------



## trafko (22. September 2010)

@dirk: ich denke das ich erst frühstens um fünf losfahr aber glaube, wir fahren eh nicht wirklich die gleiche strecke ich fahr quasi nur b4 runter...


----------



## stylo (22. September 2010)

@patrick...ja gut äähh kein ding,sehen uns ja da und dann geben wa mal richtig gasssssssss


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. September 2010)

Also ich bin so Freitag ganz früh da


----------



## stylo (22. September 2010)

@nils....dann nimm mal genügen absperrband mit,weil musst ja nen paar plätze frei halten für uns,weil wir ja erst später kommen  bunzel weiß ja auch schon bescheid.könntest das machen??!!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. September 2010)

Klar, das geht los! Muss dann nur nochmal ne Rolle kaufen

Wann kommt ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (23. September 2010)

Die Trikots sind daaaaaa
und sie sind verdammt geil geworden der hammer


----------



## Danny-128 (23. September 2010)

Freitag gegen Abend komme ich.


----------



## Calimero... (23. September 2010)

Hä fährt Hauke nicht mit nach Thale ?!

@Lars: wann wärste denn sonntag in malle ? oder bist du auch in thale ?


----------



## Danny-128 (23. September 2010)

Hi Philipp 

Die Harke bleibt in der Heimat , da er an seinem Traumauto bastelt.


----------



## norco_2009 (23. September 2010)

@Philipp: ich bin nicht in thale. denke ich bin so ab 12uhr in malente,nehme vielleicht noch einen kollegen mit und lutz kommt vielleicht auch er sagt morgen nochmal bescheid


----------



## stylo (23. September 2010)

@nils...also ich wäre auch erst gegen abend da!! 

@sascha...so was macht der oberschenkel,klappt oder klappt nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (23. September 2010)

stylo schrieb:


> @sascha...so was macht der oberschenkel,klappt oder klappt nicht???



Ich weiss es noch nicht genau. Ich war vorhin noch kurz fahren, um zu sehen, wie sich das Fahren auswirkt und das Taugheitsgefühl hat eher ein wenig zugenommen...  

Morgen habe ich noch einen Termin beim Doc und danach Uni-Klinik - MRT. 

Keine Ahnung.

Wenn ich komme, dann wird das eher eine spontane Sache sein. Gebe aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid oder schicke Dir eine SMS.


----------



## Whiplash01 (23. September 2010)

Hey Chris,
stell doch mal ein Bild von den Trikots ein, ich will sie auch seheeeeeen


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. September 2010)

Bei mir gibts hier kleine Probleme...
Und das regnet hier wie aus Eimern, irgendwie fehlt auch grade die Lust, loszufahren...


----------



## stylo (24. September 2010)

ach nils,los zieh durch,scheiss auf regen!!!! wir werden hammer spaß haben


----------



## trafko (24. September 2010)

echt mal... da bin ich aber bissl froh das ich gestern noch n zimmer in unmittelbarer gegend bekommen hab


----------



## Danny-128 (24. September 2010)

Ja ja die schönwetter Fahrer immer das gleiche. Naja was soll's beim Camping ist ehe mehr los als inner Bude.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (24. September 2010)

Naja, das Woe soll es in Thale ja wohl regnen. Am SA und auch am SO... 

Ich habe zwar das OK vom Arzt, aber die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in Thale liegt bei ca. 80%... Für SA und SO... Ich weiss nicht, ob das mit meinem Nullbock vereinbar ist...


----------



## markus OH (24. September 2010)

Wer ist denn Samstag in Malente anzutreffen


----------



## Calimero... (26. September 2010)

Ich kann heute doch nicht kommen, hat sich grad herausgestellt, dass ich kein auto zur verfügung hab >.<


----------



## sramx9 (26. September 2010)

Wollte jemand beim DEM Wetter hin ???
oder scheint da die Sonne ? Hier ist es echt nass.

Schönen Sonntag noch an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (26. September 2010)

Echt blödes Wetter


----------



## norco_2009 (26. September 2010)

ich fahre heute auch nicht mehr hin ist echt mieses wetter


----------



## kosh_hh (26. September 2010)

nur falls es jemanden interessiert 

wir hatten gestern bei bestem wetter einen klasse tag


----------



## markus OH (27. September 2010)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## stylo (27. September 2010)

also thale war auch richtig klasse,hat doch echt spass gemacht im matsch 
trotz regen und nicht gerade warme temperaturen war es doch echt hammer geil,definitiv nächstes jahr wieder!!!


----------



## norco_2009 (27. September 2010)

moin dirk das ist ja super aber bist du am sonntag nicht gefahren laut tabelle!!! und sind alle heile wieder zurück??


----------



## stylo (27. September 2010)

@lars...nee bin sonntag nicht mehr gefahren,mich hats im seeding run mächtig geschmissen bei dem schlamm  und da hat das handgelenk was abbekommen,leider  aber ich glaube halb so wild


----------



## sannihh (27. September 2010)

Glückwünsche an alle Helden aus Thale


----------



## Danny-128 (27. September 2010)

Und ich bin im Finallauf noch auf Platz 7 gekommen. 
Ich klopfe mir mal selbst auf die schulter. 









Beim Karten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (27. September 2010)

@danny...du ****schnitzel *butz*


----------



## Danny-128 (27. September 2010)

http://www.dk-fotowelt.de/rosstrappendownhill/index.html

Bilder vom Rennen

Und evtl. mal die Tage bei Extreme-Pics vorbeischauen ! 

@Stylo 

"Ich mach dich Kapuut Juuungeee"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaubwZ5JDBY"]YouTube        - New Kids - S.W.A.T.[/nomedia]


----------



## trafko (27. September 2010)

@danny: is richtig junge ... 

kannst mir evtl mal das bild nach meinem rennlauf schicken?

p.s. muschipups*hust*


----------



## Danny-128 (27. September 2010)

Die hat Cris alle auf seinem PC oder Cam ! 

Macht er aber bestimmt Juuunge !

Wo isser denn ?


----------



## stylo (27. September 2010)

@cris...ich hoffe deine felgen sehen irgendwann nicht so aus!!!!


----------



## stylo (27. September 2010)

@patrick.......yeeeah junge,team luftline!!!! 
http://www.dk-fotowelt.de/rosstrappendownhill/html/fahrer_ixs_cup_rostrappendownh2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weng (28. September 2010)

@danny: hier is er der mongo S.W.A.T 

@Dirk: niemals 

@Patrick: schick mir deine E-Mail Adresse als PN und dann schick ich sie Dir
war ein super geiles Wochenende mit Euch, die anderen haben was verpasst


----------



## fiddel (28. September 2010)

...danny auf 7.???? dann lags nur an meiner lieben sms am sa. abend
ich wär gern mit gewesen aber nur wegen der geilen flirt marty mit den geilen engeln die da nummern verteilen und der rennleitung die einem nochnichteinmal die freiheit lässt auf den tischen abzugehn! ..und einem mit ner startsperrung droht


----------



## Danny-128 (28. September 2010)

Fiddel das lag nur an deiner sms. Sonst wäre ich nicht gefahren 
Tja vielleicht bist ja das nächste Jahr wieder mit am Start.


----------



## fiddel (29. September 2010)

mitm omen wa?! jonge


----------



## weng (29. September 2010)

@dirk
es gibt sogar Beweise schau mal
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/752005


----------



## Danny-128 (29. September 2010)

Ha ha


----------



## weng (29. September 2010)

@dirk
es gibt sogar Beweise schau mal
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/752005


----------



## stylo (29. September 2010)

ach du ******** ich bin das nicht  scheiss platten vor dem anlieger!!!


----------



## stylo (29. September 2010)

http://www.extreme-pics.de/bildshop/gallery/iXS-GDC-Thale-2010/image/285/
http://www.extreme-pics.de/bildshop/gallery/iXS-GDC-Thale-2010/image/300/


----------



## weng (29. September 2010)

Hir sind auch fotos von dir Dirk
http://www.j-o-photographie.no.nf/
Quali seite 6
und im training irgendwo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (29. September 2010)

du cris hast du auch irgendwo die bilder von deiner cam hochgeladen??? z.b. bei picasa??


----------



## D!rt (29. September 2010)

Moin,

ist die Strecke in Malente derzeit fahrbar ? Ich wollte am Samstag oder SOnntag mir das mal anschauen....


----------



## trafko (29. September 2010)

dirk das foto mitm crash schenk cih die auf leinwand  finds zu geil!


----------



## trafko (29. September 2010)

@ chris: hast meine pn mit der mail addi bekommen?


----------



## weng (29. September 2010)

@Patrick 
jep hab ich dir grad geschickt


----------



## Tammy (29. September 2010)

moin  wollte euch mal zeigen was ich mit paar freunden imoment bauen!


----------



## stylo (29. September 2010)

@patrick...na das foto möcht ich aber wirklich auf leinwand,versprochen??? !!!

@thore...ach du meine güte,das ist ja dirt!!!  nee quatsch,ist viel arbeit,respekt

@dirt....wenn de die strecke heile lässt,dann darst gerne kommen 
also müsste fahrbar sein,einige waren ja am we da gewesen!!!


----------



## D!rt (29. September 2010)

ich werde die strecke schon nicht pulverisieren.

zeittechnisch vielleicht schon 

mal schauen was ihr da gebaut habt.


----------



## stylo (29. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (29. September 2010)

wer ist denn am samstag so in malotze am fahren??? freiwillige vor


----------



## D!rt (30. September 2010)

ich wäre samstag oder sonntag dabei, wobei sonntag wetter wohl besser sein soll.


----------



## Whiplash01 (30. September 2010)

Moin Lars, ich bin Samstag auf jeden Fall da, Hand funzt wieder


----------



## Whiplash01 (30. September 2010)

@ D!rt: laut agrarwetter liegt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am Sonntag schon wieder bei 80% vormittags und mittags, dat is die gleiche Sch..... wie letzten Sonntag.

Am Samstag liegt sie bis 18:00 Uhr nur bei 5%.


----------



## D!rt (30. September 2010)

hmmm..dann wohl doch eher samstag


----------



## weng (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin

will Sonntag nach Malente, wer ist denn so am Start...?
Ich bring die TRIKOTS mit  also kommt rum, das Wetter soll auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (1. Oktober 2010)

weng schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> will Sonntag nach Malente, wer ist denn so am Start...?
> Ich bring die TRIKOTS mit  also kommt rum, das Wetter soll auch passen



chris, kommste definitiv am So? wenn ja komm ich auch rum


----------



## trafko (1. Oktober 2010)

ich würde denn auch so kommen wenn das bier am sa nicht zu üppig fließt


----------



## Whiplash01 (1. Oktober 2010)

ich och, wenn Sonndach der Helm passt


----------



## weng (1. Oktober 2010)

jep definitiv am Sonntag, werd wohl wieder mit der Bahn hin fahren und Du...?


----------



## D!rt (2. Oktober 2010)

bin sonntag auch dabei..komme mit der bahn aus lübeck.


----------



## ime1980 (2. Oktober 2010)

Jungens, bin auch da;-)


----------



## fiddel (3. Oktober 2010)

@ danny
http://picasaweb.google.de/114263301394975863246/Golf1ItzehoeBeiNacht#


----------



## norco_2009 (4. Oktober 2010)

moin ich hab gehört am nächsten wochenende gibt es gutes wetter.wer hat lust mitzukommen in den harz am samstag???


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Oktober 2010)

Braunlage, Thale...???


----------



## norco_2009 (4. Oktober 2010)

@lutz: braunlage vielleicht mal oder hahnenklee,ich weiß das noch nicht so genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Oktober 2010)

@ Lars: wo auch immer, ich bin dabei, wenn das Wetter zumindest einigermaßen trocken ist


----------



## norco_2009 (4. Oktober 2010)

@lutz:alles klar, dann würd ich sagen wir reden am donnerstag nochmal


----------



## Whiplash01 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, vi vil gøre det


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Fiddel ! 


Das sind mal schöne Bilder vom Golf ! 

Also ich sage dir behalte das Auto und verkaufe nur das Rad. Wie kann man sich von so einem schönen Wagen trennen wollen ?
Komm nochmal vorbei mit dem Wagen dann machen wir mal eine Tour de Golf in SH. 

                               "Zwillinge"


----------



## tuningmafia (4. Oktober 2010)

@Fiddel

Was soll den eigentlich der Golf kosten.


Aber wenn du mal ein richtiges Auto fahren willst nimm so etwas hier!  







@All 

Und aufhören über irgendwelche Stürze zu lachen sonst gibts auf die Nase!


----------



## Danny-128 (4. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Bild Jan ! 

Der R19 ist schon ein feines Auto , es sei denn du hast kein 2,0 16V drin 

Ich würde mir da lieber den Clio "Williams" holen der hat mich damals schon immer angelächelt , als ich dann noch wärend der Ausbildung mit dem mal fahren durfte war ich überzeugt das die Kiste was kann ! 

Aber nun gut des ganzen ! Hauptsache alt und schön


----------



## tuningmafia (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Daniel,

Wollte ja eigentlich auch nur mal wieder Hallo sagen bei den Fahrradfahrern!  Für Thale dieses Jahr hatte ich ja leider keine Zeit.

Ist leider nur ein 1,8 16v aber fährt auch!   2,0 16v gabs wie schon von dir gesagt nur im Williams und die sind selten wurden ja nur 5000Stk. gebaut!


----------



## stylo (4. Oktober 2010)

genau also hört was tuningmafia (mein großer bruder) zu euch sagt!!!nicht immer lästern


----------



## ime1980 (5. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen Jungens, habt ihr ja viel getan im letzten Jahr. Sieht cool aus. Der Table macht auch Bock. Vor allem das Ministeinfeld im Wibe-stil;-) wenn ich wieder oben schau ich mal vorbei. Cheers Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norcotube2010 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hey leute da hatt jemand den 2. Sprung abgerissen und notdürftig wieder aufgebaut


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

hi,welchen 2 sprung meinst du,vor dem 1sten anlieger???


----------



## Norcotube2010 (5. Oktober 2010)

ja


----------



## markus OH (5. Oktober 2010)

Der Sprung vor der  ersten Steilkurve? Der ist vor kurzen doch erst gebaut worden? Am Samstag war er noch da


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie Jetzt. Also die holzkonstruktion die dort gebaut wurde oder wie? 
Wir haben das Ding am wochenende wieder umgebaut gehabt da es nicht springbar war , man ist ja bei hohen Tempo im Flat gelandet. Da das nicht Sinn des Sprunges ist haben wir das wieder rückgängig gemacht.
Man kann den Sprung oben halt nicht als Kicker bauen das hat keinen Sinn. Besser ist es mal vor solchen Umbau Maßnahmen lieber mal fragen oder es ganz seien lassen und wenn was gemacht wurde bitte hier im Forum Bescheid geben.


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

ja der sprung geht echt nicht als kicker,man ist schon bei dem alten schon relativ oft bei ordentlich speed im flat gelandet und das ist echt ruppig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norcotube2010 (5. Oktober 2010)

is der sprung den als bessere Bodenwelle gedacht ???
Ich war heute da fahren und bevor er zurück gebaut wurde war er meiner meinung nach besser, jetzt ist der reiz weg und wen man jetzt springt kommt es einem eher vor als würde man normal weiter fahren als wäre da kein sprung


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

mmh so wars vorher auch nicht,also nur so als bodenwelle,der alte vor den umbauten war aber echt nicht schlecht


----------



## Norcotube2010 (5. Oktober 2010)

der stand doch noch garnicht so lange mann hätte da  rüber mal ne abstimung starten können  über tahle werden hier abstimungen  gestartet aber nicht über malente worum geht es den hier


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2010)

Nein keine Bodenwelle sondern ein kleiner Step down ! 

Ich sage mal so die Idee und Umsetzung waren super , aber der Nutzen eher schlecht. Ich kann verstehen wenn man nicht schnell genug ist das man ihn nicht als Sprung empfindet sondern als Mini Drop oder für den einen oder anderen auch "Bodenwelle".
Aber wenn man es richtig angeht dann ist der Sprung schon sehr gut und bringt ein genau in die Transition und wird dadurch beschleunigt ! 

Die Idee sowas wie ein Drop draus zu machen hatten wir schon vor Jahren , aber da ist das auch schon Mist gewesen. Erst letztes Jahr haben wir ihn wieder ausgebessert nach dem Winter und es stellte sich raus das auch dieser schon zu doll Kickte und so wurde er wieder flacher , natürlich mit der Rücksprache einiger Fahrer aus dem Forum die vor Ort waren.
So war es auch diesmal wieder , es war keine Willkür oder Verärgerung , sondern es geschah wieder aus dem selben Hintergrund das die Fahrer sich nicht wohlfühlten mit dem Kicker/ Drop ! 
Veränderung sind gut , aber dann sollten sie auch wohl überlegt sein und mit den Leuten abgespochen werden und nicht einfach drauf losbauen !

Lest Bitte das Schild was am Start steht und nehmt es euch zu Herzen !


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

also ich muss auch ehrlich sagen der step down hat eine echt ganz schön gepussht wenn man mit speed rüber geht!!! 
aber danny du hast schon recht,erst absprachen und dann umbau!!!wenn einige fahrer probleme mit hatten dann ist der rückbau schon gerecht.
z.b. der table haben einige auch schon gesagt das der mal nen double draus werden sollte,aber da wurde auch beratschlagt  und verneint,weil einige nicht ganz drüber kommen


----------



## norco_2009 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wer darf denn da überhaupt bauen???wäre ja doof wenn jeder da irgendwas baut nach seinen wünschen, macht im bikepark ja auch keiner


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

wir könnten ja alle mal änderungsvorschläge machen und dann wir das hier im forum ausdiskutiert oder etwa nicht???


----------



## Norcotube2010 (5. Oktober 2010)

man könnte auch ne abstimmung über bestimmte strecken teile machen ob sie so bleiben sollen oder verändert werden sollen


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

ja zum beispiel auch sowas,kann man ja abstimmen drüber.was würdest du denn ändern wollen??


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2010)

Bauen darf natürlich nicht jeder ! 

Aber man sollte halt nicht einfach machen wozu man gerade lust hat , jeder kann ein Vorschlag machen und über den kann man reden. Wichtig ist das man das dann auch macht ! 
Aber die Holzleiter da oben war nunmal nicht gelungen ! Also Norcotube wenn ich dich bitten darf bevor du irgendwann mal wieder eine Idee hast lass uns alle dran teilhaben und wir sprechen drüber , aber nicht einfach losbuddeln.
Denn wie Lars schon sagt viele Köche verderben den Brei. 
Das andere Problem ist das wir nur die eine Strecke haben und wenn jedes Wochenende wieder irgendwas umgebaut wird man sich erst mal drauf einstellen muss bzw. passt es auch in die Strecke. Schliesslich ist es nicht unser Wald und wir können da nicht machen wozu wir Lust haben , zum einen ist da noch Matze der es gepachtet hat und zum anderen sind da noch wir hier aus dem Forum die die Strecke in schuss halten ! 
Es sollte auch ein DH bleiben und kein Freeride mit North Shores oder anderen Sachen. 
So wer halt zu viel Energie hat und diese nicht auf dem Rad loswird kann sich gerne bei mir oder Schoko404 melden zum Strecken pflegen. 

Also nochmal kurz gefasst : Last umbauten sein bevor sie nicht mit uns hier im Forum abgesprochen sind ! 
Wenn es nicht anders geht und manchen die Strecke zu langweilig wird der muss halt in den Saueren Apfel beissen und nach Winterberg oder sonst wo hinfahren um Abwechslung zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus OH (5. Oktober 2010)

Beim  große Steinfeld warum ist da eigentlich der Sprung im Frühjahr weg gekommen


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2010)

Weil der sogenannte "Sprung" schon völlig marode war und mit so Pflickschusterei einfach nicht mehr bei zu kommen ist ! 
Jetzt gehts los hier


----------



## Mr_Banyan (5. Oktober 2010)

Außerdem hat der Sprung ein langsam gemacht Jetzt gehts wirklich los hier!!


----------



## markus OH (5. Oktober 2010)

Hat mich nur mal interessiert, weil ich persönlich es schade finde das der weg gekommen ist so hat man damals selber entscheiden können ob man durch das Steinfeld fährt oder nicht


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

markus du meinst den genau neben dem geilen steinfeld oder???


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2010)

markus OH schrieb:


> weil ich persönlich es schade finde das der weg gekommen ist so hat man damals selber entscheiden können ob man durch das Steinfeld fährt oder nicht



Achso kannst das heute nicht mehr entscheiden ? Du kannst immer noch durchs Steinfeld oder eben dran vorbei ! 
Das was du meinst ist der Komische Drop / Ehemals Chikenway der nicht genutzt , sonder auch nur dran vorbei gefahren wurde und sich damit eine Spur immer weiter in den Hang gefräst hat , was auch nicht Sinn und Zweck war. Naja wie schon vorher mal erwähnt es soll ein DH sein und wenn man es sich nicht zutraut durchs Steinfeld zu fahren dann fährt mal halt auf dem Ziehweg vorbei !
Bei Fahrtechnik Problemen kann man sich gerne an erfahrene Fahrer wenden die meist vor Ort sind und bedenkt man passt das Rad der Strecke an und nicht die Strecke dem Rad


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

@danny...nicht so schnippig hier


----------



## trafko (5. Oktober 2010)

ich finds auch nicht besonders prall einfach streckenteile zu änderen, weil sie einem persönlich nicht gefallen oder nicht ganz klar kommt damit. am beispiel dieses kicker/step down... es ist eine sache des fahrerischen leistung was man draus macht. so wie er umgebaut war, war er meiner meinung nach einfach zu einfach  und zu langweilig! auch die sache mit dem steinfeld ist so, mann muss jetzt durch und das ist eine größere leistung da sauber durchzukommen als dran vorbei zu fahren. ich mein den steinsprung zwischen den zwei bäumen gelingt mir auch nicht immer super aber ich reiße ihn ja nicht deswegen gleich ab sonderen sehe es als anreiß mich zu steigern und es sauber zu schaffen.

in diesem sinne vorher hier abklären was geändert werden KÖNNTE und lieber an sich selbst arbeiten als an der strecke


----------



## trafko (5. Oktober 2010)

ich finds auch nicht besonders prall einfach streckenteile zu änderen, weil sie einem persönlich nicht gefallen oder nicht ganz klar kommt damit. am beispiel dieses kicker/step down... es ist eine sache des fahrerischen leistung was man draus macht. so wie er umgebaut war, war er meiner meinung nach einfach zu einfach  und zu langweilig! auch die sache mit dem steinfeld ist so, mann muss jetzt durch und das ist eine größere leistung da sauber durchzukommen als dran vorbei zu fahren. ich mein den steinsprung zwischen den zwei bäumen gelingt mir auch nicht immer super aber ich reiße ihn ja nicht deswegen gleich ab sonderen sehe es als anreiß mich zu steigern und es sauber zu schaffen.

in diesem sinne vorher hier abklären was geändert werden KÖNNTE und lieber an sich selbst arbeiten als an der strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

so ist recht patrick,sehr gut formuliert,dafür gibts nen daumen ---> 

auch du hast natürlich recht!!


----------



## norco_2009 (5. Oktober 2010)

also ich wäre mal dafür den unteren teil nach der kante auf der linken seite mal zu überarbeiten, den ersten sprung nach der kante und da ist sehr viel weggespühlt vom regen nach dem sprung. ich hätte vielleicht freitagnachmittag zeit


----------



## schoko404 (5. Oktober 2010)

...jaaa!! gebt mir was zum Harken!!


----------



## weng (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin 
alle Achtung was ist denn hier los, Jungs wir fahren DOWNHILL...
am Steinfeld dran vorbei fahren, den Drop verlängern so das man mit        5 km/h darunter muss oder extrem drücken, das nimmt den flow der Strecke
wozu kauft man sich ein Rad mit min.180mm Ferderweg um dann am Steinfeld vorbei zu fahren, sorry aber das macht kein SINN...
und wenn man Anfänger ist, muss man das halt üben oder fahrt Rennrad


----------



## stylo (5. Oktober 2010)

schoko404 schrieb:


> ...jaaa!! gebt mir was zum Harken!!



hauke du bist zu geil!!!


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2010)

Jau ! 

Weng du hast Recht Juunge 

@ Lars gar kein Problem,wird gemacht das mit dem unteren Teil ! 
    Das nenne ich mal Konstruktive Kritik. 
    Aber Freitag wird schon schwer , wann bist du denn da ?    
    Ich könnte erst Nachmittags !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norco_2009 (5. Oktober 2010)

@danny: ich wäre auch erst nachmittags da aber ich schreib dir morgen denn nochmal wann genau.was wird denn so gebraucht ausser einem sparten,vorschlaghammer??ich würde dann vielleicht noch so ne platten im baumarkt kaufen wie die in der einen kurve schon verbaut sind.


----------



## Danny-128 (5. Oktober 2010)

Lars das wäre Super ! 

Wenn du noch so ein paar (3) Platten mitbringen könntest .

Ja und ausser Spaten und Harke brauchen wir nichts  

Also bis dann .


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin Danny, bei uns auf dem Gut liegen auf einem Scheiterhaufen ne ganze Menge Paletten und Sperrholzplatten die abgefackelt werden sollen.

Ist sowas zu gebrauchen, wenn ja, kurze Info, dann rette ich die Dinger vor dem Feuertod und bring sie Freitag nachmittag rum.

Meint ihr mit "Platten" die Rasengittersteine die ich schon mal besorgt hatte?


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Lars, wollen wir am Freitag zusammen rüber fahren?


----------



## Danny-128 (6. Oktober 2010)

Also Paletten brauchen wir erst mal keine aber trotzdem danke. 
Ja und mit Platten meine ich die Rasengittersteine 
Also sehen wir uns auch am freitag?


----------



## fiddel (6. Oktober 2010)

krass was gehtn hier ab...
ich finds auch ******* wenn da jeder buddelt! vernüftig zu schaufeln is nicht ganz einfach...
der schwierigkeitsgrad der strecke muss natürlich mit der zeit wachsen...wa wir uns ja auch etwas verbessern in technik usw.
mit dem abstimmen übers forum finde ich persönlich nicht so geil. da man sichs evtl nicht ganz vorstellen kann! gerade um den flow zu behalten.

@ größer bruder.... ich hab anfang des jahres 2400 bezahlt ohne tüv. bin am überlegen n doppelweber (wie danny) zu verbaun...

@all man könnt ja einmal im monat einen bautag festlegen an dem man streckenpflege und evtl. umbauarbeiten veschnackt und durchführt...die die nicht an ort und stelle sind müssen es so hinnhemen oder müssen es hier im forum posten damit die vorschläge dann ggf berücksichtigt werden können.


----------



## fiddel (6. Oktober 2010)

krass was gehtn hier ab...
ich finds auch ******* wenn da jeder buddelt! vernüftig zu schaufeln is nicht ganz einfach...
der schwierigkeitsgrad der strecke muss natürlich mit der zeit wachsen...wa wir uns ja auch etwas verbessern in technik usw.
mit dem abstimmen übers forum finde ich persönlich nicht so geil. da man sichs evtl nicht ganz vorstellen kann! gerade um den flow zu behalten.

@ größer bruder.... ich hab anfang des jahres 2400 bezahlt ohne tüv. bin am überlegen n doppelweber (wie danny) zu verbaun...

@all man könnt ja einmal im monat einen bautag festlegen an dem man streckenpflege und evtl. umbauarbeiten veschnackt und durchführt...die die nicht an ort und stelle sind müssen es so hinnhemen oder müssen es hier im forum posten damit die vorschläge dann ggf berücksichtigt werden können.


----------



## kosh_hh (6. Oktober 2010)

so, ich will auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben:
der sehr schön (fast schon für die Ewigkeit) gebaute Sprung vor dem großen Anlieger war leider eine verschlimmbesserung. Hat die Strecke langsamer gemacht und der Flow fehlte. Daher war imo der Rückbau nötig.

Schade, die Erbauer haben das Ding wirklich super aufgebaut, leider an der falschen Stelle.

Bei einem Bautag wäre ich auch dabei (kann aber nur Samstags oder Sonntags) und hätte auch zwei Wünsche:

->das Roadgap muss gekürzt werden - das bombt einen einfach zu weit in die Landung und man muss vorher abbremsen

->die Rinne nach dem Sprung auf der Roadgap Linie muss zugeschaufelt werden, sonst macht die Line einfach keinen Spaß

Also sagt Bescheid - ich kauf mir ne Schaufel und mach mit


----------



## stylo (6. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab auch spaten schaufel fuchsschwanz (also ne säge ) usw,also macht nen termin und dann lässt sich das locker einrichten!!!


----------



## fiddel (6. Oktober 2010)

super jungs! 
den grillen packt danny dann auch mit in den bus.

> die rinne is ein altes problem! das "schmelzwasser" fließt dort immer und wir müssen dann ne umleitung bauen sonst haben wir das problem nach dem winter wieder...aber so wie es ausschaut bekommen wir ein paar leute zusammen ...dann wird das locker was

ich kann auch immer nur sa und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoko404 (6. Oktober 2010)

Das klingt doch schonmal vernünftig! Eine Lösung für das "Schmelzwasser" haben wir bereits - muss "nur noch" realisiert werden! Das Verkürzen des Roadgaps ist auch aufm Zettel. Das Wetter soll kommendes WE übrigens gut werden...


----------



## markus OH (6. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht könnte man einen festen Bautag einrichten z.B. Jeden 2. Samstag im Monat


----------



## Whiplash01 (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Danny: jo, bin dabei und bring die Klunker mit, drei reichen??


----------



## Calimero... (7. Oktober 2010)

Wann wollta baun ?


----------



## norco_2009 (7. Oktober 2010)

morgen nachmittag wollen wir bauen


----------



## ole.s (7. Oktober 2010)

ich blick nicht mehr durch XD sryleute XD

ich denke ich bin am wochen ende da !! (glaubt ihr das es ok is mit nur einer bremse die pisste runter zuballern)!!??


----------



## stylo (7. Oktober 2010)

@ole...ich gaub das ist nicht die richtige wahl,würde ich sagen!!welche bremse ist den noch i.o.???


----------



## kosh_hh (7. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich das richtig sehe wird am Woe nicht gebaut? wer ist denn zum fahren da?


----------



## norco_2009 (7. Oktober 2010)

@kosh: ich wollt mal fragen ob du lust hast die fotos vom letzten we hochzuladen!!!! mfg lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny-128 (7. Oktober 2010)

@ Lutz
3 Steine reichen. 

@ Ole 
Niemals mit nur einer Bremse fahren beim DH

@ Kosh

Also ich weiss es noch nicht.


----------



## Calimero... (8. Oktober 2010)

Heut muss ich arbeiten aber am WE bin ich vll. da!


----------



## norco_2009 (8. Oktober 2010)

ich mach mich denn gleich mal auf den weg nach malente, bin dann so ca. in einer stunde da


----------



## Danny-128 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute ! 

Wer von euch auch immer die Steine aus dem Steinfeld nimmt , lasst es Bitte sein ! 
Es soll ein Steinfeld sein und nicht die Autobahn von Bremen nach Hamburg.

Wenn es nicht anders geht fahrt dran vorbei , aber macht nicht immer alles kaputt indem ihr einfach was zerstört was andere gebaut haben in mühevoller Arbeit.

Mfg. Daniel 

Ps: Der untere Teil der Strecke ist auch wieder fahrbar , wir haben heute die Rinne dicht gemacht. 

Ride on


----------



## Calimero... (8. Oktober 2010)

Alle eher morgen oder Sonntag da ?


----------



## weng (8. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag wollt ich vielleicht, weiss ich aber erst morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (9. Oktober 2010)

@danny 


@norco_2009: jau mach ich - sind alle leider etwas unscharf, werd ich aber trotzdem die Tage mal reinstellen


komme heute mit der Dropsau


----------



## fiddel (9. Oktober 2010)

...komm morgen vorbei!
heute muss ich pilze sammeln mit der seke...und außerdem wa der alk gestern stärker als gedacht.
will morgen auch was bauennnnnn!


----------



## Calimero... (9. Oktober 2010)

Cool fiddel denn bin ich morgen wohl auch da !


----------



## fiddel (10. Oktober 2010)

wer isn noch heut da?


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (10. Oktober 2010)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Wer von euch auch immer die Steine aus dem Steinfeld nimmt , lasst es Bitte sein !
> Es soll ein Steinfeld sein und nicht die Autobahn von Bremen nach Hamburg.
> ...



Kot*!

Oh man...

Das ist man mal keine zwei Wochen nicht in Malente und schon fangen da einige Pros an, überall rumzubauen... Die Strecke braucht doch auch eine gewisse Kontinuität und Verlässlichkeit. 

Werde mit Kay und noch einem Fahrer kommenden SA vorbeikommen. Nehmen auch noch Spaten mit und werden das Steinfeld dann pflegen. Wie Danny schon sagt: Wir fahren DH und haben keine Lust auf Bolztouren von Bremen nach Hamburg und zurück. Wenn diejenigen damit ein Problem haben, dann sollen die sich Rennräder zulegen und den Asphalt pflegen auf dem sie fahren!

Gruss,
Sascha
Euer SHREDDER, der sich jetzt stilecht wegen Palmers Bike umgetauft hat!


----------



## Kayer (10. Oktober 2010)

@ Sascha...habs Video wiedergefunden 

Und wers noch nicht kennt hier der link 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/129664/


----------



## sramx9 (11. Oktober 2010)

ein Wunder, dass der letzte Fahrer vor Lachen nicht vom Rad gefallen ist


----------



## fiddel (11. Oktober 2010)

mega geil das video!

@danny der weber is für 400 weggegangen!


----------



## fiddel (11. Oktober 2010)

@ danny...hier nocheiner aber nich überarbeitet...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180570539252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Danny-128 (11. Oktober 2010)

Tja das ist zu viel aber irgendwann kommt einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (12. Oktober 2010)

wer is denn am we da????
eher sa oder so????


----------



## Calimero... (12. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag war ja gudes wetter, da hats auch fun gemacht !
Mal sehen wies dieses WE wird :>
Vll hat keule ja denn schon ne gabel ^^


----------



## Calimero... (12. Oktober 2010)

Achja...

Braucht ihr noch Morewood ? Kann ma gucken ob ich noch bissl was gutes find, wir ham ja etliches rumliegen...


----------



## BananaJoe (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Video ist ja sowas von geil. Ich hab es mir mind 20mal angesehen. Das Bike schafft ja sogar die große Welle weiter hinten und fährt weiter.
Der läuft wahrscheinlich immer noch hinterher.


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (13. Oktober 2010)

@Kay

Hier noch die Vids, von denen ich Dir am SA nochmal erzählt hatte.

@die anderen: Der eine oder andere kennt die schon, sind aber trotzdem schön anzusehen: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4hfp-NbaEE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Smashing face into jump[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPSMsptRrvI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Downhill Mountain Bike Crash[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FAlcCH-st8"]YouTube        - downhill jackass[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLJzFz7QF8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Insane Mountain Bike Crash[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD2e8c2wBGU"]YouTube        - Polish soldiers/anti-terrorists (toilet action) [/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4zo3NAZqnE&feature=related"]YouTube        - A soldier having fun at training[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGkRtWBv23w"]YouTube        - rofl to army toilet prank[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5FQ_mPlJRI"]YouTube        - LECK MICH AM A.... sprach der baggerfahrer als die brÃ¼cke einstÃ¼rzte[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6undjxb_QQ"]YouTube        - Dave Chappelle Piss On You[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZd3fdVd4mQ"]YouTube        - Gone Bad-The best Mountainbike crashes[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMSbwrIdZeA"]YouTube        - Geilste Burger Bestellung Wo Gibt[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3IlCb0vkEs"]YouTube        - Downhill Crashes[/nomedia]


----------



## fiddel (13. Oktober 2010)

was nun sa oder so?????bin heiß auf heizen
!


----------



## Whiplash01 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich bin da, sa oder so!!!


----------



## stylo (13. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZp2NY7jmG0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Saw - McDrive[/nomedia]


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mitkomme, dann nur zum Foto machen und vllt n bisschen bauen.
Lass mein Rad hier in Dortmund und komme vielleicht mit Frithjof mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (14. Oktober 2010)

jaaaa tu es schön fotos machen....und baun


----------



## fiddel (15. Oktober 2010)

das kann doch nicht sein!...jungs wooo seid ihr!?

hab n abzess am arm werd damit gleich zum doc evtl danach op...ma gucken ob ich dann so fahren darf...

so sind da
ich 
marc
nols (ganz evtl mit kamera)


----------



## Whiplash01 (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leude, wer ist den morgen so zum Heizen an unserem heißgeliebten HotSpot??


----------



## Whiplash01 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, Keiner, naja, Wetter soll Morgen eh besser werden, ist den Morgen jemand da??


----------



## ime1980 (16. Oktober 2010)

Jo bin am Start


----------



## weng (16. Oktober 2010)

moin, 
morgen soll das wetter sehr gut werden, werd dann auch mal wieder hochkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trafko (16. Oktober 2010)

ich bin morgen auch am start


----------



## trafko (17. Oktober 2010)

Wo bleibt ihr?? Sogar der doc downhill is here: )


----------



## stylo (17. Oktober 2010)

wie keule ist mal wieder am start??ist ja mal was seltenes!!!!


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (17. Oktober 2010)

Keule ist on the spot? WOW! Hätte ich nicht gedacht...

Hätte bei mir heute aber ohnehin nicht geklappt. Vielleicht näxstes Woe!


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9639/h

Sehenswert , Didaktisch und Pedagogisch wertvoll !


----------



## schoko404 (17. Oktober 2010)

war das ein spasss!


----------



## stylo (17. Oktober 2010)

@trainer-danny...alter seit ihr krank,diese krassen stürze,das ihr euch nichts gebrochen habt ihr verrückten MUNGOS!! 
******** ich lach mich kaputt


----------



## Danny-128 (17. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480529

Der Link zum Wiesenslalom vom Bunzelman !


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (18. Oktober 2010)

Krasses Ding da! Palma de Malente Worldcup, oder wie?


----------



## sannihh (18. Oktober 2010)

@ danny:den Kopf immer vollerBlödsinn was ))

oh mann und ich hab jetzt schon die dritte Woche Fahrverbot, hab schon Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (18. Oktober 2010)

fahrtechnik ihr dummdödel
ich hab n abzess deswegen konnt ich gestern nich da sein!
war stattdessen am sa. aufm kiez 
naja denk ma nächste woche.

keule in aktion! ich wusste das er wieder kommt!


----------



## fiddel (18. Oktober 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=315491


----------



## stylo (18. Oktober 2010)

@danny-...stimmt das datum von dem flyer???wolltest nicht nen we danach hin??ich mein das vom wiesenslalom!!


----------



## Danny-128 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja will ich auch ! Denn lese weiter unten,da steht dann wann der Slalom vom Bunzel an der Lützel stattfindet ! 

Am 31.10 , wer kommt ist dabei


----------



## stylo (18. Oktober 2010)

jo wer lesen kann ist voll im vorteil!!!!


----------



## sramx9 (18. Oktober 2010)

schade das ich nicht mehr in meinem elternhaus übernachten kann. meine heimat liegt ja ganz in der nähe.


----------



## schoko404 (18. Oktober 2010)

@jörg: hättest du nen T4...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. Oktober 2010)

Sind ja 2 Überlegungen Wert, nach Olpe und Hilchenbach

Werde wohl da sein Nochmal die alten Teile das letzte Mal quälen....hehe


----------



## norco_2009 (19. Oktober 2010)

wer ist denn am wochenende so in palma de malotze????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (19. Oktober 2010)

ich. ..........................  nicht!


----------



## fiddel (19. Oktober 2010)

kann gut sein das es so. was wird!
mal mit dem leatt brace mal aufs radel


----------



## Danny-128 (19. Oktober 2010)

http://r2-bike.com/schwalbe-schlauch-26-sv13-sv-13

Hier gibt es günstige Schläuche ! Also dekt euch mit vorrat ein und speziell @ Fiddel 
keine Famila Schläuche mehr kaufen , günsitger gehts nicht .

Ach ja ich denke ich werde Sonntag da sein


----------



## fiddel (19. Oktober 2010)

krass günstig...
aber sky hat auch kenda für 2,99 das is die 2. günstigste...


----------



## Danny-128 (20. Oktober 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767401

Der rote wars ! Junge


----------



## stylo (20. Oktober 2010)

wo isa,isch machen kapuuuuuuttttttt jungäääää!!! 

nice danny!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (20. Oktober 2010)

Was nice? Der rote, kleine Flitzer? Der muss doch noch tiefer...!


----------



## Whiplash01 (20. Oktober 2010)

... tiefer wird er schon, wenn Danny sich reinsetzt...


----------



## fiddel (20. Oktober 2010)

der is nich tiefer...
tiefer als 75mm is unangenehm!!! hab geschätzte 5 zwischen getriebe und boden...bodenwellen sind teils schon ein hinterniss! also danny nur 74 mm


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (20. Oktober 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> der is nich tiefer...
> tiefer als 75mm is unangenehm!!! hab geschätzte 5 zwischen getriebe und boden...bodenwellen sind teils schon ein hinterniss! also danny nur 74 mm



75mm? Das zu wenig! Da muss mehr! 80-100mm! Dat muss Funken sprühen! Alles andere ist für Oma!


----------



## fiddel (21. Oktober 2010)

da sprüht nicht viel...die abdeckung ist aus kunststoff... 100 war der als ich ihn bekommen hab war zu doll ich kann 120mm... die ölwannde hat schon ordentlich einweg passt bestimmt schon 500ml weniger rein


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

